# Weighted vest, combos, circuits, plyos and bag work



## yellowmoomba (Jul 3, 2008)

After four years in my last journal -  it's time to start a new one.  My new workout style will incorporate combos, circuits, some heavy weight once in a while, jump roping, weighted vest exercises, interval training, core training and much more.  Hopefully no workout will be the same and I'll progress in lifting faster, lifting more weight and have fun doing it.  My goals are to stay fit and lean out.

Weighted in at 190 (down 4 lbs from last week)

Here's a link to my old journal for a reference.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/35024-new-journal-heavy-medium-other-159.html

*1st workout (Fullbody)*

** Most RIs were 60 secs

**** I wore a 15 lbs weighted vest for the entire workout*

* 10 minutes on tread

1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 8.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 9.0
1 minute at 10.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 11.0
1 minutes at 4.0
30 seconds at 12.0
90 seconds at 4.0


*Circuit #1*
Snatch
70 x 5
Push Press
40 x 5      
Dual DB Swing	
40 x 5
Pullups		
BW +15 x 5
Pushups	
BW +15 x 5

(90 seconds b/w Circuits)

*Circuit #2 and 3*
Snatch
70 x 3
Push Press
40 x 3      
Dual DB Swing	
40 x 3
Pullups		
BW +15 x 5
Pushups	
BW +15 x 5

*Squat* 
225 x 8
225 x 8
225 x 8

*Row Machine* 
200 x 8
200 x 8 

*Lying Tricep Press | BW Rows Superset*
15 | 10 
15 | 10

*Side bends*
45 x 10
45 x 10

*DB Deadlift twist* 
75 x 10
75 x 10

*Planks *(45 sec RIs)
30 seconds
30 seconds
30 seconds
30 seconds


----------



## Built (Jul 3, 2008)

Interesting!

Where did you get this idea, and what will your diet be during this period?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 5, 2008)

Built said:


> Interesting!
> 
> Where did you get this idea, and what will your diet be during this period?



I just want to try something new.  I combined a bunch of different exercises that I like and some new ones.  

My diet will be "cleaner".   Normally its:

Protein Shake and oatmeal with PB for breakfast plus coffee
Yogurt and banana or apple for a snack
Salad with nuts and soup for lunch 
Zone bar for snack plus coffee
(WORKOUT) then a protein shake with OJ, banana and fro-yogurt
Dinner is a veggie, whole wheat noodle and chicken/fish/or Steak
Protein Shake before bed

Weekends it's ok - usually Pizza on Friday nights but good foods for the rest of the weekend - a few beers on Saturday in the summer time.

I think my "extra cardio" days will help. Speaking of that - it's time to go get some exercise instead writing about it.


----------



## Built (Jul 5, 2008)

I should have clarified - I meant are you eating at maintenance, bulking or cutting - and what macros you'll be running. 

Let us know how this works for you.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 6, 2008)

Built said:


> I should have clarified - I meant are you eating at maintenance, bulking or cutting - and what macros you'll be running.
> 
> Let us know how this works for you.



I will me "maintaining" - or just above.   I average about 3000 cals a day.   

It's good to see someone new in my journals.  What's your program like ?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 6, 2008)

yellowmoomba said:


> I will me "maintaining" - or just above. I average about 3000 cals a day.
> 
> *It's good to see someone new in my journals.* What's your program like ?


 
Yeah, he's sick of us regulars


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 6, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> Yeah, he's sick of us regulars



 Funny


----------



## Built (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm cutting, so my workouts are short and heavy at the moment. Following the basic guidelines in this post on my blog, but I only do 3x5 and 3x8 for most movements, plus sprint intervals, bicycle sprints, hill repeats and complexes (one of each) spread out throughout the week - the cardio stuff is explained in here.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 6, 2008)

Built said:


> I'm cutting, so my workouts are short and heavy at the moment. Following the basic guidelines in this post on my blog, but I only do 3x5 and 3x8 for most movements, plus sprint intervals, bicycle sprints, hill repeats and complexes (one of each) spread out throughout the week - the cardio stuff is explained in here.



I always like to see what others are doing.    I'll check it out tonight.   

We just had some visitors stop by.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 6, 2008)

7/6/07

*Cardio* - 40 minutes

*20 - one minute intervals (walk wearing a 30lb weighted vest)* 
(Run for a minute / walk for a minute) = 1 interval


----------



## Double D (Jul 7, 2008)

30lbs vest! The worst! I got a 20 and I hate it!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 7, 2008)

7/7/08

*Fullbody*

** I wore a 15 lbs weighted vest for the entire workout*

*10 minutes on tread*

1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 8.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 9.0
1 minute at 10.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 11.0
2 minutes at 4.0
(1 minute lost between changing speeds)

*SUPERSET*
*Xpload Incline Chest Press | Chins* (60 second RIs between supersets)
360 x 5 | 8
360 x 5 | 6
360 x 5 | 7
360 x 4 | 6
360 x 4 | 6

*Trapbar Deads *(90 sec RIs)
315 x 10
315 x 10
315 x 10

*SUPERSET*
*Fly | Reverse Fly* (60 second RIs between supersets)
65 x 10 | 40 x 8
65 x 10 | 40 x 6

*SUPERSET*
*T-bar Rows | Feet elavated pushup* (60 second RIs between supersets)
135 x 8 | 15
135 x 8 | 15

*Dual DB Swings * (60 sec RIs)
40 x 12
40 x 12

*Planks* (60 sec RIs)
45 seconds
45 seconds
45 seconds

*Treadmill*
10 minutes on 5.0 incline at 4.0

Using the 15 lb vest was fun and challenging.  I think I'm going to like this new style.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 7, 2008)

Double D said:


> 30lbs vest! The worst! I got a 20 and I hate it!



Wait until I load it up with 45 lbs.


----------



## Double D (Jul 7, 2008)

I started to do one of the hardest Crossfits I have ever done with a 20lbs vest on then though better of it and took the damn thing off.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 9, 2008)

7/9/08

*Fullbody*

* weight 188 (down 6 lbs in two weeks)

** All RIs were 60 secs except where noted

** I wore a 15 lbs weighted vest for the entire workout

10 minutes on tread

1 1/2 minutes at 4.0
1 1/2 minutes at 8.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 9.0
1 minute at 10.0
1 minute at 4.0
30 seconds at 12.0
1 1/2 minutes at 4.0
(1 minute lost between changing speeds)

*Supinate Grip Pullups | Dips Giant set*
5 | 5 | 5 | 5
5 | 5 | 3 | 3
5 | 5 |  

*Clean-Front Squat-Standing Press Combo* (90 sec RIs)
135 x 4
135 x 4
135 x 4

*Squat *
225 x 5 
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5

*Row Machine* (30 sec RIs)
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5

*Saxon Bends*
12.5 x 10
12.5 x 10

*Planks on Upside down Kettle Balls *(handles on floor and hands on balls) (15 sec RIs)
20 seconds 
20 seconds
20 seconds

*Staggered Hand Pushups  (one hand 1 foot in front of the other)| Wide Grip Pullups superset*
10 | 8
10 | 8
10 | 8

*Wide Pushups on Kettle Balls *(Bulb on floor and hands on handle)
12
12
12

*Swiss Ball Crunch with 20lb Coreball*
20
20

*Standing One Armed DB Press*
55 x 10 
55 x 10 

*10 minutes on tread on 5.0 incline and 4.0 rate*

*FUN WORKOUT TODAY*


----------



## Double D (Jul 10, 2008)

Sick workout buddy.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 11, 2008)

7/11/08

*Fullbody*

* weight 188

** All RIs were 60 secs

** I wore a 15 lbs weighted vest for the entire workout

*10 minutes on tread*

1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 8.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 9.0
1 minute at 10.0
1 minute at 4.0
45 seconds at 12.5
45 seconds at 4.0
1 minute at 8.0
1 minute at 4.0
(30 seconds lost in changing speeds)


*Super Squat Machine*
16 plates x 5
16 plates x 5
16 plates x 5
16 plates x 5

*One Armed DB  Press *
80 x 8
80 x 8
80 x 8

*DB Row*
100 x 15
100 x 12

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15
15

*Straight Arm Pulldowns *(using an incline bench)
87.5 x 10
87.5 x 10

*SLDL*
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5

*Dips * - slow
10
8

*Pullups* - slow
8
6

Great workout....I was sweating like crazy again.   I love using the weighted vest.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 11, 2008)

Double D said:


> Sick workout buddy.



  Thanks DD.   Have you leaned out quite a bit since you started doing CF?


----------



## Double D (Jul 11, 2008)

My diet isnt very good most of the time, but I have noticed a pretty good difference in the past 4 months. Getting stronger while leaning out is nice.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 12, 2008)

hey yellowmoomba

I've never been in your journal before but I saw the name and it caught my attention. I really like the workouts you're doing in here, sounds like tough stuff but also my kind of stuff. once I am able to start going to the gym again, I might have to steal some of your idea..if that's alright with you? lol


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 12, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> hey yellowmoomba
> 
> I've never been in your journal before but I saw the name and it caught my attention. I really like the workouts you're doing in here, sounds like tough stuff but also my kind of stuff. once I am able to start going to the gym again, I might have to steal some of your idea..if that's alright with you? lol



Sounds good.   Welcome    Why are you not in the gym?


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 12, 2008)

yellowmoomba said:


> Sounds good.   Welcome    Why are you not in the gym?



well, I'm out in the field doing exploration (I work for a mining company as a geology student for the summer) at least 4 days a week, so that means I am not close to civilization and/or a gym. although I get one hell of a workout trekking through the woods all day carrying a pack full of rocks! lol


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 13, 2008)

7/13/08

*Fullbody*

* Shot for about 15 minutes to warmup.

*** Wore a 30 lb Weighted Vest*

*6 minutes on tread*

1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 8.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 9.0
1 minute at 10.0
1 minute at 4.0

**** All RIs were 60 seconds*

*Push Press*	125 x 10

*Chins*	BW +30 x 8

*Push Press*	125 x 10

*Chins*	BW +30 x 8

*Push Press*	125 x 8

*Chins*	BW +30 x 6

*Leg Press * 
220 x 15
300 x 12
340 x 10
380 x 8

*SUPERSETS*
BW +30  Row 10
Crossover Pushups on Med Ball 20

BW +30  Row 10
Crossover Pushups on Med Ball 18

BW +30  Row 10
Crossover Pushups on Med Ball 16

*BW +30 Squats* 
25
25

*Trunk Pulldowns* 
102.5 x 20
102.5 x 20

*Close Grip Press * 
225 x 5
225 x 2
225 x 2

*Hanging Leg Raise* 
15
15

*Close Hand Postion Pushups*
20

*Wide Hand Position Pushups*
20

***** 5 minutes on tread on 5.0 incline at 4.0 rate*

***** Moving from the 15 lb to the 30 lb weighted vest made a little difference but not as much as I thought.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 15, 2008)

7/15/08

*Fullbody*


* Wore a 30 lb Weighted Vest

8 minutes on tread

1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 8.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 9.0
1 minute at 10.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 8.0
1 minute at 4.0

*** All RIs were 60 seconds (except TB deads)

*Xpload Incline Press*
320 x 5

*Supinated Grip Pullups*
6

*Xpload Incline Press*
410 x 3

*Supinated Grip Pullups*
8

*Xpload Incline Press*
410 x 3

*Supinated Grip Pullups*
8

*Xpload Incline Press*
410 x 3

*Supinated Grip Pullups*
8

*Xpload Incline Press*
425 x 3

*Supinated Grip Pullups*
8

*Xpload Incline Press*
425 x 3

*Supinated Grip Pullups*
7

*Trap Bar Deads* (2 min RI)
315 x 12
315 x 12
315 x 10

*Triceps BW Press*
10
10
10

*T-Bar Row*
160 x 7
160 x 6
160 x 6

*Swiss Ball Crunch holding 20lbs*
20
20

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15
15

*Planks* (45 sec RI)
45 secs
45 secs
45 secs

**** 10 minutes on tread at 3.5 rate and 4.0 incline*


----------



## Double D (Jul 16, 2008)

How do you like the supinated grip pullups? I really like em!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 16, 2008)

Double D said:


> How do you like the supinated grip pullups? I really like em!



They are good.  I try to switch my hand position every workout between supinated, wide grip and chins.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 17, 2008)

7/17/08

*Upper Body*

* Right hip flexor a little sore so it's a upper body workout only today

6 minutes on tread

1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 8.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 9.0
1 minute at 10.0
1 minute at 4.0

** All RIs 60 secs

*Dips*
BW +45 x 8

*Pullups*
BW +45 x 8

*Dips*
BW +45 x 8

*Pullups*
BW +45 x 7

*Dips*
BW +45 x 8

*Pullups*
BW +45 x 6

*Xpload Shoulder Press*
180 x 12
270 x 6
270 x 6

*Row Machine*
255 x 6
255 x 6
255 x 6
255 x 6

*Rope Overhead Triceps Press*
77.5 x 12
77.5 x 8

*Bar Pullups*
8
8

*Medicine Ball Pushups*
25
20

*Side Raises*
25 x 10
25 x 10

*Shrugs*
270 x 10
270 x 10

*Machine Bench Press*
205 x 4
205 x 4


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 18, 2008)

Great new journal YM!

Your goal is to stay fit and *LEAN OUT?*  I've never seen a picture of you, but I dont' see how with all the workouts you do regularly you would need to lean out. LOL


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 18, 2008)

naturaltan said:


> Great new journal YM!
> 
> Your goal is to stay fit and *LEAN OUT?*  I've never seen a picture of you, but I dont' see how with all the workouts you do regularly you would need to lean out. LOL



NT - 
What a nice surprise    How's the family?  Where ya been?

My weight fluctuates about 8 -10 pounds depending on the season.  I've usually trained for sports but since I'm not playing much basketball or football I figured I could start training to stay healthy and look good    I love my new workouts - using the weighted vest is awesome.   I'm about 188 now.  I'd like to drop one more inch on my waist.  Other than that - I'm content.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 18, 2008)

7/18/08

*Lower Body*

8 minutes on tread

1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 8.5
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 9.5
1 minute at 10.5
1 minute at 4.0 at 5.0 incline
1 minute at 4.0 at 10.0 incline
1 minute at 4.0 at 15.0 incline


*SLDL*
225 x 10
300 x 4
225 x 10

*Side Planks*
30 seconds
30 seconds

*Super Squat Machine*
10 plates x 15
10 plates x 10
10 plates x 10

*Trunk Pulldowns* 
102.5 x 20
102.5 x 20

*DB Snatch*
80 x 6 (3 per side)
80 x 6 (3 per side)

Still pretty fresh.   40 minute workout today   No pain in my leg.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 18, 2008)

yellowmoomba said:


> NT -
> What a nice surprise    How's the family?  Where ya been?
> 
> My weight fluctuates about 8 -10 pounds depending on the season.  I've usually trained for sports but since I'm not playing much basketball or football I figured I could start training to stay healthy and look good    I love my new workouts - using the weighted vest is awesome.   I'm about 188 now.  I'd like to drop one more inch on my waist.  Other than that - I'm content.



Things are good 

I've been around doing a little of this and that. LOL  Family is good ... daughter is growing up way too fast - 14 going on 24 

I've taken up running in the last little while along with the weights. I figure that when I turn 42 this year, might as well be in the best shape of my life - just because I can. hehe.

Are you not playing football/basketball because of the season of just a change of pace?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 19, 2008)

7/19/08

*Upper Body*

*threw in some new exercises today 

** 5 minutes on tread to warmup

*Supinated Grip Pullups*
10

*Pushups*
30

*Supinated Grip Pullups*
10

*Pushups*
30

*Dips* 
15
15

*Row Machine*
200 x 8
200 x 8

*Hang Clean*
135 x 7
135 x 7

*Kettle Ball Pushups*

_(hands on handle)_
15
15

_(handle on floor/hands on the bulb) - _you need good balance for these
15
15
15
15

_Both hands on one handle_ -kinda like a diamond pushup
15

*Side to Side Crossover Pullups*
8
8
8

*Pushups with feet on Medicine Ball*
25
25

*Opposite Grip Pullups*
8
8


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 19, 2008)

naturaltan said:


> Things are good
> 
> I've been around doing a little of this and that. LOL  Family is good ... daughter is growing up way too fast - 14 going on 24
> 
> ...



I can't image the fun you are having a 14 yr old daughter 

I'm not playing football because a few guys moved out of state so the core group of guys that I like were not playing.   I tried to jump on another team but it just wasn't the same.     

I haven't played much bball because the "Michaeal Jordan wannabees" drive me crazy.   It's more "man bitching", cheap ass fouls and 24 foot jump shots than I like....These guys don't pass or play defense so - it's not really fun.  

I do like my new style of workouts.  It's challenging and different.  Hope to see you around more


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 21, 2008)

7/21/08

*Upper body*

* staying at a hotel for the week for a PM training class so I was limited to the hotel gym

** 5 minutes on tread

*** wore 15 lb weighted vest

*DB Press*
50 x 30

*BW +15 Row*
15

*DB Fly*
50 x 15

*BW +15 Row*
15

*DB Fly*
50 x 15

*BW +15 Row*
15

*DB Shoulder Press*
50 x 15

*DB Row*
50 x 15

*DB Shoulder Press*
50 x 15

*DB Row*
50 x 15

*Side Raise*
25 x 15

*Front Raise*
20 x 10

*Elavated Pushups*
20
20

*DB Hang Cleans*
50 x 12
50 x 12


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 27, 2008)

7/26/08

*Fullbody*

7 minutes on tread

1 minute at 4.0
2 minutes at 8.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 9.0
1 minute at 10.0
1 minute at 4.0

** All RIs 60 secs

*Xpload Incline Press*
430 x 3

*T-Bar Row*
135 x 10

*Xpload Incline Press*
430 x 3

*T-Bar Row*
180 x 6

*Xpload Incline Press*
430 x 3

*T-Bar Row*
180 x 6

*Xpload Incline Press*
430 x 3

*T-Bar Row*
180 x 6

*Squat*
225 x 8
300 x 3
225 x 12

*Kettle Ball Pushups* (handles on floor)
25
25

*Pullups*
10
10

*Single kettle Ball Pushup*
10

*Leg Press*
360 x 10
400 x 10

*Row Machine* 
245 x 8

*Fly*
65 x 8
65 x 6

*Deadlift*
225 x 10
225 x 10


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 28, 2008)

7/28/08

*Fullbody*

*7 minutes on tread*

1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 8.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 10.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 12.0
1 minute at 4.0

** All RIs 60 secs

*Trap Bar Deads*
405 x 10
405 x 8

*Muscle Ups*
1 plus 10 dips
2
2
2

*Chins*
10
10

*Push Press*
135 x 10 
135 x 10

*Row*
200 x 8
200 x 8

*DB Lunge*
80 x 6
80 x 6

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15

*Rope Triceps Press*
82.5 x 8
82.5 x 7

*Supinated Grip Pullups*
8


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 30, 2008)

7/30/08

*Fullbody*

12 minutes on tread at 4.0 and 5.0 incline

*Super Squats*
6 plates x 10
8 plates x 10
10 plates x 10
12 plates x 10

*Weighted Dips*
BW +70 x 7
BW +70 x 7
BW +70 x 6

*DB Row*
130 x 12
130 x 12

*Standing One Armed DB Press*
65 x 10
65 x 10

*Kettle Ball Pushups* (handles on floor)
20
16

*Side to Side Pullups*
8
7

*Trunk Pulldowns*
102.5 x 20
102.5 x 15

*SLDL*
135 x 15
135 x 15
* hams were tight today so I did light weight


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 1, 2008)

8/1/08

*Fullbody*


*7 minutes on tread*

1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 8.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 10.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 12.0
1 minute at 4.0

***  All RIs were 60 seconds except the circuits which were 90 secs*

*Xpload Incline Press*
440 x 3

*T-Bar Row*
200 x 3

*Xpload Incline Press*
440 x 2

*T-Bar Row*
200 x 3

*Xpload Incline Press*
440 x 2

*T-Bar Row*
200 x 3

*Xpload Incline Press*
440 x 2

*T-Bar Row*
200 x 3

*Xpload Incline Press*
440 x 2

*T-Bar Row*
200 x 3

*Squat*
225 x 15
225 x 12


*Circuit #1*

*DB Snatch*
75 x 3
*Push Press*
45 x 3 
*Dual DB Swing* 
45 x 3
*Pullups *
BW x 5
*Pushups *
BW x 10

*Circuit #2*
*DB Snatch*
75 x 3
*Push Press*
45 x 3 
*Dual DB Swing* 
45 x 3
*Pullups *
BW x 5
*Pushups *
BW x 10

*Circuit #3*
*DB Snatch*
75 x 3
*Push Press*
45 x 3 
*Dual DB Swing* 
45 x 3
*Pullups *
BW x 5
*Pushups *
BW x 10


*Hanging Leg Raise*
15
15

*Swiss Ball Crunch holding 20lbs*
20
20

*Side Bends*
50 x 20 (each side)
50 x 20 (each side)


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 1, 2008)

workouts are looking great in here man

I just have a question about the first portion of your workout, with the incline press and the t-bar rows. I was just wondering if that is a circuit you do, kind of in super-setting fashion something?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 2, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> workouts are looking great in here man
> 
> I just have a question about the first portion of your workout, with the incline press and the t-bar rows. I was just wondering if that is a circuit you do, kind of in super-setting fashion something?



Thanks for the comment.

No supersetting during the first part.  Basically it's a set of PUSH (rest 60 seconds) then a set of PULL (rest 60 seconds) and REPEAT

This way I can to the maximum weight within a shorter workout.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 3, 2008)

8/3/08

*CARDIO*

30 minutes on the heavy bag


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 3, 2008)

8/3/08

*CARDIO (part 2)*

45 minutes of Kayaking


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 4, 2008)

8/4/08

*Fullbody*


*7 minutes on tread*
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 8.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 10.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 12.0
1 minute at 4.0

** All RIs 60 seconds

*Clean - Front Squat - Push Press Combo*
135 x 6

*Smith CG Press*
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 4
225 x 4
225 x 3

*Supinated Grip Pullups*
12
10
8
8

*Swiss Ball Crunches holding 20lb*
30

*Pitchers*
25 x 15
25 x 15

*Planks*
60 seconds
60 seconds

*DB Lunge*
85 x 6
85 x 5

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15
15

*BW Lying Triceps Press*
15
15


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 6, 2008)

yep ... still lifting ... looks good in here.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 6, 2008)

naturaltan said:


> yep ... still lifting ... looks good in here.



Thanks......What about you .. still lifting?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 6, 2008)

8/6/08

*Fullbody*


*8 minutes on tread*

1.5 minutes at 4.0
1 minute at 8.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 10.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 12.0
1.5 minutes at 4.0

** All RIs 60 seconds

*Trap Bar Deads*
455 x 3
315 x 20
315 x 15

*Opposite Grip Pullups*
12
10

*Kettle Ball Pushups* (handles on floor)
25
20

*Row Machine*
255 x 8
255 x 8

*Standing One Armed DB Press*
70 x 8
70 x 7

*Wide Grip Pullups*
10
8

*Straight Arm Pulldowns *(using an incline bench)
82.5 x 10
82.5 x 10

*Machine Bench*
175 x 10
175 x 7

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15
15

*STRETCH!*


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 6, 2008)

yellowmoomba said:


> Thanks......What about you .. still lifting?



Yes sir. I've been goaded into running a marathon next year, so I've started training for that. But being my vain self, I do not want to have a runners body ... so I have to keep up with the gym to keep up my physical appearance. LOL


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 10, 2008)

8/10/08

*Fullbody*


*8 minutes on tread*

2 minutes at 4.0
1 minute at 8.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 9.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 10.0
1 minute at 4.0

*Xpload Incline Press*
360 x 6
450 x 2
450 x 2
470 x 1 | RP | 1
490 x 1
500 x 1
450 x 1 | RP | 1 | RP | 1 | RP | 1
360 x 6 | RP | 3 | RP | 2

*Wide Grip Pullups*
12
12
12

*T-Bar Row*
225 x 1
205 x 3
205 x 3
205 x 3

*Squat*
225 x 20

*DB Press*
75 x 20
75 x 11

*Leg Press*
240 x 20
300 x 10 

*Hanging Leg Raise*
20
20


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 10, 2008)

naturaltan said:


> Yes sir. I've been goaded into running a marathon next year, so I've started training for that. But being my vain self, I do not want to have a runners body ... so I have to keep up with the gym to keep up my physical appearance. LOL



Wow........that's 26 more miles than I want to run


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 12, 2008)

8/12/08

*Fullbody*

10 minutes on tread 

3 minutes at 4.0
1 minute at 8.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 9.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 10.0
2 minute at 4.0


*Super Squats*
6 plates x 3
10 plates x 5
12 plates x 5
14 plates x 5
16 plates x 5
18 plates x 4
10 plates x 15

*Chins*
16
12

*Dips*
25
15

*DB Row*
130 x 18
130 x 15

*Push Press*
155 x 5
155 x 5
155 x 5

*Smith CG Press*
225 x 5
235 x 4
245 x 3
255 x 2
275 x 1

*SLDL*
245 x 10
245 x 6


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 12, 2008)

8/12/08

*Fullbody*

10 minutes on tread 

3 minutes at 4.0
1 minute at 8.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 9.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 10.0
2 minute at 4.0

** kept RIs at 60 seconds

*Super Squats*
6 plates x 3
10 plates x 5
12 plates x 5
14 plates x 5
16 plates x 5
18 plates x 4
10 plates x 15

*Chins*
16
12

*Dips*
25
15

*DB Row*
130 x 18
130 x 15

*Push Press*
155 x 5
155 x 5
155 x 5

*Smith CG Press*
225 x 5
235 x 4
245 x 3
255 x 2
275 x 1

*SLDL*
245 x 10
245 x 6


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 12, 2008)

todays workout was so awesome he did it twice!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 13, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> todays workout was so awesome he did it twice!!!



  Someone's a funny guy


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 13, 2008)

Nice going, dude


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 15, 2008)

8/15/08

*Fullbody*

** 10 minutes on tread 

*Trap Bar Deads*
365 x 12
365 x 12

*Supinated Grip Pullups*
12
12

*Kettle Ball Pushups* (handles on floor)
21
20

*Row Machine*
255 x 8
255 x 7

*Clean - Front Squat - Push Press COMBO*
135 x 5
145 x 4
155 x 2
175 x 1
195 x 0 (got the clean and the front squat but lost the bar on the press)
135 x 5

*Straight Arm Pulldowns *(using an incline bench)
92.5 x 10
92.5 x 10

*BW Triceps Press*
15
15


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 16, 2008)

8/16/08

45 minute walk/jog with the dog


----------



## Double D (Aug 17, 2008)

With those kinds of workouts you ought to be rocking any marathon out. Looking pretty good.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 18, 2008)

Double D said:


> With those kinds of workouts you ought to be rocking any marathon out. Looking pretty good.



  Where ya been?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 18, 2008)

8/18/08

*Fullbody*

10 minutes on tread 

3 minutes at 4.0
1 minute at 8.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 9.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 10.0
2 minute at 4.0

** kept RIs at 60 seconds

*Muscle Ups*
1
2
2

*DB Snatch*
90 x 3
90 x 3
105 x 1
105 x 1

*Supinated Grip Pullups*
15
12

*Incline Bench*
135 x 15
185 x 5

*T-bar Row*
135 x 11
135 x 10 

*Incline Fly*
70 x 10

*Reverse Fly*
45 x 6
40 x 8

*Standing Piston Shoulder Press*
45 x 10 (each)
45 x 8 (each)

*Leg Press*
300 x 10
400 x 8
460 x 4

*Overhead Triceps Press*
97.5  x 5
87.5 x 10

*2 Medicine Ball Pushups*
20
20

*Side Bends*
85 x 10
85 x 10


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 19, 2008)

...forgot to add 
*
DB Bulgarian Split Squats*
95 x 1
95 x 2
95 x 2


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 19, 2008)

as usual, some good work. 

Your avi reminds me that my daughter is going to take the leap out of a plane for her 16th birthday! She's the opposite of her mom. hehe  I might take the opportunity to take another jump as well ...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 20, 2008)

8/20/08

*Fullbody*

* All RIs were 60 seconds

** 10 minutes on tread

2 minutes at 4.0
1 minute at 8.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 9.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 10.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 12.0
1 minute at 4.0

*Xpload Incline Press*
360 x 4
450 x 2
480 x 1
505 x 1
510 x 1
360 x 8
270 x 12

*Chins*
16

*Wide Grip Pullups*
12

*Squat*
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5

*Hanging Leg Raise*
20
20

*DB Row*
130 x 20 R | 15 L
130 x 12

*SLDL*
155 x 15
175 x 12
205 x 10

**** Stretch*


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 23, 2008)

8/23/08 

*Fullbody *- *Wore a 30lb weighted vest*

* 8 minutes on tread

1.5 minutes at 4.0
1 minute at 8.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 9.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 10.0
1.5 minute at 4.0

*Supinated Grip Pullups / Dips with 30lbs* (superset)
8 Pullups | 8 Dips (4 sets)

*Super Squats*
10 plates x 10 (5 sets)

*Pushups (Feet Elavated and hands on kettle balls) / BW Rows Superset*
15 | 15
12 | 15
10 | 15
* the extra 30lbs from the vest makes a big difference.

*** 5 minutes on tread on incline* (Incline 5.0 / rate 4.0)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 26, 2008)

8/26/08

*Fullbody*

* 10 minutes on treadmill (random speeds and inclines)

*Trapbar Deads*
405 x 12  * goal for the day
455 x 1

*Supinated Grip Pullups*
15

*Clean/Front Squat/Overhead Press COMBO*
155 x 3
155 x 3

*Wide Grip Pullups*
12
10

*Shrugs*
225 x 15

*Side Raise*
20 x 10 

*Smith CG Press*
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5

*Machine Row*
255 x 10
255 x 8

*Overhead Rope Press*
82.5 x 10

*Standing Piston DB Shoulder Press*
45 x 10 (each)

*Hanging Leg Raise*
20

*Stretch*


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 27, 2008)

8/27/08

*CARDIO DAY*

15 minutes on Tread

15 Minutes of BW and band exercies

Dips
Pullups
Squats 
Band Work


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 28, 2008)

8/28/08

*LOWER *

* 10 minutes on tread

*Squat *
225 x 10
275 x 8 
275 x 5
275 x 5

*SLDL*
275 x 5
275 x 5
275 x 5

*Walking Lunge*
100 x 25 steps
100 x 25 steps

*Hanging Leg Raise*
20 
15

*Dual DB Swing*
40 x 15
40 x 15

*Decline Situps*
25
20
15

*Jump Squat BW + holding a 45lb plate *
15
15
15

*** 10 minutes on tread at 5.0 incline at 4.0 rate*


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 29, 2008)

8/29/08

*UPPER*

* Most RIs were 60 seconds

** 15 minutes on tread at 4.0 on 5.0 incline - my legs were a little tight today from yesterday's lower body workout.

*Xpload Incline Press*
360 x 5
380 x 4
400 x 3
420 x 2
450 x 1
480 x 1
500 x 1
520 x 1 *PB 
360 x 7
360 x 4

*Pulldowns* (Chin Grip)
250 x 5
280 x 3
300 x 2 | dropset | 235 x 3 | dropset |205 x 3
250 x 5
250 x 5
250 x 4
250 x 4

*Hang Clean & Press*
110 x 10
110 x 10

*T-bar Row*
155 x 8
155 x 8
155 x 6

*Dips*
16
12

** Stretch


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 2, 2008)

8/31/08

Rebuilt my dock.  I spent 6 hours in the water buring poles and re-supporting my dock.   My hands are all cramped up.  I have no grip at all.

9/2/08

*LOWER*

*15 minutes shooting to warmup

** RIs were 60 seconds

*Squat*
225 x 10
225 x 10
225 x 10
225 x 10

*SLDL*
225 x 10
245 x 6
275 x 4

*Super Squat*
6 plates  x 5
10 plates x 5
14 plates x 5
14 plates x 5

*Swiss Ball Hamstring Curl*
10
10

*Leg Press*
300 x 12
300 x 10  (sumo stance)
300 x 10 (sumo stance)

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5  x 15
107.5 x 15
112.5 x 15

*** *10 minutes on tread at 7.5 incline and 4.0 rate*


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 3, 2008)

9/3/08

*UPPER*

* 15 minutes on treadmill (random speeds up to 12.5)

*Dips*
20

*Wide Grip Pullups*
12

*Dips*
13

*Wide Grip Pullups*
12
*
Dips*
10

*Wide Grip Pullups*
10

*Incline Xpload Machine *(level 2)
270 x 10

*T-Bar Row *(angle grip)
135 x 8

*Incline Xpload Machine *(level 2)
270 x 10

*T-Bar Row *(angle grip)
135 x 8

*Incline Xpload Machine *(level 2)
270 x 9

*T-Bar Row *(angle grip)
135 x 8

*Standing one armed DB Press*
60 x 8
60 x 8
60 x 8

*Fly*
65 x 10
65 x 10

*Reverse Fly*
40 x 12
40 x 8
40 x 7

*Plank*
60 sec
60 sec 
60 sec

*Hanging Leg Raise *
15


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 3, 2008)

that looks like it took you longer to write out than it did to actually do in the gym


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 3, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> that looks like it took you longer to write out than it did to actually do in the gym



 Funny....it did take a while to type.  It was a good workout though 

I'm off to Denver tomorrow morning for a wedding - just me and the wife.  My sister is watching B.

How's R?


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 3, 2008)

yellowmoomba said:


> Funny....it did take a while to type.  It was a good workout though
> 
> I'm off to Denver tomorrow morning for a wedding - just me and the wife.  My sister is watching B.
> 
> How's R?



R is doing great, we have found out that he is going to be a big brother 

is this the first time the both of you left B with someone while going away?  We went to Atlantic City overnight back in July, that was the first time we were more than 15 minutes away and left him with someone.  It went OK, really missed the hell out of him though, it was really strange.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 4, 2008)

really liking the workouts in here yellowmoomba!

I hope you don't mind, but I am using the superset thing you do in the first part of your workouts in my upcoming routine


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 7, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> R is doing great, we have found out that he is going to be a big brother
> 
> is this the first time the both of you left B with someone while going away?  We went to Atlantic City overnight back in July, that was the first time we were more than 15 minutes away and left him with someone.  It went OK, really missed the hell out of him though, it was really strange.



 First - congrats.  That is great news about the soon-to-be addition to the family.

We have left B with my sister a couple times already.  I do miss her but it's good to have some time with the wife without B around.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 7, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> really liking the workouts in here yellowmoomba!
> 
> I hope you don't mind, but I am using the superset thing you do in the first part of your workouts in my upcoming routine



Glad to help.   I'll have to check out your workout thread.  I'm just getting caught up from being out of town for four days.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 8, 2008)

9/5/08

Worked out in Denver at a park.  Did a bunch of pullups, dips, decline pushups, plyo pushups, BW rows and one legged BW squats then went for a 1.5 mile run/walk along the foothills.

Back to the gym tonight


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 8, 2008)

9/8/08

*UPPER*

* RIs 60 seconds

** 10 minutes on tread

2 minutes at 4.0
1 minute at 8.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 9.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 10.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 11.0
1 minute at 4.0

*Xpload Incline Press*
270 x 8
360 x 4
450 x 1
500 x 1
410 x 4
410 x 4
410 x 4
410 x 4
360 x 6

*Weighted Chins*
BW +80 x 4

*Push Press*
165 x 4

*Weighted Chins*
BW +80 x 4

*Push Press*
165 x 4

*Weighted Chins*
BW +80 x 4

*Push Press*
165 x 4

*Weighted Chins*
BW +80 x 4

*Push Press*
165 x 4

*Hanging Leg Raise*
20

*DB Row*
130 x 15
130 x 15 R | 12 L

*Weighted Dips*
BW +80 x 4
BW +80 x 4
BW +80 x 4
BW +80 x 3

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 20

*Lying BW Triceps Press*
20

*Hammer Strength Shrugs*
270 x 12
270 x 10

**** 10 minute on tread at 8.0 incline and 4.0 rate*


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 9, 2008)

9//08

*LOWER*

* RIs 60 seconds

** 10 minutes on tread

2 minutes at 4.0
1 minute at 8.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 10.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 12.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 11.0
1 minute at 4.0

*Trap Bar Deads*
405 x 8
405 x 7
405 x 6

*Hanging Leg Raise*
20

*SLDL*
245 x 8
285 x 4
225 x 8

*Leg Lifts*
25
25

*Super Squat*
10 plates x 8
12 plates x 8
14 plates x 8
14 plates x 5

*DB Snatch*
90 x 4
90 x 3

*Planks*
60 seconds
45 seconds

*** 5 minutes on tread*


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 11, 2008)

9/11/08

*UPPER*

* RIs 60 seconds

*** 10 minutes on tread*

1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 9.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 10.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 11.0
1 minute at 4.0
30 sec at 12.0
1 minute at 4.0
30 sec at 12.5
1 minute at 4.0

** Pulling exercises were off today since my lower back was still sore from Tuesday's LOWER body workout.

*Weighted Wide Grip Pullups*
BW +45 x 6
BW +45 x 6

*Push Press*
135 x 8
135 x 8

*Weighted Supinated Grip Pullups*
BW +45 x 8

*Push Press*
135 x 8

*Machine Row*
255 x 6
255 x 5
255 x 5

*Smith CG Press*
225 x 5
265 x 2
265 x 1
225 x 5
225 x 5

*Wide Grips Pullovers*
92.5 x 10
92.5 x 10

*Incline Flys*
65 x 11
65 x 10

*2 medicine ball pushups/Chins superset*
15 / 10
15 / 10

*Trunk Pulldowns*
92.5 x 20
92.5 x 20

**** 5 minutes on stair climber*


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 12, 2008)

9/12/08

*LOWER*

* 10 minutes on tread

*Squat*
225 x 10 
235 x 10
245 x 8
275 x 4 | dropset 225 x 5

*DB Lunge*
75 x 7
75 x 6

*Hanging Leg Raise*
20
15

*Hammer Strength Deads*
270 x 8
270 x 8
* lost grip from sweat

*Leg Press*
360 x 10
360 x 7

*** 10 minutes on tread*

* Quick workout today.  I think I'm going to go back to a fullbody three times a week routine plus one day of basketball.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 14, 2008)

9/14/08

*FULLBODY*

* RIs 60 seconds

** 10 minutes on tread

1.5 minutes at 4.0
1 minute at 9.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 10.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 12.0
1 minute at 4.0
1.5 minutes at 9.0
1 minute at 4.0

*Weighted Chins*
BW +90 x 3 | dropset BW x 8
BW +90 x 3 | dropset BW x 8
BW +45 x 7

*Clean and Press*
135 x 8
135 x 8
135 x 6

*Deadlift *(close grip)
225 x 10 

*Dips *
20

*Deadlift *(wider grip)
225 x 10 

*Dips *
13

*Deadlift *(even wider grip)
225 x 10 

*Dips *
12

*Deadlift *(very wide grip)
225 x 10 

*Dips *
12

*Decline Situps holding 10 lbs*
12
12

*Leg lifts*
20
20

**** 5 minutes on tread at 4.0 on 5.0 incline*


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 14, 2008)

great workouts yellowmoomba

nice addition of clean and presses, those are the complete package as an exercise in my opinion.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks....

C/P are a good fullbody movement.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 15, 2008)

9/15/08

Almost two hours of basketball 

I'm whipped...........


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 16, 2008)

9/16/08

*FULLBODY*

* RIs 60 seconds

** 7 minutes on tread

1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 8.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 9.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 10.0
1 minute at 4.0

*DB Press*
90 x 9
90 x 7

*T-bar Row*
135 x 14
135 x 10

*Squat* 
225 x 15
275 x 3
275 x 3

*Weighted Supinate Grip Pullups  |   Weighted Dips  SUPERSET*
BW + 45 x 5 | BW + 45 x 5 
BW + 45 x 5 | BW + 45 x 5 
BW + 45 x 5 | BW + 45 x 5 

*SLDL*
245 x 8
245 x 8

*Upside down kettleball pushups (handles on floor) | Wide Grip Pullups SUPERSET*
20 | 8

*One Upside down kettleball pushups (handle on floor) | Wide Grip Pullups SUPERSET*
10 | 8
* Kinda like a diamond pushup but you have to balance on the kettleball

*Clap Pushups| Wide Grip Pullups SUPERSET*
10 | 8

*Trunk Pulldowns | Hanging leg raise SUPERSET*
97.5 x 10 | 10
97.5 x 10 | 10

*Straight Bar Curls*
70 x 10

*Reverse Curls*
70 x 10

*Straight Bar Curls*
70 x 10

*** ( I really haven't done curls in almost a year due to a bicep issue.  I used light weight so there was no pain)

***** 5 minutes on tread at 4.0 rate and 6.0 incline*


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 19, 2008)

9/16/08

*FULLBODY*

* RIs 60 seconds

** 10 minutes on tread

*Xpload Incline Press*
270 x 8 (w)
360 x 4
420 x 3
420 x 2
420 x 2
420 x 2
420 x 2
410 x 2
410 x 2
360 x 4
360 x 4

*Row Machine*
180 x 10
200 x 8
210 x 6
220 x 5
230 x 4
215 x 5
200 x 7

*Super Squat* (* 90 sec RIs)
12 plates x 12
12 plates x 12

*Plyo Dips*
5 plyo style plus 15 normal

*Plyo Pullups*
10

*Plyo Dips*
5 plyo style plus 9 normal

*Plyo Pullups*
8

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15
15

*Leg lifts*
25
25

*Lying BW Triceps Press*
25

*BW (+holding 45 lb plate) Squats*
20
15


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 21, 2008)

9/21/08

*FULLBODY*

- Weighed in at 187 today.  I'm down about 4 lbs over the last two weeks.  I've cut out extra calories which makes a big difference for me plus I've added a little more cardio to the end of my workouts.  I thought about getting up early in the morning to either play ball or workout but I can't seem to get up earlier than 6AM which is my normal time.  If I wanted to workout in the morning I would have to get up at 5AM.  I prefer to workout after work.

* RIs were 60 seconds except for Trapbar deads

** 10 minutes on tread

2 minutes at 4.0
1 minute at 8.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 9.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 10.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 11.0
1 minute at 4.0

*Trapbar Deadlifts* (RIs 2 min)
425 x 5
425 x 3
405 x 5
315 x 12

*Push Press*
145 x 7
145 x 7
145 x 6

*Weighted Chins*
BW +100 x 1
BW +110 x 1
BW +125 x 1 * 
BW +45 x 8
BW +45 x 7

*Incline Fly*
70 x 10
70 x 8

*Dual DB Swing*
40 x 15
40 x 15

*Hanging leg raise*
15

***** 10 minutes on tread - 8.0 incline at 4.0 rate*


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 22, 2008)

those are some SICK weighted chins, man


----------



## Double D (Sep 23, 2008)

upside down kettlebell pushup? Is that a handstand pushup?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 23, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> those are some SICK weighted chins, man



  BW +125 is where I maxed out.   I'd like to get three plates - just for fun.



			
				Malley said:
			
		

> upside down kettlebell pushup? Is that a handstand pushup?



No.  This is where you have the handles of the kettleball on the floor and your hands on the "bulb part" so you have to balance and stabilize your body.  It's a lot harder than using medicine balls.  You get a deep stretch and it recruits your stabilizer muscles.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 23, 2008)

9/23/08

*FULLBODY*

* RIs were 60 seconds except on squats which were 90 seconds

** 10 minutes on tread

1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 8.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 9.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 10.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 11.0
1 minute at 4.0
30 secs at 12.0
30 secs  at 4.0

*Weighted Dips*
BW +45 x 10
BW +45 x 8
BW +45 x 6

*Squat*
225 x 10
225 x 10
225 x 10
225 x 10

*Wide Grip Pullups*
12
12

*Standing DB Press*
55 x 10
55 x 10

*DB Lunge*
75 x 6
75 x 4

*T-Bar Row*
160 x 7
160 x 6
160 x 6

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15
15

*BW Triceps Press*
20
20

- The 60 second RIs were kicking my ass on the exercises where I did 3 or 4sets.

***** 10 minutes on treadmill at 4.0 on various inclines from 5.0 - 9.0*


----------



## Double D (Sep 23, 2008)

Awww...I have seen some crossfitters using only 1 kettlebell and doing like a close grip pushup


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 25, 2008)

9/25/08

*FULLBODY*

* shot around for 15 minutes to warmup

*DB Press*
90 x 9
90 x 8
90 x 5

*Sumo Deadlift*
315 x 5

*Deadlift*
315 x 3

*Sumo Deadlift*
315 x 3

*Deadlift*
315 x 3

*Sumo Deadlift*
315 x 3

*Clean | Front Squat | Push Press COMBO*
135 x 5
135 x 5
135 x 5

*
Lying BW Triceps Press*
20
20

*DB Row*
120 x 12
120 x 12

*Leg Raises*
20
20


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 27, 2008)

9/27/08

*FULLBODY*

* 10 minutes on tread

*Xpload Incline Press*
400 x 3
400 x 2
400 x 2
360 x 4
360 x 4
360 x 4
360 x 4
360 x 4

*Weighted Supinated Grip Pullups*
BW +45 x 5
BW +45 x 5
BW +45 x 5
BW +45 x 5
BW +45 x 4

*Super Squats*
10 plates x 5
10 plates x 10
10 plates x 13

*Row Machine* * new one
180 x 10
225 x 8
225 x 6

*Smith Bench*
4 plates x 6
4 plates x 6
4 plates x 5
4 plates x 4

*SLDL*
225 x 10

** Weights were a little off/light today.  

*** Heading to Vegas tomorrow until Friday for a IT/Legal seminar.  Hopefully Caesar's has nice gym.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 27, 2008)

looking good YM

how are you liking the fullbody workouts anyway?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 27, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> looking good YM
> 
> how are you liking the fullbody workouts anyway?



I have been doing them for the last 2-3 years.  It's great when you need to have a flexible program.  I've made good strength gains.  I have not made much of a change as far as physical features but I attribute that to diet more than anything else.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 4, 2008)

10/4/08

Was in Vegas for the last 6 days for a seminar.  I worked out in the hotel gym on Monday ($25/day), then worked out in my hotel gym on Tuesday and Thursday (pushups, band exercises for back, shoulders and arms, crunches).  

I'm going to the gym later today.  I'm glad to be home.


----------



## katt (Oct 4, 2008)

I miss Vegas...  we haven't been there in a while.  $25 a day to workout,, yowza!!!  

Workouts still look awesome


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 4, 2008)

katt said:


> I miss Vegas...  we haven't been there in a while.  $25 a day to workout,, yowza!!!
> 
> Workouts still look awesome



Thanks Katt.

Vegas is a lot more fun when you go there for a bachelor party rather than a conference....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 4, 2008)

10/4/08

*FULLBODY*

** 10 minutes on tread

2 minutes at 4.0
1 minute at 8.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 9.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 10.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 11.0
1 minute at 4.0

*-- RIs 1 minute for all sets except Trap Bar Deads which were 2 minutes --  I also slowed the tempo down so my reps definitely dropped a few.*

*Trap bar Deads*
315 x 15
315 x 12
315 x 12 

*Xpload Incline Press* 
360 x 6

*Weighted Chins*
BW +45 x 6

*Xpload Incline Press*
360 x 5

*Weighted Chins*
BW +45 x 6

*Xpload Incline Press*
360 x 4

*Weighted Chins*
BW +45 x 6

*Xpload Incline Press*
360 x 4

*Weighted Chins*
BW +45 x 6

*Xpload Incline Press*
180 x 20

*Chins*
BW x 10

*Push Press*
145 x 7
145 x 6

*T-bar Row*
135 x 8
135 x 8

*Leg Press*
300 x 10 
300 x 10

*** 10 minutes on tread at 4.0 rate and 5.0 incline


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 6, 2008)

a drop in reps and you're still doing 15 reps with 315? lol...great workout man


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 6, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> a drop in reps and you're still doing 15 reps with 315? lol...great workout man



 I guess it's not that bad.   Thanks.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 6, 2008)

10/6/08

*FULLBODY*

** 10 minutes on tread

2 minutes at 4.0
1 minute at 8.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 9.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 10.0
1 minute at 4.0
1 minute at 11.0
1 minute at 4.0

-- RIs 1 minute for all sets except on Squats which were 2 minutes -- I also slowed the tempo down so my reps definitely dropped a few (again).

*Weighted Dips*
BW +45 x 10
BW +45 x 8
BW +45 x 8

*Weighted Pullups*
BW +45 x 8
BW +45 x 6
BW +45 x 5

*Squats*
225 x 15
225 x 12
225 x 12

*One Armed Standing DB Press*
65 x 8
65 x 8

*Machine Row*
200 x 8
200 x 8

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15
15

*** 5 minutes on tread


----------



## katt (Oct 6, 2008)

kudos to you for having only 1 minute between sets, even 2 minutes on squats is awesome....I remember that pain..... I'm  not quite ready to go there again


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 8, 2008)

katt said:


> kudos to you for having only 1 minute between sets, even 2 minutes on squats is awesome....I remember that pain..... I'm  not quite ready to go there again



1 min RIs aren't too bad ... the 30 second RIs are tough...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 8, 2008)

10/8/08

*FULLBODY*

** 10 minutes on tread

-- 60 second RIs for all sets except on SLDL which were 90 seconds -- I also slowed the tempo down so my reps definitely dropped a few (again).  My tempo is a 1 positive /4 negative

*Supinated Grip Pullups*
10

*Push Press*
135 x 12

*Supinated Grip Pullups*
10

*Push Press*
135 x 8

*Supinated Grip Pullups*
9

*Push Press*
135 x 7

*SLDL*
245 x 7
245 x 6
245 x 5

*Smith CG Press*
4 plates x 4
4 plates x 3
4 plates x 3
4 plates x 3

*DB Row*
130 x 12
130 x 10

*Leg Press*
300 x 10
300 x 10

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 10
97.5 x 10

** *8 minutes on tread*


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 9, 2008)

...forgot to add

*Triceps BW Press*
20
20

*Straight Bar Curls*
80 x 12
80 x 8


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 11, 2008)

10/11/08

*Fullbody*

** 10 minutes on tread (up to 12.5 rate)

*Xpload Incline Press*
360 x 5
410 x 3
410 x 3
450 x 1
450 x 1
360 x 4
360 x 4

*Weighted Chins*
BW +45 x 8
BW +45 x 8
BW +90 x 3 | dropset | BW x 12

*Incline Fly*
65 x 12
65 x 10

*Machine Row*
245 x 8
245 x 6

*Super Squat*
6 plates x 15
* stopped - my left knee hurts

*Clean / Front Squat / Push Press COMBO*
135 x 5
135 x 4

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15
15
15


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 11, 2008)

you love that xplode machine don't you?

still doing great on the chins I see.  I am falling back in love with chins, recently, I decided to move my grip a bit wider on my bar, and I love them so much more now, my back gets toasted, and I am able to pull more weight with the grip underhand, so I love them again.  pullups just aggrevate my forearms, so I really don't do them anymore.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 11, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> you love that xplode machine don't you?
> 
> still doing great on the chins I see.  I am falling back in love with chins, recently, I decided to move my grip a bit wider on my bar, and I love them so much more now, my back gets toasted, and I am able to pull more weight with the grip underhand, so I love them again.  pullups just aggrevate my forearms, so I really don't do them anymore.



I like the xplode machine because I can put a lot of weight on it 

You can never go wrong with chins


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 17, 2008)

I was in Toronto this week.   I squeezed in a 1/2 hour upper body workout in on Wednesday.  I'm heading to the gym later today.

*DB Press*
50 x 25
50 x 18
50 x 15

*DB Row*
50 x 15 (3 sets)

*Standing DB Press*
50 x 10 (3 sets)

*DB Curl* 
50 x 6 (3 sets)

*Lying BW Press*
20
20

*Lateral Raise*
25 x 15

*Front Raise*
20 x 15

*Incline Fly*
50 x 15


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 17, 2008)

10/17/08

*Fullbody*

* 10 minutes on tread

** All RIs 60 seconds

*Weighted Pullups*
BW +45 x 5

*Dips*
20

*Weighted Pullups*
BW +45 x 5

*Dips*
15

*Weighted Chins*
BW +45 x 5

*Xplode Incline Press | T-bar Row superset*
270 x 8 | 135 x 8

*Xplode Incline Press | T-bar Row superset*
270 x 8 | 135 x 8

*Squat*
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5

*Xplode Incline Press | T-bar Row superset*
270 x 8 | 135 x 8

*Xplode Incline Press | T-bar Row superset*
270 x 8 | 135 x 8

*SLDL*
225 x 10
225 x 10

**** 5 minutes on tread*


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 20, 2008)

10/20/08

*Fullbody*

* 8 minutes on tread

- Did a fullbody circuit to start today.  I hit 475 on TB Deads again.   That's about as heavy as I want to go.  I think I'm going to stick with 405 or below since I really feel in in my lower back once I go over 455.  I did more core today than normal which will be a new focus for me.  I tried to keep most of the rep ranges around 10.

** All RIs 60 seconds

*Chins* 
10

*Push Press*
135 x 10

*Trap Bar Deads*
315 x 10

*Chins* 
10

*Push Press*
135 x 10

*Trap Bar Deads*
405 x 5 (RI 2 minutes)
475 x 1 (RI 2 minutes)
315 x 10

*Chins* 
10

*Push Press*
135 x 10

*Hanging Leg Raise*
10
10

*Reverse Fly*
40 x 10
40 x 8

*Lying Leg Raise*
20
20
20

*Trunk Pulldown*
97.5 x 15
97.5 x 15

*Hanging Leg Raise*
10

*Swiss Ball Stretch*
5 minutes

*Smith CG Press*
4 plates x 4
4 plates x 4
4 plates x 4

* 5 minutes on tread on 5.0 incline


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 22, 2008)

10/22/08

*Fullbody*

* 10 minutes on tread (up to 12.5)

** All RIs 60 seconds

*Squats*
225 x 8 
225 x 5
* stopped - low back still sore from Monday

*Incline DB Press*
(75%)  75 x 10
(60%)  75 x 9
(45%)  75 x 7
(30%)  75 x 7
(15%)  75 x 7
Flat     75 x 7

*Machine Row*
200 x 8
200 x 6
200 x 6

(used 4 count tempo for Dips and Pullups)
*Dips*
12

*Pullups*
8

*Dips*
10

*Pullups*
8

*Dips*
8

*Pullups*
6

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15
15

*Leg Press*
240 x 12
240 x 12

*DB Curl *
45 x 12

*Lying Tricep Press*
20

*** 10 minutes on tread*

*** 5 minutes of stretching

**** Hot tub for 20 minutes


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 24, 2008)

10/24/08

*FULLBODY*

* 10 minutes on tread

** All RIs 60 seconds

*Clean / Front Squat / Push Press Circuit*
135 x 5

*Supinated Grip Pullups*
5

*Clean / Front Squat / Push Press Circuit*
135 x 5

*Supinated Grip Pullups*
8

*Clean / Front Squat / Push Press Circuit*
135 x 4

*Supinated Grip Pullups*
8

*Clean / Front Squat / Push Press Circuit*
135 x 4

*Supinated Grip Pullups*
8

*BW Rows | Kettleball Pushups Superset*
20 | 20

*BW Rows | Kettleball Pushups Superset*
15 | 15

*BW Rows | Kettleball Pushups Superset*
20 | 20

*Decline Situps *
20
15
12

*Super Squat*
10 plates x 10
10 plates x 10


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 26, 2008)

10/26/08

*FULLBODY*

* 10 minutes on tread

** RIs 60 seconds

*Hanging Leg Raises*
15
15

*Xpload Incline Press | Chins SUPERSET*
270 x 10 |  10 

*Xpload Incline Press | Chins SUPERSET*
270 x 10 |  10 

*Xpload Incline Press | Pullups SUPERSET*
270 x 10 |  8

*Xpload Incline Press | Chins SUPERSET*
270 x 10 |  8 

*Squat*
225 x 5
235 x 8
245 x 8
255 x 5
225 x 5 (paused at the bottom)

*Planks*
60 seconds
45 seconds

*SLDL*
245 x 8
245 x 7

*Swiss ball DB Piston Press*
50 x 15

*Swiss ball One Armed DB Press*
50 x 15

*Eagle Situps*
25
25

*Machine Row*
200 x 8
200 x 7

*Lying Leg Lifts*
30
25


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 28, 2008)

10/28/08

*FULLBODY*

* 14 minutes on tread

** 60 second RIs

*Snatch Grip Deads*
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5

*Push Press*
135 x 5

*Side to Side Pullups*
8

*Push Press*
135 x 6

*Side to Side Pullups*
6

*Push Press*
135 x 6

*Supinated Grip Pullups*
12

*Dips*
15

*Deadlift*
225 x 12

*Dips*
15

*Deadlift*
225 x 12

*Dips*
10

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 15
97.5 x 15

*T-bar Row | Lying BW Tricep Press SUPERSET*
135 x 8 | 20

*T-bar Row | Lying BW Tricep Press SUPERSET*
135 x 8 | 15

*Leg Press*
300 x 15
300 x 15

*Woodchoppers*
42.5 x 10 per side
42.5 x 10 per side

*Incline Fly*
65 x 10
65 x 10 
65 x 5

*Seated Bench Press*
175 x 6
175 x 6
175 x 4


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 30, 2008)

10/30/08

*FULLBODY*

* 10 minutes on tread (intervals)

* All RIs were 60 seconds except CG Press which were 30 seconds for the first 4 sets then 45 seconds for the last four sets

*DB Snatch*
90 x 3 (5 sets each arm)

*Smith CG Press*
235 x 3 (8 sets)

*Super Slow Pullups*
12
8
8

*Rope Suplex*
32.5 x 10
32.5 x 10
32.5 x 10

*Cable Punch*
32.5 x 10
37.5 x 10
42.5 x 10

*Reverse Fly*
40 x 8
40 x 6

*Super Squat*
10 plates x 8
12 plates x 8
12 plates x 8


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 1, 2008)

11/1/08

*Fullbody*

* 8 minutes on tread (intervals 8/10/12)

*Trap Bar Deads*
315 x 15

*Push Press*
135 x 8

*Close Supinated Grip Pullups*
12

*Trap Bar Deads*
315 x 15

*Push Press*
135 x 12

*Close Supinated Grip Pullups*
10

*Reverse Kettle Ball Pushup*
20
20

*DB Row*
130 x 12

*Hanging Leg Raise*
12
12

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 15

*Dips*
17

*Straight Bar Curl*
85 x 8

*Dips*
12

*Reverse Curl*
65 x 8

*Decline Leg Raise*
30
30


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 3, 2008)

11/3/08

*FULLBODY*

* 10 minutes on tread

** All RIs 60 seconds

*Clean / Front Squat / Push Press Circuit*
165 x 3
165 x 3
135 x 3

*Wood Chopper*
47.5 x 10 each side
47.5 x 10 each side

*Cable Punch*
47.5 x 15
47.5 x 12

*Hanging leg Raise*
12
12

*Squats*
225 x 5
275 x 3
275 x 3

*Leg Lifts*
30
30

*Chins*
12
9

*Fly Press*
75 x 5
75 x 4

*Machine Row*
200 x 6
200 x 5

*Lying BW Triceps Press*
20
15

*Swiss Ball Crunch holding 35lb*
30
30

** 5 minutes on tread on 5% incline*


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 5, 2008)

11/5/08

*FULLBODY*

* 10 minutes on tread

** All RIs 60 seconds

*** I forgot my planned workout so I did some random stuff today

*Xpload Incline Press*
410 x 3
410 x 3
410 x 3
270 x 11

*Wide Grip Pullups*
12
12

*Supinated Close Grip Pullups*
10

*BW one legged squats*
10
10

*Dual Kettle Ball Swings*
30 x 10
30 x 10

*Standing One Armed DB Press*
45 x 10 
45 x 10

*T-Bar Row*
135 x 8
135 x 8

*Pushups with feet on 12" box and hands on kettle balls*
25
18

*Reverse Fly*
40 x 8
40 x 7

*Skull Crushers*
75 x 15

*EZ Bar Curls*
75 x 15


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 5, 2008)

DICKBAG!
I hate that I can't train super-hard these days  


Nice WO's!    I'm with you!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 7, 2008)

The Monkey Man said:


> DICKBAG!
> I hate that I can't train super-hard these days
> 
> 
> Nice WO's!    I'm with you!



Injuries blow.....I'm sure you are still training around your injury.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 7, 2008)

11/7/08

*FULLBODY*

*14 minutes on tread

Not very motivated today but I went....

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15
15

*Squat*
255 x 7
225 x 10

*Weighted Chins*
BW +30 x 10
BW +55 x 5
BW +55 x 5

*Push Press*
145 x 8
145 x 7

*SLDL*
225 x 12
245 x 6

*Circuit #1*
Ab Wheel Rollout 5
Shoulder wide pushup 10
Close position pushup 10
Wide position pushup 10
Wide Grip Pullups      10

*Circuit #2*
Ab Wheel Rollout 10
Lying Triceps Press 12
Wide Supinated Grip Pullups 8


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 11, 2008)

11/11/08

*FULLBODY*

*10 minutes on tread

** All RIs 60 seconds

*Trapbar Deads*
425 x 7
425 x 5
425 x 5

*Supinated Grip Pullups*
12
9
7

*Dips*
15
12
10

*Wood Chopper*
52.5 x 10 each side
52.5 x 10 each side

*Cable Punch*
52.5 x 15 
52.5 x 10

*Machine Row*
200 x 6
200 x 6

*Hanging leg Raise*
15
15

*One legged Super Squat*
4 plates x 10 
4 plates x 10

*Lying leg raise*
35
30

**** 10 minutes on tread at 4.0 rate on 5.0 incline*


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 13, 2008)

11/13/08

*FULLBODY*

*8 minutes on tread

** All RIs 60 seconds

*Smith CG Press*
245 x 3
245 x 3
245 x 3
245 x 3
245 x 3

*Smith WG Press*
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5

*Wide Grip Pullups*
12
BW +55 x 5
BW +55 x 5
12

*Clean / Front Squat / Push Press Circuit*
135 x 3
135 x 3
135 x 3
135 x 3
135 x 3
* lower back still sore from Tuesday (plan was to use 165)

*T-Bar Row*
135 x 8
135 x 8
135 x 8

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15
15

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 15
97.5 x 12

*Pushups with feet on 18" box and hands on kettle balls*
25
20

*Leg Press*
240 x 15
240 x 15
240 x 15

*Side Bends*
45 x 15
45 x 15

** 5 minutes on tread at 4.0 rate on 5.0 incline*


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 14, 2008)

nicely done in here YM

I've switched over to the fullbody 3 days a week. just more time efficient.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 15, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> nicely done in here YM
> 
> I've switched over to the fullbody 3 days a week. just more time efficient.



Agreed.  I like doing a 3 day FB routine.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 15, 2008)

11/15/08

*FULLBODY*

* 10 minute intervals on tread
 - 8 
- 10 
- 12.5 rates


** All RIs 60 seconds

*Squat*
300 x 2 | dropset | 225 x 5
275 x 3
225 x 5 (slow)

*Weighted Chins*
BW + 70 x 5
BW + 70 x 5
BW + 70 x 4
BW + 70 x 4

*Fly *
65 x 8
65 x 8
65 x 8

*Deads*
225 x 5
315 x 5
365 x 1
365 x 1
365 x 1

*Lying Triceps BW Press*
17
17
17

*DB Snatch*
85 x 5

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15
15

*Leg Lifts*
35
35


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 17, 2008)

11/17/08

*FULLBODY*

** 10 minute intervals on tread*
- 8.5
- 10 
- 11 rates


** All RIs 60 seconds

*Supinate Grip Pullups*
10

*Dips*
10

*Supinate Grip Pullups*
10

*Dips*
10

*Supinate Grip Pullups*
10

*Dips*
10

*Supinate Grip Pullups*
8

*Dips*
10

*Supinate Grip Pullups*
6

*Dips*
8

*Trapbar Deads*
315 x 10
315 x 10
315 x 10

*T-bar Row*
145 x 8

*Feet Elavated Pushups*
25

*T-bar Row*
145 x 8

*Feet Elavated Pushups*
25

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15
15

*Cable Punch *
57.5 x 10
57.5 x 10

*Reverse Fly*
35 x 11
35 x 9

*Leg Lifts*
40

*Decline Situps*
20
20

** 5 minutes on tread at 4.0 rate on 7.0 incline*


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 19, 2008)

11/19/08

*FULLBODY*

* 10 minutes on tread

** All RIs 60 seconds

*Xpload Incline Press*
420 x 3
425 x 3
430 x 2
360 x 4
360 x 4
360 x 4

*Weighted Chins*
BW +90 x 3
BW +90 x 3 
BW +90 x 3
BW x 14

*Super Squat*
10 plates x 8
14 plates x 5
16 plates x 5
16 plates x 5

*Wood Chopper*
57.5 x 10
57.5 x 10

*Push Press*
155 x 5
155 x 5

*Triceps Lying BW Press*
20
20

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 15
97.5 x 15

*SLDL*
245 x 8
245 x 7

*Lying Leg Raise*
30


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 21, 2008)

11/21/08

*FULLBODY*

* 10 minutes on tread

** All RIs 60 seconds

*Pullups*
12
12

*Incline DB Press*
95 x 5
95 x 4
95 x 3

*Machine Row*
200 x 8
200 x 7

*Dips*
13
10

*Deads*
315 x 3
315 x 3
315 x 2 (tweaked my lower back) 

*Smith Bench Press*
185 x 12
185 x 12
185 x 10


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 24, 2008)

11/24/08

*FULLBODY*

* 10 minutes on tread

** All RIs 60 seconds

*Smith CG Press*
225 x 5 (5 sets)

*DB Row*
130 x 12 (2 sets)

*Corner Barball Squat Press *
25 x 10 each arm plus 10 extra squats (2 sets)

*Push Press*
135 x 8
135 x 7
135 x 7

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15
15

*Clean / Front Squat*
135 x 5 (2 sets)

*Reverse Fly*
30 x 10 (2 sets)

*DB Lunge *
65 x 5 (2 sets)

*Lying BW Triceps Press*
20 (2 sets) 

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 15 (2 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 26, 2008)

11/26/08

*FULLBODY* (deload day)

* 10 minutes on tread

*CIRCUIT* (3 sets)
Squat 135 x 15
Pullups 10
Pushups 20

*Wood chopper*
57.5 x 8 (2 sets)

*BW Row*
20
15
12

*SLDL*
135 x 15
135 x 15

*Bench*
135 x 15
135 x 12
135 x 10

*BW Squats*
-holding 25lbs x 10
-holding 45lbs x 10
-holding 45lbs x 10

*Dips*
10
8

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15
15


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 26, 2008)

Have a great thanksgiving with your family YM   Eat lots and lots, it's ok, it;s a cheat day!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 26, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> Have a great thanksgiving with your family YM   Eat lots and lots, it's ok, it;s a cheat day!!



Sounds like a good plan to me   You should do the same.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 27, 2008)

11/27/08

30 minutes of heavy bag work


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 28, 2008)

11/28/08

*FULLBODY *(heavy day)

* 10 minutes of intervals on tread (up to 12.5 rate)

*Weighted Chins* 
BW +90 x 3 (3 sets)

*TB Deads* 
405 x 3 (3 sets)

*Push Press * 
175 x 3 (3 sets)

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15 (3 sets)

*Weighted Dips* 
BW +90 x 3 (3 sets)

*Pushups*
- Spider style 20
- Plyo 15
- Staggered Hands 20

*Supinated Grip Pullups with knees raises*
10 (2 sets)
* These are new and challenging.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 29, 2008)

11/29/08

*CARDIO/STRETCHING Day*

*15 minutes of hills and intervals on tread*

*Pushup/Pullup Supersets* (2 sets)

*Trunk Pulldowns* (2 sets)

*24" Box Jump* (3 sets)

*Step ups on 24" Box* (3 sets)

*Myofascial Stretches on Foam Roller *(20 minutes)

I did most of these:

Self Myofascial Release Exercises

..the IT band exercise hurt like a mutha.

*5 minutes on tread*


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 30, 2008)

11/30/08

*Fullbody*

* 15 minutes of shooting to warm up

*Smith CG Press*
230 x 4 (5 sets)

*DB Row*
130 x 15
130 x 10

*Walking Lunge*
85 x 35 steps
85 x 30 steps

*Circuit
Towel Pullups | Overhead Squat holding 85lbs | Pushups*
5 | 10 | 15
5 | 10 | 15

*Pullovers*
82.5 x 8
87.5 x 8

*Hanging Leg Raise | Pullup Superset*
10
10

*Lying BW Triceps Press*
15
15

*Myofascial Stretches on Foam Roller* (10 minutes)


----------



## PreMier (Dec 1, 2008)

damnit, i have seen you posting, but never got any journal updates.. well, you started a new one, and here i am 5 pages late


----------



## katt (Dec 2, 2008)

Hey YM... lookin good in here


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 2, 2008)

PreMier said:


> damnit, i have seen you posting, but never got any journal updates.. well, you started a new one, and here i am 5 pages late



Yeah.........where you been?  



			
				katt said:
			
		

> Hey YM... lookin good in here



Good to see you in here


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 2, 2008)

12/2/08

*FULLBODY* (heavy)

* 10 minutes of intervals on the tread

*Xpload Incline Press*
410 x 3
430 x 2
450 x 1
470 x 1
450 x 1 RP 1 RP 1
450 x 1 RP 1

*Weighted Chins*
BW +55 x 5 (5 sets)

*Trapbar Deads*
405 x 5 (3 sets)

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15 (3 sets)


----------



## PreMier (Dec 2, 2008)

i only look at my subscribed threads, dont browse new threads too much, thats why i didnt know you started a new one.. until i went to bump the old one.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 3, 2008)

PreMier said:


> i only look at my subscribed threads, dont browse new threads too much, thats why i didnt know you started a new one.. until i went to bump the old one.



Gotcha.........looks like you've been in the gym and woods!

Nice shot of the elk


----------



## PreMier (Dec 3, 2008)

thanks, howcome you havent been wearing the vest lately?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 4, 2008)

PreMier said:


> thanks, howcome you havent been wearing the vest lately?



The vest will make a comeback in a few weeks.  I'm trying to change my routine a little bit.  I want to play ball once a a week too.  

Baby #2 (a boy)  will be no later than next Tuesday so I'm sure I'll take 2 or 3 days off from the gym next week.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 4, 2008)

12/4/08

*FULLBODY*

* 10 minutes of intervals on tread (up to 12.5 rate)

*CIRCUIT* (3 sets)
a) Squat 225 x 10
b) Pullups 10
c) Pushups 15
* third set was tough.

*Wood chopper*
57.5 x 10 (2 sets)

*T-bar Row*
135 x 10
135 x 8

*Cable Punches *
52.5 x 20
52.5 x 18

*SLDL*
245 x 5 (2 sets)

** not feeling good today so I stopped.


----------



## katt (Dec 4, 2008)

yellowmoomba said:


> The vest will make a comeback in a few weeks.  I'm trying to change my routine a little bit.  I want to play ball once a a week too.
> 
> Baby #2 (a boy)  will be no later than next Tuesday so I'm sure I'll take 2 or 3 days off from the gym next week.



oooo a new baby! How exciting!  What's his name going to be?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 4, 2008)

katt said:


> oooo a new baby! How exciting!  What's his name going to be?



Miller

 We are excited.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 4, 2008)

you are a baby making machine! thats like 5 now..


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 5, 2008)

PreMier said:


> you are a baby making machine! thats like 5 now..





Just two   Now we are done


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 6, 2008)

12/6/08

*FULLBODY*

* 10 minutes of intervals on tread

*Smith CG Press*
240 x 4
240 x 4
240 x 3
240 x 3
240 x 3

*DB Row*
130 x 16
130 x 12

*Clean/Front Squat/Push Press Combo*
145 x 4 (3 sets)

*Barbell Overhead Squat*
95 x 15
95 x 14
* These really work the core and balance

*Walking Lunge*
95 x 26 steps

*Cable Pullovers*
87.5 x 10 (2 sets)

*Hanging Leg Raise | Pullup Superset*
10 (2 sets)

*Lying BW Triceps Press*
20
15

*Myofascial Stretches *
10 minutes


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 9, 2008)

At the hospital - we should have our new baby sometime today.


----------



## katt (Dec 9, 2008)

Awesome!!  Good luck - hope everything goes smoothly!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 11, 2008)

good luck!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks.   We are home (and very tired).   

Miller Joseph arrived weighing a svelte 9 lbs 3 oz / 21 inches long.  

Mom and Miller are doing great.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 12, 2008)

PreMier said:


>



I like the sign.  

I'm bushed today :zzzxz:  I'll probably get to the gym tomorrow or Sunday.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 12, 2008)

PreMier said:


>



I like the sign.  

I'm bushed today   I'll probably get to the gym tomorrow or Sunday.


----------



## Scarface30 (Dec 12, 2008)

congrats YM

hope everything is going good with the new baby!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 13, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> congrats YM
> 
> hope everything is going good with the new baby!



  All is well.

Thx


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 13, 2008)

12/13/08

 * Took 7 days off from the gym

*FULLBODY*

*Weighted Chins*
BW +55 x 6
BW +55 x 6
BW +55 x 6
BW +55 x 5

*Xpload Incline Press*
360 x 6
360 x 5
360 x 4
360 x 4
360 x 4

*Trapbar Deads*
405 x 6 
405 x 5 
405 x 4 
405 x 4
405 x 4

*Feet on 12" box / hands on Bosu ball Pushups*
30
25
20

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15 (2 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 15, 2008)

12/15/08

*UPPER BODY*

*Lower back still sore from TB deads so today is an upper day rather than FB 

* 20 minutes of shooting to warmup

*Push Press*
165 x 6
135 x 10

*Supinated Grip Pullups *
15
15

*CG Press*
135 x 15
135 x 10

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15
15

*Straight Bar Curl*
95 x 8
95 x 7

*Lying BW Press*
25
25

*Side Bends*
45 x 10
45 x 10

*Hands on Bosu Ball / Feet on Medicine Ball Pushups*
16
20

*Myofascial Stretch*
5 minutes


----------



## Scarface30 (Dec 15, 2008)

some great looking workouts YM even after the layoff

some solid weighted chins up there!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 15, 2008)

yellowmoomba said:


> Thanks. We are home (and very tired).
> 
> Miller Joseph arrived weighing a svelte 9 lbs 3 oz / 21 inches long.
> 
> Mom and Miller are doing great.


Congratulations buddy! Sounds like a Michigan wide out to me


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 15, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> some great looking workouts YM even after the layoff
> 
> some solid weighted chins up there!



Thanks.  I was shooting for 23 - 25 reps per exercise.



			
				Jersey said:
			
		

> Congratulations buddy! Sounds like a Michigan wide out to me



I hope so.  He already has four different Michigan outfits   Good to see you around.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2008)

hi JD


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 16, 2008)

YM...sorry I didn't respond sooner, but congrats man!  I am glad everyone is good, and everything went well.  I'm glad you got your son, he's gonna be your little buddy before you know it, I've already got Ryan trained with Rangers hockey, I am sure you will be doing the same with your Wolverines


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 16, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> YM...sorry I didn't respond sooner, but congrats man!  I am glad everyone is good, and everything went well.  I'm glad you got your son, he's gonna be your little buddy before you know it, I've already got Ryan trained with Rangers hockey, I am sure you will be doing the same with your Wolverines



You are right!!   Both he and Brooke will be tailgating with me.

Thanks


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 16, 2008)

12/16/08

*LOWER*

* 10 minutes on tread doing one minute intervals up to 12.5 rate

*Squat*
275 x 4
225 x 10

*SLDL*
275 x 4 
225 x 10

*Walking Lunge*
105 x 20 steps
105 x 20 steps

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15
15

*Seated calf raise*
50 x 15
50 x 15

*Leg Lifts*
40
25

*Super Squats *(on toes)
4 plates x 10
4 plates x 10 

*Superset of
Squat with 45 lb plate over my head / step-ups*
15 / 20
15 / 20


*Myofascial Stretch*
5 minutes


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 18, 2008)

12/6/08

* My legs are sore as a mutha..................

*UPPER*

* 8 minutes of intervals on tread

*Xplode Incline Press*
380 x 4
410 x 3
450 x 1
500 x 0
450 x 1
270 x 13

*Weighted Pullups*
BW +70 x 4 
BW x 10 (wide supinated grip)
BW +45 x 8

*Flys*
70 x 8
70 x 7

*T-bar Rows*
135 x 12
135 x 10

*Hanging Leg Raise (superset with) Trunk Pulldowns*
15 | 97.5 x 15
15 | 97.5 x 15

*Weighted Dips*
BW +45 x 10
BW +45 x 8

*Swiss Ball Crunch holding 20 lbs*
40
40

** I felt kinda drained today.  Tomorrow is my last day of work for the year.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 20, 2008)

12/20/08

*FULLBODY*

*15 minutes on treadmill

** RIs 60 seconds

*Core Twists holding 25 lbs superset Decline Situps superset Hanging Leg Raise*
15 | 15 | 15
15 | 10 | 15

*Trapbar Deads*
425 x 5

*Wide Supinated Grip Pullups*
15

*BW Rows*
25

*Side to Side Pullups*
8

*Elavated Pushups *(hands on Bosu Ball feet on 30 inch platform)
30
30

*DB Snatch*
85 x 3 (each arm)
85 x 3 (each arm)

*Inch Worm on Swiss Ball*
15
15

*Smith CG Press*
185 x 10 (30 sec RI)
185 x  8 (30 sec RI)
185 x  6 (30 sec RI)
185 x  4 (30 sec RI)


----------



## PreMier (Dec 20, 2008)

nice workout.  i did legs yesterday and they are trashed!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 21, 2008)

PreMier said:


> nice workout.  i did legs yesterday and they are trashed!



That's a nice feeling once in a while


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 22, 2008)

12/22/08

*FULLBODY*

*8 minutes on treadmill

** RIs 60 seconds

*Clean/Front Squat/Push Press* 
155 x 3 (3 sets)

*Weighted Chins*
BW +55 x 5 (5 sets)

*Weighted Dips*
BW +55 x 5 (5 sets)

*SLDL *
275 x 3 (3 sets)

*Hanging Leg Raise*
20
18


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 24, 2008)

12/24/08

*Fullbody*

* Garage workout

*Weighted Vest Pushups*

*Weighted Vest Squats*

*DB Press* (4 different angles)

*DB Row* (4 different angles)

*Heavy Bag* (20 minutes)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 27, 2008)

12/27/08

I actually got around 6 hours of sleep last night   That makes a huge difference compared to the 3-4 hours I have been getting.   I wish Miller would sleep a little more


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 27, 2008)

12/27/08

*Fullbody*

* Garage workout again

Pullups, DB Swings, Pushups, Dips, Jump Rope, Heavy Bag, Speed Bag and Mountain Climbers CIRCUIT for about 40 minutes


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 28, 2008)

12/28/08

My damn sump pump stopped working.  I spent the last five hours draining my crawl space and replacing my sump pump.  I had about 8 inches of water under my house.................


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 29, 2008)

12/29/08

*FULLBODY*

* shot (well) for 20 minutes 

** All RIs 60 seconds 

*Squats*
225 x 5 (6 sets)

*T-bar Row*
160 x 8
160 x 7 
160 x 7

*CG Smith Press*
225 x 5 (2 sets)
* front delts sore from the heavy bag work two days ago so I stopped

*Reverse Fly*
35 x 12
35 x 10

*SLDL*
245 x 8
245 x 8 

*Hanging Leg Raise*
20
holding 10 lbs x 10 (2 sets)

*Inch Worm with feet on Swiss Ball*
20
20
20

*Lying BW Triceps Press*
20
20
20


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 31, 2008)

12/31/08

*FULLBODY*

*15 minute of intervals on treadmill

** RIs 60 seconds

*Trap Bar Deads*
425 x 5 (3 sets)

*Weighted Chins*
BW +85 x 3 (4 sets)

*Push Press*
135 x 8
155 x 5 (3 sets)

*Medicine Ball Pushups*
25
25

*Crossover Pushups on Medicine Ball*
25

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15

*Myofascial Stretches*


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 31, 2008)

...plus (forgot)

*Machine Rows*
200 x 8 (2 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 3, 2009)

1/3/09
*
FULLBODY*

*10 minute of intervals on treadmill

** RIs 60 seconds

*CG Smith Press* 
250 x 2 (5 sets)
*
Squats *
235 x 5 (5 sets)

*DB rows* 
130 x 15 (2 sets)

*Flags*
5 (2 sets)

*Superset*
Dips 5 / Pullups 5  (2 sets)

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15
holding 10lb b/w ankles 10 (2 sets)

*Trunk Pulldowns *
97.5 x 20
97.5 x 15


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 3, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> 12/28/08
> 
> My damn sump pump stopped working.  I spent the last five hours draining my crawl space and replacing my sump pump.  I had about 8 inches of water under my house.................



Weird!  Mine went bad on Xmas Eve.  The floating switch broke.  I got away with just replacing the switch.  ~$12


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 4, 2009)

Luke9583 said:


> Weird!  Mine went bad on Xmas Eve.  The floating switch broke.  I got away with just replacing the switch.  ~$12



You are lucky it was an easy fix.   I wish mine would have been....


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2009)

water? isnt it cold there?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 4, 2009)

PreMier said:


> water? isnt it cold there?



It is now but it got up to 60 for a couple days.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 5, 2009)

1/5/09

*FULLBODY*

* 10 minutes of intervals on tread

*Trap Bar Deads*
435 x 5
435 x 3
435 x 3

*Weighted Chins*
BW +90 x 3
BW +90 x 3
BW +90 x 3
BW +90 x 3

*Xpload Incline Press*
360 x 3
360 x 3
360 x 3
360 x 3
360 x 3
360 x 3
* Rear left shoulder is sore so I'm happy just to be doing a pushing exercise today.

*Decline Situp Twist holding 25 lb plate*
20
20 

*Leg Lifts*
30
30
30

*Machine Row*
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5

*Hanging Leg Raise holding 10 lbs between ankles*
15
15

*Super Squat Machine*
12 plates x 10
12 plates x 10


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 7, 2009)

1/7/09

*FULLBODY*

* a maintenance workout today.  My shoulder is still bothering me.  Not a lot of pushing exercises.   I integrated a few more supersets than normal.  

** 10 minutes on tread

*Smith CG Press*
250 x 2
225 x 5
* stopped.

*Squat*
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5

*DB Row*
130 x 17

*Pushups (feet elavated 16" / hands on kettle balls) |Wide Supinated Grip Pullups SUPERSET*
20 | 10
15 | 8

*Hanging Leg Raise holding 12 lbs between ankles | Trunk Pulldowns SUPERSET*
12 | 97.5 x 12
12 | 97.5 x 12

*Corner Barbell Front Squat | Press SUPERSET*
80 X 15
80 X 15

*SLDL*
135 x 15

*Clean | Front Squat SUPERSET*
95 x 10
145 x 5

*Flags*
5


----------



## PreMier (Jan 7, 2009)

nice workout! i think i will up the weights on leg day this week


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 9, 2009)

1/9/09
*
FULLBODY*

30 minutes of shooting and 2 on 2 - shot well / a little rusty but not bad considering I have not played ball in a long time.

EZ workout today - I want to let my left shoulder rest a few more days.  

*** all RIs 60 seconds

*Supinated Grip Pullups (medium grip)*
12

*Xpload Incline Press*
300 x 8

*Supinated Grip Pullups (close grip)*
12

*Xpload Incline Press*
300 x 8

*Supinated Grip Pullups (wide grip)*
12

*Xpload Incline Press*
300 x 8

*Super Squat*
12 plates x 5
14 plates x 5
6 plates x 20


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 9, 2009)

Always intense  You da man


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 10, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Always intense  You da man



Thanks Jersey......Where's your 2009 journal ?


----------



## katt (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey YM   just dropping by to say what's up?


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 10, 2009)

still going strong YM

those are some heavy DB rows a while back, 130x17


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 10, 2009)

katt said:


> Hey YM   just dropping by to say what's up?



Hey Katt - nice to see you around 



			
				scarface30 said:
			
		

> those are some heavy DB rows a while back, 130x17



I think DB rows are my strongest exercise.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 10, 2009)

1/10/09

*CARDIO DAY*

It's rare to see one of these days in here but I plan to run a couple 5Ks with my wife so I was on the treadmill today for 30 minutes at 4.0 on 5.0 incline.

We bought a treadmill for christmas so it's very convenient.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 12, 2009)

1/12/09

*FULLBODY*

* 10 minutes of intervals on tread (up to 12.5 rate)

*Xpload Incline Press*
360 x 4 (6 sets)

*Weighted Chins*
BW +55 x 8 (3 sets)

*Trap Bar Deads*
405 x 3
445 x 1
405 x 5
* not feelin' it today - goal was 445 x 3.  Rather than risk an injury - I'll try it next week.

*Flags*
5 (2 sets)

*BW Triceps Press*
20 (3 sets)

*Machine Row*
245 x 6 (3 sets)

*Overhead Squat*
holding 25lbs x 20
holding 45lbs x 20
holding 45lbs x 15

** left shoulder still sore so no overhead pressing movements


----------



## katt (Jan 12, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> 1/10/09
> 
> *CARDIO DAY*
> 
> ...



You got a treadmill??  I'm so jealous... 

We usually do a run once a year.. our annual 7. somethingorother mile...  and I swear every year, I say I'm going to train for it.... but in the end I don't train enough..


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 13, 2009)

Yep, still kicking a$$ in here. 

Hey YM ... you're still doing your thing. I've decided that since I can't afford a corvette for my 'mid life crisis' I am going to run a marathon.   I've set a goal of 3.5 hours. Most think it's a pretty high goal but I have not setting the bar high. 

What kind of treadmill did you buy? With the cold temps, I have been running at the gym on the treadmill. Some days I have to really get into a mind set because the usually hotties are pushed aside for the New Years resolutionists. hehe


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 13, 2009)

naturaltan said:


> Yep, still kicking a$$ in here.
> 
> Hey YM ... you're still doing your thing. I've decided that since I can't afford a corvette for my 'mid life crisis' I am going to run a marathon.   I've set a goal of 3.5 hours. Most think it's a pretty high goal but I have not setting the bar high.
> 
> What kind of treadmill did you buy? With the cold temps, I have been running at the gym on the treadmill. Some days I have to really get into a mind set because the usually hotties are pushed aside for the New Years resolutionists. hehe




Hey NT.......good to see you lurking.  I bought this one:

NordicTrack Treadmill, A2550 

Good luck training.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 13, 2009)

katt said:


> You got a treadmill??  I'm so jealous...
> 
> We usually do a run once a year.. our annual 7. somethingorother mile...  and I swear every year, I say I'm going to train for it.... but in the end I don't train enough..



Most people don't train enough.  I'm sure I'll only use the tread until the weather breaks........


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 14, 2009)

I can see how DB rows are your best exercise! lol.. mine too probably, but I'm not pulling 130 for 17! haha

nice stuff man, OH squats are tough!

what do you mean by flags? are they the same thing as dragon flags?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 15, 2009)

Scarface30 said:


> I can see how DB rows are your best exercise! lol.. mine too probably, but I'm not pulling 130 for 17! haha
> 
> nice stuff man, OH squats are tough!
> 
> what do you mean by flags? are they the same thing as dragon flags?



Yes - OH squats are great   and "flags" are dragon flags.  How do you like them????  hahaha    My abs were sore for a couple days when I first started to do them.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 15, 2009)

1/15/09

*FULLBODY*

My shoulder is still bothering me. 

** 10 minutes on tread

*Smith CG Press*
205 x 5 (5 sets)

*Squat*
255 x 5  (5 sets)

*DB Row*
130 x 18
130 x 15

*Flags*
5
4

*Knuckle Pushups* (feet elavated 16")
20
20

*Hanging Leg Raise holding 12 lbs between ankles*
12
12

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 20
97.5 x 20

*Corner Barbell Front Squat | Press SUPERSET*
90 X 10
90 X 10

*T-bar Row*
150 x 5 (3 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 17, 2009)

1/17/09

*Fullbody plus ball*

* 8 minutes on tread

*Pullups*
10

*Pushups*
25

*Deadlift*
225 x 10
305 x 3

*Dips*
10

*Pullups*
10

*Dips*
15

* just a quick full body warmup workout

*30 minutes of ball*


----------



## PreMier (Jan 17, 2009)

hows the little one doing?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 17, 2009)

PreMier said:


> hows the little one doing?



He is getting bigger but still not sleeping much at night.  He wakes up around 3AM which means we are all up at 3AM................


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 18, 2009)

1/18/08

*CARDIO Day*

45 minutes on treadmill at 4.0 rate on 5.0 incline (3 miles)

Weight 184


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 19, 2009)

1/19/09

*FULLBODY*

* 5 minutes on tread

*Xpload Incline Press*
360 x 4
360 x 4
360 x 4
370 x 4
370 x 4
370 x 3
180 x 20

*Weighted Chins*
BW +55 x 9
BW +55 x 9
BW +55 x 7

*Trap Bar Deads*
315 x 10 (3 sets)
* low back sore from Saturday  I should have been doing 455 x 3

*Flags*
6
4

*BW Triceps Press*
25 (2 sets)

*Machine Row*
200 x 6 (2 sets)

*Hanging Leg Raise*
20 (2 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 21, 2009)

1/21/09

*FULLBODY*

** 10 minutes on tread

*Smith CG Press*
225 x 5 (5 sets)

*Squat*
265 x 5 (3 sets)
265 x 4 (2 sets)

*DB Row*
130 x 20
130 x 15

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 20
97.5 x 20

*Dips*
10

*Supinated Grip Pullups*
10

*Dips*
15

*Supinated Grip Pullups*
7

*Leg lifts*
30


----------



## katt (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi YM -  Looking strong in here as usual


----------



## PreMier (Jan 21, 2009)

you take any supplements?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 22, 2009)

katt said:


> Hi YM -  Looking strong in here as usual



Thanks....I'm trying to keep my strength but lean out a bit.  My abs are coming back.  The top four are good; it's the bottom two that are tough.   Since I'm doing more cardio and watching what I eat - it's only a matter of time before I'm in "summer shape"  



			
				Premier said:
			
		

> you take any supplements?



2 Multi-vitamins a day;  Fish oil supps when I rememeber (just started these a couple days ago); 3 BCAAs caps after my workout.  So - I don't really supplement that much.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 22, 2009)

you get fish burps?


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 22, 2009)

PreMier said:


> you get fish burps?



 I hate those. they feel/taste bad.

looking good in here though YM, some solid squattage

how is the little one doing?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 23, 2009)

PreMier said:


> you get fish burps?



Not too often (thank god).   They are nasty when they happen.



			
				Scarface30 said:
			
		

> how is the little one doing?



Miller is doing well.  Eating, Sleeping and Pooping.   What a life!!

haha

Now if WE could just get some SLLEEEEEEEEEEEP!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 24, 2009)

1/23/09

*CARDIO*

25 minutes on tread at 4.0 on 6.0 incline.


----------



## Double D (Jan 24, 2009)

Looking good buddy. Still strong I see.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 24, 2009)

Malley said:


> Looking good buddy. Still strong I see.



Thanks   What's going on with you?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 24, 2009)

1/24/09

1 hour of 5 on 5 basketball 

* I'm going to play ball every Saturday morning.  My shot was on for the first two games but I started to get a little tired by the third game.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 25, 2009)

1/25/09

1 hour hike through the woods with Samson


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 27, 2009)

1/27/09

*FULLBODY*

* 10 minutes of intervals on tread (up to 12.0 rate)

** All RIs 60 secs except 90 secs on TB Deads

*Xpload Incline Press*
380 x 3 (8 sets)

*Weighted Chins*
BW +55 x 10
BW +55 x 8
BW +55 x 6

*Trap Bar Deads*
405 x 2
455 x 1
405 x 3
315 x 10

*Flags*
6
4

*BW Triceps Press*
27
25

*Machine Row*
245 x 7
245 x 5

*Hanging Leg Raise*
20 (2 sets)


----------



## PreMier (Jan 27, 2009)

do you do the bw tricep press  by lowering yourself down face first, hold onto a barbell, then pressing yourself back up?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 28, 2009)

PreMier said:


> do you do the bw tricep press  by lowering yourself down face first, hold onto a barbell, then pressing yourself back up?



Yes - the further you move your feet away from the barbell the hard they get.   Do you do that exercise as well ?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2009)

i have done them before, but its not in my current routine.  i just wanted to make sure what they were


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 30, 2009)

1/30/09

*FULLBODY*

** 10 minutes on tread

*Smith CG Press*
225 x 5 (5 sets)

*Smith WG Press*
225 x 5 (2 sets)

*Squat*
225 x 5
* stopped.  Left knee pain

*T-Bar Row*
4 plates x 5 (2 sets)
3 plates x 12

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 20
97.5 x 20

*Dips*
12

*Supinated Grip Pullups*
12

*Dips*
12

*Supinated Grip Pullups*
12

*SLDL*
235 x 5 (3 sets)

*Push Press*
95 x 5 (3 sets) 
* first time doing OH movement in a couple weeks.  Left Shoulder pain

**** Due to knee and shoulder pain it's about time to take a break from lifting for 4-5 days.   After ball tomorrow I plan on taking a break until late next week.     It's also time to switch up the program.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 30, 2009)

you should have taken a break a while ago.  i mean if your kid is keeping you up all the time and not your not getting any rest lol


----------



## PreMier (Jan 30, 2009)

p.s. i like his haircut


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 31, 2009)

PreMier said:


> p.s. i like his haircut



   He looks like you.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 31, 2009)

1/31/09

1 hour of hoops


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 4, 2009)

2/4/09

*FULLBODY*

* took four days off from weights.  Shooting for two workouts plus 1 day of hoops this week.    Still no OH movements.  Left knee still has a little pain.

* 8 minutes of intervals on tread 

** All RIs 60 secs 

*Xpload Incline Press*
370 x 4 (6 sets)

*Weighted Chins*
BW +70 x 5
BW +75 x 4
BW +100 x 3
BW +105 x 2 | dropset | BW x 13

*Super Squats*
6 plates x 10 (4 sets)

*Flags*
5
5

*Hammer Shrugs*
270 x 10 (3 sets)

*BW Triceps Press*
30
25

*Machine Row*
200 x 9
200 x 8

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 20


----------



## PreMier (Feb 4, 2009)

4 days is not a week.. lol  keep resting damnit!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 5, 2009)

PreMier said:


> 4 days is not a week.. lol  keep resting damnit!



haha.......4 days is longer than the 2 days that I normally take.   Baby Steps....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 6, 2009)

2/6/09

*FULLBODY*

** 10 minutes on tread

*Smith CG Press*
225 x 6

*Side to Side Pullups*
10

*Smith CG Press*
225 x 6

*Side to Side Pullups*
9

*Smith CG Press*
225 x 6

*Side to Side Pullups*
7

*Squat*
225 x 8 (3 sets)

*Planks *
60 seconds (2 sets)

*Dips*
20
15

*BW Row*
25
18

*SLDL*
255 x 5

*Leg lifts*
15

* Didn't want to go all out but still got a good lift in.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 6, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> haha.......4 days is longer than the 2 days that I normally take.   Baby Steps....



im just pissed because i havent been in 2 weeks 

nice workout


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 7, 2009)

PreMier said:


> im just pissed because i havent been in 2 weeks
> 
> nice workout



WELL.......get to it.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 7, 2009)

2/7/09

*SATURDAY*
1 hour of hoops

Good games today.  We ran 5 or 6 games.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 9, 2009)

2/9/09

*FULLBODY*

* 10 minutes of intervals on tread 

** All RIs 60 secs 

*Xpload Incline Press*
375 x 4 (5 sets)

*Weighted Chins*
BW +70 x 5 (4 sets)

*
Trapbar Deads*
315 x 12 (3 sets)

*Flags*
7
5

*Medicine Ball Pushups*
25
18

*Machine Row*
200 x 8 (2 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 9, 2009)

..... Forgot 

*Push Press*
95 x 5
105 x 5 
115 x 5

* just a little pain on the last rep


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 11, 2009)

2/9/09

*FULLBODY* (light day)

* 10 minutes on incline tread 

** All RIs 60 secs 

*Clean/Front Squat/Push Press COMBO*
95 x 5
115 x 5
125 x 5

*Supinated Grip Pullups*
10
10

*DB Lunge*
50 x 10
50 x 10

*Incline DB Press*
50 x 15

*Toe Squats*
4 plates x 15
4 plates x 15

*Weighted Decline Situps*
holding 25lb x 10 (2 sets)

*Trunk Pulldowns*
102.5 x 15 (2 sets)

** Just wanted to get a little sweat going today and do some high rep stuff.  My shoulder felt pretty good.  It's about 75% better.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 11, 2009)

thats good to hear.  injuries suck


----------



## katt (Feb 12, 2009)

the clean/front squat/push press... so you start with the BB on the rack or on the floor?

That movement sounds pretty brutal.. I may have to try that one.. kinda a whole body thing?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 12, 2009)

katt said:


> the clean/front squat/push press... so you start with the BB on the rack or on the floor?
> 
> That movement sounds pretty brutal.. I may have to try that one.. kinda a whole body thing?



  It is a FB thing - start from the floor


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 12, 2009)

PreMier said:


> thats good to hear.  injuries suck



No doubt PM....Fortunately since I stopped playing football - the number of  injuries are a LOT less   (knock on wood)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 13, 2009)

2/13/09

*Fullbody*

* shot around for 20 minutes

*Smith Bench Press*
245 x 3 (3 sets)
225 x 7
225 x 5

*Squat*
225 x 5
* Legs still sore so I stopped.   I think I'm only going to do legs twice a week

*T-bar Row*
160 x 10
160 x 8

*Dips*
19
17

*Wide Grip Pullups*
10
10

*SLDL*
275 x 5
275 x 4

*Leg lifts*
35

*** Not really into it today.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 14, 2009)

2/14/09

45 minutes of hoops


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 16, 2009)

2/16/09

*FULLBODY*

* 10 minutes of intervals on tread up to 12.5 rate

** All RIs 60 secs 

*Weighted Chins*
BW +90 x 3
BW +115 x 1
BW +130 x 1
BW +135 x 0 * 1 inch away - I'll get it next week 
BW +90 x 3
BW +90 x 3

*Xpload Incline Press*
380 x 4 (6 sets)

*Trapbar Deads*
405 x 5
405 x 4
405 x 5

*Push Press*
135 x 4
135 x 5
* Still a little pain but increasing the weight by 10  lbs per week.  Before the injury I was doing 165 x 5

** Quick workout today since I got stuck at work an extra 1/2 hour.  No core/ab work today.  I was happy with BW +130 for Chins, previous PR was BW +125 (last year).   I'm heading to Toronto so I won't be back in the gym until Friday.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2009)

whats in canada?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 17, 2009)

PreMier said:


> whats in canada?



We have an office in Toronto.  I'm heading up for a meeting.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 21, 2009)

2/21/09

Planned on playing ball today but only got one game in.   I decided to get a FB high rep workout in today since I missed Friday's workout due to work travel.

*Supinated Grip Pullups*
15

*Dips *
20

*Squat *
225 x 8 (left knee still sore)

*Supinated Close Grip Pullups*
12

*SLDL*
225 x 10

*Leg Lifts*
20

*Pushups with hands on deflated balls*
25 (2 sets)

*Hanging Leg Raise*
20

*BW Rows*
20

*Wide Grip Pullups*
12

*Push Press*
135 x 8

* Planned on going back down to play but most of the people left.  Not really a "real workout" in today but better than nothing.

Back at it on Monday.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 23, 2009)

2/23/09

*FULLBODY*

- Weight 183 

* 10 minutes of intervals on tread 

** Most RIs 60 secs 

*Weighted Chins*
BW +135 x 1 | dropset | BW x 15  .. Finally got 3 plates 
BW +90 x 3 | dropset | BW x 8

*Xpload Incline Press*
360 x 6
360 x 5
360 x 4
350 x 4

*Trapbar Deads*
405 x 6
405 x 5
405 x 4

*Push press*
135 x 5  * shoulder not ready to go any heavier

*BW Triceps Press*
25 
25

*Machine Row*
245 x 8 
245 x 8

*Swiss Ball Rollouts*
20
20

*Hanging Leg Raise*
20
15

*Leg Press*
4 plates x 25
6 plates x 20
8 plates x 15


*** Pretty pschyed about getting 3 plates on my Weighted Chins.    

***** I'm going to start doing a little more endurance training.  I have a 5K coming up with my wife in 5 weeks.     I told her I would run a few races with her for support in order for her to drop the post pregnacy pounds.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 24, 2009)

ho-lee-crap, amigo! Looks like you're still going balls to the wall in here!


----------



## katt (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey - nice chins there!  

Exactly how long is a 5K race anyway?  My daughter is coming up for a 7.2 miler that we have here the first weekend of May to run it with me... I guess I should start training eh??


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 24, 2009)

katt said:


> Hey - nice chins there!
> 
> Exactly how long is a 5K race anyway? My daughter is coming up for a 7.2 miler that we have here the first weekend of May to run it with me... I guess I should start training eh??


lemme see...its like: 2.2k per mile...so nearly 3 miles.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 25, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> ho-lee-crap, amigo! Looks like you're still going balls to the wall in here!



Peaks and valleys but staying consistant    How's life on the beach?



			
				katt said:
			
		

> Hey - nice chins there!
> 
> Exactly how long is a 5K race anyway? My daughter is coming up for a 7.2 miler that we have here the first weekend of May to run it with me... I guess I should start training eh??



Thanks katt.

As B said...it's about 3 miles.   It should not be too bad since we will not be running too fast.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 25, 2009)

2/25/09

*FULLBODY *(High Reps)

*10 minutes on tread (up to 12.0 rate)

*Wide Grip Pullups*
10

*Pushups on kettleballs*
20

*Supinated Grip Pullups*
10

*Pushups on kettleballs*
20

*Seated Bench Press*
175 x 10
175 x 6

*Machine Row*
200 x 9
200 x 8

*Cable Punchs*
47.5 x 10
52.5 x 10

*Flags*
5

*Leg Lifts*
30

*Squats holding 45 lb plate overhead*
15
15

* Dual DB Swings*
35 x 15
35 x 15

*** 5 minutes of stretching*

*** Nice light day today focusing on high reps


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 25, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Peaks and valleys but staying consistant  How's life on the beach?


so far, so good.
I'm closer to the mountains. I understand it will be dusty this summer.. 
I just made my 1st order w/ my friend who owns a max muscle in Denver. He'll be sending me creatine/protein, etc on a monthly basis.
So...as son as my clothes get here....gonna get real aqquainted w/ the gym!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 27, 2009)

2/27/09

*FULLBODY* (High Reps)

* shot around for 15 minutes to warmup

*Wide Supinated Grip Pullups*
15

*Close Supinated Grip Pullups*
10

*Clean and Press*
135 x 5 (3 sets)

*Bench Step-ups*
40 lb dumbells x 10 (2 sets)

*Face Pulls*
47.5 x 15

*BW Face Pulls*
20

*Upside down Kettle Ball Pushups*
15 (2 sets)

*Reverse Fly*
40 x 12
40 x 10

*Leg Press*
220 x 15
300 x 15
400 x 6

*Flys*
40 x 12

*Cable Curls*
67.5 x 10

*BW Triceps Press*
25 (2 sets)

** Did a bunch of different exercises today.


----------



## katt (Feb 27, 2009)

Upside down Kettle ball pushups????   huh??


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 27, 2009)

katt said:


> Upside down Kettle ball pushups????   huh??



You place kettle balls with the handles on the floor, put your hands on the bulb part (so you have to balance on the KBs) - then do a pushup.   They are challenging.


----------



## katt (Feb 27, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> You place kettle balls with the handles on the floor, put your hands on the bulb part (so you have to balance on the KBs) - then do a pushup.   They are challenging.



I just noticed that in one of the trainers offices at our gym that they have a set of kettle balls... they are black iron with one loop at the top to hold on it... you balance on that??  You must be insane!!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 27, 2009)

katt said:


> I just noticed that in one of the trainers offices at our gym that they have a set of kettle balls... they are black iron with one loop at the top to hold on it... you balance on that??  You must be insane!!!!



  a little


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 27, 2009)

they seem to be making a come back?
That movie that came out last year, never back down, I think the name was...they were using them there. Also just saw an ad here posted if you wanted to order some.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 28, 2009)

katt said:


> I just noticed that in one of the trainers offices at our gym that they have a set of kettle balls... they are black iron with one loop at the top to hold on it... you balance on that??  You must be insane!!!!



Try 'em .... let me know how it goes.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 2, 2009)

3/2/09

*FULLBODY*

* 10 minutes of intervals on tread (up to 12.5 rate)

** All RIs 60 secs 

*Xpload Incline Press*
400 x 3 (3 sets)
450 x 1 (3 sets)

*Weighted Chins*
BW +55 x 9
BW +55 x 8
BW +55 x 7

*Trapbar Deads*
405 x 4
405 x 7

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15 (2 sets)

*Clean/Front Squat/Press COMBO*
135 x 5 (3 sets)

*BW Face Pulls*
15
15

*Chest Press Machine*
190 x 8
190 x 7
190 x 6

*Ghetto Rows*
115 x 12 (2 sets)

*Lying BW Triceps Press*
25
15

** Stretch*


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 5, 2009)

3/5/09

*Fullbody*

* 10 minutes of intervals on tread - up to 12.0 rate

** Wanted to try something different today.  Goal was 25 total reps per exercise.  Target 3-5 sets to accomplish 25 total reps.  Workout time was similar to standard workouts (60 minutes of weights plus 10 minutes to warmup)

*Smith Bench Press*
225 x 25 reps (5 sets)

*Squat*
225 x 28 reps (3 sets)

*T-bar Row*
160 x 25 reps (4 sets)

*Dips*
35 (3 sets)

*SLDL*
225 x 25 (3 sets)

*Leg lifts*
15 (1 set)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 7, 2009)

3/7/09

1 hour of hoops


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 9, 2009)

3/9/09

*FULLBODY**

* 10 minutes of intervals on tread (up to 12.5 rate)*

** All RIs 60 secs 

*Xpload Incline Press*
410 x 3
410 x 3
410 x 2
460 x 1 (3 sets) 

*Weighted Chins*
BW +55 x 8
BW +55 x 8
BW +55 x 7

*Trapbar Deads*
405 x 8
405 x 5

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15 (2 sets)

*Clean/Front Squat/Press COMBO*
135 x 6
135 x 5

*BW Face Pulls*
18
16

*Chest Press Machine*
190 x 9
190 x 8

*Lying BW Triceps Press*
26
20

** skipped the rows today


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 11, 2009)

3/11/09

*Boxing workout*

30 minutes of heavy bag, Pullups, Pushups, DB Press, Side Raises and Jump Ropes


----------



## katt (Mar 12, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Try 'em .... let me know how it goes.



I'm scared.... I'm not a real... uh... coordinated person sometimes.. 

I'd probably fall off on the first one


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 12, 2009)

3/12/09

*Fullbody*

* 8 minutes on tread

*Push Press*
135 x 8
155 x 3 (4 sets)

*Squat *
225 x 5 
245 x 5
275 x 3

*Machine Row*
245 x 10 (2 sets)

*SLDL*
225 x 5
300 x 3 (2 sets)

*Dips*
15 (2 sets)

*Plyo Crossover Pushups*
15 (2 sets)

*Swissball Rollouts*
10 (2 sets)

*Mixed Grip Pullups*
10 (2 sets)

*Trunk Pulldowns*
102.5 x 15 (2 sets)

*Overhead Squat*
45 x 15 (2 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 14, 2009)

3/14/09

*Fullbody*

* 5 minutes on tread

** RIs 60 seconds

*Super Squats*
10 plates x 5
12 plates x 5
14 plates x 5
16 plates x 5
10 plates x 10

*T-bar Rows*
170 x 6
170 x 6
170 x 5

*DB Press*
80 x 12
80 x 8
80 x 7

*Single DB Snatch*
75 x 3
75 x 3
90 x 3

*Upside down Kettleball pushups | Wide Grip Pullups  Superset*
15 | 10
15 | 8

*Ab rollouts*
12
12
12


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 16, 2009)

3/16/09

*FULLBODY*

* Pressed for time today since I worked later than normal - 6 minutes of intervals on tread  (level 7,9,11)

** All RIs 60 secs 

*Xpload Incline Press*
360 x 3
430 x 1
470 x 1 * felt kinda heavy today.
360 x 4
360 x 3
360 x 3

*Weighted Chins*
BW +65 x 8
BW +65 x 7
BW +65 x 5

*Trapbar Deads*
405 x 7 * goal was 9
405 x 6

*Hanging Leg Raise*
20

*Clean/Front Squat/Press COMBO*
115 x 3
145 x 3
155 x 3

*Chest Press Machine | Machine Rows SUPERSET*
190 x 10 | 245 x 10
190 x 8 |  245 x 8

** Overall, a nice quick workout (40 minutes)*


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2009)

how are you feeling?   whats your weight at now?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 17, 2009)

dang high-speed!
I'd love to see the blur which is you in the gym...do u see people's jaws dropped by what you do in the short time you do it?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 17, 2009)

PreMier said:


> how are you feeling?   whats your weight at now?



I feel pretty good - Not as strong as I normally feel but still OK.   I weigh 183 which is where I want to be.   I could stand to lose an inch on my waist but I'm not going to sweat it because I would have to drastically change my diet and with summer coming up that is not realistic nor a priority.   I should be putting my boat in the water in two - three weeks  

I'm heading to Mesa, AZ next on Sunday for a IT security class so my workouts with be modified.  I'm still getting at least two days of weights and one - two days of treadmill, basketball or boxing type workouts.  I have a "heavy day" and a "rep day" so I am not getting bored or burnt out.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 17, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> dang high-speed!
> I'd love to see the blur which is you in the gym...do u see people's jaws dropped by what you do in the short time you do it?



Hey B...........How's life on the beach?  

I don't really notice too many people.  However I still chuckle at the knuckleheads curling with their body and throwing down massive weights on the triceps machines (using their traps and back).   I do my own thing.   Having short RIs keeps the workouts quick and somewhat "cardio" oriented.


----------



## katt (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey YM...  do you get to have any type of fun while you're in Mesa, or is it all work and no play?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 17, 2009)

i think p-funk lives there? pm him, im sure he would workout with ya


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 17, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Hey B...........How's life on the beach?
> 
> I don't really notice too many people. However I still chuckle at the knuckleheads curling with their body and throwing down massive weights on the triceps machines (using their traps and back). I do my own thing. Having short RIs keeps the workouts quick and somewhat "cardio" oriented.


That's one of my favorite RI entertainment!  are YOU doing???? 
Now.,..if its a cute girl...ya just wanna go over and offer a tad bit of advice/spot...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 18, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> That's one of my favorite RI entertainment!  are YOU doing????
> Now.,..if its a cute girl...ya just wanna go over and offer a tad bit of advice/spot...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 18, 2009)

3/18/09

*Fullbody*

* 10 minutes of intervals on tread (up to 12.5 rate)

** Switched things up a bit today.  I started with SUPERSETS.  Today was my HIGH REP day.  Still kept RIs at 60 secs.  By the third set I was pretty bushed.

*Pullups | Pushups*
10 | 25

*Wide Supinated Grip Pullups | Pushups*
10 | 25

*Close Supinated Gip Pullups | Pushups*
10 | 18

*Super Squat*
4 plates x 10
8 plates x 10
10 plates x 10
10 plates x 10

*Smith Bench *
185 x 14
185 x 10
185 x 8

*Machine Pullovers*
82.5 x 8
82.5 x 6

*SLDL*
225 x 10
225 x 10

*Standing DB Press*
40 x 10
40 x 10 
40 x 10

*Leg lifts*
40 
30


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 19, 2009)

still moving some good weight in here YM some excellent chins!

how was Mesa?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 20, 2009)

Scarface30 said:


> still moving some good weight in here YM some excellent chins!
> 
> how was Mesa?



Thanks............I'm heading to Mesa in two days.   P-Funk gave me some good ideas.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 20, 2009)

3/20/09

*UPPER*

* 5 minutes on tread to warmup

*Med/high REP DAY*

** RIs 60 seconds

*DB Press*
85 x 10
85 x 8
85 x 6

*Wide Grip Pullups*
10
10

*Push Press*
135 x 5 (3 sets)

*T-bar Row*
160 x 7
160 x 6

*Machine Row*
255 x 7

*One Armed Machine Row (2 dropsets per arm)*
120 x 12 | 10

*BW Triceps Press | Curls SUPERSET*
20 |45 x 20 (2 sets)

*Hanging Leg Raise*
20
20

*Swiss Ball Rollouts*
15
15

*Chins*
10
10

*Front Raise | Side Raise SUPERSET*
10 x 20 | 10 x 20


** I jammed my right pinky finger playing ball 13 days ago.   It hasn't gotten better so went to the doctor yesterday.  It appears I have complete tear of my tendon that extends my last knuckle.....BUMMER.   Right now I have picky that looks like a hook.     Looks like I'll have another surgery in April.  I see the Hand Ortho surgeon on 4/2/09.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 20, 2009)

whatcha gonna do in Mesa? that's where an old high school buddy of mine lives...so if I do go to Az when I get home from this desert...that's where I'll end up. There's supposed to be some massive water park to be built in Mesa...gotta see if I can work  there...


----------



## PreMier (Mar 20, 2009)

dude, bball and flag football are kicking your ass.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 21, 2009)

PreMier said:


> dude, bball and flag football are kicking your ass.



I'm done with football....Basketball hasn't been too bad.  Hopefully this is a minor set back.....


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 21, 2009)

i cant believe you keep getting hurt, man is this what I have to look forward to as I reach your age??  Oh wait a minute, I'm almost there


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 21, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> i cant believe you keep getting hurt, man is this what I have to look forward to as I reach your age??  Oh wait a minute, I'm almost there



.........When you play sports.....you get hurt.  I'm used to it.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 21, 2009)

3/21/09

*Ran a 5K this morning.*

It was a charity event for a childrens hospital.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 28, 2009)

3/23 and 3/25/09 -

*UPPER BODY workouts* at the hotel.........

Pullups
Pushups
Rows
DB Press
Shoulder press
front raise
side raise
curl
bw triceps press

...........Just got home this morning at 6am.   Will hit the gym tomorrow for some lower body stuff.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 29, 2009)

3/29/08

*FULLBODY (HEAVY)*

 *10 minutes on tread

** All RIs 60 seconds

*Xpload Incline Press*
320 x 10

*Weighted Chins*
BW +45 x 8

*Xpload Incline Press*
320 x 8

*Weighted Chins*
BW +60 x 5

*Xpload Incline Press*
320 x 8

*Weighted Chins*
BW +75 x 4

*Xpload Incline Press*
320 x 8

*Weighted Chins*
BW +90 x 3

*Xpload Incline Press*
410 x 2

*Trapbar Deads*
405 x 5 (3 sets)

*Super Squat*
8 plates x 6 (2 sets)

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15 (2 sets)

*Chest Press Machine | Machine Rows SUPERSET*
205 x 7 | 255 x 10
205 x 6 | 255 x 8


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 29, 2009)

hey amigo! You never did say what you were doing in Mesa. I'm thinking of movng there when I get back from this place. An old high school buddy lives there.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 29, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> hey amigo! You never did say what you were doing in Mesa. I'm thinking of movng there when I get back from this place. An old high school buddy lives there.



I was out there for an IT security class.  It seems like a nice place to live....except for the 100+ degree days...

I see you are hitting the weights.....  Keep it up.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 29, 2009)

I gotta keep your physical abilities sort in sight, my friend...
Really? What class? A certification class?
i have to take my Security +, its DoD mandated, but that's fine...I'm gonna get my CCNA and CISSP certs so the Sec+ will be a good 1st stepping stone.
Well, 100 is ok...it the 120 that's gonna suck. But, as my friend reminds me: its awesome 9 months of the year, miserable for 3...so 9 months of convertable/sport biking weather...that's a good trade-off.
If things work out here $$-wise...with the soft market there...get a nice house for reasonable with a pool...


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 30, 2009)

kicking butt in here like normal YM

back to those superset-type things you were doing before? I should start doing those again sometime, I really enjoyed them.

do you play basketball often? I just played for the first time on Sunday since last summer I think. wasn't too bad, still got that J lol


----------



## katt (Mar 31, 2009)

doesn't look like your injury is affecting your workouts much.. nice job!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 31, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> I gotta keep your physical abilities sort in sight, my friend...
> Really? What class? A certification class?
> i have to take my Security +, its DoD mandated, but that's fine...I'm gonna get my CCNA and CISSP certs so the Sec+ will be a good 1st stepping stone.
> Well, 100 is ok...it the 120 that's gonna suck. But, as my friend reminds me: its awesome 9 months of the year, miserable for 3...so 9 months of convertable/sport biking weather...that's a good trade-off.
> If things work out here $$-wise...with the soft market there...get a nice house for reasonable with a pool...



The class was run by SANS.  It was called IT Network Penetration Testing and Ethical Hacking.  Basically it taught us how people can break into your home/business.   It's actually pretty easy........

I got my CISSP last year.  I don't think it was as hard as people make it out to be - but I have the piece of paper now    I wish I could spend more time testing things out.

Yeah.......120 is HOT!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 31, 2009)

Scarface30 said:


> kicking butt in here like normal YM
> 
> back to those superset-type things you were doing before? I should start doing those again sometime, I really enjoyed them.
> 
> do you play basketball often? I just played for the first time on Sunday since last summer I think. wasn't too bad, still got that J lol



I was playing every Saturday until I jacked up my finger.  I see the hand surgeon on Thursday.  X-rays indicated there are no broken bones so I assume it will be a pretty simple tendon repair then back to hoops in 6-8 weeks.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 31, 2009)

katt said:


> doesn't look like your injury is affecting your workouts much.. nice job!



Thanks.....my workouts aren't suffering but my typing skills have diminished....haha   You use your pinky quite a bit.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 31, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> The class was run by SANS. It was called IT Network Penetration Testing and Ethical Hacking. Basically it taught us how people can break into your home/business. It's actually pretty easy........
> 
> I got my CISSP last year. I don't think it was as hard as people make it out to be - but I have the piece of paper now  I wish I could spend more time testing things out.
> 
> Yeah.......120 is HOT!!


sweet!
I know about the security! most people have no clue how to lock up their small business or home security...
I'm starting back int omy certs here. i'm starting with:
Server+, then Security+ (DoD mandated) then CCNA and then the CISSP.
MAYBE go back n get my MCSE after that. 
A buddy of mine is sending me materisal sot study for a position with him when I get home, so gonna add THAT to my reading list...will deal with Unix...blech..never liked it...but at least now I guess Unix has a GUI to work with? I HATE THE VI EDITOR! 
I'm finding out that other companies here are paying up to about 50k/year more than what I'm making to do nearly the same thing...so after a couple more months and another cert or two...am gonna apply to them.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 31, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Thanks.....my workouts aren't suffering but my typing skills have diminished....haha You use your pinky quite a bit.


remember: the secret lies within the pinky:
"*Po*: Nope. I figured it out. Skadoosh!"
- Kung Fu Panda


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 31, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> sweet!
> I know about the security! most people have no clue how to lock up their small business or home security...
> I'm starting back int omy certs here. i'm starting with:
> Server+, then Security+ (DoD mandated) then CCNA and then the CISSP.
> ...



VI is the bomb..........You have to learn LINUX!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 31, 2009)

3/31/09

*Fullbody*

* 8 minutes of intervals on treadmill up to 12.5 rate

** Higher reps today

*Push Press*
135 x 6
135 x 6
135 x 8
135 x 8

*SLDL*
245 x 5
245 x 5
* low back a little sore from Monday

*T-bar Row*
135 x 10 (3 sets)

*Dips*
20
15
12

*Hanging Leg Raise*
+8lbs x 15
+15lbs x 12

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 20 (2 sets)

*DB Curls*
45 x 10 (2 sets)
* arm feels pretty good.  I haven't been able to do curls for about 18 months.

*Lying BW Triceps Press*
25 (2 sets)

*Leg Press Machine*
200 x 20 (3 sets)

*Supinated Close Grip Pullups*
10

*Supinated Wide Grip Pullups*
10


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 31, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> VI is the bomb..........You have to learn LINUX!!


gonna have to...especially with that stuff my buddy wants me to learn.

Good lookin' workout!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 2, 2009)

4/2/09

*UPPER Body*

* Pressed for time today - done in 30 minutes.

**  4 minute warmup on tread

*** All RIs 60 seconds

*Smith Bench*
185 x 15

*Wide Grirp Pullups*
15

*Smith Bench*
185 x 15

*Wide Grirp Pullups*
15

*Smith Bench*
185 x 15

*Wide Grirp Pullups*
15

*Push Press*
95 x 15

*Hammer Shrugs*
270 x 10

*Push Press*
95 x 15

*Hammer Shrugs*
180 x 15

*Push Press*
95 x 15

*Hammer Shrugs*
180 x 15

*Machine Row*
200 x 8

*Medicine Ball Pushup*
20

*Machine Row*
200 x 8

*Medicine Ball Pushup*
20


##  Saw the doc today.  I will have a pin put in my finger next Tuesday.  It will keep my finger straight for 6 weeks then I'll have the pin removed.  It's an out patient surgery.  No basketball for a while.


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 2, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> ## Saw the doc today. I will have a pin put in my finger next Tuesday. It will keep my finger straight for 6 weeks then I'll have the pin removed. It's an out patient surgery. No basketball for a while.


 
are you still going to be able to work out like you do at least?  Can you improvise with the finger straight?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 2, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> are you still going to be able to work out like you do at least?  Can you improvise with the finger straight?



I'm sure I'll figure something out.  My grip may be a little off but it should not be that big of a deal.  I'm more concerned about getting it wet since boating season is almost here   Also - my typing will definitely slow down


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 4, 2009)

4/4/09

*LOWER *

* 10 minutes of intervals (8/10/12/10 rates) on tread

*Squat *
225 x 10
275 x 3
225 x 8
* No knee pains  

*SLDL*
225 x 8
225 x 8 
* no grip due to brace on pinky

*Seated Calf Raises*
45 x 15 (3 sets)

*Overhead Squats holding 45lb plate*
15
15

*Core:*

*Swiss Ball Rollouts*
15
15

*Leg Lifts*
35
30

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 15
97.5 x 12
* no grip again.......

*Decline Situps *
+8 lbs x 10
12


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 8, 2009)

4/7/09

Surgery:

Had a pin implanted in right pinky yesterday.  Should get it taken out in 6 weeks.  Debating whether or not to hit the gym tonight.  My finger is throbbing pretty good.     Looks like I'll be using a lot of machines for a while.    

Description

Mallet Finger Injuries - Orthogate - Improving orthopedic care, education and research with Internet technologies


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 8, 2009)

4/08/09

*UPPER*

* 5 minutes on tread

** RIs 60 seconds

*Xplode Incline Press*
330 x 8
330 x 6 (2 sets)
330 x 5 (2 sets)
380 x 3
430 x 2
270 x 12

*Supinated Grip Pullups*
10 (4 sets)
* it was tough to hold on to the bar without using my pinky

*Push Press*
135 x 5 (3 sets)

*Machine Row*
200 x 7 (2 sets)
* same problem as pullups

*Smith CG Press*
225 x 5
185 x 10
185 x 9 (2 sets)

*EZ Bar Curls*
85 x 12 (3 sets)

Not a bad workout considering I had surgery less than 24 hours ago.  Tomorrow I'll do a LOWER and CORE workout.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 9, 2009)

wow/...u can do that right after surgury? You sir, are an animal!

How do u like those over head squats?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 9, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> wow/...u can do that right after surgery? You sir, are an animal!
> 
> How do u like those over head squats?



OH squats are great   I can definitely feel them in my core.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 9, 2009)

I'll have to give them a whirl


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 11, 2009)

4/11/09

*FULLBODY*

* 10 minutes on tread

*Squat *
225 x 5 (4 sets)

*Supinated Close Grip Pullups*
12 (3 sets)

*Decline Situps *
20 (3 sets)

*SLDL*
135 x 15 (3 sets)

*Lying BW Triceps Press*
20 (3 sets)

*One Armed Machine Row*
120 x 12 (2 sets)

*Chest Press Machine*
195 x 8 (3 sets)

*Leg Press Machine*
300 x 10
360 x 10
380 x 7


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey bud!
Happy Easter to you and your family!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 13, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Hey bud!
> Happy Easter to you and your family!



Thanks B.  You too.  Did you get a chocolate bunny?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 13, 2009)

4/13/09

*FULLBODY*

* 10 minutes of intervals on treadmill  (7/9/11/12.5 rates)

*Chins*
12
10
9
* these were tough with a bad finger

*Super Squats*
10 plates x 10 (3 sets)

*Xpload Incline Press (level 1)*
340 x 8
340 x 5 (3 sets)

*Xpload Incline Press (level 2)*
340 x 4 

*Xpload Incline Press (level 3)*
270 x 8
* more stress on the shoulders as the levels go up

*Lying leg lifts*
35
35
20

*Reverse Fly*
35 x 12
35 x 10
35 x 9

*Dips*
20
15

*Decline Situps*
20
15

*Row machine*
180 x 7
150 x 12

*Planks*
60 seconds (2 sets)

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 13, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Thanks B. You too. Did you get a chocolate bunny?


no......I may get a few AFTER THE FACT...do people not understand the nature of a bodybuilder? I can only eat a chocolate bunny ON easter for the cals to not count! Its some sort of tempural flux in the universe..and they MISSED it. 
BUT! I did get some girl scout cookies...thin mints. Almost makes up for it!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 15, 2009)

4/15/09

*FULLBODY*

* 10 minutes on treadmill (various inclines and speeds)

*Xpload incline press* (level 6) * closer to a shoulder press
180 x 15
230 x 12
270 x 8
270 x 5
270 x 5

*T-bar Row*
135 x 10 (3 sets)

*Leg Press*
400 x 8 (3 sets)

*Swiss Ball Rollouts*
15 (3 sets)

*Pushups on Kettleballs*
15

*EZ Bar Curl*
95 x 8

*Pushups on Kettleballs*
15

*EZ Bar Curl*
95 x 8

*Pushups on Kettleballs*
20

*EZ Bar Curl*
95 x 8

*Lunge*
95 x 10 steps (each leg)

*OH Squat holding 45lbs*
20 (2 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 17, 2009)

4/17/09

*FULLBODY*

* 5 minutes on tread to warmup
** Kept RIs to 60 secs

*Supinated Grip Pullups* (close)
10
10

*Medium Sup Grip Pullups*
10

*Wide SupGrip Pullups*
9

*Squat*
225 x 12 (2 sets)

*Smith CG Press*
185 x 15
185 x 12
185 x 10

*Lying Leg Lifts*
50
30

*Reverse Fly*
40 x 12
40 x 10 (2 sets)

*Lying Triceps Press*
15 
* stopped...shoulder pain

*SLDL*
135 x 10
185 x 15
235 x 4 
235 x 5

*Side Raise*
25 x 10 (2 sets)

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 15 (3 sets)

*Roman Chair Leg Lifts*
20 (2 sets)

*OH Squats holding 45 lb plate*
15 (2 sets)

** It's about time for a workout shift.   My left shoulder started to get better but the pain is back..probably from the 3 FB workouts so I'm going to limit my OH Pressing and only do pushing exercises 1 to 2 days to see if things get better.  Also many of my normal exercises are not feasible with this pin in my finger.   I will get the pin pulled out on 5.21.09 so I have 5 weeks to go.    I'm thinking an Upper/Lower/Fullbody split or maybe a Pull/Push/Legs routine.  I'll probably add in more core and cardio since summer time is almost here.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 20, 2009)

4/20/09

*FULLBODY*

* Decided to only lift 2 days this week without any OH movements to give my shoulder a break

** 10 minutes of intervals (8,9,10,11 rates)

*Deads*
315 x 5 (2 sets)

*Chins*
12, 9

*Lying Leg Lifts*
40, 30

*Xpload Incline Press* (level 1)
340 x 7, 5, 5, 4

*T-bar Row*
135 x 12, 10

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15 (2 sets)

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 15, 12


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2009)

you sir, are a machine! How long did that take?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 21, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> you sir, are a machine! How long did that take?



Thanks B.  Total time including warmup was 45 minutes.  I've been having some nagging injuries so I decided to cut some volume this week.  The deads felt OK.   I haven't done conventional deads in a while.  The chins felt real good.  I'm trying to hit my pecs on the bar so I'm getting some good ROM.  It's a nice break from doing the heavy weighted chins.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2009)

way to go!
i guess  was lazy...as long as my chin cleared the bar, I was happy...but now that I'm starting from scratch again, might as well do them as you do!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 24, 2009)

4/24/09
*
Fullbody*

* 10 minutes of intervals on tread (8,10,12,12.5 rates)

** RIs 60-75 seconds

*Squat*
225 x 13
225 x 10
225 x 5 (slowed tempo)

*Supinated Grip Pullups*
15 (close)
12 (medium)
9 (wide)

*Smith Bench*
185 x 14
185 x 12
185 x 10

*Smith CG Bench*
135 x 16
135 x 10

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 15 (2 sets)

*Machine Row*
180 x 8 (2 sets)

*Lying Leg Lifts*
40


* Legs were fresh but still had shoulder pain.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 27, 2009)

4/27/09

*Fullbody*

* 10 minutes of intervals on tread (rates 8, 9, 10, 12)

** RIs 60 seconds

*Xpload Incline Press* (level 1)
340 x 6 * goal was 9

*Chins*
15

*Xpload Incline Press* (level 1)
340 x 6 

*Chins*
12

*Xpload Incline Press* (level 1)
340 x 5

*Chins*
10

*Xpload Incline Press* (level 3)
270 x 6 

*T-Bar Row*
135 x 8

*Xpload Incline Press* (level 3)
270 x 6 

*T-Bar Row*
135 x 8

*Xpload Incline Press* (level 3)
270 x 6 

*T-Bar Row*
135 x 8

*Hanging Leg Raise*
20
15

*Super Squat*
8 plates x 5
10 plates x 5
12 plates x 5
14 plates x 5

*Lying Leg Lifts*
50

*Dips*
20
10

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 15 (2 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 29, 2009)

4/29/09

*Fullbody*

* had to rush and get home today since my wife was running a 5K race tonight.

** 1000 Meters on Row Machine to warmup (3 min. 40 seconds)

*** RIs 60 seconds

Weight: 183 today

*Smith Bench* (various grip widths)
185 x 15
185 x 11
185 x 10
185 x 6
185 x 6

*Reverse Fly*
40 x 12
40 x 10
40 x 8

*
SLDL*
225 x 15

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15 (2 sets)

*Kettle Ball Pushups w/ feet on 16 inch platform*
20 (2 sets)

*EZ Bar Curls*
85 x 10 (2 sets)

*Lying leg lifts*
30 

*Flags*
5

*Side Raise*
20 x 15 (2 sets)

*Medicine Ball Pushups*
20
18

*Wide Grip Pullups*
15
8

* Got it all done in less than 40 minutes


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 1, 2009)

5/1/09

*FULLBODY*

* 10 minutes of intervals (8,9,10 and 12.5 rates)

*Weight: 185*

*Supinated close grip pullups*
15
12

*Xpload Incline Press (level 6)*
270 x 8
300 x 4

*Supinated medium grip pullups*
10
8

*Xpload Incline Press (level 4)*
270 x 7
270 x 6

*Squat *
225 x 8 (3 sets)

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15

*Hammer Shrugs*
180 x 20
270 x 10 (2 sets)

*Plank*
75 seconds

*Side planks*
30 seconds each side

*Side Bends*
70 x 10 (2 sets each side)

*Dips*
22
20


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 4, 2009)

5/4/09

*Fullbody*

* 10 minutes of intervals on tread (rates 8, 10, 12.5, 8)

** RIs 60 seconds

*Xpload Incline Press* (level 1)
400 x 3

*Chins*
15

*Xpload Incline Press* (level 1)
400 x 3

*Chins*
12

*Xpload Incline Press* (level 1)
400 x 3

*Chins*
10

*Xpload Incline Press* (level 6)
270 x 6 

*T-Bar Row*
145 x 6

*Xpload Incline Press* (level 6)
270 x 7 

*T-Bar Row*
145 x 7

*Xpload Incline Press* (level 6)
270 x 6 

*T-Bar Row*
145 x 6

*Hanging Leg Raise*
10 (2 sets)

*Leg Press*
420 x 8 (3 sets)

*Low cable side raise*
17.5 x 8 (2 sets)

*DB Press*
50 x 20 (2 sets)
*  wanted to do flys but my shoulder hurt so I did some high rep presses


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 6, 2009)

5/6/09

*Fullbody*

* 10 minutes of intervals on tread (rates 8, 10, 11, 12.5)

** RIs 60 seconds

*Xpload Incline Press* (level 3)
360 x 3

*Supinate Medium Grip Pullups*
12

*Xpload Incline Press* (level 3)
360 x 3

*Supinate Medium Grip Pullups*
13

*Xpload Incline Press* (level 3)
360 x 3

*Supinate Medium Grip Pullups*
12

*Trapbar Deads*
315 x 12 (3 sets)

*Hanging Leg Raise*
10 (2 sets)

*Machine Chest Press*
205 x 6
205 x 5
205 x 5

*Machine Row*
180 x 10
200 x 8

*Planks*
75 seconds
75 seconds
60 seconds

*Myofascia Stretches*
5 minutes
* These felt great!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 7, 2009)

Two weeks to go until I get the pin taken out of my finger.   It's been in there for four weeks.   My weights haven't suffered too much.  I haven't gone heavy on most of my pulling movements since I cannot get a very good grip due to the pin.

I'm looking forward to hooping and hitting the heavy bag again.    I think it's about time to break out the weighted vest too.


----------



## Burner02 (May 7, 2009)

Nice looking workouts, amigo!
I'm gonna bump up from walking a couple miles at night to jogging/running.
I've got my ta-50 weighted armor. I think its 20-30lbs.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 8, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Nice looking workouts, amigo!
> I'm gonna bump up from walking a couple miles at night to jogging/running.
> I've got my ta-50 weighted armor. I think its 20-30lbs.



Sounds good.   I'd hold off on the armor until you can get your body used to running a couple miles with just your BW.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 8, 2009)

5/8/09

*Fullbody*

* 10 minutes of intervals on tread (rates 8.5, 10.5, 12.5, 12.5)

*DB Press*
85 x 8
85 x 5 (2 sets)
* pretty weak but I'm cautious while rehabing my shoulder

*Squat*
225 x 10
245 x 5
225 x 8

*Superset Wide Grip Pullups/Dips*
8/8 (3 sets)

*DONE *- quick workout today at lunch.  Got the basics in.


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Sounds good. I'd hold off on the armor until you can get your body used to running a couple miles with just your BW.


that's my thoughts too.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 11, 2009)

5/11/09

*Fullbody* 

* 10 minutes of intervals on tread (rates 8, 10, 12.5, 8)

** Went heavy today on Chins and TB deads

*Weighted Chins*
BW +90 x 3
BW +100 x 2
BW +115 x 1
BW +90 x 3
BW +90 x 3

*Xpload Incline Press* (level 1)
360 x 5
360 x 4 (3 sets)

*Trapbar Deads*
405 x 6
405 x 3

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15 (2 sets)

*Weighted Dips*
BW +45 x 10 (2 sets)

*Row Machine*
200 x 6
200 x 5

*Hanging Leg Raise*
12 (2 sets)

*Myofascial Stretches*
5 minutes


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 13, 2009)

5/13/09

*Fullbody *

* 10 minutes of intervals on tread (rates 8, 10, 12.5, 8)

** RIs 60 seconds

*4 Alternating sets*

A) *Smith Bench *
205 x 10

B) *T-Bar Row*
135 x 10

*Super Squat*
* knee pain......so I stopped

*Supinated Grip Pullups with knees raised*
8
7
5
*these are tough

*Med Ball Pushups*
20 (3 sets)

*SLDL* 
225 x 10
225 x 8

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15 (2 sets)

*OH Sumo Stance Squats*
45 x 15
65 x 12
85 x 12
* since I did not do Super Squats I wanted to do another Lower movement


----------



## Burner02 (May 14, 2009)

how's the knee?
That 'thing' that popped behind my right leg the other seems to feel ok...gonna do legs this afternoon...see how that goes...


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 15, 2009)

5/15/09

*Fullbody *

* 10 minutes of intervals on tread (rates 8, 10, 12.5, 8)

** RIs 60 seconds

*Wide Pullups*
12
10
10
8

*Push Press*
95 x 8 (2 sets)
* NO PAIN

*Clean/Front Squat/Push Press COMBO*
95 x 10 (3 sets)

*Plank*
120 seconds

*SUPERSET*
*Lying Triceps Press / BW Row*
20 /20 (2 sets)

*Leg Press*
300 x 15 (2 sets)

*DB Press*
75 x 14
75 x 10


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 15, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> how's the knee?
> That 'thing' that popped behind my right leg the other seems to feel ok...gonna do legs this afternoon...see how that goes...



No problems today  We'll see how squating goes on Monday.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 18, 2009)

5/18/09

*Fullbody*

* 10 minutes of intervals on tread (rates 8, 9, 10, 11)

** RIs 60 seconds

*Xpload Incline Press* (level 1)
270 x 12 

*Weighted Chins*
BW +45 x 8

*Xpload Incline Press* (level 1)
360 x 5 

*Weighted Chins*
BW +45 x 8

*Xpload Incline Press* (level 1)
270 x 12 

*Weighted Chins*
BW +45 x 7

*Squat* 
225 x 10
225 x 10
225 x 6

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15
15

*Weighted Dips*
BW +45 x 10 
BW +45 x 10 

*Machine Row*
200 x 15
200 x 12

*Thrusters*
95 x 15
95 x 15
* These are tough.........

*Myofascial Stretches*
5 mintues


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 19, 2009)

5/19/09

Tried my first morning workout in a while.  Got up at 5am, drove to work then ran the track near my work.  

*20 minutes of intervals:

30 sec Run
30 sec Walk*

It wasn't too bad getting up.   It was nice to run outside.  I'm trying to squeeze in two extra cardio workouts a week.    As usual, the goal is to drop 1.5 inches on my waist.  I'm also cleaning up my diet.  It normally takes me about 2-3 weeks to notice some mid-section difference.

TWO DAYS until I get the pin taken out of my finger


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 20, 2009)

5/20/09

*Fullbody*

* 10 minutes on tread (various speeds)

** Decided to go high rep today.  I got talked into doing a "fitness challenge" tomorrow.   Some of the exercises include:

Pullups (for reps)
Bench with 75% of your weight (for reps)
Broad jump
40 yard dash
agility drills
2 mile run
and... a couple other things.

*Alternating Sets*

*T-bar Row*
140 x 10

*Bench*
135 x 25

*T-bar Row*
140 x 10

*Bench*
135 x 25

*T-bar Row*
140 x 10

*Bench*
135 x 18

*Alternating Sets*

*SLDL*
135 x 18

*Hanging leg raise*
15

*SLDL*
135 x 18

*Hanging leg raise*
15

*Alternating Sets*

*Triceps BW Press*
15

*Supinate Grip Pullups with knees raised*
8

*Triceps BW Press*
20

*Supinate Grip Pullups with knees raised*
8

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 15 (2 sets)

*Overhead Squats*
95 x 10 (3 sets)

**** Also I get the pin pulled out of my finger tomorrow


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 21, 2009)

5/21/09

Got the pin out of my finger this morning.  They just twisted it a bit then pulled it out.  It was about 2 inches long.  Doc says I can go back to normal activities.   I still have to wear a splint at night for a month.  It's pretty stiff and swollen right now.  It should be back to normal in 30 days.   Probably do some light cardio today then a FB workout tomorrow.

Weighed in at 183 today.


----------



## Scarface30 (May 21, 2009)

I was just dropping in to see how the finger was. good to hear man, bet it's nice to get that pin out!

workouts are still looking great too

so, you're a Wings fan, eh? they are an awesome team, but I thought the Hawks would give them a better run than what they are. I think they're going to meet Pittsburgh again in the final.


----------



## Burner02 (May 21, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> 5/20/09
> 
> *Fullbody*
> 
> ...


Congrats on getting the pin out! That has to be MUCHO better. 
Good luck with the comp! 

They have a 'tough man' cometition here.
One of the guys in the gym asked me if I were gonna compete. 
"You lost your dam mind???"  (my response)

They were benching/mil pressing/dead'ing/squatting, I believe.
Body weight ratio'd to strength. My strength is okie dokie....its the BODY WEIGHT that's killing me.
I'm roughly 220 right now. 
I just got back  to 275 on bench.
I saw some kid that weighs maye 170-ish put up 275 clean.
So...I sat this one out.

Good luck on yours!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 22, 2009)

Scarface30 said:


> I was just dropping in to see how the finger was. good to hear man, bet it's nice to get that pin out!
> 
> workouts are still looking great too
> 
> so, you're a Wings fan, eh? they are an awesome team, but I thought the Hawks would give them a better run than what they are. I think they're going to meet Pittsburgh again in the final.



I am happy to have the pin out but my finger but sit welled up like a muther and hurts like hell.  I took some ibu and iced it about five times last night.    I also left a message with the dr asking if it was normal.  I want to make sure it's not infected.

I've always been a Wings fan (how can you not be when you live here).   I hope we see Pittsburgh in the finals.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 22, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Congrats on getting the pin out! That has to be MUCHO better.
> Good luck with the comp!
> 
> They have a 'tough man' cometition here.
> ...




Didn't do the comp due to my finger..............................


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 22, 2009)

5/22/09

*Fullbody*

* 5 minutes on tread

** RIs 60 seconds

*Clean / Front Squat / Press*
105 x 6 (4 sets)

*Wide Grip Pullups*
10
9
8

*Bench*
135 x 20
135 x 15
135 x 8

*Super Squat*
10 plates x 10 (3 sets)

*Dips*
20
15


*quick 45 minute workout.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 22, 2009)

LETS' GO HAWKS!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 22, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> 5/22/09
> 
> *Fullbody*
> 
> ...


Nice looking workout, bud! Doesn't look like the finger slowed you down...I didn't do my comp either...I'm fat...


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 23, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> LETS' GO HAWKS!!!



  Bummer about last night........................


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 23, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Nice looking workout, bud! Doesn't look like the finger slowed you down...I didn't do my comp either...I'm fat...



It really hasn't slowed me down (except for playing ball and hitting the heavy bad - which I didn't do that much of anyway).  

It sounds like you are getting stronger and dropping weight so keep at it.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 23, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Bummer about last night........................



Yeah, well the damn Wings have been too good for too long now, it's time they lose....no offense!

Besides, I want them to lose so Hossa doesn't win his cup and hopefully signs a long term contract with the Rangers.....


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 24, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> Yeah, well the damn Wings have been too good for too long now, it's time they lose....no offense!
> 
> Besides, I want them to lose so Hossa doesn't win his cup and hopefully signs a long term contract with the Rangers.....



Wings 6 - Hawks 1


----------



## Burner02 (May 24, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> It really hasn't slowed me down (except for playing ball and hitting the heavy bad - which I didn't do that much of anyway).
> 
> It sounds like you are getting stronger and dropping weight so keep at it.


Thank you.
the weird thing?
I'm getting stronger....pants are getting a little looser....the tape says I've dropped 2"....but the scale says I'm UP 5lbs????? WTF???


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 25, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Thank you.
> the weird thing?
> I'm getting stronger....pants are getting a little looser....the tape says I've dropped 2"....but the scale says I'm UP 5lbs????? WTF???



Forget about the scale........go by the numbers in the gym, mirror, tape and pants fit.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 25, 2009)

5/25/09

*UPPER BODY*

(home workout)...limited on my weight selection but still got a good workout

*DB Bench *
50 x 25 (4 sets)

*DB Curl*
25 x 20 (5 sets)

*Triceps DB Press*
50 x 20 (5 sets)

*DB Incline Press*
50 x 15 (2 sets)

* went for a 30 minute walk with B and Samson.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 27, 2009)

5/27/09

Cleaned out and built shelves in my garage yesterday for about 6 hours.

When I was playing on the floor with the kids my left knee popped out of socket.....it hurt like a mutha.....It hasn't happened in a year or so....however it's been happening ever since I can rememeber - probably the age or 12.   I planned on doing legs today but that will have to wait a day or two..................


----------



## Burner02 (May 27, 2009)

I'm gonna go with what 'The Other Half' told me:
It sucks getting older, eh?


----------



## Burner02 (May 27, 2009)

hope you are feeling better


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 27, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> hope you are feeling better



Thanks...........ibu and ice helps.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 27, 2009)

5/27/09

*UPPER BODY*

* shot for about 15 minutes.  My finger felt fine.

** Most RIs 60 seconds except were noted

*Xpload Incline Press *(level 1)
400 x 3
405 x 2
450 x 1
450 x 1
450 x 1
450 x 1
450 x 1
360 x 3
360 x 3
360 x 3
360 x 3
360 x 3
* RIs 30 seconds

*Supinate Medium Grip Pullups*
12
12
10

*Machine Row*
245 x 8 (2 sets)

*Clap Pushups*
20 (2 sets)

*Hanging leg raise*
15 (2 sets)

*Ab wheel rollouts*
10 (2 sets)


----------



## Burner02 (May 29, 2009)

how do u like those ab wheel exercises? 
I was reading about them on another site..they like 'em...


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 29, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> how do u like those ab wheel exercises?
> I was reading about them on another site..they like 'em...



They are great...........for your abs and low back.


----------



## Burner02 (May 29, 2009)

they have a couple here. Is it a push up position thing or do you keep your knees on the ground, or progressinve? Start w/ knees on ground, then advance to push up when strong enough?


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 29, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> they have a couple here. Is it a push up position thing or do you keep your knees on the ground, or progressinve? Start w/ knees on ground, then advance to push up when strong enough?



I'm still doing the ab wheel on my knees..........


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 30, 2009)

5/30/09

*Fullbody*

* 10 minutes of intervals on tread (rates 7, 9, 11, 12.5)

** RIs 60 seconds

*Trapbar Deads*
405 x 5 (2 sets)

*Muscle Ups*
3
5 * PB
4
* These are harder than they look

*Thrusters on Super Squat Machine*
90 x 15 (2 sets)

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15 (2 sets)

*Machine Row*
200 x 8 (2 sets)

*Abs Rollouts*
10 (2 sets)

*Upside down Kettle bell pushups*
20 (2 sets)

* felt good today.  My knee was a little sore but NBD.  I was realy happy with the Muscle Ups.


----------



## Scarface30 (May 30, 2009)

nice job on those muscle ups, YM don't think I could even pull off one!

game 1 tonight.. are you going to be watching? Pittsburgh's gotta win at least 1 game at the Joe to even have a chance, in my opinion.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 30, 2009)

Scarface30 said:


> nice job on those muscle ups, YM don't think I could even pull off one!
> 
> game 1 tonight.. are you going to be watching? Pittsburgh's gotta win at least 1 game at the Joe to even have a chance, in my opinion.



Thanks.

Oh yeah, I'll be watching.   I've seen every playoff game so far    I'm thinking Wings in 6.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 1, 2009)

5/31/09

*Cardio*

30 minutes on the mountain bike


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 1, 2009)

6/1/09

First day of my new program...........higher reps and more cardio

Weight: 181

*UPPER*

* 10 minutes of intervals on tread (rates 7.5, 9.5, 11.5, 12.5)

** RIs 60 seconds

*Push Press*
115 x 10 (2 sets)
135 x 5 
* no shoulder pain

*Weighted Chins*
BW +20 x 12 
BW +20 x 10

*Bench*
135 x 22
135 x 16
135 x 10

*Superset - Lateral Raise / Upright Row*
20 x 10 / 85 x 10 (2 sets)

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15 (2 sets)

*Superset - Straight Bar Curls / BW Triceps Press*
85 x 8 / 15 (2 sets)

*Superset - Feet elavated BW Rows / Medicine Ball Pushups*
20 / 20 (2 sets)

*Upside Down Kettle Ball Pushups*
20 (2 sets)

*10 minutes on treadmill on 10.0 incline and 4.0 rate*


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 1, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Oh yeah, I'll be watching.   I've seen every playoff game so far    I'm thinking Wings in 6.




Booo!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 1, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Oh yeah, I'll be watching. I've seen every playoff game so far  I'm thinking Wings in 6.


 
At this point, I'm thinking Wings in 4


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2009)

nice looking workout, amigo!
Can't wait till my fat arse can do weighted pull ups again...ok..technically, I am doing them now...if you count the gut.. 

How'd the system like the higher rep shock?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 2, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Booo!!!



C'mon.....don't tell me you are rooting for the Penguins..........



			
				S14 said:
			
		

> At this point, I'm thinking Wings in 4



That would be nice.....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 2, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> nice looking workout, amigo!
> Can't wait till my fat arse can do weighted pull ups again...ok..technically, I am doing them now...if you count the gut..
> 
> How'd the system like the higher rep shock?



I'm sure you'll start dropping some lbs.

My body feels good.  Sometimes I forget how gruelling FULLBODY programs are (if you do them right).   Just doing an upper body day is a refreshing break.   I also have been hot tubing every other day which seems to help my recovery.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 2, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> C'mon.....don't tell me you are rooting for the Penguins..........



I am old school... back in the old Norris Division days.  Wings are a rival of the Leafs=Booo


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 3, 2009)

6/3/09

*Lower Body*

* 10 minutes of intervals on tread ( 9, 11, 12, 12)

** 60 second RIs

*Squat*
225 x 12 (2 sets)

*SLDL *
225 x 10 (2 sets)

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15 (2 sets)

*DB Snatch*
75 x 5 (2 sets)

*Ab rollouts*
12 (3 sets)

*Plyos*

*Step ups on bench*
50

*Bench hops*
20

*Deep Squats*
30

*Treadmill for 5 minutes on 5.0 incline*

*Myofascial stretch* 
5 minutes

*All done in about 45 minutes.*


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 3, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> I am old school... back in the old Norris Division days.  Wings are a rival of the Leafs=Booo



Gotcha.........Hopefully Thursday we'll have a better outcome


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 4, 2009)

hey moomba!
how're the legs feeling after that workout? I'm abouut to incorporate 'the box' here really dam soon. same stuff, step ups, hop ups, side jumps...the stuff that'll make you see God...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 5, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> hey moomba!
> how're the legs feeling after that workout? I'm abouut to incorporate 'the box' here really dam soon. same stuff, step ups, hop ups, side jumps...the stuff that'll make you see God...



Funny you bring that up because my legs are still pretty sore.  It's a lot more volume than I am used to in one session.  I planned on doing a FB routine today but I think I'll do upper today and lower tomorrow since I plan to doing some heavy Trapbar Deads.

Plyos are great addition to my leg program.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 5, 2009)

6/5/09

*UPPER*

* 15 minutes shooting to warmup

** All RIs 60 seconds

_* 4 Alternating Sets*_

*A) Xpload Incline Press*
360 x 5

*B) Weighted Wide Grip Pullups*
BW +70 x 5

_* 3 Alternating Sets*_

*A) Weighted Dips 
BW +70 x 6

B) DB Row 130 x 12*

*Flags*
5 (2 sets)

*Cable Punch*
52.5 x 20 (each arm) (3 sets)

*Swiss Ball Crunch holding 20lbs*
30 (2 sets)

*1 hour walk*

I like the UPPER/LOWER SPLIT.    It's much less taxing on my energy after the gym.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 5, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> 6/5/09
> 
> *B) Weighted Wide Grip Pullups*
> BW +70 x 5


 NOICE!
Yer an animal!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 6, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> NOICE!
> Yer an animal!



 Thanks.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 6, 2009)

6/6/09

*LOWER*

Didn't feel like going today but decided to "stay the course".....whatever that means............Had a good workout today.

* 5 minutes on tread to warmup

*Trapbar Deads*
405 x 8 * Getting back into these.........
405 x 5

*Overhead Squat*
115 x 10 (2 sets)
115 x 12

*Treadmill*
2 minutes at 8.5
2 minutes at 4.0 on 15.0 incline
1 minute cool down

*Row Machine*
3 minutes balls to the wall

*Myofascial stretch and legs stretch*

Short and Sweet!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 8, 2009)

6/8/09

Weight: 181

*UPPER*

* 10 minutes of intervals on tread (rates 7.5, 9.5, 11.5, 12.5)

** RIs 60 seconds

*Weighted Chins*
BW +30 x 10 (3 sets)

*Push Press*
125 x 10 (3 sets)

*Bench*
135 x 18
135 x 17
135 x 16

*Superset - Lateral Raise / Upright Row*
22.5 x 10 / 85 x 10 (2 sets)

*Hanging Leg Raise*
20 (2 sets)

*Superset - Straight Bar Curls / BW Triceps Press*
85 x 10 / 20 (2 sets)

*Upside Down Kettle Ball Pushups*
22 (2 sets)

*Planks*
60 seconds (2 sets)
*10 minutes on treadmill on various inclines and rates*


----------



## Pylon (Jun 9, 2009)

Much love for OH squats.  I forgot how much I like those!

What are the kettle ball push ups?  I'm confused...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 9, 2009)

6/10/09

*Lower Body and Core*

* 10 minutes of intervals on tread ( 9, 10, 11, 12.5)

** 60 second RIs

*Squat*
225 x 20 * 

*SLDL* 
225 x 12

*Hanging Leg Raise*
20
15

*DB Snatch*
85 x 5
85 x 4

*Ab rollouts*
15 (3 sets)

*Step ups on bench*
35
40

*Dragon Flags*
5

*Lying Leg Lifts*
40

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 20

*OH Squats holding 45 lb plate*
25

*Treadmill for 15 minutes alternating every minute on 0 incline and 15 incline. *


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 9, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Much love for OH squats.  I forgot how much I like those!
> 
> What are the kettle ball push ups?  I'm confused...



Position Kettle ball/bells upside down so handles are on the floor (your hands on the bulb part) - then do a pushup.  It really forces your shoulder stablizers to engage and you get a deep stretch on your pecs since you are elavated about 6-8 inches.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 9, 2009)

That's what I was picturing.  Sounds really tough!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 9, 2009)

2 - 1, Penguins.  On to game 7!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> 6/10/09
> *Squat*
> 225 x 20 *


yeah, buddy!
Don't believe I've seen this one in a while...way to go, bud!  I tried ot once. I made it...wish I'd died after....which means, I'm gonna try it again soon...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 10, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> yeah, buddy!
> Don't believe I've seen this one in a while...way to go, bud!  I tried ot once. I made it...wish I'd died after....which means, I'm gonna try it again soon...



Thanks.   It has been a while.  I've been doing multiple set of 12 reps or so ... just figured I bang out 1 tough set to see if I see "had it".  I'll look for it in your journal now


----------



## Pylon (Jun 10, 2009)

Love the 20s.  Nothing like it to start your day and end it at the same time.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 13, 2009)

6/11/09

*UPPER*

* 5 minutes of intervals on tread to warmup

** All RIs 60 seconds

*Xpload Incline Press* (similar to Hammer Strength Machine)
470 x 1

*Muscle Ups*
6 *PB

*Xpload Incline Press *(similar to Hammer Strength Machine)
470 x 1

*Muscle Ups*
5

*Xpload Incline Press *(similar to Hammer Strength Machine)
450 x 1

*Muscle Ups*
4

*Xpload Incline Press* (similar to Hammer Strength Machine)
450 x 1

*2 Alternating Sets*

*A) DB Press*
90 x 6

*B) DB Row* 
130 x 15

*2 Alternating Sets*

*A) Cable Punch*
57.5 x 26

*B) Supinated Grip Pullups*
12

*Swiss Ball Crunch holding 20lbs*
35 (2 sets)

*Xpload Incline Shoulder Press *(similar to Hammer Strength Machine)
180 x 20
180 x 12

*Ab Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 25
97.5 x 20
*
Row..Row..Row*
5 minutes on row machine - 35 Meters/Sec

*Treadmill*
5 minutes on various inclines 0 - 10 at 4.0 rate
*
Foam Roller Stretches*


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 13, 2009)

6/12/09

*LOWER*

** 8 minutes of intervals on tread to warmup*
1 min at 4.0
1 min at 7.0
1 min at 4.0
1 min at 9.0
1 min at 4.0
1 min at 11.0
1 min at 4.0
30 sec at 12.5
30 sec at 4.0

*ALL RIs 60 seconds

*100 Jump Ropes*

*Trapbar Deads*
315 x 15 (2 sets)

*100 Jump Ropes*

*Overhead Squat*
95 x 15

*100 Jump Ropes*

*Overhead Squat*
95 x 15

*100 Jump Ropes*

*Overhead Squat*
95 x 15

*100 Jump Ropes*

*Overhead Squat*
95 x 15

*100 Jump Ropes*

*DB Lunge*
45 x 10 (each leg)

*100 Jump Ropes*

*DB Lunge*
45 x 10 (each leg)

*100 Jump Ropes*

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15 (2 sets)

*30" Box Hops*
10

*Ab Wheel Rollouts*
20


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 13, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Love the 20s.  Nothing like it to start your day and end it at the same time.



Yes.......one hard exercise


----------



## Pylon (Jun 13, 2009)

Great work, YM!

Sorry about your wings...ok, not really, but it seemed like the right thing to say.  I was on the edge of the couch for the last 3 minutes.  When that puck went off the crossbar, I was positive it was in.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 13, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Great work, YM!
> 
> Sorry about your wings...ok, not really, but it seemed like the right thing to say.  I was on the edge of the couch for the last 3 minutes.  When that puck went off the crossbar, I was positive it was in.



...........It was a bummer game.   They did not play very well....Too many turnovers and offsides


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 13, 2009)

6/13/09

*BASKETBALL*

This was the first time playing full court ball since I jacked up my finger three months ago.   Played for 90 minutes: 8 Wins - 0 Losses

I had a good team.  Everyone played "D", passed the ball, set picks, and continuously cut and moved.  This is a rarity in pickup Saturday ball.  After the first game, my shot was on.  I got a great sweat going.

Tomorrow is a rest day


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 13, 2009)

sorry for the loss YM, but Pittsburgh played a hell of a game, although the 3rd was a bit bad for them. 

the crossbar was a heart-stopper for sure, and also when, Lidstrom maybe, not too sure.. shot it from the point and it hit Helm as he went behind Fleury, I think that would have gone in if it wouldn't have hit him.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 13, 2009)

Scarface30 said:


> sorry for the loss YM, but Pittsburgh played a hell of a game, although the 3rd was a bit bad for them.
> 
> the crossbar was a heart-stopper for sure, and also when, Lidstrom maybe, not too sure.. shot it from the point and it hit Helm as he went behind Fleury, I think that would have gone in if it wouldn't have hit him.



Pitt did play harder and a better game...........Yes, the crossbar shot was tough to watch and the shot that hit Helm............Oh well....at least I will get more sleep next week since I will not be up watching Hockey.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 14, 2009)

6/14/09

*BASKETBALL*

60 minutes of hoops


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 14, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Thanks. It has been a while. I've been doing multiple set of 12 reps or so ... just figured I bang out 1 tough set to see if I see "had it". I'll look for it in your journal now


I'll be opening THAT can of whoop-ass next leg day, sir!


----------



## katt (Jun 15, 2009)

well,,, wish I could throw some comment in about basketball....

if I knew anything about it


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 15, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> I'll be opening THAT can of whoop-ass next leg day, sir!



I'll look for it in your journal  



			
				katt said:
			
		

> well,,, wish I could throw some comment in about basketball....
> 
> if I knew anything about it



C'mon........you're not a baller


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 15, 2009)

6/15/09

Weight: 183

*UPPER*

* 10 minutes on tread

** RIs 60 seconds

*Alternating Sets*

*Weighted Chins*
BW +30 x 11

*Push Press*
135 x 8

*Weighted Chins*
BW +30 x 11

*Push Press*
135 x 8

*Weighted Chins*
BW +30 x 11

*Push Press*
135 x 10

*Alternating Sets*

*T-bar Row*
135 x 12

*Xpload Incline Press*
270 x 16

*T-bar Row*
135 x 12

*Xpload Incline Press*
270 x 16

*Superset - Lateral Raise / Upright Row*
25 x 10 / 85 x 11 (2 sets)

*Hanging Leg Raise*
20 (2 sets)

*Superset - Straight Bar Curls / BW Triceps Press*
85 x 8 / 25 (2 sets)

*Upside Down Kettle Ball Pushups*
24 (2 sets)

*Ab Rollouts*
15 (2 sets)

*Ab Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 15

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15

*Ab Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 15

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15

* Left knee a little sore from 5 straight days of exercises (two days of ball) so probably going to take a day off tomorrow.

** Overall, I'm glad I made the switch from three FB days to a four day U/L/U/L program.  I have a lot more energy when I come home to my family plus I get a little more time off between the muscle groups.  I've dropped about 7-10 pounds since I added some cardio and extra ab work.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 18, 2009)

6/18/09

I plan on performing the gym's FITNESS CHALLENGE today.  Here are the exercises and top #'s from last months challenge.

*Bench Press 75% of your weight:* Top - 44 reps
*Pull Ups:* Top - 20 reps
*Stand Long Jump:* Top - 104.5 Inches
*Sprint: *Top - 2.7 seconds
*Suicides:* Top - 19 Touches
*2 Mile Run:* Top - 13:42

The only one I tried on my own was the Bench Press.   Last week I got 26.  
The goals for today are:

Bench Press:  30 reps at 135 (sounds easier than it is)
Pullups: 18
*The rest *.........who knows......I'll just try to beat the top times.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 18, 2009)

Um...I'm assuming those scores aren't all from one person, right?  Do they post the best "overall" score?  That would be interesting, I think.

I like the idea, though.  Might try to adapt something like that for a monthly checkup.  Just to measure where things stand over time.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 18, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Um...I'm assuming those scores aren't all from one person, right?  Do they post the best "overall" score?  That would be interesting, I think.
> 
> I like the idea, though.  Might try to adapt something like that for a monthly checkup.  Just to measure where things stand over time.



Yes.....it's the best overall score.    I doubt the same guy had the best BP and Pullups..........usually you excel at one or the other.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 18, 2009)

you've got some breakfast-coming-back-up type workouts going on in here YM,  any reason for this madness? trying to drop a few, or get your conditioning up or something?

that gym challenge sounds neat, 2 mile run would be brutal for me. I'd like to see how many pullups I can pull off someday.

do you play basketball much? I haven't been playing nearly as much as I wanted to this summer.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 18, 2009)

Scarface30 said:


> you've got some breakfast-coming-back-up type workouts going on in here YM,  any reason for this madness? trying to drop a few, or get your conditioning up or something?
> 
> that gym challenge sounds neat, 2 mile run would be brutal for me. I'd like to see how many pullups I can pull off someday.
> 
> do you play basketball much? I haven't been playing nearly as much as I wanted to this summer.



Thanks Scarface30.............I'm just trying to get in better shape.   Eventhough I exercise and watch what I eat I wasn't happy with a couple of pictures I saw of me that were taken in April so I decided to "step it up".  I had let my cardio go a bit since I wasn't balling or playing football anymore.  I decided (like I do every spring) to drop an inch or so on my waist and try to keep my strength.  So far so good.

I was playing ball every Saturday until I tore my pinky ligament.  I've been on the IR for three months but now I'm back to playing on Saturdays........I used to play 3 to 4 times a week but since I have two small children those days are long gone.


----------



## katt (Jun 18, 2009)

Ok YM,, I can totally relate to the "picture" thing.. they make you look larger than you are, or you think your smaller than the picture????.... ummmm which is right?     Yeah, I saw a pic of myself and said,,, damn, girl,, you're getting big!!!...... and not in a good way..


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 18, 2009)

6/18/09

Here are the results.........My bench and pullups were disappointing but the other numbers weren't too bad  

Stats: 
Age: 38
Weight: 181

*Bench Press 75% of your weight: 135 x 24 
Pull Ups: 14 reps
Standing Long Jump: 102 Inches
Sprint 30 yards: 2.87 seconds
15 foot Suicides (line touches) for 30 seconds: 17 Touches (the hardest exercise by far)
2 Mile Run on a 2.0 incline: 17:03 * this was tough since it was the last exercise*

At least I have a starting point.   I think I might do this test once every 4 -6 weeks to see if I am improving.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 18, 2009)

katt said:


> Ok YM,, I can totally relate to the "picture" thing.. they make you look larger than you are, or you think your smaller than the picture????.... ummmm which is right?     Yeah, I saw a pic of myself and said,,, damn, girl,, you're getting big!!!...... and not in a good way..



 ESPECIALLY when you are not looking - then you look the worst since you can't flex or suck in your gut...........LOL


----------



## Pylon (Jun 19, 2009)

Totally.  They say the camera adds 10 pounds, you know.  Which is the main reason I stopped eating cameras.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 19, 2009)

6/19/09

*
Fullbody*

* shot around for 15 minutes - shot wa ON today.

** Did a fullbody today since I did the "challenge" yesterday.   My left knee is a little sore so no squats today.

*Muscle Ups*
7 * PB

*Xpload Incline Press*
480 x 1

*Muscle Ups*
6

*Xpload Incline Press*
450 x 1 (15 second RI) 450 x 1 (15 second RI) 450 x 1 (15 second RI) 450 x 1 
*SLDL*
225 x 15

*Clean and Press*
135 x 8

*T- bar Row*
135 x 12 (2 sets)

*Hanging knee raise*
15

*Ab rollouts*
22 (2 sets)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 19, 2009)

When you say Muscle Ups, you mean with rings?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 19, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> When you say Muscle Ups, you mean with rings?



No rings - on a bar like this ....... File:Muscle-up.gif - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 19, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> No rings - on a bar like this ....... File:Muscle-up.gif - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 

Same diff. Holy crap! You are a stud


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 20, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Same diff. Holy crap! You are a stud



Thanks 



6/20/09

*4 Games of Basketball* (45 minutes or so)

*Then some lifts......*

*Muscle Ups* ('cause their fun)
6

*DB Snatch*
75 x 3
90 x 1
100 x 1 (wanted to see if I could still do 100)

*Dips*
23

*Dragonflags | superset | hanging leg raise*
7 | 15

*5 minutes of Mysofascial Stretches* (I love these)

*5 minutes on treadmill on 15.0 incline at 3.5 rate* (to stretch out some more)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 20, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Thanks
> 
> *5 minutes of Mysofascial Stretches* (I love these)
> 
> Now what the hell is that?  I could use some facial stretching


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 22, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> yellowmoomba said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks
> ...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 22, 2009)

6/22/09

*LOWER and CORE*

*Weight:* 180

* warmed up on tread

** All RIs 60 seconds

*Trapbar Deads*
315 x 17 * goal for the day
405 x 5
315 x 20 * beat goal by 3

*Jump Rope*
100 (3 sets)

*OH Squat holding 45lbs*
15
* left knee pain again so no more squats today - hot tub, ice and ibu tonight

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15 (2 sets)

*Weighted Crunches* (holding 10lbs)
15 (2 sets)

*Side Bends*
75 x 10

*Plank *
135 seconds *PB

*5 minutes of Mysofascial Stretches on the foam roller *
* my flexibility is really improving


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 22, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> 6/22/09
> 
> 
> *Trapbar Deads*
> ...


 
I joined a new gym recently, and after seeing this post I just realized they do not have a trapbar .

Nice trapbar deads buddy .

I think I mentioned to you I was getting into jumping rope and really liked it.  But my knee started to swell up, and I had to quit.  I was up to 3 sets of 150, no lie.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 23, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> I joined a new gym recently, and after seeing this post I just realized they do not have a trapbar .
> 
> Nice trapbar deads buddy .
> 
> I think I mentioned to you I was getting into jumping rope and really liked it.  But my knee started to swell up, and I had to quit.  I was up to 3 sets of 150, no lie.



That's too bad about the Trapbar........maybe they will order one if you ask ?? 

I love jump roping.......It's a great workout all by itself.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice work, YM.  Hope the knee feels better.

BTW, you reminded me earlier how much I missed OH squats.  They are going back into my routine as a warm-up exercise.  Thanks!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 23, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Nice work, YM.  Hope the knee feels better.
> 
> BTW, you reminded me earlier how much I missed OH squats.  They are going back into my routine as a warm-up exercise.  Thanks!



Thanks.....glad to assist


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 23, 2009)

6/23/09

*UPPER*

* warmup on tread 

** RIs 60 seconds

*Alternating Sets*

*Weighted Chins*
BW +35 x 11

*Push Press*
135 x 10

*Weighted Chins*
BW +35 x 11

*Push Press*
135 x 10

*Weighted Chins*
BW +35 x 9

*Push Press*
135 x 10

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15

*Alternating Sets*

*T-bar Row*
145 x 12

*Bench*
185 x 5

*T-bar Row*
145 x 12

*Bench*
185 x 8

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15

*EZ Bar Curl | superset | French Press*
85 x 10 | superset | 85 x 10
85 x 12 | superset | 85 x 12

*5 minutes of Mysofascial Stretches on the foam roller *


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 25, 2009)

6/25/09

Walked 20 minutes at lunch...I'm trying to help someone get in "better shape" at work.  (Yes - I can be a nice guy)  LOL  

*UPPER*

* warmed up on tread

** RIs 60 seconds

*Muscle Ups*
6 * shooting for 8 ..........

*Smith Bench*
225 x 6

*Muscle Ups*
5

*Smith Bench*
225 x 6

*Muscle Ups*
5

*Smith Bench*
225 x 6

*Plyo Pullups*
* Switched hand positions in the air by exploding up over the bar every other rep (1 rep wide overhand grip to a medium supinated grip and repeat)
10

*Smith Bench*
225 x 6

*Straight Armed Pulldowns* (using incline bench)
82.5 x 10 (2 sets)

*Upside Down Kettle Bell Pushups*
25 (2 sets)

*BW Row*
30
25

*Standing One Armed DB Press*
45 x 12
45 x 10

*Hammer Shrugs*
270 x 10 (2 sets)

*Lying BW Triceps Press*
30
25

*Barbell Curls *
90 x 12

*Suspended Press*
10 
12
* New exercise for me using "blast straps"  ** VERY TOUGH

*Suspended Fly*
9
* New exercise for me using "blast straps"  ** VERY TOUGH

*
10 minutes of Mysofascial Stretches on the foam roller *

OVERALL A GREAT WORKOUT TODAY.   MY KNEE FEELS A LITTLE BETTER.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 25, 2009)

Love the pace


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 25, 2009)

you lifted like that after playing ball? Animal!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 26, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Love the pace



Thanks.....



			
				B said:
			
		

> you lifted like that after playing ball?



No ball...........just weights today.  I'll play ball Saturday.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm thinking about buying some TRX, Jungle Gym or Blast Straps....

Here's a cool workout..........

YouTube - TRX Body Weight Training


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 26, 2009)

6/26/09

*CORE and LOWER*

* really the first time I'm starting/focusing on the CORE rather than a UPPER/LOWER or specific target muscle group.

** 10 minutes of intervals on tread (rates up to 12.5)*

*Weighted Hanging Leg Raise*
+10 x 15
+20 x 10

*Swiss Ball Inch Worms*
15 (2 sets)

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 20 (2 sets)

*SLDL*
245 x 12
245 x 10

*Super Squat*
10 plates x 5 (4 plates)

*Lower Cable Attached Oblique Twist*
17.5 x 20 (2 sets)

*Dual DB Swing*
40 x 15 (2 sets)

*Dragon Flags*
8

*15 minutes of Mysofascial Stretches on the foam roller*
(really hit my IT bands today ...ooooooooooooch)  ** You know what I mean if you've ever done this.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 26, 2009)

you're going at it like a madman YM,  liking all the muscle ups, the name says it all!

jump rope is excellent for an overall workout. however, a little advice, don't do them on a hard surface (as in concrete). I was almost to the state of stress fractures because of that!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 27, 2009)

Scarface30 said:


> you're going at it like a madman YM,  liking all the muscle ups, the name says it all!
> 
> jump rope is excellent for an overall workout. however, a little advice, don't do them on a hard surface (as in concrete). I was almost to the state of stress fractures because of that!



Good to hear from you Scarface......


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 27, 2009)

what's a DB swing?
I mean...I see it all the time when people are allegedly doing 'curls'...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 28, 2009)

Nice SLDLs!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 28, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> what's a DB swing?
> I mean...I see it all the time when people are allegedly doing 'curls'...



Funny..........

DB Swing is a great full body exercise.  It really hits your hams.......



			
				Jersey said:
			
		

> Nice SLDLs!



Thanks


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 29, 2009)

Looooooooooook out .... I bought a new toy over the weekend.   I know I could have "made this" for about 1/4 or 1/2 the price but I wanted the video for me and my wife.   Plus it was just easier to order than piece something together on the cheap.   I figured my gym membership is $110/mth (family plan) so what's another $150 for a great piece of equipment that will fun to use for years at the gym and at home.  I already put the ceiling anchors up on my deck for some "outside fun" 

Here are some of the exercises you can do with the TRX:

50 TRX Exercises : Straight to the Bar | all things strength


----------



## Pylon (Jun 29, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> what's a DB swing?
> I mean...I see it all the time when people are allegedly doing 'curls'...



Is it the same as a woodchopper?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 29, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Is it the same as a woodchopper?



Nope.....just search DB swing on youtube.  You'll see it.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 29, 2009)

6/29/09

*UPPER*

* 10 minutes of intervals on tread

*Bench *
135 x 28

*Pullups*
15

*Dragonflags*
8 (2 sets)

*Clean and Press*
135 x 8 (3 sets)

*Weighted Pullups*
BW +35 x 10

*Weighted Dips*
BW +35 x 12

*Weighted Pullups*
BW +35 x 9

*Weighted Dips*
BW +35 x 12

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 20
97.5 x 15

*DB Row*
130 x 18
130 x 15

*Suspended Press*
13

*Suspended Fly*
9

*Myofascial stretch for 5 minutes*

*Hot tub for 20 minutes*


----------



## Pylon (Jun 29, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Nope.....just search DB swing on youtube.  You'll see it.



Aha!  So the duals are done with 2 dbs and once, yes?  Looks great!

Nice work today as well!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 30, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Aha!  So the duals are done with 2 dbs and once, yes?  Looks great!
> 
> Nice work today as well!



Yes   - give them a try.  Your hammies will thank you the next day


----------



## Pylon (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm putting a new full body plan together.  That might be a nice back of the rotation move.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 30, 2009)

Pylon said:


> I'm putting a new full body plan together.  That might be a nice back of the rotation move.



Good idea Pylon...........some other FB movements that most people to not do are:

DB (or Barbell) Clean and Press
DB Snatch

or

Combo's like:
Clean / Front Squat /Push Press 
Deep Squat | Jump | Pullup
Pullup | Pushup | Situp

There is lots of fun stuff to do.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 30, 2009)

6/30/09

*CORE and LOWER*

* 8 minutes on tread

*Ab rollouts*
25
20
20

*Trap Bar Deads*
405 x 6
425 x 3
315 x 15

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15 (2 sets)

*Overhead Squat*
95 x 10 (3 sets)

*Swiss Ball Crunch*
+35 x 25
+25 x 40

*Treadmill*
2 minutes on 15.0 incline and 4.0 rate
2 minutes on 10.0 incline and 4.0 rate
1 minutes on 0 incline and 4.0 rate

*Myofascial stretch for 5 minutes*

*Hot tub for 20 minutes*


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 1, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> *Trap Bar Deads*
> 405 x 6
> 425 x 3
> 315 x 15


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 1, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


>



  It feels good to lift heavy once in a while.  I'm feeling great these days (knock on wood).   I've cut back on my bad foods/drinking and added some extra workouts every week.  My weight is down to about 180 (from 190) and the 6 pack is back - at least for the summer.


----------



## Pylon (Jul 1, 2009)

Great numbers, especially the deads!

I was out playing with the kids last night, and simulated the db swing with my 2 yr old.  More than a little sore in the hams now.  I like!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 1, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Good idea Pylon...........some other FB movements that most people to not do are:
> 
> DB (or Barbell) Clean and Press
> DB Snatch
> ...



I don't think I've ever seen anyone do those.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 1, 2009)

Pylon said:


> I was out playing with the kids last night, and simulated the db swing with my 2 yr old.  More than a little sore in the hams now.  I like!



So you literally were playing with the kids.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 1, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> I don't think I've ever seen anyone do those.



I'm not surprised......................most people like to Bench, Curl and run on the treadmill.   There are a very few people the venture into the Olympic lifts or try other things.


----------



## katt (Jul 2, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> I've cut back on my bad foods/drinking and added some extra workouts every week.




I really need to do this too     I have a little more extra 'padding' that doesn't feel comfortable.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 2, 2009)

7/2/09

*UPPER*

* 10 minutes of intervals to warmup (rates 7.0, 9.0, 11.0 and 12.5)

** 2 minutes on Row machine to warmup

*Muscle Ups*
7

*Smith Bench*
225 x 7

*Muscle Ups*
6

*Smith Bench*
225 x 6

*Muscle Ups*
6

*Smith Bench*
225 x 6

*Supinated Close Grip Pullups*
17

*Xplode Incline Press (level 6)*
270 x 5

*Supinated Close Grip Pullups*
15

*Xplode Incline Press (level 6)*
270 x 5

*DragonFlags*
8 (2 sets)

*Straight Armed Pulldowns *
87.5 x 10

*Upside Down Kettle Bell Pushups*
30

*Straight Armed Pulldowns *
87.5 x 10

*Upside Down Kettle Bell Pushups*
30

*Lying BW Triceps Press*
30

*Barbell Curls* 
85 x 12

*Lying BW Triceps Press*
30

*Barbell Curls* 
85 x 12

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15

*5 minutes of Mysofascial Stretches on the foam roller* 

*Hot tub for 20 minutes*

*** GREAT WORKOUT TODAY.*


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 2, 2009)

katt said:


> I really need to do this too     I have a little more extra 'padding' that doesn't feel comfortable.



Easy to say ... but hard to do ......especially with all the summer parties.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 2, 2009)

7/2/03

Time to evaluate the last year (since I started this journal exactly one year ago - tomorrow).

My weight is down 10 lbs. (currently 180)
Strength is about the same.
Endurance is up
Power is about the same
My waist is down 1 - 1 1/2 inches

Overall I'm happy where I am.  I don't really want to drop anymore weight.  My waist at the largest part (by my belly button) measures 34".  The smallest section is just above my hips (a little over 33") so I "COULD" drop one more inch but I don't want to sacrifice more muscle loss for one more inch on my waist.  

Looks like I need some new goals.

*New Goals by September 30, 2009:*
10 Muscle Ups
Push Press BW five times
Squat 225 x 30 (previous PB 26)
Keep 34' waist (or below)
Weight does not matter

This will give me around 90 days.  I'll try to take some current pics to see the progress in the mirror as well.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 2, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> 7/2/03
> 
> Time to evaluate the last year (since I started this journal exactly one year ago - tomorrow).
> 
> ...


 
I feel better about my waist size now that you've said this.  I'm hovering right between 36 and 37 depending on the day, yet I also weigh a good 35 pounds more than you right now, so it's good to know I'm not a fat lard ass, cause I am pretty sure you're very lean, so I'll take the 2 inch bigger waist with 35 more total pounds.

I'd actually love to get down to 200 and keep my strength gains coming, but I don't know if that's really doable, and I would rather keep pushing the weights up at this point then to drop 15 lbs and have my lifts stall....

what i need to do is keep eating like a pig, but throw in some cardio to at least get some heart health.  problem is, I like to squat and deadlift with a high frequency, so my legs are bordering on being shot all the time as it is, and every good cardio exercise utilizes the legs.  You got any ideas for good cardio that doesn't tax the legs?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 3, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> 7/2/03
> 
> Time to evaluate the last year (since I started this journal exactly one year ago - tomorrow).
> 
> ...


A successful year!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 3, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> I feel better about my waist size now that you've said this.  I'm hovering right between 36 and 37 depending on the day, yet I also weigh a good 35 pounds more than you right now, so it's good to know I'm not a fat lard ass, cause I am pretty sure you're very lean, so I'll take the 2 inch bigger waist with 35 more total pounds.
> 
> I'd actually love to get down to 200 and keep my strength gains coming, but I don't know if that's really doable, and I would rather keep pushing the weights up at this point then to drop 15 lbs and have my lifts stall....
> 
> what i need to do is keep eating like a pig, but throw in some cardio to at least get some heart health.  problem is, I like to squat and deadlift with a high frequency, so my legs are bordering on being shot all the time as it is, and every good cardio exercise utilizes the legs.  You got any ideas for good cardio that doesn't tax the legs?



I'm glad I can make you feel better about yourself......LOL

Here's is vid for you.  I am SURE you'll enjoy.  Try these....it will get your heart rate up in more than one way.

YouTube - Fitness - Boot Camp Workout 1: Burpee's Exercise


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 3, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> A successful year!



Thanks...........I like progress...........


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 3, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> I'm glad I can make you feel better about yourself......LOL
> 
> *Here's is vid for you. I am SURE you'll enjoy. Try these....it will get your heart rate up in more than one way.*
> 
> YouTube - Fitness - Boot Camp Workout 1: Burpee's Exercise


 
Just what I was looking for 

I'm pretty sure it should be illegal for someone to look like that, unless they are your wife or girlfriend, and so in this case...ILLEGAL!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 3, 2009)

7/3/09

*CORE and LOWER*

* *10 minutes of intervals to warm up *(rates 7.0, 9.0, 11.0 and 12.5)

*Weighted Hanging Leg Raise*
+17.5 x 12 (2 sets)

*Swiss Ball Inch Worms*
20 (2 sets)

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 20 (2 sets)

*SLDL*
250 x 12 (2 sets)

*Squat*
230 x 8 (5 sets)

*Lower Cable Attached Oblique Twist*
22.5 x 20 (2 sets)

*Dual DB Swing*
45 x 15 (2 sets)

*5 minutes of Mysofascial Stretches on the foam roller*

*20 minutes in the Hot Tub*

** Had a training partner today.  One of my buddies is in town for the weekend.  He trains a lot but I'm sure he'll be sore for the next two days...



*** My TRX just arrived yesterday.............It's fun.  I was playing with it this morning.   I had B doing some exercises too.  haha   If you don't know what is it - I have posted some links of TRX from you tube during the last week in here.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 3, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> YouTube - Fitness - Boot Camp Workout 1: Burpee's Exercise


Holy Crap!  My boobs jiggle more then her's did.  What a hottie.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 4, 2009)

7/4/09

*BASKETBALL*

*Got 5 games in *- about a hour of full court

*5 minutes of Mysofascial Stretches on the foam roller*

*20 minutes in the Hot Tub*


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 5, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> You got any ideas for good cardio that doesn't tax the legs?


sex


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 6, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> 7/4/09
> 
> BASKETBALL
> 
> ...


 

Well, Well, Well...
Where are you working out now?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 7, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> sex



That would depend on whether or not you have to chase and catch her first.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 7, 2009)

7/7/09

*UPPER*

* 9 minutes on tread to warmup (7, 9, 11, 12.5 intervals)

*Bench *
135 x 29

*Pullups*
17

*Dragonflags*
9
8

*Push Press*
145 x 5
140 x 6
140 x 6

*ALTERNATE (2 SETS)*

*A) Weighted Supinated Grip Pullups*
BW +45 x 8

*B) Weighted Dips*
BW +45 x 10

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 20 (2)

*DB Row*
130 x 22 *PB
130 x 16

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15 (2 sets)

*Fly*
45 x 20 (2 sets)

*Myofascial stretch for 5 minutes*

*Hot tub for 20 minutes*


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 7, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> 7/7/09
> 
> 
> *DB Row*
> ...


I have alway been in awe of your DB rows, and nothing has changed!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 7, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> sex


 
only if she's on top....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 8, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> I have alway been in awe of your DB rows, and nothing has changed!



 Thanks......They felt reeeeal good.  

*and for you others...............*

I think EVERYONE likes "that kind of cardio"


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 8, 2009)

7/8/09

*CORE and LOWER*

** 9 minutes on tread (intervals of 7.5, 9.5, 11.5 & 12.5)* 

** 3 minutes on Row machine*

*Ab rollouts*
30
15
20

*Trap Bar Deads*
315 x 17
405 x 5 (2 sets)

*Obliques Cable Cross*
22.5 x 15 (2 sets)

*Overhead Squat*
115 x 7
100 x 12
100 x 11

*Swiss Ball Crunch*
+25 x 30 (2 sets)

*DB Snatch *
80 x 5 (2 sets)

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15 (2 sets)

*Myofascial stretch for 5 minutes*

** GREAT workout today.......


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 9, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> I have alway been in awe of your DB rows, and nothing has changed!



+1

those are some sick DB rows. I'm only doing 170 on the T-bar for 3! you're doing 130 with one arm for 22!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 9, 2009)

Moomba is a sick freak with back strength.

Dont feel bad SF.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 9, 2009)

Scarface30 said:


> +1
> 
> those are some sick DB rows. I'm only doing 170 on the T-bar for 3! you're doing 130 with one arm for 22!





			
				Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Moomba is a sick freak with back strength.



Thanks........like Monkey man said....That is my best exercise.

---

I'm taking a few days off and heading to Northern Lower Michigan (Boyne) for some R-n-R with the family and extended family.

I completed my own verse of "blast straps".    

Camo colored Tie downs: $16 (Lowe's)
2 Handles: $ 22 (internet)
2 Carabiner Clips: $8 (Lowe's)

Some fun bodyweight exercises:  PRICELESS

See you back on Monday.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 9, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Thanks........like Monkey man said....That is my best exercise.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



If you Post PICs, SO will I !?

I'm just going north for saturday though,
Hate fighting the "head-back" traffic Sunday afternoon.

Destroys my Zen-Thingy - :-(


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 13, 2009)

7/13/09

*UPPER*

* back from vacation.  It was a nice break from the gym and the computers.

** 7 minutes in tread (7.5, 9.5, 11.5 one minute intervals)

*Muscle Ups*
6
5
4
* disappointed here...I was going for 9.  It looks eazy on paper  

*Push Press*
145 x 5
145 x 6
145 x 7

*Supinated Close Grip Pullups*
18
12

*Smith Bench*
235 x 5
235 x 4
225 x 5

*DragonFlags*
10

*Straight Armed Pulldowns *
92.5 x 8 (2 sets)

*Upside Down Kettle Bell Pushups*
25 (2 sets)

*BW Row*
25 (2 sets)

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15

*5 minutes of Mysofascial*


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> 7/13/09
> 
> *Supinated Close Grip Pullups*
> 18
> 12


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 14, 2009)

Welcome back buddy!

I take my GR up to a local high school to run and fetch.... they are starting up two a days. Football is in the air. Not like I wanna see summer go, but still looking forward to CB.

Going to be interesting to see how Pryor handles his sophomore year...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 15, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Welcome back buddy!
> 
> I take my GR up to a local high school to run and fetch.... they are starting up two a days. Football is in the air. Not like I wanna see summer go, but still looking forward to CB.
> 
> Going to be interesting to see how Pryor handles his sophomore year...



I'm looking forward to some football.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 15, 2009)

7/14/09

*CORE and LOWER*

* 7 minutes of intervals to warm up (rates 7.0, 9.0, 11.0)

*Weighted Hanging Leg Raise*
+20 x 15
15
15

*Swiss Ball Inch Worms*
25 (2 sets)

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 25 (2 sets)

*SLDL*
255 x 10
255 x 8

*Squat*
225 x 10 * I leaned forward on last rep .. I felt a little twinge in my back so I dropped the reps for the next couple sets.    Some moron turned the squat rack around so it faces toward the gym instead of toward the mirrors.   It made it hard to concentrate on good form with all the people moving around in front of me.  
225 x 5 (4 sets)

*Lower Cable Attached Oblique Twist*
22.5 x 20 (2 sets)

*Super Squat* (on toes)
4 plates x 10
6 plates x 10
8 plates x 10
10 plates x 5
*
10 minutes of Mysofascial Stretches on the foam roller

20 minutes in the Hot Tub

10 minutes of Mysofascial Stretches on the foam roller after hot tub*


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 15, 2009)

Am I going to have to go back and research the PWR olympic motions you dont use anymore?

At least youre, keeping it fun


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 16, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> *Squat*
> 225 x 10 * I leaned forward on last rep .. I felt a little twinge in my back so I dropped the reps for the next couple sets. Some moron turned the squat rack around so it faces toward the gym instead of toward the mirrors. It made it hard to concentrate on good form with all the people moving around in front of me.
> 225 x 5 (4 sets)


Dude! seriously? You dare muss up someones perfect set up at the curling rack???


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 16, 2009)

The Monkey Man said:


> Am I going to have to go back and research the PWR olympic motions you dont use anymore?
> 
> At least youre, keeping it fun



haha.......you can't do EVERY cool lift in a program.   The only thing I am not doing regularly are cleans.........I'm still getting in two kinds of deadlifts, Push Presses, Bench, Squat, Chins, Pullups, Rows, a little ISO work and lots of core work not to mention some cardio and hoops.......what more are you looking for ........... 




> Dude! seriously? You dare muss up someones perfect set up at the curling rack???



Funny.......maybe that is why they turned it around so they can curl and watch the gym floor.............


----------



## katt (Jul 16, 2009)

Whats a muscle up???


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 16, 2009)

katt said:


> Whats a muscle up???



They are fun.......give 'em a try:

YouTube - muscle ups


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 16, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> 7/14/09
> 
> *CORE and LOWER*
> 
> ...


Your workouts are so innovative buddy...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 16, 2009)

katt said:


> Whats a muscle up???


I am going to leave the obvious perverted response to myself. Hey Katt .


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 16, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Your workouts are so innovative buddy...



Thanks.......I'm glad I switched it a while ago.   I really like the UPPER/LOWER split.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 16, 2009)

7/16/09

*UPPER*

* 5 minutes on tread to warmup

*Bench *
135 x 28  * was shooting for 30...

*Pullups*
17 * was shooting for 18 

*Dragonflags*
9
8

*Weighted Wide Grip Pullups*
BW +45 x 8

*Weighted Dips*
BW +45 x 11

*Weighted Wide Grip Pullups*
BW +45 x 7

*Weighted Dips*
BW +45 x 10

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 27 (2 sets)

*DB Row*
130 x 23 *PB...one more than last week  
130 x 17

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15 (2 sets)

*Fly*
50 x 20 (2 sets)

*EZ Bar Curl*
85 x 10

*French Press*
85 x 8

*EZ Bar Curl*
85 x 10

*French Press*
85 x 10

*Myofascial stretch for 10 minutes*

*Hot tub for 20 minutes *

*** Had some good motivation today (thanks to work "stuff")     I was very happy about the 23 reps on DB Rows.  I'll try for 30 reps on the bench and 18 pullups next week.


----------



## katt (Jul 16, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> They are fun.......give 'em a try:
> 
> YouTube - muscle ups



So it's basically a cheating pull up??  



JerseyDevil said:


> I am going to leave the obvious perverted response to myself. Hey Katt .



Bad Jersey.... Bad Bad...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 16, 2009)

katt said:


> So it's basically a cheating pull up??



Hardly.........You pull your entire body OVER the bar....Give it a try.  Let me know how many you get


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 16, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> *DB Row*
> 130 x 23 *PB...one more than last week
> 130 x 17


...as in...23 reps...per hand????  Do you sir...have problems walking straight thru door ways? Your back has GOT to be W I D E...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 17, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> ...as in...23 reps...per hand????  Do you sir...have problems walking straight thru door ways? Your back has GOT to be W I D E...



I would not call me very wide.  I'm only weighing around 180 these days   but I appreciate the comment


----------



## Pylon (Jul 17, 2009)

I was just thinking that 23 reps wasn't really that impressive.  Then I noticed the "1" in front of the "30"....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 18, 2009)

Pylon said:


> I was just thinking that 23 reps wasn't really that impressive.  Then I noticed the "1" in front of the "30"....



 ........funny.

.......

I'm recovering from the Kid Rock concert last night at Comerica Park.  He always puts on a great show and the people watching was phenomenal.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 19, 2009)

7/19/09

2 hours of hoops this morning

1 hour walk with MJ and Samson.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey Buddy!  Just saying hi.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 19, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Hey Buddy!  Just saying hi.



Hey JD.....I'm just catching up on-line.  We just had a great steak dinner with some Pino Nior.  MJ is sleeping, Samson is chilling outside and B is at the neighbors for a hour.



Hope all is well with you.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 20, 2009)

7/17/09

*FORGOT TO POST FROM LAST FRIDAY*

*CORE and LOWER*

*Ab rollouts*
35 (2 sets)

*Trap Bar Deads*
315 x 20
405 x 6 (2 sets)

*Obliques Cable Cross*
22.5 x 15 (2 sets)

*Overhead Squat*
105 x 12
105 x 6 (stopped)

*Swiss Ball Crunch*
+30 x 30 (2 sets)

*DB Snatch *
85 x 5 (2 sets)

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15 (2 sets)

*Myofascial stretch for 5 minutes*

*Hot tub for 20 minutes*

* All goals were hit today.  Adding at least one rep or 5 lbs for every exercises per week.


----------



## Pylon (Jul 20, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> * All goals were hit today.  Adding at least one rep or 5 lbs for every exercises per week.



Can't ask for more than that.  Nice work!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 20, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Can't ask for more than that.  Nice work!



That's what I'm thinking............Thanks.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 20, 2009)

7/20/09

*UPPER*

** 7 minutes in tread (7.0, 9.0, 10.0 one minute intervals)

*Muscle Ups*
9 * Got it!  Hit my goal for the day
6

*Push Press*
150 x 7 * Hit my second goal for the day
150 x 8  *** then added one more
150 x 8  **** did it again.

*Supinated Close Grip Pullups*
19 * Hit the third goal for the day!  
15

*Smith Bench*
225 x 7 * Hit fourth goal...I'm on a roll
225 x 5

*DragonFlags*
10 * shooting for 11......

*Straight Armed Pulldowns* 
87.5 x 10
92.5 x 7 

*Hammer Shrug*
270 x 10
180 x 20

*Upside Down Kettle Bell Pushups*
26 * one more than last time .. goal was 27
20

*T-bar Row*
140 x 10 (2 sets)

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15

*5 minutes of Mysofascial stretchs on foam roller*


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 21, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> )
> 
> *Muscle Ups*
> 9 * Got it! Hit my goal for the day
> ...


It looks like you have your training dialed in YM.  

Great job buddy!  

You playing QB this year?  Remember I have been out of touch


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 21, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> It looks like you have your training dialed in YM.
> 
> Great job buddy!
> 
> You playing QB this year?  Remember I have been out of touch



Thanks Jersey.  I retired from football a while ago.   I miss playing football but I still play basketball one day a week.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 21, 2009)

7/21/09

*CORE and LOWER*

* 7 minutes of intervals to warm up (rates 7.0, 9.0, 11.0)

*Lying Leg Lifts*
60
50

*SLDL*
225 x 15 (2 sets)

*Swiss Ball Inch Worms*
25
30

*Squat*
* right knee felt like is what going to dislocate so I stopped (WTF!)

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 27 (2 sets)

*Leg Press *(instead of Squats)
200 x 15
300 x 15
400 x 10
300 x 15

*DB Side Bends*
75 x 15 (2 sets)

*Dual DB Swing*
40 x 20 (2 sets)

*Decline Crunch *
25 (2 sets)

*
10 minutes of Mysofascial Stretches* on the foam roller

*20 minutes in the Hot Tub*

* I'm pretty pissed about my knee.........................I'm not sure what is going on.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 22, 2009)

.......forgot to add 

*DB Lunges*
45 x 10 (2 sets)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 23, 2009)

Hey YM!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 23, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Hey YM!



What's up Jersey?   I have a big day tomorrow.  8:30 am Doctor's appointment.....for.. .........snip...snip.   I plan on taking at least five days off from the gym (doc recommends 10 but that is not happening).    No more babies in my future.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 23, 2009)

7/23/09

*UPPER*

* worked out at my work gym.  I did a lot of high rep BW stuff today.  I plan on taking at least 5 days off starting tomorrow.  I'll come back with a new routine.  I want to start adding in my suspension training and some more heavy bag work.  I'm going to get a session with a local boxing coach in a few weeks to show me the ropes.

* 8 minutes on tread to warm up.

*Feet Elavated Pushups*
25

*Pullups*
20

*DB Press*
90 x 4 (2 sets)

*Dips* 
25

*Chins*
18

*Feet Elavated Pushups*
25

*BW Rows*
20 

*Dips* 
20

*Pullups*
16

*Feet Elavated Pushups*
25

*BW Rows*
20 

*Feet Elavated Pushups*
25

*Chins*
15 

*Standing Single Arm DB Press*
50 x 8 (3 sets)

*Pullups*
16

*BW Rows*
20 

*Feet Elavated Pushups*
25


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 24, 2009)

good luck on the snip-snip. I hear it's a rather simple procedure.

workouts are coming along nicely, but the few days off might help you out.

how often do you switch up your routine? just wondering, because things seem to not stay the same for long.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 24, 2009)

Scarface30 said:


> good luck on the snip-snip. I hear it's a rather simple procedure.
> 
> workouts are coming along nicely, but the few days off might help you out.
> 
> how often do you switch up your routine? just wondering, because things seem to not stay the same for long.



I'm back........a little discomfort but not tooooo bad (so far).

I usually change things up every couple months.   I stick with the same core exercises

Squat
Presses
Rows
Chins/Pullups
Tbar Deads
SLDL 

then I throw in some things like Snatches, Clean & Presses, Curls, Triceps work, Leg Press, Flys............just for a variation.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 24, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> I'm back........a little discomfort but not tooooo bad (so far).




Any good drugs?

Keep the boys iced, and don't push it.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 24, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Any good drugs?
> 
> Keep the boys iced, and don't push it.



Vics and frozen blueberries


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 24, 2009)

Dude! 
Glad to hear you are feeling better....

Your pull ups are off the hook!

My fat-ass still can't pull up more than 8 good reps...oi.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 24, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Dude!
> Glad to hear you are feeling better....
> 
> Your pull ups are off the hook!
> ...



Thanks.........as you drop weight the pullups will be a lot easier


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 24, 2009)

YM, your workouts ALWAYS humble me, outstanding!!! Hope all is well after your procedure!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 24, 2009)

Archangel said:


> YM, your workouts ALWAYS humble me, outstanding!!! Hope all is well after your procedure!!!



Vicodin and frozen blueberries are the trick!!  

 


Good to see you back


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 24, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> What's up Jersey? I have a big day tomorrow. 8:30 am Doctor's appointment.....for.. .........snip...snip. I plan on taking at least five days off from the gym (doc recommends 10 but that is not happening). No more babies in my future.


OUCH!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 25, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> OUCH!!!



So far...............so good (knock on wood)


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> frozen blueberries are the trick!!


"We'll just tell your mother we ate the whole thing"
- American Pie


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 26, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> So far...............so good (knock on wood)



Let me guess no pun intended


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 27, 2009)

All is well here.....I plan on hitting the gym on Thursday after six days off.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 27, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> All is well here.....I plan on hitting the gym on Thursday after six days off.



Good to hear.  t-2 days


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 27, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> All is well here.....I plan on hitting the gym on Thursday after six days off.


.. and I bet you will hit it hard!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 27, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> .. and I bet you will hit it hard!



Be careful the first couple of workouts.  Just sayin'.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 28, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Good to hear.  t-2 days



Good luck   Rest, Ice and Ibu worked for me.



			
				Jersey said:
			
		

> .. and I bet you will hit it hard!



Next week, I'll hit it hard.   This week will be low volume / medium weight.



			
				TT said:
			
		

> Be careful the first couple of workouts. Just sayin'.



I hear ya......I don't want my balls to swell up like melons


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 28, 2009)

I used to use the roll-on BIO FREEZE
on the knees top and bottom of the cap = patellar tendon,
and it worked good...

(Untill I trainied thru the BioFreeze)  


Youre finally getting old - 
(sorry, join the club)


I also use one of these between sets:


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 29, 2009)

The Monkey Man said:


> I used to use the roll-on BIO FREEZE
> on the knees top and bottom of the cap = patellar tendon,
> and it worked good...
> 
> ...



Old ?   

That's ridiculous  You are only old when you "except that you are old."   I'm not there yet.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 29, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Old ?
> 
> That's ridiculous  You are only old when you "*except* that you are old." I'm not there yet.


 
But see, you are getting old....you forgot you were supposed to say ACCEPT, not except!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 29, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> But see, you are getting old....you forgot you were supposed to say ACCEPT, not except!!



OK smart*ss.   You are next for the same surgery that I just had.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 29, 2009)

The Monkey Man said:


> I also use one of these between sets:



Is that your dip station?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 29, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> OK smart*ss. You are next for the same surgery that I just had.


 
I'm gonna wait to see if it affects your workouts first.....you can be my guinea pig


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 29, 2009)

how are you doing YM?

think you'll be back in the gym tomorrow like you planned?


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 29, 2009)

The Monkey Man said:


>





hey, nothing wrong with that. it could be like a portable dip station, or used for supine rows or something.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 30, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> I'm gonna wait to see if it affects your workouts first.....you can be my guinea pig



The surgery will not slow me down.    I think the 6 days off will definitely help.  We'll see next week.   I plan on hitting the gym tonight and Friday then bball over the weekend.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 30, 2009)

Scarface30 said:


> how are you doing YM?
> 
> think you'll be back in the gym tomorrow like you planned?



Things are great here.   Everything is healing up.  I plan on going tonight but not 100% - probably about 80% just to be safe.   I'll pick up the pace next week.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 30, 2009)

7/30/09

*NOTE TO SELF: *

I wanted to create a new program but after thinking about it for a while I'm going to stick with my Upper/Lower split.  It's effective and less draining than the full body programs that I have done in the past.  

I plan on adding some new exercises (straps), jump ropes and some heavy bag stuff once a week.  It's hard to fit in all the exercises that I like.

*Goals - in order of importance - for the next two months:*
Avoid injuries
Have fun
Stay lean 
Keep as much size and strength as possible
Improve endurance

Rep Range will be primarily 8-10; Some will be 20 and others may be 3.  It will just depend on "the body" that week.  As long as I beat my previous numbers I will continue with that exercise.  Once I am not progressing I will switch out the exercise for another one.  If I miss basketball or boxing on the weekend - its no big deal.   Those are just my fun days outside the weight room.

Sun -  Basketball
Mon - UPPER
Tue - LOWER
Wed -OFF
Thu - UPPER
Fri -   LOWER
Sat -  Box

I'll switch things up in October.


----------



## katt (Jul 30, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Is that your dip station?


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 30, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Good luck   Rest, Ice and Ibu worked for me.



Surprisingly, twas a lot easier then I expected.  little uncomfortable yesterday, today I feel great.  Best thing is I have a few days off leading right into a long weekend.  Score.  

Just sucks being home, and not being able to go for a run or workout.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 30, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Surprisingly, twas a lot easier then I expected.  little uncomfortable yesterday, today I feel great.  Best thing is I have a few days off leading right into a long weekend.  Score.
> 
> Just sucks being home, and not being able to go for a run or workout.



Good to hear.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> 7/21/09
> *Squat*
> * right knee felt like is what going to dislocate so I stopped (WTF!)
> * I'm pretty pissed about my knee.........................I'm not sure what is going on.


How about...we're 38..and live active lives...not that of a couch potato and its gonna hurt once in a while? 


Was looking at your split..am thinking I may take after it a bit.
You have some wild workouts, so could ya help a brotha out with some ideas?

My workout days are:
sun, mon, tues, thurs and fri.
I take wed and sats off with my days off.
The odd days throw off my schedule, so am wondernig if the upper/lower split will work?

How many exercises per BP do you do?
I was thinking one upper: bench and rows
One lower: Squats and SLDL

2nd upper: Delts and Pull Ups
2nd lower: Front squats or lunges and deads.

Or...do you do all upper (chest, delts and back) one day?

Don't want to make it too complicated. Get in hit it, get out.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 31, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> How about...we're 38..and live active lives...not that of a couch potato and its gonna hurt once in a while?
> 
> 
> Was looking at your split..am thinking I may take after it a bit.
> ...



I hear ya ....... 38 is the new 25 right ????   In my world it is   LOL

As far as your split goes.....That is how I am going to do it - for the most part.

I'll post my "projected split" on here today for a POR (point of reference) for you and me    I'm sure it will have some slight mods but the basics will remain the same.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 31, 2009)

New Split to start on 8/2/09 ======
===========================

*Sunday*
*BASKETBALL*

*Monday*

10 minutes of Intervals on treadmill

*UPPER*
_Alternate_ (3 sets)
Weighted Chins BW+45 x 10
Push Press 135 x 10

Alternate (2 sets)
Suspension Press 10
Suspension Row 10 

Alternate (2 sets)
BW Dips 20
BW Row 20

* one bonus upper exercise which will change weekly

Myofascial Stretch 5 min

*Tuesday*

Row machine 5 minutes

*CORE and LOWER*

Trapbar Deads 405 x 5 (2 sets), 315 x 15 (1 set)

Hanging Leg Raise 20 (3 sets)

DB Snatch 80 x 5 (3 sets)

Trunk Pulldowns 97.5 x 20 (3 sets)

Dual DB Swing 40 x 20 (2 sets)

Plank 90 seconds (2 sets)

Overhead Squat 105 x 10 (2 sets)

Myofascial stretch 10 minutes

*Wednesday*  OFF

*Thursday* 

Jump Rope 10 min

*UPPER*

_Alternate_ (3 sets)
DB Row 130 x 15
DB Press 85 x 8

Alternate (2 sets)
Xplode Incline press 410 x 3 
Pullups 15

Alternate (2 sets)
Curl 80 x 10
Tri BW press 20

* one bonus upper exercise which will change weekly

Myofascial Stretch 5 min

*Friday *

10 minutes of intervals on tread

*CORE and LOWER*

Inch Worms on Swiss Ball 25 (3 sets)

Squat 225 x 15 (2 sets)

Dragonflags 8 (2 sets)

SLDL 225 x 12 (2 sets)

Side Bends 80 x 10 (2 sets)

DB Lunge 60 x 12 (2 sets)

Lying leg raise 40  (2 sets)

Calf Raise 50 x 20 (2 sets)

Myofascial stretch 10 minutes


*Saturday *

*Heavy Bag/Boxing (optional)*


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 31, 2009)

7/31/09

*FULLBODY*

* break in workout after a 7 day layoff

5 minutes on treadmill to warmup

Supinate Pullups
8

Pushups
20

Chins
12

Pushups
20

Wide Grip Pullups
12

Close Pushups
20

Super Squat
4 plates x 12
4 plates x 15

SLDL
135 x 15
135 x 12

Push Press
95 x 10

Combo - Clean/Front Squat/Push Press
95 x 6

Push Press
95 x 12

Xplode Incline Press
180 x 15

T-bar Row
140 x 6

Xplode Incline Press
270 x 10

T-bar Row
105 x 12

Hanging Leg Raise
15 (2 sets)

Myofascial stretch
5 minutes


* felt great...Didn't want to get too crazy today.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 31, 2009)

nice "break in" workout YM the surgery doesn't seem to have slowed you down.

nice workout setup above. I'd like to get back into a 4 day split, it's just with school going to be the busiest I have ever had it, 4 days aren't too much of an option. but I really enjoy the upper/lower split. good stuff.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 1, 2009)

will look into this split, amigo!

What the heck is a 'myofacial'? Kind of like smiling exercises?
   

ha!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 2, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> 7/31/09
> 
> *FULLBODY*
> 
> ...


 
Look at you hitting the ground running.  I would expect no less from you buddy!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 2, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Look at you hitting the ground running.  I would expect no less from you buddy!



Thanks man.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 2, 2009)

8/2/09

*BASKETBALL *for two hours


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 3, 2009)

Everything feeling good?


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 3, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Everything feeling good?



the real question is how's things in the bedroom???


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 3, 2009)

Or the living room couch?  Or kitchen table?


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 3, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Or the living room couch? Or kitchen table?


 
oh yes, and the ever popular incline weight bench


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 3, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Everything feeling good?



 No problems....what about you?



> the real question is how's things in the bedroom???



Haven't tested it yet.........



> Or the living room couch? Or kitchen table?



...and many other places..........


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 3, 2009)

8/3/09

*UPPER*

5 mins on treadmill

*all RIs 60 seconds

*Weighted Chins *
BW+45 x 12

*Push Press *
135 x 10

*Weighted Chins *
BW+45 x 10

*Push Press *
135 x 10

*Weighted Chins *
BW+45 x 10

*Push Press *
135 x 10

*Suspension Press* (handles about 20" from the floor)
10

*Suspension Row* 
10 

*Suspension Press* (handles about 20" from the floor)
15

*Suspension Row* 
15

*Suspension Press* (handles about 20" from the floor)
15

*Suspension Row* 
15

*BW Dips*
20

*Wide Grip Pullups*
10

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15
15

*BW Dips*
14

*Wide Grip Pullups*
8

*Medicine Ball Pushups*
15

*Side Raise*
17.5 x 20

*Lying Leg Lifts*
30

*Myofascial Stretch on foam roller *
5 min

*Overall a great workout.   The suspension presses were fun  (and hard)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 3, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> 8/3/09
> *Overall a great workout.   The suspension presses were fun  (and hard)



I told one of the better trainers at my club about the muscleups today.
He looked like he was excited at the concept...

Funny how a dude with a masters degree in training or whatever,
wouldn't know that anyway, but...    who am I to judge?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 4, 2009)

The Monkey Man said:


> I told one of the better trainers at my club about the muscleups today.
> He looked like he was excited at the concept...
> 
> Funny how a dude with a masters degree in training or whatever,
> wouldn't know that anyway, but...    who am I to judge?



Look at most of the trainers ...  I would NOT trust most of them to know "jack".   ANYONE can pass a written test


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 4, 2009)

Lookin good in here YM!


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 4, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> 8/3/09
> 
> 
> *Overall a great workout.   The suspension presses were fun  (and hard)



You have TRX straps?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 4, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> You have TRX straps?



I made my own version for $42 (rather than $150).


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 4, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> I made my own version for $42 (rather than $150).




Linky?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 4, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Linky?



I'll put the links in tomorrow.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 4, 2009)

8/4/09

7 minutes of intervals on tread (7.0, 9.0 and 11.0)

*CORE and LOWER*

* All RIs were 60 seconds

*Ab rollouts*
10

*Squat*
225 x 5

*Ab rollouts*
10

*Squat*
225 x 5

*Ab rollouts*
10

*Squat*
225 x 5

*Ab rollouts*
10

*Squat*
225 x 5

*Ab rollouts*
10

*Squat*
225 x 5

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15 (2 sets)

*SLDL *
225 x 10 (2 sets)

*Side Bends *
80 x 10 (2 sets)

*DB Lunge* 
55 x 10 (2 sets)

*Lying leg raise *
30 (2 sets)

*Myofascial stretch 10 minutes*

Nice workout today...Did not push 100% probably about 75% ... No knee pain which was nice.   Also I'm about 90 % recovered from my surgery.


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 4, 2009)

nice squattage YM

I see you are back into doing the superset type thing I stole from you a while back. that stuff is tough!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 5, 2009)

Scarface30 said:


> nice squattage YM
> 
> I see you are back into doing the superset type thing I stole from you a while back. that stuff is tough!



  Thanks....the squattage should progress every week (by at least 3 reps) for the next 5 weeks.

I really like alternating Push/Pull and Lower/Core exercises.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 5, 2009)

Insane, simply insane.................I LIKE!!!
Hope all is well YM!!!


----------



## Double D (Aug 5, 2009)

Thats the typical all over the place workouts I enjoy reading! Thats all with no rest?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 5, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Insane, simply insane.................I LIKE!!!
> Hope all is well YM!!!



  Things are great here !!!



			
				Malley said:
			
		

> Thats the typical all over the place workouts I enjoy reading! Thats all with no rest?



All rest intervals were 60 seconds


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm doing my 2nd upper this afternoon...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 6, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> I'm doing my 2nd upper this afternoon...



How did it go?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 6, 2009)

8/6/09

*UPPER*

* 10 minute on tread

** Did mostly BW training today with my suspension straps...

*Wide Grip Pullups*
20

*Suspension Press*
20

*Medium Grip Pullups*
15

*Suspension Press*
20

*Chins*
12

*Suspension Press*
20

*BW Row *(feet on bench)
20

*Dips*
20

*BW Row *(feet on bench)
20

*Dips*
14

*BW Row *(feet on bench)
20

*Dips*
12

*Close Grip (triceps) Suspension Press*
15

*BW Row *(feet on bench)
20

*Close Grip (triceps) Suspension Press*
15

*BW Row *(feet on bench)
20

*BW Overhead Tricep Press* (using suspension straps)
20

*BW Row *(using suspension straps / feet on bench)
20

*BW Overhead Tricep Press* (using suspension straps)
20

*BW Row *(using suspension straps / feet on bench)
20

*BW Overhead Tricep Press* (using suspension straps)
20

*BW Row *(using suspension straps / feet on bench)
20

*Standing One Armed DB Press*
50 x 10 (3 sets)

*Pitchers*
30 x 10 (3 sets)

*** *MAJOR pump today *


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 6, 2009)

Who are you, and what have you done to my buddy YM?  

Has he been abducted and taken to your planet for study of human specimens?

Seriously... great workout (wth are suspension straps?)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 6, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Who are you, and what have you done to my buddy YM?
> 
> Has he been abducted and taken to your planet for study of human specimens?
> 
> Seriously... great workout (wth are suspension straps?)



Here's a pic of the suspension press

Also a video:

YouTube - Ultimate suspension press ups


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 7, 2009)

Here is a cheaper option:

Vegas Pro Workout Straps


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 7, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> How did it go?


It went...today..and not as well as I'd hoped...but I went...


----------



## Double D (Aug 7, 2009)

Suspension Press?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 7, 2009)

Malley said:


> Suspension Press?



Look at the pic and video a couple comments up.....

YouTube - Ultimate suspension press ups


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 7, 2009)

8/7/09

*LOWER*

* 5 minutes on tread 

*Ab rollouts*
10
** Abs are TOAST from Tuesday and yesterday

*Trap Bar Deads*
405 x 8
405 x 7
315 x 15

*Obliques Cable Cross*
22.5 x 15 (2 sets)

*DB Snatch *
85 x 6 (2 sets)

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15 (2 sets)

*10 minutes on tread on 10.0 incline and 4.0 rate*

*5 minutes of mysofascial stretch*

** not many ab exercises today.......


----------



## Double D (Aug 7, 2009)

I have been doing DB snatches as well. I like those so much more than BB snatches!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 7, 2009)

Malley said:


> I have been doing DB snatches as well. I like those so much more than BB snatches!



  Love the DB Snatch


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 8, 2009)

8/8/09

*BASKETBALL*

1 hour of hoops.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 8, 2009)

Malley said:


> I have been doing DB snatches as well. I like those so much more than BB snatches!


 
That's because they're easy to do!  The barbell form is just ridiculous to learn, let alone do on a regular basis.  With the dumbbell?  Just grab it and hoist it up.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 9, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Here's a pic of the suspension press
> 
> Also a video:
> 
> YouTube - Ultimate suspension press ups


That looks tough!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 9, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> That's because they're easy to do!  The barbell form is just ridiculous to learn, let alone do on a regular basis.  With the dumbbell?  Just grab it and hoist it up.



  Agreed. 



			
				Jersey said:
			
		

> That looks tough!



They are fun     You should try them.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 9, 2009)

8/9/09

*Ball and UPPER*

* wanted to play ball again today but I lost the first game. I felt good but I was playing with some new guys.  They need to learn how to play a little better....Instead of sitting around for three more games I decided to workout. 

Keep RIs to about 45 seconds....I was sweating like a banchee 

*Muscles Ups*
8
5

*Xpload Incline Press*
360 x 3 (2 sets)
270 x 10

*Machine Row*
245 x 10 (2 sets)

*French Press*
85 x 10 (2 sets)

*EZ Bar Curl*
85 x 14
85 x 10

*Lying leg raise*
25

*Upright Row / Overhead Press*
100 x 15

*Myofascial stretches on foam roller * 
10 minutes


----------



## Pylon (Aug 9, 2009)

You always have the most fun looking stuff in your workouts...


----------



## Double D (Aug 9, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> That's because they're easy to do!  The barbell form is just ridiculous to learn, let alone do on a regular basis.  With the dumbbell?  Just grab it and hoist it up.



Ya but you would be surprised the people I still see jack it up on a day to day basis!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm never surprised by how people screw things up in the gym.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 9, 2009)

it is a constant source of amusement...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 10, 2009)

Pylon said:


> You always have the most fun looking stuff in your workouts...



I try to keep it fresh  



> Ya but you would be surprised the people I still see jack it up on a day to day basis!



True !!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 10, 2009)

8/10/09

7 minutes of intervals on tread (7.5, 9.5 and 11.5)

*CORE and LOWER*

* All RIs were 60 seconds

*Ab rollouts*
10

*Squat*
225 x 10

*Ab rollouts*
10

*Squat*
225 x 10

*Ab rollouts*
10

*Squat*
225 x 10

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15 (2 sets)

*SLDL *
225 x 10
225 x 12

*Side Bends* 
75 x 15 (2 sets)

*DB Lunge* 
55 x 10 (2 sets)

*Lying leg raise *
50

*Seated Calve Raise*
45 x 20

*Myofascial stretch 10 minutes*

** Had a guy who wanted to train with me today.  Still kept a good pace.  I'm sure he'll be sore tomorrow


----------



## Pylon (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice work!  That's quite a workload!


----------



## Double D (Aug 10, 2009)

I dont think he will be back tomorrow!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 11, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Nice work!  That's quite a workload!



Not bad for a 45 minute workout  ... 



			
				Malley said:
			
		

> I dont think he will be back tomorrow!



I'm sure he's feelin' it today.


----------



## Double D (Aug 11, 2009)

Dude good training partners are hard to come by!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 11, 2009)

Malley said:


> Dude good training partners are hard to come by!



I know......It's tough to find someone with the same schedule, goals and commitment.................


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 11, 2009)

8/11/09

*UPPER*

* 5 minutes on tread 

** The guy that I trained with yesterday was up there again.  He wanted to do the UPPER routine with me today.  (No problem)   It was kind of nice to have a partner.  He said he was sore in his glutes today.   He WILL be sore tomorrow.  He's a big time cardio guy so his legs are pretty well trained.  I advised him to only do sets of 10 today with a comfortable weight and to focus on his form.  I did not want to kill him.   


*Weighted Chins* 
BW +90 x 4

*Push Press *
135 x 13

*Weighted Chins* 
BW +100 x 3

*Push Press *
135 x 13

*Weighted Chins* 
BW +90 x 4

*Push Press *
135 x 13

*Weighted Chins* 
BW+45 x 12

*Suspension Press * (handles about 12 inches off the ground)
22

*Suspension Row *
20

*Suspension Press *
18

*Suspension Row *
20

*Suspension Press *
16

*Suspension Row *
20

*BW Dips*
16

*Wide Grip Pullups*
12

*BW Dips*
15

*Wide Grip Pullups*
10

*BW Dips*
14

*Wide Grip Pullups*
8

*Medicine Ball Pushups*
18
16

*Side Raise*
17.5 x 15
25 x 15

*Myofascial Stretch on foam roller *
10 min


----------



## Double D (Aug 11, 2009)

Sick weighted chins!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 12, 2009)

Malley said:


> Sick weighted chins!





			
				Pylon said:
			
		

>




Thanks guys.  I haven't gone "heavy" on chins in a while.  I was really happy with my Push Presses - (No shoulder pain)   It's time to start going heavier.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 12, 2009)

Wait...it gets heavier from there?  Oy!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 13, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Wait...it gets heavier from there?  Oy!



That IS the plan


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 13, 2009)

so....winter schedule is uppon ye, sir? Time to bulk and leave us in your wake even more????


----------



## Double D (Aug 13, 2009)

I love BULKING!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 13, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> so....winter schedule is uppon ye, sir? Time to bulk and leave us in your wake even more????



   You can keep up........



> I love BULKING!!!!!!!!!!!



I've only tried it once..........The heaviest I got was 196....  I didn't want to get fat..............


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 13, 2009)

8/13/09

*LOWER*

* 10 minutes on tread 

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15 (2 sets)

*Trap Bar Deads*
405 x 9
425 x 4
405 x 6

*Obliques Cable Cross*
22.5 x 18 (2 sets)

*DB Snatch* 
90 x 6 (2 sets)

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 30
97.5 x 22

*Dual DB Swing*
45 x 18 (2 sets)

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15 (2 sets)

*10 minutes of mysofascial stretch on the foam roller*

*20 minutes in the hot tub*

Nice workout today


----------



## Pylon (Aug 13, 2009)

Sounds nice.  The hot tub (well, it's more like a warm tub, but still..) is out of service for the next month at my gym while to perform "legally mandated safety upgrades."  Bollocks.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 13, 2009)

Great workout YM!  Those traps are killer


----------



## Pylon (Aug 13, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> *10 minutes of mysofascial stretch on the foam roller*



I've been toying with the idea of getting one of these and trying it out.  Worth the $10?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 13, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Sounds nice.  The hot tub (well, it's more like a warm tub, but still..) is out of service for the next month at my gym while to perform "legally mandated safety upgrades."  Bollocks.



I have my own 



			
				Jersey said:
			
		

> Great workout YM! Those traps are killer



  I'm getting there.




			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by yellowmoomba
> 10 minutes of mysofascial stretch on the foam roller
> 
> I've been toying with the idea of getting one of these and trying it out. Worth the $10?



To me it's worth $100.   I feel like a champ after using it.   I use it EVERY DAY.........so I feel like a champ EVERYDAY...hahahaha


----------



## Pylon (Aug 13, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> I have my own










> To me it's worth $100.   I feel like a champ after using it.   I use it EVERY DAY.........so I feel like a champ EVERYDAY...hahahaha



Fair enough.  Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 13, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> You can keep up........


have at thee, sir


----------



## Double D (Aug 14, 2009)

I am just getting my hot tub going again. Its going to be nice to hop in that sucker after some tough workouts!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 14, 2009)

8/14/09

*UPPER*

* 10 minutes on tread

*DB Row*
130 x 21 Right Arm | 19 Left Arm  

*DB Press* 
90 x 6

*DB Row*
130 x 20 R 18 L

*DB Press* 
90 x 5

*T-bar Row*
135 x 12

*Upside down Kettle Bell Pushups*
25

*T-bar Row*
135 x 12

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15

*Upside down Kettle Bell Pushups*
20

*BW Lying Triceps Press*
20 (2 sets)

*EZ Bar Curl*
75 x 20

*EZ Bar Reverse Grip Curl*
75 x 13

*Standing One Armed DB Press*
45 x 12 (2 sets)

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15 (2 sets)

*10 minutes of mysofascial stretch on the foam roller*


----------



## Double D (Aug 14, 2009)

DB rows are sick!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 14, 2009)

Malley said:


> I am just getting my hot tub going again. Its going to be nice to hop in that sucker after some tough workouts!



Then  to you as well, sir.


Nice workout, YM.  What kind of total time do you run on that load?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 14, 2009)

Malley said:


> DB rows are sick!



 My best exercise 



			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> Nice workout, YM. What kind of total time do you run on that load?



10 minutes to warmup plus about 35-40 minutes of weights.  All RIs are about 60 seconds.....some end up being about 90.    

No BSing today with anyone.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 14, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> 10 minutes to warmup plus about 35-40 minutes of weights.  All RIs are about 60 seconds.....some end up being about 90.
> 
> *No BSing today with anyone.*



Clearly not!


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 15, 2009)

sick workouts YM I said it before and I'll say it again - your DB rows are insane!

playing much basketball lately?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 15, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> *DB Press*
> 90 x 6
> *DB Press*
> 90 x 5


Where these one arm standing?

As usual, killer DB rows....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 15, 2009)

Scarface30 said:


> sick workouts YM I said it before and I'll say it again - your DB rows are insane!
> 
> playing much basketball lately?



I'm playing as much as I can.   I played both Saturday and Sunday last week.   I wanted to play today but my wife just got done running 10 miles this morning so I won't have time to go today.  I am going to ball tomorrow morning at 8:30AM


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 15, 2009)

8/15/09

*CARDIO*

10 minute jog with Samson

25 minutes on the heavy bag


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 16, 2009)

8/16/09

2 hours of basketball


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 17, 2009)

8/17/09

*UPPER*

* 10 minutes of intervals

** All RIs 60 seconds

*Muscle Ups*
8
5

*Wide Supinated Grip Pullups*
20

*Push Press*
155 x 5
155 x 6
155 x 5

*Supinated Grip Pullups*
18

*Xpload Incline Press*
270 x 12

*Supinated Grip Pullups*
16

*Xpload Incline Press*
270 x 12

*Supinated Grip Pullups*
14

*Xpload Incline Press*
270 x 12

*DragonFlags*
5
6
5

*Smith Close Grip Bench*
225 x 5 (3 sets)

*Straight Arm Pullovers*
92.5 x 7 (2 sets)
87.5 x 9

**** 5 minutes on the foam roller*

***** 20 minutes in the Hot Tub*


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 17, 2009)

Who has time for hot tub!?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 17, 2009)

The Monkey Man said:


> Who has time for hot tub!?



When the tub on your deck - which looks out to the lake -  it's easy to find time


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 17, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> When the tub on your deck - which looks out to the lake -  it's easy to find time



True-dat...
My heater is broken to mine, and a new one is $2800...
The pool doesn't need it, but the hot tub would be nice.

So I have to slave in the one at the gym, or eat it. - 

Hmmm, if I had that working, I could post on IM all night WIFI,
from the tub! -


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 17, 2009)

Look at you ripping it up!

Wish I had a hot tub


----------



## Pylon (Aug 17, 2009)

Nice work.  I see several things on that list that I am complete incapable of doing...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 18, 2009)

The Monkey Man said:


> True-dat...
> My heater is broken to mine, and a new one is $2800...
> The pool doesn't need it, but the hot tub would be nice.
> 
> ...



$2800 ? for a heater ????   Sounds like a ripoff to me.  



			
				Jersey said:
			
		

> Look at you ripping it up!
> 
> Wish I had a hot tub



  I still haven't hit my goals yet....but my goal date is 9/30/09



			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> Nice work. I see several things on that list that I am complete incapable of doing...



Thanks....practice makes perfect. I'm sure you could do them if you worked at it.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 18, 2009)

The Monkey Man said:


> Hmmm, if I had that working, I could post on IM all night WIFI,
> from the tub! -



You know you've got it made when you can surf the internet while sitting in a hot tub.


----------



## Double D (Aug 18, 2009)

You fine sir have tremendous pullup strength!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 18, 2009)

Malley said:


> You fine sir have tremendous pullup strength!



Wow....I like to be called "fine sir"...That doesn't happen to much ....haha

Thanks


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 18, 2009)

8/18/09

*LOWER*

* 10 minutes on tread ( up to 12.5 rate ) 

** Keep RIs around 60 seconds except for TB deads - they were about 90 seconds.

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15

*Trap Bar Deads*
405 x 10  .. adding one rep per week
405 x 6
405 x 5

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15

*DB Snatch *
95 x 4
95 x 5

*Trunk Pulldowns*
102.5 x 25 (2 sets)

*Dual DB Swing*
45 x 15 (2 sets) .. should have done 20.....but didn't check my sheet before I lifted.

*10 minutes of mysofascial stretch on the foam roller*

*20 minutes in the hot tub*

*** Quick workout today......40 minutes or plus the stretching and hot tub.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 18, 2009)

Do you ever use the foam roller prior to your workout?  I find it helpful on the lower back prior to squatting or DLing.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 18, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> $2800 ? for a heater ????   Sounds like a ripoff to me.



I have a propane system now, so part of the cost would be switching to electrical...
The electrical unit costs a bit more and is a bit more $ to run,
but having someone service the propane tank, is a bigger pain, I hate it.

I would love to invest about $5k and convert the whole thing to saline as well.

---------------

Real nice on the DB snatches BTW - 
(how are you working those reps, 1 each arm alternating, or four and then switch?)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 18, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Do you ever use the foam roller prior to your workout?  I find it helpful on the lower back prior to squatting or DLing.



I do use it to warmup occasionally - before squatting or SLDL.   Good point!!



			
				MM said:
			
		

> Real nice on the DB snatches BTW -
> (how are you working those reps, 1 each arm alternating, or four and then switch?)



Thanks......I do four then rest about 20 seconds then do four on the other side.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 18, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> I do four then rest about 20 seconds then do four on the other side.



*I pictured the machine-gun approach, but:*


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 19, 2009)

Funny


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 19, 2009)

So YM... are you ready for some CF football?! I am getting pumped... My guys play Navy, then the next week (gulp) play USC in Columbus. They lost Sanchez, but USC always seems to re-load at QB.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 19, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> So YM... are you ready for some CF football?! I am getting pumped... My guys play Navy, then the next week (gulp) play USC in Columbus. They lost Sanchez, but USC always seems to re-load at QB.



Oh yeah..............We play Western Michigan, then Notre Dame, then Eastern Michigan and Indiana all at home.  I will be at all those games.  

9/12 Will be a fun day UM vs ND and OSU vs USC


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hey moomba!
How far do you dip down to do he push press? Just break the knees a couple inches or more?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 20, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Where these one arm standing?
> 
> As usual, killer DB rows....



Just saw your post.....I must have missed it earlier this week.  

..I wish the presses were standing....Those were on a bench.   I think the most I've done with a one armed standing db press was 80's.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 20, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Hey moomba!
> How far do you dip down to do he push press? Just break the knees a couple inches or more?



I drop my knees about 2 inches or so....just enough to take some pressure off my shoulder and make it more like a "real life movement".


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 20, 2009)

I have my 20 year high school reunion tomorrow night.  It should be a lot of fun.  I don't think I have changed too much except for adding about 35 lbs of muscle and 5 lbs of fat    I graduated with a class of over 400 people.  Since 1989 I have only seen about 50-60 people so it will be interesting to catchup and actually remember the others.     I'm going solo since my wife would be bored to tears when we start reminiscing about playing football/basketball or the parties or the whatever good times we had as teenagers.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 20, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Thanks....practice makes perfect. I'm sure you could do them if you worked at it.



Is that a shot at me for missing workouts?  

(If so, totally deserved.   )


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 20, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> I have my 20 year high school reunion tomorrow night. It should be a lot of fun. I don't think I have changed too much except for adding about 35 lbs of muscle and 5 lbs of fat  I graduated with a class of over 400 people. Since 1989 I have only seen about 50-60 people so it will be interesting to catchup and actually remember the others. I'm going solo since my wife would be bored to tears when we start reminiscing about playing football/basketball or the parties or the whatever good times we had as teenagers.


 
Thanks! If I can get a hold of the curling cage...in a couple days when its time to do upper Vert...I'll give them a whirl.


My 20yr was a couple weekends ago. Saw some posted pics on facebook...man..some of those people look...OLD! Not me...I'm still in my prime!   Have fun


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 20, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> I'm playing as much as I can.   I played both Saturday and Sunday last week.   I wanted to play today but my wife just got done running 10 miles this morning so I won't have time to go today.  I am going to ball tomorrow morning at 8:30AM



I miss playing so much. I usually play with a couple a buddies, only 3 total actually, haha. we play a game called St. Mary's, some people call it 21, have you heard of it?

it's been so hot here lately that I wouldn't want to play anyway! it's been 35+ degrees (95+ for those of you below the border) for the past week!

nice looking workouts YM, DB snatches are


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 20, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Just saw your post.....I must have missed it earlier this week.
> 
> ..I wish the presses were standing....Those were on a bench. I think the most I've done with a one armed standing db press was 80's.


I was kinda hoping you would say that


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 20, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Oh yeah..............We play Western Michigan, then Notre Dame, then Eastern Michigan and Indiana all at home. I will be at all those games.
> 
> 9/12 Will be a fun day UM vs ND and OSU vs USC


Then you should be 4-0 at that point 

Yeah 9/12, I will be watching Blue and of course my game!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 20, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Is that a shot at me for missing workouts?
> 
> (If so, totally deserved.   )



Gotta keep you in check


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 20, 2009)

Scarface30 said:


> I miss playing so much. I usually play with a couple a buddies, only 3 total actually, haha. we play a game called St. Mary's, some people call it 21, have you heard of it?
> 
> it's been so hot here lately that I wouldn't want to play anyway! it's been 35+ degrees (95+ for those of you below the border) for the past week!
> 
> nice looking workouts YM, DB snatches are



I have played 21.......quite a bit actually.   Thanks for stopping by.  



			
				Jersey said:
			
		

> Then you should be 4-0 at that point
> 
> Yeah 9/12, I will be watching Blue and of course my game!



I'm hoping for at least 3 -1...You never know with a Freshman QB ...........


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 20, 2009)

...I used to play horse...does that count?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 20, 2009)

Scarface30 said:


> I miss playing so much. I usually play with a couple a buddies, only 3 total actually, haha. we play a game called St. Mary's, some people call it 21, have you heard of it?





A baller from Detroit who aint never heard of 21!?!?
 No way YM would be that! - 


(How hot does it get in canadia?)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 21, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> ...I used to play horse...does that count?



Sure.........you can play 



			
				MM said:
			
		

> baller from Detroit who aint never heard of 21!?!?
> No way YM would be that! -
> 
> 
> (How hot does it get in canadia?)



Hahaha..........that's right.    I think we started playing 21 in elementary school.

I hope it doesn't get too hot.  I'm heading to Toronto Monday morning for a few days (for work).  I'm debating if I should take the Blue Water Bridge instead of the Ambassador Bridge just for a change of scenery.   I have been over the Am. Bridge probably 500 times but never the BW Bridge.   I think I just convinced myself.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 21, 2009)

8/21/09

*FULLBODY*

* 10 minutes on tread (up to 11.0 rate)

** Wanted to do only one set per exercise today for most exercises.

*Ab Rollouts*
15 (2 sets)

*Weighted Chins*
BW +70 x 7

*DB Press*
75 x 12

*DB Rows *
130 x 25 Right | 20 L * Got my goal for the today plus 1 

*Squat*
225 x 5 (2 sets)

*SLDL *
225 x 12

*Standing 1 Arm DB Press*
65 x 7

*BW Triceps Press*
40

*EZ Bar Curl*
85 x 15

*** Squats and Flat Presses sucked today but DB Rows were niiiiiice.


----------



## Double D (Aug 21, 2009)

Dude I enjoy your workouts, never boring!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 22, 2009)

Malley said:


> Dude I enjoy your workouts, never boring!



  Thanks.

I'm a little slow today due to only 4 hours of sleep and lot's of Jack and diets last night   I was out until 4AM.

Had a great time at my 20 year reunion.  Most of the guys stayed the same - (some lost hair).   Most of the chickies put on between 20 - 100 lbs


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 22, 2009)

so...some of them prolly couldnt fit into their acid washed levis....or cher leader outfits?


Glad you had a great time!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 23, 2009)

8/23/09

BASKETBALL for 2 hours


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 24, 2009)

8/24/09

*FULLBODY*

* 6 minutes on tread

*Muscle Ups*
6
7

*Push Press*
135 x 13
135 x 12

*Trapbar Deads*
315 x 10
315 x 10

*Hanging Leg Raise*
20

*Xplode Incline Press*
270 x 15
270 x 12-1-1-1 (RP)

*T-bar Row*
135 x 15
135 x 12

*Super Squat*
8 plates x 15

** Travelling this week so I got a quick FB workout in before I take off to Toronto.  Plan on taking Tuesday off, then doing a BW +Weighted Vest Workout at the hotel on Wednesday.  Thursday off since I'm heading home (5 hour car ride) then FB on Friday and Hoops on Sunday.

That IS the plan


----------



## Pylon (Aug 24, 2009)

Travel safe!


----------



## Double D (Aug 24, 2009)

I am so jelous of your muscle ups!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 24, 2009)

DD, can you do any?  I know that I can't.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 24, 2009)

The only muscle up I can get is when I take Viagra!

Have a great trip YM.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 24, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> The only muscle up I can get is when I take Viagra!


----------



## Double D (Aug 24, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> DD, can you do any?  I know that I can't.



I can only do 2 at a time. It takes an incredible kip and momentum.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 25, 2009)

I saw a couple guys trying to do those at the track one night...they'd swing, siwng, siwng...swing some more, then try-n-hoist themselves up. I'm assuming that's not the correct way to do it...


----------



## Pylon (Aug 25, 2009)

No, not really.  Good eye, kid.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 26, 2009)

Malley said:


> I can only do 2 at a time. It takes an incredible kip and momentum.



I might be able to do one with a ladder.


----------



## Double D (Aug 26, 2009)

Oh Trips to modest!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 26, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Travel safe!



So far ... so good.  I'm coming home tomorrow.   I had some great meetings and checked out many of our business units.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 26, 2009)

Malley said:


> I am so jelous of your muscle ups!



Thanks......My goal is 10...so far my max is 9.    The last one is a MF'er !


----------



## Pylon (Aug 27, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> So far ... so good.  I'm coming home tomorrow.   I had some great meetings and checked out many of our business units.



Did you get/have you ever checked out the hockey HOF there?  If not, I highly recommend it.  Even if you aren't a big hockey fan, the place is really cool.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 27, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Did you get/have you ever checked out the hockey HOF there?  If not, I highly recommend it.  Even if you aren't a big hockey fan, the place is *really cool*.



It would have to be really cool to keep all that ice from melting.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks for picking me up on that one, Trips.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 27, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Did you get/have you ever checked out the hockey HOF there?  If not, I highly recommend it.  Even if you aren't a big hockey fan, the place is really cool.



Maybe next time..........I'm heading back in a few weeks.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 27, 2009)

8/26/09

*UPPER*

*  Hotel workout

*Fly*
50 x 20 (5 sets)

*DB Curl*
40 x 10 (4 sets)

*DB Row*
50 x 30

*Pushup*
25 (2 sets)

*Overhead DB Tricep Press*
50 x 25 (2 sets)

*Side Raise*
20 x 20 (2 sets)

** all done in 30 minutes


----------



## Pylon (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Burner02 (Aug 28, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> I might be able to do one with a ladder.


bungee chords would be fun too....just sayin'


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 28, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> 8/26/09
> 
> *UPPER*
> 
> ...


Nice hotel workork!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 28, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Nice hotel workork!



Thanks


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 28, 2009)

8/28/09

*FULLBODY*

*  This week's workouts were a little screwed up by my work schedule but it's all good.

*** 6 minutes on treadmill (up to 12.5 rate)*

*** RIs were 60-75 seconds

*Muscle Ups*
5 (2 sets)
* my chest was still sore from the 100 reps of flys on Wednesday. The pullup part felt good but transitioning from the pullup to the dip part was "off".

*Push Press*
115 x 15
135 x 12
135 x 10

*Wide Grip (Supinated) Pullups*
20

*Squat* 
225 x 15
225 x 10

*SLDL*
225 x 10

*Hanging leg raise*
10

*T-bar Row*
135 x 12
135 x 10

**** 5 minutes on the foam roller.*

GREAT 45 minute workout today!


----------



## Double D (Aug 28, 2009)

Holy crap, 100 rep flies! You sick sick man!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 29, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Nice hotel workork!


What the hell is a workork, I'm not sure .

By chance, did you see Chris (Beanie) Wells debut at running back for the Cardinals?  Ohio State guy does good.  The Cardinals looked pathetic overall, but Wells looked great.  He lost 22 lbs working out in the off season.  He is faster, and cuts better then ever.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 30, 2009)

8/30/09

1 hour of ball


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 31, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> What the hell is a workork, I'm not sure .
> 
> By chance, did you see Chris (Beanie) Wells debut at running back for the Cardinals?  Ohio State guy does good.  The Cardinals looked pathetic overall, but Wells looked great.  He lost 22 lbs working out in the off season.  He is faster, and cuts better then ever.



Funny.......haha   No spell checking that day

I did not see much fball this weekend.   I'm looking forward to this Saturday though


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 31, 2009)

8/31/09

*UPPER*

* 6 minutes on tread (up to 11.0 rate)

*Weighted Chins*
BW +45 x 5
BW +100 x 1
BW +115 x 1
BW +125 x 1  * probably could have got 130 today but not 135 (my previous PB)
BW +45 x 11

*Xplode incline Press*
360 x 5
450 x 1
470 x 1
360 x 5

*T-bar Row*
150 x 12
150 x 10

*Suspension Press * handles about 10" off the ground*
18
15

*Dips*
23
16

*Supinated Grip Pullups*
12
10

*Medicine Ball Pushups*
20
18

*Side Raise*
25 x 12 (2 sets)

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 25 (2 sets)

* Felt pretty good today


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 31, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> *Weighted Chins*
> BW +45 x 5
> BW +100 x 1
> BW +115 x 1
> ...


grrrr, indeed, sir!
Keep that up and you won't be able to walk straight thru a doorway!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 1, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> grrrr, indeed, sir!
> Keep that up and you won't be able to walk straight thru a doorway!



 Thanks.  I don't see that being a issue anytime soon.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 1, 2009)

BW+125 chins


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 1, 2009)

next time you do chins, just grab one of the hot chicks on the treadmills and let them jump on your back and then do your chinups...it's a heck of a lot easier than loading all those plates on a belt you know 

then you can bench her like nick cage does in that movie


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 1, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> next time you do chins, just grab one of the hot chicks on the treadmills and let them jump on your back and then do your chinups...it's a heck of a lot easier than loading all those plates on a belt you know
> 
> then you can bench her like nick cage does in that movie


A chick on your back will work the stabilizer muscles better also.


----------



## Double D (Sep 1, 2009)

Dude what have you been doing to get your chins so strong?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 1, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> next time you do chins, just grab one of the hot chicks on the treadmills and let them jump on your back and then do your chinups...it's a heck of a lot easier than loading all those plates on a belt you know
> 
> then you can bench her like nick cage does in that movie



I like the way you're thinking  



			
				Jersey said:
			
		

> A chick on your back will work the stabilizer muscles better also.



I like the way you're thinking too  




			
				Malley said:
			
		

> Dude what have you been doing to get your chins so strong?



Just working hard


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 1, 2009)

9/1/09

*LOWER*

* 5 minutes on tread

** had to make a quick workout today since I worked late.

*Trapbar Deads*
405 x 10
425 x 5

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15 (2 sets)

*DB Snatch*
95 x 6 Right | 4 Left

*Lying leg lifts*
40 (2 sets)

*Leg Press*
200 x 30 
300 x 15

** 20 minute in the Hot tub when I got home*


----------



## Double D (Sep 2, 2009)

Getting my hot tub going this weekend, I cannot wait!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 2, 2009)

Malley said:


> Getting my hot tub going this weekend, I cannot wait!


1) I'd rather have a chick on HER back...it just seems easier that way...  

2) DD! You gonna invite that blondie hottie over for the christening? Take pics! That would be....super....


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 3, 2009)

Did someone say pics of a blonde hottie?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 3, 2009)

9/3/09

*UPPER*

* 5 minutes on tread

*Smith Bench*
225 x 6
225 x 7
225 x 6

*Machine Row*
250 x 15
250 x 11
250 x 10

*Fly/Press*
70 x 15
70 x 12
70 x 10

*Straight Arm Pulldown*
92.5 x 6 (2 sets)

*Lying BW Triceps Press*
25 (2 sets)

*EZ bar Curl*
95 x 12
95 x 10

*One Armed Standing DB Press*
65 x 7 (2 sets)

** 5 minutes on foam roller*

*** 20 minutes in Hot Tub*


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 3, 2009)

Malley said:


> Getting my hot tub going this weekend, I cannot wait!



Sounds good   

It's a great way to recover.


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 4, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> 9/3/09
> 
> *UPPER*
> 
> ...



were you feeling ok yesterday YM?  This is a very nonchalant workout for you, everything ok?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 4, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> were you feeling ok yesterday YM?  This is a very nonchalant workout for you, everything ok?



   Just one of those boring workouts.  No PBs or "teeth".....I was supposed to go today to Squat but we did a family day at the Zoo.  I'm on vacation today until 9/14/09.   Look's like I won't be back at the gym until Sunday.

   I think I needed a few days off anyway.    I'm tailgating tomorrow in Ann Arbor for the U/M game.   It will be an all day party


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 4, 2009)

Hopefully our teams will kick ass tomorrow!

Notice I stopped short of saying go Blue


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 5, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Go Blue



  Thanks Jersey


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 5, 2009)

9/5/09

*FULLBODY*

* Well - we didn't tailgate this morning....... 2 crabby kids =   Daddy = No tailgating = HIT WORKOUT

*Squat*
225 x 20

*Muscle Ups*
6
5
* not sure why I'm stuck on 6 ....

*Dips*
23

*Snatch Grip Deads*
225 x 5

*Deads*
315 x 3
315 x 4

*Hanging Leg Raises*
15 (2 sets)

*Ab Rollouts*
15 (2 sets)

*Clean / Front Squat / Push Press COMBO*
135 x 5 (2 sets)

*Machine Row*
200 x 10

*Machine Chest Press*
190 x 10

*Foam Roller*


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 5, 2009)

dang, moomba! You took it out in the gym, didn'tcha!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 6, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> dang, moomba! You took it out in the gym, didn'tcha!



It was a good one


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 6, 2009)

9/6/09

2 hours of hoops..............I'm sore already.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 6, 2009)

...and my guys almost get beat by Navy.  Holy crap!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 6, 2009)

...anchors away?
We saw the highlights...kinda wondering why they chose to try and pass into the end zone...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 7, 2009)

9/7/09

*Hoops and Upper*

2 games of ball

*Weighted Chins*
BW +45 x 5
BW +90 x 1
BW +130 x 0 * missed it by an inch
BW +90 x 3
BW +45 x 12

*Xplode incline Press*
360 x 5
410 x 3 (2 sets)
270 x 18 RP

*T-bar Row*
160 x 12
160 x 10

*Feet elevated Pushups*
45

*Dips*
22

** in a hurry today since the family was waiting for me.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2009)

wait...didn't Michigan win?
nice dips, bro!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 8, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> wait...didn't Michigan win?
> nice dips, bro!



Yes - they won.   ND comes to town this Saturday.    I have my ticket.  It should be good day with my buddies.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 8, 2009)

IMO  - ND equals overrated.  However Blue will have a shit load of work to do.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 8, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> IMO  - ND equals overrated.  However Blue will have a shit load of work to do.



Agreed.   ND = NBC Media Hype

BTW - How's the recovery?


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 8, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Agreed.   ND = NBC Media Hype
> 
> BTW - How's the recovery?



All good, pain lasted about 1.5 weeks.  Can't tell the difference now.


----------



## Double D (Sep 8, 2009)

What a sissy, missed by an inch.....haha Id love to miss by and inch!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 9, 2009)

Malley said:


> What a sissy, missed by an inch.....haha Id love to miss by and inch!



haha  It still sucks not to hit the goal for the day.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 9, 2009)

9/9/09

*FULLBODY*

* 6 minutes on tread (up to 12.5 rate)

*Ab Rollouts*
25 (2 sets)

*DB Rows  *
130 x 20
130 x 15

*Fly *
55 x 15
55 x 13

*Super Squat *
12 plates x 5
14 plates x 5
16 plates x 5

*Smith Bench *
225 x 10 RP

*Hanging Leg Raise*
25

*Wide Grip Pullups*
14

*Triceps BW Press*
25 (2 sets)

*SLDL *
235 x 10

*EZ Curl *
95 x 13 (2 sets)

* The FB workouts are tough.  I was sweating up a storm.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 9, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> All good, pain lasted about 1.5 weeks.  Can't tell the difference now.



Good to hear    How's the training?   I don't see a journal for you here.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 10, 2009)

Malley said:


> What a sissy, missed by an inch.....


that's what she said...


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 11, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Good to hear    How's the training?   I don't see a journal for you here.



You are correct you don't 

Actually it is doing good.  Still not 100% after shoulder surgery last october, but improving all the time.  Far from any PR's....very far, if I even come close again.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 11, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> You are correct you don't
> 
> Actually it is doing good.  Still not 100% after shoulder surgery last october, but improving all the time.  Far from any PR's....very far, if I even come close again.



Why don't you have a journal here?

That is a long recovery .......  I'm sure you'll get some new PR's.  It just takes time and dedication.  I've recovered from two torn achilles, broken leg twice, shoulder surgery, hernia surgery, broken collerbone, torn hamstring, torn ligaments in my ankle, dislocated knee and a boat load of other minor injuries.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 11, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Why don't you have a journal here?
> 
> That is a long recovery .......  I'm sure you'll get some new PR's.  It just takes time and dedication.  I've recovered from two torn achilles, broken leg twice, shoulder surgery, hernia surgery, broken collerbone, torn hamstring, torn ligaments in my ankle, dislocated knee and a boat load of other minor injuries.



No reason really.  I think about starting one every so often.

Shit man, quite the rap sheet there. LOL

Had a torn Labrum, required to anchors to re-attach.  Was told it would be over a year to be 100%.  The big thing right now is ROM, I am about 95%.  I really have to cut back on bench, and behind the back squats aggravate things.  But I am extremely happy with my progress, and glad I had the operation, so I can throw a ball without the feeling of my shoulder dislocating.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 11, 2009)

9/11/09

*Fullbody*

* 6 minutes on tread (up to 12.5 rate)

*Muscle Ups*
7 * still shooting for 10
6

*Dragonflags*
5 (2 sets)

*Trapbar Deads*
435 x 5

*Push Press*
135 x 12
135 x 10

*Wide Supinated Grip Pullups*
15

*Upside down Kettle ball Pushups*
20 (2 sets)

*Trunk Pulldowns*
107.5 x 20 (2 sets)

*French Press*
85 x 8

*EZ Bar Curl*
85 x 16

** 5 minutes on foam roller*

*** 15 minutes in Hot tub*

I'll keep trying to add one rep to the Muscle Ups until I get 10.  I was happy with the TB deads.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 11, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> No reason really.  I think about starting one every so often.
> 
> Shit man, quite the rap sheet there. LOL
> 
> Had a torn Labrum, required to anchors to re-attach.  Was told it would be over a year to be 100%.  The big thing right now is ROM, I am about 95%.  I really have to cut back on bench, and behind the back squats aggravate things.  But I am extremely happy with my progress, and glad I had the operation, so I can throw a ball without the feeling of my shoulder dislocating.



You should start one    Good to hear you are almost fully recovered.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 12, 2009)

NICE victory, great game.  Your freshman QB looks to be a stud.

Note the time I posted this.... Hope my guys do as well.


----------



## Double D (Sep 12, 2009)

Take a day and work on your kipping. I did that and all of a sudden I could get 1. I was kinda all over the place with my kipping until I took the time with working on it.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 13, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> NICE victory, great game.  Your freshman QB looks to be a stud.
> 
> Note the time I posted this.... Hope my guys do as well.



Thanks.....It was great to be there.  The attendance was over 110,000 people.

Sorry to see that your boyz came up short......


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 13, 2009)

Malley said:


> Take a day and work on your kipping. I did that and all of a sudden I could get 1. I was kinda all over the place with my kipping until I took the time with working on it.



I'll give it a shot.........Thanks.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 13, 2009)

9/13/09

*FULLBODY*

* 6 minutes on tread

*Squat*
225 x 10
315 x 1 
315 x 2
225 x 10

*Weighted Chins*
BW +30 x 13
BW +60 x 7
BW +60 x 6

*Xpload Incline Press*
270 x 13
360 x 5
400 x 3
450 x 1
475 x 1
500 x 1
505 x 1 * finally broke the 500 barrier again.
270 x 12

* I'm surprised this workout went so well.   It must have been the 3 brats, 1 Jumbo hotdog, multiple beers, mulitple Vodka & Tonics and all day and night tailgating I did yesterday.   I left home at 9:30 AM and got home at midnight..........


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 14, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> I'm surprised this workout went so well.   It must have been the 3 brats, 1 Jumbo hotdog, multiple beers, mulitple Vodka & Tonics and all day and night tailgating I did yesterday.   I left home at 9:30 AM and got home at midnight..........



Is that carb-loading YM-style?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 14, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Is that carb-loading YM-style?



Carb and Fat loading


----------



## Double D (Sep 14, 2009)

How long are you waiting between sets?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 14, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> * I'm surprised this workout went so well. It must have been the 3 brats, 1 Jumbo hotdog, multiple beers, mulitple Vodka & Tonics and all day and night tailgating I did yesterday. I left home at 9:30 AM and got home at midnight..........


definately sounded like a good day, bro! Hmm...brats....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 15, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Sorry to see that your boyz came up short......


Thanks YM. Yeah, that one hurt. Beat them for 3 quarters and lose in the last 8 minutes. At least they only allowed the mighty USC 10 points in 3 quarters. Who woulda thunk it.

Now we have to prepare for your QB phenom  RichRod must be grinning ear to ear.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 15, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> * I'm surprised this workout went so well. It must have been the 3 brats, 1 Jumbo hotdog, multiple beers, mulitple Vodka & Tonics and all day and night tailgating I did yesterday. I left home at 9:30 AM and got home at midnight..........


My kind of diet 

Awesome chins buddy!  Damn your back strength is incredible.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 18, 2009)

9/18/09

*Fullbody*

* 5 minutes on tread

*Ab Rollouts*
15 (2 sets)

*Muscle Ups*
5 (2 sets)

*Trapbar Deads*
315 x 20
315 x 15

*Push Press*
135 x 13
135 x 10

*Ab Rollouts*
15

*Smith CG Press*
225 x 5 (3 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 18, 2009)

Malley said:


> How long are you waiting between sets?



60 - 75 seconds


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 18, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> My kind of diet
> 
> Awesome chins buddy!  Damn your back strength is incredible.



Thanks Jersey 

I'm looking for two blowouts this weekend !!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 20, 2009)

9/20/09

2 hours of hoops


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 20, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> I'm looking for two blowouts this weekend !!


 ...And we got them!


----------



## Double D (Sep 20, 2009)

Thats alot of hoops


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 21, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> ...And we got them!



  Saturday was a good day!



> Thats alot of hoops



Yes it was....I joined a league.  We start next Sunday night.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 21, 2009)

9/21/09

*UPPER*

* 6 minutes of warmup on tread (up to 12.0 rate)

*Weighted Chins*
BW +55 x 9

*Push Press*
135 x 16 

*Weighted Chins*
BW +55 x 8

*Push Press*
135 x 14

*Weighted Chins*
BW +55 x 8

*Push Press*
135 x 12

*Suspended Press*
15

*Suspended Row*
20

*Suspended Press*
14

*Suspended Row*
18

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15

*Dips*
22

*Hang Clean*
135 x 6

*Dips*
20

*Wide Supinated Grip Pullups*
12

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15

*Fly*
60 x 12
60 x 10

** 5 minutes on Foam roller*

*** 10 minutes in Hot Tub*


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 22, 2009)

9/22/09

*CORE and LOWER*

* 6 minutes on tread

** *HAD A MAJOR HEADACHE TODAY*

*Ab rollouts*
10
20
15

*Squat*
225 x 15
225 x 12

*Trunk Pulldowns*
107.5 x 20 (2 sets)

*SLDL*
225 x 12
225 x 10


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 23, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> ** *HAD A MAJOR HEADACHE TODAY*


Hey!  I didn't know you met my ex?!


----------



## Double D (Sep 23, 2009)

Dang all kinds of core!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 23, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Hey!  I didn't know you met my ex?!



Haha................funny



> Dang all kinds of core!



I like the ab rollouts


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 23, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> 9/22/09
> *Squat*
> 225 x 15
> 225 x 12


Looks like you're upping the ante, amigo!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 24, 2009)

9/24/09

*UPPER*

* 10 minutes on tread (inclined and up to 10.0 rate)

*Ab rollouts*
10

*Supinated Grip Pullups*
15

*DB Rows* 
130 x 22 
130 x 20

*Smith Bench *
225 x 11 RP
225 x 9 RP

*Supinated Medium Grip Pullups*
13

*Xplode Incline Press*
270 x 11
270 x 10

*Straight Arm Pulldown*
87.5 x 7
87.5 x 7

*Triceps BW Press*
30
20

*EZ Bar Curl *
95 x 13
95 x 12

** foam roller*


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 24, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Looks like you're upping the ante, amigo!



Not bad ... Not bad


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 24, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> 9/24/09
> *DB Rows*
> 130 x 22
> 130 x 20


ri-donk-u-lous!
I bet Archie is rolling right now reading this...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 25, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> ri-donk-u-lous!
> I bet Archie is rolling right now reading this...



Do you guys have your own language?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 25, 2009)

9/25/09

*Lower*

* 9 minutes on tread

*Trapbar Deads*
405 x 1
445 x 1 
445 x 1 * goal was 5 today but my back was still sore from yesterday's workout.
405 x 5

*Hanging Leg Raise*
20 (2 sets)

*DB Snatch*
80 x 10
100 x 1
80 x 12

** Foam roller*


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 26, 2009)

It wasn't pretty (actually pretty ugly) but my boys won today:

36 -33


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 26, 2009)

A win is a win, bro!

DB snatches are looking awesome btw


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 27, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Do you guys have your own language?


Don't you have kids? Havne't  you seen Bolt?
The pigeons say it...there ya go.
Now, back to your regularly scheduled workouts...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 27, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Do you guys have your own language?


Don't you have kids? Havne't  you seen Bolt?
The pigeons say it...there ya go.
Now, back to your regularly scheduled workouts...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 27, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Do you guys have your own language?


Don't you have kids? Haven't  you seen Bolt?
The pigeons say it...there ya go.
Now, back to your regularly scheduled workouts...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 28, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> A win is a win, bro!
> 
> DB snatches are looking awesome btw




You are right.....a win is a win.

I really like the DB snatches  



			
				Burner said:
			
		

> Don't you have kids? Haven't you seen Bolt?
> The pigeons say it...there ya go.
> Now, back to your regularly scheduled workouts...



Yes I have kids but haven't seen Bolt


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 28, 2009)

9/27/09

*BASKETBALL GAME*

I joined a men's basetball league at my gym.  We had our first game last night.   3 of the 8 guys could not make it so we played without subs.   It did not matter.   We smoked 'em 82 - 50.  I had a good game ... 18 or 20 points (wasn't really keeping track), 8 - 9 assists, a couple steals and my all time favorite move - 3 nutmegs (which is where you dribble between your defenders legs.  It is very funny to see the guys face when you do that.......)     Back to the weights today


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 28, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> It wasn't pretty (actually pretty ugly) but my boys won today:
> 
> 36 -33



Yep.... me likey.

Just surpassed there win total from last year lol


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 28, 2009)

9/28/09

*UPPER*

* 5 minutes on tread

*Weighted Chins*
BW +70 x 5 (3 sets)

*Push Press*
165 x 5 (3 sets)

*Lying Leg Raise*
40
30

*T-bar Row*
170 x 5

*Smith Bench*
225 x 5

*T-bar Row*
180 x 5

*Smith Bench*
225 x 5

*T-bar Row*
190 x 5

*Smith Bench*
225 x 6

*Spider Situps*
50


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 28, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> You are right.....a win is a win.




I get the feeling this year's OSU/Michigan game is going to be something special.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 28, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> I get the feeling this year's OSU/Michigan game is going to be something special.



I hope so.....I plan on being there


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 28, 2009)

wow...you've got strength...you've got speed! You're just like Rocky Balboa!

You haven't seen Bolt? Bet you'll like it as much as the kiddos do...


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 29, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> 3 nutmegs (which is where you dribble between your defenders legs.



Any idea where this expression originated?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 29, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> wow...you've got strength...you've got speed! You're just like Rocky Balboa!
> 
> You haven't seen Bolt? Bet you'll like it as much as the kiddos do...



I'll have to look for Bolt  




> Any idea where this expression originated?




  Nope................


----------



## Double D (Sep 29, 2009)

Looking good buddy. I assume you did your chins and rested each set and went back? Normally you just shoot right threw it.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 29, 2009)

9/29/09

*LOWER and CORE*

* 5 minutes on tread

*Squat*
225 x 15
235 x 10
275 x 5

*SLDL*
300 x 5
225 x 14

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15 (2 sets)

*DB Lunge Complex *(back step, front step, side step)
45 x 5

*Ab Rollouts*
15 
10


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 29, 2009)

Malley said:


> Looking good buddy. I assume you did your chins and rested each set and went back? Normally you just shoot right threw it.



Yes...I tried to switch it up yesterday.   I took about a 75 second RI between sets.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 1, 2009)

10/1/09

*UPPER *   * high reps

* 5 minute on tread

*Wide Grip Pullups*
17

*Xplode Incline Press*
320 x 12

*Wide Grip Pullups*
12

*Xplode Incline Press*
320 x 9

*DB Row*
130 x 25 Right | 22 Left

*Standing Cable Fly* * new exercise
50 x 15
70 x 15
70 x 15

*Underhand Grip Machine Row*
160 x 12
160 x 11

*Cable Reverse Fly*
35 x 12
35 x 14

*Standing One Armed DB Press*
55 x 15
55 x 14

*Close Supinated Grip Pullups*
12
13

*Lying BW Triceps Press*
20 (2 sets)

*EZ Bar Curl*
95 x 10
** Foam Roller for 5 minutes*


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 2, 2009)

10/2/09

*CORE and LOWER*

* 5 minutes on tread

*Ab rollouts*
15
20

*Trapbar Deads*
405 x 1
455 x 1
465 x 1 
405 x 5

*Ab rollouts*
20
20

*DB Snatch*
85 x 10

*Hanging Leg Raise*
20 
20

*OH Squat*
95 x 12
95 x 12

* foam roller for 5 minutes


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 2, 2009)

Amazing workouts as usual YM, keep it up, hope all is well my Friend!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 3, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> *Trapbar Deads*
> 465 x 1




Rough day football wise....  I feel your pain, been there, done that.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 4, 2009)

10/4/09

Yes .. It was a shitty day for fball yesterday.
----------
I ran a 5K this morning with my wife.  The race ended on the 50 Yr line at the Big House.    So I got to run out of the tunnel (That was cool!!)  

I have a basketball game tonight at 8PM.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 5, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> 10/4/09
> 
> I ran a 5K this morning with my wife. The race ended on the 50 Yr line at the Big House. So I got to run out of the tunnel (That was cool!!)


Awesome!  That would be so cool


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 5, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Amazing workouts as usual YM, keep it up, hope all is well my Friend!!!



Thanks AA....all is well     I'm thinking about doing some FB workouts again.

===

Hoops did not go so well last night.  We lost by 7.  Two of our guys are still sick.  At least we had one sub last night.   I played OK.  I had a 3 or 4 turnovers so that did not help anything.   I did score about 15 or 16 points - not bad for playing the point.  The other team was pretty good - 5 of them played for the same small college team in the area - so they played pretty well as a team.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 6, 2009)

10/6/09

*FULLBODY *

* How about a HIT workout ....

** 5 minutes on tread to warmup

*Ab Rollouts*
20

*Trapbar Deads*
415 x 10

*Xpload Incline Press - Rest Pause*
270 x 14 | 4 | 3 = 21 Total

*Weighted Chins Dropset*
BW +70 x 5 | Dropset | BW x 8

*BW Triceps Press*
30

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 25

*Upside down Kettlebell Pushups*
25

*DB Snatch*
90 x 8 Right | 5 Left (lost grip)

*Standing Barbell Press*
95 x 15

*Ab Rollouts*
20

** Foam Roller*


----------



## Double D (Oct 6, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Thanks AA....all is well     I'm thinking about doing some FB workouts again.
> 
> ===
> 
> .



May I recommend: CrossFit Football


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 7, 2009)

Malley said:


> May I recommend: CrossFit Football



I will probably use some of their stuff.........thx.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 8, 2009)

10/08/09

*UPPER*

* 10 minutes on tread (rate up to 12.5)

*Ab Rollouts*
15

*Medium Grip Pullups*
12

*Dips*
15

*Wide Grip Pullups*
11

*Dips*
15

*Close Grip Pullups*
10

*Dips*
15

*Ab Rollouts*
15

*Suspension Press*
15

*Suspension BW Row*
20

*Suspension Press*
15

*Suspension BW Row*
20

*Suspension Press*
12

*Suspension BW Row*
20

*Hanging Leg Raise*
20

*Shrugs*
225 x 10

*One Armed DB Press*
60 x 10

*Shrugs*
225 x 10

*One Armed DB Press*
60 x 8

*Shrugs*
225 x 10

*One Armed DB Press*
60 x 8

*BW Triceps Press*
25 (2 sets)

*EZ Bar Curl*
85 x 15

*EZ Reverse Curl*
85 x 10

*Hanging Leg Raise*
20


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 9, 2009)

10/9/09

*CORE and LOWER*

* 8 minutes on tread

*Hanging Leg Raise*
20

*Deads*
315 x 3

*Sumo Deads*
315 x 3

*Deads*
315 x 3

*Barbell Snatch*
135 x 1 (10 sets) * working on form and speed.  DBs are a lot easier.

*Front Squat*
135 x 8

*Oblique Cable*
22.5 x 15

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 25

*Dragonflags*
5 (2 sets)

*SLDL*
225 x 8

*Machine Leg Press*
200 x 25 (2 sets)

*Side bends*
70 x 10 (2 sets)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 11, 2009)

Your workouts make me tired just reading them!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 11, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Your workouts make me tired just reading them!



Haha...they are not so bad.  I'm racking my brain to figure out something new.....I'm very close to signing up for some Muay Thai and BJJ classes - maybe in November.   My wife is running a 1/2 marathon next Sunday - so I don't want to screw up her training program right now.


10/11/09

*UPPER - Horizontal*

* 3 games of 4 on 4 basketball (full court) to warmup

*Smith Bench*
225 x 7 

*T-bar Row*
180 x 5

*Smith Bench*
225 x 7 

*T-bar Row*
200 x 3

*Smith Bench*
225 x 7 

*T-bar Row*
200 x 3

*Smith Bench*
225 x 7 

*T-bar Row*
200 x 3

*Smith Bench*
225 x 7 

*T-bar Row*
200 x 3

*Lying Leg Raise*
40 (2 sets)

*Machine Row*
200 x 10

*Machine Bench*
190 x 10

*Machine Row*
200 x 8

*Machine Bench*
190 x 10

** I have a basketball game tonight at 7 PM so that's it for today.    

*** Tomorrow I am going to train with a buddy at a "hard core strength training gym".   We'll see how that goes................


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 12, 2009)

10/12/09

*LOWER*

* Went to my buddy's gym today

*Squat*
185 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 7
315 x 1
325 x 1
335 x 0 * Did not go down all the way
225 x 20

*Backward Sled Pull*
215 x 50 feet

*DB SLDL*
80's x 20

*Backward Sled Pull*
215 x 50 feet

*DB SLDL*
80's x 20

*Backward Sled Pull*
215 x 50 feet

*DB SLDL*
80's x 20

*Elastic Band Sprint* * sprint with large rubber band around waist that's tied to the wall
25 feet (3 times)

** Tried a couple different exercises today


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 13, 2009)

10/13/09

*UPPER and CORE* 

*Jump Rope*
60

*Ab Rollouts*
15

*Jump Rope*
60

*Ab Rollouts*
15

*Jump Rope*
80

*Ab Rollouts*
15

*Close Supinated Grip Pullups*
15
17
20

*Ab Rollouts*
15

*Smith CG Press*
225 x 4 (2 sets)

*Cable Pullovers*
82.5 x 12
87.5 x 11
87.5 x 11

*Jump Rope*
100

*EZ Bar Curl*
85 x 15
85 x 17
85 x 17

*Triceps Pushdown*
60 x 10 (2 sets)

*Lying Leg Lifts*
35
30

** *Foam Rolling*


*  Not really into it today.  Left front delt is sore so I did more arm work than normal.  My legs are getting sore from the new exercises that I did yesterday.  I'm going to take the next two days off and hit it hard on Friday.


----------



## Double D (Oct 13, 2009)

Elastic band sprint sounds cool. I had a client do that one time, the band snapped and hit me in the hand! It took some skin with it. I learned not to hold onto those anymore with someone running!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 14, 2009)

Malley said:


> Elastic band sprint sounds cool. I had a client do that one time, the band snapped and hit me in the hand! It took some skin with it. I learned not to hold onto those anymore with someone running!



Bummer.........I guess you learned a good lesson.

The band and sled work must have done something for me since I am still sore today


----------



## Double D (Oct 14, 2009)

I am sure your band is much stronger than the one I used. So are you going to use some of the CFFB things in your routines?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 14, 2009)

Malley said:


> I am sure your band is much stronger than the one I used. So are you going to use some of the CFFB things in your routines?



I'll give 'em a try within the next week.


----------



## Double D (Oct 14, 2009)

Dude I am excited to get someone on the same page with me off of here. I do them against my trainers, but I normally beat them so its not that fun anymore.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 14, 2009)

Malley said:


> Dude I am excited to get someone on the same page with me off of here. I do them against my trainers, but I normally beat them so its not that fun anymore.



Alright.........I'll do it on Friday!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 16, 2009)

10/16/09

*Fullbody*

* 7 minutes  of intervals on tread (7.5, 10, and 12.5 rates for one minute each)

*Crossfit Football WOD*

*Power Cleans*
175 x 2 (10 sets with 45 second RIs)

==== All 90 second RIs below ==========

*Trapbar Deads*
315 x 10 (3 sets) 

*Medium Supinated Grip Pullups*
18

*Wide Supinated Grip Pullups*
10

*Rope Pullups* * these are tough
8

*Close Supinated Grip Pullups*
14

*Dips*
20
18
16

*Ab Rollouts*
15 (2 sets)


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 16, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> *Crossfit Football WOD*



So Malley finally got you hooked.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 16, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> So Malley finally got you hooked.



I wouldn't say "hooked" yet but somewhat intrigued


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 17, 2009)

10/17/09

1 Hour of hoops

* left front delt sore


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 19, 2009)

10/18/09

1 hour of hoops

* I plan on taking the next 3 days off - Left shoulder pain.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 20, 2009)

pain subsiding?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 21, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> pain subsiding?



Yes - I'm feeling better.  I'll probably hit the gym Friday.


----------



## Double D (Oct 21, 2009)

Dude take it easy on that shoulder!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 21, 2009)

Hey YM,

I will be the first to admit.... JC, my local high school team could probably score more points then OSU.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 22, 2009)

Malley said:


> Dude take it easy on that shoulder!



It feels better.  I'm not sure what did it.   It was odd that it hurt after my LOWER body day.......The only new exercise was a backward sled drag  

Between "MASS MONSTER", CFFB, CLUSTERS and the other conversations on here I'm debating my new plan......................  

It was good timing to take some time off from the gym....I took my boat out of the water and cleaned it up for winter storage.  I'll shrink wrap it this weekend.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 22, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Hey YM,
> 
> I will be the first to admit.... JC, my local high school team could probably score more points then OSU.



......I would say I feel bad but OSU has kicked our ass the last 5-6 years so I hope we can break the streak this year.

I'm going to the U/M vs Penn State game Saturday with my wife and a bunch of college friends.  We are "kid-less" for the weekend (my sister is watching our kids).   Who does OSU have?   MSU plays Iowa at night so that should be some good post tailgating entertainment.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 22, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> ......I would say I feel bad but OSU has kicked our ass the last 5-6 years so I hope we can break the streak this year.
> 
> I'm going to the U/M vs Penn State game Saturday with my wife and a bunch of college friends. We are "kid-less" for the weekend (my sister is watching our kids). Who does OSU have? MSU plays Iowa at night so that should be some good post tailgating entertainment.


I think this might be Blues year, but our defense will be ready...


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> It feels better. I'm not sure what did it. It was odd that it hurt after my LOWER body day.......The only new exercise was a backward sled drag
> 
> Between "MASS MONSTER", CFFB, CLUSTERS and the other conversations on here I'm debating my new plan......................
> 
> It was good timing to take some time off from the gym....I took my boat out of the water and cleaned it up for winter storage. I'll shrink wrap it this weekend.


How'd you like those Backward sled drag? I only did a 'live' version once...there I was...a bouncer...dragging out an unconscious drunk...(thanks to yours truely)
He was about 180-190lbs...dragged him say...40 yards...I was whooped!

How'd it go for you?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 22, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> How'd you like those Backward sled drag? I only did a 'live' version once...there I was...a bouncer...dragging out an unconscious drunk...(thanks to yours truely)
> He was about 180-190lbs...dragged him say...40 yards...I was whooped!
> 
> How'd it go for you?



haha

Sled drags were good.   Tough on the Quads.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 22, 2009)

10/22/09

*UPPER*

* 5 minutes on tread to warmup

*Smith CG Press*
225 x 5

*T-bar Row*
180 x 5

*Smith CG Press*
225 x 5

*T-bar Row*
180 x 5

*Smith CG Press*
225 x 5

*DB Row*
130 x 15

*Medium Supinated Grip Pullups*
15

*Dips*
20

*Close Supinated Grip Pullups*
15

*Dips*
18

*Ab Rollout*
15 (3 sets)

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15

*Pushups*
20

* Left shoulder felt OK.  Stayed away from any direct Shoulder Work.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 22, 2009)

ahh 4 plates on the t-bars finally, nice


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2009)

some serious rows, sir!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 23, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> ahh 4 plates on the t-bars finally, nice



Thanks.   They felt pretty solid.



			
				Burner said:
			
		

> some serious rows, sir!



   Not bad after a lay off.   I usually feel weak when I take more than 3 or 4 days off in a row.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Thanks. They felt pretty solid.
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad after a lay off. I usually feel weak when I take more than 3 or 4 days off in a row.


welcome to my world...


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 23, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Not bad after a lay off.   I usually feel weak when I take more than 3 or 4 days off in a row.





Burner02 said:


> welcome to my world...



Let me jump on that band wagon with you guys.  I think Arch is the only one who can get away with that.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 23, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Let me jump on that band wagon with you guys.  I think Arch is the only one who can get away with that.



Lucky guy...........


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 23, 2009)

10/23/09

*LOWER and CORE*

* 5 minutes on tread

*Squat* 
225 x 8 (3 sets)

*Ab rollouts*
15 (3 sets)

*SLDL*
225 x 5
275 x 5
295 x 3

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 20 (3 sets)

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15 (2 sets)

*DB Lunge *
40 x 5
65 x 5

*OH Squat* 
95 x 10


----------



## Double D (Oct 23, 2009)

I assume your flexibility is very good? I cant get my lats to loosen up to do OH Squats. Seems like my chest is pretty flexible, but my lats I cannot get to loosen up.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 23, 2009)

Malley said:


> I assume your flexibility is very good? I cant get my lats to loosen up to do OH Squats. Seems like my chest is pretty flexible, but my lats I cannot get to loosen up.



I am flexible due to the foam roller and stretching after every workout.   Although today my right knee started to dislocate as I desended (twice!!)  Once when I was doing barbell squats and once when I was doing OH squats.   I have a wider stance (heels are about 20 inches apart) with my toes pointed out at a 20' angle.  It's kinda of painful when it happens...    It only happens once in a while (thankfully)


----------



## Double D (Oct 23, 2009)

Ya that sounds pretty painful!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 25, 2009)

can u explain or link this foam roller thing I keep reading you post?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 25, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> can u explain or link this foam roller thing I keep reading you post?



Google it ... or 

How to do a Foam Roller Back Workout Video â?????? 5min.com


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 25, 2009)

vids are blocked here... 

trying to find an article w/ pictures...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 26, 2009)

10/26/09

1 hour of hoops


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 26, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> vids are blocked here...
> 
> trying to find an article w/ pictures...




Here you go.......

Upper Back Exercises - Foam Roller Upper Back Exercises


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 26, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> 10/26/09
> 
> 1 hour of hoops



I'm envious.  I miss playing.  I haven't played in a few years and my situation right now isn't conducive to getting back on the court.  

It's a good and easy form of cardio.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 26, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> I'm envious.  I miss playing.  I haven't played in a few years and my situation right now isn't conducive to getting back on the court.
> 
> It's a good and easy form of cardio.



Agreed.....I'm in a league now but really prefer pick up games.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 26, 2009)

10/26/09

*UPPER*

* 7 minutes on tread

** 60 second RIs

*Weighted Chins*
BW +45 x 10

*Push Press*
135 x 10

*Weighted Chins*
BW +45 x 9

*Push Press*
135 x 10

*Weighted Chins*
BW +45 x 8

*Push Press*
135 x 10

*Ab Rollouts*
15 (3 sets)

*Close Supinated Grip Pullups*
10

*BW Triceps Press*
20

*Close Supinated Grip Pullups*
10

*BW Triceps Press*
20

*EZ Bar Curl  / CG Press SUPERSET*
85 x 12  / 85 x 25  (2 sets)

****  10 minutes on incline tread*

45 minute workout.  Arms were pumped....No shoulder pain


----------



## Double D (Oct 26, 2009)

Awesome, I like that workout.....looked effective


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 26, 2009)

As usual, SOLID workout YM, lookin good in here!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 27, 2009)

Double D said:


> Awesome, I like that workout.....looked effective




Thanks.....It felt good.  I really like alternating muscle groups.



			
				AA said:
			
		

> As usual, SOLID workout YM, lookin good in here!!!



Hey Arch.  Things are rolling along.  Any shows coming up ?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> vids are blocked here...
> 
> trying to find an article w/ pictures...


Thanks!
....justread that workout...and actually yawned...literally made me tired...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 27, 2009)

10/27/09

*LOWER and CORE*

* shot around to warmup

*Super Squat*
360 x 10
450 x 10
540 x 10

*Trapbar Deads*
315 x 5
405 x 5
455 x 1
405 x 6

*Ab Rollouts*
15

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15 (2 sets)

*DB Lunge* 
60 x 10

*DB Side Lunge*
60 x 10

*Lying Leg Lifts*
50
40

*** 10 minutes on incline tread up to 15.0 level*

*** Hot Tub for 15 minutes


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 28, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> *Super Squat*
> 360 x 10
> 450 x 10
> 540 x 10



...are you a mild mannered IT manager during the day??????
...Able to leap tall buildings in a sngle bound?

Look! in the gym! it's a bird! it's a plane! its...SUPER MOOMBA!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 29, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> ...are you a mild mannered IT manager during the day??????
> ...Able to leap tall buildings in a sngle bound?
> 
> Look! in the gym! it's a bird! it's a plane! its...SUPER MOOMBA!



  Something like that


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 29, 2009)

10/29/09

*UPPER*

* warmed up on tread

*Smith CG Press*
225 x 6

*T-bar Row*
160 x 8

*Smith CG Press*
225 x 6

*T-bar Row*
190 x 5

*Smith CG Press*
225 x 6

*T-bar Row*
190 x 5

*Pullups*
12

*Dips*
20

*Supinated Wide Grip Pullups*
12

*Dips*
15

*Standing One Armed DB Press*
45 x 10
45 x 15

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15 (2 sets)

*Arm Circuit #1*

*Cable Curl | Pushups Superset*
67.5 x 12 | 20

*Arm Circuit #2*

*EZ Bar Curl | DB Overhead Triceps Press Superset*
95 x 5 | 45 x 5 | 95 x 3 | 45 x 20


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 30, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> 10/29/09
> 
> *UPPER*
> 
> ...


 
 Brotha...you're workouts are inspirational...seriously


----------



## Double D (Oct 30, 2009)

I like the supersets with push/pull


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 30, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Brotha...you're workouts are inspirational...seriously



I'm glad you like 'em.   Try them out anytime.  The 60 second RIs combined with alternating push / pulls are fun and challenging.  



			
				DD said:
			
		

> I like the supersets with push/pull



 Quick yet effective!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 30, 2009)

10/30/09

*LOWER*

* warmed up shooting

*Squat*
225 x 8 (2 sets)

*SLDL*
225 x 5

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15 (2 sets)

*Leg Press*
240 x 20
300 x 15 (2 sets)

*One legged Press*
100 x 20

*5 minutes on tread on 5.0 incline at 4.0 rate*


*** I'm feeling somewhat worn out lately.  Maybe it's the lack of sleep.........my workouts have been average - for me.   Just having some odd aches and pains which is weird since I took 6 days off about a week ago............................Normally I only take about 3 days off in a row if I decide to take some time off - which is rare.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> I'm glad you like 'em. Try them out anytime. The 60 second RIs combined with alternating push / pulls are fun and challenging.
> 
> 
> 
> Quick yet effective!!!


I do...sort of...just not super set...really can't here....gym is too small, too many people using too much of the equipment...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 2, 2009)

11/1/09

Basketball Game - 1 hour


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 2, 2009)

11/2/09

*UPPER*

* 5 minutes on tread

** 60 second RIs

*Muscle Ups*
5
6
5

*Ab Rollouts*
20
15
15

*Weighted Chins*
BW +45 x 10
BW +90 x 3
BW +100 x 1
BW +115 x 1
BW +45 x 8

*Push Press*
135 x 12 (3 sets)

*Arm Circuit #1*

*BW Triceps Press | Str8 bar curls SUPERSET*
20 | 85 x 10 ( 2 sets)

*Arm Circuit #2*

*Supinated Grip Pullups | Dips GIANT SET*
5 Pullups | 5 Dips | 3 Pullups | 3 Dips | 1 Pullup | 1 Dip  (2 sets)

*Trunk Pulldowns*
107.5 x 20
107.5 x 15

*Foam Roller *
5 minutes

*Incline Tread *
4.0 rate x 5 minutes


 * Muscle Ups felt good.  I haven't done them in a couple weeks.  Push Presses were real strong and the Arm Circuits were Niiiiiice.


----------



## Double D (Nov 2, 2009)

Just ridiculous chins!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2009)

...did you sell your soul or something????? Friggin' awesome!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 3, 2009)

Double D said:


> Just ridiculous chins!



  Thanks



			
				Burner said:
			
		

> ...did you sell your soul or something????? Friggin' awesome!



Just hard work   Thanks.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 3, 2009)

11/3/09

*LOWER*

* 5 minutes on tread

*Squat*
225 x 5 (2 sets)
* legs felt tight...

*Dragonflags*
5 (2 sets)

*Super Squat*
360 x 10
450 x 5
540 x 5
630 x 5

*SLDL*
225 x 15
275 x 5

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15 (2 sets)

*DB Lunge*
65 x 8 (2 sets)

** Foam Roller*

*** Hot tub*


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 4, 2009)

INSANITY at it's finest!!! From the bottom of my heart... YOUR A FREAK!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 5, 2009)

Archangel said:


> INSANITY at it's finest!!! From the bottom of my heart... YOUR A FREAK!!!



Thanks but I think YOU are the real freak


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 5, 2009)

11/5/09

*UPPER*

* 5 minutes on tread

*Xpload Incline Press*
270 x 10

*T-bar Row*
135 x 10

*Xpload Incline Press*
360 x 5

*T-bar Row*
170 x 5

*Xpload Incline Press*
410 x 3

*T-bar Row*
195 x 3

*Xpload Incline Press*
360 x 5

*T-bar Row*
170 x 5

*Ab Rollouts*
20
15
15

*Incline Smith Press*
185 x 11
185 x 10
185 x 10

*Wide Grip Pullups*
13
11

*Upside down Kettle Ball Pushups*
20
20

*Row Machine*
245 x 10
245 x 10

*Side Raise | Standing DB Press SUPERSET*
20 x 10 | 45 x 10 
20 x 10 | 45 x 10 

*EZ bar curl | Overhead DB Triceps Press SUPERSET*
85 x 15 | 45 x 20

*EZ bar curl | Overhead DB Triceps Press SUPERSET*
85 x 12 | 70 x 15

** *Foam roller*

**** Had a lot of volume today


----------



## Double D (Nov 5, 2009)

You smoke me on your curls......


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2009)

you putting up current pics anytime soon?
Was going thru my flicker account to try to free up some space for my vacation pics. 
I've got some self shots from '03 (best year yet for me...till I break it OPEN next spring!) 04, and 06.
In 03, I could start to see individual muscles in my back, legs...etc. Now...am just a blob...
Did just order some boxing items to add to cardio...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 6, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> you putting up current pics anytime soon?
> Was going thru my flicker account to try to free up some space for my vacation pics.
> I've got some self shots from '03 (best year yet for me...till I break it OPEN next spring!) 04, and 06.
> In 03, I could start to see individual muscles in my back, legs...etc. Now...am just a blob...
> Did just order some boxing items to add to cardio...



Haven't really thought about it .....but that is a good idea.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 6, 2009)

11/6/09

*CORE and LOWER*

*20 minutes of shooting*

*Inch Worms*
20 (3 sets)

*OH Squats*
45 x 15 (2 sets)

*Deadlift*
315 x 1 (3 sets)

*BW one legged squat*
15 (2 sets)

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15 (2 sets)

* Not really into it today..............I got a weird pain on my outer left thigh........   Feels like a muscle pull.  I'm falling apart these days......................


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 8, 2009)

welcome to my world...wish I had a hot tub and/or sauna to sit in here...

They do have masseuses here. been once. Might make it a once a month thing...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 8, 2009)

11/8/09

1 hour of basketball


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 9, 2009)

11/9/09

*FULLBODY*

* 7 minutes on treadmill (up to 12.5 rate)

Did some full body circuits today....

*Circuit #1  (no RIs)*

A) MuscleUps 6
B) Push Press 135 x 6
C) Trapbar Deads 315 x 6
D) Ab wheel Rollouts 6

*Circuit #2 (30 second RIs)*

A) MuscleUps 7
B) Push Press 135 x 10
C) Trapbar Deads 315 x 10
D) Ab wheel Rollouts 10

*Circuit #3 (60 second RIs)*

A) MuscleUps 6
B) Push Press 135 x 10
C) Trapbar Deads 315 x 10
D) Ab wheel Rollouts 10

*Circuit #4 (60 second RIs)*

A) Weighted Chins BW +45 x 9
B) Push Press 135 x 10
C) Trapbar Deads 315 x 10
D) Ab wheel Rollouts 10

*Circuit #5 (60 second RIs)*

A) Weighted Chins BW +45 x 8
B) Push Press 135 x 10
C) Trapbar Deads 315 x 10
D) Ab wheel Rollouts 10

*Spider Pushup | Ab Wheel Rollout SUPERSET*
20 | 10

*Supinated Close Grip Pullups | Ab Wheel Rollout SUPERSET*
6 | 10 

*Supinated Medium Grip Pullups | Ab Wheel Rollout SUPERSET*
8 | 10

*BW Triceps Press*
25 (2 sets)

** DONE!!  This was a tough 45 minutes.....................I was sweating my ass off.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 10, 2009)

You have turned into a friggin' juggernaut! A workout machine 

Ohio State/Michigan is shaping up to be a great game. Disappointments on both sides, are probably going to make for big intensity.

You going?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 10, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> You have turned into a friggin' juggernaut! A workout machine
> 
> Ohio State/Michigan is shaping up to be a great game. Disappointments on both sides, are probably going to make for big intensity.
> 
> You going?



Thanks!   Those circuits were challenging.

  I have my ticket for the game   You are right though - It HAS been a disappointing season especially after the 4 - 0 start.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 11, 2009)

11/11/09

*UPPER*

* 5 minutes on tread up to 12.5 rate

** Did some circuits again today.  60 second RIs between circuits but no rest within the circuits.  60 second RIs between the rest of the exercises.

*Circuit #1 *(no Rest between sets)
Ab Wheel Rollout 15
Xpload Incline Press 300 x 7
T-bar Row 170 x 7

*Circuit #2 *(no Rest between sets)
Ab Wheel Rollout 15
Xpload Incline Press 300 x 6
T-bar Row 170 x 6

*Circuit #3 *(no Rest between sets)
Ab Wheel Rollout 15
Xpload Incline Press 300 x 5
T-bar Row 170 x 5

*Incline DB Press | DB Row SUPERSET*
80 x 9 | 80 x 15

*Incline DB Press | DB Row SUPERSET*
80 x 8 | 80 x 15

*Ab Wheel Rollout  * 15

*Push Press (wide grip)* 105 x 10

*Ab Wheel Rollout  * 15

*Push Press (close grip)* 105 x 15

*Dips* 15

*Shrugs *225 x 10

*Dips* 15

*Shrugs *225 x 10

* Done in 30 minutes.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 12, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> 11/9/09
> 
> *FULLBODY*
> 
> This was a tough 45 minutes.....................I was sweating my ass off.



Where'd you ever come up with that workout?  
Why'd you ever come up with that workout?  

Just being able to walk out of the gym after that is good.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 12, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> * Done in 30 minutes.



That's quite a pace!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 13, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Where'd you ever come up with that workout?
> Why'd you ever come up with that workout?
> 
> Just being able to walk out of the gym after that is good.



Just trying new stuff  



			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> That's quite a pace!



I kinda like the pace compared to 75 minutes.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 13, 2009)

11/13/09

*Fullbody*

* 5 minutes on tread

*Ab Rollouts*
25

*Pullups*
10

*Dips*
10

*Pullups *
10

*Dips*
10

*Muscle Ups*
5
5

*Squat*
225 x 15

*Weighted Chins*
BW +90 x 3
BW +125 x 0 * Not quite
BW +120 x 1 | BW +90 x 2 | BW x 15 DROPSET

*Pushups*
40

*Squat*
225 x 15

*Suspension Press*
15

*Cable Fly*
60 x 15 (high attachment)
60 x 8 (low attachment)
60 x 10 (medium attachment)

*Single Cable Curls*
60 x 10

*SLDL*
245 x 10


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2009)

2 sets of 225*15??? You are really upping that bar, ain'tcha????
Nice job, brotha!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 16, 2009)

I hate your chin ups.  Just saying.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 16, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> 2 sets of 225*15??? You are really upping that bar, ain'tcha????
> Nice job, brotha!



... not too bad.   



			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> I hate your chin ups. Just saying.



  Thanks.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 16, 2009)

11/15/09

*1 hour of ball*

====================

11/16/09

*UPPER*

* 5 minutes on the tread

*Chins*
10 

*Ab Rollout*
25

*Push Press*
135 x 5

*Weighted Chins*
BW +70 x 5

*Push Press*
135 x 8

*Ab Rollouts*
15

*Weighted Chins*
BW +55 x 8

*Push Press*
135 x 9

*Weighted Chins*
BW +55 x 8

*Push Press*
135 x 10

*Weighted Wide Grip Pullups*
BW +55 x 5

*Feet elavated Pushups*
25

*Weighted Close Grip Pullups*
BW +55 x 8

*Weighted Dips*
BW +55 x 12
BW +55 x 10

*T-bar Row*
135 x 14
135 x 11

*Cable Fly*
60 x 20

*Single Arm Cable Punch*
60 x 20
70 x 20
80 x 15

*Reverse Fly*
35 x 14
35 x 12


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 18, 2009)

11/17/09

I drove to Columbus yesterday to attended one of my employees son's funeral yesterday.  It is very tragic to see a 5 year old in a casket.  He was diagnosed with inoperable brain stem cancer in July.  He passed away Friday.  

It really puts things into perspective regarding what is important.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 18, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> 11/17/09
> 
> I drove to Columbus yesterday to attended one of my employees son's funeral yesterday. It is very tragic to see a 5 year old in a casket. He was diagnosed with inoperable brain stem cancer in July. He passed away Friday.
> 
> It really puts things into perspective regarding what is important.


OMG, that is horrible.  I am not overly religious, but in cases like these you hope there really is a God.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 18, 2009)

Sorry for your friend's loss.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 19, 2009)

....I'm sure it's really tough for my friend.  I still can't believe it...........


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 19, 2009)

11/19/09

*UPPER*

* Did upper again to give my legs one more days rest

** 5 minutes on the tread

*Ab Rollouts*
10
15

*Xpload Incline Press*
300 x 8 (3 sets)

*T-bar Row*
170 x 8 (2 sets)
170 x 7 

*DB Incline Press*
85 x 8

*DB Row*
130 x 15

*DB Incline Press*
85 x 8

*DB Row*
130 x 12

*BW Triceps Press*
15
20

*EZ Bar Curl*
85 x 15
85 x 12


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2009)

good job, brotha! Looks like you didn't give the upper a break!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 23, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> good job, brotha! Looks like you didn't give the upper a break!



Thanks man.........I played ball last night.  My legs are healed up so I'll hit them on Tuesday.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 23, 2009)

11/22/09

1 hour of ball 

* I caught a cold on Friday.   I hope to get rid of this thing ASAP....Lots of fluids, soups and cold meds.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 23, 2009)

11/23/09

*UPPER*

* 5 minutes on tread

*Weighted Chins*
BW +45 x 5
BW +70 x 5
BW +125 x 1 | BW x 15 DROPSET
* "BW only" feels light after dropping off 125 lbs 

*Push Press*
135 x 8 (3 sets)

*Ab Wheel Rollouts*
15 (3 sets)

*Cable Fly *
70 x 15

*Cable Reverse Fly*
40 x 15

*Cable Fly *
80 x 12

*Cable Reverse Fly*
40 x 12

*Hanging Leg Raise*
20
15


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 24, 2009)

on your hanging leg raises, do you have your legs tucked up under or are you keeping them straight and form an 'L' when contracted.
I was thinking I should add a set or two into workouts


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 25, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> on your hanging leg raises, do you have your legs tucked up under or are you keeping them straight and form an 'L' when contracted.
> I was thinking I should add a set or two into workouts



Usually I do them tucked and pull my knees as high as I can.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 25, 2009)

11/25/09

Caught a cold over the weekend.  Got some antibiotics yesterday so no gym until Friday.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 25, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> 11/25/09
> 
> Caught a cold over the weekend.  Got some antibiotics yesterday so no gym until Friday.



It seems like many people are getting sick lately.  Rest up, get better and enjoy the holiday.


----------



## Double D (Nov 25, 2009)

Hope that cold takes care of itself, thats miserable.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving, Moomba!
Hope you are feeling better!


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 25, 2009)

best wishes for a happy thanksgiving, hope you are well enough to pig out...i know about the sick stuff, both of my kids are sick right now, I am just hoping i don't pick it up, it's bad enough to see them like this...they're in good spirits though, hopefully Ryan has his appetite tomorrow, we'll see


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 26, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> It seems like many people are getting sick lately.  Rest up, get better and enjoy the holiday.



Feeling a bit better today...I'm starting to go stir crazy I haven't left the house since Tuesday morning.....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 26, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> best wishes for a happy thanksgiving, hope you are well enough to pig out...i know about the sick stuff, both of my kids are sick right now, I am just hoping i don't pick it up, it's bad enough to see them like this...they're in good spirits though, hopefully Ryan has his appetite tomorrow, we'll see



I'd rather be sick than have the kids sick.......

Have an early dinner so you can have turkey sandwiches later that night     That's my plan 



			
				Burner said:
			
		

> Happy Thanksgiving, Moomba!
> Hope you are feeling better!



Same to you B.   Did they feed you a traditional Turkey Dinner over there?



			
				DD said:
			
		

> Hope that cold takes care of itself, thats miserable.



Antibiotics help    along with lots of soup and water.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 26, 2009)

11/26/09

*Fullbody*

* 5 minutes on tread

** Decided to wokout today.

*Circuit #1*

Muscle Ups 5
Ab Wheel Rollouts 10
Pushups 20
Super Squat 270 x 10

*Circuit #2*

Muscle Ups 5
Ab Wheel Rollouts 10
Pushups 20
Super Squat 270 x 10

*Wide Grip Pullups*
12

*Dips*
15
12

*Ab Wheel Rollouts*
10

*Super Squat*
270 x 15

*SLDL*
225 x 8
225 x 6

*Super Squat *
270 x 15

*Machine Row*
245 x 8
245 x 6

*Chest Press Machine*
190 x 5 (2 sets)

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15 (2 sets)

*** Not a great workout but good enough considering I'm still under the weather.   I plan on hooping tomorrow at 8:30.


----------



## Double D (Nov 26, 2009)

Super Squat?


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 27, 2009)

Based on yesterday's workout, I'd say you're well on the way to recovery.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 27, 2009)

Double D said:


> Super Squat?



Here a link:

Precor Super Squat Machine



			
				TT said:
			
		

> Based on yesterday's workout, I'd say you're well on the way to recovery.



  My cold is going away.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 27, 2009)

11/27/09

*Basketball and other stuff.*

Did a bunch of core exercises and some light legs (30 minutes): OH Squats, Swiss Ball Inchworms, stepups, leg press, hanging leg raise

...midway through my third game of ball both of my calfs 'cramped up'.   My right calf is still hurts.  At least I think it was cramps.   I've hydrated, ate a couple bananas, poweraide, water, soup, hot tubbed and had my wife massage it.  

I hope it's not more serious.   We have the final round of basketball playoffs on Sunday.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 28, 2009)

11/28/09

*UPPER*

*Medium Grip Pullups*
15

*Wide Grip Pullups*
12

*Close Grip Pullups*
15

*Ab Wheel Rollouts*
15 (3 sets)

*Xplode Incline Press*
230 x 10
320 x 6
370 x 3
400 x 1
420 x 1
440 x 1
470 x 1
470 x 1

*T-bar Rows*
135 x 14
180 x 6
200 x 3

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 20
107.5 x 20 (2 sets)

*Dips*
25
20
16

** It must not have been a calf cramp yesterday....it must be a strain or pull in my right calf.  (F@#$%&)   Looks like no legs this week..................At least I did not tear my achilles again.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 29, 2009)

11/29/09

*Shoulders and Arms*

*Push Press*
95 x 15

*Chins*
15

*Push Press*
95 x 15

*Medium Sup Grip Pullups*
12

*Push Press*
95 x 15

*BW Triceps Press*
25 (2 sets)

*EZ Bar Curl*
85 x 12 (2 sets)


** Since I'm going to miss tomorrow's workout I squeezed one in tonight.  My calf is feeling a little better but not ready for any running or lower body exercises.   I'll see how things progress this week.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 30, 2009)

11/29/09

.....forgot to write this down for yestedays log.

*Hammer Shrugs*
180 x 15 (4 sets)

*Side Raise*
25 x 12 (2 sets)


----------



## Pylon (Nov 30, 2009)

Nice work, YM.  Hope that calf is feeling better today!


----------



## Double D (Nov 30, 2009)

I was going to say I looked at your minny workout there for a minute and was like oh ok from yesterday!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 1, 2009)

How to Treat Strained Calf Muscle | eHow.com

Looks like it will be a couple weeks of Upper Body exercises.........I'll see how much pain there is on the stationary bike and dare I say it .....The Pool!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 1, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Nice work, YM.  Hope that calf is feeling better today!



Thanks!!......I see you jacked up your knee.   It sucks getting old


----------



## Pylon (Dec 1, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Thanks!!......I see you jacked up your knee.   It sucks getting old



Hey hey hey!  Who are you calling old?!?!  

Oh...wait...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 1, 2009)

Double D said:


> I was going to say I looked at your minny workout there for a minute and was like oh ok from yesterday!



I'm debating if this is a good week to take off..................


----------



## katt (Dec 1, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> How to Treat Strained Calf Muscle | eHow.com
> 
> Looks like it will be a couple weeks of Upper Body exercises.........I'll see how much pain there is on the stationary bike and dare I say it .....The Pool!!!




You have a pool?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 1, 2009)

katt said:


> You have a pool?



No pool at my house....just a hot tub and a lake    It's tooooo cool to go in the lake.

They have a couple pools at the gym (Lifetime Fitness Gym).


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 1, 2009)

party at moomba's house! 2012...in the summer...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 2, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> party at moomba's house! 2012...in the summer...



Why wait until 2012?  I'm ready now!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 2, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Why wait until 2012? I'm ready now!!


um...cold lake?
...and the little detail of I'm out of the country...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 3, 2009)

12/3/09

*Chest and Back*

*Pullups *
10 (Medium Sup Grip)
10 (Wide Grip)
10 (Close Grip)
10 (Chin Grip)

*Dips*
15
15
12

*T-bar Row*
170 x 6 (2 sets)

*Machine Chest Press*
180 x 8
180 x 7
180 x 6

*Cable Fly*
60 x 16 (3 sets)

*Machine Row*
205 x 12
220 x 10


** Worked late the last three nights so i did not get to the gym plus I wanted to rest my calf.   Today was not a great workout but it was a workout none the less. 

*** My calf is feeling a bit better.  I still can't go up on my toes but the pain is starting to lessen.  I should be ready in a week or two to being jogging.  I'm stretching it everyday.  I plan doing some BW squats, stretches and hot tubbing tomorrow.


----------



## katt (Dec 3, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> party at moomba's house! 2012...in the summer...



yeah... why not now?



yellowmoomba said:


> Why wait until 2012?  I'm ready now!!




Sweet!  I'm there! 


Burner02 said:


> um...cold lake?
> ...and the little detail of I'm out of the country...



Yeah Michigan... how freaking cold is that lake???    I'd rather go for the hot tub.. lol


----------



## Double D (Dec 4, 2009)

Dude whats up with you and I getting hurt all the time the past 3 months?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 4, 2009)

katt said:


> yeah... why not now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't know the temp of the lake (and don't want to find out).   It snowed last night......I'll be in the hot tub later today


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 4, 2009)

Double D said:


> Dude whats up with you and I getting hurt all the time the past 3 months?



...I don't know.........I usually have at least one injury every year.  That's what happens when you play sports.   I'm sure if I was not playing bball the number of injuries would be low.   Playing in the mens football league was rough on the body too.   I'm glad I gave that up 3 years ago.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 4, 2009)

12/4/09

*LOWER*

* 5 minutes on bike 

*Ab Wheel Rollouts*
25 
20 (2 sets)

*BW Squats*
15 (3 sets)

*SLDL*
135 x 15 (2 sets)
225 x 5 (2 sets)

*Leg Extentions*
175 x 12 (3 sets)

*Machine Leg Press*
200 x 12 (3 sets)

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 20

* Kept all pressure of my calfs;  Still can't go up on my toes (on right foot); Felt good to hit my legs;


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 5, 2009)

12/5/09

*UPPER*

* 5 minutes on bike 

*Push Press*
95 x 12
135 x 3
135 x 5 (3 sets)

*Supinated Grip Pullups*
12

*Muscle Ups*
4 (3 sets)

*Reverse Fly | Side Raise | Front Raise Triset*
40 x 8 | 20 x 8 | 20 x 8  (2 sets)

*BW Triceps Press*
25 (2 sets)

*EZ Bar Curl*
85 x 15 (2 sets)

*Pushups*
25 (2 sets)

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15 (2 sets)

*** Right Calf felt pretty good.  Probably about 60%.    It felt fine on the bike  and tried some light jogging.   No pain.  Still can't go all the way up on my toes.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 5, 2009)

im sorry i didn';t comment on it sooner, but man does it suck for a lousy calf injury to slow down the great YM.  like if i can't squat, i want my leg to be broken or something, not a calf pull (not taking light of it either cause im sure it hurt like a bitch)

thats like not being able to do upper body stuff cause of a cut on your finger or something like that


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 5, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> im sorry i didn';t comment on it sooner, but man does it suck for a lousy calf injury to slow down the great YM.  like if i can't squat, i want my leg to be broken or something, not a calf pull (not taking light of it either cause im sure it hurt like a bitch)
> 
> thats like not being able to do upper body stuff cause of a cut on your finger or something like that



Thanks for the feedback....It's only temporary,  I should be back squating next week.    Hey I'm just glad I did not tear my achilles tendon again


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 6, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> 12/3/09
> 
> *Chest and Back*
> 
> ...


I thought it was a pretty good looking workout, but you are a bit of an animal.....

Hope the calf is feeling better....this getting older crap is over-rated.
My right shoulder is'nt very much happy w/ me...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 7, 2009)

12/7/09

*UPPER*

* 5 minutes on tread (rate 6.0).....calf felt OK not 100% but no pain.

*Circuit  #1 *(60 second RI between sets) - Performed 3 Circuits
a) Weighted Chins BW +70 x 6
b) Xpload Incline Press 340 x 6
c) Shrugs 270 x 12

*Circuit  #2* (60 second RI between sets)  - Performed 3 Circuits
a) Upright Row 95 x 10
b) Press 95 x 10

*Circuit  #3* (60 second RI between sets) - Performed 2 Circuits
a) Machine Fly 70 x 15 
b) Reverse Fly 35 x 12

*Circuit  #4 *(60 second RI between sets) - Performed 2 Circuits
a) BW Tricep Press 30
b) EZ Bar Curl 95 x 12

*Supinate Grip Pullups* 10

*Pushups* 30

** Felt pretty good today.  Glad my calf is feeling better.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 8, 2009)

Damn hot tub has a leak in one of the motors......spent a couple hours last night looking at it.   There goes another $800 for a new motor.   I hope the repair guy can come out soon.  It would suck if my pipes burst too!!


----------



## Double D (Dec 8, 2009)

Dude I love circuits, looking good brotha


----------



## katt (Dec 8, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Damn hot tub has a leak in one of the motors......spent a couple hours last night looking at it.   There goes another $800 for a new motor.   I hope the repair guy can come out soon.  It would suck if my pipes burst too!!



Yikes....   Well hopefully he can get out there before they freeze... I know it was 1 degree when we headed out for the gym this morning.... brrrrrrr


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 8, 2009)

Double D said:


> Dude I love circuits, looking good brotha



Me too     I really get a good sweat going.



			
				katt said:
			
		

> Yikes.... Well hopefully he can get out there before they freeze... I know it was 1 degree when we headed out for the gym this morning.... brrrrrrr



I called two different places with no call back - WTF!!   Doesn't anyone want to work these days.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 8, 2009)

12/8/09

*LOWER and CORE*

* 10 minutes on tread (up to 10.0 rate)

*Super Squat*
180 x 15
270 x 10
360 x 10
450 x 10 
450 x 10

*SLDL*
245 x 10 (2 sets)

*Ab Rollouts*
30 
20
20
20

*BW Lunge*
12
12

*BW Calf Raise*
10
10

*Bent Leg Calf Raise*
10
10

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15
15

*Jogging forward, backward, side shuffle with no pain;  No pain, calf is probably 80%;   Hopefully one more week until I can start balling again*


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 9, 2009)

12/9/09

Weighted in at 181 today.   Today is a rest day.  Back at it tomorrow.   

Also - today is Miller's 1st bday.   I can't believe it's been 1 year already........


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 10, 2009)

12/10/09

*UPPER*

* 5 minutes on tread

*Smith Bench Press*
225 x 5 (4 sets)

*T-bar Row*
180 x 6 (3 sets)

*Machine Row*
255 x 12
255 x 10

*Chest Press Machine*
195 x 11
195 x 9

*Upside down Kettlebell Pushups*
15 (2 sets)

** Quick workout today


----------



## katt (Dec 10, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> 12/9/09
> 
> Weighted in at 181 today.   Today is a rest day.  Back at it tomorrow.
> 
> Also - today is Miller's 1st bday.   I can't believe it's been 1 year already........




I love the 1st birthdays!!!!   Be sure to post some pics 

Dang - you have some strong legs... how are they feeling today?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 10, 2009)

katt said:


> I love the 1st birthdays!!!!   Be sure to post some pics
> 
> Dang - you have some strong legs... how are they feeling today?



Will post some pics over the weekend.

My legs are fine........The real test comes Sunday when I try to play ball.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 10, 2009)

YM, SOLID workouts my Friend!!! Awesome Squats too!!!

Thats awesome, 1st Birthdays are PRICELESS!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 11, 2009)

Archangel said:


> YM, SOLID workouts my Friend!!! Awesome Squats too!!!
> 
> Thats awesome, 1st Birthdays are PRICELESS!!!



Thanks AA..........  

 1st bdays ARE priceless


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 11, 2009)

12/11/09

*LOWER and CORE*

* warmed up shooting.   No pain in my calf so I'll try to hoop on Sunday 

*Trapbar Deads*
405 x 6
405 x 6
405 x 5

*Swiss ball Inch Worms*
25
30
30

*DB Snatch*
80 x 5 (2 sets)

*Trunk Pulldowns*
107.5 x 20
107.5 x 15


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 11, 2009)

AWESOME Deads my Friend, how do you like the trap bar??? Just curious!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 11, 2009)

Archangel said:


> AWESOME Deads my Friend, how do you like the trap bar??? Just curious!!!



Love 'em.   Everytime I go over 315 on regular deads I seem to jack up my lower back.  I can usually go up to about 465 with TB deads without risking an injury.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 11, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Love 'em. Everytime I go over 315 on regular deads I seem to jack up my lower back. I can usually go up to about 465 with TB deads without risking an injury.


I'm glad you said that!  
I read somewhere that the TB was invented by a British powerlifter who messed up his back.  Once recovered, he only trains with the trap bar until comp day.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 11, 2009)

I liked the trap bar...just don't have one here.....

Happy 1st B-day to your son!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 12, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> I'm glad you said that!
> I read somewhere that the TB was invented by a British powerlifter who messed up his back.  Once recovered, he only trains with the trap bar until comp day.



It works 

What up Jersey?    Have you stopped posting your workouts?  Hope all is well.

 



			
				Burner said:
			
		

> I liked the trap bar...just don't have one here.....
> 
> Happy 1st B-day to your son!



Thanks man.  

Once you get back to civiliization, you have a new exercise to do


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 12, 2009)

post a couple pics...for those of who haven't been blessed with children...we must live vicariously thru our friends who do...


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 12, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Also - today is Miller's 1st bday.   I can't believe it's been 1 year already........



Don't worry.  The next one will come even faster.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 13, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> post a couple pics...for those of who haven't been blessed with children...we must live vicariously thru our friends who do...



Here you go.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 13, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Don't worry.  The next one will come even faster.




Great............haha


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2009)

hey! Good lookin' boy, amigo!
I hope I'm as lucky if I'm ever blessed with a child.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 13, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> hey! Good lookin' boy, amigo!
> I hope I'm as lucky if I'm ever blessed with a child.



Thanks.....I'm sure he'll be trying to crush on his big sister's friends.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 13, 2009)

12/13/09

*Basketball*

My calf felt great today.  Played at least 8 games in row.   I had to guard this super fast point guard.  I tried to keep up with him - when I didn't - I fouled him.   haha    I worked on my post up and mid range shooting game today - shot pretty well.  

ZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzz   I'm bushed now.

The hot tub repair guy better show up tomorrow.......I need it


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 13, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Here you go.


Hahaha.  Those are great.  He is enjoying his cake, and eating it too!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 13, 2009)

Check this out. I know you and DD would appreciate this. It makes me green with envy since my chins suck...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAk96ARN1uY&feature=related


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 13, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Here you go.


 
ahahaha good stuff YM.  Little Avery's got 4 months to go for her 1 year, time is flying man, I remember the night she was born like it was yesterday, well Ryan too for that matter.

You don't realize how fast time flies until you have children.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 13, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Check this out. I know you and DD would appreciate this. It makes me green with envy since my chins suck...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAk96ARN1uY&feature=related



Wow.............that's impressive.   My record is only 9.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 13, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> ahahaha good stuff YM.  Little Avery's got 4 months to go for her 1 year, time is flying man, I remember the night she was born like it was yesterday, well Ryan too for that matter.
> 
> You don't realize how fast time flies until you have children.



True.......enjoy every moment and take lots of pictures and notes of what they do - because soon until they'll be heading out to college.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 13, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> True.......enjoy every moment and take lots of pictures and notes of what they do - because soon until they'll be heading out to college.



AMEN my Brotha...Testify!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 15, 2009)

12/15/09

*UPPER*

* 5 minutes on tread

*Weighted Chins*
BW +70 x 6
BW +75 x 5
BW +100 x 2
BW +45 x 9

*Push Press*
135 x 10 (3 sets)

*Muscle Ups*
5

*Hang Clean & Press*
135 x 6

*Xpload Incline Press*
270 x 15
270 x 12

*T-bar Row*
135 x 12
135 x 13

*Low-to-High Cable Fly*
60 x 8 (2 sets)

*Reverse Fly*
35 x 12

*Medium Cable Fly*
70 x 12

*Reverse Fly*
35 x 12

*High-to-Low Cable Fly*
70 x 12

*Reverse Fly*
35 x 12

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15

*Wide Supinated Grip Pullups*
10

** Hot tub - 15 minutes*


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 16, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Check this out. I know you and DD would appreciate this. It makes me green with envy since my chins suck...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAk96ARN1uY&feature=related


How about a cliff notes version for those of us who are not able to view?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 16, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> How about a cliff notes version for those of us who are not able to view?



Some guy did 27 muscle ups with impeccable form. Very impressive.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 16, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Some guy did 27 muscle ups with impeccable form. Very impressive.



He was smooooooooth.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 16, 2009)

12/16/09

*LOWER and CORE*

* 5 minutes on tread

*Ab Wheel Rollouts / Hanging Leg Raise*
10 / 15

*Squat *
225 x 8

*Ab Wheel Rollouts / Hanging Leg Raise*
15 / 15

*Squat *
225 x 10

*Ab Wheel Rollouts / Hanging Leg Raise*
15 / 15

*Squat *
225 x 12

*Ab Wheel Rollouts / Hanging Leg Raise*
15 / 15

*SLDL *
255 x 6

*Ab Wheel Rollouts / Hanging Leg Raise*
15 / 15

*SLDL *
255 x 6

*DB Lunge*
45 x 8

*Side DB Lunge*
45 x 8

*Trunk Pulldowns*
107.5 x 20 (2 sets)

*Seated Calf Raise*
50 x 20 (2 sets)

* Took a little while to warm up but felt good today.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 16, 2009)

Lovin' those squats buddy.  Wish I could go like that again.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 16, 2009)

how was the walk out of the gym? A little wobbly?
Lookin' good, bud


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 18, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Lovin' those squats buddy.  Wish I could go like that again.



Thanks......I'm paying for it now     I'm still tight.   I took a couple weeks of from barbell squats due to my calf (but still did other leg exercises).   There is NO comparision from deep barbell squats to any other leg exercises.



			
				Burner  said:
			
		

> how was the walk out of the gym? A little wobbly?
> Lookin' good, bud



The walk out was fine........but it's a little funny today ...haha


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 18, 2009)

12/18/09

I start my vacation from work today - until 1/4/10 - which means it's time for a program change.   I've been thinking about trying something new (it must be S14 rubbing off on me)   

I'm going to try some monthly goals to keep things fresh and actually measure if the training is working for the goal of the month.

Goals: Add Size for Chest and Traps

Plan:  Take some measurements and pics this weekend;  Come up with a new plan to start on Monday.

Ideas and comments are welcome 

Some new exercises I plan on using for my chest are Lock out Presses and standing Cable presses along with the standard DB Bench, CG Press, Dips and Pushups

Trap exercises will be Deads, Shrugs, Snatch, Upright Row, Hang Cleans, Reverse Fly.

I like to have a least one day off from exercise and one day for basketball.  So that leaves me with the potential to workout 5 days (although I like to do 4)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 18, 2009)

12/18/09

*UPPER*

* warmed up shooting ball 

*Bench Lockouts with a 10 second hold*
225 x 6
275 x 2
275 x 2
300 x 1
* New exercise for me.  Felt OK.   Not too excited about it.   We'll see how I feel tomorrow.

*Bench *
135 x 20

*Pullups*
15

*DB Row*
130 x 4 * tried Big Back Lifting Grips.....Didn't work as well as my straps since I normally get about 15 reps..
130 x 4 (no grips or straps)

*T-bar Row*
185 x 6 (2 sets)

*Dips*
20
15

*Machine Shrugs*
270 x 10 (2 sets)

*BW Triceps Press*
25 (2 sets)

*EZ Bar Curl*
95 x 15


----------



## Double D (Dec 18, 2009)

What do you use for your lockouts? And how far down do you go?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 18, 2009)

Double D said:


> What do you use for your lockouts? And how far down do you go?



I used the squat rack today.  I set the safety bars about 6" down from a full extention.

Do you do these often?   This was my first time trying it.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 20, 2009)

12/20/09

1 hour of basketball


----------



## MaryD (Dec 20, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> 12/20/09
> 
> 1 hour of basketball


 
1 on 1? 2 baskets  or 1 basket (one sight ort 2 sights)?

Why do You want change training plan?

When we will be able to see pics?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 20, 2009)

MaryD said:


> 1 on 1? 2 baskets  or 1 basket (one sight ort 2 sights)?
> 
> Why do You want change training plan?
> 
> When we will be able to see pics?



Hey Mary D.

We play 5 on 5 basketball every Sunday morning.   

I am changing the training because I am somewhat bored of doing FB and U/L splits with the same basic exercises.    What kind of program do you do?

Pics????   Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## MaryD (Dec 20, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Hey Mary D.
> 
> What kind of program do you do?
> 
> Pics???? Maybe tomorrow.


 
We wait for pics

My program? Try to find my jurnal...


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 20, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> 12/18/09
> 
> I start my vacation from work today - until 1/4/10 - which means it's time for a program change. I've been thinking about trying something new (it must be S14 rubbing off on me)
> 
> ...


 
you know you people gotta make up your damn minds on a routine to do for a while!!! 

hows this for trap: clean grip high pulls...those will nail your traps, screw the upright rows and do those instead.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 20, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> you know you people gotta make up your damn minds on a routine to do for a while!!!
> 
> hows this for trap: clean grip high pulls...those will nail your traps, screw the upright rows and do those instead.



  Now that's funny..................


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 21, 2009)

12/21/09

*UPPER*

* warmed up shooting for about 15 minutes

**  Wore a 15 lb weighted vest today

*** All RIs 60 seconds

*Pullups - medium grip (with 15lb weighted vest)*
10

*Dips (with 15lb weighted vest)*
15

*Ab Wheel Rollouts (with 15lb weighted vest)*
15

*Pullup - wide supinated grip (with 15lb weighted vest)*
12

*Pushups (with 15lb weighted vest)*
40

*Ab Wheel Rollouts (with 15lb weighted vest)*
15

*Pullup - close supinated grip (with 15lb weighted vest)*
12

*Dips (with 15lb weighted vest)*
15

*Ab Wheel Rollouts (with 15lb weighted vest)*
15

*Pullup - wide grip  (with 15lb weighted vest)*
12

*Pushups (with 15lb weighted vest)*
25

*Ab Wheel Rollouts (with 15lb weighted vest)*
15

*Pullovers*
50 x 15 (2 sets)

*Feet elavated BW Row (with 15lb weighted vest)*
20 (2 sets)

*BW Triceps Press* 
30 (2 sets)

*Cable Chest Flys*
70 x 15 (2 sets)

*** did a bunch of high rep stuff with my weighted vest


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 21, 2009)

Here are some updated pics:

I don't really know how to flex my back for a pic.  I think I'll try a rear bicep pic tomorrow since the back pic here does not look good at all.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 21, 2009)

and last but not least ..... a leg pic


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 21, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> you know you people gotta make up your damn minds on a routine to do for a while!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 22, 2009)

12/22/09

*LOWER and CORE*

* warmed up shooting for 20 minutes 

*Trapbar Deads*
405 x 4
405 x 5
405 x 4
* was shooting for 8

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15 (3 sets)

*Super Squats*
270 x 15 (3 sets)

*Dragonflags*
6 (2 sets)

*DB Snatch*
85 x 3 (2 sets)

*Swiss Ball Inchworms*
25 (2 sets)

* My back was pretty tight from yesterdays upper body workout.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 22, 2009)

you look good YM, and I mean that in the non-est gay way that I can say it, hehe. I guess that's what you can look like when you actually do cardio, huh, nice and lean?  I remember those old pics you used to have in your gallery, you seemed a lot bigger in those pics, but of course that was pre-kids so I know priorities change....I like that tat you have on your shoulder too, I always wanted some kind of sun-type tattoo like that, but never got it, and now that I have my kids' names, I think I'm likely past my prime on the whole tattoo thing now, heh.

Oh, I also wanted to say it seems you have a really high strength to muscle mass ratio, if you know what I mean,,,,I mean with some of your numbers on certain exercises, you would think you should have more muscle mass for that.  Do you have super strong tendons or something like that?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 22, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> you look good YM, and I mean that in the non-est gay way that I can say it, hehe. I guess that's what you can look like when you actually do cardio, huh, nice and lean?  I remember those old pics you used to have in your gallery, you seemed a lot bigger in those pics, but of course that was pre-kids so I know priorities change....I like that tat you have on your shoulder too, I always wanted some kind of sun-type tattoo like that, but never got it, and now that I have my kids' names, I think I'm likely past my prime on the whole tattoo thing now, heh.
> 
> Oh, I also wanted to say it seems you have a really high strength to muscle mass ratio, if you know what I mean,,,,I mean with some of your numbers on certain exercises, you would think you should have more muscle mass for that.  Do you have super strong tendons or something like that?



Thanks for the compliments.   I was comparing these pics to the other ones (from five years ago).  I think you are right.   I did appear to be a bit bigger.  I'm stronger now but I think I looked better then.   That's what two kids and a stressful job does for you  

I got my last tattoo (the sun) at 34 so I don't think you are too old.   I'm not sure about super strong tendons.   I think it's consistent hard work 

You have the same work ethic.  If you did some cardio I'm sure you rip up pretty good.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 22, 2009)

Here are the ones from 2004:


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 22, 2009)

Nice bicep peak buddy! You are way leaner then me... but I'm turning 54 in 2 days.... (is that an excuse?)


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 22, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Thanks for the compliments. I was comparing these pics to the other ones (from five years ago). I think you are right. I did appear to be a bit bigger. I'm stronger now but I think I looked better then. That's what two kids and a stressful job does for you
> 
> I got my last tattoo (the sun) at 34 so I don't think you are too old. I'm not sure about super strong tendons. I think it's consistent hard work
> 
> You have the same work ethic. If you did some cardio I'm sure you rip up pretty good.


 
you look like you just had two kids and have a stressful job in your new pics compared to the old...but don't worry, when I look back at pics from 2005 before Ryan came along, I almost wanna cry.  I had all my glorious hair, I looked young and vibrant and full of life, now I'm getting a bald spot on top of my head relegating me to the shaved head look, and it looks like the life has been ripped out of me, damned if I know the last time I slept for 8 hours straight!  Eh, we love em anyway right?

I would post up some pics, but I really hate posing considering I am a strength guy and in theory could care less what I look like.  when you're not a so called bodybuilder and you try to do bodybuilder poses, it often comes out funny looking (not saying you're funny looking, ha).  I just like to look for some good tank top shots that can show off mass, without having to hit the double bicep pose, cause really, we don't train our biceps for that reason, so of course it's gonna be lacking.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 23, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Nice bicep peak buddy! You are way leaner then me... but I'm turning 54 in 2 days.... (is that an excuse?)



Thanks Jersey.

Happy Birthday   Hope you have a great day!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 23, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> you look like you just had two kids and have a stressful job in your new pics compared to the old...but don't worry, when I look back at pics from 2005 before Ryan came along, I almost wanna cry.  I had all my glorious hair, I looked young and vibrant and full of life, now I'm getting a bald spot on top of my head relegating me to the shaved head look, and it looks like the life has been ripped out of me, damned if I know the last time I slept for 8 hours straight!  Eh, we love em anyway right?
> 
> I would post up some pics, but I really hate posing considering I am a strength guy and in theory could care less what I look like.  when you're not a so called bodybuilder and you try to do bodybuilder poses, it often comes out funny looking (not saying you're funny looking, ha).  I just like to look for some good tank top shots that can show off mass, without having to hit the double bicep pose, cause really, we don't train our biceps for that reason, so of course it's gonna be lacking.



  Thanks......I think......LOL

Post some pics.   You can pull off the double bicep pose - you've got some guns     I hear ya on the sleep.   The last time I got a full nights sleep was a couple years ago.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 23, 2009)

12/23/09

Got up today for 6AM basketball.  Played for about 90 minutes.  I'm whipped................


----------



## katt (Dec 23, 2009)

Nice pics YM..


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 24, 2009)

katt said:


> Nice pics YM..



Thanks katt.....I'm doing ok.   Never out of shape but never ripped. 

h


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 24, 2009)

12/24/09

*UPPER*

* 1 game of basketball to warm up

*Supinated Grip Pullups*
12
10

*Push Press*
135 x 8
155 x 3
165 x 3
175 x 3

*Muscle Ups*
6
6
5

*Smith Bench*
225 x 4 (3 sets)

*Cable Fly*
70 x 20

*Reverse Fly *
45 x 15

*Cable one armed punch*
70 x 15

*One armed machine row*
8 plates x 10

*Lying Triceps BW Press*
25 (2 sets)

*EZ Bar Curl*
95 x 12 (2 sets)

*Machine Row*
200 x 8 (2 sets)

*Hanging Leg Raise *
25 (2 sets)

** Happy holidays to all my IM friends!!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 25, 2009)

Moomba! Merry Christmas!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 27, 2009)

Merry Christmas Guys!!  Hope you have a great day.

12/27/09

*Basketball*

5 games of full court


----------



## katt (Dec 28, 2009)

Ok, my Christmas is over, goodies are gone (well, almost) time to bump it up a notch.  

How's the new routine treating you?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 28, 2009)

12/28/09

7 games for full court basketball   

Time for the hot tub


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 28, 2009)

katt said:


> Ok, my Christmas is over, goodies are gone (well, almost) time to bump it up a notch.
> 
> How's the new routine treating you?



I'm glad Christmas is over 

I haven't started the new routine yet......I'm going to play a bunch of basketball this week with a couple weight training sessions.  So most likely the new routine will start on Monday.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 29, 2009)

12/29/09

*Legs and Chest*

* planned on doing a FB routine but tweaked my left lat a bit doing weighted pullups    I don't think I was warmed up.  I popped 800 mg of ibu and hot tubbed for 20 minutes.   Hopefully it will be ok in a day or two.

** all RIs were 60 seconds or less

*Ab Wheel Rollouts*
25

*Xpload Incline Press*
360 x 3 (6 sets)

*Super Squat*
4 plates x 10
6 plates x 10
8 plates x 10
10 plates x 10
12 plates x 10 (2 sets)

*Dips*
20
18
16
14
12

*SLDL*
135 x 15 (2 sets)
185 x 10 (2 sets)
* went light due to back


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 30, 2009)

12/30/09

90 minutes of basketball


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 30, 2009)

Look at those dips!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 31, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Look at those dips!



  Thanks.   I'm taking today and maybe tomorrow off.   

Happy New Year Buddy!!     See you in 2010.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 31, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Thanks. I'm taking today and maybe tomorrow off.
> 
> Happy New Year Buddy!! See you in 2010.


Back atcha YM!  Happy News Years!!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 1, 2010)

1/1/2010

*UPPER*

* Still doing my upper/lower split.  Can't do any pullups yet due to a pulled lat but was able to get a semi-good workout in today.

** 3 games of 1/2 court ball to warmup

*Push Press*
135 x 8
135 x 9
135 x 7
155 x 3

*T-bar Row*
90 x 15 (3 sets)
* super light today 

*Xpload Shoulder Press*
180 x 30 (level 3)
250 x 10 (level 6) (2 sets)

*Machine Row*
170 x 10
* back hurt so I stopped

*EZ Bar Curls*
95 x 15
95 x 10

*Cable Fly*
70 x 15 (2 sets)

*Reverse Fly*
35 x 15 (2 sets)

*Hammer Shrugs*
230 x 12 (2 sets)

*Upside down Keetleball Pushups*
20
15 (2 sets)


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2010)

Happy New year Moomba!
Still crankin' it!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 2, 2010)

1/2/10

*LOWER and CORE*

* 10 minutes on tread

*Trapbar Deads*
315 x 10 (3 sets)
365 x 10
415 x 4

*Hanging Leg Raise*
25 (2 sets)

*OH Squats*
95 x 10 (3 sets)

*Dragonflags*
5 (2 sets)

*DB Lunge*
60 x 8 (2 sets)

*Swiss Ball Inch Worms*
20 (2 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 2, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> Happy New year Moomba!
> Still crankin' it!



Same to you...good to see you back online


----------



## Pylon (Jan 3, 2010)

Happy new year, YM!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 3, 2010)

Pylon said:


> Happy new year, YM!



Nice to see you Pylon


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 3, 2010)

1/3/10

1 hour of  basketball


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2010)

Hey!
Can't keep me away....
Nice looking deads.

Have a good NYE? Do anything?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 4, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> Hey!
> Can't keep me away....
> Nice looking deads.
> 
> Have a good NYE? Do anything?



   We had a small dinner party with drinks and some board games.  The kids had fun.

We had a good time


----------



## katt (Jan 4, 2010)

What kind of games did you play?  We just played Mario Cart on the Wii... and some bowling.   Good times.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 4, 2010)

katt said:


> What kind of games did you play?  We just played Mario Cart on the Wii... and some bowling.   Good times.



Big Wii haul at Xmas at our house.  Been playing a lot of Mario Kart and MArio Bros.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 4, 2010)

Taboo and Battle of the Sexes


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 4, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> 1/2/10
> 
> *Trapbar Deads*
> 315 x 10 (3 sets)
> ...


Always monster trapbar deads.  I feel a hernia coming on just reading your tb workouts!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 4, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Always monster trapbar deads.  I feel a hernia coming on just reading your tb workouts!



  I hope not.   I had one of those a couple years ago.

Missed the gym today.   I had to replace the wifes battery after work.  I'm sure it was JAMMED.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 4, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> I hope not. I had one of those a couple years ago.
> 
> Missed the gym today.* I had to replace the wifes battery after work*. I'm sure it was JAMMED.


 
there's just so much I can say about that line, but I'll just leave it to everyone's imagination


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 4, 2010)

Stewart14 said:


> there's just so much I can say about that line, but I'll just leave it to everyone's imagination



 I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 5, 2010)

..and I thought I was the only one deprived in the mind in the gutter...

are those two games fun? 

We played Clue the other night. 
I won. yay me. I have a clue.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 5, 2010)

You guys are funny!!!   

Burner - Both games are pretty fun.  Battle of the Sexes is more of a trivia game.  Taboo is a word guessing game.


----------



## katt (Jan 5, 2010)

how do you like those OH squats?   We haven't tried those yet.. just thinking about it later on when we change it up a bit.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 5, 2010)

The hardest part about OH squats is learning to keep your balance.  When I tried them, it felt like I was going to tip over.  I prefer back and front squats.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 5, 2010)

katt said:


> how do you like those OH squats?   We haven't tried those yet.. just thinking about it later on when we change it up a bit.





			
				TT said:
			
		

> The hardest part about OH squats is learning to keep your balance. When I tried them, it felt like I was going to tip over. I prefer back and front squats.



OH Squats are a CORE exercise for me not a LEG exercise although you use your legs.   I try to alternate leg and core exercises on my lower body days.

Give them a try katt!!   Use light weight to start - like TT said - it's challenging to keep your balance.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 5, 2010)

Love OH squats.  Do them light and they make for a fantastic warm up move.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 5, 2010)

1/5/10

Another REST DAY.   Back at it tomorrow.  We'll see how my rear delt feels.   

It's tough not going to the gym.........(it's only been two days  hahaha)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 5, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> 1/5/10
> 
> Another REST DAY. Back at it tomorrow. We'll see how my rear delt feels.
> 
> It's tough not going to the gym.........(it's only been two days hahaha)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 6, 2010)

1/6/10

*FULLBODY*

* 10 minutes on tread doing intervals (speeds 7, 8, 9, 11)

** RIs 75 seconds

*Hanging Leg Raise*
20 (2 sets)

*Weighted Dips*
BW +45 x 10 (3 sets)

*T-bar Row*
135 x 15
135 x 12
135 x 10

*Super Squat*
10 plates x 10
12 plates x 10
14 plates x 10

*Hammer Shrugs*
270 x 15
270 x 14
270 x 11

*Triceps BW Press*
25 (2 sets)

*DB Curls*
40 x 10 (2 sets)

*Upside down Kettleball Pushups*
20 (2 sets)

*Machine Row*
200 x 8 (2 sets)

*Cable Fly*
80 x 15 (2 sets)

* left rear delt still sore.  I can do all movements except vertical pulls - which is pretty weird.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 8, 2010)

1/8/10

*FULLBODY*

* warmed up shooting ball for 15 minutes

*Trapbar Deads*
405 x 5 
405 x 5
405 x 2 * lost focus .....

*Push Press*
145 x 3
145 x 5
145 x 5

*REHAB * Single Arm Pulldowns*
42.5 x 15
47.5 x 15 
52.5 x 15
** Felt good but not ready for pullups yet.

*Hanging Leg Raise*
20 (3 sets)

*Facepulls*
57.5 x 15 (3 sets)

*Smith CG Bench*
185 x 14
185 x 12
185 x 11

*Ab Wheel Rollouts*
10
10
15


----------



## katt (Jan 8, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> OH Squats are a CORE exercise for me not a LEG exercise although you use your legs.   I try to alternate leg and core exercises on my lower body days.
> 
> Give them a try katt!!   Use light weight to start - like TT said - it's challenging to keep your balance.



ok, yeah I suck at getting back to my questions in the journals lately... 

I'll look up the video of the OH squat and put that in our next change-up routine in about 5 weeks   Thanks!  I'm always looking for new things to do to shake things up a bit.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 10, 2010)

1/10/10

*Basketball* 

3 games of full court (45 minutes)

*Ice Skating*

20 minutes (after shoveling a big patch on the lake)

*Hot Tub*

20 minutes


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 10, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> 1/10/10
> *Ice Skating*
> 
> 20 minutes (after shoveling a big patch on the lake)



Lucky! Man, I'm hard up for playing some pond hockey. It hasn't been cold enough here for the lakes or ponds to freeze thick enough.

Strong workouts as always, YM .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 10, 2010)

Good lookin' workouts buddy!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 10, 2010)

Scarface30 said:


> Lucky! Man, I'm hard up for playing some pond hockey. It hasn't been cold enough here for the lakes or ponds to freeze thick enough.
> 
> Strong workouts as always, YM .



You are in CANADA - what you do mean it's not cold enough yet    LOL



			
				Jersey said:
			
		

> Good lookin' workouts buddy!



Thanks Jersey.   I can't wait to start doing some chins again.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 11, 2010)

1/11/10

*FULLBODY*

* 10 minutes of intervals to warmup (speeds:  7, 8, 10, 11, 12.5)

*Hanging Leg Raise*
20
20

*REHAB*
*Single Arm Pulldowns*
57.5 x 15
62.5 x 12
67.5 x 10
77.5 x 8
*  No pain in left rear delt.  Hopefully I am healing up so I can attempt pullups on Friday.

*Dips*
* forgot belt 
20
20
18

*Squat*
225 x 5 
245 x 5
275 x 3

*DB Row*
130 x 15
130 x 12

*Pushups*
25
25

*Dragonflags*
6
5

*Side Raise*
25 x 12
25 x 12

*SLDL*
225 x 10
225 x 10

** Good workout today


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2010)

...need I even say it?
WOW....
hope your delt is feeling better.
Mine still annoys me and I've not really used it much in 3 weeks...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 12, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> ...need I even say it?
> WOW....
> hope your delt is feeling better.
> Mine still annoys me and I've not really used it much in 3 weeks...



Thanks..........It's weird that I can pull heavy weights horizontally but not vertically.....................


----------



## katt (Jan 12, 2010)

Great wo YM    Hope you heal soon.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 13, 2010)

katt said:


> Great wo YM    Hope you heal soon.



Thanks .... felt better today.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 13, 2010)

1/13/10

*FULLBODY*

* 10 minutes of intervals on tread (speeds 6.5, 8.5, 10, 11)

** Tried working some percentages today (80% MAX for 5 reps, 70% for 8-10 reps).  Also did some rear delt rehab (pullups)  

*** Kept RIs to 60 seconds.  

*Ab Wheel Rollouts*
25 (2 sets)
20 

*T-bar Row*
170 x 5 (5 sets)

*Smith CG Press*
185 x 10 (2 sets)
185 x 8

*Leg Press*
360 x 10 (2 sets)

*EZ Curls*
105 x 8
105 x 6

*DB Lunge *
65 x 8 (2 sets)

*REAR DELT REHAB*
*Sup Grip Pullups *
5
*Chins*
5
*Close Sup Grip Pullups*
5
*Wide Grip Pullups*
5

*20 minutes in Hot Tub*

* Felt good today - no pain.  Did not want to over do it.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 13, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> You are in CANADA - what you do mean it's not cold enough yet    LOL



Lol, funny because from the day I wrote that, and still going, it hasn't gotten any warmer than -8. Sweeeeet!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 15, 2010)

1/15/10

*FULLBODY* (HEAVY DAY - shooting for 90% of 1 RM)

* warmed up shooting ball 

*Trapbar Deads*
425 x 3 (3 sets)

*Push Press*
135 x 6
155 x 3
165 x 3 (3 sets)

*Chins* 
10 (3 sets) 
* No pain in rear delt.   Next week I will begin to start adding weight.    I should be doing BW +90 x 3

*Hanging leg raise*
25 (2 sets)

*BW Triceps Press*
25 (2 sets)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 15, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> *Push Press*
> 165 x 3 (3 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 16, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


>



Working on it   

Thanks!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 16, 2010)

1/16/10

1 hour of basketball


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 16, 2010)

Heavy day alright, YM. Those are some nice push presses.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 16, 2010)

Scarface30 said:


> Heavy day alright, YM. Those are some nice push presses.



Thanks....the goal is BW (185 ) x 3


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 17, 2010)

1/17/10

*UPPER*

*Weighted Pullups*
BW x 10
BW +30 x 5
BW +45 x 5
BW +60 x 4 (3 sets)
* Felt good.  No pain again.   Looks like it took about three weeks to heal up.   

*Weighted Dips*
BW x 10
BW +45 x 10
BW +45 x 10
BW +45 x 8

*Machine Row*
245 x 10
245 x 10

*DB Press*
75 x 12
75 x 8

*Cable Fly*
80 x 12 
80 x 12

*Facepull*
47.5 x 25

*Hammer Shrugs*
300 x 6
300 x 6

** Heading to the pool with the kiddies later today.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 20, 2010)

1/20/10

*FULLBODY*

* 10 minutes of intervals (6.5, 8.5, 11.0, 12.5 speeds)

*Weighted Dips*
BW +70 x 7 (2 sets)

*Squats*
265 x 5 (2 sets)

*Ab Wheel Rollouts*
25 (2 sets)

*Weighted Close Sup Grip Pullups*
BW +70 x 5
BW +70 x 4

*Seated Chest Press*
190 x 9
190 x 7

*DB Row*
130 x 18

*SLDL*
225 x 12

*Hanging Leg Raise*
25

** Pretty solid workout today.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 20, 2010)

Strong workouts as always, YM

So pullups/chinups bother your shoulder but heavy dips don't?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 20, 2010)

Scarface30 said:


> Strong workouts as always, YM
> 
> So pullups/chinups bother your shoulder but heavy dips don't?



I tweaked the my rear delt a couple weeks ago but it's feeling better.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 22, 2010)

1/22/10

*LOWER and CORE*

* 15 minutes shooting to warmup

*Trapbar Deads*
435 x 3
435 x 1

*Ab Rollouts*
10 (3 sets)

*Muscleups*
3
4
4

*OH Squats*
95 x 10 (3 sets)

** Hit my "goal for the day" of 435 x 3 on TB deads.  Also, happy about doing muscleups again.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 22, 2010)

...really wish we had a trap bar....Was reading one of my M&F...I know...they suggested using the trap bar for farmer walks. Sounded interesting...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice traps!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 24, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Nice traps!



Thanks.......I was happy with them.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 24, 2010)

1/23/10

20 minutes on the treadmill

A bunch of BW  and band stuff at home:

Squat
Pushups
Triceps Press
Pullups
Reverse Fly
Curl


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 24, 2010)

1/24/10

90 minutes of basketball ..........I'm whipped.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Jan 25, 2010)

I really like your workouts with mainly body work, bag work is amazing and maybe even using chains for some movements can help with pushups for example.  What I used to do is have someone spot me for pushups, and that person would put one big chain from bottom left to top right on my back and another the opposite way on my back.  I would do ten pushups, he would take a chain off  ten more, then the other chain off. i would finish off with ten with nothing on me.  But sometimes, I would get both off then repeat it but adding them on after they came off


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 25, 2010)

fyredup1286 said:


> I really like your workouts with mainly body work, bag work is amazing and maybe even using chains for some movements can help with pushups for example.  What I used to do is have someone spot me for pushups, and that person would put one big chain from bottom left to top right on my back and another the opposite way on my back.  I would do ten pushups, he would take a chain off  ten more, then the other chain off. i would finish off with ten with nothing on me.  But sometimes, I would get both off then repeat it but adding them on after they came off



The chain idea sounds interesting.   I was thinking about the same thing but with a plate.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 25, 2010)

1/25/10

*UPPER*

* 8 minutes on tread (rates 6.5, 7.5, 8.5, 9.5)

*Ab Wheel Rollouts*
30
25
25
15

*Weighted Chins*
BW +45 x 9 (3 sets)

*Clean and Press*
135 x 8 (3 sets)

*Hammer Shrugs*
270 x 10 (2 sets)

*Muscleups*
4 (2 sets)

*Hanging leg raise*
30

*BW Triceps Press*
30 (2 sets)

*EZ Bar Curls*
95 x 9 (2 sets)

*Side Raise superset Front Raise*
25 x 8 | 25 x 8 (2 sets)

* Overall, a pretty good workout.  The muscleups were off because of the Chins.....Time for the Hot tub


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 26, 2010)

1/26/10

*LOWER and CORE*

* 10 minutes on tread

*Hanging Leg Raise*
30 (2 sets)

*Squat *
225 x 15 (2 sets)

*Trunk Pulldowns*
107.5 x 25
107.5 x 15

*SLDL*
245 x 7
245 x 6

*OH Trapbar Squats*
45 x 10 
65 x 10
95 x 10 (2 sets)

*Seated Calf Raise*
45 x 15 (2 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 28, 2010)

1/28/10

*UPPER*

* 8 minutes on tread to warmup

**  Alternated Push and Pull exercises every 60 seconds.   Nice workout today 

*DB Press*
90 x 6

*DB Row*
130 x 20

*DB Press*
90 x 5

*DB Row*
130 x 15

*Weighted Dips*
BW +45 x 15

*T-bar Row*
180 x 4

*Weighted Dips*
BW +45 x 13

*T-bar Row*
135 x 13

*Upside Down Kettlebell Pushups*
25

*Wide Grip Pullups*
12

*Upside Down Kettlebell Pushups*
20

*Supinated Grip Pullups*
12

*Upside Down Kettlebell Pushups*
20

*Cable Reverse Fly*
40 x 8

*Cable Fly*
80 x 12

*Cable Reverse Fly*
40 x 8

*Cable Fly*
80 x 12


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 29, 2010)

1/29/10

*TURNED 39 TODAY - Happy Birthday to me *

*LOWER and CORE*

* had a shitty workout.  Just not into it today.   I think my legs are taking a beating from hitting them hard twice a week plus a day of basketball.

*Swiss Ball Inchworms*
25 (3 sets)

*Sumo Deads*
225 x 10 (2 sets)
315 x 1  (3 sets)

*Hanging Leg Raise*
30 (2 sets)

*Deads*
225 x 15 (2 sets)
* felt super light

*DB Snatch*
85 x 5


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hey!
Happy Birthday, old man!
Those deads...for not 'feeling them'...were SICK!
NOICE!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 31, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> 1/29/10
> 
> *TURNED 39 TODAY - Happy Birthday to me *


Happy Belated Birthday YM!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 31, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> Hey!
> Happy Birthday, old man!
> Those deads...for not 'feeling them'...were SICK!
> NOICE!



   Thanks B.   I felt pretty good yesterday.



			
				Jersey said:
			
		

> Happy Belated Birthday YM!



Thanks.....I had a great party with my family.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 31, 2010)

1/31/10

*BASKETBALL*

6 or 7 games today - about 2 hours.....Man I'm tired.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 31, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> 1/29/10
> 
> *TURNED 39 TODAY - Happy Birthday to me *


 
I'm sorry I missed this....Happy B-day old man, umm I mean YM!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 1, 2010)

Stewart14 said:


> I'm sorry I missed this....Happy B-day old man, umm I mean YM!!!



Thanks....you will be here soon enough.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 1, 2010)

2/1/10

*UPPER*

* warmed up on the tread

*Weighted Chins*
BW +50 x 10

*Weighted Dips*
BW +50 x 10

*Weighted Chins*
BW +50 x 9

*Weighted Dips*
BW +50 x 9

*Weighted Chins*
BW +50 x 8

*Weighted Dips*
BW +50 x 9

*Feet Elevated BW Row*
20

*Feet Elevated Pushups*
20

*Feet Elevated BW Row*
20

*Feet Elevated Pushups*
20

*DB Shrugs*
90 x 10 (3 sets)

*Standing One Armed DB Press*
50 x 10 (2 sets)

*DB Curls*
40 x 12
45 x 10 
50 x 8

*1 Medicine Ball Pushups*
20 (3 sets)


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 1, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Thanks....you will be here soon enough.


 
Yikes, 3 and a half years


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 2, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> 1/29/10
> 
> *TURNED 39 TODAY - Happy Birthday to me *



Another late one to the party.  Happy belated, youngster.  Hope it was great.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 3, 2010)

2/3/10

*LOWER*

* 10 minutes on tread

*Ab Wheel Rollouts*
25
20

*Trapbar Deads*
405 x 6
405 x 5
405 x 4

*Hanging Leg Raise*
30 (2 sets)

*Squats*
225 x 10 (2 sets)

*SLDL*
225 x 10 (2 sets)

*DB Lunge*
55 x 10
55 x 8

* Good workout.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 3, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> Another late one to the party.  Happy belated, youngster.  Hope it was great.



Thanks!!   You are the first one to call me "youngster"..


----------



## katt (Feb 4, 2010)

Happy belated B-day!   39 huh?  Well, I would totally trade ages with you... you have a better number than I do


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 5, 2010)

katt said:


> Happy belated B-day!   39 huh?  Well, I would totally trade ages with you... you have a better number than I do



  Thanks.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 5, 2010)

2/5/10

*UPPER*

* 10 minutes on tread

** RIs were 60 seconds between exercises

*a) Xpload Incline Press *
270 x 12
*b) T-bar Row*
135 x 12

*a) Xpload Incline Press *
320 x 8
*b) T-bar Row*
160 x 8

*a) Xpload Incline Press *
370 x 5
*b) T-bar Row*
185 x 5

*a) Xpload Incline Press *
440 x 2
*b) T-bar Row*
200 x 2

*a) Xpload Incline Press *
270 x 12
*b) T-bar Row*
135 x 12

*Muscle Ups*
4
4

*Clean and Press*
135 x 9
135 x 7

*Hammer Shrugs*
270 x 12
270 x 10 

*BW Triceps Press*
30
35

*EZ Bar Curl*
95 x 12
95 x 10

*Side Raise / Front Raise*
25 x 10 / 25 x 10 (2 sets)

*** Overal a good workout.  Disappointed in the Muscleups.  I need to do those first.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 5, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> *Muscle Ups*
> 4
> 4
> 
> Disappointed in the Muscleups. I need to do those first.


You are kidding right? Most people including me can't even do 1/2 a muscle up. That is impressive buddy!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 6, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> You are kidding right? Most people including me can't even do 1/2 a muscle up. That is impressive buddy!



..............yeah.......but I was doing 9 a couple months ago.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 10, 2010)

2/10/10

*FULLBODY*

* 5 minutes on the tread

*Weighted Chins*
BW +70 x 5
BW +100 x 3
BW +120 x 1
BW +70 x 5

*Ab Wheel Rollouts*
15
20
20
20

*Push Press*
135 x 10 (2 sets)
135 x 9

*Hammer Shrugs*
180 x 20 (2 sets)

*Hanging Leg Raise*
20 (2 sets)

*Leg Press*
200 x 20
300 x 15
400 x 10
400 x 8

*SLDL*
225 x 12


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 11, 2010)

Still hitting it up nicely I see.


----------



## jasoncscs (Feb 11, 2010)

I've used a trap bar for the farmers walk  in the past and loved it. Though I do find it easier to use dumbbells for on evenly weighted walks.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 11, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> Still hitting it up nicely I see.



  Still at it  



			
				jasoncscs said:
			
		

> I've used a trap bar for the farmers walk in the past and loved it. Though I do find it easier to use dumbbells for on evenly weighted walks.



I prefer DBs too


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 11, 2010)

2/11/10

*UPPER*

* warmed up shooting ball for 15 minutes

Since I did a FB routine yesterday- with mainly vertical upper body exercises -  I did a horizontal Upper routine today since I do not know if I will be able to hit the gym tomorrow.  Normally I would not do a FB with a Upper the next day but I missed a workout last week and I'm not sure about Friday.

*DB Press*
75 x 16
75 x 14
75 x 13

*DB Row*
130 x 21 Right | 18 Left

*T-bar Row*
135 x 13
160 x 7

*Pushup Circuit*
a) One Arm on Medicine ball and one on the floor 5 each
b) Crossover 5 each 
c) Both hands on Medicine ball 5 total
* This was tough!!
*(Did two sets of this circuit)*

*BW Row*
20 (2 sets)

*Standing Cable Fly*
80 x 12 (2 sets)

*BW Triceps Press*
25

*Cable Pullover*
82.5 x 10 (2 sets)


----------



## katt (Feb 12, 2010)

I think doing anything on the ball is tough  

Nice wo


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 12, 2010)

katt said:


> I think doing anything on the ball is tough
> 
> Nice wo


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 12, 2010)

2/12/10

*LOWER and CORE*

* 5 minutes on tread

*Squat*
225 x 5
225 x 12

*Ab Wheel Rollout*
20

*Trapbar Deads*
405 x 3
405 x 5

*Hanging Leg Raise*
30

*DB Snatch* 
85 x 3
100 x 2  

* Quick and intense workout


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 14, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Quick and intense workout


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 14, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


>



Thanks Jersey.   I tried to workout from home yesterday.  My 3 yo daughter tried to help.   Needless to say, the workout didn't last long.    I used her has a prop.   She sat my back as I did pushups.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 14, 2010)

2/14/10

2 hours of hoops.   Had a good team today.   We were undefeated 9 - 0.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 14, 2010)

Did you hear the talk about bringing Texas into the Big Ten? At first, I thought that would be crazy, but about 2 seconds later  I realized that would be awesome for the the Big Ten ...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 14, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> 2/14/10
> 
> 2 hours of hoops. Had a good team today. We were undefeated 9 - 0.


Still a stud for sure


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 15, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Did you hear the talk about bringing Texas into the Big Ten? At first, I thought that would be crazy, but about 2 seconds later  I realized that would be awesome for the the Big Ten ...



Having Texas, OK and Nebraska in the Big Ten   That would be a power league.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 15, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Still a stud for sure



Every once in a while you get a good mix of guys during pickup ball.     

My bball league starts next Sunday night.  We swapped out two guys from last season for three new ones - we'll see how they play.  Thankfully we picked up another good point guard which should allow me to play more of the two.  The only downside is that we have a lot of shooters and only one ball


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 15, 2010)

2/15/10

*UPPER*

* 10 minutes on tread

*Muscle Ups*
7 
5

*Weighted Chins*
BW +55 x 8 (2 sets)

*Push Press*
135 x 11
135 x 12

*Ab Wheel Rollouts*
15
35
20

*Hammer Shrugs*
230 x 18
230 x 16

*EZ Bar Curl*
95 x 15
95 x 16

*BW Triceps Press*
38
30

*Side Raise/Front Raise Superset*
25 x 10 / 25 x 10 (2 sets)

*Reverse Fly*
40 x 8 
35 x 12


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 16, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> My bball league starts next Sunday night.  We swapped out two guys from last season for three new ones - we'll see how they play.  Thankfully we picked up another good point guard which should allow *me to play more of the two*.  The only downside is that *we have a lot of shooters *and only one ball



Should we start calling you Kobe now?


----------



## katt (Feb 16, 2010)

how long does your workout take?  Any time I do a FB workout, it kicks my ass


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 16, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> Should we start calling you Kobe now?



I prefer Isiah - Thanks  



			
				katt said:
			
		

> how long does your workout take? Any time I do a FB workout, it kicks my ass



10 minutes to warmup and usually 50 - 60 minutes of weights/core.  I keep my Rest Intervals to 60 seconds (and YES - they kick my ass too!!)


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 16, 2010)

Just stopping by to say hello!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 16, 2010)

naturaltan said:


> Just stopping by to say hello!



NT!   What a nice surprise.   How's the family?  Training?  Anything new?


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 16, 2010)

Not much happening here. Bought a motorcycle next year, so I'm putting together my 'gang' for this riding season. 

Training ... just keeping busy. Too vain to let it fall to the wayside.

And you?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 16, 2010)

naturaltan said:


> Not much happening here. Bought a motorcycle next year, so I'm putting together my 'gang' for this riding season.
> 
> Training ... just keeping busy. Too vain to let it fall to the wayside.
> 
> And you?



All is good.   Family, Job and work keeps me out of trouble (most of the time).    It's fun watching the kids grow up.  How's your teenager doing?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 16, 2010)

2/16/10

*LOWER and CORE*

* 10 minutes on tread

*OH Squat*
95 x 15
115 x 12
115 x 12
135 x 5
135 x 5

*OH Lunge*
95 x 10
95 x 10
105 x 9

*Deadlift*
225 x 10

*Sumo Deadlift*
225 x 23

*Trapbar Deadlift*
225 x 15

*Dragonflags*
5 (2 sets)

*Hanging Leg Rasie*
35
30

*Swiss ball Inchworms*
20 (2 sets)

** The OH (Overhead) exercises were fun.  They really hit my core and stretch out my legs.   It's HOT TUB TIME.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 16, 2010)

Holy Crap on the deads! Almost 50 reps with 225?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 16, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Holy Crap on the deads! Almost 50 reps with 225?



Never really thought about it.   The most challenging exercise was the OH Squats with 135.


----------



## katt (Feb 17, 2010)

My ass hurts even when I look at your workout... yeow!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 17, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> All is good.   Family, Job and work keeps me out of trouble (most of the time).    It's fun watching the kids grow up.  How's your teenager doing?



It is fun ... enjoy it because what they say is true - it goes by quickly. Our daughter is now 16 - whew. But we are very lucky. She's an honor student. Dances 2 nights a week ... works a couple of part time jobs for pocket money and we have yet to have any trouble.  

I do have a backup plan  for when the boys do come a callin', but so far, no need to put it into action.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 18, 2010)

katt said:


> My ass hurts even when I look at your workout... yeow!



  It's not so bad


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 18, 2010)

naturaltan said:


> It is fun ... enjoy it because what they say is true - it goes by quickly. Our daughter is now 16 - whew. But we are very lucky. She's an honor student. Dances 2 nights a week ... works a couple of part time jobs for pocket money and we have yet to have any trouble.
> 
> I do have a backup plan  for when the boys do come a callin', but so far, no need to put it into action.



That just means you've done a good job


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 18, 2010)

2/18/10

*UPPER*

** worked out at work today.  Did a bunch of HIGH REP stuff

* 5 minutes on the tread

*Pullups*
10

*Dips*
20

*DB Press*
75 x 14

*DB Row*
90 x 20 

*DB Press*
75 x 12

*DB Row*
90 x 20 

*"Feet on a bench" pushups*
20

*BW Row*
20

*"Feet on a bench" pushups*
19

*BW Row*
20

*Incline fly*
45 x 12

*Pullups*
12

*Incline fly*
45 x 12

*Blue Band Single Armed Row*
15

*"Feet on a bench" pushups*
18

*BW Row*
20

*Clap Pushups*
15

*DB Curls*
40 x 10 

*Dips*
14

*Reverse Fly* 
15 x 25

*Blue Band Facepulls*
15

* I think that was it.  It was about 50 minutes of lifting.   I kept RIs short (30 - 45 seconds)


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 18, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> It's not so bad



 Are you referring to katt's ass or something else?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 19, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> Are you referring to katt's ass or something else?



  .......   You'd have to ask TOH.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 19, 2010)

2/19/10

*LOWER and CORE*

* 10 minutes on tread

*Trapbar Deads*
405 x 8
405 x 5

*30" Box Jumps*
10 (4 sets)

*Zercher Squat ** new exercise - felt like a front squat
135 x 12
155 x 10

*Squat*
225 x 15

*Hanging Leg Raise*
30
25

*Trunk Pulldowns*
107.5 x 25
107.5 x 20

* Foam roller


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 20, 2010)

2/20/10

*Hoops and some core*

45 minutes of full court basketball

*Muscleups*
5
4
4

*Dragonflags*
5
5

* normally a rest day for me but my bball league starts tomorrow night so I wanted to get some more court time in.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 22, 2010)

2/21/10

45 minutes of basketball.   League started last night.   We did not play very well.  Most guys shots were off.   Our #1 shooter was 2 - 15.    I played pretty good (I think 4 - 7) with two threes and 1 - 2 from the line.   At least I got a good sweat in.


----------



## katt (Feb 22, 2010)

do you usually play with the same people every year, or does it change?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 22, 2010)

katt said:


> do you usually play with the same people every year, or does it change?



This is a new league for me.   I have played pickup ball with some of the guys over the last year.  This is the second season and we have three new guys compared to the first season which was last fall - so it's always changing.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 22, 2010)

2/22/10

*UPPER*

* warmed up on tread

*Push Press*
95 x 10
115 x 5
145 x 5
165 x 3
135 x 11

*Weighted Chins*
BW +45 x 11
BW +70 x 7
BW +90 x 4
BW +45 x 10

*Weighted Dips*
BW +45 x 11
BW +45 x 10
BW +45 x 9

*DB Row*
130 x 18
130 x 15

*T-bar Row*
135 x 10 (2 sets)

*Hammer Shrugs*
180 x 20 (2 sets)

*Neck Extentions*
10 x 15 (3 sets)
Weighted Neck Harness Extension
* new exercise


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 22, 2010)

Your back movements are sick, as always...

Strong on push press as well


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 23, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Your back movements are sick, as always...
> 
> Strong on push press as well



  Thanks Jersey.   I'm looking forward to some down time next week.  We are heading to Anna Maria Island (FL) for a week.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 23, 2010)

Those Michigan winters getting to you by this time of year?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 23, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> Those Michigan winters getting to you by this time of year?



   Every year by the end of February I'm ready to move


----------



## katt (Feb 23, 2010)

don't blame you on that one...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 23, 2010)

2/23/10

*LOWER*

* 10 minutes on tread

*Ab Wheel Rollouts*
30 (2 sets)

*OH Squats*
95 x 10
135 x 5 
115 x 10
115 x 10
115 x 9

*Trapbar Deads*
365 x 10 
365 x 9
365 x 8

*Hanging Leg Raise*
25
20

*DB Snatch*
85 x 5 (2 sets)


----------



## katt (Feb 24, 2010)

Yep - everytime I look in here, YM's rockin' it...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 25, 2010)

what she said...you friggin' animal!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 25, 2010)

katt said:


> Yep - everytime I look in here, YM's rockin' it...



  I try to make it count everytime.




			
				B said:
			
		

> what she said...you friggin' animal!



Welcome back stranger


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 25, 2010)

2/25/10

*UPPER*

* warmed up shooting for 10 minutes

*Muscle Ups*
6 * shooting for 8
5

*Power Cleans*
175 x 2
155 x 10 (2 sets) * surprised how 20 lbs makes such a difference.

*Incline DB Press*
85 x 9
85 x 7
85 x 6

*Weighted Wide Grip Pullups*
BW +45 x 8

*Weighted Close Sup Grip Pullups*
BW +45 x 7

*Bench SUPERSET with Feet Inclined and hands on Kettlebells Pushups*
185 x 4 | 10
185 x 4 | 7

*Facepulls SUPERSET BB Shrugs*
47.5 x 15 | 225 x 10
52.5 x 15 | 225 x 10
57.5 x 15 | 225 x 10

*BW Suspension Flys*
12 (2 sets)

*BW Triceps Press*
30 (sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 26, 2010)

2/26/10

*
LOWER*

* 10 minutes shooting to warmup

*Ab Wheel Rollouts*
25 (4 sets)

*Squats*
225 x 10 (3 sets)

*36" Box Jumps*
10 (4 sets)

*SLDL*
225 x 12
225 x 8

*Hanging Leg Raise*
20 (2 sets)


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 27, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> *UPPER*
> 
> *Muscle Ups*
> 6 * shooting for 8
> 5



I wont lie, I am a tad envious of your ability to do muscle ups.  Lol.

I hope to be able to do 1 someday!

Other than that, looking strong as always YM.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 28, 2010)

Scarface30 said:


> I hope to be able to do 1 someday!


 Me too!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 28, 2010)

Scarface30 said:


> I wont lie, I am a tad envious of your ability to do muscle ups.  Lol.
> 
> I hope to be able to do 1 someday!
> 
> Other than that, looking strong as always YM.



Thanks.   Keep practicing - you'll get it 



			
				Jersey said:
			
		

> Me too!



Same thing .....  YOU CAN DO IT!!!!!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 28, 2010)

2/28/10

*Basketball Game *- 45 minutes

Played well tonight.   I think I had about 14 - 16 points.  We won by 12 or so.  I only came out for about 4 minutes.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 1, 2010)

3/1/10

*UPPER*

* 5 minutes 

*Ab Wheel Rollouts*
20 (2 sets)

*Muscle Ups*
5 (2 sets)

*Smith Chest Press*
225 x 4 (3 sets)

*Weighted Chins*
BW +55 x 8
BW +55 x 7 (2 sets)

*Weighted Dips*
BW +45 x 11
BW +45 x 10 (2 sets)

*T-Row*
160 x 10
160 x 8 

*Xpload Incline Press*
270 x 11
270 x 9
270 x 6

*Push Press*
110 x 16
110 x 11


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 7, 2010)

O Yellowmoomba, Yellowmoomba, wherefore art thou Yellowmoomba?

Whad up dawg?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 10, 2010)

....maybe after that insane workout....he's too sore to lift his arms to type?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 11, 2010)

Ok, now I'm worried.  It is not like YM not to post this long without reason...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 12, 2010)

ollie, ollie, oxen free?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 13, 2010)

3/13/10

Been on vacation - took the opportunity for a deload.  Did a couple FB workouts every 4 days.  I'm ready to get back at it


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 13, 2010)

3/13/10

*FULLBODY*

* 5 mins on tread (up to 11.0 rate)

*Muscle Ups*
7
6

*Push Press*
135 x 7
155 x 5
175 x 3
135 x 11

*Weighted Pullups*
BW +45 x 10
BW +90 x 3 | dropset BW x 11

*Trapbar Deads*
405 x 5 (2 sets)

*Weighted Dips*
BW +45 x 13
BW +45 x 10
BW +45 x 9

* Felt good to take some time off


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 13, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> 3/13/10
> 
> *FULLBODY*
> 
> ...


Welcome back buddy!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 14, 2010)

what he said!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 14, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Welcome back buddy!





			
				B said:
			
		

> what he said!



   Thanks.   

Played some ball this morning.   I have a game tonight.   I wanted to work out the kinks before my game.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 15, 2010)

3/14/10

Basketball Game - Played the entire game - now that is "good cardio".  The other team shot the lights out.  We just got out played and lost. I had 12 pts and about 10 assists.


----------



## katt (Mar 15, 2010)

so did you go anywhere on your vacation?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 15, 2010)

katt said:


> so did you go anywhere on your vacation?



We went to FL (just south of Tampa).


----------



## katt (Mar 15, 2010)

oh, that looks really nice & warm.  Cute kids!


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 15, 2010)

Wow, that beach looks awesome.

Good work in here, dude!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 15, 2010)

3/15/10

*UPPER*

* 5 min on tread

*Ab Wheel Rollouts | superset | hanging leg raise*
35 | 25
30 | 25

*DB Press*
75 x 15
75 x 11
75 x 9

*DB Row*
130 x 22 Right | 18 Left
130 x 18 Right | 15 Left

*Xpload Incline Press*
360 x 3
410 x 1
450 x 1 
410 x 1
360 x 3
270 x 10

*T-bar Row*
180 x 5 (2 sets)

*Triceps BW Press*
35
30

*EZ Bar Curl*
95 x 15
95 x 10

*Cable Fly *
80 x 13 (2 sets)

*Reverse Fly*
40 x 12
40 x 10


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 15, 2010)

katt said:


> oh, that looks really nice & warm.  Cute kids!



It was a fun vacation  



			
				Gazhole said:
			
		

> Wow, that beach looks awesome.
> 
> Good work in here, dude!



Thanks.    Some of the beaches were nice white powder sand.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 15, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> It was a fun vacation
> 
> 
> Thanks. Some of the beaches were nice white powder sand.


Let me guess... You were in Bradenton, and that was Holmes Beach or maybe Coquina Beach close to Long Boat Key. Am I right?

Dude, while those beaches are sweet, next time take the trip to Siesta Key in Sarasota. The beaches there are fabulous.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 15, 2010)

Hey buddy! Great looking pics! Man, the little one is gettin' big!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 16, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Let me guess... You were in Bradenton, and that was Holmes Beach or maybe Coquina Beach close to Long Boat Key. Am I right?
> 
> Dude, while those beaches are sweet, next time take the trip to Siesta Key in Sarasota. The beaches there are fabulous.



   You are the winner  !!   We rented a house on Holmes Beach for the week.   I've been to Siesta Key - it is beautiful.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 16, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> Hey buddy! Great looking pics! Man, the little one is gettin' big!



Thanks.  He is alot of fun!!


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 16, 2010)

Shit, VERY nice dumbell rows man! 

Whats that Xpload incline press?

Great looking workout!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 16, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Shit, VERY nice dumbell rows man!
> 
> Whats that Xpload incline press?
> 
> Great looking workout!



Thanks....The Xpload machine is like a Hammer Incline Press Machine.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 16, 2010)

3/16/10

*LOWER*

* 5 min on tread

** Didn't feel like going to the gym but I did.....It was a short workout

*Squat*
225 x 8
225 x 12
* knees were sore

*SLDL*
225 x 10
275 x 3

*Sumo Dead*
225 x 15

*Dead*
225 x 15

*DONE*   I hung my heavy bag when I got home.  I hope to start hitting that once a week now that the weather is getting nicer.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 18, 2010)

3/18/10

*UPPER*

* warmed up shooting for 15 minutes

*Muscle Ups*
8 * 2 away from my goal
5 (2 sets)

*Push Press*
185 x 1
135 x 12 (2 sets)

*Close Sup Grip Pullups*
BW +55 x 7 (2 sets)

*Hammer Shrugs*
230 x 15 (2 sets)

*T-bar Row*
90 x 20
135 x 12

*Weighted Dips*
BW +45 x 12 (2 sets)

*EZ Curl*
105 x 8 (2 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 19, 2010)

3/19/10

*CORE and LOWER*

* 10 minutes of shooting

*Ab Wheel Rollouts | superset | hanging leg raise*
25 | 25  (2 sets)

*Overhead Squats*
95 x 15
115 x 8 (2 sets)

*Trapbar Deads*
425 x 3
315 x 20

*Trunk Pulldowns*
107.5 x 25 (2 sets)

*DB Side Lunge*
45 x 15 (2 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 20, 2010)

3/20/10

*5 games of ball*


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 20, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> You are the winner !! We rented a house on Holmes Beach for the week. I've been to Siesta Key - it is beautiful.


Awesome!  Did you try the All You Can Eat Pancake Breakfast at Cafe On the Beach (I think that is the name) on Holmes Beach?  That place used to be a lot better, but the all you can eat pancake breakfast on Sat/Sun morning is still a great tasting deal.

I need to get down to visit my Dad in the next few months.  I was planning on going in April, but then Shelby getting sick changed my plans.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 20, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> *DONE* I hung my heavy bag when I got home. I hope to start hitting that once a week now that the weather is getting nicer.


Anyone in particular in mind? 

Nice hip dominant work there YM


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 20, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> *Trapbar Deads*
> 425 x 3
> 315 x 20


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 21, 2010)

315 x 20 = Awesome.

Damn good work!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 21, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> 315 x 20 = Awesome.
> 
> Damn good work!





			
				Jersey said:
			
		

> Anyone in particular in mind?
> 
> Nice hip dominant work there YM



Thanks guys....I was feelin' it yesterday.


3/21/10

*Basketball game.  *

Won by 9.  Played all but 4 minutes of the game.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 22, 2010)

3/22/10

*UPPER*

* 5 min on tread

*Weighted Chins*
BW +65 x 5
BW +75 x 5
BW +85 x 4
BW +110 x 1 (almost 2)
BW x 18

*Xpload Incline Press*
380 x 3
430 x 1
480 x 1
500 x 0 * 
360 x 5
270 x 15

*T-bar Row*
185 x 4
160 x 11

*Upside Down Kettle Bell Pushups*
25 (3 sets)

*Wide Supinate Grip Pullups*
15
10

*BW Triceps Press*
25 (2 sets)

*Reverse Flys*
40 x 10 (2 sets)

*Cable Flys*
80 x 17
90 x 10 

*Machine Bench*
150 x 17

*Pushups*
25

Pretty good session today.  I tried to hit my chest harder than normal.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 25, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> 3/22/10
> 
> *Xpload Incline Press*
> 380 x 3
> ...


 You'll get it next time


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 25, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> You'll get it next time



  Just haven't gone heavy in a while on that exercise.  I topped out at 525 last year.   

I have some more aches and pains this week (sucks getting old   )

I hope to get back it tomorrow.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 25, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Just haven't gone heavy in a while on that exercise. I topped out at 525 last year.
> 
> I have some more aches and pains this week (sucks getting old  )
> 
> I hope to get back it tomorrow.


Old is something I am very familiar with... You are a young buck for sure!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 26, 2010)

3/26/10

*LOWER and CORE*

* 5 min on tread

*Super Squat*
4 plates x 10
6 plates x 10
8 plates x 10
10 plates x 10
12 plates x 5
14 plates x 3
6 plates x 20

*SLDL*
255 x 8 
255 x 7

*Jumps on 36" Box*
10
10

*DB Lunge* 
45 x 10
75 x 4

*Toe Squat*
2 plates x 20

*Hanging Leg Raise*
25 (2 sets)

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 25 (2 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 27, 2010)

3/27/10

*UPPER*

* 5 min on tread

*** Rear Right shoulder pain from Monday's workout; Went light today with high reps

*Swiss ball Inchworms*
20 (2 sets)

*Med Sup Grip Pullups*
15

*Close Sup Grip Pullups*
13

*Wide Sup Grip Pullups*
12

*Med Sup Grip Pullups*
10

*Bench *
135 x 20
135 x 15
135 x 14 
135 x 13

*T-bar Row*
135 x 10 (3 sets)

*Corner Press*
Bar +25 x 60 each arm alternating every 12 reps
Bar +35 x 60 each arm alternating every 12 reps (2 sets)

*Facepulls*
42.5 x 15 (3 sets)

*EZ Bar Curls*
95 x 12 (2 sets)

*Cable Fly*
80 x 15 (2 sets)

*Side Raise (superset) Front Raise*
17.5 x 15 | 15 (2 sets)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 28, 2010)

Bet your chest was sore after all of those reps!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 29, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Bet your chest was sore after all of those reps!



A little bit     I plan on doing some more high rep stuff this week.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 29, 2010)

3/28/10

*BASKETBALL GAME*

We had a good game last night.  We scored 88 points (and basically stalled for the last three minutes since we were winning by 40 points).  I got a great sweat going since I played all but 3 minutes of the game.  I had about 15 points and lots of assists.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 29, 2010)

Damn...good game, dude!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 30, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Damn...good game, dude!



Thanks    Only 3 more games left in the season.    I'm debating whether or not to get my old football team going again.  I "retired" from football four years ago after I tore my second achilles tendon (playing football).  I'm recovered.  The hardest part is getting 8 - 9 committed players.   We'll see..............I may just lift and play pickup ball for the summer.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 30, 2010)

3/29/10

*FULLBODY*

* 5 min on tread

** Right Shoulder pain still - high reps again.  Could not do any overhead triceps movement.

*Ab Wheel Rollouts*
15 (2 sets)

*Weighted Pullups*
BW +45 x 8 (4 sets)

*Push Press*
95 x 20
115 x 10 (3 sets)

*Deadlift *
225 x 10 (2 sets)

*Smith Bench*
185 x 10 (3 sets)

*T-bar Row*
135 x 10 (3 sets)

*Diamond Pushups*
30 (3 sets)

*Leg Press*
200 x 40
200 x 30


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 30, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Old is something I am very familiar with... You are a young buck for sure!



Yeah, can you believe YM complaining about being old?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 1, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> Yeah, can you believe YM complaining about being old?



I guess it's all relative


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 1, 2010)

4/1/10

*FULLBODY*

* 5 min on stair climber

** Still have Right Shoulder Pain

*Weighted Pullups*
BW +55 x 6
BW +55 x 8
BW +55 x 10
BW +55 x 6

*Push Press*
115 x 10
115 x 15
115 x 18
115 x 20

*Overhead Squat*
115 x 10 (2 sets)

*Front Squat*
115 x 10 (2 sets)

*T-bar Row*
135 x 15 (2 sets)

*Seated Bench Machine*
175 x 10 (3 sets)

*Hammer Shrugs*
225 x 10 (3 sets)

*Leg Press Machine*
300 x 15 (2 sets)


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 2, 2010)

Still looking good in here!

How do you find the Overhead Squats? I could never get above 100lbs and keep it looking pretty.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 3, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Still looking good in here!
> 
> How do you find the Overhead Squats? I could never get above 100lbs and keep it looking pretty.



I like doing 'em.  I find it hard once I get to 135.  Many people can't do them at all.....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 3, 2010)

4/3/10

*5 games of basketball today*.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 3, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> 4/3/10
> 
> *5 games of basketball today*.


 
 Wish I could do that!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 3, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Wish I could do that!



  Plan on playing tomorrow morning too


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 4, 2010)

4/4/10

*8 games of ball this morning*


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 5, 2010)

Looking good in here, YM! Wouldn't expect anything less! 

So, how many times a week do you lift playing this much basketball?

I NEED to get out and play. It was amazing this weekend here, Saturday and Sunday 24 and sunny, today 20 and sunny.. I missed out .


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 5, 2010)

Scarface30 said:


> Looking good in here, YM! Wouldn't expect anything less!
> 
> So, how many times a week do you lift playing this much basketball?
> 
> I NEED to get out and play. It was amazing this weekend here, Saturday and Sunday 24 and sunny, today 20 and sunny.. I missed out .



I ball at least once (sometimes twice) and lift 3 - 4 days depending if I'm doing a FB or U/L split.   This week it's going to be a FB split.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 5, 2010)

4/5/10

*Fullbody*

* 5 min on tread

** Still have Right Shoulder Pain.  Just did exercises that did not aggrevate it.  

*Ab Wheel Rollout*
30 (2 sets)

*Weighted Chins*
BW +65 x 6
BW +90 x 3 (2 sets)
BW +45 x 9

*DB Press*
65 x 12
75 x 10 (2 sets)

*Squat*
225 x 10 (2 sets)

*One Armed Corner Press*
35 x 20 
45 x 20
55 x 15

*DB Row*
130 x 15 
130 x 20

*Pushups*
20 (3 sets)


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 6, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> I like doing 'em.  I find it hard once I get to 135.  Many people can't do them at all.....



I know! Its weird. There are so many possible issues with such a fullbody lift, its impressive to get a good looking rep with just a bar.

V. nice db rows by the way!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 7, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> I know! Its weird. There are so many possible issues with such a fullbody lift, its impressive to get a good looking rep with just a bar.
> 
> V. nice db rows by the way!



Thanks


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 7, 2010)

4/7/10

UPPER

Lots of exercises today at the hotel gym.

Pulldowns, Bench, Row, curls, pushups, cable flys.......

Right shoulder still jacked..........


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 9, 2010)

Rest that shoulder!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 14, 2010)

Looks like you took my advice


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 14, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Looks like you took my advice



Sure did.  Actually I hit the gym a couple times during my trip.  I focused mainly on legs.  They actually had a nice gym setup.  A squat rack with lots of free weights, foam rollers, DBs, and free motion machines.

My right shoulder is still bothering my.    I'll see how the next week goes.  If it does not improve I'll make a dr appt.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 14, 2010)

Good luck with your shoulder. I eventually had an MRI but it showed no tear. Rest and several weeks of physical therapy did the trick.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 14, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Good luck with your shoulder. I eventually had an MRI but it showed no tear. Rest and several weeks of physical therapy did the trick.



Thanks........Rest and I don't get along very well................


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 16, 2010)

4/16/10

*FULLBODY*

* 15 minutes shooting

** Still have right rear shoulder pain

*Squat*
225 x 10

*Weighted Pullups*
BW +45 x 5, 6, 6 

*Pushups*
30 (3 sets)

*Trapbar Deads*
225 x 15 (3 sets)

*Corner Press*
45 x 10 (3 sets)

*T-bar Row*
135 x 10 (3 sets)

*Xpload Incline Press*
180 x 20 (2 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 17, 2010)

4/17/10

2 hours of hoops


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 19, 2010)

4/18/10

1 hour of ball


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 19, 2010)

4/19/10

*FULLBODY*

* 5 min on tread

*Ab Rollouts*
20 (2 sets)

*Weighted Chins*
BW +45 x 10
BW +70 x 7
BW +90 x 3
BW +110 x 1 (almost 2)
BW +45 x 8

*Trapbar Deads*
315 x 15 (2 sets)

*Seated Chest Press*
160 x 12 (3 sets)

*DB Row*
130 x 10 (2 sets)

*Pushups*
40 (2 sets)
25

* Shoulder is feeling better.  Not ready for Push Presses yet but better.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 19, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> *Weighted Chins*
> BW +45 x 10
> BW +70 x 7
> BW +90 x 3
> ...


Holy crap!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 24, 2010)

4/24/10

*LOWER and CORE*

* 10 minutes of intervals on tread - got up to level 14 which is flying (only for about 20-30 seconds)   We got some new treadmills in the gym this week.

** My right shoulder is still jacked........We'll see how it feels tomorrow.  It's been a month since I injured it doing deep pushups.  It's getting better.  It's just taking a long time........................................  

*Ab Wheel Rollouts*
30 (2 sets)

*Squat*
225 x 10 (2 sets)

*Hanging Leg Raise*
25 (2 sets)

*SLDL*
225 x 12
225 x 15

*Trapbar Deads*
315 x 10
365 x 6
225 x 25

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 25 (2 sets)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 24, 2010)

Welcome back.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 25, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Welcome back.



Thanks   I'm a little sore today.

My bro-in-law invited me to the Wings game today.   Can't beat a free ticket to the playoffs


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 25, 2010)

4/25/10

*UPPER*

* 10 min on tread

*Pullups *(various grips)
13, 12, 12, 11

*Pushups*
25, 25

*Xpload Incline Press*
180 x 20 (3 sets)

*T-bar Row*
135 x 10 (3 sets)

*Barbell Shrugs*
225 x 10 (3 sets)

*Band OH Triceps Press*
20 (3 sets)

*EZ bar curl*
85 x 15 (2 sets)
85 x 12


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 25, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Thanks  I'm a little sore today.
> 
> My bro-in-law invited me to the Wings game today. Can't beat a free ticket to the playoffs


 
yeah, too bad about that beating the wings took today...

yeah, I'm bitter towards the success of the wings, so what, it's about time for them to lose!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 26, 2010)

Stewart14 said:


> yeah, too bad about that beating the wings took today...
> 
> yeah, I'm bitter towards the success of the wings, so what, it's about time for them to lose!



Don't be a hater


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 27, 2010)

4/27/10

*LOWER and CORE*

* shot for 20 minutes

*Super Squat*
10 plates x 10, 12, 15, 20

*Hanging Leg Raise*
25, 25

*36" Box Jump*
10, 10 

*SLDL*
295 x 3
305 x 2
315 x 1 
225 x 10


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 27, 2010)

Just remember, the Flyers with mounting injuries are down.... But not out!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 28, 2010)

4/28/10

*UPPER*

* 5 min on tread

** Right rear shoulder pain.  Not effecting my pulling exercises but is effecting my pushing exercises

*Weighted Chins*
BW +45 x 8, 8, 8

*Pushups*
45, 45, 45

*Row Machine*
245 x 10, 10

*Seated Chest Press*
110 x 15
125 x 12, 12, 12

*Pullups*
15 (close), 12 (wide grip)

*Pushdowns*
52.5 x 20, 20, 20 

*Close grip pushups*
35, 35

*EZ bar curl*
95 x 10


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice pushups!  Doesn't look like you are resting that shoulder mister.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 29, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Nice pushups!  Doesn't look like you are resting that shoulder mister.



Haha......pushups don't hurt.   Shoulder press does.   I'm letting pain be my indicator.

Thanks for checking in.

Do you catch the Wings game on Tuesday?   They looked good.  I can't believe Washington blew it last night............


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 29, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Haha......pushups don't hurt. Shoulder press does. I'm letting pain be my indicator.
> 
> Thanks for checking in.
> 
> Do you catch the Wings game on Tuesday? They looked good. I can't believe Washington blew it last night............


 I missed the Wings game, but I sure saw the Caps!

Funny how I grew up in the DC area and the Capitols were laughing stocks for so long, to see them eventually develop into one of the most talented teams in the NHL, only to watch them lose in the 1st round...


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 29, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Do you catch the Wings game on Tuesday?   They looked good.  *I can't believe Washington blew it last night*............



I can't either, but I'm happy. All the more proof that Crosby>Ovechkin.  (Maybe a little Canadian and also Nova Scotian bias )

Well, not really directly, but it does make it easier to argue for the fact.

Currently watching the Wings and Sharks game. Wings in 6.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 1, 2010)

5/1/2010

*Ball and FB workout*

*3 games (45 minutes) of ball*

*Pullups*
15, 12, 13

*Trapbar Deads*
225 x 30 (2 sets)   

*Pushups*
50

*Seated Chest Press*
130 x 15, 14, 14

** Still have Right shoulder pain.   I'm going to give it two more weeks until I see the doc.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 1, 2010)

Nice workout!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 2, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Nice workout!



Thanks.............I was tired after the hoops.

5/2/10

1 hour of hoops.


----------



## Gazhole (May 3, 2010)

I love your workouts dude, they're really interesting. I like stuff that isn't typical stuff you see every day.

Trap bar deads are sick. 30 reps!? Legendary!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 3, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> I love your workouts dude, they're really interesting. I like stuff that isn't typical stuff you see every day.
> 
> Trap bar deads are sick. 30 reps!? Legendary!



Thanks...After 20 years of lifting - the same old lifts get boring


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 3, 2010)

5/3/10

*UPPER*

* 5 minutes on tread

** Alternated Push and Pull exercises with 60 sec RIs between all sets.   Still no direct shoulder exercises

*A)* *Weighted Chins* BW +45 x 8
*B)* *Pushups* 55

*A)* *Weighted Chins* BW +45 x 10
*B)* *Pushups* 40

*A)* *Weighted Chins* BW +45 x 10
*B)* *Pushups* 40

*A) Row Machine* 250 x 8
*B) Seated Chest Press* 140 x 15

*A) Row Machine* 250 x 10
*B) Seated Chest Press* 140 x 15

*A) Row Machine* 250 x 10
*B) Seated Chest Press* 140 x 15

*Barbell Shrugs*
225 x 20, 20 

*A) Close Sup Grip Pullups* 13
*B) Triceps Pushdown* 52.5 x 25

*A) Close Sup Grip Pullups* 10
*B) Triceps Pushdown* 62.5 x 20

*A) EZ Bar Curl* 85 x 15
*B) Triceps Pushups* 40

*A) EZ Bar Curl* 85 x 15
*B) Triceps Pushups* 30

*A) EZ Bar Curl* 85 x 15
*B) Triceps Pushups* 30


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 6, 2010)

5/5/10

*LIGHT DAY*

* I put my boat in the water on Tuesday.  While moving my trailer I popped something in my mid back.  I spent yesterday in the gym stretching and doing some light weights.  Also popping Ibu and hot tubbing.  It's starting to feel better

*Squat*
135 x 10, 12, 15, 20, 25

*Pullups*
15, 14, 13

*Exercise Ball and foam roll stretching*

*T-bar Row* 
90 x 12, 12, 12

*Hanging leg raise*
25, 25


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 6, 2010)

5/6/10

*UPPER*

* 5 min on tread

** Back feeling much better; Shoulder feeling a little better  

*Swiss Ball Stretch*
5 minutes

*Smith Bench*
135 x 30, 30
185 x 10, 10, 10, 10, 10

*T-bar Row*
135 x 10, 10 

*Dip / Pullup Superset*
15 / 12
15 / 12

*Pushups*
60, 40, 40 

*Facepull*
52.5 x 20
57.5 x 15

*Side Raise*
20 x 10, 10 

*DB Curl *
40 x 10

*EZ Curl*
85 x 15

**** Time for the hot tub.*


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 7, 2010)

Your pushups are awesome!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 8, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Your pushups are awesome!



Thanks.....they are slowing going up


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 8, 2010)

5/8/10

*FULL*

* 5 min on tread 

*Swissball Inch Worms*
30, 30

*Weighted Pullups*
BW +45 x 8, 9, 8

*Pushups*
50, 40, 35

*Trapbar Deads*
315 x 15
405 x 3

*T-bar Row*
160 x 8, 8

*Corner Press*
25 x 20, 20

*Chins*
15


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 10, 2010)

5/10/10

*UPPER*

* 5 min on tread

*Ab Wheel Rollouts*
35, 30

*Pullups*
15, 14

*Pushups*
50, 40, 40 

*T-bar Row*
170 x 8, 8

*Smith Bench*
135 x 35
185 x 7, 8, 8

*Hanging Leg Raise*
25, 25

*Row Machine*
200 x 8, 8

*Close Pushpus*
40, 40 

*Chins*
13, 12


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 11, 2010)

5/11/10

*LOWER*

* 5 min on tread

*Squat*
135 x 20 
225 x 5, 5, 5 * hips were tight today
135 x 25

*SLDL*
225 x 12, 10

*Leg Press*
200 x 20
300 x 15, 15, 15


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 17, 2010)

5/17/2010

*UPPER*

* took 5 days off to heal up;  Shoulder still screwed up;  No overhead pressing

*Ab Wheel Rollout*
35
25

*A) Pullups* 16
*B) Pushups* 40

*A) Pullups* 15
*B) Pushups* 40

*A) Pullups* 15
*B) Pushups* 40

*T-bar Row*
135 x 12
160 x 8, 8

*Xpload Incline Press*
180 x 15, 15

*EZ bar curl*
75 x 20, 20

*Pushdowns*
52.5 x 25, 25

*Sup grip pullups*
12, 12

*Pushup*
25, 25


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 17, 2010)

... and here I thought you were slacking, silly me


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 18, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> ... and here I thought you were slacking, silly me



HAHA  Thanks buddy!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 18, 2010)

5/18/10

*LOWER*

* 5 min on tread

*Swiss ball inch worm*
25

*Trapbar Deads*
315 x 15
315 x 20

*Hanging leg raise*
25, 25

*36" Box Jump*
12, 15

*SLDL*
245 x 10, 8

*Super Squat *
360 x 15
450 x 10


----------



## katt (May 20, 2010)

see you're still going at it YM..   we've been at the gym too.. but not posting much.. just started a 1300 cal eating plan.. ughh..  it's difficult, I'm tired, but I'm down 7 lbs in 10 days.. so it's not all that bad.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 20, 2010)

katt said:


> see you're still going at it YM..   we've been at the gym too.. but not posting much.. just started a 1300 cal eating plan.. ughh..  it's difficult, I'm tired, but I'm down 7 lbs in 10 days.. so it's not all that bad.



I'm going at it - but not super hard due to my bum shoulder.  It's hard to get motivated when I can't go balls to wall due to an injury.  

Nice work dropping 7 lbs.   Are you cutting up for summer    ?


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 21, 2010)

5/21/10

*UPPER*

* ALL RIS 60 SECONDS

*A) Pullup* BW +45 x 10
*B) Pushup* 40

*A) Pullup* BW +45 x 10
*B) Pushup* 40

*A) Pullup* BW +45 x 8
*B) Pushup* 35

*A) Pullup* BW +45 x 6
*B) Pushup* 35

*A) T-bar Row* 135 x 15
*B) Pushup* 30 

*A) T-bar Row* 135 x 12
*B) Pushup* 30

*A) T-bar Row* 135 x 10
*B) Pushup* 30


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 22, 2010)

5/22/10

*Basketball*

4 games of hoops today.   Shot well today.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 23, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> 5/21/10
> 
> *UPPER*
> 
> ...


----------



## Gazhole (May 23, 2010)

Great supersets, man!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 24, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


>





			
				Gaz said:
			
		

> Great supersets, man!



Thanks guys


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 24, 2010)

5/24/10

*FULLBODY*

* 5 min on tread

*Ab Wheel Rollouts*
35

*Weighted Pullups*
BW +55 x 9, 8, 7

*Pushups*
50, 45, 50 

*Trapbar Deads*
425 x 3
315 x 10, 15

*Hanging Leg Raise*
25

*T-bar Row*
135 x 15, 12

*Feet Incline Pushups*
50, 50

*Smith Bench*
185 x 7 * stopped - shoulder pain
135 x 25

*Wide Sup Grip Pullup*
12, 10

*Hammer Shrugs*
225 x 20, 20

** Still can only do pushups for my "pushing" exercises.   It's been 2 F'n months since I jacked up my shoulder.


----------



## Burner02 (May 24, 2010)

you've got a bum shoulder too?
You getting better?
I've got some sort of tendonitis in mine...got that cortizone shot in AZ and that 1st bench the other day...was sore again...
So, I can definately feel your pain...


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 26, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> you've got a bum shoulder too?
> You getting better?
> I've got some sort of tendonitis in mine...got that cortizone shot in AZ and that 1st bench the other day...was sore again...
> So, I can definately feel your pain...



It's getting better .... It's just taking toooooo long.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 26, 2010)

5/26/10

*FULLBODY*

* 5 min on tread

** kept RIs at 60 seconds

*A) Pullups* 18
*B) Pushups* 65

*A) Pullups* 14
*B) Pushups* 40

*A) Pullups *12
*B) Pushups* 50 

*DB Lunge*
45 x 8, 8

*Ab Wheel Rollouts*
25, 25

*Hanging Leg Raise*
25

*Row Machine*
200 x 10, 10

*Pushups*
50, 30 

*Shrugs*
225 x 20, 20 

*Side Raise / Front Raise*
17.5 x 15 / 17.5 x 15 (2 sets)

*Tricep Pushups*
30, 30


----------



## katt (May 27, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> I'm going at it - but not super hard due to my bum shoulder.  It's hard to get motivated when I can't go balls to wall due to an injury.
> 
> Nice work dropping 7 lbs.   Are you cutting up for summer    ?



Yup - just 8 weeks till we hit the Santa Monica beachs for 6 days and I plan to look smoking hot.... lol


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 27, 2010)

katt said:


> Yup - just 8 weeks till we hit the Santa Monica beachs for 6 days and I plan to look smoking hot.... lol



Niiiiiiiice.   SM is awesome  

Are you going to hit some of the gyms in Venice Beach?


----------



## katt (May 27, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Niiiiiiiice.   SM is awesome
> 
> Are you going to hit some of the gyms in Venice Beach?



Of course    That's a must do.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 28, 2010)

5/28/10

*FULLBODY*

* shot for 15 minutes

*Weighted Pullups*
BW +45 x 10
BW +90 x 4
BW +45 x 10
BW +45 x 8

*Pushups*
60, 40, 50, 40, 35

*Overhead Squat*
45 x 12, 12, 12

*T-bar Row*
135 x 15, 12

*Feet elvated Pushups*
40, 40, 30

*SLDL*
225 x 8, 8

*Hanging Leg Raise*
25

*Pushups*
40

* My chest seems to be more full now that I'm doing 200+ pushups every workout instead of Bench, Fly and Dips.  I finally made an appointment to see my sports doc (next Wednesday) to see what is going on with my shoulder.  I assume he'll do some tests then order a MRI.  

I really don't want to have another surgery    I had my left shoulder scoped in 1997, torn Achilles Tendon in 2001, torn other Achilles tendon in 2005, hernia surgery in 2006 and finger surgery in 2009 along with a broken leg in 1993, 1999, broken collar bone in 1996 and too many damn stitches to list here     I guess working out and playing sports for 25 years all out takes a toll on you.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 30, 2010)

5/29/10

*6-7 games of basketball*

5/30/10

*3 games of ball*

plus *UPPER *

*Pullups*
19, 15, 12, 11, 10

*Pushups*
50, 40, 40, 40, 35, 30

*Ab Rollouts*
20, 20

*Hanging Leg Raise*
25, 25

*Shrugs*
225 x 15, 15, 15

*Side Raise / Front Raise Superset*
17.5 x 20 | 17.5 x 20, 17.5 x 20 / 17.5 x 20 

*Close Pushups*
40, 35


----------



## Curt James (May 30, 2010)

^Awesome.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 31, 2010)

Curt James said:


> ^Awesome.



 Thanks.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 31, 2010)

5/31/10

*4 games of ball*


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 1, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> 5/31/10
> 
> *4 games of ball*


 Show off... Just kidding bro


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 1, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Show off... Just kidding bro



Funny....I got three days of ball in this weekend     I'm going to be on the East Coast again next week.  I'm heading to Baltimore for a week long class.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 1, 2010)

6/1/10

*UPPER*

* 5 min on tread

*Ab Wheel Rollouts*
35

*Weighted Chins*
BW +65 x 8, 7

*Pushups*
50, 50 

*T-bar Row*
160 x 8, 8

*Pushups*
40, 40, 35

*Shrugs*
225 x 20
275 x 10, 10 

*Hanging Leg Raise*
25, 25

*Pushups*
35, 30, 30

*Pullups*
12, 12

*Pushups*
30, 30 

*** I see the doc tomorrow morning about my shoulder........


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 1, 2010)

What dates?  During the week, it would be hard for me to get down there, but a weekend day is maybe do-able.  A Michigan boy would love South Street!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 1, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> What dates?  During the week, it would be hard for me to get down there, but a weekend day is maybe do-able.  A Michigan boy would love South Street!



I fly in Sunday around noon (June 6th) and fly out at 10AM on June 13th.  Let me know if you can make it down


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 2, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> I fly in Sunday around noon (June 6th) and fly out at 10AM on June 13th. Let me know if you can make it down


Crap!  Can't do it this Sunday, and I am leaving for Florida the next Saturday...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 2, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Crap!  Can't do it this Sunday, and I am leaving for Florida the next Saturday...



Bummer........Have fun in Florida.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 2, 2010)

Hope the doc gives you some good news, man!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 2, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Hope the doc gives you some good news, man!




Doc thinks it is a SLAP Tear

SLAP Tear of the Shoulder - What is a SLAP Tear

I have a MRI scheduled for 6/14/10 to further diagnose this pain.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 2, 2010)

6/2/10

*LOWER & CORE*

* 5 min on tread

*Trapbar Deads*
315 x 25 * 
315 x 15

*Overhead Squat*
45 x 12
65 x 12
85 x 12, 12

*Hanging Leg Raise*
30, 30

*DB Lunge*
45 x 12

*DB Side Lunge* 
45 x 12

*DB Back Lunge*
45 x 12

*Lying Leg Lifts*
40, 30


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 4, 2010)

6/4/10

*UPPER*

* 10 minutes of shooting to warmup

*Weighted Pullups*
BW +45 x 12, 10, 9, 8

*Pushups*
45, 45, 40

*Staggered Alternating Pushups*
30, 30

*Side to Side Pullups*
10

*Wide Pullups*
12

*Close Pullups*
12

*Medium Pullups*
12

*Pushups*
50, 45, 35

*DB Row*
95 x 15, 15, 15

*Close Pushups*
50, 40, 35, 30

* Got 475 Pushups in today


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 5, 2010)

6/5/10

*BASKETBALL*

4 games of ball

I'm off to Baltimore tomorrow for a week so I won't be posting much.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 12, 2010)

Back in town

Lifted four times this week.

6/6/10 - UPPER
6/7/10 - LOWER
6/8/10 - off
6/9/10 - UPPER
6/10/10- off
6/11/10 - LOWER

Did all high rep stuff 15 - 50 reps

I have my shoulder MRI on Monday..................


----------



## Curt James (Jun 12, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Back in town
> 
> Lifted four times this week.
> 
> ...



I hope there's good news.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 12, 2010)

Curt James said:


> I hope there's good news.



Thanks....I'm fairly confident that I will need surgery.  The MRI is more of a formality...............


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 13, 2010)

Good luck for the MRI anyways, dude. Hopefully the bad news isn't TOO bad!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 14, 2010)

Best of luck on the MRI!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 14, 2010)

Here is what they did.  This is not ME but an example of an arthrogram.    There worst part (besides the 4" needle being stuck in my shoulder joint) was -  it was "train the new doctor day"....the new doctor attempted to get the needle in my shoulder joint about 10 times.  Finally the Primary doc stepped in got it in on his second try.  This is my third arthrogram.   I had my left shoulder done in 1997 and my hip (Yeah this one hurt like a mutha) in 2006.

YouTube - Brooks' Arthrogram

I just PM'd my doc so I should have some results by tomorrow.   It pays to be good friends with Orthopedic doctors


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 15, 2010)

6/15/10

*Doc update:*

Partial tear in supraspinatus and partial tear in labrum (front).  Will require surgery.  I have to make a consultation visit with the surgeon.   Can still pull horizontally and vertically but no pushing motions above my head and no exercises that make my elbows go behind my body (bench).  Not sure if I'm going to postpone surgery until the end of summer.  Recovery is 3 - 4 months.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 15, 2010)

6/15/10

*FULLBODY*

* 5 min on tread

*A) Pullups* 10
*B) Pushups* 40

*A) Pullups* 10
*B) Pushups* 40

*A) Pullups* 15
*B) Pushups* 40

*A) Pullups* 15
*B) Pushups* 40

*A) Pullups* 12
*B) Pushups* 40

*Trapbar Deads* 315 x 15 (3 sets)

*A) T-bar Row* 135 x 10
*B) Pushup* 40

*A) T-bar Row* 135 x 10
*B) Pushup* 40

*A) T-bar Row* 135 x 10
*B) Pushup* 40

*Hanging Leg Raise* 30 (3 sets)

* I hope to get in to see the surgeon on Thursday for a consultation.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 16, 2010)

3-4 months recovery sucks, but you will be back to full speed!


----------



## katt (Jun 16, 2010)

that's a bit of time for recovery, huh?    how's everything else?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 16, 2010)

I'll be shooting for a 3 month recovery rather than the 6 month time frame.   

Other than having limited pushing exercises, everything else is going fine.   The kids and wife are happy and healthy, the weather is much better this summer compared to last summer and my job is very busy.


----------



## katt (Jun 17, 2010)

well, send some of that good weather over our way, will ya?   I figured with our extremely mild winter that our summer was going to be off the hook!  But,, so far.. last Saturday & Sunday have been our only days of sun and 70's.... rain,,, rain,,,, rain,,,,  I feel like I'm living in Seattle    And it SUCKS!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 17, 2010)

katt said:


> well, send some of that good weather over our way, will ya?   I figured with our extremely mild winter that our summer was going to be off the hook!  But,, so far.. last Saturday & Sunday have been our only days of sun and 70's.... rain,,, rain,,,, rain,,,,  I feel like I'm living in Seattle    And it SUCKS!



Sorry..........I'm keeping it here.  LOL At least you got some sun on the weekend.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 17, 2010)

Good news..........One of the other surgeons is available next Wednesday for a consultation   We'll see what he says.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 17, 2010)

Hey YM.

Too bad about the 3-4 month recovery time, but I think you're the type of person to speed things up (in a smart, educated lifting decision).

Your pulling is still strong as always, too!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 17, 2010)

Scarface30 said:


> Hey YM.
> 
> Too bad about the 3-4 month recovery time, but I think you're the type of person to speed things up (in a smart, educated lifting decision).
> 
> Your pulling is still strong as always, too!



Thanks    I usually recover pretty fast.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 17, 2010)

6/17/10

*UPPER - PREHAB*

* 5 min on tread

*A) Pullups* 10
*B) Pushups* 50

*A) Weighted Pullups* BW +45 x 8
*B) Pushups* 50

*A) Weighted Pullups* BW +45 x 8
*B) Pushups* 35

*A) Weighted Pullups* BW +45 x 8
*B) Pushups* 40

*A) Weighted Pullups* BW +45 x 6
*B) Pushups* 40

*A) Machine Row* 180 x 12
*B) Pushups* 40

*A) Machine Row* 200 x 12
*B) Pushups* 40

*A) Machine Row* 200 x 12
*B) Pushups* 40

*Side Raise | Front Raise Superset*
12.5 x 15 | 12.5 x 15 (3 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 18, 2010)

6/18/10

*LOWER and CORE*

* shot for 10 minutes

*Ab Wheel Rollouts*
40, 30, 30 

*Super Squat* 
8 plates x 10 (5 sets)

*SLDL *
225 x 10 (3 sets)

*Trunk Pulldowns*
107.5 x 25 (3 sets)


----------



## Curt James (Jun 18, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> *A) Weighted Pullups* BW +45 x 8
> *B) Pushups* 50
> 
> *A) Weighted Pullups* BW +45 x 8
> ...



Awesome!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 19, 2010)

Awesome does not even describe.....  We need to invent a new word!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 20, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Awesome does not even describe.....  We need to invent a new word!





			
				CurtJames said:
			
		

> Awesome!



Thanks guys...........I'm trying keep my strength before they go in and fix me up


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 20, 2010)

6/20/10

*BASKETBALL*

5 games of ball.  My shoulder doesn't bother too much when I shoot - only when I stretch out on defense.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 20, 2010)

happy Father's Day big guy!!  Good luck with the shoulder too.  I'm gonna be next with my elbow you watch.  I'm trying every trick in the book I can think of to stall it, but I think it's inevitable that I'm either going to need some serious rest or even some kind of surgery.  A week or two off from pressing isn't going to do the trick either I don't think.  I think it's going to be all or nothing


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 21, 2010)

Stewart14 said:


> happy Father's Day big guy!!  Good luck with the shoulder too.  I'm gonna be next with my elbow you watch.  I'm trying every trick in the book I can think of to stall it, but I think it's inevitable that I'm either going to need some serious rest or even some kind of surgery.  A week or two off from pressing isn't going to do the trick either I don't think.  I think it's going to be all or nothing



Thanks.   You too.   

Go see the doc and find out.   Guys that are in shape and work hard heal much quicker.  I know.....this will be my sixth surgery.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 21, 2010)

6/21/10

*UPPER*

* 5 min on tread

*A) Weighted Pullups *BW +45 x 9
*B) Pushups* 50

*A) Weighted Pullups *BW +45 x 8
*B) Pushups* 45

*A) Weighted Pullups *BW +45 x 8
*B) Pushups* 45

*A) Weighted Pullups *BW +45 x 7
*B) Pushups* 40

*A) Weighted Pullups *BW +45 x 8
*B) Pushups* 45

*Shrugs*
225 x 20, 20 

*Side Raise/Front Raise SUPERSET*
17.5 x 15/15, 15/15

*DB Row* 95 x 15
*Pushup* 40

*DB Row* 95 x 15
*Pushup* 40

*T-bar Row*
135 x 10, 12

*Pushups*
40, 30 

*  I see the doc on Wednesday.........I hope to get in ASAP to get my shoulder fixed.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 22, 2010)

6/22/10

*CORE & LOWER*

* 5 min on tread

*Ab Wheel Rollouts*
30, 30, 30, 25

*Overhead Squats*
45 x 15, 15, 15

*Trapbar Deads*
315 x 20
405 x 5, 5 

*Trunk Pulldowns*
107.5 x 25, 25, 25

*DB Lunge* 
40 x 10, 10, 10

*Hanging Leg Raise*
25, 25, 25


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 23, 2010)

6/23/10

*Doc Update*

4 weeks of PT to strengthen and stretch rear tendons - if it goes not get better - surgery;


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 24, 2010)

6/24/10

*UPPER*

* 5 min on tread

*A) Weighted Pullups* BW +55 x 8
*B) Pushups* 55

*A) Weighted Pullups* BW +55 x 8
*B) Pushups* 45

*A) Weighted Pullups* BW +55 x 7
*B) Pushups* 45

*A) Weighted Pullups* BW +55 x 6
*B) Pushups* 40

*Shrugs*
225 x 20, 20, 20

*Side Raise | Front Raise SUPERSET*
17.5 x 15, 15

*DB Row * 105 x 15, 15

*A) Facepulls* 52.5 x 15
*B) Pushups* 50

*A) Facepulls* 57.5 x 15
*B) Pushups* 45

*A) Reverse Fly* 30 x 10
*B) Pushups* 40 

*A) Reverse Fly* 30 x 10
*B) Pushups* 35


----------



## katt (Jun 24, 2010)

Nice workouts YM!!    Here your are doing weighted pull-ups ... and here I am happy I can do four by myself... ha ha ha ha 

Nice job though.  Are you thinking about when you're going to do the surgery, or is it just an 'off in the distance , I'll think about it" thing?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 25, 2010)

katt said:


> Nice workouts YM!!    Here your are doing weighted pull-ups ... and here I am happy I can do four by myself... ha ha ha ha
> 
> Nice job though.  Are you thinking about when you're going to do the surgery, or is it just an 'off in the distance , I'll think about it" thing?



Thanks.  Pulling is my strong suit.   The key is that YOU keep getting better at them 

Eventhough I'm going to start PT next week I already earmarked a surgery date of July 29th if the PT does not help.    Depending on the injury, I could be in an arm sling for 2 days or 3 weeks.......   I'll cross that road when I get there


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 25, 2010)

6/25/10

*LOWER and CORE*

* shot for 15 minutes to warmup

*Ab Wheel Rollout*
35, 30, 25

*30" Box Jump*
10, 10, 10

*Squat*
225 x 10, 12, 12

*SLDL*
225 x 13, 14

*Hanging Leg Raise*
30, 30


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 26, 2010)

6/26/10

*Hoops* 

5 games - played well today.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 29, 2010)

6/27/10

*Hoops*

Played 5 games again


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 29, 2010)

6/29/10

*FULL BODY*

* 5 min on tread

*Ab Wheel Rollouts*
40
30

*Weighted Pullups*
BW +45 x 9
BW +65 x 6
BW +45 x 8

*Pushups*
40
50

*Trapbar Deads*
405 x 6
405 x 7

*T-bar Row*
160 x 6
135 x 12

*Feet Incline Pushups*
40
40

*Hanging Leg Raise*
30
30

*Side Raise/Front Raise Superset*
17.5 x 20 /20
17.5 x 20 /20


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 30, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Eventhough I'm going to start PT next week I already earmarked a surgery date of July 29th if the PT does not help. Depending on the injury, I could be in an arm sling for 2 days or 3 weeks....... I'll cross that road when I get there


Heres to hoping the PT does the trick


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 2, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Heres to hoping the PT does the trick



Had my eval last night.......My Range Of Motion is off by about 20' compared to my left arm.....Well see how it goes for the next 3 weeks.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 2, 2010)

7/1/10

*UPPER* 

* 5 min on tread

*Weighted Pullups*
BW +45 x 8 (3 sets)

Pushups
40, 50 

*T-bar Row*
135 x 15, 12
*
Shrugs*
225 x 20, 20 

*Reverse Fly*
30 x 15, 15

*Pushups*
40, 40 

*PLUS*

First day of PT - evaluation.  My ROM is off by 20'.  Got of bunch of rotator cuff exercises to do (daily).  Will start Ultrasound treatment next Tuesday and more stretching.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 2, 2010)

7/2/10

*CORE and LOWER*

* shot for 10 minutes

*Ab Wheel Rollout*
40, 25, 25

*Squat*
225 x 15, 12

*Hanging Leg Raise*
30, 30 

*30" Box Jump*
15, 15

*SLDL* 
225 x 15, 12

*Trunk Pulldowns*
107.5 x 20, 20


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 4, 2010)

7/3/10

*Basketball*

5 games of ball 

Taking 7/4/10 off


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 4, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> First day of PT - evaluation. My ROM is off by 20'. Got of bunch of rotator cuff exercises to do (daily). Will start Ultrasound treatment next Tuesday and more stretching.


So your PT is aware of the workouts you are still doing? I'm guessing they are not.  Dude... rest it.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 5, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> So your PT is aware of the workouts you are still doing? I'm guessing they are not.  Dude... rest it.



They are fully aware of what I am doing.   We'll see how tomorrow goes


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 6, 2010)

7/6/10

*UPPER*

* 5 min on tread

** got all this done in 40 minutes

*A) Chins* 15
*B) Pushups* 40

*A) Chins* 15
*B) Pushups* 40

*A) Chins* 12
*B) Pushups* 40

*A) Chins* 10
*B) Pushups* 40

*A) Shrugs* 225 x 25
*B) Side Raise / Front Raise* 17.5 x 20

*A) Shrugs* 225 x 25
*B) Side Raise / Front Raise* 17.5 x 20

*A) Reverse Fly* 35 x 12
*B) Pushups* 40

*A) Reverse Fly* 35 x 12
*B) Pushups* 35

*A) BW Row *25
*B) Pushups* 40

*A) BW Row *25
*B) Pushups* 35

=========

*Physical Therapy*

* 45 minutes 

Arm Bike 
Ultrasound
Lots of stretching
Ice


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 7, 2010)

7/7/10

*CORE & LOWER*

* 5 min on tread

*Ab Wheel Rollouts*
30, 30, 30, 30

*Box Jumps*
36" box x 6
30" box x 15 (3 sets)

*Trapbar Deads*
315 x 10
405 x 5, 5 

*3 way DB Lunge* (Front, 45', back)
55 x 4

*Hanging Leg Raise*
35, 30, 25

*Leg Throwdowns*
30, 25, 25


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 8, 2010)

7/8/10

*UPPER*

* 5 min on tread

** RIs were 60 seconds between As and Bs, no reset for the super and tri sets

*A) Sup grip pullups* 15
*B) Pushups* 50

*A) Sup grip pullups* 15
*B) Pushups* 40

*A) Sup grip pullups* 12
*B) Pushups* 40

*A) Sup grip pullups* 10
*B) Pushups* 40

*DB Row*
120 x 15 (2 sets)
130 x 15

*Shrugs*
275 x 10
225 x 25, 20

*Side Raise / Front Raise Superset*
17.5 x 20 | 20 (2 sets)

*Triceps Pushdown / EZ Bar Curl Superset*
57.5 x 20 / 85 x 20
67.5 x 20 / 85 x 20
77.5 x 15 / 85 x 15

*Cable Fly, Reverse Fly, Pushup Tri-Set*
40 x 25 / 30 x 15 / 40
45 x 20 / 30 x 15 / 35
45 x 25 / 30 x 15 / 30


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 8, 2010)

Workouts are looking great YM, despite the injury! I can't imagine doing half of what you do with the injury! 

Don't know if you're keeping track of the NBA any, but LeBron just announced he's going to Miami with Wade and Bosh. Craziness!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 9, 2010)

Scarface30 said:


> Workouts are looking great YM, despite the injury! I can't imagine doing half of what you do with the injury!
> 
> Don't know if you're keeping track of the NBA any, but LeBron just announced he's going to Miami with Wade and Bosh. Craziness!!



Thanks.   I'm actually surprised that my shoulder feels a little better.   There is still pain in certain positions.  We'll see how things progress with PT.

I did watch "the decision" last night.  Miami is going to be tough to beat if they pick up a couple good role players.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 9, 2010)

7/9/10

*CORE and LOWER*

* shot for 15 minutes

*Swiss Ball Inchworms*
30 (2 sets)

*Flags* 
5 (2 sets)

*Front Squat* 
95 x 15 (3 sets)

*16" Cross over stepups*
40 (3 sets)

*Trunk Pulldowns*
120 x 20 (2 sets)

*SLDL*
225 x 10 (2 sets)

*Leg Press Triset*
10 legs shoulder width | 10 45' wide stance | 6 close hamstring x 260
10 legs shoulder width | 10 45' wide stance | 10 close hamstring x 200
* These burned!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 11, 2010)

7/11/10

*Basketball and PT*

* 2 games of ball

*PT*

External Rotation
Internal Rotation
Towel Stretch
Front Raise
Scarecrow
ICE - 20 minutes


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 12, 2010)

7/12/10

*UPPER*

* 5 min on tread

*A) Weighted Chins* BW +45 x 10
*B) Pushups* 55

*A) Weighted Chins* BW +45 x 9
*B) Pushups* 45

*A) Weighted Chins* BW +45 x 8
*B) Pushups* 40

*A) T-bar Row* 160 x 8
*B)Feet Raise Pushups* 40

*A) T-bar Row* 160 x 8
*B) Feet Raise Pushups* 40

*A) T-bar Row* 160 x 8
*B) Feet Raise Pushups* 40

*Shrugs*
245 x 25, 20

*Side Raise / Front Raise Superset*
17.5 x 20 | 25 (2 sets)

*A) Facepulls* 52.5 x 15
*B) Cable Curl* 67.5 x 12

*A) Facepulls* 52.5 x 15
*B) EZ Curl* 85 x 15


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 13, 2010)

7/13/10

*CORE and LOWER*

* 10 minutes of shooting to warmup

*Ab Wheel Rollouts*
35, 25, 25, 25

*Trapbar Deads*
315 x 15, 15

*Hanging Leg Raise*
30, 30

*Bulgarian Split Squat* (Dumbells)
45 x 10, 10

*Jump Squats holding 45 lb plate*
20, 20, 15


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 13, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> 6/15/10
> 
> *Doc update:*
> 
> Partial tear in supraspinatus and partial tear in labrum (front).  Will require surgery.  I have to make a consultation visit with the surgeon.   Can still pull horizontally and vertically but no pushing motions above my head and no exercises that make my elbows go behind my body (bench).  Not sure if I'm going to postpone surgery until the end of summer.  Recovery is 3 - 4 months.



Sucks man.  I had my shoulder repaired 1.5yrs ago.  Torn Labrum  Required two anchors.

I was about 4-5 months to be able to lift weights again. Very lightly. at the 1 yr mark I would put me at 90-95% of normal, mind you that was an improvement from before surgery, as I couldn't even throw a ball with out pain.

Key things..... Find a good shoulder surgeon. and a good therapist.  PT will be the key to your recovery.

Depending on the the significance of your tear, you may be able to recruit the muscles to stabilize the shoulder.  Labrums don't typically repair on there own... Poor Blood supply.

Good luck YM.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 13, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> Sucks man.  I had my shoulder repaired 1.5yrs ago.  Torn Labrum  Required two anchors.
> 
> I was about 4-5 months to be able to lift weights again. Very lightly. at the 1 yr mark I would put me at 90-95% of normal, mind you that was an improvement from before surgery, as I couldn't even throw a ball with out pain.
> 
> ...



Wow...that sounds A LOT different than what the surgeon told me.  I'm doing PT once a week at a clinic and 3 - 4 times on my own at the gym.   The physical therapist is doing ultrasound and stretching.   I'm doing lots of rotator exercises and icing.   

I'll make a decision at the end of the month.  Thanks for the info


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 13, 2010)

I am assuming your tear isn't that bad if they assume PT might help.

My tear was from 9:30 to 11:30 so on the posterior side, and i also had  a posterior stabilization.

I was in a sling for 4 weeks then started PT at 6 weeks post-op.

How did you wreck your shoulder... sorry not to good at keepin up with your Journal YM.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 13, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> I am assuming your tear isn't that bad if they assume PT might help.
> 
> My tear was from 9:30 to 11:30 so on the posterior side, and i also had  a posterior stabilization.
> 
> ...



Based on the Arthogram I have a 1 cm tear in the labrum right up front and a small tear in the supraspinatus (rear rotator cuff).   I jacked it up "maxing out" on an incline press machine.  I think my days of "maxing out" are gone considering I'll be 40 in a few months.  

Good to see you around........It's been somewhat quiet in here  but I'm still plugging away.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 13, 2010)

How close is it to where the bicep tendon attaches to the Labrum?

Yep I am done maxing out.  

I meant to bug you about your red wings a few months back   But then I realized I was a leaf fan


----------



## JennyB (Jul 14, 2010)

Sweet journal and workouts !! 
I love when people have interesting and different training approaches. 
I too like to mix mine up .. but you wont see me wearing that vest .. so good on yah


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 14, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Sweet journal and workouts !!
> I love when people have interesting and different training approaches.
> I too like to mix mine up .. but you wont see me wearing that vest .. so good on yah



Thanks for the comments JennyB.  It's funny you mentioned "the vest".  I was just thinking last night that it's about time to break it back out.   I'll probably use it Thursday.  I try to keep my workouts fresh with new exercises, reps/sets, combos, .....    I'll look to see if you started a Journal here - maybe I can get some ideas from you as well.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 14, 2010)

7/14/10

For those following my PT - I have 100% ROM with my shoulder.  I can start doing overhead exercises again.   I still have to keep my elbows from extending behind my torso on horizontal movements (benching and dips is what I mean for those of you with a dirty mind....haha)    I have one more day of PT next week then I have my follow up meeting with the surgeon to decide if surgery will be required.  

I'm still on an U L off U L off basketball split.   I think the ultrasound, watching which exercises I do, extra PT and ice are helping my shoulder recover


----------



## JennyB (Jul 14, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Thanks for the comments JennyB.  It's funny you mentioned "the vest".  I was just thinking last night that it's about time to break it back out.   I'll probably use it Thursday.  I try to keep my workouts fresh with new exercises, reps/sets, combos, .....    I'll look to see if you started a Journal here - maybe I can get some ideas from you as well.



Sweet !! I am totally up for making up weekly challenges for each other too. I have a PT Client that is also a PT and we go back and forth trying to kill each other with ab routines.  I dare you to give my Day Four workout a try next week! I will post it in my journal after I do it this Saturday  You down?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 15, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Sweet !! I am totally up for making up weekly challenges for each other too. I have a PT Client that is also a PT and we go back and forth trying to kill each other with ab routines.  I dare you to give my Day Four workout a try next week! I will post it in my journal after I do it this Saturday  You down?



Bring it  

I like challenges.   It's on!     haha


----------



## JennyB (Jul 15, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Bring it
> 
> I like challenges.   It's on!     haha



SWEET !! Ok so here is this weeks abdominal challenge...if your up to it 

*use 10lb min. med ball for entire routine
*1. Swiss Ball Crunches: *10reps regular, 10reps left twisting, 10reps right twisting then repeat 3 times with no break
*
2. Abdominal Build up: *series of 4 exercises performed in the following manner: A, A+B, A+B+c, A+B+C+D (15reps each exercise)
*A. Regular Crunches: *on ground holding ball on chest
*B. Twisting Crunches: *ball between your knees 
*C. Pulsing Crunches: *ball on chest and movement is up, pulse pulse, down
*D. Around the Worlds: *ball between knees and movement is crunch left, centre, right, centre, left, centre, repeat

*3. Med Ball Reverse Crunches: *like a v-up with med ball over head and knees bent if needed: 3sets of 10reps

*4. Oblique Crunches: *med ball on obliques with knees falling to one side: 2sets of 25reps each side

*5. Med Ball Plank Taps: *holding plank position on elbows with med ball on ground in front of you, keeping back and torso flat reach out with one arm and tap med ball then repeat with other arm: 2sets of 20reps


BRING IT !!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 15, 2010)

JennyB said:


> SWEET !! Ok so here is this weeks abdominal challenge...if your up to it
> 
> *use 10lb min. med ball for entire routine
> *1. Swiss Ball Crunches: *10reps regular, 10reps left twisting, 10reps right twisting then repeat 3 times with no break
> ...



Looks good.  I printed it out.  I'll give it a shot tomorrow.   Stay tuned....


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jul 15, 2010)

JennyB said:


> SWEET !! Ok so here is this weeks abdominal challenge...if your up to it
> 
> *use 10lb min. med ball for entire routine
> *1. Swiss Ball Crunches: *10reps regular, 10reps left twisting, 10reps right twisting then repeat 3 times with no break
> ...


Don't mind if I drop in here and steal this challenge for myself. Great set of ab exercises, thanks


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 15, 2010)

7/15/10

*UPPER* 

*** WORE A 15 LB WEIGHTED VEST TODAY*

*** 5 min on tread to warmup

**** Keep RIs at 60 seconds

*Circuit #1*
Ab Wheel Rollout 10
Shoulder wide pushup 10
Close position pushup 10
Wide position pushup 10
Chins 10

*Circuit #2*
Ab Wheel Rollout 10
Shoulder wide pushup 10
Close position pushup 10
Wide position pushup 10
Chins 10

*Circuit #3*
Ab Wheel Rollout 10
Shoulder wide pushup 10
Close position pushup 9
Wide position pushup 10
Chins 10

*Circuit #4*
Ab Wheel Rollout 10
Shoulder wide pushup 10
Close position pushup 10
Wide position pushup 8
Chins 8

*BW Row Wide Grip | Close Grip Superset*
10 | 10
10 | 10 

*Standing Shoulder Press* * first time doing these in a long time due to my shoulder injury
45 x 20
45 x 20

*Cable Reverse Fly | Cable Fly Superset*
40 x 12 | 60 x 10
40 x 10 | 50 x 15

*Around the world pushups* 
18 (2 sets)
* 2 pushups in nine different hand positions (basically in a big circle - hence the name - Around the world)

*Machine Row*
235 x 10 (2 sets)

*Triceps Pushdown | Close Supinated Grip Pullups Superset*
62.5 x 30 | 10
75 x 15 | 9
80 x 12 | 8

*Group exercise*

*5 minutes of Curls with an EZ Bar* (do as many curls as possible then pass the bar to the other guy then he does ASAP  then pass it to the third guy for his set - then get it back, repeat the cycle until 5 minutes is up)
45 lbs x ASAP
* Most sets were between 40 and 25 - I probably got 5 sets in the 5 minutes


----------



## JennyB (Jul 15, 2010)

Muscle_Girl said:


> Don't mind if I drop in here and steal this challenge for myself. Great set of ab exercises, thanks





yellowmoomba said:


> Looks good.  I printed it out.  I'll give it a shot tomorrow.   Stay tuned....



YAH we have more peeps on the AB FLAB CHALLENGE !! 
Make sure you drop by my journal and let me know how it goes. 
I will post the weekly challenge in there .. tomorrow I am setting up the competition on my business facebook page


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 16, 2010)

7/16/10

*CORE & LOWER*

* warmed up shooting for 15 minutes

*use *16 lb *min. med ball for entire routine

*1. Swiss Ball Crunches with med ball on chest*: 10reps regular, 10reps left twisting, 10reps right twisting then repeat 3 times with no break

*2. Abdominal Build up*: series of 4 exercises performed in the following manner: A, A+B+C+D (15reps each exercise)
A. Regular Crunches: on ground holding ball on chest
B. Twisting Crunches: ball between your knees 
C. Pulsing Crunches: ball on chest and movement is up, pulse pulse, down
D. Around the Worlds: ball between knees and movement is crunch left, centre, right, centre, left, centre, repeat

*3. Med Ball Reverse Crunches*: like a v-up with med ball over head and knees bent if needed: 3sets of 10reps

*4. Oblique Crunches*: med ball on obliques with knees falling to one side: 2sets of 25reps each side

*5. Med Ball Plank Taps*: holding plank position on elbows with med ball on ground in front of you, keeping back and torso flat reach out with one arm and tap med ball then repeat with other arm: 2sets of 20reps

** Didn't get through the *Abdominal Build up* properly - should have done A, A+B, A+B+C, A+B+C+D (I'll do it next time).....This was by far the hardest ab set of the day.

*Squat*
135 x 20
225 x 8
225 x 10

*Hanging Leg Raise*
25 (2 sets)

*SLDL*
135 x 20
225 x 10

*Leg Press Triset*
10 legs shoulder width | 10 45' wide stance | 10 close hamstring x 200  (2 sets)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 17, 2010)

Hey YM! Just because you got these beautiful young ladies posting in your journal, remember you are married young man! hahaha.

Just kidding buddy.... Good job.


----------



## JennyB (Jul 18, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> 7/16/10
> 
> *CORE & LOWER*
> 
> ...



I agree that AB buildup is tough !! 



JerseyDevil said:


> Hey YM! Just because you got these beautiful young ladies posting in your journal, remember you are married young man! hahaha.
> 
> Just kidding buddy.... Good job.



He behaves himself


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 19, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Hey YM! Just because you got these beautiful young ladies posting in your journal, remember you are married young man! hahaha.
> 
> Just kidding buddy.... Good job.



   It's all good in here...   haha


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 19, 2010)

7/19/10

*UPPER*

* 5 min on tread


*A) Weighted Chins* BW +65 x 5
*B) Pushups* 50

*A) Weighted Chins* BW +65 x 5
*B) Pushups* 40

*A) Weighted Chins* BW +45 x 8
*B) Pushups* 40

*A) Weighted Chins* BW +45 x 8
*B) Pushups *40

*A) T-bar Row *135 x 12
*B)Feet Raise Pushups *40

*A) T-bar Row *160 x 8
*B) Feet Raise Pushups *40

*A) T-bar Row* 135 x 12
*B) Feet Raise Pushups* 40

*Shrugs*
245 x 22 (3 sets)

*Side Raise / Front Raise Superset*
17.5 x 20 (2 sets)

*A) Pushdowns* 72.5 x 15
*B) EZ Curl *85 x 18

*A) Pushdowns* 72.5 x 15
*B) EZ Curl *85 x 15

*A) Pushdowns* 72.5 x 15
*B) EZ Curl *85 x 12


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 19, 2010)

I see these ladies are giving you a run for your money, eh YM? 

Lol.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 20, 2010)

Scarface30 said:


> I see these ladies are giving you a run for your money, eh YM?
> 
> Lol.



   Have you seen what they look like?.....Of course they are


----------



## JennyB (Jul 20, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Have you seen what they look like?.....Of course they are



Im just trying to make him puke from my ab routines 
But I do appreciate his unique workouts and desire to GO HARD or GO HOME !!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 22, 2010)

7/22/10

*CORE & LOWER*

* 5 min on tread

*Ab Wheel Rollouts*
45
30
30

*Trap Bar Deads*
225 x 30
225 x 25
225 x 25
* Killed it!!  

*Swiss Ball Rollouts*
25
25

*Overhead Squat*
45 x 20
65 x 15
65 x 15

*Hanging Leg Raises*
30
30

*DB Lunge 3-way* (Front Lunge, 45' Lunge, Back Lunge)
55 x 4 each way
55 x 4 each way

*2 Minutes on the Leg Press *(non stop pressing for 2 minutes)
160 x 2 minutes of hell............(didn't count the reps but probably got 60 - 70 reps)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 23, 2010)

7/23/10

*UPPER*

* shot around for 15 minutes to warmup

*Corner Press*
25 x 25
35 x 20
35 x 20
25 x 30
* more of a PT exercise today

*DB Row*
120 x 10 (3 sets)
* weight and reps were down since I forgot my straps...

*Pushups*
50, 40, 35

*Close Grip Pullups*
15, 12

*Pushups*
40, 35

*Band OH Triceps Press*
30 (3 sets) 

*Band Reverse Fly*
20 (3 sets)


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2010)

you gotta hot trainer lol  hope your doin well


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 23, 2010)

PreMier said:


> you gotta hot trainer lol  hope your doin well



Hey PM - what IS up ??      Where ya been?   What's new?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2010)

stationed at eglin afb, in florida.  was in training for a long time and didnt have the will to workout.  now im doin alright though, and trying to get into a groove

how are you and the fam?  if that pic is recent, you look damn good!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 23, 2010)

PreMier said:


> stationed at eglin afb, in florida.  was in training for a long time and didnt have the will to workout.  now im doin alright though, and trying to get into a groove
> 
> how are you and the fam?  if that pic is recent, you look damn good!



Things are BUSY at my house with a 4 yo daughter and 1 1/2 yo crazy son.   Life is good.  Wife is training for a 1/2 marathon (she ran one last year too) so she is on the go too.   We are getting on the lake every weekend.     Besides that - work is good.   There is never enough time in the day.

The pic is old but I still look the same - maybe 1 or 2 lbs lighter but still hitting  it hard 4 days in the gym and 1 day of bball.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 24, 2010)

7/24/10

*Ball*

1 hour of bball


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 26, 2010)

7/26/10

*UPPER*

* 5 min on tread 

*A) Weighted Chins*  BW +90 x 3
*B) Plate Pushups* (Plate on my back)  25lbs x 30

*A) Weighted Chins*  BW +90 x 3
*B) Plate Pushups* (Plate on my back)  45lbs x 20

*A) Weighted Chins*  BW +90 x 3
*B) Plate Pushups* (Plate on my back)  45lbs x 20

*A) Weighted Chins*  BW +45 x 9
*B) Plate Pushups* (Plate on my back)  45lbs x 20

*A) 1 armed cable low row* Plate 7 x 10 (each arm)
*B) 1 legged Pushups*  30  (15 on each leg)

*A) 1 armed cable low row* Plate 7 x 10 (each arm)
*B) 1 legged Pushups*  30 (15 on each leg)

*A) 1 armed cable low row* Plate 7 x 10 (each arm)
*B) 1 legged Pushups*  30 (15 on each leg)

*Shrugs* 275 x 15 (3 sets)

*A) Triceps Pushdown* 67.5 x 22
*B) EZ Bar Curl * 85 x 15

*A) Triceps Pushdown* 72.5 x 17
*B) EZ Bar Curl * 85 x 15

*A) Band OH Triceps Press* 30
*B) Band Reverse Fly* 25

*A) Band OH Triceps Press* 30
*B) Band Reverse Fly* 25

*Standing DB Press*  35 x 10 * first time doing these since I injured my shoulder.  No pain.   I see the PT tomorrow for the last time - then on Wednesday I see the surgeon.   My shoulder has gotten better.  It's probably 50% right now so I will postpone surgery and see how things are in another month.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 26, 2010)

YM, your workouts always amaze me. They've got a little bit of everything, and a lot of intensity!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 27, 2010)

Scarface30 said:


> YM, your workouts always amaze me. They've got a little bit of everything, and a lot of intensity!



Thanks    I like to constantly try new stuff.  I see you are getting stronger.   How's the Texas Method treating you?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 27, 2010)

7/27/10

*LOWER, CORE and PT*

* 5 min on tread

*Ab Wheel Rollouts*
50, 30, 30 

*OH Squat*
45 x 15, 65 x 15, 85 x 10, 95 x 10

*Trapbar deads*
225 x 10
315 x 7 * shooting for 25 but right glute cramped up.  

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 25 (2 sets)

*Hanging leg raise*
25 (2 sets)

*Leg Press*
200 x 25 (4 sets)

*PT*

Today was my last day of PT.  I have full ROM.   "Normal" strength (but for me I'm about 1/2 of where I need to be.)   I have my ortho appt tomorrow.   My best guess is that I'll continue my own PT for another 4 - 6 weeks.  If I'm not better then I'll schedule surgery


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 27, 2010)

Good luck tomorrow man!


----------



## Double D (Jul 28, 2010)

What are you seeing a pt for?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 28, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Good luck tomorrow man!



 Thanks.   I reschedule my appt.   I'm going to continue doing PT on my own to see if my strength comes back.   I'm not ready to ruin the rest of the summer by having surgery.   If I'm not back to "normal" by September, I'll get on the surgery list.



			
				Double D said:
			
		

> What are you seeing a pt for?



Good to see you back.   I jacked up my right shoulder (long story).


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 29, 2010)

7/29/10

*FULLBODY*

* 5 min on tread

*Ab Wheel Rollouts*
25 (3 sets)

*Front Squat / Corner Press COMBO SET*
25 lbs x 15 (each arm) (3 sets)

*T-bar Row*
160 x 8 (3 sets)

*Pushups*
45, 40, 40

*SLDL*
225 x 10 (2 sets)

*Pullups*
12, 9, 8

*Seated Chest Press*  * first time doing these since my injury
130 x 30
145 x 20
160 x 12

*Squat*
225 x 10 (2 sets)

*Side Raise / Front Raise COMBO SET*
20 x 20 / 20
20 x 15 / 15

*A) Band OH Triceps Press* 35
*B) Band Reverse Fly* 25

*A) Two Band OH Triceps Press* 20
*B) Band Reverse Fly* 25

*A) Two Band OH Triceps Press* 20
*B) Band Reverse Fly* 25


----------



## JennyB (Jul 30, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> 7/27/10
> 
> *LOWER, CORE and PT*
> 
> ...



Nothing a matter with some tight glutes !! lol


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 30, 2010)

7/30/10

Tore my left achilles tendon this morning playing ball.  I tore it in 2005 as well.

WTF!!!   

I see the doc on Monday and most likely surgery later next week.  Looks like it will be lots of UPPER body workouts for the next few months.

I may have to retire from ball.   This is the third torn achilles tendon in less than 10 years.   Right leg in 2001, Left leg in 2005 and today.

I've been waiting for this day - next sports to try include Boxing and Golf.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 30, 2010)

Sorry to it hear man!  I remember when you tore it in '05.  Golf is fun, but if you are like me, you will want to practice all the time....none of this play 3-4 times a year stuff.  And that gets expensive!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 30, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Sorry to it hear man!  I remember when you tore it in '05.  Golf is fun, but if you are like me, you will want to practice all the time....none of this play 3-4 times a year stuff.  And that gets expensive!




Here's the thread from my journal in 2005

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/35024-new-journal-heavy-medium-other-39.html

Oh well..........I can't change it now.   

We'll see what the doc says on Monday.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 30, 2010)

Just got off the phone with my otho.  Based on the symptoms I described he thinks it may be a calf tear rather than an AT rupture.  I'll find out on Monday when I see him.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 30, 2010)

damn.. thats rough. yea, time to switch sports..


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 31, 2010)

7/31/10

*Chest / Back*

* my leg feels much better today.  I still can't push off on my toes but my achilles is tight so it seems to be a calf muscle problem.

*Ab Wheel Rollouts*
30 (4 sets)

*Pullups* (4 different grips)
16
14
12
10

*Seated Chest Press*
130 x 15
145 x 12
160 x 10
175 x 10
190 x 10
190 x 12

*T-bar Row*
135 x 12 (3 sets)

*Smith Close Grip Press*
145 x 16 (5 sets)

*Hanging Leg Raise*
30 (2 sets)


----------



## PreMier (Aug 1, 2010)

i strained my calf really bad once, it took 6 months of physical therapy to get it back to normal. hopefully its nothin too bad


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 2, 2010)

PreMier said:


> i strained my calf really bad once, it took 6 months of physical therapy to get it back to normal. hopefully its nothin too bad



Damn.........I hope it doesn't take THAT long.   The doctor confirmed that I have a torn Gastrocnemius  (grade 2).   I have to get an ultrasound to determine "how bad" it is.

Calf Strain (Rupture of the gastrocnemius or soleus muscle)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 2, 2010)

8/2/10

*Shoulders and Arms*

* since I can't do legs for a while, I'm going to break up my upper day into specific muscle groups.  It will be a nice change of pace.

*Ab Wheel Rollouts*
25 (3 sets)

*Shoulder Triset * (Side Raise, Front Raise, Pitchers)
Blue Band 15 x 15 x 15 (2 sets)

*Standing 1 armed DB Press*
35 x 12
40 x 12 (2 sets)

*A) Pushdowns* 72.5 x 20
*B) EZ Curls* 85 x 20

*A) Pushdowns* 80 x 15
*B) EZ Curls* 85 x 18

*A) Pushdowns* 87 x 12
*B) EZ Curls* 85 x 20

*Seated Shrugs*
225 x 12 (3 sets)

*A) Seated DB Curls* 40 x 8
*B) OH DB Triceps Press* (with two hands) 55 x 12

*A) Seated DB Curls* 40 x 8
*B) OH DB Triceps Press* (with two hands) 55 x 12

*A) Seated DB Curls* 40 x 8
*B) OH DB Triceps Press* (with two hands) 55 x 12

*Hanging Leg Raise*
30 (2 sets)

*Reverse Fly* 
35 x 12 (2 sets)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 2, 2010)

Well then that's good news that is isn't the achilles, right?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 2, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Well then that's good news that is isn't the achilles, right?



MUCH better news


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 3, 2010)

8/3/10

*Core and Lower*

* 4 days post injury

*Trunk Pulldowns*
122 x 20 (3 sets)

*Seated Calf Raise*
20 (3 sets)

*Crunches with 12 lb med bal*l
30 (2 sets)

*Leg Extensions*
160 x 20, 20, 20, 15, 15

*Hanging Leg Raise*
30

*Dragon Flags*
5 (2 sets)

*Lying Leg Lifts*
30 (2 sets)

*Decline Situps*
20, 15

*Assisted Lunge*
15 per leg (2 sets)

*Assisted Squats*
30 (2 sets)

*ICE* - 20 minutes


----------



## JennyB (Aug 3, 2010)

now you have more time for the ab challenges


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 4, 2010)

Shitty news..... but a heck of a lot better then your Achilles being torn again.

How is the shoulder?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 4, 2010)

JennyB said:


> now you have more time for the ab challenges



  Thanks for the reminder................LOL



			
				Iain said:
			
		

> Shitty news..... but a heck of a lot better then your Achilles being torn again.
> 
> How is the shoulder?



True.....I was EXTREMELY pissed when I thought I tore my achilles.

My shoulder is MUCH better.  Probably about 75%.  I was able to do some benching and OH presses.  I think I'll save the dips for another month or so.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 4, 2010)

Admit it .. you love it


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 5, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Admit it .. you love it



  Yes I do


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 5, 2010)

8/5/10

*UPPER*

*Ab Wheel Rollout*
25

*Pullups* (various grips)
12 (4 sets)

*Pushups*
50, 40

*Machine Row*
200 x 7 (2 sets)

*Seated Chest Press*
135 x 15
190 x 10 
175 x 12 (3 sets)

*T-bar Row*
135 x 13, 12, 11

*Smith Close Grip Press*
135 x 20
175 x 15
185 x 12
195 x 9
215 x 3
155 x 20

*Side Raise / Front Raise Superset*
20 x 20  / 20 x 20 
20 x 15 / 20 x 15

*High attachment reverse fly*
30 x 20
35 x 15 (2 sets)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 5, 2010)

Hitting it hard as always!

Changing the subject.... OSU at number 2? I swear the 'experts' rate them higher than they deserve every year just so they can rag on them if they don't meet expectations.

That said, if Pryor has the breakout year I am hoping for, I CAN see the Ohio State D shutting down Alabama and Ingram, and winning a title, if it got to that point .... I dream, lol.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 5, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Hitting it hard as always!
> 
> Changing the subject.... OSU at number 2? I swear the 'experts' rate them higher than they deserve every year just so they can rag on them if they don't meet expectations.
> 
> That said, if Pryor has the breakout year I am hoping for, I CAN see the Ohio State D shutting down Alabama and Ingram, and winning a title, if it got to that point .... I dream, lol.



I didn't see the ratings yet....2 seems high but ... you never know.  There is not too much comp in the Big 10.   I'm hoping my boyz win at least 8 (how pathetic is THAT!!!)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 6, 2010)

8/6/10

*LOWER and CORE*

* So this is one week post calf injury.   Flexibility is getting better.  Still walking slow and with a minor limp.   I'm wearing a compression sleeve 24/7.  Finally I have some discoloration (yellow and purple) in my lower leg.  I'm icing every day and elevating as much as possible (all night on two pillows).  It's pretty swollen as well since I'm been stretching quite a bit.    I'm popping 600mg of Ibu every 4 - 6 hours.   I'm very happy with the progress.   I'm sure by next Friday that I will be walking normal.

*Bike*
5 minutes - had to keep my heel on the pedal of my "bad leg".   Too much pressure on my calf when I put my toes on the pedal.

*Ab Wheel Rollouts*
35 (3 sets)

*Assisted Squats*
50, 40, 40

*Assisted Lunges*
40, 40, 40

*Trunk Pulldowns*
133 x 20 (3 sets)

*Leg Extentions*
175 x 20
190 x 15
205 x 12
220 x 9

*Calf Stretch*
10 minutes


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 8, 2010)

8/8/10

*Shoulders/Arms*

*Shoulder Triset* (Side Raise, Front Raise, Pitchers)
Blue Band 15 x 15 x 15 (2 sets)

*Corner Press*
45 x 15 (3 sets)

*A) Pushdowns *87 x 15 (3 sets)
*B) EZ Curls* 95 x 12 (3 sets)

*Seated Shrugs*
225 x 18 (3 sets)

*A) Seated DB Curls* 40 x 10 (3 sets)
*B) OH DB Triceps Press (with two hands)* 60 x 10 (3 sets)

*High Attachment Reverse Fly *
35 x 15 (3 sets)

*Close Sup Grip Pullups*
15, 12

*Triceps position pushups*
40 (2 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 8, 2010)

8/8/10

When I was getting a shake at the gym today one of my favorite NFL players was standing in front of me - Barry Sanders.    I shook his hand and told him he was one my favorite players.  He was cool.  His son and my son were High-Fiving.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 8, 2010)

8/10/10

Weighed in at 180 today.  My leg is feeling a little better.   I should be walking normal soon.  I'm stretching, icing and hot tubbing everyday.  My calf is a nice shade of purple and yellow.   I'm trying to keep my diet in-check since I'm not balling or doing heavy legs.  

I hope to start doing some SLDLs and Lunges next week.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 9, 2010)

8/9/10

*CORE and LOWER*

*Ab Rollouts*
50, 40, 30

*Assisted Squats*
50 (2 sets)

*Trunk Pulldowns*
133 x 20 (2 sets)

*Assisted Lunge*
25/each (2 sets)

*Hanging Leg Raise*
30 (2 sets)

*Leg Extension*
175 x 10
190 x 10 (3 sets)
160 x 20 (2 sets)

*Assisted Calf Raise* (bent leg)
Lots

*Dragonflags*
5 (3 sets)

*Decline Situps*
20 (2 sets)

*Calf Stretch*

* Calf feeling stronger.   Still have a slight limp; Hopefully I will be walking normal by the weekend


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 9, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> 8/8/10
> 
> when i was getting a shake at the gym today one of my favorite nfl players was standing in front of me - barry sanders. I shook his hand and told him he was one my favorite players. He was cool. His son and my son were high-fiving.


awesome!  The most famous athlete I had in front of me was Pele, the soccer legend.  I was on the side lines in a NY Cosmos game.  I said hi, and he flashed that big smile.   Long time ago, but I will never forget it.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 11, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> awesome!  The most famous athlete I had in front of me was Pele, the soccer legend.  I was on the side lines in a NY Cosmos game.  I said hi, and he flashed that big smile.   Long time ago, but I will never forget it.



Pele.....sweeeeeeeeet!!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 11, 2010)

I had Lou Brock wish me a happy birthday when I turned 25.  We were in the same restaurant.  Nice guy.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 11, 2010)

8/11/10

*UPPER*

* 10 minutes on the bike

*A) Pullups* 15
*B) Pushups* 50

*A) Pullups* 15
*B) Pushups* 50

*A) Pullups* 14
*B) Pushups* 50

*1 Armed Cable Row*
7 plates x 10 (3 sets)

*Seated Chest Press*
190 x 11, 10, 9

*T-bar Row*
135 x 13, 12, 11

*Smith Bench Press*
175 x 15 (3 sets)

*High Reverse Fly*
35 x 15 (2 sets)

*Side Raise / Front Raise Superset*
20 x 10 / 10 (2 sets)

* My calf is feeling better - almost ready to walk "regular again".  It's been 12 days since I hurt my calf.  I'm happy about my progress.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 12, 2010)

10 min on the bike = my kind of cardio  

Still lovin your training approach !! 

I will call you out on not attempting the ab challenge though. lol


----------



## Pylon (Aug 12, 2010)

Glad the leg is better.  Nice work!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 13, 2010)

JennyB said:


> 10 min on the bike = my kind of cardio
> 
> Still lovin your training approach !!
> 
> I will call you out on not attempting the ab challenge though. lol



............Thanks.....I'll give the ab challenge another shot.   I actually liked it....My core was a little sore.    



			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> Glad the leg is better. Nice work!



 Today marks two weeks since I tore my calf.   I'm going to attempt some lunges with weights and bent knee calf raises today.  I keep pushing it everyday.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 13, 2010)

Are you wrapping it when you lift?  Any other precautionary measures?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 13, 2010)

Pylon said:


> Are you wrapping it when you lift?  Any other precautionary measures?



I've been wearing a compression sleeve 24/7 since it happened      I just took it off for the first time last night because my ankle was starting to swell up.

I had a good lower body workout today


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 13, 2010)

8/13/10

*LOWER*

* 13 (whole) minutes on the bike.   I was able to put my toes on the pedal without pain.    Today was a good lower body workout considering my injury.

*Ab wheel rollouts*
40, 30

*Squat*
135 x 20 (3 sets)

*SLDL*
135 x 20 (3 sets)

*Seated Calf Raise*
no weight (just the machine) x 15 (3 sets)

*Standing Calf Raise*
20 (3 sets)

*Stretch, hot tub, ibu and ice*


----------



## Pylon (Aug 13, 2010)

Sounds like good progress!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 13, 2010)

Pylon said:


> Sounds like good progress!



  I'm VERY happy.  Thx


----------



## JennyB (Aug 13, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> ............Thanks.....I'll give the ab challenge another shot.   I actually liked it....My core was a little sore.



You are talking about the second one or the first one?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 14, 2010)

Don't mess with Jenny, . She will kick both of our asses!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 18, 2010)

8/15/10

*UPPER *
(Nice workout )

8/18/10

*UPPER *(at the hotel)

Pullups
Corner Press
Bench
Row
Standing Press
Side Raise
Overhead Triceps Press
Straight Bar curl

* Ankle is kinda swollen (icing right now)


----------



## JennyB (Aug 18, 2010)

LMAO at both of you boys ... 

LMAO at JD because you pegged me perfectly  
LMAO at Yellow because your upper body workout description is classic !


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 19, 2010)

Hey YM, if she only knew we are BIG TEN guys, and this post is going to confuse the hell out of her! LOL.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 19, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Hey YM, if she only knew we are BIG TEN guys, and this post is going to confuse the hell out of her! LOL.



Those who brag about how many inches they carry .. or their bicep measurements .. typically are smaller than advertised  .. sorry couldnt help myself


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 20, 2010)

Jersey - you are right......

Jenny - Big Ten is a football conference.....what were you thinking about ?? ... haha

----

Heading home from Toronto this afternoon.   Been here all week.   WAY TOO MUCH entertaining.   Looking forward to hitting the gym tomorrow.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 20, 2010)

Football conference. Hmmm.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 20, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Football conference. Hmmm.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 21, 2010)

8/21/10

*LOWER and CORE*

* Row Machine - 1300 Meters in 5 minutes

*Squat*
225 x 8 (3 sets)

*Ab Wheel Rollouts*
20 (2 sets)

*SLDL*
225 x 8 (3 sets)

*Hanging Leg Raise*
20 (2 sets)

*Seated Calf Raise*
no weights x 20 (3 sets)

*Standing Calf Raise*
20 (3 sets)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 21, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> *SLDL*
> 225 x 8 (3 sets)


 
Ya know... I whined about how my knees are jacked, but with this post I realized I probably can do SLDL's since the knees do not move much.  Hmmm, I will at least give it a shot.  I so miss the lower dominant stuff.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 22, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Ya know... I whined about how my knees are jacked, but with this post I realized I probably can do SLDL's since the knees do not move much.  Hmmm, I will at least give it a shot.  I so miss the lower dominant stuff.



Good!!   I'm sure you can do it!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 22, 2010)

8/22/10

*Shoulders and Vertical Back*

* 3 min on bike
* 5 min on row machine 1310 Meters

*Weighted Pullups*
BW +90 x 2 (3 sets)

*Corner Press*
35 x 20 (2 sets)
35 x 30 

*Weighted Sup Grip Pullups*
BW +70 x 4 (2 sets)

*Push Press*
95 x 12, 10, 10

*Weighted Chins*
BW +45 x 8 (2 sets)

*Shrugs*
225 x 15 (2 sets)

*Side Raise / Front Raise Superset*
20 x 15 / 12 (2 sets)

*High Cable Reverse Fly*
35 x 18 (2 sets)


----------



## JennyB (Aug 22, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Good!!   I'm sure you can do it!!



YOU CAN DO IT PUT YOUR BACK INTO IT >>> YOU CAN DO IT PUT YOUR RUMP INTO IT  



yellowmoomba said:


> 8/22/10
> 
> * 3 min on bike
> * 5 min on row machine 1310 Meters
> ...



- My kind of cardio  
- Impressive Pullups 
- Corner presses = olympic bar plus a 35lb plate?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 22, 2010)

JennyB said:


> - Impressive Pullups


YM has always been a stud at pullups and even more impressive, muscle ups.....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 23, 2010)

JennyB said:


> - My kind of cardio
> - Impressive Pullups
> - Corner presses = olympic bar plus a 35lb plate?



I'm not a big fan of the bike, stepper or tread...haha   Thanks.    Yes - the corner presses are OB + 35 lb plate.  They are much easier on my shoulder than any other shoulder pressing exercise.



			
				Jersey said:
			
		

> YM has always been a stud at pullups and even more impressive, muscle ups.....



..........I'm tempted to get back into Muscle Ups.....I'm not sure if my shoulder is rehabed enough.    I haven't done any dips either for the past 4 months.    Maybe in a month or so


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 23, 2010)

8/23/10

*CORE and LOWER*

* 5 min on row machine 1300 Meters

*Ab Wheel Rollouts*
25 (3 sets)

*Trapbar Deads*
315 x 10 (3 sets)

*Hanging Straight Leg Raise*
25 (2 sets)

*Leg Press*
200 x 30
300 x 15 (3 sets)

*Seated Calf Raise*
20 (3 sets)

*Standing Calf Raise*
20 (2 sets)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 23, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> ..........I'm tempted to get back into Muscle Ups.....I'm not sure if my shoulder is rehabed enough.


I was just sayin.  Don't be tempted to come back early.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 24, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> I was just sayin.  Don't be tempted to come back early.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 24, 2010)

8/24/10

*ARMS*

* switching up "the program" this week.   Today was an ez day.  60-75 sec RIs

*A) Triceps Pushdown* 87.5 x 13
*B) EZ Bar Curl *95 x 13

*A) Triceps Pushdown* 87.5 x 11
*B) EZ Bar Curl *95 x 12

*A) Triceps Pushdown* 87.5 x 13
*B) EZ Bar Curl *95 x 14

*A) Close (Triceps) Pushups* 45
*B) Close Sup Grip Pullups* 14

*A) Close (Triceps) Pushups* 45
*B) Close Sup Grip Pullups* 13

*A) Close (Triceps) Pushups* 40
*B) Close Sup Grip Pullups* 12

*A) Seated DB Preacher Curl* 40 x 11
*B) OH DB Triceps Press* 55 x 20

*A) Seated DB Preacher Curl* 40 x 8
*B) OH DB Triceps Press* 55 x 20

*A) Seated DB Preacher Curl* 40 x 8
*B) OH DB Triceps Press* 55 x 20

*Overhead Cable Single Arm Press *17.5 x 20 (2 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 25, 2010)

8/25/10

*Core and Lower*

* 5 min on row machine 1250 Meters

*Ab Wheel Rollouts* 
30 (3 sets)

*Squat*
225 x 10 (2 sets)

*Hanging Leg Raise*
30 (3 sets)

*SLDL*
225 x 10 (2 sets)

*Trunk Pulldowns*
133 x 25 (3 sets)

*KB Lunge*
30 x 15 (2 sets)

*Seated Calf Raise*
30 (2 sets)

*Standing Calf Raise*
20 (2 sets)

*Side Bends*
50 x 20 (2 sets)


** Hit the gym 5 days in a row....Ready for a rest day tomorrow.   Calf is getting stronger.  Not ready to jog yet.  Maybe another week or two.   It's been almost 4 weeks since I strained it.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 25, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> 8/25/10
> 
> 
> *Trunk Pulldowns*
> ...



Trunk Pulldowns: ? You wear trunks in the gym ? Exposing yourself in the gym isnt appropriate you know!! 

KD Lunge = my style .. extra cheesy?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 26, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Trunk Pulldowns: ? You wear trunks in the gym ? Exposing yourself in the gym isnt appropriate you know!!
> 
> KD Lunge = my style .. extra cheesy?



I don't get very many complaints    haha


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 27, 2010)

8/27/10

*FULLBODY*

*OH Squats*
95 x 12 (3 sets)

*Corner Press*
O bar +55 x 20 (3 sets)

*Weighted Chins*
BW +45 x 10, 8, 7

*Trapbar Deads*
315 x 15
405 x 4
315 x 12

*Dual DB Swing*
35 x 20 (2 sets)

*Reverse Fly*
35 x 20, 20, 18

*Seated Calf Raise*
30 (2 sets)

*Standing Calf Raise*
20 (2 sets)

* felt pretty decent today.   It's been 4 weeks since I injured my calf.  I should start jogging by week 5.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 27, 2010)

Nice trapbar deads as usual


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 27, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Nice trapbar deads as usual



Thanks buddy  

I'm on Daddy Duty this weekend.   My wife went away for the weekend with her girlfriends.   I just got the kids to bed.    I won't be far behind them............


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 29, 2010)

8/29/10

*Core and Rehab*

** shot for 30 minutes*

*Ab Wheel Rollouts*
30 (3 sets)

*Swiss Ball Inch Worm*
25 (2 sets)

*Saxon Bends*
12 x 25
17.5 x 20

*Leg Pull Throughs* (not sure what you call 'em)
17.5 x 20 (3 sets)

*4 Square jump*
100

*6" box step ups*
80 (5 sets)

*Hanging Leg Raise*
25


----------



## JennyB (Aug 29, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> I don't get very many complaints    haha



Forget the trunk pulldowns .. can we see some ab pics because you do alot of ab exercises


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 30, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Forget the trunk pulldowns .. can we see some ab pics because you do alot of ab exercises



Built might get jealous if I post my abs    LOL


----------



## JennyB (Aug 30, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Built might get jealous if I post my abs    LOL



Because she wants your abs or owns your abs?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 30, 2010)

8/30/10

*UPPER*

*Weighted Chins* 
BW +45 x 8 (3 sets)

*Corner Press*
OB +65 x 15 (3 sets)
OB +45 x 30

*Shrugs*
225 x 20
275 x 12 (3 sets)

*Muscle Ups*
3
4

*EZ Bar Curl*
95 x 15, 14

*OH Triceps Press*
70 x 15 (2 sets)

*Side Raise*
20 x 20 (2 sets)

*Reverse Fly*
35 x 15 (3 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 30, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Because she wants your abs or owns your abs?



Owns.................


----------



## JennyB (Aug 30, 2010)

REALLY? You two are an item? Did I miss something? Or does she just own them because she has a huge part in making them


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 31, 2010)

JennyB said:


> REALLY? You two are an item? Did I miss something? Or does she just own them because she has a huge part in making them



Not an item.   I have my own hottie at home.  

Have you seen Built's abs???  I would have to give up beer, pizza, chips and all the fun things to eat at tailgates to have abs like her.   Mine are respectable - at least in my opinion


----------



## JennyB (Aug 31, 2010)

PROVE IT lol


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 31, 2010)

8/31/10

*LOWER and CORE*

*Ab Wheel Rollouts*
40, 30, 30 

*Squat*
225 x 10, 15

*Hanging Leg Raise*
30, 30

*SLDL*
245 x 12
255 x 10

*Trunk Pulldowns*
133 x 30, 30

*KB Lunge*
55 x 10, 15

*Side Bends*
55 x 15, 15

*Seated Calf Raise*
35, 35

*Standing Calf Raise*
35, 35


----------



## JennyB (Aug 31, 2010)

Whats with the 2 set exercises Yellow?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 31, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Whats with the 2 set exercises Yellow?



I like to shoot for 24 reps per exercises so it's either 4 sets of 6, 3 sets of 8 or two sets of 10 - 15.


----------



## katt (Aug 31, 2010)

you doing reps of 35 on your calf raises??


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 1, 2010)

katt said:


> you doing reps of 35 on your calf raises??



I tore my calf muscle playing basketball 5 weeks ago.  The high reps is "Rehab work."   I should be able to start to jog in a week or so.

Good to see you back


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 2, 2010)

9/2/10

*UPPER*

* 5 mins on row machine

*Seated Chest Press*
190 x 8 (3 sets)

*T-bar Row*
145 x 12, 10

*Xpload Incline Chest Press Machine*
270 x 8, 8, 6

*DB Row*
120 x 20, 20 

*Dips*
19, 16

*EZ bar Curl*
95 x 10, 10

*Triceps Pushdown*
72.5 x 15, 15

*Seated DB Curl*
40 x 13, 10

*OH Triceps Rope Press*
67.5 x 12, 12


----------



## JennyB (Sep 2, 2010)

Please tell me your weights are in lbs and not kgs


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 3, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Please tell me your weights are in lbs and not kgs



  pounds LOL


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 3, 2010)

9/3/10

*LOWER*

* took today off as a vacation day

** shot for 30 minutes - my calf felt pretty good - not 100% good but maybe 85%

*Trapbar Deads*
425 x 1, 1
315 x 20  

*Super Squat Machine*
270 x 15
360 x 15, 15

*Seated Calf Raise*
40, 40 

*Side DB Lunge*
45 x 15, 15


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 5, 2010)

Your boyz had a cakewalk too!  Both of our guys have big games coming up next Saturday!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 5, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Your boyz had a cakewalk too!  Both of our guys have big games coming up next Saturday!



   I'm looking forward to next Saturday


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 5, 2010)

9/5/10

*UPPER*

* shot for 20 minutes (felt good)

*Weighted Chins*
BW +45 x 9, 9, 7

*Corner Press*
OB +70 x 10 (2 sets)
OB +45 x 35 (2 sets)
** my new favorite exercise

*Shrugs*
275 x 12, 13, 14

*EZ Curl*
95 x 15, 13

*OH Triceps Rope Press*
72.5 x 12, 12

*Side Raise*
22.5 x 20 (2 sets)

*Front Raise*
22.5 x 20 (2 sets)

*Reverse Cable Fly*
40 x 12 (3 sets)

*Wide Grip Pullups*
18

*Close Grip Pulups*
12


----------



## JennyB (Sep 5, 2010)

Corner Presses = THE BOMB !! lol


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm game.... what is a corner press?


----------



## JennyB (Sep 5, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> I'm game.... what is a corner press?



Google it you silly banana! Youtube has some great videos. NOW OWN THEM


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 6, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Google it you silly banana! Youtube has some great videos. NOW OWN THEM



 Google has some good workout videos (especially bodyrock.tv videos)

Here's one:

YouTube - Fitness - Tight Summer Booty Workout


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 6, 2010)

Awesome pullups dude!

Also, trap bar deads in that other workout looked insane! Nice work!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 6, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Awesome pullups dude!
> 
> Also, trap bar deads in that other workout looked insane! Nice work!



Thanks Gazhole   It feels good to be back at it


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 6, 2010)

9/6/10

*Core and Lower*

* shot for 20 minutes.  Leg felt good and shots were on.

*Ab Wheel Rollout*
42, 37, 30

*Squat*
225 x 17

*Leg Pull Throughs*
27.5 x 20 (2 sets)
37.5 x 15

*Overhead Squat*
95 x 15 (2 sets)

*Overhead Lunge* 
95 x 10 - 10 each leg (2 sets)

*SLDL*
225 x 15

*Seated Calve Raise*
45 x 20 (2 sets)

*DB Snatch*
45 x 10 - each leg (2 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 7, 2010)

9/7/10

*UPPER*

* 10 min on tread at various inclines and 3.5 speed

*DB Press*
70 x 10 
80 x 12 (2 sets)

*T-bar Row*
160 x 8 (2 sets)

*Hang Clean Press*
75 x 15 (2 sets)

*Cable Punch* 
27.5 x 15 (2 sets)

*Pushup Position Cable Pull*
27.5 x 10
37.5 x 10 (2 sets)
* new exercise

*Band Reverse Fly*
15 (2 sets)

*Wide Pullups*
15 

*Dips*
15

*Pullups/Dips/Pullups/Dips* SUPERSET
5/5/5/5

*Overhead Triceps Rope Press*
67.5 x 20 (2 sets)

*Close Sup Grip Pullups*
15 (2 sets)

*Seated DB Curl*
45 x 8, 6

*Pushups*
30 (2 sets)
*  Did a bunch of exercises that I haven't been able to do due to my shoulder injury back in March.  It felt good to do some DB Presses.


----------



## katt (Sep 8, 2010)

wow - how did that pullup/dip ss go for ya?  That looks like a tough one.  Did you rest any between or just jump from one to the other?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 8, 2010)

katt said:


> wow - how did that pullup/dip ss go for ya?  That looks like a tough one.  Did you rest any between or just jump from one to the other?



No rest   I did them on the same station.  It was good.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 8, 2010)

9/8/10

*Rest Day*

1 Mile Walk at lunch.

===

I'm monitoring/coaching some people from work in a competition to lose weight.  Last year we did a 19 week competition.  Overall - 28 people competed (kinda like the Biggest Loser).  They would weigh in once per week - no one knew they actual weight except me - but I would post the % BW lost per week.   The winner dropped 21% of his BW.   1st place prize was airline tickets to anywhere in the US.   Overall the entire group lost 430 lbs.

We just started ROUND 2 yesterday.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 8, 2010)

Thats a great competition, hope the results are as good this time around!

Also goddamn you're going to town on pullups lately.


----------



## gtbmed (Sep 8, 2010)

Love seeing the OH squats in there.  Thy definitely work the core hard.  Ever tried OH walks?

Big game this weekend too...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 8, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Thats a great competition, hope the results are as good this time around!
> 
> Also goddamn you're going to town on pullups lately.



I usually do LOTS of pullups


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 8, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> Love seeing the OH squats in there.  Thy definitely work the core hard.  Ever tried OH walks?
> 
> Big game this weekend too...



Haven't tried them yet.........but will tomorrow 

  Big Game Saturday - actually there lots of good games but I'll be watching NBC at 3:30


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 8, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> 9/8/10
> 
> *Rest Day*
> 
> ...


That work place comp is awesome shit buddy!


----------



## JennyB (Sep 8, 2010)

THERE IS WAYYYY TOO MUCH TEST in here!! 

That was my estrogen injection for the day


----------



## katt (Sep 8, 2010)

lol @ j's comment.....

The Biggest Loser - LOVE that show!   I think it premier's this week??


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 9, 2010)

9/9/10

*CORE and LOWER*

* 5 min on row machine 1324 Meters

*Ab Wheel Rollouts*
35 (2 sets)

*Trapbar Deads*
365 x 8 (2 sets)

*Leg Pull Throughs*
37.5 x 20 (2 sets)

*Overhead Walking Lunge*
100 x 20 steps (2 sets)

*Swissball Jackknives*
25 (2 sets)

*1' box step ups*
80, 50, 50, 50 

*Side Bends*
70 x 20 (2 sets)

*Leg Press*
300 x 20 (2 sets)

*Hanging Leg Raise*
30 (2 sets)

*5 min on foam roller*


----------



## JennyB (Sep 9, 2010)

OK QUESTIONS: 

- 1 box step-ups ... as in 1 riser? 
- Can you be more specific with the 5min on foam roller .. I would like the exercises/stretches please


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 9, 2010)

JennyB said:


> OK QUESTIONS:
> 
> - 1 box step-ups ... as in 1 riser?
> - Can you be more specific with the 5min on foam roller .. I would like the exercises/stretches please



*OK ANSWERS* 

Here's a good link for foam rolling (I do all but the chest one)

YouTube - Cressey Performance Foam Roller Series


The 1' (12 inch) box step ups are rehab for my torn calve muscle.  I don't let my heel touch the ground or box.   I tore it playing basketball 5 weeks ago.  It's about 80% healed.

Hope this helps


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 9, 2010)

9/9/10

Need to come up with some new goals..................


----------



## JennyB (Sep 9, 2010)

Holy carp! I didnt expect an answer on my smart arse questions .. but thanks Y


----------



## davegmb (Sep 10, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> *OK ANSWERS*
> 
> Here's a good link for foam rolling (I do all but the chest one)
> 
> ...


 
Torn calf muscle ouch, i have never heard anyone do that before, must be so hard to rest it because your calf is involved in everything.
Workouts look good, like the way you set them up


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 10, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Torn calf muscle ouch, i have never heard anyone do that before, must be so hard to rest it because your calf is involved in everything.
> Workouts look good, like the way you set them up



Actually tearing my calf was a blessing considering I thought I tore my achilles tendon (AGAIN!!).   I tore my left achilles tendon in 2005 and my right achilles in 2001 - both playing football.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 10, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> YouTube - Cressey Performance Foam Roller Series


Thanks for posting this.  I am going to start doing some of these.  I like "if you are doing these correctly, you will look like a monkey humping a football"


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 10, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Thanks for posting this.  I am going to start doing some of these.  I like "if you are doing these correctly, you will look like a monkey humping a football"



That was funny!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 10, 2010)

9/10/10

*UPPER*

* shot for 20 minutes (felt good)

*Pushups*
40 (2 sets)

*Chins*
15, 14

*Corner Press*
OB +75 x 10 (2 sets)
OB +50 x 30 (2 sets)

*Pullups*
15, 14

*Shrugs*
225 x 15 (2 sets)

*EZ Curl*
85 x 20, 12

*OH Triceps Rope Press*
72.5 x 10 plus 30 sec stretch (2 sets)

*Side Raise / Front Raise SUPERSET*
25 x 15  / 25 x 10 (2 sets)

*Reverse Cable Fly*
40 x 15 (2 sets)

** 5 minutes of foam rolling*


----------



## JennyB (Sep 10, 2010)

Just a question Y .. ok I did say that a few days ago BUT .. Where is the weighted vest? Perhaps you need to change the title of your journal to: *Snatches, Finger Pulls, and Deadly Foam Rolling*


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 11, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Just a question Y .. ok I did say that a few days ago BUT .. Where is the weighted vest? Perhaps you need to change the title of your journal to: *Snatches, Finger Pulls, and Deadly Foam Rolling*



  Now THAT could be a good "Porno Title"


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 11, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> *Corner Press*
> OB +75 x 10 (2 sets)
> OB +50 x 30 (2 sets)


I have got to try these. 

As usual, great job on chins and pullups.  You da man.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 11, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> I have got to try these.
> 
> As usual, great job on chins and pullups.  You da man.



Thanks.

  Corner Presses are great.   I just saw some other mod's to a corner press in someone's journal

Try youtubing "Lumberjack squat press"

YouTube - JB - BB Corner Toss into Lumberjack Squat with Calf and Press - Men


----------



## JennyB (Sep 11, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Now THAT could be a good "Porno Title"



Training journal ... porn .. same difference .. same amount of grunting  



yellowmoomba said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Corner Presses are great.   I just saw some other mod's to a corner press in someone's journal
> 
> ...



OH NO YOU DIDNT!  Posting that "man" link with my initials on it! I will be making a new video for - woman with MORE weight just to show them!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 11, 2010)

9/11/10

*Core and Rehab*

*  Since I already got my four days of lifting in this week I decided to do some core and rehab stuff 

*Rowing Machine*
5 Minutes - 1315

*Ab Pull Throughs*
42.5 x 15 (2 sets)

*Ab Wheel Rollout*
25 (2 sets)

*Hanging Leg Raise*
30 (2 sets)

*Trunk Pulldowns*
133 x 25 (2 sets)

*1' Box Step Ups*
60

*2' Box Jumps*
15 (2 sets)

*Mountain Climbers*
20 (2 sets)

*2 foot Jumps*
100

*Standing Calve Raise*
20 (2 sets)

*Foam Rolling and Swiss Ball Stretching*
10 Minutes


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 11, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Training journal ... porn .. same difference .. same amount of grunting
> 
> 
> 
> OH NO YOU DIDNT!  Posting that "man" link with my initials on it! I will be making a new video for - woman with MORE weight just to show them!!



  Ok - create and post the link


----------



## JennyB (Sep 11, 2010)

^ You know I will. Stay tuned !


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 11, 2010)

JennyB said:


> ^ You know I will. Stay tuned !



   Sounds like you are going to be busy


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 11, 2010)

How about that Meeeeeeeeeeeeeechigan Victory today!!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 12, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> How about that Meeeeeeeeeeeeeechigan Victory today!!!!


 Denard Robinson.... holy cow!  He even sort of looks like Desmond Howard


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 12, 2010)

9/12/10

*FULLBODY*

* 5 min on tread (got up to 7.0 speed)  * calf feels good 

** All RIs 60 seconds

*** Worked out with my wife today.   I showed her some new stuff to do.  We had a good time 

*Goblet Squat with a Kettlebell*
50 x 20

*Goblet Squat to a Press with a KB*
50 x 20 
70 x 20 (2 sets)

*Overhead Walking Lunge*
100 x 20 steps (2 sets)

*Pushups*
60, 40

*Snatch to a Overhead Squat Combo*
95 x 10 (3 sets)

*Lumberjack Squat with a two hand Corner Press Combo*
OB +50 x 30
OB +95 x 15
OB +115 x 10

*Leg Throwdowns*
35 (2 sets)

*5 min of foam rolling and stretch*


----------



## JennyB (Sep 12, 2010)

^ Ahhh worked out with the wifey. Cute. Did you make her foam roll and did you do some finger snatches together? Sorry just asking


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 12, 2010)

9/12/10 (cont..) ...forgot to add my deads 

*Deadlift* 
225 x 10

*Sumo Deadlift* 
225 x 20 (2 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 12, 2010)

JennyB said:


> ^ Ahhh worked out with the wifey. Cute. Did you make her foam roll and did you do some finger snatches together? Sorry just asking



We did foam roll........Finger snatches are TONIGHT


----------



## JennyB (Sep 12, 2010)

^ Hehehhehe nice one !!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 13, 2010)

9/13/10

*UPPER*

* shot for 20 minutes to warm up.  Calf is feeling better.

** All RIs 60 seconds between sets 

*A) Weighted Chins* BW +30 (4 sets)
*B) Plyo Clap Pushups* 30 (4 sets)

*A) Prone Pulldowns* 42.5 x 15 (3 sets)
(kinda like this YouTube - Prone Plank with lat pull down )
*B) Dips* 20 (3 sets)

*A) T-bar Row* 135 x 14, 13, 12
*B) CG press* 135 x 15, 14, 15

** foam rolling and stretching*

*** I hit the gym 5 days in a row.    I'm ready for a break tomorrow.


----------



## davegmb (Sep 13, 2010)

Good job on the weighted chins, im at the transition stage now were my reps are getting too high for BW chins so need to start adding weight, going to be a shock to the system though


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 14, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Good job on the weighted chins, im at the transition stage now were my reps are getting too high for BW chins so need to start adding weight, going to be a shock to the system though



You'll like it.  I started with 20lbs.  You can do them holding a DB between your ankles.  Once I was able to get at least 10 reps with a 40 lb DB I bought one of these

Altus Nylon Dip Belt - SportsAuthority.com


Then you can really start adding some weight.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 15, 2010)

9/15/10

*CORE and LOWER*

* shot for 15 minutes

*Ab Wheel Rollouts*
45, 30

*Squat *
275 x 3
225 x 10 (2 sets)

*Ab Pull Throughs *
47.5 x 15
42.5 x 20

*SLDL *
225 x 15
245 x 10

*Hanging Leg Raise* 
30 (2 sets)

*DB Snatch* 
70 x 10
80 x 10

*Standing Calf Raise*
45 (2 sets)

*OH Squat*
115 x 10 (2 sets)

*Seated Calf Raise*
45 x 20 (2 sets)


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 15, 2010)

Great stuff, dude! Like the DB snatches and OH squats!

SLDL's are heavy, too!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 15, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Great stuff, dude! Like the DB snatches and OH squats!
> 
> SLDL's are heavy, too!



Thanks


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 16, 2010)

9/16/10

*UPPER*

* shot for 15 minutes

*Weighted Chins*
BW +45 x 10
BW +70 x 6
BW +90 x 3
BW +45 x 10
BW x 15

*Corner Press*
OB +80 x 10
OB +85 x 8
OB +50 x 40 (2 sets)

*Shrugs*
225 x 20 (3 sets)

*EZ Curl*
85 x 15 (2 sets)

*OH Tri Rope Press*
72.5 x 12, 10

*Side Raise / Front Raise SUPERSET*
25 x 15/15
25 x 10/10

*Pullup Stretch*
30 seconds (2 sets)

*Foam Rolling*

** Felt good today.  The Corner Presses felt niiiiice


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 16, 2010)

I have got to try these corner presses!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 16, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> I have got to try these corner presses!



You would do well and like them


----------



## JennyB (Sep 16, 2010)

Your new profile pic is super cute .. is he yours?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 17, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Your new profile pic is super cute .. is he yours?



Thanks.....Yes.  He'll be two in December.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 17, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Thanks.....Yes. I'll be two in December.


 I didn't realize you were so young YM


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 17, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> I didn't realize you were so young YM



  Edited


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 17, 2010)

9/17/10

*CORE and LOWER*

* shot for 15 minutes

*Trapbar Deads*
315 x 15 (3 sets)

*Jackknives*
25 (3 sets)

*2' Box Jumps*
15 (3 sets)

*Hanging Straight Leg Raise*
25 (2 sets)

*Dual DB Swing*
40 x 20 (2 sets)

* Felt great today.  Deads went up REAL easy.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 18, 2010)

Just found this article on TMUSCLE.com

I'll have to try some of these Challenges:

*10 Awesome Challenges
by Tim Henriques*

Sometimes even the most motivated weight trainer needs to be challenged, or better yet, open-palm bitch-slapped into action.

First, let's set aside all the "I weight train to be healthy" crap and start by being honest: You train because you want to be a bad ass, right? You kill yourself under the heavy iron because you don't want to "wallow in the seabed of mediocrity," as my old man likes to say. In short, you think "normal" freaking blows and the last thing you want to look like is normal. Well, here's your chance to shine.

This beast of an article is your call to stand up and be accounted for. I've got 10 awesome challenges for you, complete with instructions and goals. Your mission is to pick a couple, give them a shot, and see how you measure up. Simple, huh? Sure, just not easy. Especially for a 3 sets of pec deck geek like you.

Yeah, I'm talking to you, Mr. Internet Keyboard Warrior 2010. Put up or shut up. Give these challenges a go and post your thoughts along with your weak-ass times in the discussion forum, and if you really want to shut people up (or provoke laughter), film it.

There, I've done it. I've taken off my white glove and slapped your pretty-boy face with it. Shall I call you Nancy at the same time? How will you respond? Hope your salty tears don't cause your mascara to run.


The 10 Challenges

1. The Prowler Punishment

You know the Prowler, the torture device that Elite Fitness sells, the one that Dave Tate hates?

Here's the challenge: Put 90 lbs on it (a 45 on each side), mark out 30 yards, and do 10 trips total. That's it. Alternate pushing from the low handle and the high handle (high is much easier). Rest as long as you like, but I want you to record your time, so don't rest too much...unless you enjoy your current level of suckiness.

Anything under 10 minutes is very good; our gym record is 7:45. I seriously doubt many of you will even finish it.

??? Prowler Push: 90 lbs, 30 yards, 10 trips; for time

2. Pull-ups, Push-ups, and Puke-Ups

I hate trainees that brag about their "relative strength." To me, you're either strong or you're not, so instead of finding some obscure context in which your meager lifts are impressive, why not just shut up and get strong in the basics?

That said, here's one for all of you spandex-wearing relative strength junkies: Complete 80 pull-ups and 240 push-ups. That's it. Superset them and try to finish each exercise in roughly the same number of sets (don't just do all the push-ups and then go do all the pull-ups). Rest as much as you want, but again you're recording total time.

Because this is conditioning, I don't expect perfect form on the pull-ups (especially once you're exhausted), so a bit of a kip is okay, but push-ups should be chest to the ground each rep.

Maybe that's inconsistent but that's how I feel about it, and I will hold you to the same standard that I hold myself. Furthermore, this is my test. If you want to create your own pansy workout where you allow half-rep push-ups, knock yourself out. Just don't post on this thread.

Our current gym record is 15 minutes; I think I might be able to squeak out 12 minutes in the future. Prepare to be sore the next day.

??? Pull-ups: 80, Push-ups: 240, supersetted, for time

3. Kettlebell Swing-Fest

You have to love the kettlebell for conditioning exercises, and the kettlebell swing is as good as it gets. This challenge is super simple on paper but is sure to leave you in a sweaty pile of drool.

Take a 100-lb. kettlebell, swing it 30 times, rest 30 seconds, and repeat two more times. If a100-lb kettlebell is too heavy, then too bad; there are nine other challenges that may be better suited to your effeminate frame. Pick another.

??? Kettlebell Swings: 100 lbs., 30 reps, 3 sets; 30-second break each set

4. Weighted Stepmill From Hell

This was part of a six-hour gym challenge I did with some of my boys. It was the last exercise for that day and in five minutes it damned near killed me. Perhaps it was the cumulative effect of all the other training I did that day, who knows; all I know is I haven't looked at the Stepmill the same way since.

Put on an 80-lb weighted vest and hit the Stepmill for five minutes. Go at whatever speed you want and feel free to change it as needed; the goal is to climb as many floors as possible in those five minutes. I was as white as a ghost when I was done, but I didn't quit and that's the point. Our gym record is 27 floors.

??? Stepmill: 5 minutes, 80-lb vest; max number of flights climbed

5. 5 x 500 Meter Row

Here's one that's a little more straightforward cardio, but still involves a good deal of power. Get on the rower (the "erg" for all you crewers out there).

Set the machine up for the 500-meter interval program, which involves rowing 500 meters, taking a one-minute break, and then repeating. You're going to do five 500-meter sprints, maintaining that one-minute break in between each row. The goal is to do each of those five sprints in under 1:40 if you're a male, under 2:05 if you're a female, under five minutes if you're a CrossFitter (kidding)!

??? 500 Meter Row: 5 rounds; 1-minute rest in between each round

6. Jump Rope

Here's a simple one. Get a jump rope and skip it as many times as you can in a two-minute timeframe. That's it, nice and easy.

A 'skip' is every time the jump rope hits the floor or goes under your body. The goal? 360 or more skips in two minutes. Why that number? Because it sounds good and it's about half as fast as the world record. You should be able to run half as fast as Usain Bolt, right? So you should be able to jump rope half as fast as the best people on the planet. How's that for logic?

Mistakes are okay; just remember the timer just keeps running while you fumble to get back in rhythm.

??? Jump Rope: 2 minutes; max number of skips

7. Pull-ups & Kettlebell Shake Down

This one's a bitch. I stole the idea from Waterbury's last article Fat on Fire, so the credit goes to him; I'm just refining it and giving you a goal.

You'll need a pull-up bar and a 100-lb kettlebell. Start with the pull-ups: Do 10 pull-ups, then run over and do 10 kettlebell swings. Next it's 9 pull-ups, 9 swings, 8 pull-ups, 8 swings, etc. You know the drill, all the way down to one rep on each.

Rest as long as you want, but again this is for total time. Kipping is okay on the pull-ups, as long as it still resembles a pull-up and not a seizure. The goal is to complete this in five minutes or less.

??? Pull-ups and Kettlebell Swings: 10, 9, 8, 7, 6, 5, 4, 3, 2, and 1 rep on both exercises; 100-lb kettlebell; for time.

8. Platoon Dumbbell Rows

If cardio isn't your thing, then maybe this bad boy will light you up. The goal on this challenge is to complete 10 sets of dumbbell rows in 10 minutes or less; if you can do that you can walk out of the gym with your head held high.

Assume the dumbbell row position, either kneeling on a bench or supporting yourself on something stable, with your upper back near parallel to the ground. Grab one 100-lb dumbbell and do a set of 10 reps for one arm, then immediately switch to the other arm and do 10 reps. Rest as long as necessary before starting the next set, just remember that this is for total time.

A little swing is fine but it should look like a row. You're not starting a lawn mower here.

??? 1-Arm DB Row: 100 lbs, 10 reps each side, 10 sets; for time

9. Barbell Kill-plex

Another doozy, although for some this might be the easiest of the challenges. This complex consists of six exercises in a row performed in this order: Romanian Deadlift, Clean, Military Press, Squat, Good Morning, and 90-degree Bent Over Row.

In case you haven't been paying attention for the last few years, a complex is when you do a certain number of reps of one exercise (we'll do 8 on all of them) and then immediately progress into the next exercise. Use the same load for all the exercises, and I believe Alwyn Cosgrove said it best when he said, "Your hands never leave the bar during a complex."

We're going to do a complex and throw in a drop set. It's going to be 4 rounds of the above complex for total time. The weight on the first round is 105 lbs, second is 85 lbs, third is 65 lbs, and fourth is 45 lbs. For you math whizzes out there that means you put three 10-pound plates on each side of the bar and strip one off as soon as the complex is completed. (You're still doing 8 reps of each exercise on each complex, that doesn't change.)

You may rest as long as you want whenever you want, but you're being timed here so push it. It's nice to have partners to help you strip the bar and to call you a pansy when you start to whimper and cry. Your goal is to do this in five minutes or less.

??? Barbell Complex: 8 reps each exercise, 105, 85, 65, 45 lbs; for time.

10. Valeria

You didn't forget about this sweet tart of a workout did you? This is a challenge I wrote a while back and it received some good feedback; it's perhaps the ultimate combination of strength and conditioning.

You do the following:

Bench Press: 275 lbs x 21 reps

Pull-ups: + 50 lbs x 21 reps

Deadlift: 405 lbs x 21 reps

EZ Curl: 135 lbs x 21 reps

Rest as long as you want when you want; you're not expected to complete all 21 reps without stopping, but again the challenge is for total time.

So far, the record time for the absolute values given is 9:49, which is exceptional, although the form on a few of the exercises was questionable. My own time of 14:36 stands in second place (my form was better than his but definitely not enough to account for almost five minutes of time).

I'm starting to doubt if anyone can come close to the five-minute mark on this challenge, but I could always be proven wrong. If those suggested weights are too challenging the original article describes how to modify it for you.

??? Valeria: For Time


Summary

Did you read the first challenge in this article and realize that you accidently jumped into the deep end of the pool when you're still wearing water wings? I set the goal times to represent a true accomplishment if successfully completed, but if they're too hard, almost all of these things are scalable. Take the theme of the challenge, modify it so it's challenging for you, and then rock it out.

Virtually no one bench presses 315-pounds the first time they bench, and most lifters struggle with these types of challenges until they put some practice in. But if you want to man up and throw a little competition into your training, give any of these challenges a shot.

Granted, you could just let "other people" try these crazy things out while you watch safely from the sidelines. That would be the very safe, very normal thing to do: just watch life slowly drift past you, without ever experiencing the thrill of being "not normal" or of being truly excellent.

You only get one life: Just how "normal" do you want it to be?


Tim Henriques is the Director of the National Personal Training Institute of VA. NPTI is a 500-hour, 6-12 month long school for personal trainers (Certification Personal Training Exercise, How to Becoming a Certified Trainer). He has been devoted to fitness for the past 15 years, in college he was a collegiate All-American Powerlifter, he has competed in several local strongman and armwrestling events, and he currently holds the USAPL VA state record for the deadlift of 700 lbs at 198. He attended James Madison University where he got his degree in Kinesiology with minors in psychology and coaching. He is lifetime drug free. He can be reached via email: NPTITim@aol.com


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 18, 2010)

Big win today buddy.  I was switching back and forth between the OSU game and yours on the BigTen Network (since ours was a blowout).  It was not lookin good for Blue, but then your boyz woke up


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 18, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Big win today buddy.  I was switching back and forth between the OSU game and yours on the BigTen Network (since ours was a blowout).  It was not lookin good for Blue, but then your boyz woke up



They almost blew it!!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 19, 2010)

9/19/10

*UPPER*

* shot for 15 minutes

*Pullups*
10, 15

*Clap Pushups*
35, 30

*DB Row*
130 x 20 (2 sets)

*Dips* 
25

*Prone Pulldowns* 
47.5 x 15
62.5 x 10
67.5 x 8

*DB Press*
80 x 8 *didn't feel good on my shoulder

*Band Reverse Fly*
Red Band x 20
Blue Band x 15 (2 sets)

*Hang Clean Press*
95 x 10

*Wide Pullups*
18

*Medicine Ball Pushups*
25 (2 sets)

*Standing DB Curl*
40 x 10, 15

*** foam rolling*

*** Felt pretty good today.  I like my high rep sets


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 20, 2010)

9/20/10

*Lower and Core*

* shot for 15 minutes

*Sumo Deads*
315 x 2
225 x 20 (2 sets)

*Overhead Squats*
115 x 10 (2 sets)

*Hanging Leg Raise*
30 (2 sets)

*Lumberjack Squats*
OB +135 x 10
OB +90 x 20

*1 legged Squats*
Holding Cable 17.5 x 10
Holding Cable 12.5 x 10
No Cable 10

*Seated Calf Raise*
45 x 30 (2 sets)

*Standing Calf Raise*
40 (2 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 21, 2010)

9/21/10

*UPPER*

* shot for 15 minutes

*A) Pullups* 19
*B) Corner Press* OB +70 x 15

*A) Pullups* 15
*B) Corner Press* OB +70 x 15

*A) Pullups* 12
*B) Corner Press* OB +70 x 15

*Shrugs* 
225 x 22, 22

*Blue Band Reverse Fly* 
15 (3 sets)

*Corner Press Challenge*
OB + 45 x 100 (alternating arms every 10)
OB + 45 x 100 (alternating arms every 10)
* I LIKE THESE!!  

*Lying Triceps Press*
20, 25, 25

*EZ Bar Curl*
85 x 15, 15

*Pushups*
40, 40


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 21, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> 9/21/10
> 
> *UPPER*
> 
> ...


You ROCK!


----------



## JennyB (Sep 21, 2010)

YOUR AN ANIMAL ... thats all I have to say ... 100 reps of corner presses? MACHINE


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 22, 2010)

JennyB said:


> YOUR AN ANIMAL ... thats all I have to say ... 100 reps of corner presses? MACHINE



  Your turn


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 22, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> You ROCK!



 Thanks.

Who do your boys have this weekend?   Michigan plays Bowling Green.  I'm looking forward to tailgating with a bunch of my buddies.   My big concern is how am I going to get home after the post tailgating ...............


----------



## JennyB (Sep 22, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Your turn



If I was allow too .. you bet your ARSE I would be taking this challenge!!!!


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 22, 2010)

Corner Press Challenge = pure concentrated awesome. Bottle that shit and global productivity will go up 400% 

Great workouts in here, dude! You're seriously tearing it up. I especially like the fact that your workouts aren't conventional. Makes for an interesting read!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 22, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Corner Press Challenge = pure concentrated awesome. Bottle that shit and global productivity will go up 400%
> 
> Great workouts in here, dude! You're seriously tearing it up. I especially like the fact that your workouts aren't conventional. Makes for an interesting read!



Thanks............I'm big on intensity and trying new exercises.  My *SUPERBANDS* should be in next week!!!!!!!  I bought two 75lb bands    I'm looking forward to doing some new cool stuff.

Stay tuned.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 23, 2010)

JennyB said:


> If I was allow too .. you bet your ARSE I would be taking this challenge!!!!



You can do it .......... It's only one set of one workout


----------



## katt (Sep 23, 2010)

so do you use the superbands the same way you use chains?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 23, 2010)

katt said:


> so do you use the superbands the same way you use chains?



    I've seen some cool videos on youtube using resistance bands.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 24, 2010)

9/24/10

*Fullbody*

* 15 minutes of shooting 

** My SUPERBAND EXPERIMENT did not go as I expected.  I couldn't keep the tension constant during my squats..............I'll try again next week

Anyway I had a F'ing hard workout today.  FB workouts rock    All RIs were 60 secs between exercises.

*Circuit #1*
Squat 135 x 20
Pullups 20  *New PR
Pushups 40

*Circuit #2*
Squat 185 x 20
Pullups 16
Plyo-pushups 50

*Circuit #3* 
Squat 205 x 15
Pullups 14
Pushups 60

*Dumbell Challenge*
75 x 80 (alternating arms every 10 reps)
*  This set took 2 minutes and 15 seconds.  It was HARD!!

*Ab Pull Throughs*
42.5 x 20 (2 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 26, 2010)

9/26/10

*UPPER*

* shot for about 20 minutes.  My shot was on.   I'm just about ready to make my comeback.  Workout felt great too 

*A) Chins* 21 **PR again*
*B) Corner Press* OB +80 x 20

*Explode Chins * *bringing my chest to the bar
16, 15

*Corner Press Challenge*
OB +50 x 100 (alternating arms every 10)  

*Shrugs*
225 x 25, 25

*T-bar Row*
90 x 20, 25

*Crossover Pushup on Medicine Ball*
20

*Blue Band Reverse Fly*
20

*Lying Triceps Press*
30, 25

*** LOTS of foamrolling*


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 27, 2010)

9/27/10

*LOWER and CORE*

* shot for 20 minutes

*Jackknives*
35, 35

*Trapbar Deads*
315 x 20, 20  

*Hanging Leg Raise*
35, 35

*OH Squat*
125 x 10, 10 

*Dual DB Swing*
45 x 15, 15

*Standing Calf Raise*
30, 30, 30 

* Felt great today


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 27, 2010)

Your trapbar deads are super!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 27, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Your trapbar deads are super!



Thanks


----------



## katt (Sep 28, 2010)

FB workouts are exhausting - great job getting it done in 20!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 28, 2010)

katt said:


> FB workouts are exhausting - great job getting it done in 20!



Thanks katt.......but when I say "shot for 20 minutes" I meant I shot baskets in the gym for 20 minutes to warm-up.  I completed the workout in about 35 minutes


----------



## katt (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh,,,, LOL....   I guess I read it wrong..duh


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 28, 2010)

9/28/10

*UPPER*

* shot baskets for 15 minutes to warmup

*Kroc (DB) Rows*
130 x 20, 20

*Plyo Pushups*
30

*10 lb Plate Pushups*
25 
* stood plates on their end and balanced on them while I did pushups.  (something new) 

*Standing 1 Armed DB Press*
45 x 8, 8

*EZ Curl*
85 x 20

*Triceps Pushdown*
72.5 x 20

*Close Sup Grip Pullups*
12

*Diamond Pushups*
25

*Side Raise*
25 x 15

*Front Raise*
25 x 15

*Blue Band Reverse Fly*
15, 15

I really like my HIGH intensity / HIGH rep workouts.    Tomorrow is a scheduled day off


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 28, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> 9/28/10
> 
> *Kroc (DB) Rows*
> 130 x 20, 20


   Holy crap!


----------



## JennyB (Sep 28, 2010)

As soon as I am on a normal diet again I am doing that challenge for sure .. with BOY weights and not GIRL weights !!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 29, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Holy crap!



These felt good.     I wish we had some heavier DBs  



			
				JennyB said:
			
		

> As soon as I am on a normal diet again I am doing that challenge for sure .. with BOY weights and not GIRL weights !



Are you calling my weights - "girl weights"??


----------



## assassin (Sep 29, 2010)

Double D said:


> Sick workout buddy.



agreed  ....good luck m8


----------



## JennyB (Sep 29, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Are you calling my weights - "girl weights"??



No dorkus !! I was saying that I am going to try to use the same weights as you guys and not girly weights.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 30, 2010)

9/30/10

*LOWER*

* shot baskets for 15 minutes

*Timed Squat Challenge*
225 x 50 in 10 minutes (10 sets of 5 with a 30 second RI)

*Hanging Leg Raise*
30 (2 sets)

*Timed SLDL Challenge*
225 x 25 in 5 minutes (5 sets of 5 with a 30 second RI)

This was fun    Not bad for a 20 minute workout.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 30, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> 9/30/10
> 
> 
> *Timed Squat Challenge*
> 225 x 50 in 10 minutes (10 sets of 5 with a 30 second RI)


I puked just reading that....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 30, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> I puked just reading that....



I liked it......


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 1, 2010)

10/1/10

*UPPER*

* shot baskets for 15 minutes

*Pullups*
BW x 75 reps

*Corner Press* 
OB +55 x 75 reps *(each arm)

*Shrugs* 
225 x 75 reps

*Lying Triceps Press*
75 reps

*Seated DB Curls*
40 x 15 

*Seated Triceps Press* 
130 x 30
175 x 20

*Reverse Fly*
35 x 15 (2 sets)

** Great workout   My 75 rep exercises were 10 reps each set with a 30 second RIs.  On set #7 I tried to get 15 reps = 75 reps


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 1, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> I liked it......


You are a sick puppy!  

Big Ten is looking strong this year, huh?  Fuk the SEC.  And NO comments from you Jenny!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 2, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> You are a sick puppy!
> 
> Big Ten is looking strong this year, huh?  Fuk the SEC.  And NO comments from you Jenny!



We'll see today 

I'm having some guys over today for another "home tailgate"....I have beer, a fully stocked bar, munchies and we'll get some pizza later.  The girls are gone until tomorrow so it's Miller, Samson, some of my college buddies and Me  

Go Blue!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 3, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> We'll see today
> 
> I'm having some guys over today for another "home tailgate"....I have beer, a fully stocked bar, munchies and we'll get some pizza later. The girls are gone until tomorrow so it's Miller, Samson, some of my college buddies and Me
> 
> Go Blue!!


Some tight conference openers!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 4, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Some tight conference openers!



  I can't wait for next weekend.   The wife and I are heading to AA for the UM vs MSU game.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 4, 2010)

10/4/10

*FULLBODY*

* shot baskets for 15 minutes to warmup

*CIRCUIT FROM HELL* (no rest between exercise)
1) Ab Wheel Rollouts 25
2) Corner Press OB +75 x 20 (10 each arm)
3) Pullups 10
4) Trapbar Deads 225 x 25
5) BW Triceps Press 25
6) Straight Bar Curl 75 x 20

*[2 minute RI]*

*CIRCUIT FROM HELL Part 2* (no rest between exercise)
1) Ab Wheel Rollouts 20
2) Corner Press OB +75 x 14 (7 each arm)
3) Pullups 10
4) Trapbar Deads 225 x 20
5) BW Triceps Press 20
6) Straight Bar Curl 75 x 15
** Didn't get as many reps as the first one but still tough...*

1 minute RI

*Ab Wheel Rollouts* 25

1 minute RI

*Corner Press* OB +50 x 40 (20 per arm)

1 minute RI

*Pullups *12

1 minute RI

*Trapbar Deads* 225 x 25

1 minute RI

*BW Triceps Press* 25

1 minute RI

*Straight Bar Curl*
75 x 16

*BW Row with feet on medicine ball / Pushups SUPERSET*
20 / 50
25 / 40

*Seated Triceps Pushdown*
175 x 25, 22

*Close Sup Grip Pullups*
10, 10

*Seated Calf Raise*
45 x 25 (2 sets)

* Stretch like a mutha


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 4, 2010)

You are crazy to do that much volume.  I think I would faint.  I could never do anything like that.

Exciting conference opener for Michigan.  Shoelace won that game.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 4, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> I can't wait for next weekend. The wife and I are heading to AA for the UM vs MSU game.


I can't believe I am about to say this, but Pryor is supposed to be a Heisman front runner, but I don't think he is even the best QB in his own conference..... Denard Robinson looks great.  This statement will self destruct in 30 seconds.

Nov 27th will answer the questions...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 4, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> You are crazy to do that much volume. I think I would faint. I could never do anything like that.
> .


 That's because YM is the man!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 4, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> You are crazy to do that much volume.  I think I would faint.  I could never do anything like that.
> 
> Exciting conference opener for Michigan.  Shoelace won that game.



The circuit was fun..............You should try it  

Shoelace is Swwwwweeeeet!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 4, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> I can't believe I am about to say this, but Pryor is supposed to be a Heisman front runner, but I don't think he is even the best QB in his own conference..... Denard Robinson looks great.  This statement will self destruct in 30 seconds.
> 
> Nov 27th will answer the questions...



   DR rocks!   I'm not looking forward to 11/27  



> That's because YM is the man!



  Thanks dude!!


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 5, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> You are crazy to do that much volume.  I think I would faint.  I could never do anything like that.



You and me both! Fucking nice work, YM!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 7, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> You and me both! Fucking nice work, YM!



  Thanks.   


I've been entertaining some guys from our global office the last two nights....................I will be hitting the gym tonight


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 7, 2010)

10/7/10

*UPPER*

* shot for 10 minutes to warmup

*Pullups* 10
*Pushups* 50

*Pullups* 15
*Pushups* 50

*T-bar Row* 135 x 10 (3 sets)

*Shrugs* 225 x 10 (3 sets)

*Seated Chest Press*
160 x 15
175 x 10
190 x 8
205 x 6
220 x 4
175 x 12

*Triceps Pushdown* 72.5 x 20, 80 x 20

*EZ Curl* 85 x 15, 85 x 20

*Side Raise* 25 x 15 (2 sets)

*Front Raise* 25 x 15 (2 sets)

*Reverse Fly* 35 x 20 (2 sets)

*Cable Fly* 70 x 20 (2 sets)

*Pullups* 15
*Dips* 20


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 7, 2010)

Way to get back into it! Have fun at AA with the wife this weekend (why do I get the feeling Jen is going to read this and think you guys are in rehab?)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 7, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Way to get back into it! Have fun at AA with the wife this weekend (why do I get the feeling Jen is going to read this and think you guys are in rehab?)



  Looking forward to a GREAT day!!  Thanks.  Go Blue!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 8, 2010)

10/8/10

*LOWER* - DELOAD Day 

* shot for 15 minutes to warmup

*TB Deads*
225 x 20 (2 sets)

*OH Squat*
115 x 10 (2 sets)

*Calf Raise*
45 x 25 (2 sets)

*SLDL*
225 x 10 (2 set)

*Leg Press*
200 x 40, 30

*  Still super fresh when I left.


----------



## davegmb (Oct 8, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> 10/4/10
> 
> *FULLBODY*
> 
> ...


 
Volumus maximus lol, is your gym membership about to run out so you thought youd cram as much as you could in this work out, you must have been sore the day after. Hardcore lol


----------



## davegmb (Oct 8, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Way to get back into it! Have fun at AA with the wife this weekend (why do I get the feeling Jen is going to read this and think you guys are in rehab?)


 
To be honest i thought thats what you meant too


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 8, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Volumus maximus lol, is your gym membership about to run out so you thought youd cram as much as you could in this work out, you must have been sore the day after. Hardcore lol



  Funny....I knew I was going to eat bad and drink on Tuesday and Wednesday since I had some co-workers in town so I wanted to do some pre-work!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 8, 2010)

davegmb said:


> To be honest i thought thats what you meant too




AA = Ann Arbor, MI  (University of Michigan Game)


----------



## Curt James (Oct 10, 2010)

Your *Circuits from Hell *would put me in the ground.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 12, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Your *Circuits from Hell *would put me in the ground.



  It's a nice challenge workout


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 12, 2010)

10/12/10

*UPPER*

* shot for 15 minutes to warmup

** Keep RIs 60 seconds b/w all sets 

*A) Chins *15 
*B) Corner Press *OB +50 x 20 (each arm)
*C) Shrugs* 225 x 15 

*A) Chins *15 
*B) Corner Press *OB +50 x 20 (each arm)
*C) Shrugs* 225 x 15 

*A) Chins *15 
*B) Corner Press *OB +50 x 20 (each arm)
*C) Shrugs* 225 x 15 


*A) T-bar Row* 135 x 10
*B) Pushups* 55

*A) T-bar Row* 135 x 10
*B) Pushups* 50

*A) Side Raise *25 x 15
*B) Front Raise *25 x 15

*A) Side Raise *25 x 15
*B) Front Raise *25 x 15

*A) Reverse Fly* 40 x 15
*B) Cable Fly* 80 x 20

*Sup Grip Pullup / Dip / Sup Grip Pullup / Dip SUPERSET*
5 / 5 / 5 / 5
5 / 5 / 3 / 3


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 12, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> 10/12/10
> 
> *UPPER*
> 
> ...




Tough game for your guys.  Still a great performance by DR...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 13, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Tough game for your guys.  Still a great performance by DR...



I had a lot of fun tailgating.   The game was terrible though......We have Iowa this week................


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 14, 2010)

10/14/10

*Lower and Core*

* shot for 15 minutes to warmup

*Ab Wheel Rollouts*
25 (2 sets)

*Squat*
225 x 6 (RI 30 seconds)  Repeat 4 Times

*Hanging Leg Raise*
25 (2 sets)

*SLDL*
225 x 6 (RI 30 seconds)  Repeat 4 Times

*Leg Press Jump*
100 x 25

*Leg Press*
200 x 20

*2' Box Jump*
10 (2 sets)

*Jackknives*
25 (2 sets)

* Completed workout in 30 minutes


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 14, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> I had a lot of fun tailgating. The game was terrible though......We have Iowa this week................


 I BET you guys win this one!  Look at me!  You know what I'm talking about C, LOL.

Do me a favor and at least pull for the Phillies for a game or two!~


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 15, 2010)

10/15/10

*UPPER*

* shot for 15 minutes to warmup;  Felt good - I plan on making my basketball debut tomorrow after 11 weeks off due to my torn calf muscle

*Pullups* 18 (2 sets)

*Pushups* 40 (2 sets)

*T-bar Row *160 x 8 (2 sets)

*Seated Chest Press* 190 x 10 (2 sets)

*DB Row* 100 x 20 (each arm) (2 sets)

*Corner Press* OB +45 x 50 (each arm)

*Corner Press Catch* OB +45 x 25 (each arm)

*Lying Triceps Extension* 35 (2 sets)

*Sup Grip Pulldown* 200 x 10, 230 x 6

*Reverse Fly* 40 x 20

*Dips* 25


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 15, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> I BET you guys win this one!  Look at me!  You know what I'm talking about C, LOL.
> 
> Do me a favor and at least pull for the Phillies for a game or two!~



I hope so!!   

Sure - I'll root for the Phillies


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 16, 2010)

10/16/10

Played ball today;  Felt great


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 17, 2010)

Tough week for both of our guys....  Honestly, as much as I love Buckeye football, no way were they number one, or even two.  It is sort of a relief for them to drop down.  What surprises me most is the Buckeye D, and special teams....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 17, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> 10/16/10
> 
> Played ball today; Felt great


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 17, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Tough week for both of our guys....  Honestly, as much as I love Buckeye football, no way were they number one, or even two.  It is sort of a relief for them to drop down.  What surprises me most is the Buckeye D, and special teams....



Wisconsin looked pretty good......


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 19, 2010)

*10/18/10

Krav Maga Class*

Krav Maga - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Tried my first KM class last night.  It was pretty cool.  Learned how to break a choke hold and counter with some strikes, practiced some elbow strikes, kicks and blocking and countering.   

Overall a thought it was a good first night.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 19, 2010)

10/19/10

*FULLBODY*

* shot for 20 minutes

*A) Pullups* 10
*B) Corner Press* OB +45 x 25
*C) Trapbar Deads *225 x 25

*A) Pullups* 15
*B) Corner Press Catch * OB +45 x 25
*C) Trapbar Deads *225 x 25


*A) Pullups* 18
*B) Corner Press Catch* OB +45 x 25
*C) Trapbar Deads *225 x 25

*Clean / Push Press / OH Squat COMBO*
95 x 10
115 x 5 (2 sets)

*Weighted Chins*
BW +22.5 x 15, 12

*Dips*
30, 25


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 19, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> *10/18/10*
> 
> *Krav Maga Class*
> 
> ...


 Awesome!!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 21, 2010)

10/21/10

*UPPER*

* shot for 20 minutes to warmup

Pullups 21

Pushups 50

Pullups 18

Pushups 50

DB Row 130 x 20 (2 sets each arm)

DB Press 55 x 20 (2 sets)

Sup Grip Pullups 12, 10

Triceps Press 20 (2 sets)

Shrugs 225 x 15 (2 sets)

Dips 22, 18


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 22, 2010)

10/22/10

*LOWER and CORE*

* shot for 30 minutes.  Felt great.

Squat 
225 x 10 (2 sets)
135 x 25

Trunk Pulldowns
133 x 20
100 x 30

DB Snatch
55 x 3
75 x 3
90 x 3

Dual KB Swing
35 x 20 (2 sets)

Hanging leg raise
35 (2 sets)

SLDL
225 x 12 (2 sets)

Jackknives
35 (2 sets)

Seated Calf Raise
45 x 25 (2 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 23, 2010)

10/23/10

*Krav Maga*


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 23, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> 10/23/10
> 
> *Krav Maga*


 Sounds kinky bro!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 23, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Sounds kinky bro!



  It is


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 24, 2010)

10/24/10

4 games of ball.  My shot was ON........unfortunately my calf start bothering during the last game.   Ice and ibu today..............Krav Maga tomorrow.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 24, 2010)

Trying to figure out a good workout schedule to go along with family commitments and Krav Maga.

Sunday - Family Day - Off from gym
Monday - Upper at lunch   /  KM at 6:30 PM
Tuesday - Lower (Squats) after work 
Wednesday - Family Day - Off from gym
Thursday - Upper at lunch / KM at 7:30 PM
Friday - Lower (Deads) at lunch
Saturday - KM at 11 AM

This way I get two days off from exercise plus I can put my kids to bed 6 out of 7 nights, can eat dinner with them every night and I can take B to gymnastics.  I like working out 4 days.  If I'm going pay $80 for KM I better go at least 2/3 days a week.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 26, 2010)

10/25/10

OH BW Squats 200 / Pushups 150 
1/2 hour cardio Kickboxing Class * great sweat
1 hour Krav Maga Class


----------



## davegmb (Oct 26, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Trying to figure out a good workout schedule to go along with family commitments and Krav Maga.
> 
> Sunday - Family Day - Off from gym
> Monday - Upper at lunch / KM at 6:30 PM
> ...


 
Looks like youve got your hands full pal, my friend wants me to go MMA classes with him through the week because we used to box together when we were younger, but i cant see how im going to fit it in as well as the gym and the mrs, and i dont even have kids yet lol


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 26, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Looks like youve got your hands full pal, my friend wants me to go MMA classes with him through the week because we used to box together when we were younger, but i cant see how im going to fit it in as well as the gym and the mrs, and i dont even have kids yet lol



Kids add a WHOLE NEW DIMENSION to your day


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 26, 2010)

10/26/10

*FULLBODY*

* worked at lunchtime at my work place.  I haven't done that in a while.

** Wore a  15 lb weighted vest for the workout

*** 5 min on tread to warmup

*3 CIRCUITS OF* 
A) Weighted Pullups  BW +15 x 12
B) Weighted Pushups BW +15 x 25
C) Weighted Goblet Squats BW +15lb Vest + 50lb dumbell x 25

*Weighted Dips *BW +15 x 15 (2 sets)

*DB SLDL* 60's x 20 (2 sets)

*DB Curls *40 x 10 (2 sets)

*Triceps Overhead press* 50 x 15 (2 sets)

*Weighted BW Rows* +15 x 25 (3 sets)

*Side Raise* 25 x 15

*Front Raise* 25 x 10

* Done in 45 minutes


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 26, 2010)

YM is a great Dad! Looking great in your new avi too C...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 27, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> YM is a great Dad! Looking great in your new avi too C...



   Thanks 

Today is a no gym day - even though I want to go......Extended family is coming over before they head south for the winter.....Yes Jersey -Bradenton


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 27, 2010)

Snowbirds!    Bradenton/Longboat Key/Sarasota is awesome!!!!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 28, 2010)

10/28/10

*1 hour of Krav Maga*

* tomorrow I'm checking out another club that has Muay Thai and BJJ


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 29, 2010)

10/29/10

*PULL*

* shot for 15 minutes 

*TB Deads*
405 x 5, 2

*Weighted Chins*
BW +70 x 5 (2 sets)

*T-bar Row*
135 x 12 (2 sets)

*DB Row*
130 x 25 R | 20 L (2 sets)

**  Muay Thai and BJJ class tonight


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 29, 2010)

absolutely rock-solid pull session, dude.

DB rows looking scary.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 29, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> absolutely rock-solid pull session, dude.
> 
> DB rows looking scary.




I wasn't too happy with my deads especially when I tweaked my low back.  I should have gotten 6-8 reps.

Oh welllllllllllllllllllllllllll............at least it's not messed up - just a little sore.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 29, 2010)

10/29/10 

*Part 2 *

1 hour of Muay Thai

1 hour of BJJ

I liked the MT better than the BJJ.   Now I have to decide between Krav and Muay Thai.   I'm leaning toward MT since the instructor is a 4 time Thailand Champ (so it's much more professional than the KM class).  Also the schedule is better for me.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 29, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> 10/29/10
> 
> 
> *DB Row*
> 130 x 25 R | 20 L (2 sets)


 and I am happy with 80 pounders! 



Gazhole said:


> absolutely rock-solid pull session, dude.
> 
> DB rows looking scary.


FO SHO!!!!!



yellowmoomba said:


> 10/29/10
> 
> *Part 2 *
> 
> I'm leaning toward MT since the instructor is a 4 time Thailand Champ (so it's much more professional than the KM class). Also the schedule is better for me.


 Who is the Muay Thai champ?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 30, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Who is the Muay Thai champ?



Dragon Leg Muay Thai - Matee Jedeepitak

He seems like a nice guy.   We only had three guys in class since it was Friday night (which is fine with me).   He worked with me for about 20 minutes.  The rest of the time I worked with a guy that had 10 years experience


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 31, 2010)

10/31/10

*UPPER*

* shot for 30 minutes to warmup

** Weighed in at 181 today

*Pullups* 20

*Corner Press* OB +25 x 25 each

*Pullups *18

*Corner Press* OB +50 x 20 each

*Pullups* 16

*Corner Press* OB +25 x 100 (alternated every 10 - did as fast as I could - more like a punch)

*Corner Press* OB +25 x 100 (alternated every 10 - did as fast as I could - more like a punch)

*Reverse Fly* 40 x 25, 25, 20

*T-bar Row* 135 x 12, 12

*Side Raise* 25 x 25

*Front Raise* 25 x 20

*Swiss Ball* *- 1 armed DB Press* 45 x 25, 25, 25

*Seated DB Curl *40 x 10, 8

*Lying BW Triceps* 25, 25

*LOTS OF LOW BACK STRETCHING OVER A SWISS BALL*

** Time for the Hot tub

*** Low back feeling better. Yesterday was a much need rest day.   Between tweaking my back doing deads and all the KM, BJJ and MT my body needed a break.

It's time to move my heavy bag off the deck and into the garage.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 1, 2010)

11/1/10

*LOWER and CORE*

* shot for 15 minutes

Squat 
225 x 5 (3 sets)

Hanging Leg Raise
30 (2 sets

Lumber Jack Squats
Ob +45 x 50, 50

OH Squat
95 x 15 (2 sets)

OH Walking Lunge
75 x 25 steps (2 sets)

Trunk Pulldowns
97.5 x 30, 20

Kettlebells SLDL on Platform
70's x 15 (2 sets)

Kettlebell catch and squat
20 x 10

Kettlebell Squat
55 x 20



Stretching ... lots of stretching


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 1, 2010)

forgot

*Ab Pull Throughs*
42.5 x 20 (2 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 2, 2010)

11/2/10

*UPPER*

*Kroc Rows*
130 x 30 R | 26 L (2 sets)
**PR* 

*Incline Smith Press*
185 x 12, 10

*Pullups*
15, 12

*Seated Triceps Dip*
210 x 20
230 x 15, 14

*EZ Curls* 
85 x 20, 20

*Shrugs*
225 x 20, 20 

*Pushups*
50, 50


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 2, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> 11/2/10
> 
> *UPPER*
> 
> ...


 Your Kroc Row kick ass!.  Maybe here on IM we should call them "YM Rows"!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 3, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Your Kroc Row kick ass!.  Maybe here on IM we should call them "YM Rows"!!!



Thanks Jersey.       I'd like to get a hold of some 150s or 160s to try them out.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 3, 2010)

Yep ... YM still kickin' a$$ ...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 4, 2010)

naturaltan said:


> Yep ... YM still kickin' a$$ ...



  Good to see you trolling   ... haha


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 4, 2010)

11/4/10

*LOWER and CORE*

Ab wheel rollouts
35, 35

TB Deads
315 x 10, 10, 10

Hanging Leg Raise
35, 35

KB Swing
55 x 10, 10 each

OH Walking Lunge
85 x 30 steps, 30 steps

Seated Calves
50 x 30, 30

Standing BW Calves
20, 20


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 5, 2010)

11/5/10

*UPPER*

*Weighted Chins* 
BW +45 x 10 (3 sets)

*Corner Press * 
OB +25 x 25 (each arm)
OB +35 x 40  "
OB +45 x 30  "
OB +25 x 50  "

*T-bar Row* 
135 x 15 (2 sets)

*Side Raise* 
30 x 20 

*Front Raise* 
22.5 x 30

*1 armed DB Press* 
60 x 15
70 x 15

*Muscle Ups*
5 (2 sets)

*Reverse Fly*
45 x 20 (2 sets)

*Upsidedown KB Pushups*
30 (2 sets)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 6, 2010)

Holy shit!  Were you at the game today?  I watched it up to 31-31.... came home to see the 67-65, triple overtime game... WOW


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 6, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Holy shit!  Were you at the game today?  I watched it up to 31-31.... came home to see the 67-65, triple overtime game... WOW



I had tickets but................................I was at a 3 year old birthday party........................... 

At least I watched the second half when I got home.

I'll take a victory even through our D is TERRIBLE..................


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 6, 2010)

A "W" is a "W".  What an exciting game though!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 7, 2010)

11/7/10

*FULLBODY*

* shot for 20 minutes to warmup

*Jackknives*
30 (2 sets)

*Lumber Jack Squat*
OB +70 x 30

*OH Squat*
95 x 10
125 x 10
135 x 10

*Sumo Dead*
225 x 10

*Kroc Row*
130 x 35 R | 30 L 
* PR

*Smith Bench*
225 x 5 (2 sets)

*Pullups*
18

*Seated Dip Machine*
250 x 20

*Triceps OH Press*
25

*Seated DB Curl*
40 x 12

*Triceps Pushdown*
72.5 x 20

*Leg Press*
200 x 40

*Standing BW Calve Raise*
20

*Hanging Leg Raise*
30 (2 sets)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 7, 2010)

Your Kroc's are sick!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 8, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Your Kroc's are sick!



 Thanks Jersey!!   1 hard set


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 8, 2010)

11/8/10

*CARDIO*

A rare sight in here

*25 min on tread on 5.0 incline / 4.0 speed*

before I catch my flight to Denver for the week.


----------



## katt (Nov 8, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> 11/8/10
> 
> *CARDIO*
> 
> .



  Whaaaatt????    Am I seeing this ????    YM's doing... ... cardio??


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 8, 2010)

Yeah because full court basketball is super intense cardio!!~

Have fun in Denver YM!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 9, 2010)

katt said:


> Whaaaatt????    Am I seeing this ????    YM's doing... ... cardio??



It's not so bad ............


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 9, 2010)

11/9/10

*CARDIO Day*

20 minutes on tread at 5.0 incline / 4.0 speed - 9.0 speed

*Band Exercises*

*Push / Pull *- Alternating reps of 25 - set of 100

Rows / Push - shoulders/chest

Pushups

- Crappy hotel gym


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2010)

what??? Dam! you're going to Denver? And I'm over here....sum bugger!

As always, looking like a monster in here, brotha!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 10, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> 11/9/10
> 
> *CARDIO Day*
> 
> ...



I think you made the best of it, that looks good! What kind of bands are they?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 10, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> I think you made the best of it, that looks good! What kind of bands are they?



Just a purple tube band......................I found a LOCAL gym .... Just got back.  It was nice (and free)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 10, 2010)

11/10/10

*FULL*

* since my current time zone is two hours different than my nornmal TZ I was up at 3:30AM - decided to hit a local gym.   I used a buddy's 24/7 membership card.  I was only person there at 4:45AM.  

*Treadmill*
10 minutes

*Pullups*
15, 15, 19

*Pushups*
50, 50 

*Squat* 
225 x 10, 10

*Corner Press*
OB +25 x 100 (each arm - alternated every 25 reps)

*DB Row*
100 x 15

*Side Raise*
25 x 15, 15

*Front Raise*
25 x 15, 15

*OH Squat*
85 x 20, 20

*BW Triceps Press*
25, 25

*EZ Bar Curl*
85 x 15, 20, 20

*SLDL*
85 x 50, 40 

*** I REALLY LIKED WORKING OUT IN THE MORNING     Now I don't have to worry about getting a workout in later today.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 10, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> *** I REALLY LIKED WORKING OUT IN THE MORNING  Now I don't have to worry about getting a workout in later today.


That is the great thing about working out in the morning, workout done and over.  I did that for about 6 months, but I never really got used to it, and I'm a morning person.  Once I find employment, I may HAVE to! 

Have fun in Denver


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 11, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> That is the great thing about working out in the morning, workout done and over.  I did that for about 6 months, but I never really got used to it, and I'm a morning person.  Once I find employment, I may HAVE to!
> 
> Have fun in Denver



We'll see what happens when I get back on my normal TZ.  

Thanks.   I'm actually about 2 hours south of Denver is a small town call Canon City.    Heading home today though


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2010)

you were at the prison?
that's the ONLY thing there...
mtns are there though....

someone...is gonna have to explainify these corner press and kroc things to me...gosh...get out of the loop a bit and don't know diddly anymore...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 12, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> you were at the prison?
> that's the ONLY thing there...
> mtns are there though....
> 
> someone...is gonna have to explainify these corner press and kroc things to me...gosh...get out of the loop a bit and don't know diddly anymore...




LOL ...I saw that prison.  I'm glad I wasn't there    We have a plant down there.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 12, 2010)

11/12/10

*LOWER and CORE*

*shot for 20 minutes to warmup

*Ab Wheel Rollouts*
30, 30

*TB Deads*
315 x 5
365 x 5
405 x 5

*Hanging Leg Raise with 30lb b/w feet*
10, 10

*OH Squat*
95 x 10
135 x 5
145 x 5
135 x 8

*Trunk Pulldowns*
133 x 25, 25

*
30" Box Jump*
10, 10 

*Jackknives*
30, 30, 30

*Seated Calve Raise*
70 x 15 | dropset |35 x 15


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 13, 2010)

11/13/10

*UPPER*

*shot for 20 minutes to warmup

*Bench*
185 x 5
195 x 5
205 x 3

*DB Row*
130 x 25, 25

*Incline Fly*
45 x 20, 25

*Sup Grip Pullups*
20 second hold with chin over bar then 5 pullups (2 sets)

*Clap BW Triceps Press*
15, 15

*EZ Curl*
85 x 20

*Dips*
25, 25

*Triceps Pushdown*
77.5 x 15, 15

*Decline Crossover Situp*
15 (each side)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 14, 2010)

11/14/10

*Lower and Core*

* 6 min on tread (got up to 10.0 speed)

*Overhead Walking Lunge*
85 x 30 steps
105 x 30 steps (2 sets)

*Hanging Leg Raise*
30

*Super Squat Machine*
270 x 10
450 x 5
540 x 5 (2 sets)

*SLDL*
245 x 5
275 x 5

*Ab Wheel Rollout on feet*
10 (2 sets)

*Lumberjack Squat*
OB +55 x 25

*JUMP Lumberjack Squat*
OB +55 x 25 (2 sets)

*Ab Knee Pulls*
42.5 x 15 (2 sets)

*** Off to Toronto in two hours until Thursday.  It's a busy travel month for me:*
Colorado
Toronto
St Louis
back to Toronto

Then no travel in December.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 16, 2010)

11/16/10

*Fullbody*

* at hotel

DB Press 50 x 30 (2 sets)

DB Row 50 x 40 (2 sets)

Standing DB Press 35 x 20 (2 sets)

Goblet Squat 50 x 25 (2 sets)

Side Raise 25 x 15

Front Raise 25 x 15

DB Curl 35 x 15 (2 sets)

DB SLDL 50 x 20

Triceps OH DB Press 50 x 30 (2 sets)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 16, 2010)

You are a busy man.  Way to stick with your workouts!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 19, 2010)

11/19/10

*Lower and Core*

* shot for 20 minutes to warmup

*Trapbar Deads*
315 x 5 
385 x 5
315 x 20

*Hanging Leg Raise*
30, 30

*OH Squat*
95 x 10
145 x 5
155 x 2
115 x 16

*Ab Wheel rollout*
20, 20

*Leg Press*
200 x 20, 20


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 19, 2010)

....forgot to add

*Cleans*
115 x16


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 19, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> ....forgot to add
> 
> *Cleans*
> 115 x16


Nice!

Badgers and Wolverines?  Predication? Your guys are hard to figure...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 20, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Nice!
> 
> Badgers and Wolverines?  Predication? Your guys are hard to figure...



I'm hoping for a close game but not expecting anything.........


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 20, 2010)

11/20/10

*UPPER*

* Row machine 4 minutes

*Weighted Chins* 
BW +45 x 3
BW +70 x 3
BW +90 x 3
BW +115 x 1 *   felt good to go heavy again

*Corner Press *
OB +25 x 15
OB +50 x 15
OB +75 x 10
OB +85 x 5
OB +75 x 10

*T-bar Row* 
135 x 15
160 x 8

*Side Raise / Front Raise superset* 
25 x 25 / 25 x 20
25 x 20 / 25 x 15

*1 armed DB Press* 
60 x 15
75 x 5

*Muscle Ups*
6
5

*Cable Fly*
70 x 20

*Reverse Fly*
50 x 20

*Upsidedown KB Pushups*
40
30


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 20, 2010)

My prediction is Badgers 31, Wolverines 27


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 20, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> *Weighted Chins*
> BW +45 x 3
> BW +70 x 3
> BW +90 x 3
> *BW +115 x 1* *  felt good to go heavy again


 Holy crap


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 20, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> My prediction is Badgers 31, Wolverines 27



Sounds about right (but I hoping for a "W")  

30 minutes 'til kickoff


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 23, 2010)

When you getting home?  Are you going to Ohio State/Michigan this year?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm home.   Still working crazy hours.   I'm heading to the gym sometime today. (Hopefully)

The game is in Columbus this year so I will not be going.  The last time I was in Columbus (2003/4 - can't remember) I got into a "scuffle".  I had it coming - I was wearing a Michigan helmet.    A couple guys jumped me in the bathroom.   I proceeded to throw one on ground and grab two other guys - then someone broke it up.   I hate to say it but the OSU Fans are terrible.  (I have many stories about that trip).


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 23, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> I'm home. Still working crazy hours. I'm heading to the gym sometime today. (Hopefully)
> 
> The game is in Columbus this year so I will not be going. The last time I was in Columbus (2003/4 - can't remember) I got into a "scuffle". I had it coming - I was wearing a Michigan helmet. A couple guys jumped me in the bathroom. I proceeded to throw one on ground and grab two other guys - then someone broke it up. I hate to say it but the OSU Fans are terrible. (I have many stories about that trip).


Try coming to Lincoln Financial field wearing a Cowboys jersey


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 23, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Try coming to Lincoln Financial field wearing a Cowboys jersey




No thanks....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 23, 2010)

11/23/10

*LOWER and CORE*

* 4 min on tread

** Tried a new gym (Anytime Fitness).   Not a bad club.   My normal gym is doing a DEEP CLEAN for 3 days and closed.  I got a 7 day trial at ATF.



OH Squat
100 x 10, 15

OH Lunge
100 x 10, 10

Squat 
225 x 8, 10

DB SLDL 
100s x 12, 12

Jump Goblet Squats
50 x 25
75 x 15

Jackknives
25, 25

Hanging leg raise
20lb db x 15, 15


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 24, 2010)

Have a great Thanksgiving with the family YM!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 25, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Have a great Thanksgiving with the family YM!



Thanks.   Enjoy the day!!!  Too bad you are not in FL!!   My mom called yesterday....It was 83.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 25, 2010)

11/25/10

*UPPER*

* Happy Thanksgiving

Sup Grip Pullups 15
Suspension Chest Press 15

Sup Grip Pullups 15
Suspension Chest Press 15

Push Press
80 x 20 (2 sets)

DB Row
100 x 15 (2 sets)

Corner Press
OB +50 X 25 (2 sets)

Wide Grip Pullups 15
Dips  20

Wide Grip Pullups 12
Dips 20

EZ Curl 80 x 12 (2 sets)

Lying Tri Press 15  (2 sets)

Pushups
50, 40

*  Heading to see the Lions get rolled by the Pats then to a big Turkey feast


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 26, 2010)

11/26/10

*LOWER and CORE*

* shot for 15 minutes

*TB Deads*
405 x 5 (2 sets)

*Hanging Leg Raise*
35

*OH Squat*
135 x 5
145 x 5
95 x 15

*Ab Wheel Rollouts*
25 (2 sets)

*Leg Press*
200 x 30 
300 x 10


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 26, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> DB Row
> 100 x 15 (2 sets)
> 
> * Heading to see the Lions get rolled by the Pats then to a big Turkey feast


 The rows looked 'human like', not like your usual Superman rows. Taking it easy before stuffin your face? 

It looked for a bit like your Lions were going to take it to the Pats. Wow, Brady had a great game.... I am not a Brady fan, but that was impressive.

Big game tomorrow buddy. Denard Robinson scares me.... Ohio State needs this game so bad for any chance of a Big Ten title, and I know what a spoiler your boys can be.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 26, 2010)

I was waiting for the "rows" comment.  100's were the largest DB at Anytime Fitness.  My normal gym was closed so I tried them out.   I did a "speed workout".  I got 20 sets completed in 30 minutes 

I'm heading to the bar with a bunch of guys for the game.  I'm not excepting much (UNFORTUNATELY).   Our O is pretty good but kicking and Defense blow............


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 27, 2010)

Of course I liked the outcome, but at the same time I miss the hard fought battles of the old days. Carr dominated Cooper, Tressel dominated Carr, and now Rodriquez.

Normally a coach is supposed to get 4-5 years to judge his effectiveness. RichRod is at 3. But if you subtract the enormous talent of Denard Robinson, it seems to me the program is going backwards.

They talked today of the possibilty of Jim Harbaugh... WOW, never thought of that, but he would be the absolute perfect fit... assuming he would want it, and I bet he does.

Not talking trash buddy, I love the Big Ten.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 28, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Of course I liked the outcome, but at the same time I miss the hard fought battles of the old days. Carr dominated Cooper, Tressel dominated Carr, and now Rodriquez.
> 
> Normally a coach is supposed to get 4-5 years to judge his effectiveness. RichRod is at 3. But if you subtract the enormous talent of Denard Robinson, it seems to me the program is going backwards.
> 
> ...



Look for Harbaugh to be announced as the Head Coach the first week in January.   He'd be a great hire


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 28, 2010)

11/28/10

*FULLBODY*

* warmed up shooting for 20 minutes

*Weighted Chins*
BW +45 x 3
BW +90 x 3
BW +60 x 5 (2 sets)

*Pushups*
25 (2 sets)

*Corner Press*
OB +25 X 20
OB +50 X 20
OB +75 X 10
OB +90 X 5
OB +50 X 30 

*OH Squat*
95 x 20 (2 sets)

*T-bar Row*
160 x 5
185 x 5

*Xpload Incline Press*
300 x 5
350 x 5
300 x 10

*SLDL*
225 x 5
305 x 3

*Muscle Ups*
7
5
* getting back into these.  Add 1 rep per week.  Shoulder feels fine.

*Shrugs*
225 x 15 (2 sets)

*Leg Press*
340 x 10
400 x 10

* Traveling again this week.  Heading to St. Louis tomorrow then to Toronto on Wednesday and back in Detroit Friday night.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 28, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Look for Harbaugh to be announced as the Head Coach the first week in January. He'd be a great hire


No shit?  You have the inside scoop?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 28, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> No shit?  You have the inside scoop?



No inside scoop....just makes a lot of sense because:

???1. On Jan. 1, Rodriguez???s buyout drops from $4 million to $2.5 million.

???2. Jim Harbaugh, the best candidate, could coach Stanford in a bowl before going back to his alma mater.

???3. It would give Rodriguez a few weeks to find another job when nobody knows he is looking. Then everybody could save some face, especially after this 37-7 rout.


Read more: Michael Rosenberg: Michigan AD Dave Brandon must decide Rich Rodriguez???s fate quickly | freep.com | Detroit Free Press Michael Rosenberg: Michigan AD Dave Brandon must decide Rich Rodriguez???s fate quickly | freep.com | Detroit Free Press


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 3, 2010)

Bueller? Bueller?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 4, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Bueller? Bueller?



Just got back in town.....St Louis Monday - Wednesday morning - Toronto Wed afternoon - Friday night.

Worked out Wednesday at the hotel

I'll be in town all next week then off to Dallas next Monday - Wednesday


Hopefully that is the last travel for THIS year.  Next year is very travel heavy.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 4, 2010)

12/4/10

*UPPER*

* shot to warmup

*Weighted Pullups*
BW +55 x 5
BW +65 x 3
BW +75 x 3
BW +85 x 3

*Pushups*
50 (2 sets)

*Corner Press*
OB +50 x 10
OB +75 x 5
OB +100 x 5

*Corner Press - Throw and Catch*
OB +50 x 25 each arm

*Muscle Ups*
8 
* last one wasn't pretty but I got it.

*T-bar Row*
160 x 5 (2 sets)
135 x 10

*1 Arm Press*
75 x 8 (2 sets)
85 x 8 

*Shrugs*
225 x 20 (2 sets)

*Seated Dips*
230 x 12
270 x 7 (2 sets)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 4, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> 12/4/10
> 
> *Corner Press*
> OB +50 x 10
> ...


Show off! 
My right shoulder is hurting big time, after trying corner presses for the first time, so I may have to back off them for now.  Actually, I think doing them light may help me rebound.


Nice workout as usual buddy.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 5, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Show off!
> My right shoulder is hurting big time, after trying corner presses for the first time, so I may have to back off them for now.  Actually, I think doing them light may help me rebound.
> 
> 
> Nice workout as usual buddy.



   I saw you put up 95 so I had to "one up you"    I agree CPs are a great rehab exercises.   I like to use about 50 lbs and reps them out 

Good luck with your shoulder


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 5, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> I saw you put up 95 so I had to "one up you"  I agree CPs are a great rehab exercises. I like to use about 50 lbs and reps them out
> 
> Good luck with your shoulder


I have a deload week coming up, and it is coming at a good time.  Think I will lay off overhead pressing, than start again with light corner presses.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 6, 2010)

12/6/10

*Fullbody*

* 5 min on tread

*Weighted Chins*
BW +35 x 15,12

*Trapbar Deads*
405 x 5, 3

*Pushups*
50 (3 sets)

*DB Row*
130 x 20 (2 sets)

*Weighted Dips*
BW +35 x 15, 12

*Leg Press*
200 x 20
300 x 15

*Ab Wheel Rollout*
20 (2 sets)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 6, 2010)

Nice weighted dips!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 9, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Nice weighted dips!



Thanks big fella


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 9, 2010)

12/9/10

*UPPER*

*Pullups* 
15 (2 sets)

*Corner Press*
OB +50 x 30 (3 sets)

*Muscle-Ups*
7, 6

*T-bar Row*
170 x 5
135 x 10

*Xpload Incline Press*
320 x 5
270 x 10

*Shrugs*
275 x 12
325 x 5 | dropset | 225 x 10

*Sup Grip Pullup | Dips GIANT SET*
5 | 5 | 5 | 5 (2 sets)

*Lying BW Triceps Press*
20 (2 sets)

*Side Raise*
22.5 x 15 (2 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 10, 2010)

12/10/10

*LOWER and CORE*

Jackknives
20 (2 sets)

Overhead Squat
110 x 10 (2 sets)

SLDL
225 x 5
275 x 3

DB Snatch
80 x 3
95 x 3

Super Squat
270 x 3
450 x 3
540 x 3

Jump Squats holding 45 lb plate
20, 15

Kneeling knee ups
42.5 x 10 (2 sets)

Hanging Straight Leg Raise
20 (2 sets)

Dual KB Swing
30 x 20 (2 sets)

** Kept RIs about 30 secs;  I was sweating like crazy


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 11, 2010)

12/11/10

*UPPER*

* tried a new scheme today;  Used mainly 70-80% 1RM for sets of 3; focus was to move the weight as fast as possible.

*5 sets*
*A) Weighted Pullups* BW +55 x 3
*B) Push Press* 135 x 3 

*5 sets*
*A) Smith Close Grip Press* 215 x 3
*B) T-bar Row* 145 x 3

*Dips* 30, 25, 20

*Seated DB Curls* 40 x 10 (2 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 12, 2010)

12/12/10

*LOWER and CORE*

* played ball for 1 ball.   NO PAIN  

*OH Squat*
95 x 15
115 x 10
135 x 3

*OH Lunge*
95 x 20 (2 sets)

*OH Single KB Squat*
35 x 10

*OH Double KB Squat* 
35's x 10 (more challenging than using the bar)

*Sumo Squat*
225 x 15 (3 sets)

*Trunk Pulldowns*
133 x 20 (2 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 17, 2010)

12/13/10

*Treadmill for 25*

12/17/10

*Fullbody*

*Pullups*
15, 18, 15

*Corner Press*
OB +75 x 8 (3 sets)

*TB Deads*
315 x 10 (3 sets)

*Smith Chest Press*
225 x 3 (4 sets)
225 x 10

*Machine Row*
245 x 5 (3 sets)

*Ab Wheel Rollout*
20 (2 sets)

*Hanging Leg Raise*
20 (2 sets)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 17, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> 12/12/10
> 
> * played ball for 1 ball. NO PAIN


Awesome news!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 18, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Awesome news!



  Played one game again today


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 18, 2010)

12/18/10

*1 game of ball* (no pain in my calf)

*FULLBODY*

Lots of plyo-type stuff today.......

*Muscle-Ups*
5 (2 sets)

*
Plyo Clap Pushups* (some of them were double claps)
20 (2 sets)

*Jump Squats holding a 45lb plate*
20 (2 sets

*Dips*
20 (2 sets)

*BW Row with feet on medicine ball*
30 (2 sets)

*OH Walking Lunge*
75 x 30
115 x 10 (2 sets)

*Upside down KB Pushups*
20 (2 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 19, 2010)

12/19/10

*Basketball*

I'm back   7 games of full court today   No calf pain.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 19, 2010)

So what is the word on the street about RichRod?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 20, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> So what is the word on the street about RichRod?



Too many rumors and people thinking they know what the hell is going on.

*My Prediction (and hope):*

Jim Harbaugh will be named coach on Jan 4/5th - after his bowl game.



If not - Richrod stays for one more year and we replace the D-coordinator (again).


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 21, 2010)

12/21/10

*UPPER*

* shot for 20 minutes

*Weighted Pullups* 
BW +45 x 5
BW +60 x 3
BW +70 x 3
BW +90 x 3

*Corner Press*
OB +50 x 15
OB +75 x 10 (3 sets)

*Muscle-Ups*
5 (2 sets)

*Pushups*
30, 40

*T-bar Row*
135 x 10 (2 sets)

*Shrugs*
225 x 15, 15, 20

*Sup Grip Pullup | Dips GIANT SET*
5 | 5 | 5 | 5

*Dips*
25

*Sup Grip Pullups*
15


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 22, 2010)

12/22/10

*LOWER  and CORE*

* 1000 M on row machine

Hanging Leg Rasie
30, 30 

OH Squat
135 x 7, 7, 12

SLDL
135 x 20, 20

Front Squat 
135 x 10

Dual KB Swing
35 x 20, 20 

Squat
225 x 7, 8

SLDL
275 x 2
185 x 15

Knee Pulls
42.5 x 15, 15

OH Lunge
135 x 5


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 23, 2010)

12/23/10

*30 min on treadmill *


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas, Iron Man!
How's things?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 25, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> Merry Christmas, Iron Man!
> How's things?



Thanks.  Merry Christmas to you!

Kids and wife are good 

I'm happy and healthy too.  All good.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 25, 2010)

Thanks amigo! Wa as good as can be...here...
Well, my days of making excuses are coming to a halt.
I've got some more traveling the next week thru my AO to visit all my sites, which is really disruptive to my 'flow'...but after that...gonna start back...slowly w/ the girly weights and go from there. I got some....'stuff' in Thailand which should...or at least hopefully fix what's been ailng my shoulder....too dam young to have this much discomfort. 
Always stop in there when I need to motivate myself!
Take care-


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 26, 2010)

12/26/10

*UPPER*

* treadmill - got up to 10.0 rate

*Weighted Sup Grip Pullups*
BW +35 x 5
BW +55 x 5
BW +70 x 3
BW +50 x 8

*Push Press*
95 x 5
115 x 5
135 x 8
155 x 3
165 x 3

*T-bar Row*
135 x 10 (2 sets)

*Weighted Dips*
BW +35 x 15, 15, 12

*Reverse Fly*
45 x 10 (2 sets)

*Side Raise*
22.5 x 15 (2 sets)

*Smith Press*
185 x 12, 10


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 26, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> Thanks amigo! Wa as good as can be...here...
> Well, my days of making excuses are coming to a halt.
> I've got some more traveling the next week thru my AO to visit all my sites, which is really disruptive to my 'flow'...but after that...gonna start back...slowly w/ the girly weights and go from there. I got some....'stuff' in Thailand which should...or at least hopefully fix what's been ailng my shoulder....too dam young to have this much discomfort.
> Always stop in there when I need to motivate myself!
> Take care-



Safe travels my man!!

You would be a good candidate for P90X.....Have you tried it ?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 26, 2010)

Sweet push presses!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 27, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Sweet push presses!



  My shoulder is feeling better


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 27, 2010)

12/27/10

*LOWER*

* treadmill - up to 11.0 speed 

*Trapbar Deads*
425 x 5, 4 
315 x 15

*Trapbar Farmers Walk*
315 x 10 steps (4 sets)
225 x 20 steps

*OH Walking Lunge*
95 x 20, 35, 30

*Knee Pull Throughs*
42.5 x 10, 10 

*Hanging Straight Leg Raise*
30, 30

*OH Squat*
95 x 12, 12


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 27, 2010)

Have you done P90X?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 27, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Have you done P90X?



No - but considered it .............I might do some of the workouts next year since I have a very travel intensive schedule.   

I will be doing a cut (for the first time ever) in April 2011 - just for fun.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 28, 2010)

I bet you would respond great to a cut.  You are already lean!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 28, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> I bet you would respond great to a cut.  You are already lean!



We'll see...........I get the 'skinny syndrome' when I go below 180.   I like to stay around 180 - 185.  To be VERY lean - I would have to be about 170 or so.  I know I can do it.  For me it's just changing what I eat - which is easy for me.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 28, 2010)

12/28/10

*30 minutes on tread*
* Up to 12 incline


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 29, 2010)

12/29/10

*UPPER*

* shot to warmup

*Pullups*
12

*Pushups*
30

*Corner Press and Catch*
OB +25 x 15
OB +50 x 15 (2 sets)

*Prone Plank DB Row*
70 x 10

*DB Row*
130 x 15 (2 sets)

*Front / Side DB Raise*
25 x 8 / 8

*Dips*
25, 25

*Straight Arm Pulldown*
77.5 x 12
82.5 x 12

*Bench*
135 x 25, 20, 18


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 29, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> We'll see...........I get the 'skinny syndrome' when I go below 180. I like to stay around 180 - 185. To be VERY lean - I would have to be about 170 or so. I know I can do it. For me it's just changing what I eat - which is easy for me.


The CKD diet I'm on works wonders for keeping mass and dropping fat. You might consider that.

How tall are you?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 29, 2010)

jerseydevil said:


> the ckd diet i'm on works wonders for keeping mass and dropping fat. You might consider that.
> 
> How tall are you?



5' 10"


----------



## Pylon (Dec 30, 2010)

You have a link on that, JD?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 30, 2010)

12/30/10

Spent the last 9 hours setting up my new home video/audio system.  

I bought a 55" LED Samsung with a Samsumg Blue Ray and Onyko Receiver.  Had to re-wire the entire room and mount the TV above my fireplace.  I already have a great set of speakers.  I'm waiting for the rest of my HDMI cables to arrive to complete the project. 



It looks sweet.  Still don't have all the speakers wired yet


----------



## Pylon (Dec 30, 2010)

Sweet!  I won't pretend I'm not jealous...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 31, 2010)

12/31/10

*LOWER and CORE*

*Ab Wheel Rollouts*
25,25

*Jackknives*
25, 25

*Squat *
225 x 10
275 x 3
135 x 20

*Box Jump* (30")
10

*SLDL*
225 x 12

*Trunk Pulldown*
132 x 20

*OH Walking Lunge*
95 x 25, 25

*Hanging Leg Raise*
30

*DB Swing*
35 x 20, 20 

*Decline Situp with 10lb*
20, 20


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 1, 2011)

1/1/11

*UPPER*

* shot for 30 minutes

*Incline DB Press*
45 x 12
70 x 10
80 x 8
90 x 6

*Row Machine*
200 x 20, 20

*Incline Fly*
55 x 15, 15

*Pullups*
10

*Cable Reverse Fly / Fly*
35 x 20 / 55 x 15 (2 sets)

*Seated Dips*
230 x 15

*Pullups / Dips*
10 / 10

*Seated Chest Press*
150 x 15

*Triceps Pushdown*
67.5 x 15

*Facepull / Straight Arm Pulldown*
42.5 x 15 / 15

*Pushups*
30


----------



## Pylon (Jan 1, 2011)

Hey, I got my heavy bag up and in use, looking for input on routines.  Anything great you've used you can share?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 1, 2011)

Pylon said:


> Hey, I got my heavy bag up and in use, looking for input on routines.  Anything great you've used you can share?



Here's a good site:

RossTraining.com • View topic - Helpful Links For New Boxers


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 2, 2011)

1/2/11

*Basketball*

5 games straight = Great run today.  I was on fire


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 3, 2011)

1/3/11

*LOWER and CORE*

* shot for 20 minutes

*Jackknives*
50 (2 sets)

*Ab Wheel Rollouts*
20 (2 sets)

*Hanging straight leg raise*
20 

*OH Squat*
95 x 10
115 x 5
135 x 5 (2 sets)

*24" Step Ups*
20 (2 sets)

*OH Walking Lunge*
105 x 20 steps (2 sets)

*30" Box Jumps*
10 (2 sets)

*Seated Calve Raise*
45 x 25 (2 sets)

*Treadmill *- 10 minutes
* Got up to 13.0 rate 

*Stretch*


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 3, 2011)

Getting strong on those DB inclines!

How about the suck fucking ass Big Ten this year?  Laughing stocks of the BCS.  Hopefully OSU can do it.... but I'm expecting the worst especially with OSUs off field problems.

Good news for you... RR almost surely is going to get canned.  Watching the Stanford/VT game now.  I must be sick, but I'm actually hoping JH takes the as of now unvacant Michigan job.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey, saw your post in my journal.  everything's good, kids are driving me fricken nuts, but I guess that's normal.  workouts suck, but I'm still doing them, at least my hockey season has started up again, so I have that to look forward to although it's only once a week, definitely not enough time to play.  

I don't really post too much anymore, seems this place has turned over to a steroids board for the most part, which is fine, but all the old familiars seem to be gone, so oh well.  i guess i'll try to keep logging my workouts just for the hell of it, at least it gives me something to look back on and get all upset when I see what I USED to lift....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 3, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Getting strong on those DB inclines!
> 
> How about the suck fucking ass Big Ten this year?  Laughing stocks of the BCS.  Hopefully OSU can do it.... but I'm expecting the worst especially with OSUs off field problems.
> 
> Good news for you... RR almost surely is going to get canned.  Watching the Stanford/VT game now.  I must be sick, but I'm actually hoping JH takes the as of now unvacant Michigan job.



Big Ten really laid some eggs this year - although last year they rocked.

I hope RR is canned tomorrow and JH is named coach on Wednesday 

I think OSU will win (since it's Pryor's last game there)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 3, 2011)

Pryor committed to his senior year.....


----------



## PreMier (Jan 3, 2011)

i had to read back to page 49.. havent been around in a bit lol.  how is the calf? glad it wasnt your achilles again.  i remember i hurt my calf, it took almost 6 months to heal


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 4, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Pryor committed to his senior year.....



Sure he did.....He wants to play tonight ....     I hope a big ten team can win a bowl game 

Michigan's teams sucked.................


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 4, 2011)

PreMier said:


> i had to read back to page 49.. havent been around in a bit lol.  how is the calf? glad it wasnt your achilles again.  i remember i hurt my calf, it took almost 6 months to heal



What's up stranger?  My calf is good.  It's took almost 5 months to heal.  I am VERY glad it wasn't my achilles 

I'll check your journal for an update on you.....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 4, 2011)

1/4/11

*UPPER*

* 5 min on tread

*Corner Press and Catch*
OB +25 x 15
OB +50 x 15 (2 sets)
OB +60 x 15

*Corner Press*
OB +75 x 15

*Shrugs*
135 x 25 (2 sets)

*Tbar Row*
135 x 10
145 x 10
155 x 10

*Incline DB Piston Press*
60 x 15 
60 x 10 (2 sets)

*DB Piston Press*
60 x 12

*Sup Grip Pulldowns*
190 x 12 (3 sets)

*Cable Fly / Reverse Fly Superset*
70 x 20 / 40 x 15 (2 sets)

*Side Raise / Dip Superset*
25 x 15 / 20 (2 sets)

*Med Ball Pushup*
20 (2 sets)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 4, 2011)

RR fired.... doesn't sound like Harbaugh is interested though.  What are they saying up there?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 4, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> RR fired.... doesn't sound like Harbaugh is interested though.  What are they saying up there?



Not much.....................


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 6, 2011)

1/6/11

*Lower and Core*

*Squat*
225 x 3
245 x 3
265 x 3
225 x 15

*SLDL*
225 x 3
245 x 3
265 x 3
225 x 10

*Jump Squats holding 55lbs*
20 (2 sets)

*Box Jumps*
24" 10  (2 sets)

*Step ups*
24" 10 (each) (2 sets)

*Jackknives*
50, 40

*Ab Wheel Rollouts*
20 (2 sets)

*Knee Pullls*
42.5 x 10 each (2 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 7, 2011)

1/7/10

*UPPER*

*Incline DB Press*
70 x 3
90 x 7 (2 sets)
75 x 10

*Machine Row*
200 x 25
215 x 20 (2 sets)

*Seated Dips*
235 x 10
210 x 15

*Pulldowns*
190 x 8 

*Facepull / Straight Arm Pulldown / Pulldown Triset*
42.5 x 20 x 20 x 10 (2 sets)

*Pushups*
2 medicine Ball 20
1 med ball 20
Crossover 15

*Side Raise / Front Raise Superset *
22.5 x 15 x 10

*Cable Reverse Fly / Fly Superset*
40 x 20 / 70 x 20 

*Rowing Machine / Pushups Double Superset *
1 minute Row / 40 Pushups / 1 minute Row / 30 Pushups
1 minute Row / 30 Pushups / 1 minute Row / 25 Pushups

*** Good stuff today ! *   Balling tomorrow.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 8, 2011)

1/8/11

*Basketball*

4 games of ball


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 8, 2011)

Solid as always


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 9, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Solid as always



  Same ol' , Same ol' in here


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 9, 2011)

1/9/11

*
Basketball*

* 2 days in a Row.

6 games today.   My shot was on


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 9, 2011)

What is the buzz about the head coach job?  Careful what I wish for, but I honestly would like to see a resurgent Michigan team (to a point, haha).  Especially because the Big Ten sucks and Ohio State is destined to have a shit year coming up. We need to get this conference back on track...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 9, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> What is the buzz about the head coach job?  Careful what I wish for, but I honestly would like to see a resurgent Michigan team (to a point, haha).  Especially because the Big Ten sucks and Ohio State is destined to have a shit year coming up. We need to get this conference back on track...



We are supposed to meeting with Les Miles (who I would be happy with)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 9, 2011)

Really?  I saw an interview just the other day where he said no way he was leaving LSU.  Talk is cheap though huh?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 10, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Really?  I saw an interview just the other day where he said no way he was leaving LSU.  Talk is cheap though huh?



That was BEFORE Friday's bowl game.  He had to say it.  I do agree though - Talk is cheap


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 10, 2011)

..and now I see he is talking to Blue


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 10, 2011)

1/10/11

*UPPER*

*Pushups*
30 (2 set)

*Xplode Incline Press*
270 x 12
320 x 3
370 x 3
390 x 3
270 x 12 (2 sets)

*T-bar Row*
135 x 10
135 x 11
135 x 12

*Corner Press and Catch*
OB +45 x 15

*Rear Raise / Side Raise Superset*
17.5 x 15 / 15

*Facepull / Straight Arm Pulldown / Pulldown*
47.5 x 20 / 20 / 20 (2 sets)

*1 Armed Cable Low Row*
70 x 12 

*KB Pushups*
25

*Upside down KB Pushups*
20 

*Clap Pushups*
20 

*Pullups*
12

*Dips*
25
18

* Right forearm has been sore for a couple weeks so I'm lying off the heavy pull exercises


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 11, 2011)

Plan on leaning out a bit now that I'll be home for four straight weeks.  It will be tough since we have some fun weekends planned but at least I'm thinking about it.....

*Upcoming schedule*

1/15 - Kid Rock concert at Ford Field
1/22 - Friends wedding 
1/29 - My 40th bday party
2/5 -  Traveling starts again    February is Boston, Toronto and Montreal, March is South Carolina, (maybe Utah) and Switzerland, April --- who knows.....

Current Weight is 185
Biggest part on my core is just under 35"
Chest is 44"

I'm shooting for a 45" chest and 33" waist.  A 12" drop would be ideal (Goal for June)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 11, 2011)

You can do it!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 11, 2011)

damn, im getting thick in the mid section.  i can kinda see abs, but im at 37" or so around the naval.  too bad im not in utah anymore, itd be cool to lift with ya


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 12, 2011)

Stewart14 said:


> Hey, saw your post in my journal.  everything's good, kids are driving me fricken nuts, but I guess that's normal.  workouts suck, but I'm still doing them, at least my hockey season has started up again, so I have that to look forward to although it's only once a week, definitely not enough time to play.
> 
> I don't really post too much anymore, seems this place has turned over to a steroids board for the most part, which is fine, but all the old familiars seem to be gone, so oh well.  i guess i'll try to keep logging my workouts just for the hell of it, at least it gives me something to look back on and get all upset when I see what I USED to lift....



Sounds like someone needs a change or break  

I really don't go outside the journal section.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 12, 2011)

Sounds like a great couple of weekends coming up.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 12, 2011)

naturaltan said:


> Sounds like a great couple of weekends coming up.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 12, 2011)

Got another call to go train a few rounds at the boxing gym. I'm thinking the one young guy who can backup his trash talking is going to get NTs full attention sometime this summer. Just to see how far I can.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 12, 2011)

Do you ever come to Philadelphia? You travel like a rock star!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 12, 2011)

naturaltan said:


> Got another call to go train a few rounds at the boxing gym. I'm thinking the one young guy who can backup his trash talking is going to get NTs full attention sometime this summer. Just to see how far I can.



   Show him who's the boss


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 12, 2011)

PreMier said:


> damn, im getting thick in the mid section.  i can kinda see abs, but im at 37" or so around the naval.  too bad im not in utah anymore, itd be cool to lift with ya



It would would be cool to meet up...............


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 12, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Do you ever come to Philadelphia? You travel like a rock star!



I haven't been there YET.   We do have a small slag plant in Camden.   I heard it's pretty dangerous in Camden.

I may go to the same cities as Rock Stars but I surely don't travel or live like one


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 12, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> Plan on leaning out a bit now that I'll be home for four straight weeks.  It will be tough since we have some fun weekends planned but at least I'm thinking about it.....
> 
> *Upcoming schedule*
> 
> ...



gonna be hard to lean out and keep that 45" chest with the 33" waist, especially at our ages.  you can probably get to that 33 inch waist, but you probably won't have a 45 inch chest either, but if anyone's gonna do it, it's going to be you.  

 your best bet is to try to stick to that old 10 inch rule, that's how I do it, as long as my chest is at least 10 inches bigger than my waist, you'll still look pretty good.  I am at 47 and 37 right now, and sure I *could* get a little tighter in the midsection, but it still looks pretty good overall.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 13, 2011)

Stewart14 said:


> gonna be hard to lean out and keep that 45" chest with the 33" waist, especially at our ages.  you can probably get to that 33 inch waist, but you probably won't have a 45 inch chest either, but if anyone's gonna do it, it's going to be you.
> 
> your best bet is to try to stick to that old 10 inch rule, that's how I do it, as long as my chest is at least 10 inches bigger than my waist, you'll still look pretty good.  I am at 47 and 37 right now, and sure I *could* get a little tighter in the midsection, but it still looks pretty good overall.



Agreed.  A 10" drop is great.   We could ALL tighten our mid sections  

We'll see how this experiment goes.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 13, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> Show him who's the boss



I'm sure I'll come out on the losing end, but he'll know that the old guy can put together a game plan.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 13, 2011)

naturaltan said:


> I'm sure I'll come out on the losing end, but he'll know that the old guy can put together a game plan.



Duck and weave....Float like a.....Nah.....Just knock his ass out!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 13, 2011)

1/13/11

*LOWER and CORE*

5 min on tread

*Ab wheel rollouts*
25 (2 sets)

*OH Squat*
135 x 5
155 x 7
155 x 8

*TB Deads*
315 x 10 (3 sets)

*OH Walking Lunge*
85 x 30 steps (2 sets)

*Jackknives*
30 (2 sets)

*Jump Squat* 
+50lbs x 30
+70lbs x 15


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 13, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> I haven't been there YET. We do have a small slag plant in Camden. I heard it's pretty dangerous in Camden.


Well let me know!  If it is in the waterfront area, then it's fine.  The outskirts are ok as well.... but downtown is probably worse then the Detroit slums, and that's not a joke.  Camden has been named America's most dangerous city a few different times.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 13, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Well let me know!  If it is in the waterfront area, then it's fine.  The outskirts are ok as well.... but downtown is probably worse then the Detroit slums, and that's not a joke.  Camden has been named America's most dangerous city a few different times.



That's what I heard..........


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 14, 2011)

1/14/11

*UPPER*

* shot to warm up

Pushups
30
40

Pullups
10 (2 sets)

Corner Press and Catch
OB +25 x 20
OB +50 x 20 (2 sets)

Corner Press
OB +75 x 8 (2 sets)

T-bar Row
160 x 5 (3 sets)

Bench 
185 x 5 (3 sets)

Shrugs 
225 x 15 (2 sets)

High Reverse Fly
40 x 20, 15, 15

Plank DB Rows
70 x 10 
90 x 10 (2 sets)

Dips
20 (2 sets)


----------



## PreMier (Jan 14, 2011)

you use straps for shrugs?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 14, 2011)

PreMier said:


> you use straps for shrugs?



No. 

I use straps for TB Deads - over 300lb -  and DB Rows over 120lbs only


----------



## PreMier (Jan 14, 2011)

you've got good grip strength


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 14, 2011)

PreMier said:


> you've got good grip strength



Thanks but it could be much better.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 14, 2011)

so stop using them on trap deads and adapt


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 14, 2011)

PreMier said:


> so stop using them on trap deads and adapt



Thanks smart ass but i can only do 1 rep with 405 without straps.  I can normally get b/w 5 - 8 WITH straps.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 14, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> That's what I heard..........


 Bring Natural Tan with you


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 15, 2011)

Off to see Kid Rock at Ford Field


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 16, 2011)

1/16/11

*Basketball*

7 games


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 16, 2011)

...did you....win?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 16, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> ...did you....win?



Actually - I lost the first two but won the next 5.   I got "over served" last night at the Kid Rock concert


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 16, 2011)

...dam...I feel for ya....yeah...really.

Hope ya had fun. he put on a good show?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 16, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> ...dam...I feel for ya....yeah...really.
> 
> Hope ya had fun. he put on a good show?



Great show....

Kid Rock's 40th birthday bash a love affair with Detroit | detnews.com | The Detroit News


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 16, 2011)

Sounded like a blast!  Maybe you and Kid can celebrate your 40th's later!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 16, 2011)

no pics?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 17, 2011)

PreMier said:


> no pics?



I have pics but I don't want all you meatheads ogling over my hot wife 

That's for me to do .... haha


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 17, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Sounded like a blast!  Maybe you and Kid can celebrate your 40th's later!



Yes we will......in two weeks


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 17, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> I have pics but I don't want all you meatheads ogling over my hot wife
> 
> That's for me to do .... haha



I can't speak for P ... but I promise I won't oggle


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 17, 2011)

I would...but you know...I'm in a war zone...hot women deprived.....just being honest..


----------



## PreMier (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 17, 2011)

1/17/11

*UPPER*

* 5 min on row machine

*Pushups* 
50 (2 sets)

*Corner Press and Catch*
OB +25 x 25
OB +50 x 20 (2 sets)

*Corner Press*
OB +75 x 10
OB +80 x 5
OB +85 x 5
OB +90 x 5
OB +95 x 5
OB +110 x 2

*Machine Row*
200 x 25
230 x 15
245 x 10 
200 x 20

*Piston Chest Press*
75 x 7 (2 sets)

*High Reverse Fly*
40 x 20 (2 sets)
*
T-bar Row*
135 x 10
165 x 5
135 x 10

*Side Raise*
25 x 15

*Front Raise* 
25 x 15

*Smith Incline Press*
135 x 15
185 x 5
225 x 3
185 x 10

*Angled Single Arm Pulldown*
70 x 15
90 x 15
110 x 10
150 x 10

*Upside down KB Pushups*
25 (2 sets)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 20, 2011)

Nice workout buddy!

Ahem, I wouldn't ogle over the missus' pics. I don't even know what that means!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 21, 2011)

I have to start learning all the new exercise lingo ... upsidedown kb pushups?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 21, 2011)

1/21/11

*Fullbody*

* missed the gym Tue/Wed/Thursday due to long work days   I needed a break anyway.  Did a deload type workout today.   Only 2 sets and 1/2 the number of reps

Ab Wheel Rollouts
20 (2 sets)

Jackknives
30 (2 sets)

Squats
225 x 5 (2 sets)

Row Machine
215 x 10
200 x 15

Dips
15 (2 sets)

Shrugs
225 x 10 (2 sets)

Straight Armed Pulldowns
52.5 x 15
57.5 x 15

Incline DB Press
55 x 20
75 x 15

Pushups
40 
30

Side Raise
25 x 15

Front Raise 
25 x 15

Clean and Press
135 x 5 (2 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 21, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Nice workout buddy!
> 
> Ahem, I wouldn't ogle over the missus' pics. I don't even know what that means!



Ogle | Define Ogle at Dictionary.com


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 21, 2011)

naturaltan said:


> I have to start learning all the new exercise lingo ... upsidedown kb pushups?



Here's a vid of some guy doing them:

YouTube - Kettlebell Upside Down Push Up The Studio Extreme Training Dallas Kettlebell Training


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 21, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> Ogle | Define Ogle at Dictionary.com


Smartass 

So how you feeling about the new coach?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 21, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Smartass
> 
> So how you feeling about the new coach?



I like what I heard from his first press conference.  Hoke is a D-line coach.  He looks and talks like a d-line guy.   Then we picked up a great D-coordinator.  So things are looking up.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 23, 2011)

1/22/11

*Basketball*

2 hours

* tweaked my calf on the last game.  No more running this week - just weights.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 23, 2011)

1/23/11

*UPPER*

* 5 min on tread up to 8.5 (no calf pain)

*Corner Press and Catch*
OB +25 x 20
OB +50 x 25
OB +75 x 8

*Shrugs*
225 x 15 (4 sets)

*Corner Press*
OB +85 x 6
OB +95 x 6
OB +110 x 3
OB +75 x 12

*High Reverse Fly*
45 x 20
50 x 15
60 x 8

*Machine Row*
160 x 15 (2 sets)

*Pushups*
50 (2 sets)

*Dips*
27
18

*Side Raise*
20 x 20

*Front Raise*
20 x 20


----------



## PreMier (Jan 23, 2011)

you ever superset your front/lateral raises?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 23, 2011)

PreMier said:


> you ever superset your front/lateral raises?



Usually I do, side first then front raises.   I hit my front delts pretty hard today with the Corner Presses.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 23, 2011)

ive never done corner presses.  i'll have to youtube it


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 24, 2011)

PreMier said:


> ive never done corner presses.  i'll have to youtube it



One of my favorite exercises these days     Let me know how you like them.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 24, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> *Corner Press*
> OB +110 x 3


 I know that was tough!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 24, 2011)

1/24/11

*Core and Lower*

* shot to warmup (calf felt good)

Ab Wheel Rollout
25 (2 sets)

Hanging Leg Raise
25 (2 sets)

OH Squat
95 x 15 (3 sets)

Jackknives 
30 (2 sets)

SLDL
225 x 5 (2 sets)

Leg Press
200 x 20

Trunk Pulldowns
97.5 x 25 (2 sets)

* ready for an off day tomorrow.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 25, 2011)

1/25/11

*UPPER*

* 10 min on tread

Pushups
30 (3 sets)

Bench
135 x 20
185 x 3
205 x 3
185 x 5 (4 sets)

DB Plank Row
70 x 10
95 x 10 (2 sets)

T-bar Row
135 x 8
170 x 3
135 x 10

Reverse Fly
40 x 10
30 x 10

Dips
25
20

Pullups
10

Straight Arm Pulldowns
57.5 x 20

1 Medicine Ball Pushups
20 (2 sets)

Overhead Triceps Press
57.5 x 15 (2 sets)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 25, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> Pushups
> 30 (3 sets)
> 
> Bench
> ...


So let me get this straight. You start out with 90 pushups, a 20 rep set of bench, THEN you start the bench work sets. You are a mad man!   Your pecs, front delts and tri's hate you


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 26, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> So let me get this straight. You start out with 90 pushups, a 20 rep set of bench, THEN you start the bench work sets. You are a mad man!   Your pecs, front delts and tri's hate you



Benching is my worst exercise so I need to work and it................


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 27, 2011)

To increase your bench I would use something like 5/3/1 or similar strength program, and when going on a bulk.  Volume is a killer when shooting for strength.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 27, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> *Corner Press*
> OB +85 x 6
> OB +95 x 6
> OB +110 x 3
> OB +75 x 12



whats OB? and that weight, do you include the weight of the bar at all? (if so how much?)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 28, 2011)

PreMier said:


> whats OB? and that weight, do you include the weight of the bar at all? (if so how much?)



I do not add the weight of the bar.

OB = Olympic Bar

+85 = 85 lbs of weight on added to the one end of the bar.    I suggest  starting with 25lbs until you get the feel for motion.   Then you can add weight pretty quick


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 28, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> To increase your bench I would use something like 5/3/1 or similar strength program, and when going on a bulk.  Volume is a killer when shooting for strength.



  Thanks.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 28, 2011)

1/28/11

*FULLBODY*

* took the last two days off due to being sick

Corner Press
OB +50 x 10
OB +75 x 5
OB +85 x 5 (2 sets)
OB +100 x 5

Trapbar Deads
225 x 20
315 x 10
365 x 5

T-bar Row
135 x 14, 12

Bench 
195 x 5 (3 sets)

Machine Row 
200 x 20 (2 sets)

Lying Tricep Press
20 (2 sets)

Cable Reverse Fly
50 x 10 (2 sets)

Ab Wheel Rollout
20


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice corner presses! Damn I wish my gym had a trap bar


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 29, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Nice corner presses! Damn I wish my gym had a trap bar



   I love the TB!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 29, 2011)

1/29/11

Today's my 40th birthday.    Wanted to ball this morning but my calf is not ready yet (tweaked it again last Saturday).

Plan on lifting tomorrow depending on how tonight goes.  Having a get together with some friends at a local establishment.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 29, 2011)

happy birthday brotha! in that avi pic, there's a lot of 20yr olds that would be jealous


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 29, 2011)

PreMier said:


> happy birthday brotha! in that avi pic, there's a lot of 20yr olds that would be jealous





Thanks.   Here's a new one (from this summer)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday YM!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 30, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Moomba! welcome to the club!


----------



## davegmb (Jan 30, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> 1/29/11
> 
> Today's my 40th birthday. Wanted to ball this morning but my calf is not ready yet (tweaked it again last Saturday).
> 
> Plan on lifting tomorrow depending on how tonight goes. Having a get together with some friends at a local establishment.


 

Happy birthday! I was 30 in October and was like sh*t where did that come from still feel 21 years old in my head lol. Did 40 creep up on you?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks.   I survived last night .... haha   Had McDonalds today


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 30, 2011)

A Big Mac is great for a hangover!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 30, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> A Big Mac is great for a hangover!



  along with fries, chocolate shake and chicken nuggets


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 31, 2011)

1/31/11

*FULLBODY*

* 5 min on tread

OH Squats 
135 x 10, 8

Pushups
30, 50

Straight Arm Pulldowns
52.5 x 10
62.5 x 10
72.5 x 10

Incline Smith Chest Press
225 x 3 (5 sets)

Row Machine
160 x 20, 15

Super Squat
6 plates x 10
8 plates x 10
10 plates x 10 (2 sets)

Pullups
10

Reverse Fly
45 x 20, 20 

Corner Press
OB +50 x 10
OB +75 x 10
OB +85 x 10
OB +115 x 2

STRETCH


----------



## Pylon (Feb 1, 2011)

Would it be wrong to ask what a "super squat" is?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 1, 2011)

Pylon said:


> Would it be wrong to ask what a "super squat" is?



Here is a link

Super Squat Machine, Precor 624 Super Squat


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 2, 2011)

happy belated birthday YM.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 2, 2011)

So who you like, or rooting for in the SB?

Are you a hockey fan?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 3, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> Here is a link
> 
> Super Squat Machine, Precor 624 Super Squat



Oh....it's a machine.  Whatever.  

(kidding!  I kid a lot.  I'm a kidder.)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 3, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> So who you like, or rooting for in the SB?
> 
> Are you a hockey fan?



Go Steelers!!  I've been a fan of Pitt since Mean Joe Green, Bradshaw, Lambert and Harris.  I've been to Heinz Field once (in December).  It was a great atmosphere.  

I'm a bandwagon hockey fan.   Not so much into it these days.   Not enough time in the day to follow sports.

What about you?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 3, 2011)

Pylon said:


> Oh....it's a machine.  Whatever.
> 
> (kidding!  I kid a lot.  I'm a kidder.)



It's actually pretty easy to load a ton of weight.  I've completed loaded it up (18 plates) and got 8 reps or so on it.   It LOOKS more impressive than it really is.   Since my right knee has been acting up lately - it's safer.  

Kid all you want.  The chicks dig it


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 3, 2011)

naturaltan said:


> happy belated birthday YM.



Thanks NT.   How'd your sparring go with the youngster?


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 3, 2011)

surprisingly well!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 3, 2011)

2/3/11

*Lower and Core*

Squat
225 x 5,6,7,8

Cable Ab Pulls
42.5 x 10 (3 sets)

SLDL
225 x 10 (2 sets)

Ab Wheel Rollouts
20 (2 sets)

OH Walking Lunge
85 x 20 (2 sets)

Seated Calf Raise
50 x 20 (2 sets)

Standing Calf Raise
20 (2 sets)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 3, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> Go Steelers!! I've been a fan of Pitt since Mean Joe Green, Bradshaw, Lambert and Harris. I've been to Heinz Field once (in December). It was a great atmosphere.
> 
> I'm a bandwagon hockey fan. Not so much into it these days. Not enough time in the day to follow sports.
> 
> What about you?


I'm neutral on this one. Usually in this case once the game gets going I root for one side. Both are great franchises.

I started getting into the Flyers a couple of years ago. Usually have the games on, but not always watching. After football it is nice to have something other then CB to get you to spring training.

GO FLYERS!  GO PHILLIES!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 4, 2011)

2/4/11

*UPPER (SPEED DAY)*

* tried to rep 'em out as fast as possible

** shot to warm up 

*Corner Press*
OB  +50 x 10 (3 sets)

*Row Machine*
200 x 10 (3 sets)

*Bench*
135 x 25, 20, 15

*Upper Reverse Fly*
40 x 15 (3 sets)

*Shrugs*
225 x 10 (2 sets)

*Lying Overhead Press*
15 (2 sets)

*Seated Triceps Press*
175 x 20, 15

*Side Raise/Front Raise Superset* 
20 x 10/10  (2 sets

*Row Machine*
160 x 10 (2 sets)

*Pushups*
30 (2 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 5, 2011)

2/5/11

Four games of Hoops today.  Didn't play well....At least my calf did not hurt.

Heading to Boston tomorrow so no gym until Wednesday.  I'm looking forward to three days off in a row    Too many nagging injuries ATM.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 5, 2011)

Travel safe, and enjoy the break!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 6, 2011)

You have to watch the Superbowl on the road? Ya going find a sports bar somewhere to watch it?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 10, 2011)

Took the week off to heal up.  Feels good to back at home.

   Might go to the gym tomorrow.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 10, 2011)

Welcome back


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi there.  I saw your avatar in JD's thread and I just had to come in and tell you that is toooo cute!  Love it!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 11, 2011)

Welcome back, YM!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 11, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Welcome back



Thanks.    Boston was freeeeeeezin'.  I had a good time.  I think I walked 4 or 5 miles on Sunday touring the neighborhoods.  I ate at the OYSTER HOUSE (America's oldest continuous running restaurant - started in 1826) - at least that's what the menu says.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 11, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Hi there.  I saw your avatar in JD's thread and I just had to come in and tell you that is toooo cute!  Love it!



  Thanks.   That's my little guy.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 11, 2011)

Pylon said:


> Welcome back, YM!



What's up P?   Still keeping at it?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 11, 2011)

2/11/11

*LOWER and CORE*

* 5 min on tread

Lower body is OK.  

*Ab Wheel Rollouts*
25 (2 sets)

*Jackknives*
25 (2 sets)

*Squat*
225 x 6 (3 sets)

*SLDL *
225 x 10 (2 sets)

*Hanging Straight Leg Raise*
20 (2 sets)

*Overhead Walking Lunges*
75 x 25 (2 sets)

*Leg Press Machine*
200 x 30, 20


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 11, 2011)

Not a fan of raw oysters.... but smoked or fried oysters? Yummy!

IG is right.  That avi really is cute.  I wish I had some of my own.


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 11, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> Thanks. That's my little guy.


 
So fricken cute!!!!!!  Love that age!  Love it!  PC and I have 3.  They are all grown.  Our little one is not little anymore.  He is 11 and we have a 16 and 23, girls. But that age...I miss so much!  Enjoy it!  They grow up so fast!


----------



## syed2011 (Feb 11, 2011)

If you wear the vest for the block, or if you use it during training exercises that move a lot, I recommend strapping underarmor a shirt on top to hold it against the body is about to happen. It becomes annoying to have the vest movement as they move, but shirts underarmor'll keep in sync with your body. It seems silly, because you see all the pieces, but have much more of your workouts.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 12, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Not a fan of raw oysters.... but smoked or fried oysters? Yummy!
> 
> IG is right.  That avi really is cute.  I wish I had some of my own.



I like all types of oysters (seafood in general).  On this trip I had oysters, fish, lobster, scallops and LOTS of clam chowder  and I was only there for 3 days.

Thanks.     The AVI was taken on Anna Maria Island.  I'm sure you've been there plenty of times.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 12, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> So fricken cute!!!!!!  Love that age!  Love it!  PC and I have 3.  They are all grown.  Our little one is not little anymore.  He is 11 and we have a 16 and 23, girls. But that age...I miss so much!  Enjoy it!  They grow up so fast!



It is a lot of fun.  They say the funniest things.   Right now if I ask him to do something that he does not want to do he says, "No way Cowboy.  You are a bad boy.  Go stand in the corner"


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 12, 2011)

syed2011 said:


> If you wear the vest for the block, or if you use it during training exercises that move a lot, I recommend strapping underarmor a shirt on top to hold it against the body is about to happen. It becomes annoying to have the vest movement as they move, but shirts underarmor'll keep in sync with your body. It seems silly, because you see all the pieces, but have much more of your workouts.



Good idea    Mine stays pretty tight but an UA shirt would be even better.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 12, 2011)

Was on Anna Marie Island last October.  Every morning got up early and walked 2 miles on Holmes Beach, then had coffee at Cafe on the Beach and watched the waves crash.  Awesome way to start the day!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 12, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Was on Anna Marie Island last October.  Every morning got up early and walked 2 miles on Holmes Beach, then had coffee at Cafe on the Beach and watched the waves crash.  Awesome way to start the day!



  Sounds nice.   We were there in March/April time frame.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 12, 2011)

2/12/11

*UPPER*

* 5 min on tread

** did high reps today since my right shoulder is still bothering me

*Corner Press*
OB +25 x 50
OB +50 x 15, 20, 25

*High Cable Reverse Fly*
40 x 20 (3 sets)

*T-bar Row*
90 x 20 
135 x 10

*Bench *
135 x 20 (3 sets)

*Straight Armed Pulldowns*
52.5 x 20 (2 sets)

*Pushup*
30 (3 sets)

*Pullups*
10 (2 sets)

*Seated Triceps Pushdown*
175 x 20, 30

*BW Facepulls*
30 (2 sets)


----------



## Curt James (Feb 12, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> *Squat*
> 225 x 6 (3 sets)





Awesome!

Respectfully,
mr. jealous


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 13, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Respectfully,
> mr. jealous



Thanks....I'd like to get back to one set of 25 @ 225     Should hit that by April time frame.  I have to get rid of these nagging injuries...................


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 13, 2011)

2/13/11

45 minutes of basketball


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 13, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> Thanks....I'd like to get back to one set of 25 @ 225  Should hit that by April time frame.


I remember when you were doing that!  A few years back when I could still squat, you were my inspiration to do 23 @ 225.  Damn I wish I could back squat heavy, but it ain't happening.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 14, 2011)

2/14/11

*UPPER*

Pushups
40, 30

Pullups
13, 12

Push Press
95 x 10

T-bar Row
135 x 11 (3 sets)

Xpload Incline 
270 x 10
290 x 6
300 x 4 (2 sets)
180 x 20

Straight Arm Pulldowns
62.5 x 15 (2 sets)

Plank DB rows
75 x 15 (2 sets)

Dips 
15 (2 sets)

Machine Row
200 x 15 (2 sets)

Side Raise
20 x 20 (2 sets)


* Right Shoulder still jacked.  So is my Right knee      Plan on taking the next three days off.  At least my forearm is healing up.  Will hit it on Friday.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 15, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> 2/14/11
> 
> * Right Shoulder still jacked.  So is my Right knee      Plan on taking the next three days off.  At least my forearm is healing up.  Will hit it on Friday.


Oh oh ... you hit the magic 40 number and now the body is revolting.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 15, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> Thanks....I'd like to get back to one set of 25 @ 225     Should hit that by April time frame.  I have to get rid of these nagging injuries...................



WTF haha.. 225x25 is crazy. I remember you doing those. I don't have the endurance


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 15, 2011)

Hey amigo!
always like to pop in here for inspiration!
Dude! I'm working back up to 225*20!

Jake...it's a gut check. If you feel good....just keep doing one or two reps till you hit that 20...you'll prolly want to hurl or pass out after...but still a good feeling!
Depending on how I feel for tomorrow's leg workout, will try it again...soon...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 15, 2011)

naturaltan said:


> Oh oh ... you hit the magic 40 number and now the body is revolting.



No shit.......I was thinking the same thing ............


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 15, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> Hey amigo!
> always like to pop in here for inspiration!
> Dude! I'm working back up to 225*20!
> 
> ...



225 x 20 is hard but this one is harder

(No Rest)
225 x 10 
100 Jump Ropes
225 x 10
100 Jump Ropes

I ended up on the ground the last time I did this one


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 15, 2011)

you sir, are a sick man...I will have to try this....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 15, 2011)

You both are crazeee!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 15, 2011)

Very nice work!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> You both are crazeee!


 
...what's your point, sir?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 18, 2011)

2/18/11

*UPPER*

*Weighted Chins*
BW x 15
BW +30 x 8
BW +35 x 8
BW +45 x 6 (2 sets)

*Bench* 
135 x 20 (2 sets)
185 x 5 (3 sets)

*Corner Press*
OB +50 x 10 (2 sets)

*T-bar Row*
135 x 10
160 x 5 (3 sets)

*Seated Dips*
175 x 20, 15, 15


----------



## PreMier (Feb 18, 2011)

i like the seated dips, but i face the machine usually, and dont use the seat itself


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 18, 2011)

Great chins!  When you do these are your palms facing in or out?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 18, 2011)

PreMier said:


> i like the seated dips, but i face the machine usually, and dont use the seat itself




Then I guess they are not "seated dips"..........


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 18, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Great chins!  When you do these are your palms facing in or out?



Facing in. 

I typically alternate Chins (facing in) and Pullups (facing out) every other workout.  I'm glad my forearm is healing up.    

It feels like I am falling apart.  I have four different minor injuries................. 

I'm heading up to my old stomping grounds tomorrow night (Central Michigan University) for an alumni Fraternity reunion.   Then I'm off to Montreal for three days (Longueuil)


----------



## PreMier (Feb 18, 2011)

i like the seated dips *machine*, but i face the machine usually, and dont use the seat itself


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 18, 2011)

Injuries?  Wait until your my age! LOL

Have fun tomorrow C, sounds like a blast


----------



## Pylon (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah, I've gotten accustomed to always having something on me that doesn't feel quite right.  Usually it's the knees.  But I'm lucky that it's not usually too serious.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 24, 2011)

2/24/11

*UPPER*

* 5 min on tread

** Back at it but my shoulder is still jacked.  

Corner Press
OB +25 x 200 total (alternated every 20)
OB +35 x 10 each
OB +45 x 10 each
OB +55 x 10 each (2 sets)

Weighted Pullups
BW +35 x 10
BW +45 x 8
BW +55 x 6
BW +65 x 3
BW +70 x 3
BW x 15

Bench
185 x 4 (2 sets) * right shoulder hurt so I stopped

Pushups
50

T-bar Row
160 x 6 (2 sets)

Pushups 
40

Shrugs
225 x 15 (3 sets)

Reverse Fly
45 x 12
40 x 14

Lying BW Triceps Press
20 (2 sets)

Side Raise
22.5 x 15 (2 sets)

Dips
25
15

Close Grip Pullups
15

Pushups
40 (2 sets)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 24, 2011)

Holy smokes!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 25, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Holy smokes!



  Getting there


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 25, 2011)

2/25/11

*Lower and Core*

* 5 min on tread

*Ab Wheel*
20 (2 sets)

*OH Squat*
95 x 10
115 x 10

*TB Deads*
225 x 10
315 x 10
405 x 3
315 x 10

*OH Walking Lunge*
85 x 20 steps (2 sets)

*Hanging Leg Raise*
20 (2 sets)

*Squat*
225 x 5 (2 sets)

** Hoops tomorrow


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 25, 2011)

I remember these - well done!

Weighted Pullups
BW +35 x 10
BW +45 x 8
BW +55 x 6
BW +65 x 3
BW +70 x 3
BW x 15


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2011)

i bet you had cannonball delts after that push day


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 26, 2011)

naturaltan said:


> I remember these - well done!
> 
> Weighted Pullups
> BW +35 x 10
> ...



I'm sure you still crank 'em out :thumb





			
				PM said:
			
		

> i bet you had cannonball delts after that push day



Feeling it today


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 26, 2011)

2/26/11

4 games of full court bball (no calf or knee pain)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 27, 2011)

2/27/11

*Basketball*

5 games of full court (now I'm tired - especially after balling yesterday)

Hot tub then Honey-do list   I'm glad to be in town this week.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 27, 2011)

That's alot of running!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 28, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> That's alot of running!



Sure was


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 28, 2011)

2/28/11

*UPPER*

* 5 min on Row machine

*Corner Press*
OB +25 x 50 
OB +50 x 15
OB +60 x 10
OB +70 x 10
OB +50 x 25

*Weighted Chins*
BW +45 x 5
BW x 15
BW +45 x 5
BW x 12

*Incline DB Press*
60 x 20, 18, 19

*T-bar Row*
160 x 5 (2 sets)

*Overhead Triceps Rope Press*
42.5 x 15 (2 sets)

*Shrugs*
225 x 18
275 x 9, 9

*High Reverse Fly*
40 x 20 (2 sets)

*Seated Dips*
175 x 30, 22, 14

*EZ bar curl*
75 x 15 (2 sets)


----------



## katt (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi YM!   

When I grow up I want to do weighted chins too..


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 28, 2011)

katt said:


> Hi YM!
> 
> When I grow up I want to do weighted chins too..



 I've seen your guns.  I'm sure you can do 'em


----------



## PreMier (Feb 28, 2011)

my legs are too heavy


----------



## Pylon (Mar 1, 2011)

My everything is too heavy.


----------



## katt (Mar 1, 2011)

ok, my turn

My BUTT is too heavy..


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 1, 2011)

You guys are funny


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 1, 2011)

katt said:


> When I grow up I want to do weighted chins too..


Ditto that!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 2, 2011)

3/2/11

*CORE and LOWER*

*Ab Wheel*
30 (3 sets)

*OH Squat*
95 x 10 (3 sets)

*Trapbar Deads*
315 x 12 (3 sets)

*Hanging Leg Raise*
20 (2 sets)

*Leg Press*
200 x 20 
300 x 15 (2 sets)

*SLDL*
225 x 10 (2 sets)

*Decline Situps*
20 (2 sets)


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 2, 2011)

I miss the trap bar....I do get tired of leaving DNA on the oly bar....even with socks pulled up...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 4, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> I miss the trap bar....I do get tired of leaving DNA on the oly bar....even with socks pulled up...



Plus - it's easier on your low-back


----------



## katt (Mar 4, 2011)

ohhhh  that's what you use that bar for?  I have seen it on the gym floor, but no one uses it.  I guess that would alleviate the scraped shins?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 4, 2011)

3/4/11

*UPPER*

*Pushups*
30

*Weighted Sup Grip Pullups*
BW +35 x 8 (2 sets)
BW x 14, 12

*Corner Press*
OB +25 x 25
OB +50 x 10 
OB +60 x 10
OB +70 x 15
OB +75 x 10

*Corner Press and Catch*
OB +50 x 20

*DB Row*
75 x 15
120 x 15 (2 sets)

*DB Press*
70 x 20 (2 sets)

*Shrugs*
225 x 25 (2 sets)

*Seated Dips*
190 x 15 (2 sets)

*High Reverse Fly*
40 x 20 (2 sets)

** Right Shoulder still causing some pain similar to how it felt late last year.  Hopefully I can rehab it over the next month or so.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 4, 2011)

are those flat bench db presses?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 4, 2011)

PreMier said:


> are those flat bench db presses?



Yes.  Why?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 4, 2011)

i was thinking maybe mili db press.  either way i cant do that weight with those reps  but i was gonna shit if it was overhead pressing


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 4, 2011)

PreMier said:


> i was thinking maybe mili db press.  either way i cant do that weight with those reps  but i was gonna shit if it was overhead pressing



That would be nice if it was OH pressing


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 4, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> Plus - it's easier on your low-back



Seems to be the consensus but not necessarily true.  I find it bothers my back more than a regular dead.  I find you can't fully activate your posterior chain correctly, and therefore a lot of the stress falls on your back.  

I don't know, I know a lot of people love them, but I've found they do little for me.  If I want bigger quads, I will squat.  If I want stronger hamstrings, I will dead lift, seems like it's a bad cross between the two exercises.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 5, 2011)

Stewart14 said:


> Seems to be the consensus but not necessarily true.  I find it bothers my back more than a regular dead.  I find you can't fully activate your posterior chain correctly, and therefore a lot of the stress falls on your back.
> 
> I don't know, I know a lot of people love them, but I've found they do little for me.  If I want bigger quads, I will squat.  If I want stronger hamstrings, I will dead lift, seems like it's a bad cross between the two exercises.



Everyone's different when it comes to certain exercises.   However you can't go wrong with Squatting and Deads.  Unfortunately for me - if I go over 400 lbs - TB Deads is my only option


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 5, 2011)

katt said:


> ohhhh that's what you use that bar for? I have seen it on the gym floor, but no one uses it. I guess that would alleviate the scraped shins?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 5, 2011)

PreMier said:


> i was thinking maybe mili db press. either way i cant do that weight with those reps  but i was gonna shit if it was overhead pressing


 well, I may still just shit...those were awesome sets!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 5, 2011)

katt said:


> ohhhh  that's what you use that bar for?  I have seen it on the gym floor, but no one uses it.  I guess that would alleviate the scraped shins?



Give it a try


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 5, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> well, I may still just shit...those were awesome sets!



Thanks........I'm sticking to higher reps while I rehab my shoulder


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 5, 2011)

3/5/11

*CORE*

1 game of ball to warmup

*Ab Wheel* 
35
25

*Side Bends*
45 x 20 each (2 sets)

*Hanging Straight Leg Raise* (to the ceiling)
20 (2 sets)

*Cable Pull Through* (hard to explain this exercise but it crushes your abs)
42.5 x 15 (2 sets)

*Crossover decline situps*
10 each side (2 sets)

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 20 (2 sets)

*Walking Lunge*
35 Kettlebells x 50 steps

*Front Squat holding KB*
35 x 25
55 x 20

** Playing ball tomorrow !


----------



## katt (Mar 5, 2011)

that's some intensive core work there YM!    My grip and forearms would be really hurting after those walking lunges.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 5, 2011)

Wish we had a trapbar!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 5, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> *Walking Lunge*
> 35 Kettlebells x 50 steps


dam! Was that in one set, or did you break it down....if one set...you had to be crying like a little girl at the end of that...I know I would have been...if I could even have done that many!
kudos!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 6, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> dam! Was that in one set, or did you break it down....if one set...you had to be crying like a little girl at the end of that...I know I would have been...if I could even have done that many!
> kudos!



  1 set   I did one big circle around the weight area.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 6, 2011)

katt said:


> that's some intensive core work there YM!    My grip and forearms would be really hurting after those walking lunges.



I'm feeling it today in my glutes


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 6, 2011)

3/6/11

*Basketball*

4 games of full court - got a great sweat going (much better than the treadmill)


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm going to add some core exercises to my routine.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 7, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> I miss the trap bar....I do get tired of leaving DNA on the oly bar.....




Hey, it builds character.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 7, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> Right Shoulder still causing some pain similar to how it felt late last year.  Hopefully I can rehab it over the next month or so.



Did you injure it playing sports or is it just something that developed over time?  Shoulders are tricky, fragile joints.


----------



## katt (Mar 7, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> I'm feeling it today in my glutes




Gotta love that - we just did our lunges today.   But not intense enough to spout some four letter words when you sit down... lol


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 7, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> Did you injure it playing sports or is it just something that developed over time?  Shoulders are tricky, fragile joints.



Heavy lifting


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 7, 2011)

katt said:


> Gotta love that - we just did our lunges today.   But not intense enough to spout some four letter words when you sit down... lol



Are you doing Overhead Lunges (holding a barbell over your head) as you lunge ?  It's a 2 for 1 deal - you get the benefit of some core and glute training at the same time


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 7, 2011)

naturaltan said:


> I'm going to add some core exercises to my routine.



Are you posting your workouts?  All I've seen in your journal is hot chicks and fast bikes - or was it - fast chicks and hot bikes ....


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 7, 2011)

started


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 7, 2011)

3/7/11

*FULLBODY*

* 5 min on tread

*Twisting Jackknives*
20 (2 sets)

*Weighted Pullups*
BW x 12
BW +17.5 x 10
BW +45 x 7, 6, 7

*DB Press*
70 x 18 (2 sets)

*Super Squat*
6 plates x 10
8 plates x 10
10 plates x 10 (2 sets)

*T-bar Row*
165 x 5 (2 sets)

*Seated Dips*
175 x 18, 20

*Shrugs*
225 x 20 (2 sets)

*High Cable Reverse Fly*
40 x 15, 20

*Pushups*
40, 30

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 20
132 x 15 (2 sets)

** Right shoulder is messed up.  Had some major pain doing DB Press.  I'll have go back to my journal last year to see how I rehabbed it.  I'm icing and using ibu right now.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 7, 2011)

My right is giving me fits as well.  If you remember what you did, let me know!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 7, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> My right is giving me fits as well.  If you remember what you did, let me know!



Bummer..............No OH movements - lots of pushups for about 8 weeks.  Ice and ibu after lifting.    It took about 5 months to get back to normal.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 7, 2011)

damn, everyone is getting injured.  i often wonder how much i might progress if i never got hurt


----------



## katt (Mar 8, 2011)

sorry about the shoulder


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 8, 2011)

PreMier said:


> damn, everyone is getting injured. i often wonder how much i might progress if i never got hurt


 think that could be a common thought...but ya gotta work wtih what ya have...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 9, 2011)

Took the last two days off.  I'll hit lower and core tomorrow.   Friday I'll try pushups and pulling.  Just re-read my journal - last time I did pushups for about 6 weeks to rehab it.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 10, 2011)

3/10/11

*Core and Lower*

*Ab wheel rollouts*
20 (3 sets)

*Squat*
135 x 15
225 x 5 

*Super Squat*
12 plates x 5 (3 sets)

*Trapbar Deadlift*
225 x 25 (2 sets)

*Hamstring curl*
95 x 20, 10 * haven't done these in a long time

*KB Walking Lunge* 
35 X 55 steps

*Leg Press*
200 x 25 (2 sets)

*SLDL *
225 x 5 (2 sets)

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 20 (2 sets)

** Good session today


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 10, 2011)

Did you start the diet yet?


----------



## katt (Mar 10, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> Took the last two days off.  I'll hit lower and core tomorrow.   Friday I'll try pushups and pulling.  Just re-read my journal - last time I did pushups for about 6 weeks to rehab it.



Dang... well, look  at it this way.. you're going to have a kick-ass lower body!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 11, 2011)

I was just explaining the trap bar to a couple 'joes' today...diagram and everything....wish we had one here...and come to find out...MY gym here is better than the one at the site I was at this morning...

How's things?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 11, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Did you start the diet yet?



Not yet.   Most likely will in April.   I have some travel over the next two weeks.   

I'd like to get some meal ideas from you.   Please shoot me your typical meals 

Thanks.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 11, 2011)

katt said:


> Dang... well, look  at it this way.. you're going to have a kick-ass lower body!!




  True - why to make it seem positive.  haha


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 11, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> I was just explaining the trap bar to a couple 'joes' today...diagram and everything....wish we had one here...and come to find out...MY gym here is better than the one at the site I was at this morning...
> 
> How's things?



Things are good.  Trying to rehab my shoulder.....fortunately my other nagging injuries are getting better.   I won't be lifting much over the next two weeks.  I have a 3 day technical workshop next week for work then I head to Switzerland from 3/19 - 3/26 for a week long leadership seminar.   I won't have much time while I'm over there since we have all day and evening activities planned.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 11, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the bad wing.  Hope it comes back together for you quickly.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 11, 2011)

Pylon said:


> Sorry to hear about the bad wing.  Hope it comes back together for you quickly.



Thanks.   Shouldn't keep me out for too long.....................


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 11, 2011)

3/11/11

Resting my shoulder - did the treadmill at home (not really the same as a workout)

*40 minutes @ 3.5 rate on 5.0 incline*

at least I broke a little sweat.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 11, 2011)

take some pics of switzerland!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 12, 2011)

PreMier said:


> take some pics of switzerland!



Will do.

Heading here:

Lausanne - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I've been to Zurich (our company HQ) a bunch of times.  This will be my first time in this city.  Can't wait to go


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 12, 2011)

3/12/11


*Core and Lower*

* 5 min on tread

*
Ab Wheel Rollouts*
20 (5 sets)

*Goblet Squat*
35 x 20
55 x 20 (3 sets)

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 25, 15

*Super Squat*
10 plates x 3
14 plates x 3
16 plates x 3 (2 sets)
8 plates x 20

*Decline Crossover Situp*
20 (2 sets)

*KB Walking Lunge*
55 x 20 steps (2 sets)

*Leg Extension*
150 x 20, 15

*STRETCH*


----------



## katt (Mar 12, 2011)

will they give you the 'buddy flys free' pass?  

I've always wanted to snowboard in Switzerland...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 13, 2011)

katt said:


> will they give you the 'buddy flys free' pass?
> 
> I've always wanted to snowboard in Switzerland...



Snowboarding down a mountain would be fun.  We only have hills here.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 13, 2011)

3/13/11

*Treadmill*

30 minutes on 4.0 incline @ 4.0 rate

Some light band work to rehab shoulder.   There is still a lot of pain when I put my arm over my head.   Looks like no upper body exercises for a couple weeks.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 13, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> Snowboarding down a mountain would be fun.  We only have hills here.



I found the second time I went, it was down a mountain. It is much easier for me to learn because you have more time to learn to adjust to the ride. 

Have fun and yes, take a lot of pics for those uf us living vicariously through your trip - US being me. LOL


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah take some pics!  Have fun YM


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 14, 2011)

3/14/11

*LOWER and PULL*

* no push exercises due to my shoulder

*Ab Wheel Rollout*
20 (2 sets)

*Trapbar Deads*
315 x 10
405 x 4 (2 sets)

*Decline Situps *
+ 5 lbs x 20

*Pullups*
10 (4 sets)

*Leg Press*
200 x 30 (2 sets)

*Machine Row*
200 x 10 (3 sets)

*Shrugs*
225 x 15 (3 sets)

* tried push-ups but only got to 20 then the pain started in my right shoulder; also tried side raises, curls and triceps push-downs - all of them created pain.....

I plan on taking the next three days off then hit legs one more time before my trip.   This will give me two weeks off of pushing exercises - my shoulder  better start to feel better    No plans to workout during my trip.  Time to heal up


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 16, 2011)

You go on those trapbar deads.....


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 17, 2011)

Sounds like a smart plan 

Deads looking great, btw!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 18, 2011)

3/18/11

*NO PUSH Workout*

* shot to warmup

*Trapbar Deads*
405 x 5 (2 sets)

*Pullups*
12, 12, 9

*Ab Wheel Rollouts*
20 (2 sets)

*Super Squat*
6 plates x 10 (3 sets)

*Jackknives*
25 (2 sets)

** taking the next week off while I'm traveling.  Hopefully my shoulder heals up


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2011)

have fun!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2011)

katt said:


> I've always wanted to snowboard in Switzerland...


...I'm gonna go there this winter for my R&R....I'll let you know how it is...
-or-y'all come over and hit the slopes /w me!


----------



## Pylon (Mar 21, 2011)

I've been there.  It's nice.  Didn't snowboard, but if you can get there for carnival, they put on quite a show!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 21, 2011)

Damn.  YM gets some awesome boondoggles.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 25, 2011)

Pylon said:


> I've been there. It's nice. Didn't snowboard, but if you can get there for carnival, they put on quite a show!


 they have carnial in Swiss? I was in Italy and saw that....very cool.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 25, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> Things are good.  Trying to rehab my shoulder.....



Wishing you a full and speedy recovery!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 26, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Wishing you a full and speedy recovery!


two words: Swedish Massage....
of course, maybe...there's a Swiss Massage too?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 27, 2011)

I am home.  Safe and sound (and hopefully a little smarter)    The leadership seminar was awesome.  I now have new friends and work contacts in India, Indonesia, Phillipines, Thailand, Lebanon, German, Switzerland, Spain, UK, Canada, Romania, Equador and many others.

I did a LOT of walking.   My goal was to rest my shoulder for a week therefore I did not bring any workout clothes.  The funny thing is I had to walk by the gym (on my floor) a couple times a day.   My shoulder feels better (not healed) but better.  I'll test it out tomorrow.  I'm adjusting to the 5 hour time change.

I'll post a couple picks in the next few days.

Next workout: tomorrow


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 27, 2011)

welcome home, amigo!
I love traveling, but it is true: There ain't no place like home.
Hope the shoulder is better.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 27, 2011)

pics or gtfo!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 27, 2011)

Welcome back YM!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 28, 2011)

3/28/11

*UPPER*

* 5 min on tread

** Took it light and easy today.  Looks like the 10 days off from UPPER body helped 

*Corner Press*
OB +25 x 75 (per arm - switching every 15 reps)
OB +25 x 75 "
OB +25 x 50 "

*Pullups*
15, 14, 13, 12

*Pushups*
25, 30, 30, 35

*T-bar Row*
135 x 5 (4 sets)

*Reverse Fly*
30 x 10 (3 sets)

*Shrugs*
225 x 15 (3 sets)

*Pushups*
25, 25

*Sup grip Pullups*
10, 9


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 29, 2011)

3/29/11

*Legs*

* 5 min on tread

*Trapbar Dead*
315 x 10
405 x 3 (2 sets)
315 x 10 (2 sets)

*Super Squat*
8 plates x 10 (4 sets)

*Walking KB Lunges*
55 x 20 steps (2 sets)


----------



## PreMier (Mar 29, 2011)

nice pulls.  and damn thats a lot fo corner pressing lol


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 30, 2011)

Are those sets of 75 reps on the corner press?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 30, 2011)

PreMier said:


> nice pulls.  and damn thats a lot fo corner pressing lol



  Thanks......thankfully my shoulder feels pretty good.



			
				TT said:
			
		

> Are those sets of 75 reps on the corner press?



haha  I figured if I was going light I better up the reps


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 30, 2011)

Are the high rep corners helping to rehab the shoulder?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 31, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Are the high rep corners helping to rehab the shoulder?



They helped last time.   This was my first session of rehab (round 2).   My shoulder feels better now that it has for the past month 

My legs are sore as hell right now.  Taking a week of has it's Pros and Cons....hahaha


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 31, 2011)

dang, brotha....can't keep a good man down! nice workouts


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 31, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> dang, brotha....can't keep a good man down! nice workouts



  Thanks B.   Feels good to get back at it.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 31, 2011)

3/31/11

*UPPER*

* 5 minutes on tread

*Corner Press*
OB +25 x 60
OB +35 x 20
OB +45 x 10
OB +50 x 10
OB +60 x 5

*Weighted Chins*
BW +35 x 5
BW +45 x 5 (4 sets)

*Pushups*
40, 35 (3 sets)

*T-bar Row*
140 x 5
150 x 5
160 x 5

*Reverse Fly*
30 x 10 
35 x 10 (2 sets)

*Pushups*
30 (4 sets)

*Shrugs*
225 x 10 (2 sets)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 31, 2011)

Look at you go on those weighted pull-ups.  Yikes!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 1, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> 3/31/11
> *Corner Press*
> OB +25 x 60


so...when you say this....you do 60 reps per hand w/out stopping?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 1, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> so...when you say this....you do 60 reps per hand w/out stopping?



Normally I alternate hands every 15 - 20 reps.  I was too lazy to write that .. haha   I have done some sets up to 50 non-stop reps.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 1, 2011)

4/1/11

*LOWER and CORE*

* shot to warm up

*Ab Wheel*
20 (3 sets)

*Squat* 
225 x 8 (2 sets)

*SLDL*
225 x 10 (2 sets)

*OH Walking Lunge*
65 x 25 steps (2 sets)

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 20 (2 sets)

*Hanging straight leg raise*
20 (2 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 2, 2011)

4/2/11

*
Basketball*

2 hours

* I'm tired now...........


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 2, 2011)

Here are a few pics from the trip.

The harbor pics are Lausanne and the fountain pic is Geneva.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 3, 2011)

4/3/11

*UPPER*

* 1 game of ball to warmup

Corner Press
OB +50 x 15 (3 sets)

Machine Row
200 x 15, 15, 12

Pushups
30 (8 sets)

Pullups
10 (4 sets - slow and low - that was the tempo)

Side Raise/Front Raise
17.5 x 5 / 5  (2 sets)

Standing Cable Reverse Fly
35 x 15 (3 sets)

Dips/Pullups
10 / 10

Seated Preacher Curls
35 x 8 (2 sets)

Reverse Grip Single Cable pushdown
35 x 10
40 x 10 
45 x 10


----------



## PreMier (Apr 3, 2011)

cable reverse fly.

do you do these on the lowest setting, and then bend over? or?


----------



## Pylon (Apr 4, 2011)

Great pics, YM.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 4, 2011)

PreMier said:


> cable reverse fly.
> 
> do you do these on the lowest setting, and then bend over? or?



Nope - I do them on a high setting - I keep my elbow about my shoulders the entire movement.



			
				P said:
			
		

> Great pics, YM. Thanks for sharing.



It was beautiful over there.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 4, 2011)

4/4/11

*LOWER and CORE*

* 5 min on tread

*Ab Wheel* 
10 (3 sets)

*OH Squat*
45 x 15
65 x 15 
85 x 15

*Trapbar Deads*
225 x 15 (3 sets)

*Leg Press*
200 x 20
300 x 15
400 x 6 (2 sets)

*OH Lunge*
75 x 25 (2 sets)

*Hanging Leg Raise*
20 (3 sets)

* ready for a day off tomorrow after 5 days in a row


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 4, 2011)

Good stuff.  Did you and the wife start your diet challenge?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 6, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Good stuff.  Did you and the wife start your diet challenge?



Yes - so this means NO MORE PIZZA FRIDAYS .......


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 6, 2011)

4/6/11

*UPPER*

* 5 min on tread

*Corner Press*
OB +25 x 20 (2 sets)
OB +50 x 10 (4 sets)
OB +60 x 10 (2 sets)

*Weighted Pullups*
BW +35 x 5
BW +55 x 3
BW +65 x 3
BW +75 x 3
BW x 12

*Pushups*
30 (5 sets)

*T-bar Row*
135 x 6
145 x 6
155 x 6 (2 sets)

*Cable High Reverse Fly*
35 x 15 (2 sets)

*Shrugs*
225 x 12, 15


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 6, 2011)

PreMier said:


> do you do these on the lowest setting, and then bend over? or?


This just sounds SO wrong 



yellowmoomba said:


> Yes - so this means NO MORE PIZZA FRIDAYS .......


Pizza is overrated. What type of diet did you decide to do?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 6, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Pizza is overrated. What type of diet did you decide to do?



No specific diet ... just better foods.    It helps my wife is making healthier food for dinner.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 6, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> No specific diet ... just better foods. It helps my wife is making healthier food for dinner.


Great that you are doing it together. I know you are already lean, and from pics I have seen, she looks lean too, so you guys do not have to do anything extreme. Just good ole calorie deficit, keep the protein at 1g per lb of lean bodyweight and you are good to go.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 7, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Pizza is overrated. What type of diet did you decide to do?



Liar.  LIIAAAAAAAAARRRRR!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 7, 2011)

Pylon said:


> Liar. LIIAAAAAAAAARRRRR!!!!


\
What he said...JD....your comment was MEAN! 'specially for those of us who have not HAD pizza...I mean GOOOOOOOD pizza in over two years!
(actually told the parents that when they pick me up at the airport, we are gonna stop and get pizza and beer)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 10, 2011)

4/9/11

*UPPER*

* shot to warmup

*Corner Press*
OB +25 x 20
OB +50 x 15 (2 sets)
OB +25 x 40 (2 sets)

*Weighted Chins*
BW +45 x 5
BW +70 x 3
BW +90 x 2
BW +45 x 8
BW +45 x 7

*Pushups*
50
40
40
30

*DB Row*
100 x 10
130 x 15 (2 sets)

*Reverse Cable Fly*
35 x 20 (2 sets)

*Close Grip Pushups*
25 (3 sets)

*Shrugs*
225 x 15 (2 sets)


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 10, 2011)

Just another kick-ass workout in the life of YM.    BW+90 chins.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 11, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> Just another kick-ass workout in the life of YM.    BW+90 chins.



Thanks TT.  100 next week!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 11, 2011)

4/11/11

*
LOWER and CORE*

*Ab Wheel*
20 (3 sets)

*Trapbar Deads*
225 x 10
315 x 15
365 x 10
405 x 5
315 x 10

*Hanging Leg Raise*
20 (3 sets)

*OH Squat*
85 x 15 (3 sets)

*OH Walking Lunge*
85 x 25 steps (2 sets)

*Leg Press*
200 x 30 (2 sets)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 11, 2011)

I haven't had pizza in at least 6 months, except for SuperBowl weekend when I ordered Papa Johns..... an absolutely awful pizza, threw most of it away.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 12, 2011)

really? I like pappa johns....and..when did....had that garlic butter....and those peppers....yeah....hhmmm.....
and I also left the States at a wadly 234lbs....

BW+90 on pull ups????? That's.....ama-(wait for it)-zing!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 12, 2011)

4/12/11

All the pizza talk is making me hungry............

*UPPER*

* 5 min on tread

*Weighted Chins*
BW +45 x 5 (4 sets)

*Corner Press*
OB +25 x 25 (6 sets)

*Pushups*
30 (6 sets)

*Machine Row*
180 x 10 (2 sets)

*Cable Reverse Fly*
35 x 20 (3 sets)

*Side Raise*
20 x 10 (2 sets)

*Chins* 
10 (3 sets)

* Right shoulder still sore


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 13, 2011)

I wonder why, you animal-
It getting any better?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 13, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> I wonder why, you animal-
> It getting any better?



Not fast enough.........................:geewhiz

How's yours?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 13, 2011)

its better. Still some exercises I won't even try...dips...and I used to love em.
my left elbow is annoying me....WTF? This getting...more mature....yeah...mature...is over rated....


----------



## syed2011 (Apr 13, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> I just want to try something new.  I combined a bunch of different exercises that I like and some new ones.
> 
> My diet will be "cleaner".   Normally its:
> 
> ...



Can you suggest any specific protein shake for 22 year old Boy.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 14, 2011)

syed2011 said:


> Can you suggest any specific protein shake for 22 year old Boy.



My favorite:

100% Whey Gold Standard - $21.99 | Optimum Nutrition: True Strength

BANANA


----------



## Pylon (Apr 14, 2011)

Mmmmm....banana whey.

I like mine mixed in oatmeal with a spoonful of PB.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 14, 2011)

Pylon said:


> Mmmmm....banana whey.
> 
> I like mine mixed in oatmeal with a spoonful of PB.



Banana Whey would be good with that combo.

I have mine either with just water (morning and evening) and after my workout with peaches, raspberries and OJ


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 14, 2011)

4/14/11

*LOWER and CORE*

* shot to warmup

*Trapbar Deads*
315 x 10 (3 sets)

*Hanging Leg Raise*
20 (3 sets)

*Leg Press*
200 x 32
300 x 10
400 x 5

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 20 (3 sets)

*OH Walking Lunge* 
85 x 15 (2 sets)

* Average workout.  

My wife headed out to NJ today (Jersey - stay away ....)   Her grandma passed away so her entire family (minus kids) traveled out there for the funeral.

I'm on "daddy duty" for the next three days


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 15, 2011)

Sorry to hear that.  Where abouts in Jersey?

Beyond Nutrition All Day Whey is a good choice too.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 15, 2011)

4/15/11

*UPPER*

* shot with Miller to warm up.  He's gonna be a "baller"  

*Weighted Pullup*
BW x 10
BW +45 x 5
BW +70 x 3
BW +100 x 1
BW +45 x 5

*Pushups*
40, 45, 40

*Corner Press*
OB +25 x 20
OB +35 x 20
OB +45 x 20 (3 sets)
* NO PAIN

*Shrugs*
245 x 12 (3 sets)

*DB Row*
130 x 12 (2 sets)

*Side Raise*
20 x 10 (2 sets)

*Wide Sup Grip Pullups*
12 (2 sets)

*Pushups*
35 (2 sets)

* My right shoulder is slowly getting better.  Still no benching, dips or direct triceps work.  At least the corner presses and push-ups don't hurt.  Icing right now and popping some Ibu.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 16, 2011)

4/16/11

*Basketball*

90 minutes of ball.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 18, 2011)

4/18/11

*UPPER and CORE*

Ab Wheel rollouts
25 (2 sets)

Weighted Chins
BW +35 x 11, 9, 8

Pushups
40, 40, 40, 30

OH Squat
95 x 12 (3 sets)

Weighted Pullups
BW +45 x 8, 7

Pushups
40, 40, 30

T-bar Row
135 x 5, 8, 8

Corner Press
OB +25 x 10 (4 sets)
OB +35 x 10
OB +45 x 10
OB +55 x 10
OB +60 x 10
OB +45 x 30

Cable Reverse Fly
35 x 20 (3 sets)

Close Pushups
30 (3 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 18, 2011)

Heading to Dallas tomorrow morning so I'll have two days off from the gym.  Lower workout planned for Thursday then upper on Friday and hoops on Saturday.

Shoulder is getting better but still have some intense pain.   Nothing some advil, red wine and the hot tub won't take care of tonight


----------



## caaraa (Apr 19, 2011)

good


----------



## Pylon (Apr 19, 2011)

yellowmoomba;2266843
Shoulder is getting better but still have some intense pain.   Nothing some advil said:


> Are there any problems that combo wouldn't fix?  Or at least improve?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 21, 2011)

4/21/11

*LOWER and CORE*

* 5 min on tread

*Ab Wheel Rollouts*
25 (2 sets)

*Trapbar Deads*
315 x 8
405 x 5, 4

*Hanging Leg Raise*
20, 30

*Super Squat*
4 plates x 5
8 plates x 5
10 plates x 5
12 plates x 5
14 plates x 5
10 plates x 10

*OH Lunge*
95 x 20 steps (2 sets)

*2 ' box jump*
10

*Inch Worms*
25 (2 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 22, 2011)

4/22/11

*PUSH*

* some rehab work for my shoulder.   It's been aching since last Monday's workout.

*Pushups*
20 (20 sets)

*Front / Side Raise Superset*
20 / 20 (5 sets)

*HOOPS tomorrow*


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 23, 2011)

Shoulder problems suck.  Mine is progressing, and the other day I tried 3 sets of bench 135 x 8.  Felt fine, paid for it all the next day....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 24, 2011)

4/23/11

*Basketball*

1 hour  (only got two games in..Lost both of them 11 - 10 ...)


======

4/24/11

*Basketball* 

1  1/2 hours  (got six games in today - all W's)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 24, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Shoulder problems suck.  Mine is progressing, and the other day I tried 3 sets of bench 135 x 8.  Felt fine, paid for it all the next day....




That's a bummer....I feel your pain.......


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 26, 2011)

4/26/11

*Lower, Pull and Core* (no push)

* 5 min on tread

*Ab Wheel Rollouts*
20 (2 sets)

*Trapbar Deads*
315 x 12 (3 sets)

*Pullups*
12 (3 sets)

*SLDL*
225 x 8 (2 sets)

*Sup Grip Pullups*
10 (2 sets)

*KB Lunge* 
55 x 12 steps (3 sets)

*OH Squat*
105 x 12 (2 sets)

*T-bar Row*
135 x 8 (2 sets)

* hopefully no shoulder pain tomorrow


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 26, 2011)

Your trapbar deads are incredible.  I go to one of those chains.... Retro Fitness, and lately I'm going to one close to work.  I noticed they have a trapbar, whereas the others I go to don't.  My old gym had one and I loved it.  Guess trapbar deads are in my future.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 26, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Your trapbar deads are incredible.  I go to one of those chains.... Retro Fitness, and lately I'm going to one close to work.  I noticed they have a trapbar, whereas the others I go to don't.  My old gym had one and I loved it.  Guess trapbar deads are in my future.



Sweet!!  TB Deads are one of my favorite exercises.  Most "chains" don't have them.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 28, 2011)

4/28/11

*LOWER AND CORE*

* treadmill intervals to warmup

1 min at 4.0 rate
1 min at 7.0
1 min at 4.0
1 min at 8.0
1 min at 4.0
1 min at 9.0
1 min at 4.0

*Ab Wheel*
25, 20

*Squat* 
225 x 8 (3 sets)

*Swiss Ball Inch Worm*
25 (2 sets)

*Sumo Deads*
225 x 20

*Regular Deads*
225 x 15

*Super Squat*
4 plates x 10
6 plates x 10
8 plates x 10
10 plates x 10
12 plates x 3

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 20 (2 sets)

*Treadmill intervals*
1 min at 4.0 rate
1 min at 9.0
1 min at 4.0
1 min at 10.0
1 min at 4.0
1 min at 11.0
1 min at 4.0


----------



## PreMier (Apr 28, 2011)

damn, i bet you're sore after that!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 29, 2011)

PreMier said:


> damn, i bet you're sore after that!



I little sore today    I'm heading back to the doc next week to re-check my shoulder ...................   It's been 3 months since I re-injured it.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 29, 2011)

4/29/11

*UPPER*

* shot to warmup

*Weighted Chins*
BW x 10
BW +45 x 5
BW +70 x 5
BW +90 x 2
BW +45 x 8

*Pushups*
40 (4 sets)

*Pushups with feet on Swiss ball*
20 * stopped - shoulder hurt

*Pushups with hands on 1' box*
20 * stopped - shoulder hurt

*Wide Pullups*
12

*Close Sup Grip Pullups*
12

*Pushups*
30 (3 sets)

*Row Machine*
200 x 15, 12, 10


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 30, 2011)

4/30/11

90 minutes of hoops today.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 30, 2011)

Something tells me you like pushups?  LOL

So what is your take on Tressel?  Should he be fired?  I didn't think so at first, but the more I hear the more I know he really fucked up.  Hard to fire a guy that won a Natl Champ, six straight Big Ten titles and , uh well.... usually beats Michigan.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 30, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Something tells me you like pushups?  LOL
> 
> So what is your take on Tressel?  Should he be fired?  I didn't think so at first, but the more I hear the more I know he really fucked up.  Hard to fire a guy that won a Natl Champ, six straight Big Ten titles and , uh well.... usually beats Michigan.



I don't like pushups................but that's all I can do.  

If it was his first offense - No.  However, he had issues at Youngstown State  with the QB then add in Marice Clarrett now this...........He just got busted again - three stricks and your out!!

It's too bad of your guys ...............


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 1, 2011)

5/1/11

Basketball again

1 hour


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 2, 2011)

5/2/11

*UPPER*

* 5 min on tread

*A) Chins *10
*B) Pushups* 30
(5 sets)

*Machine Row* 190 x 8 (3 sets)

*Reverse Fly* 35 x 20 (3 sets)

*A) Wide Sup Grip Pullups* 10
*B) Pushups* 30 
(2 sets)

*Corner Press*  OB +45 x 15 (3 sets)

* Shoulder a little sore after this workout.........


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 2, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Something tells me you like pushups? LOL
> 
> So what is your take on Tressel? Should he be fired? I didn't think so at first, but the more I hear the more I know he really fucked up. Hard to fire a guy that won a Natl Champ, six straight Big Ten titles and , uh well.... usually beats Michigan.


I hear that on pushups.... I can do a little more, but that is my main focus.

I never thought Clarett was Tressel's fault. He was just a talented asshole that got every opportunity and just didn't get it until it was too late.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 3, 2011)

5/3/11

*CORE and LOWER*

* 5 min on tread

*Trapbar Deads*
315 x 15 (3 sets)
*
Swiss ball Inchworm*
30 (2 sets)

*OH Squat*
85 x 15 (2 sets)

*KB Lunge*
55 x 30 steps, 20 steps

* quick workout today


----------



## PreMier (May 3, 2011)

whens the doctor appt?

excited for boating yet


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 5, 2011)

PreMier said:


> whens the doctor appt?
> 
> excited for boating yet



Never connected with the doc............

YES - my boat is prepped - just waiting for the weather to break.  I'm heading to Zurich on Monday so most likely I'll put it next week.  I get back in town Saturday night.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 5, 2011)

5/5/11

*UPPER*

* 5 min on tread

*Pullups*
BW x 12
BW +30 x 10
BW +30 x 10
BW x 12

*Pushups*
40, 35, 35

*Corner Press*
OB +35 x 20 (3 sets)

*Shrugs*
225 x 20 (2 sets)

*T-bar*
135 x 5 (2 sets)

*Reverse Fly*
35 x 20 (2 sets)

*Close Pushups*
25 (3 sets)

*Wide Sup Grip Pullups*
12 (3 sets)


----------



## Triple Threat (May 5, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> I'm heading to Zurich on Monday



Is that becoming your home away from home?  At least you get to travel to decent places.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 5, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> Is that becoming your home away from home?  At least you get to travel to decent places.



True.

Heading to Toronto and Denver in June
No where hopefully in July and August (except on the lake here)
Vegas in September

Not bad places


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 5, 2011)

So when are you coming to Camden? 

Not sure where your plant is, but not all of Camden is a ghetto.  I actually drive thru Camden on my way to work, about 2 miles, and I am still alive.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 5, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> So when are you coming to Camden?
> 
> Not sure where your plant is, but not all of Camden is a ghetto.  I actually drive thru Camden on my way to work, about 2 miles, and I am still alive.



Ooooo   it's ghetto according to my employee - they found a dead prostitute in the dumpster last year and had a stabbing near the driveway.

No plans to come there anytime soon....


----------



## PreMier (May 5, 2011)




----------



## yellowmoomba (May 8, 2011)

5/8/11

*Ball *

1 hour


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 9, 2011)

5/9/11

*Core, Lower and upper pull*

* shot to warm up

*Ab Wheel*
20 (3 sets)

*Weighted Pullups*
BW x 10
BW +45 x 5
BW +70 x 4
BW +90 x 3
BW +45 x 8

*OH Squat*
95 x 15
115 x 10
135 x 5

*Weighted Chins*
BW +45 x 8, 7, 6

*Trapbar Deads*
315 x 10 (2 sets)

*Row Machine* 
190 x 8 (3 sets)

* jumping on a flight in a couple hours.  Most likely will not get any sleep (bummer) and I lose 5 hours heading East.  I arrive in Zurich around 9 AM Tuesday.   I plan on doing a "pushup" workout on Wednesday and maybe a FB light workout on Friday.  The hotel gym is not equipped with more than some small dbs.    I head home Saturday am and arrive in the D by 6PM.    By at it on Sunday 

(Got the boat in yesterday


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 9, 2011)

Have a great trip!

Bet the boat was fun!


----------



## Burner02 (May 12, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> True.
> 
> Heading to Toronto and Denver in June
> No where hopefully in July and August (except on the lake here)
> ...


 when in June? I"ll be home May 27-June 15


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 15, 2011)

5/15/11

Made it back safe 

Balled today for about 90 minutes.

--

Worked out on Friday at the hotel gym.  Treadmill, curls, band work for back and shoulders and push-ups.


----------



## PreMier (May 15, 2011)

was it warm there?


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 15, 2011)

PreMier said:


> was it warm there?



It was sunny and in the 70s.  We had team dinners so I didn't get out except for the first and last day.    Downtown Zurich is pretty cool - there is the main train station, a lake, cobblestone roads and lots of bars, restaurants and stores.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 16, 2011)

5/16/11

*FULLBODY*

* 5 min on tread

*Ab Wheel*
25

*Weighted Pullups*
BW x 10
BW +45 x 7, 8
BW +70 x 3
BW +90 x 2

*Pushups*
40 (4 sets)

*Weighted Chins*
BW +100 x 1 | dropset | BW x 10

*Trapbar Deads*
315 x 10
365 x 10
405 x 3 (2 sets)

*Corner Press*
OB +25 x 20
OB +35 x 20
OB +40 x 20
* no pain 

*Reverse Fly* * new machine
25 x 20 (3 sets)

*Row Machine*
200 x 15 (2 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 18, 2011)

5/18/11

*FULLBODY*

* Not feeling it today - very tired.

** 5 min on tread

*Ab Wheel*
20 (2 sets)

*Squat*
225 x 8 (2 sets)

*Weighted Chins*
BW x 10
BW +45 x 8, 6, 6

*Pushups*
30, 45, 35

*Leg Press*
200 x 20
300 x 15

*Corner Press*
OB +35 x 15
OB +40 x 15
OB +45 x 15
OB +45 x 20

*T-bar Row*
135 x 12 (2 sets)

*** Done.


----------



## Burner02 (May 20, 2011)

when will you be in Denver?


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 20, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> when will you be in Denver?



Plans changed.   I will not be going out there in June.  Probably in the fall.  I have a couple new employees in Golden.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 20, 2011)

5/20/11

Fullbody

* damn I forgot how hard FB workouts are

* shot to warmup.  Shot was on.  We'll see how tomorrow's hoops goes 

Inch Worm
25

Weighted Chins
BW +55 x 5 (3 sets)

Xplode Incline Press
180 x 15 (3 sets)

SLDL
225 x 8 (2 sets)

Machine Row
220 x 12
240 x 10 
255 x 7

Pushups
40 (2 sets)

Weighted Sup Grip Pullups
BW +35 x 8 (2 sets)

OH Squat
95 x 12 (2 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 23, 2011)

5/22/11

*Basketball*

5 games - Great sweat; shot was on today.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 23, 2011)

5/23/11

*UPPER*

* 5 min on tread

*Weighted Pullups*
BW x 10
BW +45 x 10
BW +55 x 8
BW +70 x 5
BW +55 x 7

*Pushups*
50
40

*Shrugs*
225 x 15
295 x 8
315 x 6
225 x 15

*Reverse Fly*
35 x 20 (2 sets)

*T-bar Row*
135 x 12 (3 sets)

*Corner Press*
OB +35 x 20
OB +45 x 20
OB +50 x 20
OB +55 x 20

*Weighted Chins*
BW +45 x 8, 7

*Close Pushups*
40 (2 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 24, 2011)

5/24/11

*Lower and Core*

* 5 min on tread

*Ab Wheel*
25 (2 sets)

*OH Squat*
95 x 10
115 x 10

*Trapbar Deads*
315 x 15
405 x 5
315 x 10

*Hanging Leg Raise*
35
25

*KB Lunge*
55 x 20 (2 sets)

*Super Squat*
8 plates x 15 (2 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 26, 2011)

5/25/11

*UPPER*

* 5 min on tread

*Weighted Chins*
BW x 8
BW +45 x 6
BW +70 x 4
BW +90 x 2
BW +115 x 0 (almost) | dropset | BW x 12

*Pushups*
55, 40 (3 sets)

*Weighted Wide Grip Pullups*
BW +45 x 5

*Corner Press*
OB +25 x 20
OB +50 x 15
OB +60 x 15 (2 sets)

*Machine Row*
180 x 12
200 x 9, 8

*Seated Dips*
175 x 25, 22

*Reverse Fly*
40 x 15 (3 sets)

*Close Pushups*
30, 25, 20

*Side Raise*
15 x 15 (2 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 27, 2011)

5/27/11

*Core and Lower*

* shot for 20 minutes

*Trunk Pulldowns | Leg Raises Superset*
97.5 x 20 | 35 (2 sets)

*KB Squat*
55 x 20

*Walking KB Lunge*
55 x 26 steps (2 sets)

*Dragonflags*
5 (2 sets)

*Squat* (narrow stance)
135 x 20 (2 sets)
225 x 8

*Ab Wheel *
20 (2 sets)

*Leg Press*
200 x 20
300 x 15

*Side Bends*
45 x 25 (2 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 28, 2011)

5/28/11

*Ball*

3 games of ball.   Not very good today........

Proud of my wife.   She ran her first marathon today.   She didn't break any records but she finished under 5 hours.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 29, 2011)

5/29/11

Basketball

5 games


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 31, 2011)

5/31/11

*UPPER*

* shot for 15 minutes

*Sup Grip Pulldowns*
185 x 15
220 x 6 (3 sets)

*Corner Press*
OB +40 x 20 
OB +50 x 20
OB +65 x 20
OB +50 x 25

*Machine Row*
215 x 20
245 x 12 (2 sets)

*Seated Dips*
190 x 20 (2 sets)

*Reverse Fly*
35 x 25 (3 sets)

*Side Raise*
17.5 x 15 (2 sets)

*Pushups*
60, 40 (3 sets)

*Chins*
12 (2 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 1, 2011)

6/1/11

Lower and Core

* shot to warm up

Ab wheel
30, 20

Trapbar Deads
315 x 10
405 x 5, 3

Trunk Pulldowns
97.5 x 20

Lying Leg Raise
25 (3

Front/Side/Back Lunge
55 x 3 (2 sets)

Jump Squats holding 45lbs
20


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 2, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> Proud of my wife.   She ran her first marathon today.   She didn't break any records but she finished under 5 hours.



I've done a half and that was plenty.  Kudos to anyone who finishes a marathon.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 4, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> I've done a half and that was plenty.  Kudos to anyone who finishes a marathon.



  I agree.

6/4/11

*Fullbody*

*shot to warm up

Inch Worm
25 (3 sets)

Corner Press
OB +25 x 15
OB +35 x 10
Ob +45 X 10
OB +55 X 10
OB +65 X 10 (3 sets)

Row Machine
220 x 15 (2 sets)

Trapbar Deads
315 x 10 (3 sets)

Pushups
55, 40, 30

SLDL
225 x 10 (2 sets)

Pushups
45, 35, 30

Side Bends
45 x 25

....

Then I came home a built an outdoor fire pit (about 3 hours of digging, tamping and laying down stone and bricks.............)   Time to break it in.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 5, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> I've done a half and that was plenty. Kudos to anyone who finishes a marathon.


 what he said.
except I havent even done the 1/2....  

Too bad about Denver. 
Spent a day on a lake on a boat yesterday. I'm gonna have to get one now...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 5, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> what he said.
> except I havent even done the 1/2....
> 
> Too bad about Denver.
> Spent a day on a lake on a boat yesterday. I'm gonna have to get one now...



Boats are nice......but it's better to have friends with boats.   You bring the beer and you get to hang on the boat.   You don't have to worry about all the maintenance, cleaning, fixing, etc....

....

Just came in off of my boat........of course you have to have a boat if you live on the lake     Great day today.  80 and all sun!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 6, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> Boats are nice......but it's better to have friends with boats.



And even better to have friends with benefits.  :bounce:  Oh sorry, were we talking about other stuff?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 10, 2011)

6/10/11

*UPPER*

* shot to warmup

** took 5 days off while I was traveling.    Shoulder is feeling better.  Left elbow sore so no pullups.

*Pushups*
40 (3 sets)

*Straight arms pulldowns*
57.5 x 15 (3 sets)

*Corner Press*
OB +25 x 12
OB +50 x 12
OB +60 x 12
OB +70 x 12 L | +50 x 20 R
OB +50 x 20

*Machine Row*
200 x 15 (3 sets)

*Shrugs*
225 x 12 (2 sets)

*Side Raise*
15 x 20 (3 sets)

*Close Pushups*
30 (3 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 11, 2011)

6/11/11

*Basketball*

* 6 games. Played well.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 12, 2011)

6/12/11

*Basketball*

* 7 games today.   Another good day


----------



## x~factor (Jun 12, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> 6/12/11
> 
> *Basketball*
> * 7 games today.   Another good day


Full court?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 12, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Full court?



  It was a good run   We lost the first game and won the next six in a row.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 13, 2011)

6/13/11

*UPPER*

* 5 minutes on tread

*Pushups*
30 (4 sets)

*Pullups*
15
10 (3 sets)

*Corner Press*
OB +35 x 15
OB +45 x 15
OB +55 x 15
OB +65 x 15
OB +75 x 10
OB +55 x 20
* shoulder feeling better - not 100% but about 75%

*T-bar Row*
135 x 12 (4 sets)

*Side Raise | Front Raise Superset *
17.5 x 20 | 17.5 x 15 (2 sets)

*Shrugs*
225 x 12 (2 sets)

*Pushups*
20 close | 30 wide (2 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 16, 2011)

6/14/11

*Volleyball*

90 minutes


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 16, 2011)

6/16/11

*Core and Lower*

* 5 min on tread

*Ab wheel*
25 (2 sets)

*Trapbar Deads*
315 x 15 (2 sets)

*Inchworms*
25 (2 sets)

*Side Bend*
55 x 15
70 x 15

*Decline Situps*
35 (2 sets)

*SLDL*
225 x 15, 12

* right knee a little sore from 13 games of bball over the weekend then volleyball on Tuesday; plan on only hooping one day this weekend rather than two;


----------



## jagbender (Jun 16, 2011)

Interesting Journal been readibng for a while. 

I used to live in MI  loved the summers,  Just couldn't stand the other eleven months of the year. 

Live in SW Florida now.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 19, 2011)

jagbender said:


> I used to live in MI loved the summers, Just couldn't stand the other eleven months of the year.
> 
> Live in SW Florida now.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 19, 2011)

6/18/11

*UPPER*

Corner Press
OB +55 x 20 (3 sets)

Pullups
10 (3 sets)

Row Machine
200 x 15 (2 sets)

Pushups
30 (6 sets)

T-bar Row
145 x 10 (3 sets)

Side Raise
17.5 x 15 (3 sets)

BW Facepulls
20 (3 sets)



6/19/11

*Basketball* 

5 games ...didn't play well today.........


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 19, 2011)

a little late, but happy fathers day buddy!   hope you had a great day


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 20, 2011)

Stewart14 said:


> a little late, but happy fathers day buddy!   hope you had a great day



Thanks....Same to you.  How are the little ones?   

We had a good time on the boat and a BBQ after


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 20, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Interesting Journal been readibng for a while.
> 
> I used to live in MI  loved the summers,  Just couldn't stand the other eleven months of the year.
> 
> Live in SW Florida now.



Welcome to the journal.   Not to many PRs in here lately - more injuries and rehab than anything else -but still plugging away     I caught a condition called "the 40's" .....haha


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 20, 2011)

6/20/11

*UPPER*

* 5 min on tread

*Ab Wheel*
35, 30, 25

*Pullups*
10, 10, 10, 10, 8

*Pushups*
30, 30, 30, 30 

*Corner Press*
OB +35 x 10
OB +45 x 15
OB +55 x 20
OB +55 x 20
OB +35 x 15/15/15 alternating every arm (45/arm)

*Machine Row*
180 x 12, 12, 12

*Shrugs*
225 x 15, 15, 15

*Close Pushups / Pushdown superset*
20 / 57.5 x 25 (3 sets)

*Side Raise*
20 x 15 (3 sets)

*Pushups*
30 (5 sets)

* kinda sucks not being able to go heavy on due to some nagging joint pain.  Taking the next two days off.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 24, 2011)

6/24/11

*UPPER*

* 5 min on tread

*Pullups / Pushup SUPERSET*
10 / 30 (3 sets)

*T-bar Row*
135 x 10, 8, 8 

*Corner Press*
OB +35 x 15
OB +45 x 15
OB +55 x 15
OB +65 x 15 (2 sets)

*Reverse Fly*
40 x 22 (2 sets)

*Close Pushups*
40, 30

*Machine Row*
190 x 10 (2 sets)

*Seated Chest Press*
155 x 10 (2 sets) * first time doing these in a while

*Shrugs*
225 x 15
275 x 6

*Triceps Pushdown*
57 x 15
67 x 15
77 x 15

** Need to start taking Fish Oil again.   Lots of joint aches lately


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 26, 2011)

6/25/11

*Core and Lower*

* 10 min on Row machine

*Ab wheel*
30 (2 sets)

*Inch Worm*
30 (2 sets)

*KB squat*
55 x 20 (2 sets)

*OH Squat*
75 x 15

*OH Walking Lunge*
75 x 25 steps (2 sets)

*TB Deads*
315 x 10 (3 sets)

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 15 

*Leg Press*
200 x 15
300 x 15


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 26, 2011)

6/26/11

*Basketball *

4 games.....Played OK.  Kinda tired from yesterday's leg workout.  

It's about time for a change to the program.  Just not sure what I want to focus on ...............


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 27, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> 6/25/11
> 
> *OH Walking Lunge*
> 75 x 25 steps (2 sets)


 so....is that 75lbs per hand?
ho-lee.....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 27, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> so....is that 75lbs per hand?
> ho-lee.....



LOL....no but "OH" stands for Overhead.   Doing lunges with weight over your head (arms fully extended) is a good test to see how strong your core is.      I think the most I've done with OH Walking Lunges was 115.    In place OH lunges I've got to 135 but only a couple.  

Try 'em out and let me now what you think.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 27, 2011)

6/27/11

*UPPER*

* 10 min on Row Machine - 2500 M

*Pushups* (one legged)
30, 40, 40, 35, 35

*Pullups*
10 (5 sets)

*Corner Press*
OB +45 X 15
OB +55 X 15
OB +65 X 15
OB +75 X 10
OB +45 X 30

*T-bar Row*
135 x 8 (3 sets)

*Close Pushups*
30 (3 sets)

*Shrugs*
225 x 15 (3 sets)

*Machine Row* *new machine
160 x 15 (2 sets)

*Side Raise / Press / Front Raise Tri set*
20 x 15 / x 20 / x 15 (2 sets)

Pushups
25 (3 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 29, 2011)

6/28/11

*Core and Lower*

* 5 min on tread

*Ab Wheel*
15 (3 sets)

*Squat*
185 x 15 (2 sets)
225 x 8

*SLDL*
225 x 10 (2 sets)

*Hanging Leg Raise*
30 (2 sets)

*Trapbar Deads*
315 x 12 (2 sets)
365 x 6

*Side Bends*
70 x 10 (2 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 1, 2011)

7/1/11

*Fullbody*

* shot to warmup

*Ab wheel*
20 (2 sets)

*Pushups* (one leg)
40, 30, 40

*Pullups*
13 (2 sets)

*Trapbar Deads*
405 x 3 (3 sets)

*Corner Press*
OB +50 x 20, 15, 20, 15

*T-bar Row*
135 x 8 (3 sets)

*Reverse Fly / Cable Fly Superset*
40 x 10 / 10 (6 sets)

*KB Squat*
55 x 15

*Hanging leg raise*
20 (2 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 3, 2011)

7/3/11

*Basketball*

* only 2 games today.   Not too many players today - OUT TO THE LAKE


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 4, 2011)

7/4/11

*Fullbody*

10 min on row machine

*Corner Press*
OB +55 x 20 (3 sets)

*Row Machine*
215 x 12
230 x 10
245 x 8

*TB Deads*
405 x 4 (2 sets)

*Close Grip Pulldowns*
165 x 15
180 x 12
195 x 10
210 x 6
225 x 4

*Reverse Fly / Cable Fly Superset*
40 x 20 / 20 (3 sets)

*Pushups*
50, 30, 30, 30, 30, 30, 20, 20, 20


Happy 4th!!   Time for some boating


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 6, 2011)

7/6/11

*Core and Lower*

* shot to warm up

Ab Wheel
20 (3 sets)

Squat
225 x 10, 6 (3 sets)

SLDL
225 x 6 (4 sets)

Weighted Situps
+ 10 x 15 (2 sets)

Hanging Leg Raise
20 (2 sets)

OH Walking Lunge
85 x 20 steps (2 sets)

Foam Roll


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 7, 2011)

7/7/11

*UPPER*

*Pushups*
25 (3 sets)

*Pullups*
10 (5 sets)

*Xplode Incline Press Machine* * haven't done this in a while due to shoulder issues
180 x 15
230 x 10
270 x 8 (3 sets)

*T-bar Row*
135 x 10 (3 sets)

*Shrugs*
245 x 15 (3 sets)

*1 DB Clean and Press*
30 x 15
40 x 15 (2 sets)

*Close Grip Bench* * first time benching in a while too
135 x 15 (3 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 8, 2011)

7/8/11

*Core and Lower*

* shot to warmup

Ab wheel / hanging leg raise superset
15 / 20 (3 sets)

OH Walking Lunge
95 x 20 steps (2 sets)

Super Squat
6 plates x 15 (3 sets)

Leg Press
200 x 15 (3 sets0


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 8, 2011)

Hey YM, looks like you're still kicking ass!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 8, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> Hey YM, looks like you're still kicking ass!



  Thanks.   I happy to be able to do most of my regular exercises.   Still no dips or muscle ups.  I'm surprised how well I've maintained without benching or heavy upper in a while.

How's your summer?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 11, 2011)

7/11/11

*UPPER*

* 5 min on tread

*Pullups*
13, 15, 14

*Pushups*
40, 50, 40

*T-bar Row*
140 x 10 (3 sets)

*Xplode Incline Press*
270 x 9, 10, 9

*Shrugs*
255 x 15 (2 sets)

*1 DB Clean and Press*
45 x 15 (3 sets)

*Close Smith Press*
185 x 5 (5 sets)

*Sup Wide Grip Pullups*
12 (3 sets)

*Close Pushups*
50, 30, 20, 25

* started to integrate some push exercises (besides Corner press and pushups)


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 12, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> Thanks.   I happy to be able to do most of my regular exercises.   Still no dips or muscle ups.  I'm surprised how well I've maintained without benching or heavy upper in a while.
> 
> How's your summer?



Summer has been good so far.  Trying to get to the beach whenever possible.  Also will be teaching the kids how to drive.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 14, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> Summer has been good so far.  Trying to get to the beach whenever possible.  Also will be teaching the kids how to drive.



   Teaching the kids sounds crazy..........


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 14, 2011)

7/14/11

*Core and Lower*

* 5 min on tread

*Ab Wheel Rollout*
25 (3 sets)

*TB Deads*
405 x 5
425 x 1
405 x 5

*Hanging Leg Raise*
20 (3 sets)

*Squat* 
225 x 5 (4 sets)

*Decline Weighted Situps*
+10 x 20, 15, 15

*OH Lunge* 
105 x 8 (2 sets)

*Foam Roll*

** Felt strong today - first time in a while


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 15, 2011)

7/15/11

*UPPER*

*Weighted Pullups*
BW +10 x 10
BW +20 x 8
BW +30 x 8
BW +45 x 8

*Corner Press*
OB +60 x 20 (3 sets)

*Shrugs*
225 x 15 (2 sets)

*Dips / Sup Grip Pullups*
12 / 12 (3 sets)

*Row Machine*
220 x 10 (3 sets0

*Seated Press*
150 x 10 (3 sets)

*Reverse Fly*
40 x 15 (2 sets)

*Pushups*
30 (2 sets)

* felt great to add some weight to my pullups - haven't done that in a month or so due to elbow issue;  Also I haven't done Dips since February do to my shoulder;


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 16, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> LOL....no but "OH" stands for Overhead. Doing lunges with weight over your head (arms fully extended) is a good test to see how strong your core is. I think the most I've done with OH Walking Lunges was 115. In place OH lunges I've got to 135 but only a couple.
> 
> Try 'em out and let me now what you think.


 you sir....are twisted....I like it. Another couple weeks and will be back up to full speed and will try.
I'm still waiting to get back to doing ___*20 rep sets.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 16, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> you sir....are twisted....I like it. Another couple weeks and will be back up to full speed and will try.
> I'm still waiting to get back to doing ___*20 rep sets.



   Aaaaaa...........the 20 repper  - good times 

==============

7/16/11

*BASKETBALL*

5 games...........played well today.   It helps to have a day between lower body lifts and basketball instead of back to back.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 18, 2011)

7/18/11

*UPPER*

*Weighted Pullups*
BW +45 x 6 (4 sets)

*Corner Press*
OB +65 x 20 (2 sets)
OB +70 x 15

*T-bar Row*
135 x 12 (3 sets)

*Smith Bench*
205 x 5 (3 sets)

*Dips*
13 (3 sets)

*Sup Grip Pullups*
13, 10, 9


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 19, 2011)

did you get the email I sent you the other day?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 19, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> did you get the email I sent you the other day?



Yes.   Looks solid.  When are you coming back to the states?   You should try to get your CISSP if you can.  This will help the screening procedure for some ITSEC jobs.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks amigo-
That's the plan...all 3: MCSE, CCNA and CISSP. 
But, does it flow? It just doesn't look....right.

If all goes well, I'll pop smoke about October/November of next year.
Do some traveling, and start cert schools Jan 2013. Then go look for work.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 21, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> Thanks amigo-
> That's the plan...all 3: MCSE, CCNA and CISSP.
> But, does it flow? It just doesn't look....right.
> 
> ...



It all depends on what you are looking for .................


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 21, 2011)

*7/21/11
*

*Core and Lower*

* 5 minute on tread

*Ab Wheel Rollouts*
25 (3 sets)

*Trapbar Deads*
405 x 6 (3 sets)

*Hanging Leg Raise*
25 (3 sets)

*Squat* 
225 x 10 (2 sets)

*Weighted Decline Situps* 
+10 x 20 (3 sets)

*OH Walking Lunge*
115 x 16 steps (2 sets)


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 22, 2011)

noice!
lot of weight over the mellon to be walking. I think I'll start w/ a 25lb plate.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 22, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> noice!
> lot of weight over the mellon to be walking. I think I'll start w/ a 25lb plate.



Let me know how it goes


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 22, 2011)

7/22/11

*UPPER*

* starting to add in more exercises since my injuries are healing up 

DB Press
65 x 12 (3 sets)

DB Row
120 x 12 (3 sets)

Weighted Pullups
BW +45 x 6, 7, 8

Standing 1 Armed DB Press
45 x 10 (3 sets)

Lying BW Triceps Press
15 (2 sets)

Wide Sup Grip Pullups
12 (2 sets)

Dips
20 (2 sets)

Reverse Fly / Cable Fly Superset
45 x 10 / 10 / 10 /10  (3 sets)

Machine Row
200 x 15

Shrugs
225 x 15 (2 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 26, 2011)

7/23/11

*Basketball*

45 minutes


----------



## jagbender (Jul 26, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> 7/23/11
> 
> *Basketball*
> 
> 45 minutes


 

Nice 
Did it finally cool down a bit in MI? 

My wife and kids are visiting up there now. 

I am having a vacation of my own in FL. 
I havn't had to look for the remote control or had to hear Sponge Bob for a week now!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 26, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Nice
> Did it finally cool down a bit in MI?
> 
> My wife and kids are visiting up there now.
> ...



  It's still in the mid 80s.   Enjoy the down time.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 26, 2011)

7/26/11

*FULLBODY*

* 5 min on tread

*Ab Wheel*
30 (2 sets)

*Corner Press*
OB +45 x 15
OB +70 x 12
OB +80 x 12
OB +90 x 10

*Trapbar Deads*
405 x 7 * Goal for the day (adding 1 rep every time)
405 x 3

*Weighted Pullups*
BW +55 x 5 (4 sets)

*Smith Bench*
235 x 3 (3 sets)
190 x 12

*DB Row*
130 x 15 R | 12 L (2 sets)

*Reverse Fly  / Cable Fly Superset*
50 x 12 / 20 (2 sets)

* went a little heavier than normal - felt good


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 29, 2011)

7/29/11

*FULLBODY*

*Ab Wheel Rollout*
35

*Circuit #1*
Squat 225 x 10
Pushups 50
Pullups 15


*Circuit #2*
Squat 225 x 8
Pushups 40
Pullups 12

*SLDL*
225 x 8 (2 sets)

*Corner Press*
OB +75 x 10 (2 sets)

*T-bar Row*
135 x 8 (2 sets)

*Incline Smith Press*
185 x 10 (2 sets)

** The circuits were tough.....rested 45 seconds between exercises.    

** not a very good week for the "number of workouts" but the two days in the gym were goooooooooooood      Basketball tomorrow.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 29, 2011)

The AB wheel reminds me of when my mom had an exercise salon in the basement in the 70's she had a bunch of ladies in her "exercise salon" She had a bunch of machines like the vibrating belt. I remember the ladies standing on that machine with the belt on their butts and fat shaking all over the place! Another one was a flexing machine that was like a folding cot that you could do back bends on. My brother and I used to play on the machines all the time. what a flashback






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2011)

I just supersetted BW lunges w/ squats and wanted to die. 115 w/ all those steps? 
WOW.

...and spongebob should only be played for torture.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 30, 2011)

jagbender said:


> The AB wheel reminds me of when my mom had an exercise salon in the basement in the 70's she had a bunch of ladies in her "exercise salon" She had a bunch of machines like the vibrating belt. I remember the ladies standing on that machine with the belt on their butts and fat shaking all over the place! Another one was a flexing machine that was like a folding cot that you could do back bends on. My brother and I used to play on the machines all the time. what a flashback
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Funny vids!!!   

I'd like the do the ab wheel standing up


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 30, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> I just supersetted BW lunges w/ squats and wanted to die. 115 w/ all those steps?
> WOW.
> 
> ...and spongebob should only be played for torture.



125 next time 

  no spongebob allowed in this house......


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 30, 2011)

7/30/11

*Basketball*

* got there late since the kids slept in but got three games in.  All Ws.   Had a good team.  I'll probably ball again early tomorrow (not on daddy duty tomorrow morning)

My wife ran 14 miles this morning starting at 6:30am     She has another marathon coming up in October.   Better her than me.  I can't stand running.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> 125 next time


again....animal! 



yellowmoomba said:


> no spongebob allowed in this house......


smart man.....BTW....spongebob is evil at 0800 with a hang over....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 1, 2011)

8/1/11

*UPPER*

* 5 min on tread (up to 10.0 speed)

*Bench Press | Pushup Superset*
185 x 5 | 30
185 x 4 | 20
185 x 4 | 16
185 x 4 | 20

*DB Row*
130 x 16 (3 sets)

*Shrug | Front Raise | Side Raise Triset*
225 x 15 | 20 x 5 | 20 x 5 (3 sets)

*Sup Grip Pullup | Dip Superset*
10 | 12  
10 | 10
10 | 10

** STRETCH


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 2, 2011)

8/2/11

*LOWER and CORE*

* 5 min on tread

*Ab Wheel*
40
20 (2 sets)

*Squat*
225 x 16 * 20 reps next week
275 x 3
225 x 10

*Hanging Leg Raise*
25 (2 sets)

*OH Walking Lunge*
95 x 10 steps (5 per leg)
125 x 10
125 x 8

*Lying Leg Raise*
25 (2 sets)

*SLDL*
225 x 10 (2 sets)

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 20 (2 sets)

*DB Snatch*
70 x 3
80 x 3

* nice workout today.  The past 6 months have been a LONG rehab period.  Thankfully I'm healing up


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 2, 2011)

Decided to come up with "Monthly Goals" to keep me focused on "something"

*Goals for August:*

Squats 225 x 27
Trapbar Deads 405 x 10 
Weighted Pullups BW +45 x 10
Weighted Dips BW +45 x 10
Ab Wheel Rollout (on knees) 50

I don't plan on doing any 1RM (that's when I usually pull something)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 4, 2011)

8/4/11

*UPPER*

* 5 min on tread

** RIs 60 seconds

_*
Alternating Sets*_

*Corner Press*
OB +45 x 20

*Pullups*
10

*Corner Press*
OB +70 x 15

*Weighted Pullups*
BW +45 x 8

*Corner Press*
OB +80 x 15

*Weighted Pullups*
BW +60 x 5

*Corner Press*
OB +90 x 10

*Weighted Pullups*
BW +70 x 3

*Corner Press*
OB +100 x 5

*Weighted Pullups*
BW +90 x 2

*Corner Press*
OB +70 x 15

*Weighted Pullups*
BW +45 x 10  * GOAL FOR THE MONTH

*Weighted Dips*
BW +45 x 8 (3 set)

*Machine Row*
230 x 10 (2 sets)

*Smith Close Grip Press*
185 x 10 (3 sets

*Wide Sup Grip Pullups*
10 (2 sets)

*Reverse Fly*
50 x 10 (2 sets)

* Good session today.   Hit one of my goals for the month


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2011)

sounds  like new goal time as soon as the other's come online!
Nice squats, amigo!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 6, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> sounds  like new goal time as soon as the other's come online!
> Nice squats, amigo!



Thanks.

  Let's see your goals for the month


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 6, 2011)

8/6/11

*Core and Lower*

* shot to warm up

*Ab Wheel*
20 (2 sets)

*Trapbar Deads*
405 x 8 * goal for the day - will do 9 next week then 10 the following week
315 x 15

*Hanging leg raise*
25 (2 sets)

*OH Squat*
95 x 10
115 x 5
125 x 5

*Lying leg raise*
20 (2 sets)

*OH Walking Lunge*
95 x 24 steps (total)
95 x 22 steps

*Dual DB Swing*
35 x 20 (2 sets)
* could really feel these in my hammies and glutes


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 8, 2011)

8/8/11

*UPPER*

* 5 min on tread

*Weighted Pullups*
BW +45 x 6
BW +55 x 6
BW +65 x 6
BW +90 x 3
BW +45 x 8

*Corner Press*
OB +50 x 10
OB +75 x 10
OB +50 x 20

*T-bar Row*
135 x 12 (3 sets)

*Bench* 
185 x 6 (3 sets)

*Sup grip pullups*
10 (2 sets)

*Dips*
19 
16

*Side Raise*
20 x 15 (2 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 11, 2011)

8/11/11

*UPPER*

* tweaked my low back last week.  It's not too bad since I've been stretching and hot-tubbing every night.  Good but not great workout today

*Weighted Pullups*
BW +45 x 6 (5 sets)

*Corner Press*
OB +45 x 15
OB +70 x 10
OB +80 x 10
OB +70 x 15

*T-bar Row*
160 x 5 (4 sets)

*Bench*
205 x 3
185 x 10
185 x 7 (2 sets)

*Machine Row*
180 x 12 (2 sets)

*Side Raise*
20 x 15 (2 sets)

*Dips*
25
18

*Reverse Fly | Cable Fly superset*
45 x 12 | 45 x 20 (2 sets)

** *Hot tub* (20 minutes)


----------



## jagbender (Aug 11, 2011)

good to see you "back" in action


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 11, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> 8/11/11
> 
> * tweaked my low back last week.



What'cha do now, YM?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 12, 2011)

jagbender said:


> good to see you "back" in action



  Good one  



			
				TT said:
			
		

> What'cha do now, YM?



Nothing major....just a tweak.  I leaned forward on my last rep on Deads.   I was able to do some leg exercises today.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 12, 2011)

8/12/11

*Lower and Core*

* shot to warm up

*Squat *
135 x 15
185 x 10
225 x 5, 8, 10

*Hanging Leg Raise*
20 (2 sets)

*SLDL *
135 x 20 (2 sets)
* went light due to sore low back

*Leg Press*
200 x 15
300 x 10
360 x 10

* Glad I was able to lift today, back feeling much better than it was a couple days ago.

** stretch


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 12, 2011)

hey amigo!
Glad you are feelig better.
yeah....hot tub is a MUST when I get back and get a place....

when you do your corner presses....are you standing straight up and down, or you at an angle?
where do you place your free hand?


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 12, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> when you do your corner presses....are you standing straight up and down, or you at an angle?
> where do you place your free hand?



Isn't that a little personal, Burner?  







  Oh, you were referring to his body?  Never mind.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 15, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> Isn't that a little personal, Burner?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you were referring to his body?  Never mind.



  Funny...

I am angled slighty toward the corner. I keep my other arm up like it would be protecting my chin in a fight.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 15, 2011)

8/13/11

*Basketball *

30 minutes.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 15, 2011)

8/15/11

*UPPER*

* 5 min on tread

*Weighted Pullups*
BW +45 x 10, 9, 9, 9

*Bench*
185 x 10, 8, 9, 9

*T-bar Row*
145 x 10, 8, 9

*Weighted Dips*
BW +45 x 10, 9, 9

*Shrugs*
225 x 12 (3 sets)

*Corner Press*
OB +70 x 10
OB +80 x 10
OB +70 x 10


----------



## katt (Aug 16, 2011)

just doing my random pop in to say hi!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 16, 2011)

katt said:


> just doing my random pop in to say hi!



Hey Katt    Where ya been hiding?


----------



## katt (Aug 16, 2011)

well... 


ummm   

San Diego,  Las Vegas.... LOL  I guess that's not what you meant, huh?

We are still at the gym, I just am being lazy at posting here


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 16, 2011)

8/16/11

*Lower and Core*

* 5 min on tread

*Squat* 
225 x 11 (2 sets)

*Hanging Leg Raise*
30 (2 sets)

*Trapbar Deads*
315 x 10 (3 sets)

*Lying Leg Raise*
25 (2 sets)

*OH Walking Lunge*
85 x 20 steps (2 sets)

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 20 (2 sets)

*Leg Press*
200 x 30 (2 sets)

_*Stretch*_

** Low back feeling better.....80%


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 16, 2011)

katt said:


> well...
> 
> 
> ummm
> ...



Three good places to be 

Hope all is well.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 18, 2011)

8/18/11

*UPPER*

* 5 min on tread

*Sup Grip Pullups*
10 (5 sets)

*Bench*
185 x 5
215 x 3
185 x 8

*DB Row*
130 x 10
130 x 15

*Dips*
18
15 (2 sets)

*Reverse Fly*
50 x 12 (2 sets)

*1 arm db shoulder press*
45 x 10 (2 sets)

*Pushups*
40
25


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 18, 2011)

Nice work dude! Hows the back feeling?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 18, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Nice work dude! Hows the back feeling?



Thanks Gaz.....I'm just about healed.   Thankfully it was only about two weeks  of  hassle.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 19, 2011)

8/19/11

*Core and Lower*

* shot to warmup

*Super Squat Machine*
6 plates x 10
10 plates x  10 (2 sets)
12 plates x 3
8 plates x 15

*Hanging Leg Raise*
20 (2 sets)

*SLDL*
225 x 5 (2 sets)

*Decline Situps*
BW x 10
BW +10 x 10
BW +25 x 10 (2 sets)

*Lying leg raise*
20 (2 sets)

*Walking DB lunge*
55 x 20 steps (2 sets)

_
Stretch and hot tub_


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 20, 2011)

8/20/11

Hoops - 4 games


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 21, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> Isn't that a little personal, Burner?


 eh...well.....ah.....hhmm.....

Thanks Moomba- That's pretty much how I've been doing them.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 21, 2011)

8/21/11

Hoops again

4 games


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 22, 2011)

8/22/11

*PULL and CORE*

* 5 min on tread

** tried something new today - pull only

*Pullups*
13
15
15
12

*Trapbar Deads*
225 x 10
315 x 5 
365 x 10
405 x 3 (2 sets)

*T-bar Row*
135 x 10 (3 sets)

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 20
122.5 x 20
132.5 x 20

*Lying Leg Lifts*
25 (2 sets)

*Swiss Ball Inchworms*
20 (2 sets)


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 23, 2011)

...really need to install a 'like' button


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 23, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> ...really need to install a 'like' button



Thanks


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 23, 2011)

8/23/11

*PUSH* 

* 5 min on tread

*Bench*
205 x 4
215 x 3
225 x 1
205 x 5

*Dips*
20
20
17

*Corner Press*
OB +75 x 8 (2 sets)

*Incline DB Press*
65 x 10, 9, 8

*Lying Overhead Press | Close Pushups*
20 | 20
20 | 10
20 | 10

*Side Raise*
17.5 x 25 (2 sets)

* quick 40 minute workout


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 25, 2011)

8/25/11

*
Lower and Core*

* 5 min on tread

*Ab Wheel*
20 (2 sets)

*
OH Squat*
95 x 10 (2 sets)

*Squat*
225 x 5 (4 sets)

*DB Snatch*
80 x 3 (3 sets)

*SLDL*
225 x 5 (2 sets)

*2' box jumps*
10 (2 sets)

*Leg Press Jumps*
100 x 20 (2 sets)

* some explosive exercises today
* Stretch


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 25, 2011)

....(forgot to add)

*Hanging Leg Raise*
20
+10 x 15 (2 sets)

*Lying Leg Raise*
20
+10 x 15 (2 sets)


----------



## katt (Aug 26, 2011)

ok I don't know what leg press jumps are.....  I don't like box jumps, so I suppose I won't like these either


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 27, 2011)

8/27/11
*
Basketball*

5 games


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 29, 2011)

katt said:


> ok I don't know what leg press jumps are.....  I don't like box jumps, so I suppose I won't like these either



Oh yeah - you'd like these.................


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 29, 2011)

8/29/11

*FULLBODY*

* 5 min on tread

*Ab Wheel Rollout*
25 (2 sets)

*Weighted Pullups*
BW x 10
BW +55 x 7
BW +90 x 2 | dropset | BW x 10
BW +45 x 8

*Corner Press*
OB +75 x 10 (2 sets)
OB +75 x 15

*Trapbar Deads*
225 x 10
315 x 5
385 x 5
415 x 3
315 x 15

*Hanging Leg Raise*
+15 (between ankles) x 15 (2 sets)

*Weighted Dips*
BW +45 x 11
BW +45 x 10

*Machine Row*
230 x 10 (2 sets)

**Stretch and Hot tub

*** Solid workout today


----------



## jagbender (Aug 30, 2011)

Very nice workout, I see pullups somewhere in my future  LOL


----------



## katt (Sep 1, 2011)

^   I can honestly say I HATE pull-ups... I do them, but I still don't like them.. lol

There was a guy in the gym today doing one arm pull ups.. I was like WTF???


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 1, 2011)

9/1/11

*FULLBODY*

* 5 min on tread

*Squat*
225 x 5 (3 sets)

*Sup Grip Pullups*
15, 12

*Bench*
185 x 3
205 x 3
215 x 1
205 x 4

*DB Snatch*
70 x 3
85 x 3

*SLDL*
185 x 6

* keep volume low this week - kinda like a deload week for me.  I haven't backed off the weights for a while as far as volume goes.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 1, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Very nice workout, I see pullups somewhere in my future  LOL



 You can do 'em


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 1, 2011)

katt said:


> ^   I can honestly say I HATE pull-ups... I do them, but I still don't like them.. lol
> 
> There was a guy in the gym today doing one arm pull ups.. I was like WTF???



1 armed     Must be a strong mofo


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 4, 2011)

9/4/11

*Lower and Basketball*

*2 games of ball*

*Trapbar Deads*
425 x 3 *   going up 10 lbs for 3 reps every week (PB is 455 x 3)
315 x 10

*2 more games of ball*

*OH Walking Lunge*
95 x 16 (2 sets)

*Hanging Leg Raise*
20 (3 sets)

- plan on balling again tomorrow


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 5, 2011)

9/5/11

*Basketball*

3 games


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 6, 2011)

9/6/11

*UPPER*

* shot to warmup

*Weighted Pullups*
BW +45 x 5
BW +55 x 5
BW +70 x 4
BW +45 x 9

*Muscle Ups*
5 (2 sets)  * haven't done these in a while

*Bench*
185 x 3
205 x 3
215 x 3
225 x 3

*Machine Row*
200 x 15 (2 sets)

*Weighted Dips*
BW +45 x 10, 9

*T-bar Row*
160 x 5 (2 sets)

*Corner Press*
OB +80 x 10, 12


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 7, 2011)

9/7/11

Core and Lower

* shot to warmup

Ab Wheel
25, 20

Squat
225 x 10, 12
275 x 3

SLDL
225 x 8 (2 sets)

DB Step-ups
25 x 10 (2 sets)

Hanging Leg Raise
+20 DB x 12 (2 sets)

Lying leg raise
30

Swiss Ball Inchworms
20 (2 sets)


----------



## katt (Sep 7, 2011)

looking strong YM   

As for the guy doing the one arm pullups... he's pretty lean and not to terribly big  

He was in the service.. also does regular pull ups with bend knees w/ a 80 lb BB in there.. don't really know how he holds that thing.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 9, 2011)

9/9/11

*Fullbody*

* shot to warmup

*Weighted Chins*
BW +55 x 8, 7, 7 

*Trapbar Deads*
425 x 4
405 x 5

*Smith Bench*
225 x 5 (3 sets)

*Dual DB Swing*
40 x 15 (2 sets)

**  Heading to the Mich vs ND game tomorrow.   The first night game ever at Michigan Stadium.  In for a long day, arriving at noon for an 8PM start....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 9, 2011)

katt said:


> looking strong YM
> 
> As for the guy doing the one arm pullups... he's pretty lean and not to terribly big
> 
> He was in the service.. also does regular pull ups with bend knees w/ a 80 lb BB in there.. don't really know how he holds that thing.



Holding a 80 lb with his legs


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 9, 2011)

....forgot to log 

*DB Rows*
130 x 20 Right | 15 Left


----------



## davegmb (Sep 10, 2011)

Hey yellow been a while, nice trap bar deads wish my gym had that bit of kit, apparently it let's you use more leg in the deadlift right?!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 10, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Hey yellow been a while, nice trap bar deads wish my gym had that bit of kit, apparently it let's you use more leg in the deadlift right?!



Thanks Dave.....Yes the Trapbar takes some pressure off your low back.  It's one of the few exercises I go heavy on.   Talk to your gym owner about getting one.  They are only about 150 - 200

Amazon.com: Troy Barbell VTX Chrome Hex Shrug Weight Bar AOT-56: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 10, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> 1 armed  Must be a strong mofo


dude...I saw Luke Duke....doing 1 arm pull ups to train for the Hazard County boxing...yada....back in the day....he wasn't that big..


----------



## jagbender (Sep 10, 2011)

How was the game in the new stadium?  

I has been cool up there and my green bean harvest is slow this year.    Pumpkins start on the 19th  going to Libby's  for Pumpkin pie. 

I am glad I can work in Michigan from Florida  LOL


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 11, 2011)

jagbender said:


> How was the game in the new stadium?
> 
> I has been cool up there and my green bean harvest is slow this year.    Pumpkins start on the 19th  going to Libby's  for Pumpkin pie.
> 
> I am glad I can work in Michigan from Florida  LOL



What a game!!!!!

Pumpkin Pie sounds gooooooood


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 12, 2011)

9/12/11

*Lower and Core*

* 5 min on tread

*Wheel*
30, 20

*Squat*
225 x 10
245 x 5
275 x 4
225 x 10

*SLDL*
225 x 12

*DB Side Lunge*
45 x 8 (2 sets)

*Hanging Leg Raise *
20 lb db x 15 (2 sets)

*Lying Leg Raise*
35 (2 sets)

*Trunk Pulldowns*
132.5 x 15 (sets)

*Treadmill *
10 min on 5.0 incline @ 4.0


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 13, 2011)

9/13/11

*UPPER*

* reduced the weight today by about 20%.  I have been going pretty heavy lately.   Did not push any set to failure - which is also a change.

*Weighted Pullups*
BW +35 x 5 (4 sets)

*Pushups*
20, 40, 40, 40

*Bench*
185 x 5 (3)

*Machine Row*
200 x 20, 15

*Shrugs*
225 x 12 (3)

*Lying Triceps Press*
15 (3 sets)

*Sup Grip pullups*
10 (2 sets)

*Dips* 
10 (2 set)

*Reverse Fly*
40 x 20, 15


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 16, 2011)

9/16/11

Missed yesterday's workout since wifey was sick.   I did a FB routine today focusing on 70% of 1RM for about 10 reps.   I lightened the load this week since my joints were getting sore.

*Fullbody*

*Ab Wheel*
25, 20

*TB Deads*
315 x 10 (3 sets)

*Sup Grip Pullups*
13 (3 sets)

*Corner Press*
OB +70 x 10 (3 sets)

*T-bar Row*
135 x 8 (3 sets)

*Lying Leg Raise*
25 (2 sets)

*OH Triceps Press*
67.5 x 15 (2 sets)

*Side Bend*
55 x 15 (2 sets)

*DB Bench*
60 x 10
70 x 10 
80 x 10


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 17, 2011)

9/17/11

*Basketball*

6 games...........Game was on today


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 18, 2011)

9/18/11

*UPPER (Heavy)*

* shot to warmup

*Weighted Pullups*
BW +45 x 5
BW +70 x 5
BW +80 x 4
BW +100 x 1
BW +115 x 1
BW +45 x 9

*Incline DB Press*
85 x 8 (2 sets)

*Machine Row*
255 x 3 (6 sets)

*Weighted Dips*
BW +45 x 12, 11

*Straight Armed Pulldowns*
67.5 x 12
77.5 x 12
82.5 x 10

*Lying Tricep Press*
20 (2 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 19, 2011)

9/19/11

*LOWER and CORE*

* forgot my shoes today  sooooo I worked out in my socks

*Trapbar Deads*
315 x 5
405 x 1
445 x 1 
405 x 5
315 x 15

*Weighted Decline Situps*
+25 x 15, 20

*Leg Press*
200 x 35 (2 sets)

*Trunk Pulldowns superset Hanging Leg Raise*
132.5 x 20 | superset | 25 (2 sets)

* short and sweet workout


----------



## katt (Sep 19, 2011)

GOOD GAWD  445???    daammnnnn.....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 23, 2011)

9/23/11

*UPPER*

* shot to warmup

*Weighted Pullups*
BW +55 x 9, 9, 8

*DB Press*
90 x 8 (2 sets)

*T-bar Row*
135 x 10 (2 sets)
180 x 4

*Pushups*
50, 40 (2 sets)

*Corner Press*
OB +70 x 10

*BW Lying Triceps Press*
15 (2 sets)

*Sup Grip Pullups*
12 (2 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 23, 2011)

katt said:


> GOOD GAWD  445???    daammnnnn.....



  Felt good


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 24, 2011)

9/24/11

*Basketball*

5 games.......played well


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 25, 2011)

9/25/11

*Lower*

1 game of ball

*Squat*
225 x 10 (2 sets)

*Bulgarian Split Squat*
45 x 5
60 x 5 (2 sets)

*Sumo Dead*
225 x 10

*Dead* 
225 x 15

*Hanging Leg Raise*
10 (3 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 27, 2011)

9/27/11

*UPPER*

* warmed up on tread

*Weighted Pullups*
BW +45 x 5
BW +65 x 5
BW +80 x 3
BW +45 x 10
BW +45 x 9

*Bench*
185 x 5,5,7,6

*Machine Row*
200 x 6
170 x 10 (3 sets)

*Weighted Chins | Weighted Pullups SUPERSET*
BW +45 x 8 | BW +45 x 5 (2 sets)

*Shrugs*
225 x 12 (2 sets)

*Lying Triceps BW Press*
20 (2 sets)

*Wide Sup Grip Pullups*
12 (2 sets)


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey YM ... just doin' my tri yearly check in


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 28, 2011)

naturaltan said:


> Hey YM ... just doin' my tri yearly check in



Good to see you   What are you doing these days?   Still beating up the young bucs?

Same ol' here.   Lifting and ballin along with family and work.   Traveling season starts - I was in Montreal last week, heading to Toronto next week then trips to Denver, Dallas and San Antonio in October and November.   I feel like I'm in sales


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 29, 2011)

Not so much ... time for me to find a different interest - just not sure what that will be. Hitting the magical 45 this year, I need to keep active doing something. The weights and running are just part of the regular week but can grind on me sometimes. I find I now hit the gym 3 weeks in a row, then take a week off. Not looking to get any bigger - just keep fit and looking good


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 30, 2011)

9/30/11

*UPPER*

* shot to warmup

*Weighted Pullups*
BW +65 x 7,7,6

*DB Press*
95 x 7, 6

*Tbar Row*
145 x 8,7,7

*Seated Dips*
175 x 25, 20, 15


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 2, 2011)

10/2/11

*Lower*

* shot to warm up

*Trapbar Deads*
455 x 1
* goal for the day

*Squat*
135 x 15 (3 sets)

*Hanging leg raise*
15 (3 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 5, 2011)

10/5/11

*UPPER*

* tweaked my low back on the heavy TB deads Sunday.   Could barely walk on Monday, it got better Tuesday so I did a medium effort upper body workout today.   I've been hot tubbing, stretching, popping muscle relaxers and ibu to loosen things up and reduce the pain.

Pullups
12 (3 sets), 10

Pushups
30 (3 sets)

DB Press
75 x 12, 11, 10

T-bar Row
135 x 10 (3 sets)

Dips
20 (2 sets)

CG Smith Press
185 x 7,7,6

Close Grip pullups
10 (3 sets)

Reverse Flys
40 x 15 (2 sets)

Stretch, Stretch and more stretching

** jumping in the hot tub later


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 6, 2011)

10/6/11

Lower and Squat

* warmed up on tread

Squat
135 x 10
225 x 5 (2 sets)
135 x 20

DB Lunge
40 x 10 (3 sets)

Hanging Leg Raise
25 (2 sets)

Lying Leg Raise
25 (2 sets)

* back still not 100% but getting better


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 7, 2011)

10/7/11

*UPPER* - Medium weight (goal 10 - 15 reps)

* shot to warm up 

*Pullups*
15, 12, 10

*Incline DB Press*
80 x 10, 8

*Machine Row*
200 x 15, 15, 10

*Seated Dips*
190 x 15

*Dips *
15 (2 sets)

*Chins*
10, 10, 9

*Push Press*
95 x 10 (3 sets)

* felt good today.  Back still sore (about 80%)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 11, 2011)

10/11/11

*UPPER*

* warmed up on treadmill

** tweaked my back again on Saturday so I took it easy Sunday and Monday.

*Pullups*
10 (3 sets)

*DB Press*
75 x 15 (3 sets)

*T-bar Row*
135 x 7 (3 sets)

*Seated Dips*
190 x 20 (3 sets)

*Lying Triceps Press*
20 (2 sets)

*Close Grip Pullups*
10 (3 sets)

*CG Press*
135 x 20 (2 sets)


----------



## jagbender (Oct 12, 2011)

Man i hope you backs get healed up soon


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 12, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Man i hope you backs get healed up soon



Thanks   I do too.    I'm going to attempt some legs stuff tonight.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 12, 2011)

Lower

* 5 min on tread

** feeling better today - did a light lower workout

Squat
135 x 10 (5 sets)

DB Lunge
45 x 5 (2 sets)

Leg Press
200 x 20
300 x 10 (2 sets)

OH Squat
65 x 15 (2 sets)

OH Lunge
65 x 8 (2 sets)

Hanging Leg Raise
10 (4 sets)

Lying Leg Raise
15 (2 sets)

** lots of stretching, hot tub and ibu


----------



## jagbender (Oct 12, 2011)

That looks like a reasonable ""healing" workout.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 13, 2011)

jagbender said:


> That looks like a reasonable ""healing" workout.



  Thanks........feeling MUCH better today.  Still popping ibu but at least I can tie my shoes


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 14, 2011)

10/14/11

*UPPER*

* 5 min on tread

*Pullups*
12, 12, 12, 10

*Pushups*
40 (3 sets)

*T-bar Row*
135 x 8, 9, 10

*Bench*
185 x 4, 5, 6

*Seated Dips*
210 x 15, 12, 10

*Sup Grip Pullups*
11 (2 sets)

*Lying OH Triceps Press*
20 (2 sets)

** Felt pretty good today.  Back is slowly recovering from pulling it on 10/2/11 doing TB deads


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 16, 2011)

10/16/11

*Lower*

* 5 min on tread

** on my back to normal 

Squat 225 x 5 (3 sets)

Hanging Leg Raise 25 (3 sets)

Trapbar Deads  225 x 15 ( 3 sets)

OH Lunge 85 x 10 (2 sets)

OH Squat 85 x 10 (2 sets)

Swissball Inchworm 15 (2 sets)


----------



## jagbender (Oct 16, 2011)

Glad to hear you are feeling better!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 17, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Glad to hear you are feeling better!



Thanks.....Me too.  What a difference a couple days makes 

Thinking about doing a new program since I'll be traveling a bit.   Going to hit upper tonight then I'm off to Dallas for two days.   

Going forward I'll be traveling at least two weeks out of the month.  That really screws up my planned workouts (and my eating since we go out every night for large dinners at 8PM or so)

This week Dallas
Two weeks from now Denver
Two weeks after that Toronto
Two weeks after that San Antonio
Hopefully home for the month of December.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 17, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> Thanks.....Me too. What a difference a couple days makes
> 
> Thinking about doing a new program since I'll be traveling a bit. Going to hit upper tonight then I'm off to Dallas for two days.
> 
> ...


 
Good luck with your travels.  It is so hard to maintain a good diet and workout schedule whil traveling


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 17, 2011)

10/17/11

*UPPER*

* 5 min on tread

*Weighted Pullups*
BW +45 x 8
BW +65 x 5
BW +45 x 8

*DB Press*
95 x 5
80 x 10 (2 sets)

*Lying Triceps Press*
20 (2 sets)

*T-bar Row*
135 x 8 (3 sets)

*Seated Dips*
230 x 8, 8, 7, 6

*Wide Sup Grip Pullups*
12 (2 sets)

*Close Grip Bench*
135 x 15 (2 sets)

*Close Sup Grip Pullups | Dips Superset*
5 | 5 | 3 | 3
5 | 5


----------



## jagbender (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## x~factor (Oct 19, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> *DB Press*
> 95 x 5
> 80 x 10 (2 sets)
> 
> ...



Impressive dumbell presses!

Is that 230 lbs your bodyweight on seated dips?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 20, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Impressive dumbell presses!
> 
> Is that 230 lbs your bodyweight on seated dips?



Thanks X

I weigh 182 (give or take a pound).   The seated dip machine is like this one:

Matrix Seated Dip Machine - MX-S42 (2007/8 Clearance Model) at Powerhouse Fitness

I like the machine since I can go heavy without putting stress on my front delts.  When I do weighted Dips I can really feel it in my shoulders.  I have been doing high reps for my triceps but recent read I should go heavy on triceps due to the muscle type...     Eventhough I have been lifting for over 20 years I learn new things all the time


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 21, 2011)

10/21/

*UPPER plus TB Deads*

* 5 min on tread (felt good)

*TB Deads*
315 x 10, 12, 15 (no back pain)

*Weighted Pullups* (holding DB with feet)
BW +35 x 6 (3 sets)

*Push Press*
95 x 10
105 x 10
115 x 10

*Wide Sup Grip Pullups*
13, 15

*T-bar Row*
135 x 8 (2 sets)

*Seated Dips*
235 x 10, 10, 7

*Pushups*
40

*Single DB Floor Press*
50 x 10 R/10 L | 10 R/10 L (2 sets)

* desperately needed to lift today after taking Tue, Wed and Thursday off due to work.    Lower and Core tomorrow


----------



## x~factor (Oct 21, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> I weigh 182 (give or take a pound).



Nice! Wer'e almost the same weight. Height?
Are you currently bulking/cutting/maintaining?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 21, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Nice! Wer'e almost the same weight. Height?
> Are you currently bulking/cutting/maintaining?



  5'10

Maintaining at the moment.   Kinda in a rut due to some nagging injuries.   I just enjoying lifting.  I like to test my strength every once in a while unfortunately that is usually when I get injured so I rarely Max out.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 22, 2011)

10/22/11

*LOWER and CORE*

*Ab Wheel Rollout*
20 (2 sets)

*Squat*
225 x 10 (2 sets)

*Hanging Leg Raise*
20
+30  x 6
+17.5 x 10

*Bulgarian Split Squat*
45 x 6
65 x 3

*DB Snatch*
50 x 3
70 x 3
85 x 3

*Trunk Pulldowns*
70 x 15
85 x 15 (2 sets)

*Swiss Ball Inchworm*
20 (2 sets)

Stretch and Hot tub


----------



## x~factor (Oct 23, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> 5'10
> 
> Maintaining at the moment.   Kinda in a rut due to some nagging injuries.   I just enjoying lifting.  I like to test my strength every once in a while unfortunately that is usually when I get injured so I rarely Max out.



Yeap, we're almost the same built. I'm 5'11, 176 lbs, but you're a lot stronger than me.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 23, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Yeap, we're almost the same built. I'm 5'11, 176 lbs, but you're a lot stronger than me.



I think you can hold your own.  I have been lifting consistently for over 20 years - I started at 19 - Going on 41.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 24, 2011)

10/23/11

*3 Mile Walk*

10/24/11

*Fullbody*

* 5 min on tread


*TB Deads*
315 x 10
365 x 10

*Seated Dips*
250 x 10, 10, 7

*Close Sup Grip Pulldowns*
185 x 10
205 x 5
235 x 5
250 x 3
205 x 8

*Corner Press*
OB +70 x 10 (2 sets)

*DB Row*
130 x 10 (2 sets)

*Smith CG Press*
185 x 5
205 x 6
215 x 5
235 x 3
245 x 3
185 x 12

*Wide Sup Grip Pullups*
15, 10

*Reverse Fly*
45 x 15 (2 sets)


----------



## davegmb (Oct 25, 2011)

Jealous your gym has a trap bar for deads always wanted to try one


----------



## x~factor (Oct 25, 2011)

^My gym has one. I used it once for shrugs, but didn't like it. The hand spacing was too far apart, I thought.




yellowmoomba said:


> I think you can hold your own.  I have been lifting consistently for over 20 years - I started at 19 - Going on 41.



Damn, we're close in age too (43)! Although I did start much later, a month before I turned 28. I can't say I've been consistent though... only half the time.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 26, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Jealous your gym has a trap bar for deads always wanted to try one



Talk to your gym owner/manager.  Trapbars are under $200.



			
				X said:
			
		

> Damn, we're close in age too (43)! Although I did start much later, a month before I turned 28. I can't say I've been consistent though... only half the time.



  The key is to keep doing it.  Most need a break once in a while.  I'm an irritable bastard if I don't lift for 3 or 4 days.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 26, 2011)

10/26/11

*
Lower and Core*

* 5 min on tread

*Squat*
225 x 5
245 x 3
255 x 3
265 x 3
225 x 5

*Swiss Ball Inchworm*
20 (2 sets)

*OH Walking Lunge*
95 x 8 (2 sets)

*SLDL*
135 x 10
185 x 5
* didn't want to stress my low back - next week I'll be back to 225

*Hanging Leg Raise* 
+20 x 12 (3 sets)

*1 DB Snatch*
55 x 5 (2 sets)

*Trunk Pulldowns*
132.5 x 15 (2 sets)

*Lots of stretching*


----------



## jagbender (Oct 27, 2011)

back must be feeling better with those squat #'s


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 28, 2011)

jagbender said:


> back must be feeling better with those squat #'s



Much   Thx


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 28, 2011)

10/28/11

*UPPER*

* shot to warmup
** kept most reps around 8 or more

*Weighted Pullups*
BW +45 x 8 (3 sets)

*Seated Dips*
260 x 8, 8, 7

*T-bar Row*
155 x 5 (4 sets)

*DB Press*
80  x 11, 8, 7

*Renegade Row* *first time trying these
25 x 8 (2 sets)

*Shrugs*
225 x 12 (2 sets)

*1 Arm DB Clean & Press*
45 x 5, 8

*Sup Close Grip Pullups*
15, 10

*Dips *
21, 16

*Reverse Fly*
45 x 12 (2 sets)


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 28, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> Talk to your gym owner/manager.  Trapbars are under $200.
> 
> 
> 
> The key is to keep doing it.  Most need a break once in a while.  I'm an irritable bastard if I don't lift for 3 or 4 days.



That and it just becomes part of your daily routine.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 29, 2011)

10/29/11

*BASKETBALL*

- 3 games


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 30, 2011)

10/30/11

*
Fullbody*

* shot to warmup

*Trapbar Deads*
315 x 10 (3 sets)

*Pullups*
10 (3 sets)

*Seated Dips*
175 x 22
230 x 8 (2 sets)

*DB Snatch*
75 x 5 (2 sets)

*Smith CG Press*
205 x 8, 6 (2 sets)

*Machine Row*
200 x 15 (2 sets)


----------



## x~factor (Oct 31, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> *Trapbar Deads*
> 315 x 10 (3 sets)



Impressive!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 2, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Impressive!



Thanks.  No low back pain is the best part


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 2, 2011)

11/1/11

*Upper (Hotel Workout)*

* 5 min on tread

DB Press
50 x 20 (5 sets)

Machine Row
5 sets

Overhead DB Triceps press
45 x 10 (3 sets)

DB Curls
35 x 10 (3 sets)

Standing DB Press
35 x 15 (3 sets)

DB Shrugs
50 x 20 (3 sets)

*nice 30 minute workout


=====


11/2/11

*20 min on tread at 4.0 rate / 5.0 incline*

(better than nothing)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 3, 2011)

11/3/11

*UPPER*  * hotel workout

* 10 min on tread

DB Bench
50 x 20 (3 sets)

Machine Row
8 plates x 20  (3 sets)

Standing DB Press
40 x 10 (3 sets)

DB Shrugs
50 x 15 (3 sets)

Close Pushups
30, 35, 35

DB Curl
35 x 12 (3 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 5, 2011)

11/5/11

*Fullbody*

* 5 min on tread

*Ab wheel rollouts*
25 (2 sets)

*Trapbar Deads*
405 x 3 (3 sets)

*Weighted Pullups*
BW +55 x 5 (3 sets)

*Seated Dips*
210 x 20, 15, 15

*OH Squat | Push Press Superset*
85 x 10 | 10 (2 sets)

*OH Lunge*
85 x 10 (2 sets)

*Pullups*
15, 10, 10 

*Lying Triceps Press*
20 (2 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 6, 2011)

11/6/11

*Basketball*

5 games 

*played OK


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 7, 2011)

11/7/11

*Fullbody*

* 10 min on treadmill  (got up to 13.0 rate)

*Squat *
225 x 5 (2 sets)

*Smith CG Press*
185 x 15, 12, 10

*T-bar Row*
160 x 5
135 x 8 (2 sets)

*SLDL*
225 x 5, 6

*Incline Xplode Press*
270 x 10 (3 sets)

*Pullups*
12, 10

*Reverse Fly*
45 x 15, 12

*Leg Press*
210 x 20

*One legged press*
90 x 8 R | 8 L | 8 R | 8 L


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2011)

Hey amigo!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 9, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> Hey amigo!



Yo B......welcome back


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 9, 2011)

11/9/11

*Fullbody*

* high rep / plyo day

* 5 min on tread

*Ab Whee*l
10 (2 sets)

*Pushups*
40 (2 sets)

*Weighted Pullups*
BW +45 x 5
BW +65 x 3
BW +90 x 2 | dropset | BW 45 x 5 | dropset | BW x 5
BW +45 x 8

*Seated Dips*
225 x 15, 9, 8

*DB Snatch*
75 x 5 (2 sets)

*BW Facepull*
20 (2 sets)

*BW Sup Grip Pullups*
12, 10

*Lying BW Triceps Press*
25 (2 sets)

*Box Jump 24" box*
10

*Side Jump on 24" box*
10 (each side)

*Box Jump Over 24" box **feeling good about these
10 

*Corner Press*
OB +45 x 20, 15


----------



## jagbender (Nov 10, 2011)

nice workout!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 11, 2011)

jagbender said:


> nice workout!



Thanks......FB workouts are fun (most of the time).


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 11, 2011)

11/11/11

*Fullbody*

* shot to warmup

*Trapbar Deads*
315 x 15, 12

*DB Press*
75 x 15, 9, 8

*DB Row*
130 x 15, 12

*Trapbar Deads*
225 x 20

*Seated Dips*
270 x 7
250 x 8

*Close Grip Pullups*
BW +20 x 12, 10

*Reverse Fly*
50 x 12 (2 sets)

*Dual KB Swing*
30 x 15 (2 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 13, 2011)

11/13/11

*Basketball then Fullbody*

* 2 games of ball

*Squat*
225 x 3 (5 sets)

*Single DB Press* (Piston Style)
70 x 8 (2 sets)

*T-bar Row*
135 x 8 (2 sets)

*Seated Dips*
210 x 18, 15

*Close Sup Grip Pullups*
12, 15, 11


----------



## x~factor (Nov 13, 2011)

When doing fullbody, do you find yourself still sore after only a day's rest?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 13, 2011)

x~factor said:


> When doing fullbody, do you find yourself still sore after only a day's rest?



Not really.  My only complaint/issue was my front delts seemed to get overworked (really sore) hitting them three days a week..   Lately I have picked certain exercises to keep the stress lower on my front delts.   My volume is not high so I should be able to recover in 48 hours.

Give it try.   FB workouts IMO are the hardest type of workout (if you do them with short RIs and use medium to high intensity).


----------



## x~factor (Nov 13, 2011)

I might just give it a try.  

But for now, I'm thinking, I will go from push/pull/leg to lower and upper body first before eventually going fullbody. My problem is legs. It takes a few days for my legs, especially hamstrings, to recover. Otherwise, I'll be doing squats 3-4 times a week.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 13, 2011)

x~factor said:


> I might just give it a try.
> 
> But for now, I'm thinking, I will go from push/pull/leg to lower and upper body first before eventually going fullbody. My problem is legs. It takes a few days for my legs, especially hamstrings, to recover. Otherwise, I'll be doing squats 3-4 times a week.



I really like " U/L off U/L " weekly workouts !!  Some weeks I can only lift 3 times so I change to FB.    One thing I like about FB is you can hit the same muscle group three times in one week (as long you keep the volume low).

For legs I may break them up like: (3 sets of each exercise)

Monday:
OH Squats
Trapbar Deads 

Wednesday 
Walking Lunge 
DB Swings

Friday:
Squat
SLDL

Enjoy the change X!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 14, 2011)

11/14/11

*UPPER* (hotel workout)

* 20 min on tread 4.0 rate / 5.0 incline

*Standing DB Press*
40 x 10 (3 sets)

*DB Reverse Fly*
15 x 10 (3 sets)

*Seated DB Curl*
35 x 10 (3 sets)

*OH Triceps Press*
50 x 20 (3 sets)

*DB Press*
50 x 25, 20


----------



## jagbender (Nov 14, 2011)

nice job  on the road!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2011)

where  are you now?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 15, 2011)

jagbender said:


> nice job  on the road!



  after being in the car for 5 hours I needed to do something.



			
				B said:
			
		

> where are you now?



I'm in Toronto today and tomorrow.    I was in your old stomping grounds two weeks ago (Denver/Golden)

....My last trip for the year is San Antonio at the end of the month.   Never been there.......looking forward to it.


----------



## x~factor (Nov 15, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> I really like " U/L off U/L " weekly workouts !!  Some weeks I can only lift 3 times so I change to FB.    One thing I like about FB is you can hit the same muscle group three times in one week (as long you keep the volume low).
> 
> For legs I may break them up like: (3 sets of each exercise)
> 
> ...



Good stuff! Thanks!


----------



## davegmb (Nov 15, 2011)

Is it business or pleasure your trip?


----------



## jagbender (Nov 15, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> after being in the car for 5 hours I needed to do something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Been there once  I liked the area.  even did the tourist things like the downtown walk and the Alamo


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 16, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Is it business or pleasure your trip?



All the trips are business.....I have employees spread across North America (from Quebec down on Alabama over to Vegas up to Montana.   



			
				Jag said:
			
		

> Been there once I liked the area. even did the tourist things like the downtown walk and the Alamo



Cool...I hope to check out a couple local sites......I'm staying on the Riverwalk which looks very busy with lots to do.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 17, 2011)

11/17/11

*LOWER and CORE*


* 5 min on tread

*Ab Wheel*
25 (2 sets)

*Squat*
235 x 3 (5 sets)

*Hanging Leg Raise*
25 (2 sets)

*Trapbar Deads*
315 x 5 (2 sets)
365 x 5 (2 sets)

*Lying Leg Raise*
25 (2 sets)

*Overhead Walking Lunge*
85 x 25 steps (2 sets)

*30" Box Jump*
10 (2 sets)

*30" Box Jump* (from the side)
5 (1 set from each side)



*HOT TUB


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 18, 2011)

11/18/11

*UPPER*

* shot to warm up

*Weighted Pullups*
BW +25 x 8
BW +45 x 5 (4 sets)

*Seated Dips*
230 x 12, 9, 8

*T-bar Row*
150 x 8 (3 sets)

*CG Bench*
185 x 5 (2 sets)

*WG Bench*
185 x 5 (2 sets)

*Reverse Fly*
50 x 15 (3 sets)

*Lying Triceps BW Press*
25 (2 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 19, 2011)

11/19/11


*Plyo Day*

* shot to warm up

*Swissball Inchworm*
10

*DB Snatch*
70 x 5
90 x 3 (2 sets)

*Dragonflags*
5 (2 sets)

*Hanging Leg Raise*
25 (2 sets)

*Box Jumps* (30" box)
10
* ready to move up to the 3 foot box

*Front Squat | Push Press Combo*
95 x 5
105 x 5
115 x 5
125 x 5

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 20 (2 sets)

** Basketball tomorrow


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 19, 2011)

....forgot to add

*SLDL*
225 x 8 (2 sets)


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 20, 2011)

What is the most weight you have ran with a weighted vest on? For how long?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 20, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> What is the most weight you have ran with a weighted vest on? For how long?



I've tried 45lbs....It doesn't seem like much but it was big difference.   I liked running intervals (1 min run / 1 min walk) with 30 lbs.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 20, 2011)

11/20/11

*Basketball*

4 games.

* I could feel soreness my traps and upper back from the DB Snatches yesterday


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 21, 2011)

11/21/11

*UPPER
*

* shot to warm up

*Pullups*
10
11
1 Muscle up then 10 pullups
2 Muscle ups then 6 pullups

*Seated Dips*
235 x 12, 10, 9

*T-bar Row*
155 x 8, 6, 6

*CG Press*
245 x 2 (3 sets)
225 x 5, 4
205 x 8

*Shrugs*
225 x 15 (2 sets)

*Band Pull-aparts*
15 (2 sets)

*Lying Triceps BW Press*
25, 20 

*Seated Bench*
175 x 8, 7, 6, 5

** Ready for an off day tomorrow after 5 days in a row


----------



## PreMier (Nov 21, 2011)

Nice workout. I was in San Antonio for a bit after basic training. I liked the river walk a lot. Good place to go and get drinks, but be aware crime is high


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 23, 2011)

PreMier said:


> Nice workout. I was in San Antonio for a bit after basic training. I liked the river walk a lot. Good place to go and get drinks, but be aware crime is high



Thanks......I'm looking forward to 70' weather and checking out the river walk.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 23, 2011)

11/23/11

*
Lower and Core*

*shot to warmup

*5 Sets of *
A) *Squat* 245 x 3
B) *36" Box Jump* 4

*Ab Wheel Rollout | Hanging Leg Raise SUPERSET*
25 | 20
20 | 20
15 | 20

*DB Snatch*
95 x 3 (2 sets)

*Side Bend*
75 x 10 (2 sets) 

*Lying Leg Raise*
25 (2 sets)

*Dual DB Swing*
30 x 25, 20

*STRETCH and HOT TUB*


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 23, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> I've tried 45lbs....It doesn't seem like much but it was big difference. I liked running intervals (1 min run / 1 min walk) with 30 lbs.


 So does it improve your running times that much when you take the vest off? I am thinking of buying one. I have read that even long distance ru8nners benefit from it.


----------



## x~factor (Nov 23, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> *Pullups*
> 10
> 11
> 1 *Muscle up* then 10 pullups
> 2 *Muscle ups* then 6 pullups



What's "muscle up"?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 23, 2011)

x~factor said:


> What's "muscle up"?



Here's a link 

Parkour Muscle-Ups - YouTube


(My PR is 9)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 23, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> So does it improve your running times that much when you take the vest off? I am thinking of buying one. I have read that even long distance ru8nners benefit from it.



To be on honest I haven't timed myself ..... I do like the vest for adding some resistance to BW exercises.  

My wife is a long distance runner.   She cut her times by running "hill repeats" and fartleks

Fartlek - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 24, 2011)

Hey amigo!
One of these....years...will meet up along the travels.

Whenever I travel around my AO, I've got to wear my armor as well as my backpack w/ changes of clothes on back, and a backpack of extra stuff (cables, batteries, misc) which goes on the front...its only 30-40 lbs...but when ya haul it around a while...you feel the difference.

Happy Thankgsgiving!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 24, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> Hey amigo!
> One of these....years...will meet up along the travels.
> 
> Whenever I travel around my AO, I've got to wear my armor as well as my backpack w/ changes of clothes on back, and a backpack of extra stuff (cables, batteries, misc) which goes on the front...its only 30-40 lbs...but when ya haul it around a while...you feel the difference.
> ...



Happy Thanksgiving B......When do you come back to the states?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 24, 2011)

11/24/11

*Basketball*

4 games this morning.....now off to feast and watch some football

Go Lions!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 24, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> Happy Thanksgiving B......When do you come back to the states?


 just a mere...17 months.
3 more vacations.... (bettter way to look at it)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 25, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> just a mere...17 months.
> 3 more vacations.... (bettter way to look at it)



Nice


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 25, 2011)

11/25/11

*UPPER*

* one game of ball

*Weighted Pullups*
BW +25 x 8
BW +45 x 5, 5, 5, 5, 4

*Seated Dips*
210 x 8
240 x 5, 5, 6, 6, 7

*Machine Row*
160 x 12
200 x 5
180 x 5, 5

*Smith CG Press*
205 x 5
245 x 3, 3
205 x 8
135 x 25

*Band Reverse Fly*
15, 15

*Lying Triceps Press*
20, 30

*BW Row*
20 , 20 

*Corner Press*
OB +70 x 10, 10


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 26, 2011)

11/26/11

*Lower and Core*

* 2 games of basketball

*Trapbar Deads*
315 x 8
385 x 5 (2 sets)

*Swissball Inchworm*
20 (2 sets)

*Hanging Leg Raise*
25 (2 sets)

*Box Jumps *("36 box)
10 (3 sets)

*Trunk Pulldowns*
132 x 20 (2 sets)

*Dragonflags*
6, 5


----------



## jagbender (Nov 26, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> Here's a link
> 
> Parkour Muscle-Ups - YouTube
> 
> ...


 
I am too big for that!  not built for it!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 28, 2011)

11/28/11

Upper

20 minutes on tread

Db press
50 x 25 (4 sets)

Pull downs
4 sets of 25

Standing db press
40 x 10 (3 sets)

Db shrugs
50 x 20 (3 sets)

Side raise
20 x 12 (3 sets)

Db curl
40 x 12 (2 sets)
50 x 6

Oh triceps press
50 x 20 (3 sets)

Cable row
90 x 10 (2 sets)

Reverse fly
17.5 x 15 (2 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 29, 2011)

11/29/11

Lower and core

23 min on tread - intervals and inclines

Goblet squat
50 x 25 (4 sets)

Dual db SLDL
50 x 25 (4 sets)

Trunk pulldowns
97 x 25 (4 sets)

Db lunges
40 x 10 (3 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 30, 2011)

11/30/11

30 min on tread


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 1, 2011)

12/1/11

Upper

20 min on tread

Pull downs
Pushups
Db curls
Overhead tri press
Push downs
Rows
Db press

4 sets of 25 for most

Heading back home tomorrow


----------



## x~factor (Dec 1, 2011)

I think its admirable that you could still get your workouts in away from home. Most people would just take that as an excuse to stop working out all together.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 3, 2011)

x~factor said:


> I think its admirable that you could still get your workouts in away from home. Most people would just take that as an excuse to stop working out all together.



  Most people on here aren't "most people"  ....   We are the addicts.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 3, 2011)

12/3/11

Made it home around 10 PM last night safe and sound.  San Antonio was great.

12/3/11

*Fullbody*

* 5 min on tread

*Ab Wheel*
20 (3 sets)

*Squat*
255 x 3 (5 sets)

*Trapbar Deads*
395 x 5 (2 sets)

*Seated Dips*
250 x 8, 8, 10

*T-bar Row*
135 x 6
145 x 6
155 x 6

*Lying Leg Raise*
30 (2 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 4, 2011)

12/4/11
*
Basketball
*

4 games


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2011)

...you win?
You know....inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 5, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> ...you win?
> You know....inquiring minds want to know...



3 out of 4


----------



## x~factor (Dec 5, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> 3 out of 4



Full court games or one on one? If its against that kid in your avatar, I think you have to give him/her a few more years to give you a little competition.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 5, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Full court games or one on one? If its against that kid in your avatar, I think you have to give him/her a few more years to give you a little competition.



LOL ......... Full court.   My boy is going to be 3 this Friday.   He will be a baller too.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 5, 2011)

12/5/11

*UPPER*

* 5 min on tread

*Sup Grip Pullup (to chest)*
BW +45 x 6, 6, 6, 5, 5

*Seated Dips*
260 x 6
240 x 9
220 x 11
200 x 13

*Machine Row*
200 x 6, 5, 5, 5

*CG Press*
225 x 6, 4, 4, 4 

*Shrugs*
245 x 15, 15, 15

*Reverse Fly*
45 x 15, 12, 15

*Corner Press*
OB +60 x 15, 15, 15

*Chinup (to my chest)* * definitely feel these in my biceps
10, 10, 10


----------



## PreMier (Dec 5, 2011)

Hello my name is jake, I'm an addict


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 6, 2011)

PreMier said:


> Hello my name is jake, I'm an addict



Niiiiiice


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 7, 2011)

12/7/11

*Lower and Core*

* shot to warm up

*Ab Wheel Rollouts*
20 (2 sets)

*Squat*
265 x 3 (5 sets)

*Box Jump  - 3 ft*
12 (3 sets)

*Box Jump-over - 2 ft high x 2 ft long*
10

*Side Box Jump 2 - ft*
10

*Trunk Pulldowns*
132 x 15 (3 sets)

* Felt great today; left a little in the tank which is different for me - usually it's balls to the wall;  I'm actually trying to follow my own program.   I seem to create lots of programs but when I get to the gym I do the program then add a bunch of things;  I have followed my squat progression by adding 10 lbs per week for the past 5 weeks.    Now it's time to switch from Back Squats to Front Squats for the next 4-5 weeks;


----------



## x~factor (Dec 7, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> I'm actually trying to follow my own program.   I seem to create lots of programs but when I get to the gym I do the program then add a bunch of things;


Sometimes that's the best program to follow since its all tailored to what works for you. I go by the old adage, the best exercise is the one that you do.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 9, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Sometimes that's the best program to follow since its all tailored to what works for you. I go by the old adage, the best exercise is the one that you do.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 9, 2011)

12/9/11

*UPPER*

* shot to warmup

*Chest ups | Band Pulldown SUPERSET*
10 | 15 (3 sets)

*Standing Piston Arnold Press*
20 x 15 (3 sets)

*CG Bench*
185 x 5 (4 sets)

*T-bar Row*
155 x 7 (3 sets)

*Lying Overhead Tri Press*
25, 20

*Straight Bar Curl*
65 x 15
75 x 12

*Seated Dips*
190 x 20, 12

*Reverse Fly | Face Pull SUPERSET*
45 x 15 | 45 x 20
45 x 15 | 60 x 15

*DB Curl*
45 x 12 (2 sets)

*OH DB Triceps Press*
55 x 12 (2 sets)

* felt good today to lighten things up and do some higher reps sets.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2011)

how far do you hold your hands on close grip bench?
I believe I put my index finger right at the point wher the bar is knurled orhowever you say it.
So my elbows/arms just clear my chest when I bring the bar down.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 10, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> how far do you hold your hands on close grip bench?
> I believe I put my index finger right at the point wher the bar is knurled orhowever you say it.
> So my elbows/arms just clear my chest when I bring the bar down.



Same for me    I haven't been benching much lately.  If I do - it's dumbells.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 10, 2011)

12/10/11

Planned on lifting lower today but got sucked into playing ball

4 games (3 good ones; the last one we were all sucking wind)

* also warmed up on the box jumps - got up to the 42" box   It helped my rebounding.   I was all over the boards today (...haha...at 5' 10")


----------



## x~factor (Dec 10, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> * also warmed up on the box jumps - got up to the 42" box   It helped my rebounding.   I was all over the boards today (...haha...at 5' 10")



Damn, that's high! Nice!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 12, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Damn, that's high! Nice!!!



Thanks.....I was happy.  Not sure if I can go much higher.  Now I'll work on the reps.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 12, 2011)

12/12/11

*Fullbody*

* Row machine for 5 minutes

*Ab Wheel Rollouts*
30, 20, 20, 20

*Chest ups* 
BW +15 x 10 (3 sets)

*Seated Dips*
240 x 10
255 x 10, 8, 8

*Trapbar Deads*
315 x 10 (2 sets)
365 x 10 

*Lying Leg Lifts*
30 (3 sets)

*Band Facepulls*
Purple band x 20 (4 sets)

*Lying BW Triceps Press*
25 (3 sets)

*Machine Row*
180 x 10 (2 sets)

*Pushups*
40 (3 sets)
** Felt good today; Just the right amount of volume.


----------



## x~factor (Dec 12, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> \*Chest ups*
> BW +15 x 10 (3 sets)



What is the difference between Chest ups vs. Push ups?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 12, 2011)

x~factor said:


> What is the difference between Chest ups vs. Push ups?



Chest ups are closer to a pullup.  Instead of pulling your chin to the bar you pull your chest to the bar.......I want to track if it makes a difference after about a month therefore I am calling it "chest up"


----------



## x~factor (Dec 12, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> Chest ups are closer to a pullup.  Instead of pulling your chin to the bar you pull your chest to the bar.......I want to track if it makes a difference after about a month therefore I am calling it "chest up"



Ahh... gotcha!


----------



## jagbender (Dec 13, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> Most people on here aren't "most people" .... We are the addicts.


 

yep


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 14, 2011)

12/14/11

*Fullbody*

* 5 min on tread

*Smith CG Press*
235 x 3 (8 sets)

*
T-bar Row*
160 x 7 (3 sets)

*OH Walking Lunge*
105 x 16 steps (2 sets)
*
Hanging Leg Raise*
+20 x 10 (2 sets)

*Shrug*
265 x 10 (2 sets)

*Chins*
15, 10

*Reverse Fly*
45 x 20 (2 sets)

*Single Arm Tri Pushdowns*
45 x 15 (2 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 14, 2011)

....forgot


*
Box Jumps on 30" box*
15 (2 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 16, 2011)

12/16/11

*Fullbody*

* shot to warmup

*Squat*
225 x 8 (3 sets)

*DB Press*
80 x 12, 9, 9

*DB Row*
130 x 15, 15

*Band Pulldowns*
Purple band x 12, 12

*Lying Triceps Press*
25, 25

*Wide Sup Grip Pullups*
10

*Band Pull-aparts*
Purple x 12, 12

*Swissball Inchworms*
20, 20

*Lying leg raise*
30, 30

* still a lot left in the tank; I like the new band exercises


----------



## PreMier (Dec 16, 2011)

You ever done crossfit or insanity


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 18, 2011)

PreMier said:


> You ever done crossfit or insanity



Nope.   Insanity looks interesting but I have a mental block of not lifting heavy.

You?     Are you thinking of trying it?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 18, 2011)

I have to do both because I'm in the military. It's just what our squadron uses. I hate it, but it is great for overall fitness levels. You're pretty active, so I think you'd like it


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 18, 2011)

PreMier said:


> I have to do both because I'm in the military. It's just what our squadron uses. I hate it, but it is great for overall fitness levels. You're pretty active, so I think you'd like it



Cool..........Do you have a written up program you can post of what you are doing?    I always like to try new things.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 18, 2011)

12/18/11

*Basketball*

4 games


----------



## PreMier (Dec 18, 2011)

I can email it.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 19, 2011)

PreMier said:


> I can email it.



Thanks.   PM sent.


----------



## jagbender (Dec 19, 2011)

Looking like a green christmas in MI this year?   I hear it is in the 50's today


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 19, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Looking like a green christmas in MI this year?   I hear it is in the 50's today



I'm OK with that


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 19, 2011)

12/19/11

*UPPER and Core*

* 188 lbs this morning

* 15 min on tread (intervals at level 8, 10, 12, 13)

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 20
132 x 20 (2 sets)

*Band Pull Aparts*
Purple x 15 (4 sets)

*Pullups*
10 (3 sets)

*Smith CG Press*
225 x 5, 4 (4 sets)

*T-bar Row*
165 x 5, 7, 7

*Seated Dips*
260 x 8
240 x 8, 7

*Lying Leg Raise*
30 (2 sets)

*Band Reverse Fly*
Purple x 10 (3 sets)

*Standing Band Press*
Purple x 10 (2 sets)

*Plank*
60 seconds (2 sets)


----------



## jagbender (Dec 20, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> I'm OK with that


 

Ours are green every year.  

Beat shoveling snow adn scraping windshields !


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 20, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Ours are green every year.
> 
> Beat shoveling snow adn scraping windshields !



I'm jealous!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 20, 2011)

12/20/11

*Lower and Core*

* 5 min on tread

*Ab Wheel Rollouts*
20 (2 sets)

*Super Squat Machine*
8 plates x 5
10 plates x 5
12 plates x 5
14 plates x 3
8 plates x 10

*Hanging Leg Raise with a Twist*
20 (2 sets)

*Trapbar Deads*
365 x 6, 10, 8

*Weighted Decline Situps | dropset | Decline Situp*
+25 x 10 | dropset | BW x 10 (2 sets)

*Dual DB Swing*
30 x 20 (2 sets)

* starting to watch my diet a little closer and up my H2O intake.   I usually have about 1 Gallon a day (maybe a little more).   I'm going to get my waist back down to 34.  It's just under 36 right now (measured with a tape at my belly button).  Weight is 188.  I look best around 182-3.   Chest measured 46, Shoulders 51; Biceps 16.5; Calf 15; Quads 23; neck 16.5;   Based on that I need to add some size to my Quads and Calfs and get my waist down to 33-34 by summer time.  We'll see how it goes.


----------



## x~factor (Dec 20, 2011)

Must be nice to be just 5 lbs away from your goal weight.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 21, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Must be nice to be just 5 lbs away from your goal weight.



  It is.   My weight has only fluctuated about 12 pounds over the last 13-14 years.   Once I get off base by more than 5 lbs I usually make a change


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 22, 2011)

12/22/11

*Upper and Core*

* shot to warm up

*Swissball Inchworms* 20 (2 sets)

*5 Sets off*
A) Chest ups (Pullups)   12
B) Single DB Clean and Press  50 x 5 (each arm)

*Shrugs*  225 x 10 (3 sets)

*3 Sets of*
A) EZ Bar Curl 75 x 20
B) OH Triceps Press 20

*Reverse Fly*  45 x 15 (2 sets)

*Interval*

*5 Sets of *
A) Treadmill: 45 seconds at 8.4 rate
B) 25 Pushups

Nice to be on vacation


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 23, 2011)

12/23/11

*Basketball and Lower*

*4 games of ball
*

*Squat*
225 x 3 (5 sets)

*Trunk Pulldowns*
132 x 20 (2 sets)

*OH Walking Lunge*
75 x 20 steps
95 x 20 steps (2 sets)


----------



## x~factor (Dec 23, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> It is.   My weight has only fluctuated about 12 pounds over the last 13-14 years.   Once I get off base by more than 5 lbs I usually make a change



So you don't bulk and cut? You pretty much maintained your weight for more than a decade. How does that affect your progress?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 24, 2011)

x~factor said:


> So you don't bulk and cut? You pretty much maintained your weight for more than a decade. How does that affect your progress?



Progress..........Good question.....Since my 2 goals have been to #1 play sports well and #2 look good; I think I'm doing OK.  I played on a some pretty good football and basketball team over the last 15 years and still compete on the pickup  basketball court.  I look pretty good.  I never wanted to do body building or strong man stuff.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 26, 2011)

12/26/11
*
UPPER*

* 1 game of ball to warm up

*Band Pull Aparts*
2 green bands x 12 (3 sets)

*Weighted Pullups/Chestups*
BW x 10
BW +15 x 10 (2 sets)
BW +25 x 8 (2 sets)

*1 legged Pushups*  * these hit your core pretty good 
30
25
25

*Trunk Pulldowns*
132 x 20 (2 sets)

*Seated Dips*
260 x 10
220 x 12, 10

*T-bar Row*
165 x 6, 5, 5, 5 

*Smith CG Press*
225 x 5, 5, 4, 4, 4

*Cable Reverse Fly*
50 x 15 (3 sets)

*Sup Grip Pullups*
w/ knees raise to 90' x 10

*Sup Grip Pullups*
15, 12

** Nice workout today - got some good stretches


----------



## x~factor (Dec 26, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> *1 legged Pushups*  * these hit your core pretty good
> 30
> 25
> 25



Good one! Gotta try it.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 27, 2011)

12/27/11

*Lower and Core*

* 5 min on tread

*Trapbar Deads*
315 x 5
365 x 5
385 x 5
405 x 5

*30" Box Jump*
10 (3 sets)

*Dragonflags*
5, 4

*Weighted Situps | dropset | Situps*
+25 x 12 |dropset| 12
+25 x 10 |dropset| 10

*Dual DB Swing*
45 x 12 (2 sets)

*Ab Wheel*
20 (2 sets)

* felt good today


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 28, 2011)

12/28/11

*UPPER*

* worked out with a buddy at his gym today

*8 Second Negative Bench* * new exercise for me.
285 x 5 (3 sets)

*Machine Row*
180 x 12 (3 sets)

*DB Incline Bench*
70 x 10 (3 sets)

*Band Pull-aparts*
10 (3 sets)

*Two Medicine Ball Pushups*
30 (3 sets)

*Weighted Pullups*
14
+25 x 10 
+50 x 5 | +25 x 2 | BW x 2

*Machine Fly*
30 x 15 (3 sets)

*25 lb Medicine Ball Toss*
20 

*Rotator Cuff Exercises*
Thumbs up/Thumps down/Scarecrows x 15 (3 sets)


----------



## jagbender (Dec 28, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> 12/20/11
> 
> *Lower and Core*
> 
> ...


 
getting close !   I used to love the summers in Michigan.  It was the other 11 months of the year that sucked!  LOL 

keep up the good work !


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 29, 2011)

12/29/11

Basketball (4 games)  then pulled the kids around on the sled like rudolph


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 30, 2011)

12/30/11

*Lower and Core*

* 1 game of ball 

*Squat*
225 x 3
245 x 3 (3 sets)

*2' box jumps holding 25lbs*
10 (3 sets)

*Step ups*
20 (2 sets)

*Hanging leg raise*
20 (3 sets)

*SLDL*
225 x 5 (2 sets)

*Trunk Pulldowns*
132 x 15 (2 sets)

*Goblet Squats*
55 x 20 (2 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 31, 2011)

*UPPER*

* worked out with my wife today.  She is getting pretty strong (for a runner)  haha

*Band Pull Aparts*
Purple band x 15 (3 sets)

*Weighted Pullups/Chestups*
BW +40 x 5 (4 sets)

*1 legged Pushups* * alternate legs every 10
40 (3 sets)

*Shrugs*
225 x 12 (3 sets)

*Seated Dips*
220 x 12, 10, 9

*Machine Row*
245 x 10 (3 sets)

*Smith CG Press*
205 x 8 (3 sets)

*Cable Reverse Fly*
50 x 15

*Sup Grip Pullups*
12 (3 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 31, 2011)

HAPPY NEW YEARS !

Just got some steak, shrimp, fresh pasta, wine and beer!!     Plan on hitting a couple houses in my neighborhood for some drinks after dinner (no driving for us tonight)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 1, 2012)

1/1/12

*Lower and Core*

* played 21 to warmup for about 25 minutes

*Trapbar Deads*
315 x 3
385 x 8 (2 sets)

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 15 (2 sets)

*Hanging Leg Raise*
15 (2 sets)

*DB Lunge*
55 x 8 (2 sets)

*Ab Wheel Rollouts*
15 (3 sets)

* Good workout to start the year;  7 days in a row - may take tomorrow off since it most likely will be a busy day at the gym tomorrow.


----------



## jagbender (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy New Year


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 2, 2012)

1/2/12

*UPPER*

* shot to warm up 15

*Swissball Inchworm*
15 (3 sets)

*Band Pull-aparts*
2 green bands x 20 (4 sets)

*Chins/Chest ups*
10 (4 sets)

*Pushups*
30, 40

*DB Row* 
100 x 12 (2 sets)

*Ab Wheel*
15 (3 sets)

*OH Triceps Press*
20 (2 sets)

*OH Press*
95 x 10 (2 sets)

*Side Raise*
20 x 12 (2 sets)

*Single Arm Pulldowns*
67.5 x 15
82.5 x 15

*Reverse Fly*
50 x 15 (2 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 3, 2012)

1/3/12

*Lower and Core*

* 5 min on tread to warmup

** 9th day in row in the gym (tomorrow is definitely a day off)

*A) Squat*  225 x 3 (7)
*B) Hanging Leg Raise* 15 (7)

*Lying Leg Raise* 30 (2 sets)

*Sumo Deads* 225 x 10 (2 sets)

*Trunk Pulldowns* 97.5 x 15 (3 sets)

*Dual DB Swing* 30 x 15 (2 sets)

*5 min on tread on 5.0 incline and 4.0 rate*

*Stretch 5 minutes*


----------



## x~factor (Jan 3, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> * 9th day in row in the gym (tomorrow is definitely a day off)



I don't know how you do it. I struggle to recuperate from the previous workout with every other day schedule. What supplements do you use?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 3, 2012)

x~factor said:


> I don't know how you do it. I struggle to recuperate from the previous workout with every other day schedule. What supplements do you use?



No supps.   Just protein shakes, multi-vit and fish oil (when I remember).



Sometimes I need some Ibu to keep going - but I try to only take it on basketball days.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 5, 2012)

1/5/12

*UPPER*

*shot to warm up

*Band Pull-aparts*
2 green band x 20 (3 sets)

*Sup Grip Pullups*
13, 12, 13

*Seated Dips*
190 x 20, 14, 12, 20

*T-bar Row*
165 x 3
160 x 5 (3 sets)

*Smith CG Bench *
215 x 5 (4 sets)

*Shrugs*
225 x 12 (3 sets)

*Cable Reverse Fly*
50 x 15 (2 sets)

*Side Raise*
20 x 10 (2 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 6, 2012)

1/6/12

*LOWER and Core*

* took some measurements today.
Belly Button - 35.5
Chest 43
Shoulders 51
Weight 186

#1 Goal Belly Button 34" by 3/20/12 (doable)

Jumpshots for 15 minutes to warmup.  Had a guy feeding me the ball so I got a real good sweat going.

*Swissball Inchworms* 20 (3 sets)

*Trapbar Farmers Walk* 225 x 50 steps (3 sets)

*Trapbar Farmers Walk (STRAPPED)* 315 x 50 steps (3 sets)

*Trapbar Deads*
225 x 12
305 x 6
405 x 6

*Hanging leg raise*
15 (3 sets)

*Box Jump Overs* (2' x 2' box)
10 (3 sets)

*Ab Wheel  Rollouts| Hanging leg raise superset*
15 | 15 (3 sets)

*Single DB Snatch *
50 x 10 (each arm) (2 sets)

*Trunk Pulldowns*
132 x 15 (2 sets)

* Felt great today


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 7, 2012)

1/7/12

*
ARMS and Core*

* wanted to ball today but there was a 7 game wait   so I went upstairs and did a rare arm workout.

*Jump Rope *
10 sets of 80 - 100

*Pullups* (4 different grips)
12 (4 sets)

*Incline one armed pushups*
10 (each arm) (2 sets)

*French Press | Triceps Press Superset*
75 x 10 | 30 (2 sets)

*EZ bar curl*
75 x 20 (2 sets)

*Seated Dip*
175 x 25 (2 sets)

*DB Preacher Curl*
40 x 10 (2 sets)

*Face Pull | Triceps Pushdown Superset*
47.5 x 15 | 47.5 x 15 (2 sets)

*Ab Wheel SIDE rollout*
15 (2 sets)

*Lying leg raise*
30 (2 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 8, 2012)

1/8/12

*Ball*

* 3 games (about an hour) - played well today 

Taking tomorrow off.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 10, 2012)

1/10/12

*UPPER*

* 5 min on tread to warmup

*Band Pull-aparts*
2 Green x 20 (4 sets)

*Pushups*
30 (2 sets)

*A) Smith CG Bench* 
195 x 10 (2 sets)
225 x 5 | dropset | 205 x 5 | dropset | 185 x 5 | dropset | 165 x 5 | dropset 135 x 5

*B) T-bar Rows*
135 x 10 (2 sets)
150 x 5 | dropset | 145 x 3 | dropset | 135 x 5 | dropset | 90 x 5

*3 sets of *
*A) Seated Dips* 240 x 8 
*B) Weighted Pullups* BW +50 x 5

*
Reverse Fly*
50 x 15 (3 sets)

*OH Triceps Press*
20 (3 sets)

Tried to hit all rep ranges today (5-8, 10-12, 20) - Mission accomplished.


----------



## katt (Jan 10, 2012)

Things are looking mighty GREAT in here!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 10, 2012)

Here's my little tough guy........


----------



## x~factor (Jan 10, 2012)

^Haha nice! Awesome shot!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 11, 2012)

x~factor said:


> ^Haha nice! Awesome shot!



   Thanks.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 11, 2012)

1/11/12

*Lower and Core*

* 5 min on tread

*Squat*
225 x 7 (4 sets)

*Leg Throwdowns*
20 (4 sets)

*SLDL*
225 x 10 (2 sets)

*Hanging Leg Raise*
20 (2 sets)

*DB Snatch*
70 x 5 each arm (2 sets)

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 15 (2 sets)

*30" Box Jump*
10 (2 sets)

S*wiss Ball Inchworm*
20 (2 sets)


----------



## katt (Jan 11, 2012)

dude! He's got his mean face on!    LOL


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 11, 2012)

katt said:


> dude! He's got his mean face on!    LOL



He's a baaaaaaaaaaad man!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 13, 2012)

1/13/12

*UPPER*

* shot to warmup

** slowed down my tempo today and got a really good stretch on every rep 

*** Tried to hit all planes of push and pull today

*Band Pull-Aparts*
Purple x 20 (4 sets)

*Pullups*
12
12
BW +40 x 7
10

*Shrugs*
225 x 10 (3 sets) 

*Seated Dips*
210 x 18, 10, 8 * 60 sec RIs are killer on my reps 

*Seated Row*
180 x 10 (3 sets)

*Smith CG Press*
215 x 3 (8 sets)

*Side Raise*
20 x 15 (3 sets)

* no OH Shoulder movement since my right shoulder has some pain (ongoing problem)


----------



## katt (Jan 13, 2012)

ha ha ha ha ha   every time I see that avi - it makes me laugh!    TGIF!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 13, 2012)

katt said:


> ha ha ha ha ha   every time I see that avi - it makes me laugh!    TGIF!



Thanks.......He is VERY entertaining.   Every day that I get home from work he asks, "Daddy - can we wrestle and box?".     haha   I think I'm creating a MONSTER.


----------



## x~factor (Jan 14, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> * no OH Shoulder movement since my right shoulder has some pain (ongoing problem)



Good call!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 14, 2012)

x~factor said:


> Good call!



Finally listening to my body .........It only took about 25 years....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 14, 2012)

1/14/12

*Lower and Core*

* 10 min on tread (2 intervals)

** Weight:  185 

*Ab Wheel*
20 (2 sets)

*Trapbar Farmers Walk*
225 x 65 steps
225 x 55 steps
315 x 20 steps, 15 steps, 10 steps (grip gone by now)

*Hanging Leg Raise with a Twist*
25 (2 sets)

*Trapbar Deads*
315 x 10 (2 sets)

*V Medicine Ball Ab Twist*
25 (2 sets)

*Lying Leg Raise*
30 (2 sets)

*OH Lunge*
95 x 20 steps (2 sets)

*Decline Weighted Situps*
+10 x 20 (2 sets)

*Trunk Pulldowns*
132 x 15 (2 sets)

* felt great today   Basketball tomorrow.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 14, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> Thanks.......He is VERY entertaining.   Every day that I get home from work he asks, "Daddy - can we wrestle and box?".     haha   I think I'm creating a MONSTER.



You don't have to worry until he starts kicking your ass!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 14, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> Finally listening to my body .........It only took about 25 years....



Yes, we get too soon old, too late smart.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 14, 2012)

Triple Threat said:


> You don't have to worry until he starts kicking your ass!



I think I'm good for another 15 years or so.


----------



## jagbender (Jan 14, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> Here's my little tough guy........


love that pic!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 15, 2012)

jagbender said:


> love that pic!




  Thanks.....Me too


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 15, 2012)

1/15/12

*Basketball*

* 5 games.  Played well


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 16, 2012)

1/16/12

*UPPER*

* 5 min on tread

*Band Pull-Aparts*
Blue Band x 25 (4 sets)

*Pushups*
30 (3 sets)

*Weighted Pullups*
BW +60 x 3 (5 sets)

*Seated Dips*
250 x 8 (3 sets)

*T-bar Row*
145 x 8 (3 sets)

*Smith Bench*
225 x 3 (6 sets)

*Reverse Fly (high)*
50 x 15

*Reverse Fly (low)*
30 x 10 (2 sets)

*Sup Grip Pullups | Dips Superset*
8 | 8 (2 sets)

* Lying BW Triceps Press*
22, 25


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 16, 2012)

What are band pull aparts?

Killer weight pull ups!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 17, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> What are band pull aparts?
> 
> Killer weight pull ups!



Band Pull-Aparts (see Link below)

Band Pull Aparts

Thanks on the pullups.  It was challenging holding the 60lb dumbell with my ankles.  It's much easier using my weight belt however I get pretty good core work without the belt     We'll see how heavy I can go next week. 

I'm going to hit my legs tomorrow then I head off to Toronto for three days and plan on resting.   I'm overdue for a couple days off.  My right shoulder is acting up again.


----------



## katt (Jan 17, 2012)

I gotta bite the bullet and start doing pull ups again


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 17, 2012)

katt said:


> I gotta bite the bullet and start doing pull ups again



   You should be doing them weekly


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 17, 2012)

1/17/12

*Lower and Core*

* 5 min on tread

** took it ez today - tweaked my right groin balling on Sunday; Nothing major - just a minor pull.

*Ab Wheel*
25 (3 sets)

*Squat*
225 x 3 (2 sets)
245 x 3 (2 sets)
255 x 3

*OH Lunge*
95 x 20 steps (2 sets)

*Lying Leg Raise*
30 (3 sets)

*SLDL *
235 x 6 (3 sets)

*Trunk Pulldowns*
132.5 x 15 (2 sets)

*** Taking the next 3 days off - heading to Toronto for work;  I need some rest time from the gym;  3 days is ideal for me  and fits nicely into this weeks work plan.


----------



## katt (Jan 17, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> You should be doing them weekly



I know, I know.... ..


----------



## jagbender (Jan 17, 2012)

someday I'll be able to do pullups  LOL


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 19, 2012)

Band Pull Aparts as you know them, have been a regular part of my PT since day one. Except my protocal was 3 sets of 10, and with my back firmly pressed against a wall. Great exercise!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 21, 2012)

jagbender said:


> someday I'll be able to do pullups  LOL



Practice, Practice, Practice


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 21, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Band Pull Aparts as you know them, have been a regular part of my PT since day one. Except my protocal was 3 sets of 10, and with my back firmly pressed against a wall. Great exercise!



Good idea Jersey.  I'll see if the wall makes a difference


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 21, 2012)

1/21/12

Had a much needed three days off from lifting while I traveled this week.

I thought my co-worker and I  were going to have Version 2 of Planes, Trains and Automobiles yesterday.  Our plane was delayed 3 hours in Toronto then we landed in the middle of a snow storm back in Detroit.  The typical ride from from the airport went from 35 minutes to 1 hour and 35 minutes.   After 8 hours of travel - I made it back home last night  

Back to the gym today then ballin tomorrow.  I keep trying to figure out a different lifting protocol but can't get away from  U/L off U/L off ball      It works for me.  I'll tweak the reps/sets to keep things fresh and challenging.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 21, 2012)

Bet you were happy to get home!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 21, 2012)

I knew if I popped my head in here I'd see you moving around some serious weight on pullups.  What I didn't expect was that profile picture.  Is that your son?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 21, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Bet you were happy to get home!!!



 I was.  Nothing like being at home  




> I knew if I popped my head in here I'd see you moving around some serious weight on pullups. What I didn't expect was that profile picture. Is that your son?



I've laid off the really heavy pullups and really focused on the stretch at the bottom and pulling as high as I can go.

  Yes.  He's is my lean mean fighting machine; pretty tough for a three year old; loves to box and wrestle with me.   He'll be in a martial arts class as soon as I can find a good one around here.  I want both my kids to take BJJ and Muay Thai (that way I can take the same classes....)

Good to see you around.


----------



## x~factor (Jan 21, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> I keep trying to figure out a different lifting protocol but can't get away from  U/L off U/L off ball      It works for me.



No kidding! You got me hooked on it too!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 22, 2012)

1/22/12

*Basketball*

* 3 games - played well 

I enjoyed the last four days out of the gym.  Well needed rest.  UPPER day tomorrow.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 23, 2012)

1/23/12

*UPPER*

* 10 min on row machine (2400 Meters)

** Weighed in at 182.5 / Waist just under 35" (one inch to go by 3/22/12)  

*Weighted Pullups*
BW +45 x 8, 7, 7, 7

*Seated Dips*
225 x 8 (4 sets)

*T-bar Row*
150 x 8 (3 sets)

*Smith CG Bench*
215 x 6, 6, 4

*Shrugs*
225 x 15 (3 sets)

*Lying OH Triceps Press*
20 (2 sets)

*Sup Grip Pullups*
12 (2 sets)

*Low Attachment Reverse Fly*
25 x 12 (3 sets)

*Seated Curls | OH Triceps DB Press SUPERSET*
35 x 10 | 55 x 15 (2 sets)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 23, 2012)

Nice workout as always!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 24, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Nice workout as always!



Thanks Jersey.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 24, 2012)

1/24/12

*Lower and Core*

* 5 min on tread

** Right groin still a little sore so no dynamic lifts today.

*Ab Wheel*
25 (3 sets)

*Trapbar Farmers Walk*
225 x 60 steps (2 sets)
315 x 12 steps | rest 10 seconds | 6 more steps

*Trapbar Deads*
315 x 10
365 x 10
405 x 6, 5

*Hanging Leg Raise*
20 (2 sets)

*Super Squat*
4 plates x 10
8 plates x 10 (2 sets)

*Leg Extensions*
160 x 10 | dropset | 145 x 8 | dropset | 130 x 6
190 x 10 | dropset | 175 x 8 | dropset | 160 x 6

*Trunk Pulldowns*
132.5 x 15 (2 sets)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 24, 2012)

Hmmmm????? Farmers Walks with a trap bar.  I need to try that!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 24, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Hmmmm????? Farmers Walks with a trap bar.  I need to try that!



You'll like 'em


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 26, 2012)

1/26/12

*UPPER*

* 5 min on tread

*Band Pull-aparts* Purple x 25 (4 sets)

*DB Press* 80 x 10
*DB Row* 110 x 10

*DB Press* 85 x 10 
*DB Row* 110 x 10

*DB Press *95 x 6 
*DB Row* 110 x 10

*Chins* 15
*Seated Dips* 270 x 8

*Chins* 13
*Seated Dips* 270 x 6

*Chins* 12
*Seated Dips* 270 x 6

*Chins* 10
*Seated Dips* 270 x 5

*Corner Press* OB +50 x 20 (3 sets)

*Reverse Fly *45 x 15 (3 sets)

*Pushups* 50, 30 , 20, 25

*I go - you go EZ Bar Curls* 65 x 8 (5 sets) * Had a workout partner today; very short RIs -  like a burnout set

*I go -you go Tricep Pushdowns* 57.5 x 12 (3 sets) * see above


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice.... well EVERYTHING


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 27, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Nice.... well EVERYTHING



Thanks


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 27, 2012)

1/27/12

*Lower and Core*

* shot 20 minutes to warmup

*Squat*
225 x 3
245 x 3
255 x 3
135 x 15 (2 sets)
* sore right groin so I dropped the weight 

*Ab Wheel*
20, 15, 10

*SLDL*
225 x 3
255 x 3
265 x 3
275 x 3

*Hanging Leg Raise*
30 (2 sets)

*DB Lunge*
55 x 8 (2 sets)

*Floor Wipers* (lying on floor on my back - holding 135 on bar  - then raise legs upward - side to side) 
20 (2 sets)

example:  300 Workout to Get Ripped Lower Abs like Gerard Butler - Abs Exercise - Floor Wipers - YouTube

*Decline Situps*
20 (2 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 29, 2012)

1/29/12

*
Basketball*

5 games  - played well.


----------



## x~factor (Jan 29, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> *Floor Wipers* (lying on floor on my back - holding 135 on bar  - then raise legs upward - side to side)
> 20 (2 sets)
> 
> example:  300 Workout to Get Ripped Lower Abs like Gerard Butler - Abs Exercise - Floor Wipers - YouTube



Looks painful.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 29, 2012)

x~factor said:


> Looks painful.



It's not so bad


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 29, 2012)

1/29/12

Turned 41 today 

Here are some pics as of yesterday.

Goal is drop another inch on my waist by 3/22/12


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 30, 2012)

1/30/12

*Fullbody*

* 5 min on tread

*Ab Wheel*
20 (3 sets)

*Pullups*
15, 12, 9

*Dips*
20, 20, 16

*Trapbar Deads*
315 x 10
385 x 5
405 x 5

*Machine Row*
180 x 10
200 x 9, 8

*Shrugs*
225 x 10 (3 sets)

*Xplode Incline Press*
270 x 10 (3 sets)

*Sup Grip Pullups*
15, 12

*Machine Bench Press Rest Pause Set*
175 x 10 | 5 | 3

* no gym for the next two days for work stuff


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 30, 2012)

DUDE!  Sorry for not seeing the BD.  41?  You are still just a young pup, haha.  You look great Chris for sure, nice bicep peak.

Your trap deads are freaking awesome


----------



## x~factor (Jan 30, 2012)

Damn Brolic!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh.... and Happy Belated Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## katt (Jan 31, 2012)

D A A M N..... look at those abs   Guess those wipers work


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks all for the bday wishes and props.  Back at it tonight after two late night dinners for work.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 2, 2012)

2/2/12

*Lower and Core*

* 5 min on tread

*Ab Wheel*
30, 20, 20, 20. 20

*Squat*
225 x 3, 3
235 x 3
245 x 3
225 x 5

*Floor Wipers*
Holding 135 x 30, 30, 30

*SLDL*
225 x 10 (2 sets)

*Hanging leg raise*
20
+20 DB x 10 (2 sets)

*OH Walking Lunge*
105 x 20 steps (2 sets)

*OH Squat*
105 x 10

*Weighted Decline Situps*
+5 x 15 (2 sets)

*2' Box Jumps*
10

*2' x 2' Box Jump Overs*
10

*2' Box Step Ups*
20 (2 sets)


* felt great to get back at it.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 2, 2012)

Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## katt (Feb 3, 2012)

Yeah, very nice workout!    I don't think I'm "there" yet... but getting close!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 3, 2012)

2/3/12

*UPPER*

* shot for about 20 minutes to warmup

** Broke out the WEIGHTED VEST for some exercises today.  It was a nice addition to my pushups, dips and pullups.

*5 sets of*
*A) Weighted Vest (15lbs) Pushups* 25
*B) Weighted Vest (15lbs) Pullups* 10

*Trapbar Farmers Walk*
225 x 60 steps (2 sets)
275 x 20 steps | Weighted Vest Pushups 10 | 275 x 10 steps | WV Pushups 10 | 275 x 10 steps | WV Pushups 10 SUPERSET  * Breathing heavy after this LONG set 

*T-bar Row*
135 x 8 (3 sets)

*Weighted Vest (+15) Dips*
20

*WV Pullups* (+15)
12

*Dual DB Hang Press*
40 x 8
30 x 10 (2 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 3, 2012)

katt said:


> Yeah, very nice workout!    I don't think I'm "there" yet... but getting close!



Thanks.....give those Floor Wipers a try


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 3, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!



  Thanks.....heading down to Bradenton in 6 weeks


----------



## katt (Feb 3, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> Thanks.....give those Floor Wipers a try



I think my arms would give out first before my abs...LOL


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 3, 2012)

katt said:


> I think my arms would give out first before my abs...LOL



That's a good thing


----------



## PreMier (Feb 4, 2012)

happy birthday beefcake lol


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 4, 2012)

PreMier said:


> happy birthday beefcake lol



  Thanks.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 4, 2012)

2/4/12

Two hour hike in the woods with the kids and Samson.     

Basketball tomorrow.   FINALLY going to get a boxing lesson next Tuesday.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 5, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> Thanks.....heading down to Bradenton in 6 weeks


Cool.  I need to get down there to see my Dad soon.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 5, 2012)

2/5/12

*
Basketball*

5 games - Killed 'em today


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 6, 2012)

2/6/12

*Fullbody*

* 5 min on tread

*Band Pullaparts*
Blue band x 20 (3 sets)

*Ab Wheel*
20, 15, 15

*Weighted Pullups*
BW +55 x 5, 5, 5, 4, 4

*Seated Dips*
265 x 8
260 x 8
255 x 8
250 x 8, 8

*Squat*
225 x 5 (3 sets)

*Floor Wipers*
135 x 35 (3 sets)

*Shrugs*
225 x 15 (3 sets)

*Hanging Leg Raise*
20 (3 sets)

*T-bar Row*
90 x 20, 15

*OH Triceps Press*
30 (3 sets)

*Reverse Fly*
45 x 15 (2 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 8, 2012)

2/8/12

* I was supposed to have a boxing lesson yesterday but the guy had something come up.  I'll try to reschedule for next week.

*UPPER*

* 20 min shooting

** high reps today

*Swissball Rollouts* 
20 (3 sets)

*Pullups*
12 (3 sets)

*Standing 1 armed DB Press*
40 x 8 (3 sets)

*DB Preacher Curls*
40 x 8 (2 sets)

*Seated Bench Press*
135 x 25
175 x 9
135 x 15

*Machine Row*
200 x 15 (2 sets)

*Smith CG Press* (5 second negative)
185 x 5 (5 sets)

*Side Raise*
20 x 15, 12


----------



## katt (Feb 8, 2012)

nice work YM!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 8, 2012)

i always wanted to take boxing lessons. when i inquired about them here, the guy said there is a group class this day/time. i was like wtf.. i want a trainer, and he was like sorry we dont do that


----------



## x~factor (Feb 8, 2012)

Boxing lessons, now THAT'S a fun workout!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 8, 2012)

PreMier said:


> i always wanted to take boxing lessons. when i inquired about them here, the guy said there is a group class this day/time. i was like wtf.. i want a trainer, and he was like sorry we dont do that


You shoulda knocked his lights out! j/k


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 9, 2012)

2/9/12

*Lower and Core*

* 5 min on tread

*Ab Wheel*
20 (3 sets)

*Trapbar Deads*
315 x 10
365 x 10, 8

*Hanging Leg Raise*
30 (2 sets)

*Prowler Sled Push *
180 (4 plates) x 80 feet (down) / 80 feet (back) (3 sets)
* I kicked my own ass on these!!   My lunges , calves and quads were on fire after the the third set

*Lying Leg Raise*
25 (2 sets)

*Step ups on 1 foot box holding 12 med ball overhead*
20 per leg (2 sets)

DONE!  That damn prowler wiped me out


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 9, 2012)

You ARE da man!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 10, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> You ARE da man!



Thank you


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 10, 2012)

2/10/12

*UPPER*

* shot to warm up

*Weighted Chins*
BW +45 x 3
BW +60 x 3 (2 sets)
BW +100 x 1
BW +115 x 1 | dropset | BW x 12

*Pushups*
25 (4 sets)

*Seated Dips*
210 x 15, 13, 13, 13

*Shrugs*
225 x 12 (3 sets)

*DB Row*
120 x 15 (2 sets)

*Close Grip Smith Bench*
225 x 3 (5 sets)

*Single DB Press*
70 x 10 (2 sets)

*Low Attachment Reverse Fly*
25 x 12 (2 sets)

* Felt good to strap on 115 for Chins.  Haven't gone heavy in a while.  Tried some overhead triceps exercises but my right shoulder had some pain.  Called it a day.


----------



## katt (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice chins!   I think we'll put them at the _*beginning *_of our workout next time


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 10, 2012)

katt said:


> Nice chins!   I think we'll put them at the _*beginning *_of our workout next time



There you go   Good plan.


----------



## x~factor (Feb 10, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> *Weighted Chins*
> BW +45 x 3
> BW +60 x 3 (2 sets)
> BW +100 x 1
> BW +115 x 1 | dropset | BW x 12


----------



## jagbender (Feb 10, 2012)

very strong workouts!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 10, 2012)

x~factor said:


>





> very strong workouts!




  Thanks.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 10, 2012)

x~factor said:


>


What he said!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 11, 2012)

2/11/12

*Off day from the gym*

30 min on tread at 4.0 on 5.0 Incline;  Basketball tomorrow morning


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 12, 2012)

2/12/12

*Basketball*

4 games - played well.  I've jammed different fingers two weeks in a row.....NBD - just kinda sucks since I've been working on my grip during the week.  Grip work is much tougher with finger jams.


----------



## x~factor (Feb 12, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> 2/12/12
> 
> *Basketball*
> 
> 4 games - played well.  I've jammed different fingers two weeks in a row.....


That always suck.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 12, 2012)

x~factor said:


> That always suck.



X - R U a baller?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 12, 2012)

thats why i dont play basketball lol


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 13, 2012)

2/13/12

*UPPER*

* 5 min on tread

**  HEAVY DAY

*Band Pull-aparts*
20 x 3

*Weighted Chins*
BW +60 x 5
BW +60 x 4
BW +60 x 4
BW +45 x 8
BW +45 x 8

*Seated Dips*
270 x 7
270 x 6
250 x 9
250 x 7
250 x 6

*Shrugs*
225 x 18, 15, 15

*T-bar Row*
170 x 3 (7 sets)

*Smith CG Press*
225 x 3 (7 sets)

*Pullup/Pushup Giant*
7 Pullups / 15 Pushups / 6 Pullups / 14 Pushups / 5 Pullups / 13 Pushups / 4 Pullups / 12 Pushups / 3 Pullups / 11 Pushups
* One long set (25 pullups / 65 Pushups)


----------



## x~factor (Feb 13, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> X - R U a baller?



Yes sir but I haven't played in a while though. Like you, I have a son that I can play with. But unlike you, my son is 18 years old and 6 feet tall.  I can still beat him one on one... but that's only because I know all his moves. LOL


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 14, 2012)

2/14/12

*Lower and Core*

* Speed work day

** 5 min on tread

*Ab Wheel*
20 (3 sets)

*Squat* 
185 x 3 (10 sets)  * slow down / explode up 

*Hanging Leg Raise*
20 (3 sets)

*SLDL*
185 x 15, 10

*DB Snatch*
65 x 5 (each)  (3 sets)

*3' box jump*
10, 12, 12

* felt good to go lighter and work on moving the weight as fast as possible.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 14, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> 2/14/12
> 
> *Lower and Core*
> 
> ...


Are you trying to be a Wolverine walk on this year?  You MIGHT just make it!!!!!

P.S.  Unless Myer picks you up first LOL


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 15, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Are you trying to be a Wolverine walk on this year?  You MIGHT just make it!!!!!
> 
> P.S.  Unless Myer picks you up first LOL



  That would be cool


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 16, 2012)

2/16/12

*UPPER*

* 5 min on tread

** high rep day 

*Single DB Press*
80 x 10 (4 sets) * good for the core too

*Machine Row*
200 x 20
230 x 12 (3 sets)

*Corner Press*
OB +50 x 30 (3 sets)

*Pullups*
15, 13, 12, 12

*Low Attachment Reverse Fly*
30 x 12 (3 sets)

*Plyo Pushup followed by Regular Pushups*
15 - 15 (3 sets)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 16, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> That would be cool


You REALLY would play for Ohio State!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I believe that would be a major VIOLATION for any Wolverine fan 



yellowmoomba said:


> 2/16/12
> 
> *UPPER*
> *Single DB Press*
> 80 x 10 (4 sets)


Strong presses dude.  I can't even imagine myself there.....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 17, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> You REALLY would play for Ohio State!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I believe that would be a major VIOLATION for any Wolverine fan
> 
> 
> Strong presses dude.  I can't even imagine myself there.....



Probably not  ..... I meant it would have been cool to walk on at UM.

You'll get back at it.   You have always been a strong "presser".


----------



## x~factor (Feb 17, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> Single DB Press
> 80 x 10 (4 sets) * good for the core too





JerseyDevil said:


> Strong presses dude.  I can't even imagine myself there.....



No kidding, THAT is a lot of weight... and it's a lot harder doing it single!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 17, 2012)

x~factor said:


> No kidding, THAT is a lot of weight... and it's a lot harder doing it single!



 Thanks X.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 17, 2012)

2/17/12

*Lower and Core*

* shot to warmup

*Trapbar Farmers Walk*
225 x 60 steps (3 sets)

*Hanging Leg Raise*
20 (2 sets)

*Trapbar Deads*
405 x 3 (3 sets)

*Dragonflags*
5 (2 sets)

*Dual DB Swing*
45 x 12 (2 sets)

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 20 (2 sets)

* quick intense workout today   I forgot how hard Dragonflags are.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 17, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> Probably not  ..... I meant it would have been cool to walk on at UM.
> 
> You'll get back at it.   You have always been a strong "presser".


Ok no VIOLATION 

C, I think my strong pressing days are over.  I will be capable again for sure, but I don't need to go thru this again. Train smarter, not harder is my new motto 



yellowmoomba said:


> *Trapbar Farmers Walk*
> 225 x 60 steps (3 sets)


I am dying to try this, but not sure if I have enough room to maneuver the trapbar around the gym floor.  I will certainly give it a shot


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 18, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Ok no VIOLATION
> 
> C, I think my strong pressing days are over.  I will be capable again for sure, but I don't need to go thru this again. Train smarter, not harder is my new motto
> 
> I am dying to try this, but not sure if I have enough room to maneuver the trapbar around the gym floor.  I will certainly give it a shot



I like the new motto    I'm sure you can find room.   I tried the Farmers Walk backwards last week - that was interesting.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 18, 2012)

2/18/12

*Fullbody*

* my wife asked me to workout; It's fun to train with her.  Did a lot of high rep, pre-hab and core stuff today

*3 sets of*
A) Band pull-aparts 20
B) Ab Wheel Rollout 20
C) Cable Scarecrows 12.5 x 12
D) Leg Throw-downs 20

*3 sets of*
A) Goblet Side Lunge 55 x 10 (each leg)
B) Bench Step-ups holding 20lb dumbells x 10 (each leg)
C) 12 lb Medicine Ball catch decline situps 15

*3 sets of*
A) Seated Dips 175 x 20
B) Sup Grip Pullups 10

*DB Clean and Press* 35 x 15 (3 sets)

*Power Clean *135 x 5 (3 sets)
* trying to get the form down on these

Got a big night tonight - Daddy Daughter Dance from  6 - 8PM then two of my buddies 40th bday party at 9PM - ......   Not sure how basketball is going to go in the morning.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 19, 2012)

2/19/12

*Basketball*

1 game (lost)  ; then shot for 30 minutes.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 19, 2012)

to working out with the wife


----------



## PreMier (Feb 20, 2012)

ive tried to get my gf to workout.. she is like 'meh'

lookin swole in the avi bro!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 20, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> to working out with the wife



Oh yeah....It's all good.



> ive tried to get my gf to workout.. she is like 'meh'
> 
> lookin swole in the avi bro!



She's gotta want to to do it...unfortunately.  

Thanks.  I'm down about 6 -7 lbs but look much better/bigger - IMO.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 20, 2012)

2/20/12

*Fullbody* 

* worked on "speed" today.  Primary exercises (first 2) were sets of 3.   Smith Bench was too easy; TB Deads felt right.

*Ab Wheel Rollouts*
25 (3 sets)

*Smith Bench* (all sets of 3 - slow down and explode up as fast as I can)
Set 1	135 x 10 
Set 2	155
Set 3	175
Set 4	185
Set 5	195
Set 6	205
Set 7	195
Set 8	195
Set 9	205
Set 10 185

*Trapbar Deads* (all sets of 3)
Set 1	135 x 10 
Set 2	225
Set 3	275
Set 4	315
Set 5	345
Set 6	345
Set 7	355
Set 8	345
Set 9	345
Set 10 335

*Accessory Lifts*

*T-bar Row*	145 x 8  (3 sets)
*OH Lunge*	105 x 25 (2 sets)
*Chins*	12 (2 sets)

* tomorrow I plan on doing some "workout challenges" - prowlers, jump rope, plyo pushups, etc.....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 20, 2012)

Holy volume Batman!!  Looking great in the avi YM


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 21, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Holy volume Batman!!  Looking great in the avi YM



  Thanks.  I'm feelin' it today (after today's workout).


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 21, 2012)

2/21/12

*Fullbody*

* 2 games of "2 on 2" to warmup (30 minutes)

*Band Pull-aparts* 15 (2 sets)

*KB Frog Jumps*
25 KB x 20 jumps (3 sets)

*Single Arm BW Row* (these are awkward and hard)
5 (2 sets)

*Hockey (side to side) Jumps (markers 5 feet apart)*
20 jumps (3 sets)

*Pushups*
25 (2 sets)

*Lying leg lifts*
30 (2 sets)

*Corner Press*
OB +50 x 10
OB +70 x 5
OB +60 x 5
OB +50 x 10 (3 sets)

*Cable Pull Throughs*
37.5 x 10 (4 sets)

*Muscle Ups*
5
3 (4 sets)

*Trunk Pulldowns*
132 x 20 (2 sets)

*Plyo Pushup  | Regular Pushups*
15 | 15 (2 sets)

*Prowler*
275 x 60 yards (2 sets)

* worked on SPEED again today.  GREAT workout.    Felt good doing Muscle Ups again


----------



## PreMier (Feb 21, 2012)

thats why i like westside, because it incorporates a lot of speed work into the routines


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 22, 2012)

PreMier said:


> thats why i like westside, because it incorporates a lot of speed work into the routines



Westside speed day looks fun.  I have issues with the heavy singles - that's when I get an injury.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 22, 2012)

I am not a jealous person.... BUT YOU MAKE ME SICK ON THE MUSCLE UPS!!!!! lol, I would be honored to do just ONE

Great workout as usual YM


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 23, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> I am not a jealous person.... BUT YOU MAKE ME SICK ON THE MUSCLE UPS!!!!! lol, I would be honored to do just ONE
> 
> Great workout as usual YM



 Thanks.   I would not try them if I were you.   They are pretty tough on the shoulder.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 23, 2012)

2/23/12

*Fullbody* - another *SPEED FOCUS* day

- all sets (slow down / explode up)

* 5 min on tread

*Ab Wheel *
35, 25, 20

*Weighted Pullups* 
BW x 10
BW +20 x 5
BW +30 x 5 (5 sets)

*Bench*
175 x 5
185 x 5 (6 sets)

*Squat*
185 x 5 (10 sets)

*Standing Sup Grip Pulldowns *(first time doing these; read about them on t-nation.com - got a GREAT stretch at the top)
130 x 10
145 x 10
160 x 10, 8

*Seated Dips*
210 x 10 (3 sets)

*Shrugs*
225 x 10 (2 sets)

*30" Box Jumps* (these were too easy)
10 (3 sets)

*Push Press*
95 x 10 (3 sets) * go up next time

*SLDL*
215 x 10, 8


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 24, 2012)

2/24/12

*FULLBODY*

* shot for about 20 minutes to warmup

*Swissball Inchworms*
30 (3 sets)

*Band Pull-aparts*
20 (2 sets)

*1 Legged Pushups*
30 (2 sets)

*Dual KB Swing*
35 x 15 (2 sets)

*Dragon Flags*
5 (2 sets)

*Single Arm Pallup Press*
27.5 x 10 (each)  (2 sets)

*Machine Row*
200 x 15 (2 sets)

*Dead hang on pullup bar*
45 seconds
30 seconds
* felt a great stretch in my lats.

* I enjoyed my changed workout program this week.   I lightened up the weights and focused on SPEED.  My joints feel pretty solid (except my right shoulder - but this is an ongoing issue since Jan 30, 2011).    I did 4 fullbody workouts.   Two med weight days and two light weight days (M/Tue/Thur/Friday)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 25, 2012)

.....forgot to add

*Floor Wipers*
135 x 30 (3 sets)

* I can feel it today (in a good way).   

*Hoops* today then up to Central Michigan University for my annual Fraternal Alumni get together (aka Drinking with old friends).



No workout planned for Sunday.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 25, 2012)

2/25/12

No hoops today.   Sick kid 

*20 min on tread on various inclines from 2 - 5*

*20 min on Heavy Bag *


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 28, 2012)

2/28/12

*UPPER*

* 5 min on tread

*Band Pull-aparts*
Purple band x 25 (4 sets)

*Ab Wheel*
30, 20, 20 

*1 legged pushups*
30 (2 sets)

*Smith Bench*
235 x 3 (3 sets)
185 x 20 (Rest Pause Set 12, 4, 4)

*T-bar Row*
160 x 3
180 x 3 (2 set)
135 x 20 (RP Set 12, 3, 3, 2)

*1 Arm DB Press*
85 x 6 (3 sets)

*Sup Grip Pulldowns*
145 x 20
160 x 15
175 x 12
205 x 10

*Machine Row*
200 x 20

*Corner Press*
OB +70 x 10 (3 sets)

*Cable Pull Through*
37.5 x 10 (3 sets)

*BB Curl Dropset*
75 x 8, 6, 4, 4

* Hit all 3 rep ranges today; Felt great!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 28, 2012)

Corner Presses!!! Awesome


----------



## PreMier (Feb 28, 2012)

i really liked doing those. they are killer, you feel them all the way down your side, through the lats and obliques


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks guys.....CPs are one of my favorite exercises too


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 29, 2012)

2/29/12

*Lower and Core*

* shot to warm up

*KB Frog Jumps* 
30 KB x 25 jumps (3)

*Hockey Jumps* (side to side) 
24 jumps (2 sets)

*Trapbar Deads* 
315 x 3
365 x 3
405 x 3 (3 sets)

*Pallof Press*
32.5 x 20 (2 sets)

*Box Jump*
30" x 10 (2 sets)
42" x 3 (2 sets) *   (had to stack two boxes on top of each other)

*Farmers Walk*
225 x 75 steps (2 sets)

*Floor Wipers*
135 x 30 (2 sets)

** Felt good today.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 29, 2012)

......forgot to add

*Dual KB Swing*
30 x 25 (2 sets)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 29, 2012)

You are so creative!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 1, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> You are so creative!



Thanks...did you try the Trapbar Farmers Walk yet??


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 1, 2012)

3/1/12

*UPPER*

* 5 min on tread

*Band Pull-Aparts*
25 (3 sets)

*1 legged pushups*
40

*Pullups*
10

Lots of stretching over a Swiss ball and on a Foam Roller

====

*Muscle Ups*
4, 3, 3, 3

*Pullups*
15

*Seated Dips*
230 x 12
250 x 8, 10

*DB Row*
130 x 20 Right | 15 Left

*Smith CG Press*
225 x 3
245 x 1
255 x 1 
265 x 1
225 x 5

*Shrugs*
255 x 10 (2 sets)

*Reverse Fly*
40 x 25 (2 sets)

*Plyo Pushups*
25 (2 sets)

*Pullups*
15, 12


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 2, 2012)

3/2/12

*Lower and Core*

* shot for 30 minutes

*ATG Squats | Jump Rope SUPERSET* 
135 x 10  | 100
185 x 5 | 100
205 x 5 | 100
225 x 5 | 100
205 x 5 | 100

*Ab Pull Through*
42.5 x 12 (2 sets)

*OH Squat* 
95 x 10

*Clean | Front Squat | Push Press Combo*
95 x 5 (2 sets)

*Dragon Flags*
5

*Lying Leg Raise*
40

*Prowler*
6 plates x 4 runs (25 yards each run)


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2012)

that superset wouldve made me puke


----------



## x~factor (Mar 3, 2012)

PreMier said:


> that superset wouldve made me puke


I don't even think that's even possible. LOL


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 3, 2012)

PreMier said:


> that superset wouldve made me puke



Well - sets were separated with 30 - 45 sec RIs     Example:

Squat then Jump Rope (short Rest)   Repeat 5 times

--- Maybe I'll try to do 5 continuous sets next time.......     I have to say one the hardest sets I've ever done was:

Squat 225 x 10 then 100 Jump Rope then Squat 225 x 10 then 100 Jump Ropes - non stop


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 4, 2012)

3/4/12

*UPPER*

*====Warm up*

* 5 min on tread

*Band Pull-Aparts* 
25 (3 sets)

*Pullups*
12 (2 sets)

*Pushups *
30

*====Warm up*

*Bench (working on SPEED)*
185 x 3 (3)
195 x 3 (3) 
205 x 3 (2)

*T-bar Row*
185 x 3 (4 sets)

*1 Armed DB Press*
90 x 4, 5, 5

*Sup Grip Pulldowns*
165 x 3
205 x 3
235 x 3
250 x 3
265 x 2
205 x 10

*Corner Press*
OB +50 x 10
OB +75 x 10
OB +50 x 20 (2)

*Cable Pull Throughs*
42.5 x 10
32.5 x 15 (3)

*Wide Pullups*
15 (2 sets)


----------



## gtbmed (Mar 4, 2012)

Haven't checked your journal in a while but your workouts look good. I like how you do sets of chinups or pullups throughout the workout.

That superset looks pretty tough. Hardest one I have done would probably be a leg press/chinup superset. I want to try a squat/chinup set but I'm not sure I would survive.

Go Blue!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 5, 2012)

gtbmed said:


> Haven't checked your journal in a while but your workouts look good. I like how you do sets of chinups or pullups throughout the workout.
> 
> That superset looks pretty tough. Hardest one I have done would probably be a leg press/chinup superset. I want to try a squat/chinup set but I'm not sure I would survive.
> 
> Go Blue!



Squat / Chins would be good  

GREAT to see another UM fan!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 5, 2012)

3/5/12

*Lower and Core*

* 5 min 

(quick and intense)

*Ab Wheel*
20 (2 sets)

*Frog Jumps*
35 x 20 (2 sets)

*Hockey Jumps*
28

*Trapbar Deads*
315 x 5
385 x 5
405 x 6

*Pallof Press*
32.5 x 20 (2 set)

*Hanging Leg Press*
20 (2 sets)

*Box Jump*
10 (3 sets)

*Trapbar Farmers Walk*
225 x 60 steps (3 sets)

*Dual DB Swing*
45 x 12 (2 sets)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 5, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> Thanks...did you try the Trapbar Farmers Walk yet??


NO!  I need to try them.... no excuse!

Solid workouts as usual YM


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 7, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> NO!  I need to try them.... no excuse!
> 
> Solid workouts as usual YM



Thanks ..... No try those FW!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 7, 2012)

3/7/12

*UPPER*

* 5 min on tread

** shot for 16 reps on most of my exercises today just for the hell of it.

*Band Pull-Aparts*
30 (3 sets)

*Ab Wheel*
25 (2 sets)

*Pullups*
16
12
12

*Dips*
25 (3 sets)

*Seated Dip Machine*
250 x 7
230 x 8 (2 sets)

*Shrugs*
225 x 16 (2 sets)

*Smith Bench*
185 x 16 (2 sets)

*Row Machine*
200 x 16 (2 sets)
255 x 8

*Overhead Triceps Rope Press*
72.5 x 12 (stopped - right shoulder pain)

*Low Reverse Fly*
35 x 16 (2 sets)

*Pushups*
40, 30, 30


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 8, 2012)

3/8/12

*Lower and Core*

* 9 min on tread (intervals of 8, 10, 12 speed)

*Inchworm* 
30 (2 sets)

*Squat*
215 x 3
245 x 3
275 x 3
225 x 5

*Trunk Pulldowns*
132 x 20 (2 sets)

*DB Bulgarian Split Squat*
55 x 5

*DB Lunge*
55 x 5

*DB Side Lunge *
55 x 5

*Dragonflag*
4

*Lying Leg Raise*
40

*DB Snatch*
80 x 3 (2 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 9, 2012)

3/9/12

*UPPER *(third upper workout this week)

* shot around for 25 minutes to warmup;  Didn't need to go to the gym since I already went four times this week but had to get out of the house.

*
Weighted Chins*
BW +45 x 3
BW +70 x 2
BW +100 x 1
BW +115 x 1
BW +45 x 9

*Pushups*
30 (2 sets)

*Dips*
25

*Bench *
205 x 3 (2 sets)
185 x 5 

*Corner Press*
OB +50 x 20 (2 sets)

*T-Bar Row*
135 x 5
170 x 3
200 x 1
170 x 3


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 10, 2012)

3/10/12

*Basketball*

3 games - shot well    Going back tomorrow morning to play again.


----------



## x~factor (Mar 10, 2012)

Weighted Chins has some crazy weight!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 11, 2012)

x~factor said:


> Weighted Chins has some crazy weight!


What he said!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 11, 2012)

x~factor said:


> Weighted Chins has some crazy weight!





			
				Jersey said:
			
		

> What he said!



Thanks guys......feels good to go heavy once in a while.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 12, 2012)

3/12/12

*UPPER*

* 5 min on tread

** Tried to do 75% of 1RM for 8 reps for my main lifts then did some high rep accessory exercises.

*Band Pull-aparts* 
30 (3 sets)

*T-bar Row*
150 x 8, 8, 10

*Bench*
175 x 8, 8, 10

*Weighted Chins*
BW +45 x 8 (3 sets)

*Push Press*
95 x 8 
105 x 8, 10

*Dips*
28
21

*Shrugs*
225 x 15 (2 sets)

*Cable Reverse Fly*
50 x 10 (3 sets)

*Lying BW Triceps Press*
30 (3 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 12, 2012)

....plus

*1 legged pushups*
40
30


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 13, 2012)

3/13/12
*
Lower and Core*

* 5 min on tread

*
Ab Wheel*
20 (2 sets)

*TB Deads*
315 x 10 (3 sets)

*Hanging Leg Raise*
20 (2 sets)

*Squat*
135 x 10
* stopped....I tweaked my left knee last week going heavy on squats....note to self.   Stick with 225 and increase reps.

*Lying Leg Raise*
40 (2 set)

*Trunk Pulldowns*
132 x 20 (2 sets)

** Done 

Heading to South Carolina for three days (work related) so it's good time for a couple days off.  The hotel gym does not have weights........    Back at it on Saturday


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 13, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> Heading to South Carolina for three days (work related) so it's good time for a couple days off.  The hotel gym does not have weights........    Back at it on Saturday


Play golf instead, and be sure to visit the 19th hole!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 14, 2012)

or do a crossfit travel workout, they are brutal


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 17, 2012)

3/17/12

*Fullbody*

* 5 min on tread to warmup

** took the last three days off due to work travel

*Band Pull-aparts*
30 (3 sets)

*Pullups*
12 (2 sets)

*Trapbar Deads*
315 x 10 
385 x 5 (2 sets)

*Bench*
205 x 3
185 x 5 (3 sets)

*T-bar Row*
180 x 3
190 x 3
180 x 5

*Corner Press*
OB +50 x 20 (3 sets)

*Low attachment Reverse Fly*
35 x 12 (2 sets)

*Pushups*
40, 50, 50 

*Dual DB Swing*
30 x 15
45 x 10 (2 sets)

*Lying BW Triceps Press*
20, 30, 30

**** Basketball tomorrow


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 18, 2012)

3/18/12

*Basketball*

6 games - 6 Wins

* had a good team today


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 18, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> 3/18/12
> 
> *Basketball*
> 
> ...


Good team indeed!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 19, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Good team indeed!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 19, 2012)

3/19/12

*UPPER*

* 5 min on tread

*Band Pull-aparts*
30 (3 sets)

*Pulldowns* * new machine
190 x 8 
205 x 7 (3 sets)

*Seated Dips*
250 x 8 (4 sets)

*T-bar Row*
170 x 8, 7, 7

*CG Press*
205 x 8 (3 sets)

*DB Press*
45 x 8 (2 sets)

*Shrugs*
225 x 13 (3 sets)

*Facepulls*
32.5 x 20
42.5 x 20

*Pushups*
40, 25 (3 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 20, 2012)

3/20/12

*LOWER and CORE*

* 5 min on tread

*Ab Wheel*
25 (3 sets)

*KB Frog Jumps*
50 x 20 Jumps (3 sets)

*5' Hockey Jump*
20 (2 sets)

*Squat*
185 x 3 (5 sets)
* kept weight light due to left knee pain

*Trunk Pulldowns*
97.5 x 15 (3 sets)

*Trapbar Farmers Walk*
225 x 70 steps (3 sets)

*DB Lunge* 
50 x 8 (2 sets)

*Side DB Lunge*
50 x 5 (2 sets)

*Dragon Flags*
3 (2 sets)

*Lying Leg Lift*
30 (2 sets)

*30" Box Jump*
10 (2 sets)

*Side 30" Box Jump*
8


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 20, 2012)

....forgot to add

*SLDL*
235 x 8 (2 sets)


----------



## PreMier (Mar 20, 2012)

nice sldl's, bet your hammies are gonna be sore


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 21, 2012)

PreMier said:


> nice sldl's, bet your hammies are gonna be sore



Legs are a little tight today  

===

3 more days until I head to Florida for two weeks.  Orlando for one (for work) then to Anna Maria Island for a week with the family .......    The hotel has a pretty good gym so I'll still exercise.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 21, 2012)

its getting hot here so you'll enjoy it


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 22, 2012)

PreMier said:


> its getting hot here so you'll enjoy it



Good   We had record highs this week.  It was 82 yesterday!!!  The norm is 50.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 22, 2012)

Say hello to Anna Maria Island for me!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 23, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Say hello to Anna Maria Island for me!



Will do!!  I'll make sure I stop by the Rod 'n Reel too


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 23, 2012)

3/23/12

*
Fullbody*

* 5 min on tread

*Band Pull-Aparts*
30 (3 sets)

*Ab Wheel*
25 (2 sets)

*
Weighted Pullups*
BW +50 x 5 (3 sets)

*Bench*
185 x 7,7,6

*Trapbar Deads*
315 x 5
365 x 3
405 x 6

*T-bar Row*
155 x 5
165 x 4
185 x 3

*Corner Press*
OB +50 x 20 (2 sets)

*Seated Dips*
270 x 6, 5, 6

*Reverse Fly*
50 x 12 (2 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 25, 2012)

3/25/12

Fullbody

Pull ups 12 (5 sets)

Smith bench
225 x 3 (6 sets)

Dead lift
205 x 10 (5 sets)

Overhead press
65 x 20 (2 sets)
105 x 12 (3 sets)

Leg press
190 x 20
230 x 10
270 x 10
290 x 10

Single Cable row
190 x 15 (3 sets)


Not bad for a hotel workout


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## PreMier (Mar 26, 2012)

hows florida?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 31, 2012)

3/31/12

Fullbody workouts on

3/24/12
3/26/12
3/27/12
3/28/12
3/30/12

Plan on lifting tomorrow.  Driving over to Anna Maria island now.   Spent the day at Disney yesterday.   Good times so far


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 1, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> Driving over to Anna Maria island now.


Sweet!  I really need to get down there and see my Dad...


----------



## MaxSeg (Apr 1, 2012)

Solid training.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 3, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Sweet!  I really need to get down there and see my Dad...



It's beautiful down here     80 something and sunny everyday.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 3, 2012)

MaxSeg said:


> Solid training.



Thanks


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 3, 2012)

4/2/12

*Upper*

Weighted Pullups
BW +45 x 6 (5 sets)

Hang Clean / Press
135 x 5 (3 sets)

Single DB Press
75 x 8 (3 sets)

Cable Row
190 x 12 (4 sets)

Lying BW Triceps Press
30 (3 sets)

Cable Reverse Fly 
40 x 20 (2 sets)

Bent over Row
135 x 12 (2 sets)

Shrugs
225 x 10 (3 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 4, 2012)

4/3/12

2 mile jog then wind sprints on the beach


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 4, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> 4/3/12
> 
> 2 mile jog then wind sprints on the beach


Lucky bastard   Which one?  Holmes Beach?  Have you ever taken the family down to Siesta Key - Sarasota Beach?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 5, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Lucky bastard   Which one?  Holmes Beach?  Have you ever taken the family down to Siesta Key - Sarasota Beach?



Last year we went to Siesta Key (my favorite beach).   We are staying on the North end of the island so I ran out by the Sand Bar Restaurant    Yesterday we went to Clearwater to see Winter the Dolphin Tale.  The kiddies loved it.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 5, 2012)

4/4/12

Fullbody

Ab Wheel
15 (2 sets)

Weighted Pullups
BW+50 x 4 (5 sets)

Squat 
225 x 3 (5 sets)

Standing Press
135 x 5 (3 sets)

Row Machine 
130 x 20
170 x 12 (2 sets)

Dips
20 (3 sets)

Lying Triceps Press
25 (2 sets)

Reverse Fly
45 x 12 (2 sets)

1 DB Press
70 x 10 (3 sets)

Lying Leg Press 
20 (2 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 5, 2012)

4/5/12

Another run along the beach today    45 mins


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 9, 2012)

4/9/12

*UPPER*

Band Pull-aparts
30 (3 sets)

Pushups
30

Weighted Pullups
BW +45 x 5, 6, 7, 8

Seated Dips
250 x 8, 8, 7

T-bar Row
165 x 5
175 x 4
185 x 3
195 x 2
135 x 10

Smith Bench
225 x 5
235 x 4
245 x 3
225 x 5

Shrugs
225 x 15 (3 sets)

Corner Press
OB +50 x 15, 20, 20 

Single Reverse Fly
17.5 x 12 (3 sets)

Pushups
30 (2 set)


----------



## PreMier (Apr 10, 2012)

you run barefoot?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 12, 2012)

PreMier said:


> you run barefoot?



No way!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 12, 2012)

4/12/12

*
Core and Lower*

* 5 min on tread

Ab Wheel
25 (3 sets)

Frog Jump
35lk KB x 25 (2 sets)

Trapbar Deads
405 x 6 (2 sets)

Trapbar Farmers Walk
225 x 50 steps (3 sets)

Trunk Pulldowns
132 x 20 (3 sets)

Dual DB Swing
40 x 15 (3 sets)

Pallof Press
27.5 x 12 (3 sets)

30" Box Jump
10 (2 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 13, 2012)

4/13/12

UPPER

* shot to warmup

Band Pull-aparts
30 (2 sets)

Pushups
30 (2 sets)

Muscleups
5, 4, 4

Power Clean
95 x 10
145 x 3
95 x 10

DB Row
120 x 15 (2 sets)

1 armed DB Press
85 x 5,5, 8

Sup Grip Pullups
10 (3 sets)

Lying OH Triceps Press
25 (3 sets)


----------



## PreMier (Apr 13, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> No way!!


i meant on the beach lol.  when i do, it really makes my feet sore. uses all the muscles in them i guess


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 14, 2012)

Good lookin' workouts YM


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 14, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Good lookin' workouts YM



Thanks....back at it.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 14, 2012)

4/14/12

Basketball

1 and done.......back tomorrow to see if I can get a better team


----------



## x~factor (Apr 14, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> Muscleups
> 5, 4, 4


Muscleup is crazy!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 15, 2012)

x~factor said:


> Muscleup is crazy!!!



They are fun....just hard on the shoulder


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 15, 2012)

4/15/12

*Basketball*

1 game....tweaked RIGHT calf (damn it!!!)  Stopped.   Ibu and iced.    I can still push off on my foot but there is some loss of strength.    (sucks getting old.....................................)


----------



## MaxSeg (Apr 15, 2012)

Awesome training sessions!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 16, 2012)

MaxSeg said:


> Awesome training sessions!



Thanks Max.....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 16, 2012)

4/16/12

*UPPER*

* 5 min on tread

*Band Pull-aparts*
30 (3 sets)

*Pushups*
20 (2 sets)

*Weighted Pullups*
BW +55 x 3 (8 sets)

*Push Press*
105 x 3 (8 sets)

*T-bar Row*
170 x 5 (5 sets)

*Smith CG Press*
215 x 5 (5 sets)

*Shrugs*
225 x 20, 15, 25

*Seated Dips*
230 x 10 (3 sets)

*Reverse Fly*
45 x 20 (2 sets)

*Cable Fly*
70 x 30


----------



## davegmb (Apr 16, 2012)

How often have you injured your calves, you seem to be in a constant battle with them? Time to hang up the basketball boots soon maybe?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 16, 2012)

davegmb said:


> How often have you injured your calves, you seem to be in a constant battle with them? Time to hang up the basketball boots soon maybe?



Torn Left Achilles in 2001
Torn Right Achilles in 2005
Torn Left Calve in 2010
Injured Right Calve (yesterday - not so bad though)

I thought I had a couple more years before I hung up the basketball shoes (damn it - you may be right though).....I'm just getting over hanging up my football cleats (back in 2006).   I think about making a "football comeback" every year.....but then I think about tearing both achilles playing and the 8-12 months of rehab.


----------



## davegmb (Apr 16, 2012)

I know how you feel I give up football (soccer) when I started this journal because my hamstrings were failing me! Keep get tempted back for the odd game though and feel it for the rest of the week when I do!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 17, 2012)

davegmb said:


> I know how you feel I give up football (soccer) when I started this journal because my hamstrings were failing me! Keep get tempted back for the odd game though and feel it for the rest of the week when I do!



Sucks.............at least we can still lift


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 17, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> Sucks.............at least we can still lift


It DOES suck getting old!  But you are right, you can still lift!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 17, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> It DOES suck getting old!  But you are right, you can still lift!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 17, 2012)

4/17/12

Core and Lower

* 5 min on tread

Swiss Ball Inchworm
25 (3 sets)

DB Snatch
75 x 5 (3 sets)

Squat
185 x 10 (2 sets)
225 x 3
235 x 3

Hanging Leg Raise
25 (2 sets)

KB Lunge
50 x 5 each leg (3 sets)

Plank Pull
37.5 x 10 (2 sets)

SLDL
135 x 20
225 x 10

18" Box Jump 
10 (2 sets)
* no calve pain


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 19, 2012)

4/19/12

*UPPER*

* shot for about 30 minutes ... NO PAIN 

** didn't really feel like going but I wanted to test out my calve.....I'm happy there was no discomfort.

*DB Press*
80 x 6
90 x 6
100 x 3
110 x 1  * haven't gone over 95 in a while 

*DB Row*
100 x 15

*Muscle Ups*
6, 5

*Wide Supinated Pullups*
12

*Corner Press*
OB +45 x 15, 20

*Sup Grip Pullups*
12 (2 sets)

*Lying Triceps Press*
20 (2 sets)


----------



## x~factor (Apr 19, 2012)

100+ lb DB Press!!!


----------



## AustinGal (Apr 20, 2012)

Do you ever do Sandbag Get-ups? I like your training..reminds me allot of Crossfit.

B


----------



## jagbender (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm back in here!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 20, 2012)

AustinGal said:


> Do you ever do Sandbag Get-ups? I like your training..reminds me allot of Crossfit.
> 
> B



Hey AG,

Welcome.   I've never done sandbag get-ups.   Do you?  How do you like them?    I'm always looking to try something new.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 20, 2012)

jagbender said:


> I'm back in here!



Hey Jag.....Where you been?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 20, 2012)

4/20/12

Took today off.   Heading to watch two of my buddies compete in a Strongman comp tomorrow.  Should be fun    Most likely I will do a FB workout after their comp then basketball on Sunday.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 21, 2012)

Have fun!


----------



## AustinGal (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes..and they are a painful good time. I think men's RX is 80lbs which would be light for you. Have fun! 

Babs


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 21, 2012)

AustinGal said:


> Yes..and they are a painful good time. I think men's RX is 80lbs which would be light for you. Have fun!
> 
> Babs



Deal


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 21, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Have fun!



The comp was pretty cool.   I only stayed for two events (2 hours).  My buddy took second in the tire flip.   I'd like to do a Pound-for-Pound Strongman comp


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 21, 2012)

4/21/12

*Fullbody*

* had to get some kind of exercise in.

*Weighted Chins*
BW +45 x 5
BW +70 x 3
BW +80 x 3
BW +90 x 2
BW +115 x 1 | dropset | BW x 10

*TB Deads*
225 x 10
315 x 5
385 x 3
405 x 3
* didn't really push it today - just wanted to hit my legs a little

*Seated Dip*
190 x 20, 18
250 x 8

*Machine Row*
245 x 12, 10

*Corner Press*
OB +25 x 25 (alternating throw and catch style)
OB +50 x 15
OB +60 x 10
OB +25 x 25 (throw and catch style)

*Cable Pull Throughs*
37.5 x 10 (2 sets)

*Lying Triceps BW Press | BW Facepulls Superset*
25 | 20 (2 sets)

*Single DB Clean and Press*
35 x 10 
* just working on my full body mobility

*Done .... I hope to catch the UFC fight tonight at a local establishment.   Hoops at 8am tomorrow morning


----------



## x~factor (Apr 21, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> *TB Deads*
> 225 x 10
> 315 x 5
> 385 x 3
> ...



What does TB mean?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 22, 2012)

x~factor said:


> What does TB mean?



Trapbar


----------



## x~factor (Apr 22, 2012)

Nice. That is some serious weight for not "really pushing" it.


----------



## davegmb (Apr 22, 2012)

x~factor said:


> Nice. That is some serious weight for not "really pushing" it.



I know he's a beast


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 22, 2012)

x~factor said:


> What does TB mean?


Tampa Bay!    oh..... yeah, I mean trapbar


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 23, 2012)

x~factor said:


> Nice. That is some serious weight for not "really pushing" it.



Thanks X  



			
				Jersey said:
			
		

> Tampa Bay! oh..... yeah, I mean trapbar



Haha......I love the TB



			
				Dave said:
			
		

> I know he's a beast



  I appreciate the support


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 23, 2012)

4/23/12

*UPPER*

* 5 min on tread

** still not feeling it today.

*Band Pull-aparts*
30 (3 sets)

*DB Press*
80 x 5
95 x 3
105 x 3 (4 sets)
75 x 12 (2 sets)

*DB Row*
130 x 20 R | 15 Left (2 sets)

*Standing MP*
95 x 5 (4 sets)

*T-bar Row*
180 x 3 (4 sets)

*Dips | Sup Grip Pullups Superset*
5 | 5 | 5 | 5 (2 sets)

*Reverse Fly*
45 x 15 (2 sets)

*1 Medicine Ball Pushups*
25

*2 Medicine Ball Pushups*
25

*Machine Shrugs*
180 x 15 (3 sets)

* Good not Great workout.....Happy with my DB Press and Rows


----------



## davegmb (Apr 24, 2012)

I'd be happy with rows that heavy too for high reps, must have a good grip


----------



## AustinGal (Apr 24, 2012)

Yeah what Dave said. My shoulder would be laying on the ground in a puddle of blood


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 24, 2012)

davegmb said:


> I'd be happy with rows that heavy too for high reps, must have a good grip



Thanks.  I was strapped.  I usually use straps when I use DBs over 110.  I can only get 5 or 6 reps @ 130 without straps.



			
				AG said:
			
		

> Yeah what Dave said. My shoulder would be laying on the ground in a puddle of blood



DB Rows are one of my favorite exercises


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 24, 2012)

Holy smokes on the DB presses.  How do you get them in position?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 25, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Holy smokes on the DB presses.  How do you get them in position?



I just curl 'em....LOL.....JK

I rest them on my knees then SLOWLY rock 'em back onto my chest - then press 'em up.   I'm very careful.   "Back in the day (1997) " I tore my left rotator cuff doing heavy DB presses which required surgery


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 25, 2012)

4/25/12

*Core and Lower*   (DE / SPEED DAY)

* 5 min on tread

** Focused on moving the weight as fast as possible.

Ab Wheel
25 (3 sets)

DB Snatch
75 x 3 (3 sets)

Squat
185 x 3 (7 sets)

Hanging Leg Raise
25 (2 sets)

24" Box Jumps
10 (3 sets)

SLDL
185 x 3 (4 sets)

Lying Leg Raise
25 (3 sets)

Dual KB Swing
35 x 15 (3 sets)

** No calve pain  ;  Looks like I can hoop this weekend.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 26, 2012)

Going to try some Strongman Events this Sunday at a friends gym      Yoke, fat bar clean+press, deadlift (trap bar elevated), keg/farmers carry, STONES

Sounds like fun


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 26, 2012)

4/26/12

*UPPER*

* warm up on tread

** High Rep day

*Feet Elevated BW Row | Pushup Superset*
20 | 20 (5 sets)

*Corner Press Throw and Catch*
OB +25 x 25 per arm (3 sets)

*Power Clean*
135 x 5
145 x 5
155 x 3

*Seated Dips*
250 x 9, 8
270 x 6

*Sup Grip Pulldowns*
190 x 15
220 x 7, 6
145 x 15

*Hammer Strength Shrugs*
230 x 15 (3 sets)

*Pushups* * 20 sec RI
20
20
20
20
10 (12 sets)
Total = 200 Pushups


----------



## davegmb (Apr 26, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> Going to try some Strongman Events this Sunday at a friends gym      Yoke, fat bar clean+press, deadlift (trap bar elevated), keg/farmers carry, STONES
> 
> Sounds like fun



Look forward to hearing how it went, Gaz loves this stuff


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 27, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Look forward to hearing how it went, Gaz loves this stuff



Stay tuned


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 27, 2012)

4/27/12

*Lower and Core *

* shot for 20 minutes; leg felt OK

** Light day since I want to rest up for Sunday's Strongman stuff..Today was really just a "test day" to see how my leg is doing.....Don't really want to hit it hard Wed, Thurs, Friday, Sat, Sunday, Mon and Tuesday....6 days in a row is bad news for me.....I want some deload/light workouts

Squat 
135 x 10 (2 sets)

Sumo Deads
135 x 10

Dead
135 x 10

Snatch Grip Dead
135 x 10

Floor Wipers
135 x 25 (3 sets)

Hanging Leg Raise
25

SuperSquat 
4 plates x 15

*** Just enough to break a sweat;


----------



## jagbender (Apr 27, 2012)

like your new avi


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm interested in how you like this.  You have never struck me as a strongman type.  Your workouts have always been super athletic..... Maybe you need a change of pace!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 29, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> I'm interested in how you like this.  You have never struck me as a strongman type.  Your workouts have always been super athletic..... Maybe you need a change of pace!



It was OK........not my thing though.    I like the athletic style much better (although - the tire flip was cool   )


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 29, 2012)

4/29/12

*
Strongman Workout*

* warmed up shooting ball for 15 minutes

** worked out at a friends gym today.

*Trapbar Deads*
415 x 3 (no straps) (3 sets)

*550 lb Tire Flip*
100 ft (5 runs) about 10-12 flips per run

*Yoke Walk*
200 x 100 ft (2 runs)
300 x 100 ft (2 runs)
- not me but here's what it looks like
Desert Strength - Yoke Walk Training - YouTube

*Axle Clean and  Press*
160 x 1 (7 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 29, 2012)

jagbender said:


> like your new avi



 Thanks.  Trying to get the six pack ready for summer.


----------



## AustinGal (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow....that brings the term "Farmer's Walk" to a painful new level. I kinda wanna try it!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 30, 2012)

AustinGal said:


> Wow....that brings the term "Farmer's Walk" to a painful new level. I kinda wanna try it!



Give it shot....but have someone show you where to place the bar and your hands


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 30, 2012)

4/30/12

*UPPER*

* 5 min on tread

*Band Pull-Aparts*
30 (3 sets)

*Weighted Chins*
BW x 8
BW +45 x 5
BW +55 x 3
BW +70 x 3
BW +45 x 8
BW +45 x 6

*Seated Dips*
230 x 12, 11, 10, 9

*CG Bench*
135 x 15
185 x 5
195 x 5
205 x 3
185 x 6

*T-bar Row*
170 x 5 (3 sets)

*Reverse Fly*
50 x 12 (3 sets)

*Cable Fly*
60 x 15
80 x 15
90 x 12
60 x 25

*Lying OH Triceps Press*
30 (3 sets)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 30, 2012)

AustinGal said:


> Wow....that brings the term "Farmer's Walk" to a painful new level. I kinda wanna try it!


I'll stick to Farmer's Walk.  I can feel my discs herniating just watching that!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 30, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> *Weighted Chins*
> BW x 8
> BW +45 x 5
> BW +55 x 3
> ...


When I grow up, I wanna do weighted chins like you!  Problem is..... I don't think I'm ever going to grow up!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 1, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> I'll stick to Farmer's Walk.  I can feel my discs herniating just watching that!



LOL - Right....I could feel it in my low back


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 1, 2012)

5/1/12

*LOWER and CORE*

* 5 min on tread

Ab Wheel
15 (3 sets)

Jump Rope
100 (4 sets)

Squat 
135 x 10 (2 sets)
225 x 3
235 x 3 
245 x 3
205 x 8

Dual KB Swing
20K x 8 (2 sets)
15K x 15 

24" Box Jump
15 (3 sets)

Trunk Pulldowns
132 x 20, 15, 15

Leg Press Machine
150 x 25
170 x 25
190 x 25

**** Good sweat going today.


----------



## davegmb (May 2, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> 4/29/12
> 
> *
> Strongman Workout*
> ...



Those tyre flips sound brutal, how did it go?


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 3, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Those tyre flips sound brutal, how did it go?



Tire flips were fun....didn't like strongman style workout though.


----------



## x~factor (May 3, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> Squat
> 135 x 10 (2 sets)
> *225 x 3
> 235 x 3
> ...



Are you holding back on those 3 reps?


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 4, 2012)

x~factor said:


> Are you holding back on those 3 reps?



I haven't been able to train my legs hard for about a month due to some nagging injuries.   I'm just trying to keep them from not getting sore if I take too much time off.  I focusing on good ROM and some speed rather than heavy weight and reps.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 4, 2012)

5/4/12

*FULLBODY*

* shot to warm up 20 minutes

** battled the stomach flu for the past two days.  Finally starting to feel better.    Not a great workout but got the basics in.

*DB Press*
70 x 10
100 x 4 (3 sets)

*Pullups*
10 (2 sets)

*Trapbar Deads*
315 x 3
365 x 3
385 x 3
315 x 10

*Incline Smith Press*
185 x 10
205 x 5
215 x 3
225 x 3

*Machine Row*
245 x  6 (3 sets)

*Dips*
20
16


----------



## AustinGal (May 4, 2012)

Pretty nice numbers for being under the weather...


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 4, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> 5/4/12
> 
> *FULLBODY*
> 
> ...


Looks like a strong workout to me brotha!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 4, 2012)

AustinGal said:


> Pretty nice numbers for being under the weather...



Thanks....I should be back at it 100% next week.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 4, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Looks like a strong workout to me brotha!



FB Workouts are usually the hardest ones  

What's new with you?   I traveling for work quite a bit over the next month.

Toronto May 13 - 15
Salt Lake City May 21 - 23
Zurich, Switzerland June 5 - 9


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 6, 2012)

5/6/12

*30 minute bike ride* - felt good to get outside and exercise    Then went for an hour boat ride with the kids and dog.  Wifey had a 6 mile run planned.


----------



## PreMier (May 6, 2012)

i miss salt lake. btw, can i have your job? i want to travel haha


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 6, 2012)

PreMier said:


> i miss salt lake. btw, can i have your job? i want to travel haha



LOL .........traveling usually looks better on paper.


----------



## AustinGal (May 7, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> LOL .........traveling usually looks better on paper.



It's gotta be hard to eat clean while traveling. Kudo's to you as you seem to just make it happen.

B


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 7, 2012)

When are you coming to Camden, NJ???


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 7, 2012)

AustinGal said:


> It's gotta be hard to eat clean while traveling. Kudo's to you as you seem to just make it happen.
> 
> B



It is challenging to train as well as eat well but it's do-able.   You just need to make it a priority


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 7, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> When are you coming to Camden, NJ???



We have a plant there .....at 76 and 676


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 7, 2012)

5/7/12

*Fullbody*

* 5 min on tread

*Ab Wheel*
25, 25, 20

*Band Pulls*
20 (3 sets)

*Squat | 24" Box Jump Superset*
185 x 3 | 10
225 x 3 | 10 
255 x 3 | 10 
225 x 3 | 10
225 x 3 | 10

*Seated Dips*
250 x 10, 9, 8

*T-bar Row*
160 x 8, 6, 6

*Corner Press*
OB +70 x 10 (3 sets)

*Shrugs*
225 x 20, 20, 15


----------



## jagbender (May 7, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> 4/29/12
> 
> *
> Strongman Workout*
> ...



Some pretty cool videos liknek to the strongman stuff


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 10, 2012)

5/10/12

*UPPER*

* 5 min on tread

*Muscle Ups*
4, 5, 4

*Bench* 
155 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 2
195 x 5

*DB Row*
100 x 15 (2 sets)

*DB Press*
80 x 10
100 x 4
95 x 5

*Shrugs*
225 x 20
275 x 9
225 x 20

*Lying BW Triceps Press*
30 (3 sets)

*Sup Grip Pulldowns*
175 x 18 (2 sets)


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 11, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> We have a plant there .....at 76 and 676


I knew that!  You told me before..... hence the question.  Forget Switzerland, come to Jersey!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 11, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> I knew that!  You told me before..... hence the question.  Forget Switzerland, come to Jersey!!



hahaha.........That's a tough choice................LOL


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 11, 2012)

5/11/12

*Lower and Core*

* shot for 25 minutes

*Trapbar Deads*
225 x 5
315 x 5
405 x 5, 3
365 x 10

*Trunk Pulldowns*
132.5 x 22, 22, 15

*Super Squat (Sled Squat Machine)*
4 plates x 10
8 plates x 5
10 plates x 3
12 plates x 3

* Done


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 12, 2012)

5/12/12

*UPPER* (mainly arms - which is rare in here)

* worked out today since I may not be back in the gym until Wednesday due to Mother's Day tomorrow then traveling for a couple days.

*Sup Grip Pullups*
10 (close grip)
10 (medium)
10 (wide grip)

*Close Grip Bench*
185 x 5
225 x 3
245 x 3
265 x 1
275 x 1
285 x 0
185 x 15, 12

*EZ Bar Curl*
100 x 5 (3 sets)

*Dips*
20, 15

*DB Preacher Curl*
40 x 10 (2 sets)

*Reverse Fly*
40 x 12 (2 sets)

*Band Facepulls - Purple Band*
15 (3 sets)

*Triceps Overhead Rope Press*
72.5 x 10 (2 sets)

*Standing DB Curl*
40 x 12, 15

*1 Medicine ball Pushup*
20 (2 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 16, 2012)

5/16/12

*UPPER*

* 5 min on tread

*DB Press*
90 x 10, 7, 7

*DB Row*
130 x 22 R | 17 L
130 x 15 (2 sets)

*Seated Dips*
250 x 11, 8, 7

*Sup Grip Pullups*
BW +35 x 8
BW x 8 (2 sets) * damn - felt weak today

*Corner Press*
OB +50 x 20 
OB +75 x 10
OB +50 x 20

*Shrugs*
225 x 18 (3 set)

* not a very good workout today....didn't get much sleep last night.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 17, 2012)

5/17/12

*Lower and Core*

* 5 min on tread

Ab Wheel
20 (3 sets)

Trapbar Deads
405 x 5 (3 sets)

Hanging Leg Raise
20 (3 sets)

Squat
225 x 3
255 x 3
245 x 3 
225 x 3

Lying Leg Raise
30 (3 sets)

SLDL
225 x 8 (3 sets)


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 17, 2012)

Look at you on close grip bench!! Good job


----------



## davegmb (May 18, 2012)

Can you lift more on a trap bar or the same, never tried one?


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 18, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Look at you on close grip bench!! Good job



Thanks


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 18, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Can you lift more on a trap bar or the same, never tried one?



I tend to lift about 100 lbs more on TB deads than regular.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 18, 2012)

5/18/12

*UPPER*

* 20 min on tread

*Weighted Chins*
BW +45 x 6
BW +45 x 3
BW +90 x 3
BW +45 x 6

*Muscle Ups*
5

*Standing Press*
95 x 10 (3 sets)

*BW Triceps Press*
30 (3 sets)

*BW Facepulls*
25 (3 sets)

*Reverse Fly*
40 x 15 (2 sets)

*Pushups*
30 (2 sets)


----------



## PreMier (May 19, 2012)

thats some heavy ass cg bench pressing!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 19, 2012)

PreMier said:


> thats some heavy ass cg bench pressing!



Getting there


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 19, 2012)

5/19/12

*Core*

* shot for 20 minutes to warm up.

Swissball Inchworm
25 (3 sets)

Trapbar Farmers Walk
225 x 70 steps (4 sets)

Trunk Pulldowns
132 x 20 (3 sets)

KB Front Squat
20KB x 25 (2 sets)

Pallof Press
32 x 20 (3 sets)

Lying Leg Raise
30 (3 sets)


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 19, 2012)

Swissball Inchworm?  Sounds like a contagious disease, lol


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 21, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Swissball Inchworm?  Sounds like a contagious disease, lol



Haha........it's a fun exercise for your core.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 21, 2012)

5/21/12

*UPPER*

* shot for 25 minutes

*Weighted Chins*
BW +45 x 5 (3 sets)

*Muscleup*
6

*Seated Dips*
210 x 17, 17, 12

*T-bar Row*
135 x 8
155 x 3
175 x 3
185 x 3
200 x 2
*
OH Lying BW Triceps Press*
35 (2 sets)

*Power Clean*
115 x 10 (3 sets)

*Smith Bench*
225 x 3 (8 sets) [30 second RIs]

* on my way to the airport.  Heading to Salt Lake City for 2 days (for work)


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 22, 2012)

Have fun in SLC


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 22, 2012)

5/22/12

*Hotel workout*

15 min on tread

Side raises, Front Raises, DB Curls, OH Triceps Press

* used what they had


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 22, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Have fun in SLC



Man - it's beautiful out here


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 24, 2012)

5/24/12

UPPER

Pullups
15, 10, 12, 12

Push Press
95 x 10
105 x 5
115 x 5
125 x 5
135 x 5
145 x 5
95 x 10

T-bar Row
135 x 12 (3 sets)

DB Press
100 x 4, 4, 3

BW Row
25 (3 sets)

BW Triceps Press
25 (2 sets)

Sup Grip Pullups | Dips Superset 
5 | 5
5 | 5
10 | 10


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 24, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> Man - it's beautiful out here


I bet!  
Nice push presses....


----------



## PreMier (May 24, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> Man - it's beautiful out here



i miss home. there are lots of good restaurants. visit the gateway, and check out typhoon. honey walnut shrimp there is delish


----------



## x~factor (May 24, 2012)

Man I gotta travel more. I've been stuck in Jersey for way too long!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 25, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> I bet!
> Nice push presses....



Thanks....my shoulder felt pretty good.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 25, 2012)

PreMier said:


> i miss home. there are lots of good restaurants. visit the gateway, and check out typhoon. honey walnut shrimp there is delish



Next time I go out there I'll look them up.   I was staying in Ogden.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 25, 2012)

x~factor said:


> Man I gotta travel more. I've been stuck in Jersey for way too long!



Traveling is fun....once in a while  - just not every week


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 25, 2012)

5/25/12

Lower and Core

* shot for 20 min

Swissball Inchworm
20 (3 sets)

Trapbar Deads
315 x 8
405 x 7 * goal for the day - add one rep per week

Hanging leg raise
20 (3 sets)

Overhead Squat
95 x 10 (3 sets)

Squat 
225 x 3
245 x 3
135 x 10

Box Jump 2'
20

Step Up 2'
20 (2 sets)

Lying leg raise
30 (2 sets)

* quad feeling better - not 100% but better


----------



## PreMier (May 26, 2012)

with the hanging leg raises you lift your feet all the way to your hands?


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 27, 2012)

PreMier said:


> with the hanging leg raises you lift your feet all the way to your hands?



About shoulder height


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 27, 2012)

5/27/12

*Upper*

* 5 min on tread

Weighted Pullups
BW x 5 (2 sets)
BW +45 x 5 (2 sets)
BW +70 x 3
BW +90 x 3
BW +110 x 1
BW +45 x 5 (2 sets)

Smith Bench
185 x 5
235 x 3
255 x 2
275 x 1
285 x 1
235 x 5
185 x 12

Machine Row
200 x 15 (2 sets)

Standing 1 armed DB Press
45 x 8 (3 sets)

Seated Dips
210 x 12, 9


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 27, 2012)

Nice Smith bench


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 28, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Nice Smith bench



Thanks


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 28, 2012)

5/28/12

Basketball

45 min - played pretty well considering it's been about 6 weeks since that last time I played.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 29, 2012)

5/29/12

Lower and Core

* shot for 20 min

Ab Wheel
30, 20, 20 

Squat
225 x 5 (3 sets)

Hanging Leg Raise (feet to hands)
10 (3 sets)

DB Snatch
65 x 5 (2 sets)
80 x 3 (2 sets)
100 x 1 (2 sets)

30' Box Jump
5 (3 sets)

Dual DB Swing
35 x 15 (3 sets)


----------



## davegmb (May 29, 2012)

Always interesting to look at your workouts, bit like Fufu if you ever look at his journal.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 29, 2012)

Not too long before CB!  Not sure what to expect out of my guys this year.  No bowl, who cares. I just want to see a solid football team.  I bet your guys are going to rock! 

Basketball is fun, hockey is a good nail biting experience, baseball is f-ing boring until the playoffs, college football is incredible!  Okay, well pro football is close, but living in Philadelphia....... need I say more?


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 30, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Not too long before CB!  Not sure what to expect out of my guys this year.  No bowl, who cares. I just want to see a solid football team.  I bet your guys are going to rock!
> 
> Basketball is fun, hockey is a good nail biting experience, baseball is f-ing boring until the playoffs, college football is incredible!  Okay, well pro football is close, but living in Philadelphia....... need I say more?



  I am looking forward to College Football!!   We have a pretty tough first game (Alabama).


----------



## x~factor (May 30, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> Squat
> 225 x 5 (3 sets)



When you do squats, do you jump to your working sets without warming up?


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 30, 2012)

x~factor said:


> When you do squats, do you jump to your working sets without warming up?



I always start with 135 x 10 - then I jump into my working sets    I rarely post my warmup sets


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 30, 2012)

5/30/12

*UPPER*

* 5 min on tread

Band Pull-Aparts
20 (2 sets)

DB Press
95 x 6, 6, 8

DB Row * lost my straps (again)
95 x 20 (2 sets)

Corner Press
OB +50 x 10
OB +70 x 10 (2 sets)

T-bar Row
170 x 6 (3 sets)

Power Clean
115 x 10
135 x 5
145 x 5

Wide Sup Grip Pullups
12, 10 

Lying BW Triceps Press
30 (2 sets)

Reverse Fly
40 x 20 (2 sets)

1 Medicine Ball Pushups
20, 15, 15


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 30, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Always interesting to look at your workouts, bit like Fufu if you ever look at his journal.



I have checked it out before.  He does have similar exercises.   I enjoy reading other people's journals......It's been great to learn some new moves


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 31, 2012)

First game is Alabama?  Wow, that is a rough way to start the season.  But if you win, it will fuel the fire


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 2, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> First game is Alabama?  Wow, that is a rough way to start the season.  But if you win, it will fuel the fire



   The game is at Texas Stadium.   No - I'm not going.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 2, 2012)

6/2/12

Fullbody

* 5 min on tread

Ab Wheel
15 (3 sets)

Trapbar Deads
315 x 5
365 x 5
415 x 3
425 x 3
315 x 20 * hardest set

Smith CG Press
185 x 5
255 x 2
235 x 3 (4 sets)
245 x 3
255 x 3
185 x 12

Muscle Ups
5 (2 sets)

Weighted Pullups
BW +45 x 5 (2 sets)

Dips
20 (2 sets)

* Basketball tomorrow then another FB Monday before I head out of town for 4 days.   Working out in Switzerland is not very effective - most hotel gyms don't have heavy weights plus the 6 hour time difference is killer.   Sounds like a good time for a four day break from training


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 2, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> Sounds like a good time for a four day break from training


Absolutely!!  Spend the company's money on good food and booze, then do some light cardio by walking around the city and checking out the sites if you have time


----------



## davegmb (Jun 3, 2012)

Switzerland is a loverly country to visit from what I hear


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 3, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Absolutely!!  Spend the company's money on good food and booze, then do some light cardio by walking around the city and checking out the sites if you have time



That's right brother


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 3, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Switzerland is a loverly country to visit from what I hear



It is nice.   I've been to Zurich a bunch (10 times or so).  I'm going to Lucerne this time.   My favorite place is Lugano


----------



## PreMier (Jun 3, 2012)

i started watching house hunters international and there was a couple looking for an appt there. id like to move to europe some day


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 3, 2012)

6/3/12

*Basketball*

Played for about 1 hour.  I was on fire today.   Probably made 17 of 20 shots over three games.   The guys I covered scored zero points.  It's a good way to start the week.


----------



## katt (Jun 3, 2012)

Hey buddy!  How's things?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 3, 2012)

PreMier said:


> i started watching house hunters international and there was a couple looking for an appt there. id like to move to europe some day



It's alot different than "the states"


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 3, 2012)

katt said:


> Hey buddy!  How's things?



Hey Stranger.........Same ol' in here.   Summer is booking up with lots of fun parties    Good to see you back


----------



## x~factor (Jun 3, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> 6/3/12
> 
> *Basketball*
> 
> Played for about 1 hour.  I was on fire today.   Probably made 17 of 20 shots over three games.   The guys I covered scored zero points.  It's a good way to start the week.



LOL. Nice!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 4, 2012)

6/4/12

Fullbody

* shot to warmup

Swissball Inchworm
20 (2 sets)

Squat 
135 x 10 (2 sets)
205 x 3 (2 sets)
225 x 3 (2 sets)

30" Box Jumps
5-10 Jumps (6 sets)

DB Row
130 x 10
130 x 15

Seated Dips
230 x 7
270 x 7 (2 sets)

Standing Press
95 x 5 (3 sets) * shoulder kinda tight

Pullups
10 (2 sets)

Lying BW Triceps Press
25 (2 sets)

Trunk Pulldowns
132 x 20 (2 sets)

Decline Situps
holding 10lb x 20 (2 sets)

* Time for 4 days off................


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 8, 2012)

Have some fun on your days off!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 9, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Have some fun on your days off!



Had a good time.  Not enough sleep but great to catch up with some old colleagues.    Back at it today.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 9, 2012)

6/9/12

*Upper*

* shot to warmup

Weighted Pullups
10
BW +45 x 5
BW +70 x 3
BW +80 x 2
BW +90 x 2
BW +70 x 4

DB Press
80 x 10
95 x 6
105 x 3 (2 sets)

T-bar Row
135 x 10 (3 sets)

Clean and Press
95 x 5
105 x 5 (2 sets)

Sup Grip Pullups
10 (3 sets)

Lying BW Triceps Press
20, 20, 15


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 11, 2012)

6/10/12

*Basketball*

4 games


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 11, 2012)

6/11/12

*Lower*

* 5 min on tread

Ab Wheel
25, 20, 20

Box Jumps 30"
10 (3 sets)

Trapbar Deads
405 x 5 (2 sets)

Trapbar Farmers Walk
225 x 60 (4 sets)

Hanging Leg Raise
15 (2 sets)

Overhead  Squats
75 x 10 (3 sets)

Walking DB Lunge
55 x 10 (2 sets)

Dual DB Swing
30 x 10
45 x 10 (2 sets)


----------



## PreMier (Jun 12, 2012)

how far do you walk on the farmer walks?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 12, 2012)

PreMier said:


> how far do you walk on the farmer walks?



between 50 and 70 steps


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 12, 2012)

6/12/12

*UPPER*

* 5 min on tread

Band Pull-aparts
25 (3 sets)

BW Row | Pushup Superset
25 | 25 (3 sets)

Smith CG Press
225 x 3
245 x 3
255 x 3 (4 sets)
245 x 3
225 x 5

T-bar Row
135 x 6
170 x 3
180 x 3
185 x 3
180 x 3 (2 sets)

Dips
18, 16, 12

Sup Grip Pulldowns * new machine
140 x 5
160 x 5 (3 sets)
170 x 5

Corner Press
OB +50 x 20 (2 sets)

Reverse Fly
45 x 12 (3 sets)

Lying BW Triceps Press
25 (3 sets)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 12, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> Trapbar Farmers Walk
> 225 x 60 (4 sets)


I really need to try these...... I like the DB's, but a trapbar makes a lot of sense.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 12, 2012)

nice cg bench!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 13, 2012)

PreMier said:


> nice cg bench!



  I can tell a difference in my tris doing heavy CG press


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 13, 2012)

Corner Press... another one I need to incorporate again.  Without trying it, I bet that would be a great movement for me now


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 13, 2012)

Oh, and nice CG presses


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 14, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Corner Press... another one I need to incorporate again.  Without trying it, I bet that would be a great movement for me now



   I started doing it as a rehab exercise then just keep adding weight.  No impingement issues and great pressing movement.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 14, 2012)

6/14/12

Lower and Core

* 5 min on tread

Ab wheel
15 (3 sets)

30" Box Jump
10 (2 sets)

Squat
185 x 5
225 x 5 (3 sets)
185 x 10

SLDL
225 x 8 (2 sets)

Hanging Leg Raise
20 (2 sets)

DB Snatch
55 x 5
75 x 5

Trapbar Farmers Walk
225 x 50 steps (2 sets)
275 x 25 steps (2 sets)

Trunk Pulldowns
132 x 20, 15


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 15, 2012)

6/15/12

Upper

* shot to warm up

Weighted Pullups
BW +45 x 6 (3 sets)

Seated Dips
270 x 8 (3 sets)

Bench
205 x 3 (2 sets)

T-bar Row
135 x 8

* Moved 5 yards of top soil


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 17, 2012)

6/17/12

*Basketball*

1 hour of ball


----------



## x~factor (Jun 17, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> * Moved 5 yards of top soil



I'm about to do the same with red bricks in a couple of weeks using a wheelbarrow. Talk about real world 'farmers walk'. LOL


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 17, 2012)

x~factor said:


> I'm about to do the same with red bricks in a couple of weeks using a wheelbarrow. Talk about real world 'farmers walk'. LOL



  Got lots of those in LOL


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 18, 2012)

6/18/12

*UPPER*

* 5 min on tread

Band Pullaparts
20 (3 sets)

DB Press
100 x 5, 4, 4
* Goal was 6

DB Row
130 x 15 (3 sets)

Smith Press and Catch Bench
135 x 20, 15, 15

T-bar Row
160 x 5, 5
170 x 5

Lying BW Triceps Press
30, 20, 20

Wide Sup Grip Pullups
10, 8, 10


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 18, 2012)

real world strength trumps anything in the gym


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 19, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> real world strength trumps anything in the gym



Amen


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 19, 2012)

6/19/12

*Lower and Core*

* 4 min on tread

Trapbar Deads
405 x 8 ** Goal for the day*
405 x 3 (2 sets)

Hanging Leg Raise
20 (2 sets)

30" Box Jump
12 (3 sets)

Farmers Walk
225 x 60 (5 sets)

Squat * kept RIs to 30 seconds
225 x 3 (2 sets)
185 x 5 (6 sets)

Ab Wheel
20 (3 sets)


----------



## PreMier (Jun 21, 2012)

Nice deads, what was the topsoil for?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 24, 2012)

Went to Jobbie Nooner on Friday.................

2012 Jobbie Nooner | freep.com | Detroit Local News | Detroit Free Press


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 24, 2012)

Well now that looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 25, 2012)

PreMier said:


> Nice deads, what was the topsoil for?



Had to fill in some low spots


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 25, 2012)

6/25/12

*UPPER*

* 5 min on tread

Smith Bench
185 x 10
205 x 10
225 x 6
235 x 5
245 x 3
255 x 2
225 x 5
225 x 5
205 x 10
205 x 9

T-bar Row
90 x 20 (3 sets)

Seated Dips
190 x 20
230 x 12
230 x 10
230 x 9
210 x 13
210 x 12
210 x 11

* not a lot of pulling today.   I sprained my left wrist (arm wrestling) Friday night .....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 26, 2012)

6/26/12

*Lower and Core*

* 5 min on tread

** wrist still bothering me.     Made Dr appt for Thursday - It's feeling better -  just want to be safe 

Squat
225 x 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10

30" Box Jump
15 (3 sets)

Hamstring Curl
95 x 15 (3 sets)
* haven't done these in a LONG time

Speed Squat
135 x 15 (3 sets)

Decline Situps 
+10lb x 20 (4 sets)

Squat
135 x 15 (3 sets)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 26, 2012)

Dats alot of squatting!


----------



## x~factor (Jun 28, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> Squat
> 225 x 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10





JerseyDevil said:


> Dats alot of squatting!



He's playing with that weight. Look at how the number of reps goes up by one.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 28, 2012)

x~factor said:


> He's playing with that weight. Look at how the number of reps goes up by one.



lol  Time to go for some high rep stuff soon.    I jacked up my wrist over the weekend which means no Deads for two weeks.   Time to squat twice a week.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 28, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Dats alot of squatting!



I felt it yesterday .....hahaha


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 28, 2012)

6/28/12

*Push*

* 5 min on tread

Smith Bench
185 x 10
215 x 7 (4 sets)

Incline Smith Bench
185 x 10 (5 sets)

Straight Arm Pulldowns
72.5 x 15 (5 sets)

Seated Dips
190 x 10, 11, 14, 10, 10


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 29, 2012)

6/29/12

*Lower and Core*

* 5 min on tread

*Squat*
185 x 10
205 x 5
215 x 5
235 x 3
245 x 3
265 x 1
235 x 5
185 x 15

Lunge
95 x 10, 10, 8

Decline Situps
20 (5 sets)

Leg Press
190 x 25, 25

Floor Wipers
135 x 30, 30, 25


----------



## x~factor (Jun 29, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> *Squat*
> 185 x 15



I call that a gut check set. LOL


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 29, 2012)

x~factor said:


> I call that a gut check set. LOL





Now it's time to do 225 x 15  (hopefully on Monday)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 29, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> Now it's time to do 225 x 15  (hopefully on Monday)


Remember back a few years ago we had a friendly comp, and both did 20+ reps with 225 on squat?  I almost passed out!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 29, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Remember back a few years ago we had a friendly comp, and both did 20+ reps with 225 on squat?  I almost passed out!



    Friendly comps are good motivators


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 1, 2012)

6/30/12

UPPER

15 min on tread
Intervals (40 seconds) @ 8, 9, 10, 11,12 13 rates 

Smith CG Bench
185 x 10
235 x 4
245 x 3
255 x 2 
275 x 1
235 x 4
235 x 4

Straight armed pulldowns
72 x 25 (5 sets)

Seated Dips
190 x 10
210 x 10
230 x 10
250 x 7

Pulldowns
52 x 25 
62 x 25
72 x 25
82 x 25 
82 x 25

* wrist feeling better.  In a wrist brace for one more 10 more days.  

Ibu and icing.  Heading up North on Tuesday for 4 days so I'll get some forced RnR


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 1, 2012)

275 x 1 on Smith cg bench


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 1, 2012)

Holy volume Batman. Looks great hope the wrist heals soon


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 2, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> 275 x 1 on Smith cg bench



   These feel good.   I've been pretty bored lately in the gym.   I need some new goals.............



> Holy volume Batman. Looks great hope the wrist heals soon



Thanks.   The smith machine has been my go-to exercise for the past week.   I plan on doing it again tonight along with some squats - then a mini vacation for 4 days in Northern Michigan with the family.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 2, 2012)

7/2/12

*FULL*

* 5 min on tread

Smith CG Press
135 x 15
205 x 5
235 x 5 * goal 
245 x 3
280 x 1 * goal
235 x 5
205 x 10 (3 sets)

Pulldown * testing out my wrist
72.5 x 20
82.5 x 20 (3 sets)
97.5 x 15 (2 sets)

Squat
135 x 15
205 x 5
235 x 5 (3 sets)
205 x 10, 8, 10

Cable Row
8 plates x 20 (4 sets)

Seated Dips
230 x 15, 12, 10

Sup Grip Pulldowns
130 x 20 (4 sets)

* wrist felt OK.  Only "popped" a couple times.   Heading up North tomorrow.  No weights until Saturday.  Rest and some light running for a couple days.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 2, 2012)

Up north?  According to Woody Hayes, you are already 'up north'


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 6, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Up north?  According to Woody Hayes, you are already 'up north'



Haha..........right.

Back in town.  I enjoyed the time away from the gym but looking forward to hitting it hard tomorrow.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 6, 2012)

Couldn't resist


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 7, 2012)

7/7/12

UPPER

* 5 min on tread

** lighter weights today but high reps on most exercises.

Smith CG Press
185 x 8
225 x 8 * goal for the day
255 x 3
285 x 1 * goal for the day
225 x 7, 6, 5

Sup Grip Pulldowns
130 x 15
150 x 15
160 x 15 
175 x 15 * wrist started popping so I lighted the weight
160 x 15 (3 sets)

Dips
25, 16, 12

Straight Arm Pulldowns
82.5 x 10 (4 sets)

Corner Press
OB +25 x 20 (4 sets)

Machine Row
130 x 15 (4 sets)

Reverse Fly 
20 x 15 (3 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 8, 2012)

7/8/12

*Lower and Core*

* 5 min on tread

Ab Wheel
25, 20, 20

Squat
135 x 15
225 x 5,6,5

30" Box Jump
10 (3 sets)

Decline Situps
20 (3 sets

Trapbar Deads
185 x 20 (3 sets)

SLDL
135 x 15 (3 sets)

Trunk Pulldowns
97 x 20 (3 sets)

** kept the reps high and the weight low; my wrist is feeling better - not 100% but about 70% - no pain just a popping of the outer tendon.  I was happy to hold the TB.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 9, 2012)

7/9/12

*UPPER*

* 5 min on tread

Smith CG Press
185 x 10
235 x 5 (2 sets) *goal was 6
255 x 3 (2 sets)
245 x 4

CG Pulldowns
175 x 15 (3 sets)

Seated Dips
230 x 12, 10 *goal was 15

Machine Row
130 x 15
140 x 15
150 x 15

Reverse Fly
25 x 20 (3 sets)

Lying Triceps Press
20 (3 sets)

Hammer Machine Shrug
185 x 20

** Saw a hand surgeon today.  He thinks a ripped the sheath over my ulnar collateral.  He advised to wear a brace for four more weeks.    Hopefully it will heal on its own.  At least I can still workout with a brace on.   I can't do all the exercises I like but it's better than wearing a cast.

(from Wiki)
_As its name suggests, the ulnar collateral ligament (UCL) is on the ulnar side of the wrist. It crosses the ulnar edge (the side away from the thumb) of the wrist. It starts at the ulnar styloid, the small bump on the edge of the wrist (on the side away from the thumb) where the ulna meets the wrist joint. There are two parts to the cord-shaped UCL. One part connects to the pisiform (one of the small carpal bones) and to the transverse carpal ligament, a thick band of tissue that crosses in front of the wrist. The other goes to the triquetrum (a small carpal bone near the ulnar side of the wrist). The UCL adds support to a small disc of cartilage where the ulna meets the wrist. This structure is called the triangular fibrocartilage complex (TFCC) and is discussed in more detail below. The UCL stabilizes the TFCC and keeps the wrist from bending too far to the side (toward the thumb)._

File:Gray334.png - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 9, 2012)

That sucks!  But take care of that hand YM


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 10, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> That sucks!  But take care of that hand YM



Thanks.   I plan on it.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 10, 2012)

7/10/12

*Lower *

* 5 min on tread

Squat
185 x 20, 15, 15

SLDL
185 x 15, 15, 15

30" Box Jump
15, 15, 15

Leg Press
170 x 32 (as many as I could do in 1 minute)

Lunge 
95 x 10, 10

Decline Situps
20, 20, 20 
*  Core was sore from Sundays workout so not much direct core work today.   Taking Tomorrow off after 4 days in a row.   Getting ready for our annual lake party (Saturday).


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 10, 2012)

Here's a pretty good read...

T NATION | Figuring Out Your Life and Lifting Goals


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 12, 2012)

7/12/12

UPPER

* 5 min on tread

Bench
185 x 8 
205 x 6
215 x 4
185 x 6

CG Pulldowns
190 x 9 * wrist popper so I lowered the weight
175 x 10 (3 sets)

Seated Dips
210 x 15, 12, 10

Machine Row
160 x 10 (3 sets)

Lying Triceps Press
25, 25, 25

Hammer Shrug
225 x 20, 20, 20

Corner Press
OB +45 x 20, 20, 20

** wrist  is feeling better.  Since I'm wearing the brace all day it rarely pops - that's a good sign.  I hope to wear it for the three weeks....that's not soooooo bad.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 13, 2012)

7/13/12

*Lower and Core *

* 5 min on tread

*Ab Wheel*
15 (3 sets)

*Squat | Box Jump (30") SUPERSET*
205 x 5 | 10
225 x 5 | 10
245 x 3 | 10
255 x 3 | 10
245 x 3 | 10
225 x 5 | 10

*Lying Leg Raise*
15 (3 sets)

*SLDL*
185 x 10 (2 sets)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 14, 2012)

The squat/box jump ss looks brutal!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 16, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> The squat/box jump ss looks brutal!



I'm kinda used to them now....but it is a good combo exercise.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 16, 2012)

7/16/12

*UPPER*

* 5 min on tread

Smith Bench
185 x 10
235 x 6 * goal for the day
270 x 1
280 x 1
285 x 0 * failed
205 x 14
225 x 5 (2 sets)

CG Pulldowns
160 x 20 (4 sets)

Dips
25, 19, 22

Row
150 x 20
160 x 15 (3 sets)

Corner Press
OB +45 x 20 (3 sets)

Hammer Shrugs
225 x 20 (3 sets)

Lying Triceps Press
25 (3 sets)

** wrist is feeling better;  since it's in a brace it has only popped once today.   My follow up appt is Aug 2nd;  Sure hope it heals on it's own;  Don't really want to get cut again then have 3 months of rehab;


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 18, 2012)

7/18/12

Lower and Core

* 5 min on tread

Ab Wheel
20, 15, 15

Squat
235 x 3 (7 sets)

SLDL
135 x 15 (3 sets)

Lying leg lifts
20 (3 sets)

Leg Press
210 x 10 (3 sets)

Decline Situps
20 (2 sets)

Trunk Pulldowns
97.5 x 15 (3 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 19, 2012)

7/19/12

*UPPER*

* 5 min on tread

CG Smith
205 x 6 (4 sets)  * not feeling it today

CG Pulldowns
185 x 10 (4 sets)
* wrist popped on last set

Seated Dips
230 x 10, 9, 8

Seated Row
160 x 10 (4 sets)

Corner Press
OB +55 x 10 (3 sets)

Hammer Shrugs
225 x 20 (3 sets)

Reverse Fly 
30 x 10 
* wrist popped again so I stopped

OH Triceps Press
25 (3 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 21, 2012)

7/21/12

Lower and Core

* 5 min on tread

Ab Wheel
20 (3 sets)

Squat
225 x 5 (3 sets)

Floor Wipers holding 135 lbs
25 (3 sets)

30" Box Jumps
10 (3 sets)

SLDL
185 x 10 (3 sets)

* done in under 45 min.   Just a maintenance workout today.   I might take the "dreaded week off from lifting" soon.  I can feel my joints are sore plus my wrist is still jacked up so it's the optimal time for a break.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 21, 2012)

Just do it!  The weights will wait for you


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 24, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Just do it!  The weights will wait for you



Couldn't do it.............went to the gym tonight


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 24, 2012)

7/24/12

UPPER

* 5 min on tread

Smith CG Press
185 x 10
205 x 8
225 x 5
245 x 3
225 x 5
205 x 8
185 x 10

CG Pulldowns
160 x 12 (4 sets)

Seated Dips
190 x 15 (3 sets)

Machine Row
150 x 15 (3 sets)

OH Triceps
25 (3 sets)

Hammer Shrugs
255 x 10
185 x 20 (2 sets)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 25, 2012)

How's the wrist doing?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 25, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> How's the wrist doing?



Feeling better.  Still in a brace 24/7 (except for showers).   It snapped out of place one time yesterday.  I see the doc in 8 days.  We'll see what he says.  I hope to get an ultrasound done to see what was/is damaged.   I've read toooooooo many articles online.


----------



## davegmb (Jul 25, 2012)

I come back and everyone is injured! Get well soon.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 25, 2012)

Like I know what I'm talking about...... BUT dude, let it heal! The brace is to keep it immobile.  You know that.  Doing the workout you just posted is NOT keeping your wrist immobile.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 26, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Like I know what I'm talking about...... BUT dude, let it heal! The brace is to keep it immobile.  You know that.  Doing the workout you just posted is NOT keeping your wrist immobile.



   I really did not stress my wrist doing that workout.   It snaps only when I turn it.   In any event, I took yesterday and today off.  Plan on doing lower and core on Friday so I cut my workouts in 1/2 this week. (Baby steps.......LOL)    The big news is next Thursday morning when I see the doc.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 26, 2012)

davegmb said:


> I come back and everyone is injured! Get well soon.



   I hope to have some good news next week.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 27, 2012)

7/27/12

Lower and Core

* 5 min on tread

Ab Wheel
20 (3 sets)

Squat
185 x 5
235 x 3
255 x 3
265 x 2
235 x 3
185 x 10

Squat | 30" Box Jump Superset
185 x 5 | 5 (2 sets)

Lying leg lifts
25 (3 sets)

SLDL
205 x 10
135 x 15

**  Just a maintenance workout today;  Wanted to deload this week so I trained twice rather than four times;  Looking forward to Jimmy Buffet concert tomorrow night with a bunch of friends;  I haven't been to one of his concerts in about 10 years;


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 28, 2012)

7/28/12

*UPPER*

* 5 min on tread

CG Smith Press
185 x 5
205 x 3
225 x 3
245 x 3 (4 sets)
225 x 5 (2 sets)

CG Pulldowns
165 x 10 (4 sets)

Corner Press
OB +50 x 15 (2 sets)

Hammer Shrugs
225 x 20 (2 sets)

Dips
20, 18

Row
150 x 10 (2 sets)

Lying Triceps Press
27 (2 sets)

*  Felt great today;  I'm hoping for good news from the doctor regarding my wrist recovery on Thursday.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 30, 2012)

7/30/12

Lower and Core

* 5 min on tread

Ab Wheel
20 (3 sets)

Squat
185 x 5
235 x 5
245 x 3
255 x 3
235 x 3
205 x 10 (2 sets)

Lying Leg Lifts
25 (3 sets)

SLDL
225 x 6 (2 sets)

Trapbar Deads
225 x 10 (3 sets)

30" Box Jump
12 (3 sets)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 30, 2012)

How was the concert?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 30, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> How was the concert?



Great people watching   We had a great time.   Started at 4PM and ended at 1AM.     I didn't feel too bad yesterday so we ended up on the sandbar from 2 - 6 PM.   

Fun weekend.     We have another concert this Thursday (took Friday off)

Everclear and Gin Blossoms


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 1, 2012)

8/1/12

*UPPER*

* 5 min on tread

Smith CG Bench
185 x 10
235 x 3
185 x 12, 10, 11, 10

CG Pulldown
160 x 12 (3 sets)

Seated Dips
210 x 12 (3 sets)

Machine Row
160 x 12 (3 sets)

Lying Triceps Press
35, 20, 25

Hammer Shrug
225 x 20 (2 sets)

Corner Press
OB +45 x 20 (2 sets)

** Another maintenance day - I see the hand surgeon tomorrow.  I'm anticipating having to have surgery to repair the sheath over my ECU tendon....................I hope the rehab is quick


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 1, 2012)

Best of luck tomorrow!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 2, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Best of luck tomorrow!!!



   Surgery date is August 7th.  No upper body workouts for a month.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 4, 2012)

8/4/12

UPPER

* 5 min tread

CG Smith Bench
185 x 6
215 x 3
235 x 3
255 x 2
235 x 4
185 x 15

Sup CG Pulldown
160 x 12 (3 sets)

Dips
20, 18, 18

Machine Row
150 x 12 (2 sets)

Lying Triceps
30 (2 sets)

*


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 5, 2012)

8/5/12

Lower

* 5 min on tread

Ab Wheel
20 (3 sets)

Squat
225 x 3 (5 sets)

SLDL
225 x 8, 6

Trapbar Deads | Box Jump 
225 x 5 |5 (3 sets)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 5, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> Surgery date is August 7th.  No upper body workouts for a month.


Well best of luck then! LOL. 4 weeks no upper?  Piece of cake... Focus on lower, abs and cardio.

CF right around the corner buddy!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 6, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Well best of luck then! LOL. 4 weeks no upper?  Piece of cake... Focus on lower, abs and cardio.
> 
> CF right around the corner buddy!!!



I know...it's really not that bad.  I've maintained my strength in the damn brace for the last 6 weeks.   I'm going to try to stay out of the gym for a week post surgery.   We'll see.   I have not been successful staying out more than 5 days in as long as I can remember.  LOL    Most likely I'll just walk a couple days.    

I figure two weeks after surgery I can get in the pool with a waterproof brace to keep my upper body in shape.  I will do lower and core twice a week too.   Time to plan out some new workouts


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 6, 2012)

8/6/12

UPPER

* 5 min on tread

Smith CG Press
185 x 10
205 x 8
225 x 5, 4, 4, 4, 4
245 x 2
205 x 10

Pulldowns
130 x 12
160 x 12
175 x 12
190 x 12
205 x 6, 6

Dips
15, 15, 15

Machine Row
150 x 12, 12, 12

Corner Press
OB +45 x 20, 20

Hammer Shrugs
225 x 20, 20

Lying Triceps
25, 25

* Last workout for a week........Let's see if I can take a full week off.   Wrist surgery is set for tomorrow morning.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 7, 2012)

8/7/12

Surgery completed.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 7, 2012)

...And?  I assume it went well?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 8, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> ...And?  I assume it went well?



I hope so.   My follow-up appt is next Thursday.   It hurts this morning.   I'm taking ibu......The vics make me tired.    I had some work concall meetings today.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 8, 2012)

Take it easy and rest up


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 9, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Take it easy and rest up



Taking your advice.......I switched to the vics due to the pain.    I can barely move my hand today.   No workouts planned for a while.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 13, 2012)

8/13/12

Successfully took 7 days off from the gym.    I plan on hitting legs tomorrow.   I have my follow-up appt on Thursday.    I can finally move my fingers but there still quite a bit of swelling and pain in my wrist - we'll see what the doc says soon.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 16, 2012)

8/16/12

Got my stitches out today.  Dr said it was a easy fix.  Both subsheaths repaired.  I can start some very limited ROM 3 x a day.  I have to stay in the brace for probably 6 weeks.............Plan to hit my legs tomorrow.   I actually enjoyed my downtime from the gym - I got a lot more family time in 

Next dr visit planned for 9/6/12......in the mean time its going to be leg workouts and hopefully some swimming in 1 more week once my skin heals up.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 16, 2012)

^^^^ Good news on getting your stitches out. Wishing you a full and speedy recovery!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 17, 2012)

Curt James said:


> ^^^^ Good news on getting your stitches out. Wishing you a full and speedy recovery!



Thanks   I am sure my recovery will be quick.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 17, 2012)

8/17/12

After 9 days off I made it back to the gym for a leg workout

Super Squat 
2 plates x 10
4 plates x 10
6 plates x 10 
8 plates x 5 (4 sets)

Decline Situps
20
+10lbs x 20, 15, 15

Hamstring curl
65 x 15 - 3 sets

* felt good to get a sweat going.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 19, 2012)

8/19/12

Lower

5 min on tread 

Super Squat
2 plates x 10
4 plates x 10
6 plates x 10
8 plates x 10
10 plates x 5 (3 sets)
8 plates x 10

Decline Situps
50
30

Hamstring curl
80 x 12 - 3 sets

Lying Leg Lifts
25 - 2 sets

Smith Lunge
50 x 10 - 2 sets


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 22, 2012)

8/22/12

Lower

5 min on tread

Super Squat
4 plates x 5
6 plates x 5
8 plates x 5
10 plates x 5
12 plates x 5 (3 sets)
8 plates x 10

Decline Situps
+25 x 15 3 sets

Hamstring curl
80 x 13- 3 sets

Calve Raise
45 x 15  - 3 sets


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 24, 2012)

8/24/12

Swam today......tough to swim with this brace on.   Legs tomorrow then the Tigers Game at night.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 24, 2012)

Wassup YM?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 24, 2012)

Pylon said:


> Wassup YM?



Hey Pylon.......still here plugging away.   On the IR at the moment (wrist surgery 2 weeks ago).   I should start some upper body exercises in 4 weeks from now.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 25, 2012)

8/25/12

Lower

5 min on tread

Super Squat
2 plates x 5
4 plates x 5
6 plates x 5
8 plates x 5
10 plates x 5
12 plates x 5
14 plates x 3 * goal to add 2 plates every workout and get at least 3 reps - machine caps out at 18 (45 lbs) plates.
10 plates x 5
10 plates x 5
10 plates x 5

Decline Situps
+25 x 20 3 sets

Hamstring curl
80 x 14 - 2 sets

* hot tub and iced my wrist.    I plan on two more low body workouts then I see the doc on Sep 6th for my 4 weeks post op appt.  Wrist is feeling stronger every day.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 26, 2012)

Looking good!  

So what did you do to the wrist that put you under the knife?


----------



## davegmb (Aug 27, 2012)

What's a super squat?


----------



## Pylon (Aug 27, 2012)

davegmb said:


> What's a super squat?



It's like a regular squat, but with more awesome.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 28, 2012)

Pylon said:


> It's like a regular squat, but with more awesome.



LOL    Its not as good as a barbell squat but it's a nice power movement especially for rehabbing


JUMPUSA.com: Super Calf and Squat Machine


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 28, 2012)

Pylon said:


> Looking good!
> 
> So what did you do to the wrist that put you under the knife?



Snapping ECU Tendon - Wrist Tendon Subluxation or Dislocation

Injured on June 24th.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 28, 2012)

Guh.  Sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 4, 2012)

9/4/12

Took 9 more days off....Went to Charlotte, NC to visit some friends.....back to the gym tonight for a lower body day.    It's been 4 weeks since wrist surgery.  I see the doc in two days.  I hope I can start some light upper exercises soon.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 4, 2012)

9/4/12

Lower

5 min on tread

Super Squat
2 plates x 5
4 plates x 5
6 plates x 5
8 plates x 5
10 plates x 5
12 plates x 5
14 plates x 4 * 1 more than last time
10 plates x 5
10 plates x 5
10 plates x 5

Decline Situps
+25 x 20 3 sets

Hamstring curl
80 x 12 - 3 sets


----------



## Pylon (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 6, 2012)

9/6/12

Saw the doc - I can start some new side to side wrist movements.   No weights for 4 more weeks............  I hope to get the green light at my next dr visit on Oct 4th.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 6, 2012)

Hey, it's progress, right?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 7, 2012)

Pylon said:


> Hey, it's progress, right?



  Feeling pretty good just anxious to get back into the groove.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 7, 2012)

9/7/12

Lower

5 min on tread

Super Squat
2 plates x 5
4 plates x 5
6 plates x 5
8 plates x 5
10 plates x 5
12 plates x 6 - 2 sets
8 plates x 10 - 3 sets

Hamstring curl
80 x 15 - 3 sets


----------



## Pylon (Sep 9, 2012)

Your groove will always be there for you.  Just may take a little time to find it.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 10, 2012)

9/10/12

*Lower and Core *

5 min on tread

Squat (back to real squats) 
185 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 5
245 x 5
255 x 3

Box Jumps - 30"
10 - 3 sets

Squat
185 x 8 - 3 sets

Hamstring Curls
80 x 20 - 2 sets

Leg Press
2 plates x 5
4 plates x 5
6 plates x 5
8 plates x 5

Weighted Decline Situps
+25 x 22 - 3 sets

Lying leg raise
20 - 2 sets


----------



## x~factor (Sep 10, 2012)

Workouts look solid as ever, YM!


----------



## katt (Sep 13, 2012)

Hey Stranger


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 13, 2012)

katt said:


> Hey Stranger



I should say the same thing 

I'm only lifting twice a week.  Lower and Lower body days ....hahaha   How are things on your end?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 13, 2012)

x~factor said:


> Workouts look solid as ever, YM!



Thanks X.  I'm plugging away.........


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 13, 2012)

9/13/12

Lower and Core

5 min on tread

Squat (back to real squats)
185 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 5
245 x 5
265 x 2
225 x 5 
225 x 5
225 x 5
185 x 10

Hamstring Curls
80 x 20 - 2 sets

Barbell Lunge 
95 x 8 each - 2 sets

Weighted Decline Situps
+25 x 25 - 3 sets

Lying leg raise
20 - 2 sets


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 16, 2012)

9/15/12

30 min on tread at 4 rate and 5 incline


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 16, 2012)

Bet it felt good getting back to squats


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 16, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Bet it felt good getting back to squats



 Sure did


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 16, 2012)

9/16/12

Lower and Core

5 min on tread

Squat * plan to add 10lbs for 5 reps every week - next workout 245 x 5
185 x 5
235 x 5
255 x 3
235 x 5
235 x 5
235 x 5

30" Box Jump
10 - 3 sets

Hamstring Curls
80 x 15 - 2 sets

Weighted Decline Situps
+25 x 27 - 3 sets


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hey amigo! What's the word!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 18, 2012)

Burner02 said:


> Hey amigo! What's the word!



Hey dude............Bird, Bird, Bird ..... Bird is the word!!!!

Not too much going on - been waiting for my wrist to heal up.  Currently 6 weeks post op.  I see the hand surgeon for my final follow up appt next Thursday.  I hope to get the green light to start upper body lifting.   I have been hitting my legs about twice a week.

What's going on with you?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2012)

dang, need to get all caught up.
Good luck w/ the doc!
Same-o stuff here. 
EoC (End of COntract is end of next May...looking into whther to stay longer or bail. Love the money...dislike being here. Economy still not great...big decisions...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 19, 2012)

9/19/12

*Squat*
185 x 5
235 x 2
255 x 3
245 x 5 * goal for the day
245 x 3 (4 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 21, 2012)

9/21/12

Lower

5 min on tread

30" Box Jumps
10 - 4 sets

Lunge
95 x 5
115 x 5
135 x 5 - 2 sets

Side Lunge
135 x 5 - 2 sets

Hamstring Curl
85 x 15 - 2 sets


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 21, 2012)

9/21/12

Did some light pulling - row band work today


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 21, 2012)

Bands rock.  I use them religiously to warm up my shoulders


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 22, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Bands rock.  I use them religiously to warm up my shoulders



I like bands too....use them for all upper body workouts.

9/22/12

1 hour fast walk with Samson.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 23, 2012)

9/23/12

Upper

* first "rehab upper day"    Did 30 min of band work (rowing and standing presses) plus 5lb side raise, front raise and standing m. press

30 min walk with Samson in the morning.

Squats tomorrow.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 24, 2012)

9/24/12

Fullbody

5 min on tread

Squat 
185 x 5
235 x 3
255 x 5 * Goal for the day
275 x 2
235 x 3
235 x 3
235 x 3
185 x 5 * speed
135 x 5 * speed


30" Box Jump
10 - 5 sets

Hamstring Curls
90 x 10 - 3 sets

Weighted Decline Situps
+35 x 15 - 3 sets 

Band Rows
20 - 4 sets

Pulldowns
32 x 20 3 sets

Fly
15 x 20 3 sets


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 28, 2012)

9/28/12

Fullbody

5 min on tread

Squat 
185 x 5
205 x 3
225 x 3
235 x 3
255 x 3
235 x 3
235 x 3
235 x 3
235 x 3
185 x 5 * speed

Blue Band Rows
20 - 4 sets

Pulldowns
67.5 x 20 4 sets

Fly
20 x 20 3 sets 

Hot Tub

* Got the green light from the doc to start lifting and putting more pressure on my wrist.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 29, 2012)

9/29/12

Upper

5 min on tread

Blue Band Row
25 - 4 sets

Pulldowns
72.5 x 25 - 4 sets

Front Raise
15 x 20 5 sets

Side Raise
15 x 20 5 sets

Standing Press
15 x 25  3 sets

DB Curls
15 x 15 3 sets

* wrist is getting stronger everyday - trying to add 5 lbs every workout.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 1, 2012)

9/30/12

Lower

Box Jump 10 - 4 sets

Super Squat Lunge 
2 plates x 10  3 sets

Decline Situps
+35 x 15 3 sets


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 1, 2012)

10/1/12

Upper

5 min on tread

Blue Band Row
 25 - 4 sets

Pulldowns
 82.5 x 25 - 4 sets

Front Raise
 20 x 15 5 sets

Side Raise
 20 x 15 5 sets

Standing Press
 20 x 25 3 sets

Fly 
20 x 30 5 sets


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 3, 2012)

10/2/12

Squat
185 x 5
235 x 3
255 x 3
275 x 3
235 x 5 (3 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 3, 2012)

10/3/12

Upper

Pulldowns
92.5 x 20 - 4 sets

Front Raise
20 x 15 4 sets

Side Raise
20 x 15 4 sets

Standing Press
25 x 20 3 sets

Fly 
25 x 30 5 sets 

Cable Row
62.5 x 25 4 sets


----------



## flynike (Oct 3, 2012)

looks good!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 4, 2012)

flynike said:


> looks good!!



Thanks......trying to come back from Wrist surgery 8 weeks ago so upper body is slowly getting there.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 4, 2012)

10/4/12

Lower 

Shot baskets for 30 minutes

30" Box Jumps - 4 sets

Decine Situps 
+25 plate x 20 - 3 sets

Hamstring Curl
90 x 15 - 3 sets

Lunge 
95 x 10
115 x 5
135 x 5 - 3 sets

( this makes 7 days in a row at the gym )


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 5, 2012)

10/5/12

*Upper*

* Shot baskets for 30 minutes

Pulldowns
97.5 x 25  3 sets

Front Raise
17.5 x 20 2 sets

Side Raise
17.5 x 20 2 sets

Fly 
30 x 25 3 sets 

Cable Row
92.5 x 25 3 sets

DB Incline Press
40 x 15 3 sets 

DB Curls
17.5 x 15 2 sets

* Wrist is feeling stronger every day.  Still cannot twist is all the way or do pushups but adding 10 lbs per week to my compound exercises.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 6, 2012)

10/6/12

*Squat*
185 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 5
245 x 3
265 x 4 * goal for the day - next time 275 x 5
225 x 5 (3 sets) 
185 x 10 (2 sets)

* 9 days in a row  - alternating Upper and Lower body.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 7, 2012)

10/7/12

*Upper*

* 5 min on tread

Pulldowns
130 x 15 3 sets

Front Raise
20 x 15 2 sets

Side Raise
20 x 15 3 sets

Incline Fly 
35 x 20 3 sets 

Cable Row
97.5 x 25 3 sets

DB Press
50 x 15 3 sets 

1 Armed Seated Dips
30 x 30 2 sets


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 8, 2012)

10/8/12

*Lower *

Shot baskets for 30 minutes

30" Box Jumps 
10  4 sets

Decine Situps 
+10 plate on forehead x 10 - 3 sets

Hamstring Curl
90 x 15 - 3 sets

KB Lunge
30 x 10 2 sets
35 x 10


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 9, 2012)

10/9/12

*Upper*

* 40 minutes shooting - did my first layup with my left hand since surgery.

Pulldowns
145 x 15 3 sets

Incline Fly 
35 x 20 3 sets 

Cable Row
97.5 x 25 3 sets

DB Press
55 x 10 3 sets 

KB Shrugs
20K x 25 3 sets

Reverse Fly
15 x 20 3 sets

Standing DB Press
35 x 10 3 sets


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 10, 2012)

10/10/12

Shot for 30 minutes to warmup - left wrist is feeling better/stronger every day 

*Squat*
185 x 5
235 x 3
255 x 3  (3 sets)
235 x 3
185 x 10 (2 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 12, 2012)

10/12/12

*Upper*

*  shot for 30 minutes

Sup Grip Pulldowns
160 x 10 4 sets

DB Fly
45 x 15 4 sets

Side Raise
20 x 20 3 sets

Incline DB Press
50 x 10 3 sets 

Cable Row
120 x 25 3 sets

DB Shrugs
50 x 20 2 sets

Reverse Fly
20 x 20 3 sets

* wrist feels good.  It's just over 9 weeks since surgery.  Still cannot hold a straight bar but I'm able to do most of my exercises with my wrists supinated.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 13, 2012)

10/13/12

*Squat*
185 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 3
225 x 5 (3 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 15, 2012)

10/15/12

*UPPER*

* shot for 30 minutes

Pulldowns
175 x 10 (4 sets)

DB Fly
50 x 15 (3 sets)

Cable Row
130 x 25 (3 sets)

T-bar Row
90 x 15 (3 sets)

Standing DB Press
40 x 15 (3 sets)

Reverse Fly
25 x 20 (3 sets)

Incline DB Fly 
30 x 20 (3 sets)

DB Curl 
30 x 10 (3 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 16, 2012)

10/16/12

*Lower*
* shot for 30 minutes

Trapbar Deads
135 x 15 (5 sets)
* 1st time doing these since surgery.

SLDL
135 x 10 (3 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 18, 2012)

10/18/12

Upper 

* shot for 30 minutes

Pulldowns
190 x 8 (4 sets) 

DB Press
60 x 10, 11, 12, 13

Row Machine
130 x 10
140 x 10 
150 x 10
160 x 10

Incline Press Machine
180 x 12 (3 sets)
230 x 4 (2 sets)

Side Raise
20 x 20 (2 sets)

Standing BW Press * starting to bend my hand back. 
40 (3 sets)

Wide Pulldowns
130 x 15 (3 sets)

* I'm 10 weeks post op (Wrist surgery was 8/7/12).   Feeling better every workout   I hope to incorporate pushups and pullups in the next 10 days.......


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 19, 2012)

10/19/12

*Lower*

* shot for 60 minutes - first time doing an overhand layup with my left hand since June (progress)  

*Squat* - deload
185 x 8 (4 sets)

*SLDL*
185 x 10 (3 sets)

* hot tub 30 minutes


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 20, 2012)

10/20/12

*Core, Shoulders and Arms*

* 5 min on tread

Jump Rope
50 (10 sets)

Decline Situps
+10 x 10 (3 sets)

Hanging Leg Raise
20 (2 sets)

Reverse Fly
30 x 15 (3 sets)

Corner Press
OB +25 x 20 (3 sets)
OB +35 x 15 (3 sets)

Shrugs
180 x 20 (2 sets)

DB Curl
35 x 10 (3 sets)

Seated Dips
130 x 25
150 x 20
170 x 15
190 x 12


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 22, 2012)

10/22/12

*Lower*

* shot for 30 min.  Left wrist feeling good.

Squat
235 x 3 (3 sets)

Trapbar Deads
225 x 5 (4 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 23, 2012)

10/23/12

*UPPER*

* shot for 30 minutes

Pullups
5, 5, 5, 6

DB Press
65 x 10 (4 sets)

Row Machine
170 x 10 (3 sets)

Xplode Incline Press
230 x 10 (3 sets)

Reverse Fly
35 x 15 (3 sets)

Side Raise
25 x 10 (3 sets)

Standing DB Press
40 x 15 (3 sets)

Seated Dips
190 x 10 
210 x 8 (3 sets)

* don't have full ROM yet but strength is coming back    Surgery was 11 weeks ago today.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 24, 2012)

10/24/12

1 hour of shooting baskets


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 25, 2012)

10/25/12

*Lower and Core*

* shot for 30 minutes

Trapbar Deads
225 x 6, 7, 8, 8, 8

Weighted Decline Situps | Hanging Leg Raise SUPERSET
+10 x 10  | 10  (3 sets) 

30" Box Jump
10 (3 sets) 

KB Lunge
20KB x 10 (3 sets) 

Squat
135 x 15 (3 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 26, 2012)

10/26/12

*UPPER*

* 5 min on tread

Pullups
8 (4 sets)

DB Press
60 x 10
70 x 10
75 x 8 (3 sets)

Machine Row
180 x 10 (3 sets)

Standing DB Shoulder Press
45 x 10 (3 sets)

Reverse Fly
10 x 20 (2 sets)  * new machine

Shrugs
225 x 20 (2 sets)

Seated Dips
190 x 12
230 x 5
190 x 15 (2 sets)

DB curls
30 x 15 (3 sets)

Incline Fly
35 x 20 (2 sets)

Chins
6 (2 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 27, 2012)

10/27/12

*Lower and Core*

* Jump Rope 100 (5 sets)

*Squat*
205 x 10, 5, 5
255 x 3
275 x 3

*SLDL*
225 x 5 (2 sets)

*Haning Leg Raise*
20 (3 sets)

**  Got free Suite tickets for the World Series tonight.....Eat 'em up Tigers!!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 1, 2012)

10/28/12

Re-injured my wrist lifting my hot tub cover.

Reconstruction surgery performed on 10/30/12

Next doc visit 11/8/12 to hear about recovery time


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 12, 2012)

11/12/12

*Lower*

* back at it after two weeks off......that sounds wierd.  It's been about 15 years since I've taken two weeks off from lifting.  i have been walking everyday but no lifting.

super squat
4 plates x 15
6 plates x 10
8 plates x 10 2 sets
10 plates x 5 2 sets

hamstring curl
80 x 15 3 sets

decline situps
+10 x 15 4 sets

** in a full arm cast for 3 more weeks.  good thing is my wrist surgery was successful - it's just going to time some time before I hit upper body - probaby around Christmas time.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 14, 2012)

11/14/12

*Lower*

* 5 min on tread 

*super squat*
4 plates x 10
6 plates x 6
8 plates x 6  
10 plates x 6
12 plates x 5
10 plates x 8
8 plates x 12 

*hamstring curl*
80 x 15 3 sets

*decline situps*
 +10 x 15 3 sets

* 15 min walk


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about this, I know how you feel trust me.  one tip, use a dumbbell and work out you non-injured side while you heal.  I swear it made a difference, plus at least you feel like you're doing something productive.  there is research that states the non-used side "keeps up" with the side you do work out, obviously not a 1:1 ratio, but I can tell you it definitely worked as far as size goes, strength, well that was another story, obviously.

good luck man, this shit sucks.


----------



## x~factor (Nov 15, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> It's been about 15 years since I've taken two weeks off from lifting.



Damn! THAT is dedication!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 18, 2012)

Stewart14 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about this, I know how you feel trust me.  one tip, use a dumbbell and work out you non-injured side while you heal.  I swear it made a difference, plus at least you feel like you're doing something productive.  there is research that states the non-used side "keeps up" with the side you do work out, obviously not a 1:1 ratio, but I can tell you it definitely worked as far as size goes, strength, well that was another story, obviously.
> 
> good luck man, this shit sucks.



I'll try it   ... Thx


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 20, 2012)

11/18/12

Lower and Right Arm

* 5 min on tread 

super squat
 4 plates x 10
 6 plates x 6
 8 plates x 6 
10 plates x 6
 12 plates x 6
 10 plates x 8
 8 plates x 12 

1 armed DB Press
35 x 10 3 sets

1 armed Curl
35 x 10 3 sets

1 armed Row
35 x 10 3 sets


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh man!  Sorry to hear about the set back.  Just a minor bump in the road for you.  And what Stewart said is true.  I used to think working one side would create an imbalance.  I posed that very question to my PT after surgery, who was awesome btw.  He said exactly what Stewart stated.  The surgical side still benefits because the mind/muscle connection is still there, and once you start training the surgical side again, it will quickly catch up.

I posted a response to you in my journal.  Yep, I have been mia.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 25, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Oh man!  Sorry to hear about the set back.  Just a minor bump in the road for you.  And what Stewart said is true.  I used to think working one side would create an imbalance.  I posed that very question to my PT after surgery, who was awesome btw.  He said exactly what Stewart stated.  The surgical side still benefits because the mind/muscle connection is still there, and once you start training the surgical side again, it will quickly catch up.
> 
> I posted a response to you in my journal.  Yep, I have been mia.



  Thanks.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 25, 2012)

11/24/12

*Lower and Right Arm*

* 5 min on tread 

super squat
4 plates x 10
6 plates x 5
8 plates x 5 
10 plates x 5
12 plates x 5
10 plates x 5 (5 sets)

1 armed DB Press
35 x 12 3 sets (5 sets)

1 armed Curl
35 x 12 3 sets (5 sets)

1 armed Row
35 x 12 3 sets (5 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 29, 2012)

11/29/12

30 days post op....got my cast off today.   In a brace for 4 more weeks, then I can start lifting upper again.   I'll be doing legs at least once per week.


----------



## x~factor (Dec 1, 2012)

Good to hear man.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 2, 2012)

x~factor said:


> Good to hear man.





Thanks


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 2, 2012)

12/2/12
*

Lower and Right Arm*

* 5 min on tread

super squat
10 plates x 5 (5 sets)

1 armed DB Press
35 x 12  (4 sets)

1 armed Curl
35 x 12 (4 sets)

1 armed Row
35 x 12 (4 sets) 

1 armed Pulldown
52.5 x 15 (4 sets)


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 5, 2012)

Looking good in here despite the injury, dude!

Hows it feeling?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 7, 2012)

Gazhole said:


> Looking good in here despite the injury, dude!
> 
> Hows it feeling?



I'm almost 6 weeks post op......I see the doc on 12/27.  I hope to get the green light for some light resistance upper body work.  He wants me to go SLOW so it does not happen again.   I should feel solid by end of January   Then back at it


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 30, 2012)

12/29/12

First upper workout after surgery.....It's been almost 9 weeks since my last upper workout.

Band work and 5 lb press, fly, curl workout.    Plan is to add  5lbs every workout.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 13, 2013)

1/12/13

First day back after second wrist surgery (it's been 10 weeks since surgery)

Pulldowns
95 x 15 (4 sets)

Fly 
30 x 15 (4 sets)

Curl to a Press
20 x 15 (4 sets)

Front / Side Raise
12.5 x 15 (3 sets)

Row
95 x 10 (3 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 13, 2013)

1/13/13

*Lower*

Leg Press
240 x 20 (3 sets)

Hamstring Curl
85 x 15 (3 sets)

Super Squat 
6 plates x 15 (3 sets)

Decline Situps
15 (3 sets)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 15, 2013)

Welcome back!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 2, 2013)

JerseyDevil said:


> Welcome back!



Thanks......got sick.   Back again


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 2, 2013)

2/2/13

*UPPER*

* coming back after being out for a couple weeks (sick)

Front/Side Raise
15 x 15/15 (4 sets)

Row Machine
145 x 10
160 x 10
170 x 10
185 x 10

DB Curl / DB Standing Press
25 x 10
30 x 10 (5 sets)

Pulldowns
145 x 10
160 x 10 (4 sets)

DB Fly
30 x 10 (4 sets)

Reverse Fly
20 x 15 (3 sets)

Cable Chest Press
50 x 10 (3 sets)

* It's been almost 14 weeks since Left Wrist surgery.   I see the doc next week.  I need to work on my flexibility (palm down).  I'll probably start PT soon and continue my workouts.  I'm shooting for 2 upper and 1 lower workout per week in February.   I'm down to 170 lbs (from 185).    Not lifting along with being sick for a while has taken it's toll. 

Goal:  

add 10 lbs to back exercises per week  
add 5 lbs to chest exercises per week
add 5 reps to shoulder exercises per week
add 20-50 lbs to leg exercises per week

*Goal for March 3*
Pulldowns 210 x 10
Row 225 x 10
DB Fly 50 x 10
Standing Press 50 x 10
Curl 40 x 10
Leg Press 300  x 20


----------



## x~factor (Feb 2, 2013)

Down 15 lbs is a lot! But I give it 2-3 weeks before you gain it all back. LOL


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 3, 2013)

x~factor said:


> Down 15 lbs is a lot! But I give it 2-3 weeks before you gain it all back. LOL



I shooting for at least 5 lbs a month.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 3, 2013)

2/3/13

*Lower and Core*

* 5 min on tread

Leg Press
150 x 20
190 x 20
230 x 20
270 x 10
290 x 10 (3 sets)

Weighted Decline Situps
+10 x 25 (3 sets)

Hamstring Curl
80 x 15, 10, 10 

Ab Pulldowns
65 x 20 (3 sets)

Squat 
135 x 10


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 10, 2013)

2/10/13

*UPPER*

*5 min on tread

** used short braces today.  Got the green light from the dr to start lifting without braces but I don't think my wrist is strong enough yet.  I start OT on Monday to work on flexibility of left wrist.

Weight 174

Front/Side Raise
15 x 15/15 (3 sets)

Row Machine
145 x 10
160 x 10
170 x 10
185 x 10 (3 sets)

DB Curl / DB Standing Press
25 x 15 (3 sets)

Pulldowns
145 x 10
160 x 10 (4 sets)

DB Fly
30 x 15 (3 sets)

Reverse Fly
15 x 15 (3 sets)

Cable Chest Press
50 x 10 (3 sets)

** shot baskets for 15 minutes

*** hot tub 30 minutes


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 16, 2013)

2/11/13
*
First PT appointment* - took a bunch of measurements

2/13
*
Second PT appt*

75 minutes of Wrist exercises and stretches


2/16/13

*UPPER*

*5 min on tread

** used short braces today. 

Weight 174

Front/Side Raise
20 x 12/12 (3 sets)

Sup Grip Pulldowns
145 x 10
160 x 10
180 x 10, 8, 8

DB Curl / DB Standing Press
30 x 15 (3 sets)

Row Machine
145 x 10
170 x 10
185 x 10
200 x 10 (3 sets)

DB Fly
40 x 12 (3 sets)

DB Reverse Fly
15 x 15 (3 sets)

DB Shrugs
40 x 25 (3 sets)

* Feeling pretty good today.  Slight pain toward the end of my workout so I stopped;   Hope to Squat tomorrow.  I have 3 days of PT lined up for next week.  The goal is to be able to bend my wrist back far enough to start pushups by the end of the month and rotate it in far enough so I can type "normally" without extending my elbow up in the air;

Other goal is to put on 1 lb per week until I reach 180 (currently 174)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 17, 2013)

2/17/13

*
Lower*

* 5 min on tread

Squat 
135 x 15
185 x 5,6,6
205 x 3
135 x 12

Hamstring Curl
80 x 12 (3 sets)

Decline Situps
15 (3 sets)

30' Box Jump
10 (3 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 18, 2013)

2/18/13

*
Upper*

* 5 min on tread

90 minutes of PT for my wrist.

Front/side Raise
15 x 15 (2 sets)

Standing DB Press
35 x 10 (3 sets)

Machine Row
200 x 10 (3 sets)

DB Fly
45 x 8,5,5

Pulldowns
160 x 12 (3 sets)

Reverse Flys
20 x 20, 20, 15

Weight 175


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 21, 2013)

2/20/13

90 minutes of PT for my wrist

2/21/13

*Full*

* 5 min on tread

Front/side Raise
15 x 15 (2 sets)

Standing DB Press
30 x 20 (3 sets)

Machine Row
185 x 15
215 x 5
185 x 15

DB Fly (3 sets)
35 x 15

Pulldowns
155 x 15 (2 sets)
170 x 5

Trapbar Deads
135 x 20 (3 sets)
185 x 5

Super Squat
6 plates x 15
8 plates x 10 (3 sets)

DB SLDL
30 x 20
40 x 20
50 x 20

Cable Chest Press
50 x 15 (3 sets)

Weight 175


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 23, 2013)

2/22/13

75 min of PT

2/23/13

*Lower*

* shot for 30 minutes

Hamstring curl
80 x 15 (3 sets)

Leg Press
290 x 10 (4 sets)

Weight 176


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 24, 2013)

2/24/13

*
Upper*

Side / Front Raise
15 x 15 (2 sets)

Pulldown
125 x 10
150 x 10 
165 x 10
180 x 5
175 x 10
155 x 12
155 x 12

DB Fly
40 x 12 (4 sets)

Row
185 x 15 (3 sets)

Stand DB Press
30 x 20
35 x 12 (2 sets)

Reverse Fly
20 x 20 (2 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 28, 2013)

2/27/13

PT 1 hour

2/28/13

UPPER

Side / Front Raise
15 x 15 (2 sets)

Pulldown
125 x 10
155 x 20
170 x 10
155 x 20
155 x 20

DB Fly
35 x 20
45 x 10 (3 sets)

DB Press
50 x 10 

Row
185 x 20 (3 sets)

Stand DB Press
35 x 15 (3 sets)

Reverse Fly
20 x 30 (2 sets) 

Cable Press
50 x 25 (4 sets)

Front /Side Raise
20 x 15 (2 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 2, 2013)

3/1/13

90 min of PT

3/2/13

*Lower and Core
*

Squat
185 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 3 (3 sets)
185 x 8 (2 sets)

TB SLDL
135 x 10 (3 sets)

DB Lunge
30 x 10 (3 sets)

Decline situps
20 
+10 x 20 (2 sets)

Lying Leg Raise
20 (2 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 3, 2013)

3/3/13

UPPER

Side / Front Raise
15 x 15 (2 sets)

Pulldown - double handle
100 x 12 (3 sets)

DB Fly
35 x 25 (3 sets)

Row
185 x 25, 15, 12

Stand DB Press
35 x 25, 15, 12

Reverse Fly
25 x 20
20 x 30 (2 sets)

Close Grip Cable Press
50 x 25 (3 sets)

Front /Side Raise
20 x 15 (2 sets) 

DB Shrugs
45 x 25 (3 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 3, 2013)

3/3/13

Weight has been 179 - 180 the last four days: up 5 lbs from two weeks ago.  Trying to get back to 185'ish.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 9, 2013)

3/8/13
1 hour PT

weight 179

3/9/13

*UPPER*

Side / Front Raise
15 x 15 (2 sets)

DB Fly
30 x 25
40 x 20

DB Press
50 x 15 (3 sets)

Row
185 x 20
200 x 15, 15, 12

Stand DB Press
40 x 20 (3 sets)

Sup Grip Pulldowns
130 x 20
150 x 15
180 x 8
195 x 5
160 x 15

Reverse Fly
25 x 20 (2 sets)
20 x 30 

Close Grip Cable Press
50 x 20
60 x 20 
70 x 15
60 x 20

Machine Shrugs
180 x 20 (3 sets) 

Triceps Pushdowns
32.5 x 15 (3 sets)
* slowly making progress.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 10, 2013)

3/10/13

*Lower and Core*

* shot for 20 min

Squat
135 x 10 
185 x 5 (4 sets)

TB Deads
135 x 20 (3 sets)
185 x 10 (2 sets)

SLDL
185 x 10 (3 sets)

DB Lunge
30 x 5, 8

Decline Weighted Situps
+10 x 20 (3 sets)

Decline Lying Leg Lifts
20 (2 sets)

Hanging Leg lifts
10 (2 sets)

Weight 180


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 13, 2013)

3/13/13

PT - 1 hour

UPPER

Side / Front Raise
15 x 15 (2 sets)

DB Press
50 x 25, 20, 12

Row Machine #2
150 x 15 (3 sets)

Stand DB Press
40 x 20, 20, 15

Sup Grip Pulldowns
130 x 20
150 x 15
180 x 8
195 x 5
180 x 9

Reverse Fly
25 x 20 (3 sets)

Machine Shrugs
200 x 20 (3 sets)

Triceps Pushdowns
52.5 x 15 (3 sets)

Incline DB Fly
35 x 20 (3 sets)

Sup Grip Pullups
3


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 16, 2013)

3/15/13

PT - 1 hour

3/16/13

UPPER

Side / Front Raise
15 x 15 (2 sets)

Incline Bodyweight Press (pushup)
30 (5 sets)

Stand DB Press
40 x 20, 20

Straight Arm Pulldowns
52 x 15

Reverse Fly
25 x 20 (3 sets)

Machine Shrugs
180 x 20 (3 sets)

Triceps Pushdowns
52.5 x 15 (3 sets)

DB Fly
40 x 20 (3 sets)

Sup Grip Pullups
5 (2 sets)

Pulldowns
130 x 15 (3 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 17, 2013)

3/17/13

*
Lower*

* shot for 30 min

Squat
185 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 5 (2)
185 x 8
135 x 20

Hamstring Curl
80 x 20 (2)

DB SLDL
50 x 25 (2)


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2013)

I had to read back quite a few pages lol but I'm sorry to hear about your wrist. Was it the UL tendon? The surgery went good I take it if the therapy is in progress?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 30, 2013)

Hey Moomba! Howzit! Glad to hear you've bounced back from the wrist...had to come into here to get amped up and motivated for the gym, brotha.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 13, 2013)

PreMier said:


> I had to read back quite a few pages lol but I'm sorry to hear about your wrist. Was it the UL tendon? The surgery went good I take it if the therapy is in progress?



It's been a slow process but it's getting better   I had a rough 6-8 months.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 13, 2013)

Burner02 said:


> Hey Moomba! Howzit! Glad to hear you've bounced back from the wrist...had to come into here to get amped up and motivated for the gym, brotha.



Things are better now.   Had some major life changing things over the last six months.  Back in the gym today.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 13, 2013)

4/13/13

Took 4 weeks off due to some rib pain.   Doc thinks it being caused by the cartilage between my ribs.   Had blood work and a CT scan.  Everything appears normal (except the pain I'm having).


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 13, 2013)

4/13/13

*UPPER*

*shot baskets without wrist braces on for 30 minutes

DB fly
35 x 20 (3 sets)

Row 
185 x 15 (3 sets)

Incilne Pushups on bar
40, 50, 40

Sup grip pulldowns
145 x 20
160 x 5
175 x 5
160 x 8

DB Shrug
50 x 20 (2)

Reverse Fly
25 x 20 (2)

Corner Press
OB +25 x 20 (4 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 14, 2013)

4/14/13

*Lower*

Shot for 45 minutes - no braces on wrist.

*Squat*
135 x 10 (3)
185 x 5 (3)

*DB SLDL*
50 x 20 (3)

* first lower workout in 4 weeks due to some pain in my Left rib area.  Doc thinks it's some inflamed cart. or muscles.   (no "extra" pain due to working out).


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 20, 2013)

4/20/13

*UPPER*

* shot for 30 min

DB Press
50 x 15, 15, 12

Row Machine #2
140 x 15
160 x 15, 15, 12

Corner Press
OB +35 x 20 (3 sets)

Pulldowns
150 x 15
165 x 10
180 x 8

Reverse Fly
30 x 18
25 x 20, 20 

Incline Pushup | Shrug | Wide Back Pushups SUPERSET
40 | 135 x 20 | 25 (3 sets)

Tricep Pushdown
42 x 15
47 x 15, 15


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 21, 2013)

4/21/13
*
Lower and Core*

* shot for 20 minutes

Squat
135 x 10
185 x 3
205 x 3
225 x 3
235 x 3
245 x 2
185 x 8 (2 sets)

SLDL
135 x 20 (3 sets)

Lying Leg Lifts
20 (3 sets)

Trapbar Deads | 16" Box Jump
135 x 20 | 10 (3 sets)

Decline Situps
15 (2 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 25, 2013)

4/24/13

*FULLBODY*

* 184 lbs

DB Press
55 x 15, 15, 12

T-bar Row
90 x 15 (4 sets)

Corner Press
OB +35 x 20
OB +40 x 20
OB +45 x 20

Pulldowns
175 x 12 (3 sets)

TB Deads
185 x 15 (3 sets)

Reverse Fly
25 x 25 (3 sets)

Incline Pushup | Shrug SUPERSET
50 | 185 x 20 (3 sets)

Tricep Pushdown
47 x 15
52 x 15, 15


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 27, 2013)

4/27/13

*Upper*

* shot for 15 min

Smith Bench
135 x 25, 20, 15, 13, 12, 10

T-bar row
90 x 15
115 x 8,8
90 x 15

DB Fly
40 x 15, 15, 15

Pulldown * different machine than last time
120 x 12, 12, 12

Standing DB Press
35 x 20, 18, 16

Reverse Fly
25 x 25, 25, 25

Pushdown
52 x 15, 15, 15

Straight arm pulldowns
40 x 20, 20, 20 

Overhead Triceps Press
30 x 15, 15


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 28, 2013)

4/28/13

Lower and core

*shot for 45 min

Squat 
225 x 3 (5)

SLDL
135 x 20 (3)

Lying leg raise
20 (3)

DB Lunge
35 x 10 (3)

Hanging leg raise
20 (2)


----------



## DOMS (May 1, 2013)

yellowmoomba said:


> 4/28/13
> 
> Lower and core
> 
> ...



Great workout, man!  You ever tried Bulgarian Split Squats? They will make your legs explode.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 5, 2013)

DOMS said:


> Great workout, man!  You ever tried Bulgarian Split Squats? They will make your legs explode.



   Oh yeah BSS are good


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 5, 2013)

5/1/13

Full

Pulldowns
165 x 15 (4 sets)

DB Press
55 x 12 (4 sets)

T-bar Row
100 x 12 (4 sets)

Corner Press
OB +45 x 10 (3 sets)

Trapbar Deads
225 x 5 (3 sets)

Shrug
185 x 20 (3 sets)

Reverse Fly 
25 x 25 (3 sets)

Straight arm pulldowns
62 x 10 (3 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 5, 2013)

5/4/13

Upper

Pullups
6,7, 8, 6

Smith Bench
185 x 5 (4 sets)

Row Machine
185 x 15 (3 sets)

Corner Press
OB +45 x 15 (3 sets)

Seated Dips
190 x 8 (3 sets)

Reverse Fly
25 x 25 (3 sets)

Straight Arm Pulldowns
67 x 10 (3 sets)

Tricep OH Press
45 x 15 (3 sets)

Incline Pushups
50 (3 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 5, 2013)

5/5/13

Lower and Core

* shot for 45 min

Squat 
135 x 15, 10, 15, 10, 10
* left knee sore so I stayed light

SLDL
135 x 20 (4 sets)

Walking DB Lunge
30 x 20 (2 sets)

Hanging leg raise
20 (3 sets)

Lying Leg raise
20 (3 sets)

Trunk Pulldowns
65 x 20 (3 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 9, 2013)

5/8/13

*Full*

Machine Row
200 x 15, 15, 12

DB Press
55 x 15
65 x 10, 8

Pulldowns
170 x 10, 10, 8

Corner Press
OB +50 x 10, 15, 15

Trapbar Deads
225 x 7 (3 sets)

Hanging Leg Raise
10 (3 sets) 

Shrug
225 x 5 (3 sets)
* no grip

Reverse Fly
30 x 15 (3 sets)

Seated Dips
190 x 8
210 x 6
190 x 7

Rope OH Tri Press
42 x 20
47 x 15
52 x 15
57 x 12

Incline Pushups
50, 30

Good WO - getting back into it.  Still need to work on Left Wrist ROM

Weight 182


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 11, 2013)

5/11/13

UPPER

Pullups
8 (3)

Corner Press
OB +45 x 20 (3)

Row
160 x 10 
170 x  8
180 x 5

Smith Bench
185 x 8, 7, 6, 5

Dip
190 x 10
175 x 12, 9

Standing Reverse Fly
30 x 20, 18, 16

OH Triceps Press
52 x 12 (3)

Straight Arm Pulldown
52 x 25, 20, 18

* done in 45 minutes - kept RIs to 45 seconds


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 12, 2013)

5/12/13

*Lower and Core*

1 mile walk with Samson 

*shot for 20 min
- left knee still has pain on outside so no Squats today

Trapbar Deads
185 x 15 (3)

SLDL
185 x 10 (3)

Lying Leg Lifts
20 (3)

Hanging Leg Lifts
20 (3)

Decline Situps
20 (2)

Trapbar Farmers Walk
185 x 50 steps (3)


----------



## heavylifting1 (May 12, 2013)

I like your workouts. Good work!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 15, 2013)

heavylifting1 said:


> I like your workouts. Good work!



Thanks...getting back into a groove.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 17, 2013)

5/15/13

Full

Pullups
9,8,5

Corner Press
OB +45 x 15
OB +55 x 15
OB +65 x 15

Row
215 x 12 (3)

DB Press
65 x 10, 10, 8

Trapbar Deads
225 x 10 (3)

OH Triceps Press
57 x 12 (3)

Reverse Fly
30 x 15 (3)

Triceps Pushdown
52 x 15 (3)


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 17, 2013)

5/17/13

Full

Pullup
10 (3 sets)

Seated Dips
175 x 15 (3)

Row
215 x 15, 12, 11

Corner Press
OB +50 x 20
OB +70 x 8 (2)

Super Squat
4 plates x 10
6 plates x 10
8 plates x 10 (2 sets)

Straight Arm pulldowns
57 x 25, 20, 20

OH Triceps Press
52 x 15 (3 sets)

Reverse Fly
30 x 18, 16, 15

Sup Grip Pullup
8


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 24, 2013)

5/22/13

*Full*

Row Machine #2 (switching between two machines depending on which one is open)
150 x 20 (4 sets)

DB Fly
40 x 20 (4 sets)

Pulldowns
145 x 15 (3 sets)

Corner Press
OB +40 x 20 (3 sets)

Reverse Fly
25 x 25 (3 sets)

Trapbar Deads
185 x 15 (3 sets)

Lying Leg Raise
25 (3 sets)

OH Triceps Press
52 x 15 (3 sets)

Straight Arm Pulldowns
52 x 15 (3 sets)

SLDL
185 x 12, 10

Sup Grip Pulls
5 (2 sets)

DB Press
50 x 12 (2 sets)

* left wrist sore so I kept weight low and reps high


----------



## x~factor (May 24, 2013)

Heavy Volume!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 29, 2013)

x~factor said:


> Heavy Volume!!!



Trying to get the reps in


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 29, 2013)

5/25/13

*UPPER*

Pulldowns
160 x 15 (4 sets)

Corner Press
OB +45 x 20 (4)

Row
170 x 8,8
150 x 15

DB Fly
40 x 20 (4 sets)

Standing Reverse Fly
25 x 25

OH Triceps Press
52 x 20 (3)

Straight Arm Pulldown
57 x 25 (3 sets)

Sup Grip Pullups
9,8,7

DB Press
50 x 12, 10, 9


5/26/13

*LOWER*

Squat
185 x 5, 6, 7, 10

SLDL
185 x 10 (3 sets)

Lying Leg Raise
25 (3 sets)

Trapbar Deads
185 x 15

Decline Situps
20 (3 sets)

Farmers Walk
185 x 50 steps (3 sets)

Weight 186


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 29, 2013)

5/28/13

*UPPER*

Pulldowns
160 x 15
170 x 8 (2 sets)
160 x 15

Corner Press
OB +45 x 20 (4)

Row
160 x 15 (4 sets)

DB Fly
45 x 15 (4 sets)

Standing Reverse Fly
25 x 25 (3 sets)

OH Triceps Press
57 x 20 (3)

Straight Arm Pulldown
62 x 20 (3 sets)

Sup Grip Pullups
8, 7, 4

Incline Pushups
50, 45

Weight 184


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 1, 2013)

6/1/13

*UPPER*

Row
170 x 20
185 x 15
200 x 12
215 x 9
230 x 6
185 x 15

DB Press
45 x 25, 25, 22

Sup Grip Pulldown
160 x 15
175 x 12, 12, 10, 9

Corner Press
OB + 35 x 25
OB +55 x 20
OB +45 x 20
OB +45 x 25

Straight Armed Pulldown
52 x 25, 25, 20, 20

OH Triceps Press
47 x 20 (3 sets)

Standing Reverse Fly
25 x 25 (3 sets)

Pullups
9,8,8

Wide Incline Pushups
30 (3 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 3, 2013)

6/2/13

Lower and Core

Squat
185 x 10 (4 sets)

SS Lunge
90 x 10 (4 sets)

Hamstring Curl
80 x 15 (3 sets)

Lying Leg Raise
40, 40, 25

Decline Situp
25 (3 sets)

Weight 185


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 6, 2013)

6/5/13

*FULL*

Row
215 x 15, 13, 12, 11

Corner Press
OB + 50 x 20 (3 sets)

DB Press
45 x 25
55 x 15, 13, 12, 10

Sup Grip Pulldown
170 x 15 (4 sets)

Trapbar Deads
185 x 20
225 x 10 (3 sets)

Lying leg raise
40, 30

Straight Armed Pulldown
52 x 25
62 x 20 (3 sets)

OH Triceps Press
47 x 20 (3 sets)

Pullups
6 (3 sets)

Weight 184


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 9, 2013)

6/8/13

UPPER

Sup Grip Pulldown
175 x 15
190 x 12
205 x 10
220 x 6
175 x 12

Corner Press
OB + 35 x 25
OB +55 x 20 (3 sets)

T-bar Row
90 x 15
105 x 12
115 x 10
125 x 10
135 x 10
145 x 10
155 x 10

DB Press
45 x 25 (3 sets)

Straight Armed Pulldown
62 x 25, (3 sets)

OH Triceps Press
52 x 20 (3 sets)

Weighted Pullups
BW +15 x 6 (3 sets)

Incline Fly
40 x 20 (3 sets)

* left wrist still limited on internal ROM by about 40%


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 10, 2013)

6/9/13

*LOWER*

Squat
185 x 5 (5 sets)

Lying Leg Raise
30 (3 sets)

Trapbar Deads on 3" lift
205 x 15 (4 sets)

Decline Situps
20 (3 sets)

Farmers Walk
205 x 50, 30, 30, 30 steps

SS Lunge
90 x 15 (3 sets)

Hanging Leg Raise
20 (3 sets)

Weight 186


----------



## heavylifting1 (Jun 10, 2013)

Weighted vests are a great tool, if I jog I make sure I wear one.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 12, 2013)

heavylifting1 said:


> Weighted vests are a great tool, if I jog I make sure I wear one.



Hey HL,

Weighted Vests are great for all kinds of exercises from pullups to plyos to jogging     The only PITA is dragging in and out of the gym


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 12, 2013)

6/11/13

*Upper*

Pulldowns
205 x 10, 9, 9
190 x 10

Corner Press
OB +60 x 20, 20, 15

T-bar Row
135 x 10, 10, 9
115 x 10

DB Press
65 x 10, 10, 9

Straight Arm Puldowns
67 x 20 (3 sets)

OH Triceps Rope Press
57 x 20 (3 sets)

Weighted Pullups
BW +20 x 6 (3 sets)

Reverse Fly
25 x 30 (2 sets)
30 x 20 (2 sets)

Shrug | Wide Incline Pushups Superset
205 x 20 | 80
205 x 20 | 60
205 x 20 | 50

* Felt good today;  Still working on left wrist ROM; 

Weight 184


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 12, 2013)

6/12/13

Lower and Core

Squat
185 x 10 (3 sets)
225 x 3
245 x 1
185 x 10

SLDL
205 x 5, 10

Lying leg raise
40, 30

DB Step-ups (18")
25 x 10 (2 sets)

Box Jumps (30")
10 (3 sets)

DB Lunge
40 x 10 (2 sets)

Weighted hanging leg raise
17 x 10 (3 sets)

Trunk Pulldowns
97 x 15 (3 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 19, 2013)

*6/15/13*

*UPPER*

Pulldowns
190 x 10, 9, 9

Corner Press
OB +70 x 10
OB +60 x 20 (2)

T-bar Row
135 x 10 (3 sets)

DB Press
70 x 10, 9, 9

Straight Arm Puldowns
67 x 25 (3 sets)

OH Triceps Rope Press
57 x 20 (3 sets)

Weighted Pullups
BW +25 x 6 (3 sets)
BW +35 x 3
BW +45 x 1

Reverse Fly
25 x 30 (2 sets)
30 x 20 (2 sets)

Shrug | Wide Incline Pushups Superset
205 x 20 | 60 (3 sets)


======


*6/16/13*

*LOWER*

Squat
185 x 15 (3 sets)

DB SLDL (on 1' box)
75 x 15 (3 sets)

Box Jumps 30" 
10 (3 sets)

Hockey side-to-side jumps (5' apart)
20 (3 sets)

Lying leg raise
40, 30 (2 sets)

DB Back Lunge
40 x 10 (2 sets)

Weighted hanging leg raise
30 (3 sets)

Trunk Pulldowns
97 x 15 (3 sets) 

OH Squat
10 x 20 (2 sets)

Ab Wheel Roll-out (on knees)
20 (3 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 19, 2013)

6/19/13

*Note to self:*

Been walking everyday at lunch for 30 minutes for the last 2-3 weeks since I'm only getting to the gym 3 days (normally 5 days).   I cut back on "extras" lately so my weight has dropped from 188 - 183'ish and lost over an inch on my waist (closer to 2" depending on the day).    I'm shooting for a "taped waist" at the largest spot of 34.5"   I found over the years that I can still eat pizza once a week and have a few beers on the weekend while maintaining a "leaner" midsection.     I eat pretty healthy during the week.

I started just below 38" taped (biggest EVER) about a month ago; now at 36" taped.  I'm dropping about 1/4 inch a week.   Pant size is comfortable at 33".    Legs and hips won't support 32" waist pants plus I have to cut too many things out of my diet to get back to 32" pants.   It's not a priority for me.   

Today I weighed in at 182.5.   Yesterday was 184 and the day before 186.   Don't really care how much I weigh - I'm more concerned with reducing my waist line.   Weight is just another data point.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 19, 2013)

6/18/13

Extra 30+ minute walk (w/ Samson)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 19, 2013)

6/19/13

FULL

Row
215 x 15, 12, 10

DB 
65 x 12, 10, 7

Pullups
BW x 10 (2)
BW +25 x 6 (2)

Corner Press
OB +45 x 15 (4 sets)

Trapbar Deads
225 x 15, 12, 10

Straight Armed Pulldown
67 x 20 (3)

OH Triceps Press
57 x 15 (3)

Quick 35 min workout plus 2 mile (30 min) walk at lunch


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 24, 2013)

6/22/13

*UPPER*

Pulldowns
205 x 8
190 x 10

Corner Press Dropset
OB +45 x 10 | 8 | 6 (3 sets)

T-bar Row Machine 2
170 x 10 (3 sets)

DB Press
65 x 12 (3 sets)

Straight Arm Puldowns
67 x 25 (3 sets)

OH Triceps Rope Press
52 x 20 (3 sets)

Pullups
10, 9, 8

Hammer Shrug | Wide Incline Pushups Superset
180 x 20 | 60 (3 sets)


======

6/16/13

*LOWER*

* shot for 25 minutes.

Squat
185 x 10 (3 sets)

Trapbar Deads
185 x 10
225 x 10
275 x 3 (3 sets)
225 x 10

* quick workout today

** Got 5 days of walking at lunch in and 3 days of lifting this week.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 25, 2013)

6/24/13

*UPPER*

* tried a new gym (World's) on my way home from work.      Traffic is crazy - after work - by my normal gym so I may go to this new one closer to work during the week and hit my normal gym on the weekends.

Pulldowns
150 X 10
160 x 10
170 x 10 
180 x 10
190 x 10

Stand DB Press
35 x 10 (3 sets)

Row Machine
150 x 10 (3 sets)

DB Press
55 x 15 (3 sets)

Low Row Machine
4 plates x 10 (2 sets)

Straight Arm Puldowns
67 x 25 (3 sets)

OH Triceps Rope Press
52 x 20 (3 sets)

Pullups
10 (3 sets)

Side Raise | Front Raise 
20 x 10 | 10 (3 sets)

Cable Pitchers
15 x 15 (3 sets)

* 50 minutes

** Also walked 1.8M at lunch (27 minutes)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 26, 2013)

6/25/13

*
Lower and core*

Trapbar Deads
225 x 15, 10, 10

Squat
225 x 5 (3 sets)

SLDL
225 x 8 (3 sets)

Hanging Leg Raise
20 (3 sets)

DB Step ups 
30 x 10 (2 sets)

Box Jump - 30"
10 (3 sets)

Decline Situp
+6 x 20 (3 sets)

Trunk Pulldowns
97 x 15 (3 sets) 

* Good WO today.  50 minutes 

** Also walked 1.5M at lunch (24 minutes)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 26, 2013)

6/26/13

Day off from the gym

1.5M walk at lunch   22 minutes


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 28, 2013)

6/27/13

*UPPER*

*World's gym

Pulldowns
150 X 10
160 x 5
170 x 5
180 x 5
200 x 3
160 x 10

Stand DB Press
40 x 15 (3 sets)

Row Machine
160 x 10 (3 sets)

DB Press
60 x 15, 12, 12

Straight Arm Puldowns
120 x 25 (3 sets)

OH Triceps Rope Press
110 x 20 (3 sets)

Pullups
10, 10, 6

Side Raise | Front Raise
20 x 15 | 15 (3 sets)

Pitchers
20 x 15 (3 sets)

* 45 minutes

** Also walked 1 M at lunch (14 minutes) 

Weight 183
Taped 36


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 28, 2013)

......6/27/13

forgot to add

*Incline pushups on Bench*
75, 60, 75

Also today marks 1 year ago I injured my left wrist.  I can't believe I'm still not healed.   Last surgery was almost 8 months ago.   Strength is coming back but I still have to work on ROM.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 28, 2013)

6/28/13


*Lower and core*

Trapbar Deads
225 x 15, 20, 15

Squat
185 x 10 (3 sets)

SLDL
225 x 5 (3 sets)

Hanging Leg Raise
20 (3 sets)

Step ups
20 (3 sets)

Lying Leg Raise
30 (3 sets)

Trunk Pulldowns
120 x 15 (3 sets)

* Good WO today. 45 minutes

** Also walked 1.75M at lunch (28 minutes)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 1, 2013)

6/29/13

*UPPER*

* Garage Workout

Sup grip pullups
10 (5 sets)

Incline Pushups
30 (5 sets)

Curl / Press
25 x 25 (5 sets)

DB Row
75 x 20 (3 sets)

6/30/13

Paddleboarding


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 2, 2013)

7/1/13

*UPPER*

*World's gym - high reps


Wide Grip Pulldowns
160 x 10
140 X 12 (3)
120 x 20

Stand DB Press
45 x 15, 12, 12

DB Row
110 x 10 R | 6 L (3)

DB Press
65 x 15, 12, 12

Straight Arm Puldowns
130 x 20 (3 sets)

OH Triceps Rope Press
120 x 20 (3 sets)

Sup Grip Pulldowns
120 x 20 (3)

Incline Pushups
60, 50, 40

* 45 minutes

** Also walked 1.75 M at lunch (25 minutes)

Weight 184
Taped - 35.75


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 3, 2013)

7/3/13


*Lower and core*

Trapbar Deads
225 x 15
275 x 8 (3 sets)
225 x 15

Squat
185 x 10
225 x 3 (3 sets)
135 x 15

SLDL
185 x 10 (3 sets)

Hanging Leg Raise
20 (3 sets)

Box Jumpovers
24" 20 (3 sets)

Step ups
20 (3 sets)

Lying Leg Raise
30 (3 sets)

Trunk Pulldowns
130 x 15 (3 sets)


----------



## Morpheous (Jul 6, 2013)

Good Stuff!....It took me a minute...but I am going to try this....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 8, 2013)

Morpheous said:


> Good Stuff!....It took me a minute...but I am going to try this....



Alright    Good to see you join


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 8, 2013)

7/5

*UPPER*

Wide Grip Pulldowns
170 x 10 (3 sets)

Corner Press
50 x 15 (3 sets)

T-Bar Row
135 x 6 (3 sets)

DB Press
65 x 15 (3 sets)

Straight Arm Puldowns
67 x 20 (3 sets)

OH Triceps Rope Press
57 x 20 (3 sets)

Sup Grip Pullups
10 (3 sets)

Incline Pushups
60 (3 sets)


7/6/13

*Shot baskets* for 45 minutes

7/7/13

No gym - *swim and paddle boat*


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 9, 2013)

7/4/13

*Lower*

* high rep / low weight - speed workout

Squat 
135 x 15 (3 sets)

DB Lunge
35 x 10 (3 sets)

Box Jump 30"
10 (3 sets)

Trunk Pulldowns
97 x 20 (3 sets)

Hanging Leg Raise
20 (3 sets)

7/8/13

*UPPER*

Sup Grip Pulldowns
140 x 10
160 x 8
170 x 5
180 x 3
140 x 10

Standing DB Press
35  x 15 (3 sets)

DB Row
90 x 10
110 x 10 (3 sets)

DB Press
55 x 20 (3 sets)

Straight Arm Puldowns
67 x 20 (3 sets)

OH Triceps Rope Press
57 x 20 (3 sets)

Sup Grip Pullups
10 (3 sets)

Incline Pushups
20 (5 sets)

Pitchers
20 x 15 (3 sets)

* Nice high rep workout.   

*Waist 35.75
* Weight 183 lbs


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 12, 2013)

7/9/13

Got poison ivy over the weekend;  Pretty nasty rash;  No lifting for 4 days per doctors orders 

Weight 181.5
Tape Waist at largest 35.5 (one inch to go to reach goal)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 12, 2013)

7/12/13

*Lower*

* shot for 20 minutes

**  Poison Ivy slowing going away; Felt good to get my sweat on 

Squat
185 x 8 (3 sets)

TB Deads
275 x 5 (3 sets)

Hanging Leg Raise
20 (3 sets)

30" Box Jump
10 (3 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 15, 2013)

7/13/13

*UPPER*

Sup Grip Pulldowns
150 x 10
165 x 10
180 x 10
195 x 10 
205 x 10

Corner Press
OB +35 x 15 (3 sets)

T-bar Row
135 x 8 (3 sets)

DB Press
55 x 20 (3 sets)

Straight Arm Puldowns
67 x 20 (3 sets)

OH Triceps Rope Press
57 x 20 (3 sets)

Sup Grip Pullups
10 (3 sets)

Incline Pushups
20 (3 sets)

Shrugs
185 x 15 (3 sets)

* high rep workout.

** Time for our annual lake party


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 15, 2013)

7/15/13

Lower

Trapbar Deads
225 x 15, 15, 10, 10, 10, 10, 10 (80 total)

Squat
135 x 15, 15, 15, 10, 10, 10 (70 total)

Hanging Leg Raise
25 (3 sets)

Box jump overs 24"
10, 10

Box Step-up
20, 20

Box Step overs
20, 20

Lying Leg Raise
20, 20


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 16, 2013)

7/16/13

*UPPER*

Sup Grip Pulldowns
120 x 10 (4 sets)

Standing DB Press
40 x 15 (3 sets)

DB Row
90 x 10
120 x 5
105 x 10 (3 sets)

DB Press
55 x 20
70 x 5
60 x 15, 15

Straight Arm Puldowns
67 x 20 (3 sets)

OH Triceps Rope Press
57 x 20 (3 sets)

Sup Grip Pullups
5 (3 sets)

Incline Pushups
20 (3 sets)

Shrugs
185 x 15 (3 sets)

Side Raise / Front Raise
20 x 10 / 10 (2 sets)

* tried leaving a couple reps in the tank on every exercise;

** Poison ivy came back; Back to the doctor for a stronger shot and meds - this time for 15 days


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 19, 2013)

7/18/13

*Lower and Core
*
Squat
225 x 3 (5 sets)
135 x 20

Hanging Leg Raise
25 (3 sets)

DB Lunge 40lbs
Side 10
Front 10
Back 10

Lying Leg Raise
25 (2 sets)

* quick 25 min workout.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 20, 2013)

7/19/13

*UPPER*

Sup Grip Pulldowns
120 x 10
150 x 5
170 x 3
200 x 2
120 x 12

Standing DB Press
45 x 10 (3 sets)

Low Row
180 x 10 (3 sets)

DB Press
55 x 20, 15, 12, 10

Straight Arm Puldowns
67 x 20 (3 sets)

OH Triceps Rope Press
57 x 20 (3 sets)

Sup Grip Pullups
7 (3 sets)

Shrugs
225 x 15 (3 sets)

Pitchers
25 x 15 (3 sets)

* tried leaving a couple reps in the tank on every exercise;  Joints are feeling pretty good not going to failure all the time.

Weight: 179
Waist 35


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 23, 2013)

7/22/13

*Lower and Core*

Trapbar Deads
225 x 20, 15, 15

Box Jump Over
16" x 10
28" x 10, 10

DB Lunge
45 x 10, 10, 8

Step up on 16"
20, 20 

Hanging Leg Raise
20, 20

Pull Through
60 x 15, 15, 15

Lying Leg Raise
30, 30, 30


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 24, 2013)

7/23/13

*UPPER*

* focused on speed today with 1-2 static hold - once the the rep speed slowed - I stopped.  Kept RIs to less than 60 seconds.

Side/Front Raise
15 x 15 (3 sets)

Face pulls
40 x 10 (4 sets)

DB Press
60 x 15, 14, 12, 9, 12

DB Row
110 x 8 (3 sets)

Standing DB Press
45 x 10 (3 sets)

Straight Arm Puldowns
67 x 20 (3 sets)

OH Triceps Rope Press
57 x 20 (3 sets)

Pullups
8 (3 sets)

* all done in 40 minutes 

180 lbs
35 "


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 25, 2013)

7/25/13

*Lower and Core*

Squat
185 x 10, 10, 10, 8

Hanging Leg Raise
25 (3 sets)

DB SLDL
50 x 15 (3 sets)

30" Box Jumps
10 (3 sets)

5' hockey jump
20 (2 sets)

4' hockey jump
20 (2 sets)

Ab Wheel
15 (3 sets)


----------



## NoCode8511 (Jul 25, 2013)

Nice log! I have been following along for awhile but never posted. Just started doing some of the same things over on my ASF log. Keep up the good work!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 26, 2013)

NoCode8511 said:


> Nice log! I have been following along for awhile but never posted. Just started doing some of the same things over on my ASF log. Keep up the good work!



Welcome    Thanks.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 27, 2013)

7/27/13

UPPER

Sup Grip Pulldowns
140 x 10, 10, 10

Standing DB Press
35 x 15 (3 sets)

T-bar Row
135 x 5 (3 sets)

DB Press
55 x 25, 20, 15

OH Triceps Rope Press
70 x 15 (3 sets)

Sup Grip Pullups
9 (3 sets)

Fly 
35 x 20 (3 sets)

Reverse Fly
20 x 20 (3 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 29, 2013)

7/27 - 28/13

*Full body*

Moved 20,000 lbs of pea pebble around the house with a shovel and wheelbarel.  6 hours of work


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 30, 2013)

7/30/13

*LOWER*

Squat
135 x 15
225 x 3 (5 sets)
135 x 15

Hanging Leg Raise
20, 20

Goblet Squat
50 x 20 (3 sets)

Lying Leg Raise
40 (3 sets)

Side DB Lunge 
40 x 10

Back DB Lunge
40 x 10

Weight 179
Waist 35


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 31, 2013)

7/30/13

*UPPER
*

Side Raise / Front Raise (superset)
17.5 x 10 | 17.5 x 10 (3 sets)

Facepulls
40 x 15 (3 sets)

Pullups
10 (3 sets)

DB Press
55 x 15 (2 sets)
70 x 6 (2 sets)

Row Machine
215 x 10 (3 sets)

OH Triceps Rope Press
70 x 15 (3 sets)

Corner Press
OB +45 x 15 (3 sets)

Seated Dips
170 x 10 (3 ets)

Straight Armed Pulldowns
70 x 15 (3 sets)

Wide Sup Grip Pullups / Pushups (superset)
8 / 25 (3 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 1, 2013)

8/1/13

*FULLBODY*

Front / Side Raise
15 x 15 (3 sets)

Facepull
40 x 20 (3 sets)

Pushups
20, 20, 30, 30, 30

Pullups
11, 11, 11

DB Press
55 x 15, 14, 13

DB Row
120 x 8, 8, 8

Trapbar Deads
225 x 15, 15, 12

Hanging Leg Raise
30, 20, 20

Standing DB Press
40 x 15, 15, 15

OH Triceps Press
70 x 15, 15, 15


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 3, 2013)

8/3/13

FULLBODY

Squat
185 x 5
205 x 3
225 x 3
185 x 10 (3 sets)

Pullups
13, 12, 11

Seated Dips
170 x 14, 13, 12

Box Jump 30"
10 (3 sets)

Reverse Fly
35 x 15, 12, 8

Trapbar Farmers Walk
225 x 60 steps, 30, 30, 30, 30

Smith Bench
185 x 8, 8, 8

Ab Wheel
20, 20, 20


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 5, 2013)

8/3/13

Basketball

*shot for 1 hour


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 5, 2013)

8/5/13

*Fullbody*

Front Raise/Side Raise superset
20 x 15 / 15 (3 sets)

Facepulls
40 x 20
50 x 20
60 x 20 
70 x 15 (2 sets)

Pullups
13
BW +20 x 8
BW +25 x 8
BW +45 x 3 (3 sets)
BW x 10

DB Prss
55 x 18, 16, 12, 9

Trapbar Deads
225 x 10 (3 sets)

Hanging Leg Raise
25, 25

Pushups
30 (3 sets)

T-bar Row
135 x 10 (3 sets)

OH Triceps Press
100 x 20
120 x 10
140 x 15
150 x 12 (3 sets)

Sup Grip Pullups
10, 10


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 8, 2013)

8/6/13

3 hours of manual labor cutting up my hot tub 

8/7/13

*FULLBODY*

Front Raise/Side Raise superset
15 x 15 / 15 (3 sets)

Facepulls
70 x 20 (4 sets)

Pulldowns
150 x 8
170 x 3
180 x 3
190 x 2

Wide Sup Grip Pullups
15, 13, 11

Standing DB  Press
45 x 15, 15, 15

Squat 
185 x 10, 10, 10 

Pushups
30 (3 sets)

DB  Row
100 x 10, 10

Seated Dips
125 x 15, 15, 15, 15

* nice change of pace this week changing from "2 Upper and 2 Lower" to 3 fullbodys; Had lots of home maintenance stuff to handle like removing my old hot tub;  3 hours with a sawzall cutting the damn thing out of my deck    Time to get a new one.

I can feel the facepulls really hitting the area between my shoulder blades; Pullups are progressing.  I'm adding 1 rep every time I go in (up to 15 now);  PR is 21.   

Weight is staying around 180;  Waist at largest - taped 35";


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 9, 2013)

8/8/13

*Upper*

* quick 30 min workout - was supposed to be my day off but wanted to get some higher rep training in.   Plan on doing lower tomorrow.   Saturday will be "training with the kids"  - no gym, probably some body weight exercises and swimming.

Side Raise/Front Raise
15 x 15 (2)

Hanging Leg Raise
20 (2)

Reverse Fly
30 x 15 (3)

DB Press
60 x 10 (2)
80 x 3 (2)
60 x 10 (2)

Wide Grip 45' pulldowns
120 x 15 (3)

Cable Fly * haven't done these in a long time; good squeeze;
40 x 20 (4)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 12, 2013)

8/12/13

*Upper*

Side/Front Raise
15 x 15 x 15 (3 sets)

Facepulls
60 x 20 (8 sets)

Weighted Sup Grip Pullups
BW +45 x 3 (6 sets)

Seated Dips
130 x 20
150 x 3
130 x 15 (3 sets)

Straight Armed Pulldowns
60 x 20 (3 sets)

DB Press
60 x 12, 10, 9

Triceps OH Press
70 x 15 (3 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 13, 2013)

8/13/13

Lower

Trapbar Deads
225 x 5
275 x 3
295 x 3
315 x 3
225 x 15

Hanging Leg Raise
25, 25

Goblet Squat
50 x 20
60 x 20
70 x 15

Step ups
30, 30, 30

Trunk Pulldowns
130 x 20
150 x 20, 20

Wheel Rollouts
15, 15, 15


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 16, 2013)

8/15/13

*UPPER*

Pushups
25 (3 sets)

Facepulls
60 x 20 (3 sets)

T-bar Row
90 x 10
115 x 3
140 x 3
165 x 3 (3 sets)

DB Press
55 x 5
65 x 3
75 x 3 (3 sets)

Pullups
10 (3 sets)

Seated Dips
110 x 20, 20, 15

DB Shrugs
80 x 10 (3 sets)

Pitchers / Standing DB Press
25 x 10 / 20 (3 sets)

OH Triceps Press
60 x 20 (3 sets)

*worked all three rep ranges today  (3, 8-10 and 20);  Trying to figure out a new program.
Goal:  Keep waist under 35' (taped) but add some size to traps and shoulders;  Currently weight is 180 - 183 and waist at 35';


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 17, 2013)

8/16/13

*Lower*

*Squat*
185 x 5
205 x 3
225 x 3
235 x 3
225 x 3 (3 sets)

*Hanging Leg Raise*
25 (2 sets)

* Quick 20 minute workout

*Wake Surfing*


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 19, 2013)

8/18/13

*Fullbody*

* shot for 20 minutes to warmup

Trapbar deads
225 x 5
275 x 3
300 x 3 (3 sets)

Sup Grip Pullups
BW x 8
BW +15 x 8
BW +25 x 5
BW x 12

Seated Dips
170 x 20
190 x 15
210 x 12
230 x 7

Goblet Squats
35 x 20
45 x 20
55 x 20

DB Press
65 x 12
75 x 8 (2 sets)

Straight Arm Pulldowns
70 x 15 (2 sets)

OH Triceps Press
70 x 15 (2 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 20, 2013)

8/20/13

*Fullbody*

Facepull
70 x 20, 20, 15

Pushups
25, 25, 25

Tbar Row
135 x 3
170 x 3, 3, 3
180 x 3

DB Press
55 x 20, 20 , 18

Squat
225 x 5, 5, 5

Pulldowns
120 x 20
140 x 12
160 x 8
120 x 15

Seated Dips
110 x 20, 20, 20


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 23, 2013)

8/22/13

*Upper*

Reverse Fly
20 x 20 (3)

Cable Fly 
40 x 15 (3)

DB Row
105 x 10 (2)

DB Press
85 x 3 (2)

Pulldowns
140 x 12
160 x 3 (3 sets)
140 x 12

Seated Chest Press
180 x 5 (3)

DB Shrug/Face Pull Superset
80 x 10 / 60 x 12 (3 sets)

DB Pitchers
25 x 10 (3)

* Traps popped out today with all the direct work.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 23, 2013)

8/23/12

*
Lower*

* shot for 20 minutes to warmup

Ab Wheel
15 (3)

Squat
135 x 10
185 x 5
225 x 3
245 x 2
225 x 5

Trunk Pulldowns
97 x 15 (3)

30" Box Jump 
10 (3 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 27, 2013)

8/26/13

*Upper*

Pushups
25, 25, 30

Facepull
60 x 20 
70 x 15 
80 x 15 (2)

Standing DB Press
40 x 15 (3 sets)

*T-bar Row
135 x 5
180 x 3 (3 sets)
90 x 15*

Seated Dips
130 x 12 (3)

Pullups
10 (3 sets)

Straight Armed Pulldowns
80 x 12 (3 sets)

Oh Triceps Press
70 x 15 (3 sets)

* lately I've been picking one exercise to hit my 3 RM zone.  Every week I add 5 lbs to upper body exercises and 10 lbs for lower.   We'll see how this going for 4 -6 weeks then switch up to more BW training.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 28, 2013)

8/28/13

Lower

Goblet Squat
50 x 20
60 x 20
70 x 20

Trapbar Deads
225 x 5
275 x 3
325 x 3, 3, 2 * adding 10lbs every week
225 x 25

Hanging Leg
20, 20

DB Lunge
35 x 10, 10, 10


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 30, 2013)

8/29/13

*Upper*

Facepull
60 x 20
70 x 15
80 x 15
80 x 15

Pushups
25 (3 sets)

DB Row
110 x 8 (2)

DB Press
65 x 12 (3 sets)

Machine Row
140 x 10
160 x 8
140 x 10

Standing DB Press
35 x 12 (3 sets)

Pulldown (wide sup)
140 x 12
160 x 8
140 x 12

Cable Fly
40 x 15 (3 sets)

Reverse Cable Fly (mid point)
20 x 15 (3 sets)

* Foamroll


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 1, 2013)

8/30

*Lower*

Squat
185 x 5
235 x 3
255 x 2
275 x 1
235 x 5

SLDL
185 x 10
205 x 8
225 x 5

Some ab work......


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 3, 2013)

9/1/13

*Upper*

*Wore my 30lb Weighed Vest

Pushups, Pullups, BW Row


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 4, 2013)

9/3/13

*Lower*

Goblet Squat
40 x 20
60 x 20 (2)

KB swing
40 x 15 (each)

OH Squat
60 x 15 (2)

TB Deads
225 x 5
275 x 3
335 x 3 (2) * Goal for the Day
225 x 20

Hanging Leg Raise
20 (2)

DB Lunge on 6" Box
35 x 10 (2)

Box Jump - 30" Box
10 (2)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 5, 2013)

9/4/13

*Upper*

Facepulls
80 x 20 (3)

Pushups
30 (3)

T-bar Row
135 x 5
185 x 2 * Goal was 3 - time to switch exercises.
180 x 3
135 x 10

Standing DB Press
35 x 10
45 x 8
40 x 10

Pullups
10 (2)

Seated Dips
130 x 12
110 x 20 (2)

Straight Armed Pulldowns
70 x 20 (3)

OH Triceps Rope Press
70 x 20 (3)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 6, 2013)

9/5/13

*Lower*

Squat
185 x 5
235 x 1
255 x 3 * Goal
235 x 6
185 x 10 (2 sets)

SLDL
225 x 6 (3)

DB Walking Lunge
45 x 10 (2 sets)

Hanging Leg
20 (2)

Lying Leg 
30 (2)

Weight 186


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 10, 2013)

9/9/13

*Upper (light/med)*

* been going heavy for the past 4-6 weeks, decide to do a high rep workout 

Front/Side Raise
15 x 20
20 x 20 (2)

Reverse Fly
20 x 20
30 x 20 (3)

Pullups
3 (3)

=== Good warmup ===

DB Press
50 x 20 (3)

DB Row
80 x 10
90 x 10 (2)

Triceps OH Press
70 x 20 (3)

Str8 Armed Pulldowns
70 x 20 (3)

Pulldowns
130 x 15 (3)

Seated Dips
110 x 20 (3)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 11, 2013)

.....

forgot to add:

*Smith Bench*
135 x 25
185 x 8
205 x 6
225 x 3
185 x 5
135 x 20


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 11, 2013)

9/10/13

*Lower*

Foam Rolling

Goblet Squat
40 x 20
50 x 20

Foam Rolling

=== good warmup ===

TB Deads
225 x 5
275 x 3
345 x 3, 2
225 x 15, 15

Hanging Leg Raise
20, 20

OH Squat
70 x 10
90 x 10

Lunge on 10" Box
40 x 10, 10

**  Got my new Hot tub last night......I missed soaking in the tub for the past 6-7 weeks


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 11, 2013)

Still at it I see!  What is a goblet squat?  As always, nice workouts.

Your boyz looked good last Saturday


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 13, 2013)

JerseyDevil said:


> Still at it I see!  What is a goblet squat?  As always, nice workouts.
> 
> Your boyz looked good last Saturday



Hey Jersey.....Good to see you 

Here's a link to GS --->  Goblet Squats - YouTube

I was there for the game     It was awesome.

How r things on your end???


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 13, 2013)

9/12/13

Upper

* high rep workout

** Foam Roll 

Front/Side Raise
15 x 15 (3)

=== good warmup and stretch ===

Facepulls
60 x 20
80 x 15 (2)
90 x 10
80 x 15

Pushups
35 (3)

Low Row Machine
130 x 10 (3)

Standing DB Press
35 x 20
35 x 15 (2)

Pullups
10
8
8

Dips * first time doing "real dips" since wrist surgery. - been doing seated dips
15
12
12
12

Cable Reverse Fly
20 x 15 (3)

Cable Fly
40 x 20
50 x 15
60 x 12

* Done.    Hot tub 30 minutes


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 13, 2013)

yellowmoomba said:


> Hey Jersey.....Good to see you
> 
> Here's a link to GS --->  Goblet Squats - YouTube
> 
> ...


It hurts my knees just to watch the video 

Your QB looks good, should be a helluva match up in Ann Arbor this year!

I'm doing well, job going great.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 13, 2013)

JerseyDevil said:


> It hurts my knees just to watch the video
> 
> Your QB looks good, should be a helluva match up in Ann Arbor this year!
> 
> I'm doing well, job going great.



LOL - It's not so bad on my knees.  It's a great warmup for doing heavier leg exercises. 

Glad things are going well.    I'm not here as much - just to post my workouts so I can reference them later.   

Looking forward to Thanksgiving weekend....The good and bad is we may play each other two weeks in a row.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 16, 2013)

9/13/13

*Lower*

* medium weight

Squat
185 x 10 (3)

DB Farmers Walk 
100 x 50 (3)

Box Jump - 30"
10 (3)

Ab Wheel
10 (3)

OH Lunge 
70 x 10
90 x 10 (2)

Lying Leg Raise
30 (3)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 18, 2013)

9/17/13

*Lower*

Foam Roll

Goblet Squats
40 x 20
50 x 20

DB Swing
25 x 30 (30)

Foam Roll

*Trapbar Deads*
225 x 5
275 x 3
325 x 1
*375 x 1 (2) * Goal*
325 x 3
275 x 6
225 x 15

OH Squat
70 x 10
100 x 10
110 x 10

Foam Roll

Hanging Leg Raise
20 (2)

** Hot tub 30 min


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 18, 2013)

9/16/13

*
UPPER*

* forgot to post....

Front/Side Raise
20 x 10 (3)

Facepull 
60 x 10
70 x 30 (3)

Seated Dips
110 x 20 (3)

Row Machine
140 x 10 (3)

DB Press
55 x 22, 20, 15

Pulldowns * slow tempo / big stretch at the top
140 x 10 (3)

Smith Bench * slow tempo
135 x 15, 12, 9, 8, 8

Reverse Fly
20 x 20 (2)

Pullups
6 (3)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 19, 2013)

9/19/13

*Upper*

Foam Roll

Front/Side Raise
15 x 15 (2)

Facepulls
60 x 30 (3)

Pushups
35 (3)

Row Machine
110 x 20
140 x 10 (2)

Standing DB Press
40 x 12 (3)

Pullups
12
10
9

Dips 
15 (3)

OH Triceps Press
70 x 20

Cable Fly
60 x 15 (3)

Sup Grip 45' Pulldowns
110 x 20 (3)

Hot tub 20 minutes


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 20, 2013)

9/20/13

*Lower*

Foam Roll

Squat
185 x 10
215 x 3
235 x 3
265 x 1
235 x 3
185 x 10
* all sets were POC

Ab Wheel
10 (3)

DB Farmers Walk
85 x 50
115 x 25 (4)

OH Lunge on 10" box
70 x 10 (3)

Box Jump on 30" box
10 (3)

Foam Roll

Hot tub


----------



## NoCode8511 (Sep 20, 2013)

My gym has an ab wheel but never used it. How do you like it?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 20, 2013)

NoCode8511 said:


> My gym has an ab wheel but never used it. How do you like it?



It's great for your core.  My favorite "ab exercise".    I do it on my knees.   It's VERY challenging if you do it from your feet.  Give it a try


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 21, 2013)

yellowmoomba said:


> LOL - It's not so bad on my knees.  It's a great warmup for doing heavier leg exercises.
> 
> Glad things are going well.    I'm not here as much - just to post my workouts so I can reference them later.
> 
> Looking forward to Thanksgiving weekend....The good and bad is we may play each other two weeks in a row.


When I do legs now, I start with leg extensions, leg curls, calf raises, THEN do leg presses. I discovered by accident doing it this way warms me up to do heavy leg presses.  No way I can squat these days, knees are too jacked up.

Yeah, the probability of playing two weeks in a row really cheapens the Thanksgiving rivalry.  What were they thinking?  All about money I guess.

Are you still freelancing?  How's your golden doing?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 21, 2013)

JerseyDevil said:


> When I do legs now, I start with leg extensions, leg curls, calf raises, THEN do leg presses. I discovered by accident doing it this way warms me up to do heavy leg presses.  No way I can squat these days, knees are too jacked up.
> 
> Yeah, the probability of playing two weeks in a row really cheapens the Thanksgiving rivalry.  What were they thinking?  All about money I guess.
> 
> Are you still freelancing?  How's your golden doing?



Good plan.   I found "foam rolling" before and after really helps me stay loose.   Hitting the hot tub every day is niiiiiiiice as well.

Yes - still contracting -and lovin' it.   No drama, HR issues or politics    No travel is nice too.   I've had dinner with my family every night except one for the past six months.   There are  definitely pros and cons - I'm liking the pros now -   

Samson is great.  You can tell he is slowing down (he's 10) but still the best dog ever!!     

My son is a stud soccer play.  He's only 4 1/2 but scored 18 (or so) goals last week in his first outdoor soccer game and today he had at least 16.   All the other kids scored about 6 total between the other 9 players (yes - proud day moment)

What about you???


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 23, 2013)

9/21/13

*Upper*

* home workout

Pullups
Pushups
BW Rows
DB Curl/Press (25lb x high reps)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 24, 2013)

9/23/13

*Ball*

* first time playing full court ball since June 2012 (longest layoff ever);   My shot was short on 50% of my shots.....at least I got a good sweat going  - Feeling it in my low back today.......


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 25, 2013)

9/24/13

*Upper*

Foam Roll

Front/Side Raise
15 x 15 (2)

High Facepulls
60 x 30 (3)

Str8 Arm Pulldowns
60 x 25 (3)

Pushups
20, 20, 30

===== Warmup ========

Standing DB Press
35 x 15 (3)

Pullups
10, 10, 9

Dip Machine
110 x 25
130 x 10, 9, 9

Cable Fly
60 x 15 (3)

Sup Grip 45' Pulldowns
110 x 20
140 x 10, 10

Reverse Fly
30 x 10, 10, 10

Hot tub 20 minutes


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 26, 2013)

9/25/13

*Lower
*
* low back still sore from basketball on Monday so I did not go heavy today.

Foam Roll

Goblet Squats
40 x 20
60 x 20

DB Swing
25 x 30
40 x 10

Foam Roll

Trapbar Deads
225 x 5
275 x 5, 8, 6
225 x 15

OH Squat
90 x 15 (3)

Trapbar Farmers Walk
225 x 60 steps (2)

Foam Roll

Hot tub


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 27, 2013)

9/26/13

*Upper*

Foam Roll

Front/Side Raise
15 x 15 (2)

===== Warmup ========

DB Press
60 x 20, 20, 15

Row Machine
150 x 8, 8, 8

Dips
18, 15, 15

Close Sup Grip Pulldowns
150 x 10, 10, 10

OH Triceps Press
70 x 10, 10, 10

Straight Armed Pulldowns
70 x 15, 15, 15

Standing BB Press
50 x 30, 30, 30

* 30 minutes workout today due to family commitments; Short RIs - packed a lot in;

Hot tub


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 28, 2013)

9/27/13

*Lower*

Foam Roll

Squat
225 x 5 (5 sets)
135 x 15 * launch style

OH Lunge on 1' Box
90 x 10 (3 sets)

Box Jump 30" (jump over the box)
10 (3 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 2, 2013)

10/2/13

Upper

Side / Front Raise
15 x 20 (2)

Facepull
60 x 30
70 x 20
80 x 20
90 x 10
100 x 5

DB Press
45x 20
65 x 15, 15, 14

Pulldowns
140 x 15
160 x 8
180 x 3
190 x 2
140 x 12

Seated Dips
130 x 15, 15, 12

T-bar Row
135 x 10
160 x 5
180 x 3
135 x 10

Straight Arm Pulldowns
70 x 20 (3 sets)

DB Fly
45 x 15 (3 sets)

Reverse Cable Fly
30 x 10
20 x 20 (2 sets)

Foam roll 

Hot tub


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 4, 2013)

10/3/13

*Lower*

Foam Roll

OH Squat
80 x 10
100 x 10

Trapbar Deads
225 x 5
275 x 3
315 x 3 (5 sets)

OH Lunge on 10" box
90 x 10 (3 sets)

Trapbar Farmers Walk
275 x 50 steps (3 sets)

Squat
225 x 3 (3 sets)

Foam Roll

Hot tub


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 6, 2013)

10/4/13

Upper

Foam Roll

Front/Side Raise
15 x 15 (2)

===== Warmup ========

Facepull 
60 x 30
80 x 15, 15
90 x 10
100 x 5

DB Press
65 x 15, 15, 12

Row Machine
150 x 10, 10, 10

Dips
15, 15, 15, 13, 12, 10

Pullups
12, 10, 10

Smith Bench
225 x 5, 5, 5, 5, 5
135 x 20

Reverse Fly
20 x 20, 20, 20


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 6, 2013)

10/6/13

*Upper*

BW Rows, Pullups, Weighted Pushups and Heavy Bag


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 9, 2013)

10/7/13

Basketball 
2 hours - qweaked right calf at the end....(been playing once a week for three weeks now...looks like I'll have take a couple weeks off)

=======


10/8/13

*Upper*

Weight 190

Foam Roll

Front/Side Raise
15 x 15 (2)

===== Warmup ========

DB Press
70 x 12, 11, 10, 9

Row Machine
160 x 10, 10, 10

Seated Dips
110 x 20
150 x 8, 8
130 x 12

Pulldowns
160 x 9, 8, 8

Triceps OH Press (new machine)
150 x 20, 20, 20

Straight Armed Pulldowns (new machine)
150 x 15, 15, 15


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 10, 2013)

10/9/13

*Lower*

Weight 189

Foam Roll

Ab Wheel
15 (3 sets)

Squat
225 x 6 (4 sets)

Hanging Leg Raise
20 (2 sets)

Trapbar Deads
225 x 5
275 x 3
325 x 3 (3 sets)

OH Lunge on 10" box
100 x 10 (3 sets)

Hot tub


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 11, 2013)

10/10/13

*Upper*

Foam Roll

Front/Side Raise
15 x 15 (2)

===== Warmup ========

Facepull
60 x 30
80 x 15
100 x 10

Standing DB Press
40 x 15, 12, 10

Pullups
8,8,8,8

Dips
25, 18, 17, 15

Low Row
180 x 10, 10, 10

Smith Bench
225 x 3,3,3
185 x 10, 10, 10

Reverse Fly
20 x 20, 20, 20 

Hot tub


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 15, 2013)

10/14/13

Upper

Weight 189

Foam Roll

Front/Side Raise
15 x 15 (2)

===== Warmup ========

DB Press
70 x 12, 11, 10
* should have used 75 .....move up.

T-bar Row
135 x 6
160 x 6
175 x 6
185 x 4 | dropset | 135 x 4

Dips
22,  19, 18

Pulldowns
160 x 10, 10, 9

Triceps OH Press 
80 x 10
70 x 15, 15

Straight Armed Pulldowns
70 x 15, 15, 15


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 17, 2013)

10/16/13

*Lower*

Weight 190

Foam Roll

Ab Wheel
15 (3 sets)

Squat
135 x 10
185 x 5
225 x 7, 8
245 x 3
265 x 1
285 x 1
225 x 3 * 5 second pause in the hole

Hanging Leg Raise
20 (2 sets)

Trapbar Deads
225 x 5
275 x 3
335 x 3 (3 sets)

OH Lunge on 10" box
80 x 10 (3 sets)

Foam Roll

Hot tub


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 18, 2013)

10/17/13

*Upper*

Foam Roll

FacePull
80 x 20 (3)

Pushups
30 (3)

===== Warmup ========

Standing DB Press
45 x 12, 10

Pulldowns
160 x 8, 8, 8

Seated Dips
150 x 9,9, 7

Seated Row 
160 x 8
150 x 10, 9

Triceps OH Press
80 x 10 (sore left inner elbow)
60 x 20 , 20

Straight Armed Pulldowns
80 x 15, 15, 15 

CG Smith Bench
145 x 25, 22, 20

Hot tub


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 22, 2013)

10/18/13

*Lower*

Squat
225 x 8 (4)

DB Lunge
45 x 12 (4)

DB Farmers Walk
100 x 60 step (4)

16" Jumps


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 23, 2013)

10/22/13

*UPPER*

Weight 189

Face Pull
130 x 15 (3)

Pushup 25 (3)

DB Press
75 x 10, 9, 8

T-Row
185 x 6, 4, 4

Dips
23, 18, 12

Pullups
10

Pulldowns
120 x 20, 18, 16

OH Triceps 
130 x 15, 15, 15

Stra8 Arms Pulldowns
130 x 15, 15, 15

Hot tub


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 24, 2013)

10/23/13

*Lower*

Foam Roll

OH Lunge on 12" Box
70 x 15, 10

Dual DB Swing 
35 x 15, 15

TB deads
225 x 5
315 x 3
355 x 3
385 x 1
315 x 3 (5 second holds at top)

Squat
225 x 3, 5, 7

Ab Wheel 
15, 15, 15

Hot tub

Weight 191


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 29, 2013)

10/28/13

*Upper*

Foam Roll

FacePull
80 x 20
90 x 15, 15

Pushups
30 (3)

===== Warmup ========

Standing DB Press
40 x 10
50 x 5
40 x 10

Pullups
6
5

Pulldowns
130 x 15, 15

Seated Dips
130 x 20, 12. 10

Seated Row
130 x 20, 15, 10

Triceps OH Press
130 x 15, 15, 15

Straight Armed Pulldowns
80 x 20, 20

CG Smith Bench
205 x 5, 5
185 x 7, 7
135 x 15


Hot tub


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 30, 2013)

10/30/13

*Lower*

Ab Wheel
15, 15, 15

OH Lunge on 12" box
80 x 15, 15

Squat
225 x 3
255 x 3
225 x 5, 5, 5

SLDL
225 x 5, 5, 5

Hanging Leg Raise
20, 20

DB Farmers Walk
105 x 50 steps (4 sets)

16" Jumps 
15, 15


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 1, 2013)

10/30/13

UPPER

Rope warmup
30 seconds on/30 seconds off (3)

Facepull
90 x 20, 20

DB Press
75 x 12, 10, 9

T-Row
175 x 5, 5, 5

Dips
19, 17, 13

Pulldowns
140 x 12, 12, 12

DB Fly 
35 x 25, 25

OH Triceps
80 x 15, 15, 15

Stra8 Arms Pulldowns
80 x 15, 15, 15

Revere Fly 
20 x 20, 20


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 4, 2013)

11/1/13

*Lower*

Foam Roll

OH Lunge on 12" Box
80 x 15, 15

Dual DB Swing
35 x 15, 15

TB deads
225 x 5
315 x 3
365 x 1
*405 x 1*  * goal for the day
365 x 3
315 x 5

OH Squat
80 x 15, 15

Trunk Pulldowns
130 x 15, 15

Hot tub

Weight 191


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 5, 2013)

11/513

*Upper*

Foam Roll

FacePull
80 x 20
90 x 15
100 x 13

Rope Swings
5 (30 seconds)

===== Warmup ========

Standing DB Press
45 x 10 (3)

Pulldowns
140 x 15
160 x 8
180 x 3
140 x 12

Seated Dips
130 x 20, 18, 10

Seated Row
130 x 22, 20
160 x 8

Triceps OH Press
150 x 15, 15, 12

Straight Armed Pulldowns
150 x 15, 15, 15

CG Smith Bench Dropset
245 x 2 | 195 x 4 | 145 x 20
245 x 1 | 195 x 5 | 145 x 20


Hot tub


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 5, 2013)

11/5/13

*Lower*

Foam Roll

OH Lunge on 12" Box
70 x 10
100 x 10

Squat SUPERSET 30" Box Jump
225 x 5 | 10
*225 x 10 | 10*
225 x 5 | 10
275 x 2 | 10

Trapbar Farmers Walk
225 x 60 steps (4)

Lying Leg Raise
30, 30, 30

Dual DB Swing
35 x 15, 15, 15

30 second sprints
Level 8, 9, 10, 11

Foam Roll

Hot tub


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 8, 2013)

11/7/13

*UPPER*

Foam Roll

Rope warmup
30 seconds on/30 seconds off (3)

===

Facepull
150 x 20, 20, 20

DB Press
80 x 12, 8, 7

T-Row
185 x 4, 4, 4

Dips
21, 19, 17

Pulldowns
140 x 15, 15, 12

OH Triceps
150 x 20, 15, 15

Stra8 Arms Pulldowns
150 x 20, 20, 15

Weight:  190
Waist: just under 37


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 9, 2013)

11/8/13

Lower

Foam Roll

OH squat
90 x 15, 15

Dual DB Swing 
45 x 15, 15

TB deads
225 x 5
315 x 3
365 x 3 3 sets
315 x 3 3 sets
225 x 3 3 sets

Oh Squat
90 x 15, 15

Box jumps
15
15

DB snatch
40 x 3
50 x 3
60 x 3
70 x 3
80 x 3

Hot tub

Weight 190


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 11, 2013)

11/11/13

*Upper*

Body Weight Day

Punching Bag 
10 minutes

Jump Rope
100 (3 sets)

Pushups 
25 (15 sets)

BW Rows
15 (10)

Pullups
5 (8 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 14, 2013)

11/12/13

*Lower*

OH Squat
70 x 10

OH Lunge
70 x 10

OH Box Step Ups
70 x 10

OH Squat
70 x 10

=== warmed up

Squat
225 x 10, 5, 5, 5
135 x 10

Trapbar Farmers Walk
225 x 40 steps
275 x 40 steps
325 x 40 steps (challenging)

Hanging Leg Raise
20, 20

Foam Roll

Hot tub


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 15, 2013)

11/14/13

*UPPER*

Foam Roll

DB Warmup

===

Facepull * new machine
80 x 20
90 x 20
100 x 15

Standing DB Press
45 x 9, 8

Dips
24
18

Row Machine
130 x 20, 20

DB Fly
45 x 25, 20

Pulldowns
160 x 10, 9

OH Triceps * new machine
100 x 15, 15

Stra8 Arms Pulldowns
150 x 20, 20

Smith Speed Press (3/0/1 tempo)
185 x 5, 4, 4,
135 x 10

Weight: 189
Waist: 37


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 16, 2013)

11/15/13

*Lower*

Foam Roll

OH squat
70 x 15

OH Lunge on Box
70 x 10, 10

OH Step-ups
70 x 10 

OH BSS
70 x 10

TB SPEED deads
225 x 5
315 x 3 (6 sets)

Box jumps 30"
15
15
15

DB snatch
40 x 3
50 x 3
60 x 3
70 x 3
80 x 3 (2 sets)

Lying Leg Raise
30, 30

Hanging Leg Raise
30, 30

Weight 190


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 19, 2013)

11/18/13

*Fullbody*

Facepulls
150 x 20 (2)

DB Press
70 x 12

DB Fly
55 x 12

Pulldown
150 x 10, 11
170 x 3

Squat
225 x 3, 4, 5, 6

Dips
20, 18

T-bar Row
135 x 10, 10

DB Lunge 
40 x 10 Front
40 x 10 Side
40 x 10 Back

* No wrist braces today


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 21, 2013)

11/20/13

*Fullbody*

DB Snatch
35 x 5
50 x 3
65 x 3
85 x 3

Pulldowns
160 x 12, 10

Dips
20, 20

Trapbar Farmers Walk
225 x 40
335 x 20 (4)
315 x 40

Row
130 x 15, 15

Standing DB Press
45 x 10, 10


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 22, 2013)

11/21/13

*Lower*

OH Lunge
60 x 10
90 x 10, 10

Hanging Leg
20, 20

OH Squat
90 x 10, 10

DB Swing
35 x 15, 15, 15

Box Jump - 30"
10, 10 

Step up on 18" Box
10, 10 

Ab Wheel
15, 15

DB BSS
35 x 10, 10


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 25, 2013)

11/22/13

UPPER

Dips/Pullups
8/8 (2 sets) 

Smith
185 x 5 (3)

T-Row
180 x 4 (2)
135 x 10

Pulldowns
140 x 15 (2)

Cable Fly
50 x 20 (2)

Triceps OH
80 x 15 (3)

DB Press
75 x 10 (2)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 26, 2013)

11/25/13

*Lower*

OH Lunge
60 x 6
90 x 6
110 x 6, 6

TB Deads
225 x 5
315 x 2
375 x 2, 1
385 x 1 *tweaked left knee - stopped

Hanging Leg Raise
20, 20

Lying Leg Raise
40, 40

Weight 193 * time to start cutting.  Target weight is 185


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 2, 2013)

11/27/13

Upper

Standing DB Press
50 x 10 (2)

Pullups
10 (3)

DB Piston Press
65 x 10 (2)

Row
150 x 10
180 x 10
210 x 10
240 x 5

OH Triceps Press
110 x 15 (3)

Facepulls
80 x 15 (3)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 2, 2013)

11/30/13

Lower

DB Lunge
35 x 10
45 x 10

DB BSS
35 x 10
45 x 10

Squat
185 x 5 (2)

SLDL
185 x 10 (3)

DB Farmers Walk
100 x 80 (2)

Leg Throwdowns
20 (2)

Hanging Leg Lifts
20 (2)

Box stepups / Box hops
20 (2)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 3, 2013)

12/2/13

UPPER

Smith Bench
185 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 5
245 x 3
265 x 1
225 x 5 (3)
185 x 10 (2)

T-Row
180 x 3 (3)
135 x 10 (2)

Pulldowns
120 x 20 (2)

Dips
24
18

Triceps OH
80 x 15 (3)

Str8 Armed
80 x 20 (2)

Weight: 195


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 4, 2013)

12/3/13

*Lower*

DB Swing
35 x 15 (2)

OH Lunge
60 x 10 (2)

TB Deads
225 x 5
275 x 10 (4)

Floor Wipers (holding 135)
25 (3)

DB Snatch
75 x 3 (3)

* No knee pain 

Weight 193
Waist 37 1/4


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 6, 2013)

12/5/13

*Fullbody*

* 5 min on tread

warmup and foam roll

*Circuit (Speed Reps)*
Corner Press 60 x 5
Wide Pullup 3
Squat 185 x 5
(9 sets)

Piston Press
70 x 10, 9

Single Armed Row
70 x 10, 10

Leg Press
6 plates x 8, 8

Seated Dips
110 x 20, 20

Straight Armed
80 x 15, 15

DB BSS
35 x 10, 10

Weight 193 / 37 1/4


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 8, 2013)

12/6/13

*
Fullbody*

* a bunch of "challenge type" exercises

Battle Ropes
20 seconds (4)

Smith Bench - 10 second RIs
225 x 1 (10)

DB FW
100 x 40 steps (3)

Box Jump
30" (3)

BW Row
25 (3)

.....some other stuff I can't remember.


12/8/13

*UPPER*

DB Clean and Press
45 x 5
60 x 5 (2)

DB Snatch
45 x 5
60 x 5
70 x 3
85 x 3
90 x 3

Stretch Pulldowns
110 x 15
120 x 15
130 x 15

Corner Press
50 x 15 (2)

Corner Row
50 x 10
75 x 12 (3)

Facepull
110 x 15 (3)

Dips
12 (3)

OH Rope Press
80 x 10 (3)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 10, 2013)

12/9/13

*Lower*

DB Swing
35 x 15 (2)

Ab Wheel
10 (3)

TB Deads
225 x 5
315 x 5
345 x 3
395 x 1 * goal
315 x 6

OH Front Lunge
70 x 10

OH Side Lunge
70 x 10

OH BSS
70 x 10

Trunk Pulldowns
150 x 20 (2)

Box Jump Over - 24"
10 (3)

* No knee pain

Weight 192
Waist 37 1/4


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 11, 2013)

12/11/13

*UPPER*

* low RI day

** 5 min on tread and battle ropes to warm up

Smith Bench
225 x 3 (RI - 20 seconds) 10 sets
205 x 5 (RI - 15 seconds) 3 sets
185 x 5 (RI - 15 seconds) 3 sets

T-Row
160 x 3 (RI - 20 seconds) 8 sets
135 x 10

Cable Fly
40 x 20
60 x 10 
50 x 15

Reverse Cable Fly
30 x 6
20 x 15 (2)

Seated Dips
110 x 20
130 x 10
130 x 9

Pulldowns
130 x 20
160 x 10
180 x 3 | 120 x 3 | 80 x 3 (dropset)

Standing Piston Press
35 x 15 (2)

Waist 37  - Goals is to hit 36 1/2 by end of the month; then 35 1/2 by end of Jan.    Long term goal is keep waist under 34 1/2 year round.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 11, 2013)

Notes:

Currently at 37" Waist taped at belly button.

Goals is to hit 36 1/2 by end of the month; then 35 1/2 by end of Jan. Long term goal is keep waist under 34 1/2 year round.   Should hit 34 1/2 by end of March if I keep dropping 1/2" per month which is VERY doable.

Month        Weight
Sept 2013   186  (summer is over - no more swimming and walking after work and weekends)
Oct 2013     190  (less moving - more eating)
November   193  (same)
December   192 (Time to change diet)

Goals is to hit 36 1/2 by end of the month; then 35 1/2 by end of Jan.    Long term goal is keep waist under 34 1/2 year round and keep weight around 183 (currently 192).   

I put on 2 inches on my waist in the last 3 months by not eating as clean as I normally would and not being as active on the weekends.    I looked at some Keto and Carb back loading programs but I'd prefer to see if just cleaning up my diet will get me to where I want to go.  Also - I'm going to add some HIIT - jump rope, complexes, sprinting, more plyos - anything but long distance running lol........Normally I do not eat sweets and a lot of junk food but since September I've sampled more than normal.  Not it shows...Time to get to work


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 13, 2013)

12/12/13

*Lower*

5 min on tread

Goblet Squat
40 x 10 (2)

KB Swing
35 x 10(2)

Ab Wheel
10 (3)

=== Warmed Up ===

Speed Squat (11x1 Tempo)
185 x 3 (3)

Squat (2111 Tempo) 
235 x 3 (3) 

TB Farmers Walk
315 x 40 steps (3)

Box Jump 30"
10 (3)

Dragon Flag
3
2 
* Haven't done these in a while 

Trapbar Jump
135 x 6 (3) 
* first time doing these explosive jumps holding 135
** felt good.  Put some extra stress on my traps when landing though


Weight 191
Waist 37 1/4 

Weekly Summary:
Overall a good week.  Threw in some new exercises and old ones that I haven't done in a while;  Still really trying to find a good program to run for the next 8 weeks.  I'm going to add a 5-10 minute HIIT session to every workout whether it's sprinting, complex, short RI combo, battle ropes, Jump Rope, .....

At least I have a goal (Waist < 35") to keep me focused over the holidays.   My waist line did not drop this week but I'm down 2 lbs.  Next week I plan to drop 1/4 on my waist and get down to 190.  I'm slowly going to reduce my carb intake in the mornings and my off days.   Time to add more protein shakes and caffeine to curb the hunger.

....Time to work.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 15, 2013)

12/13/13

*Upper*

Tread Intervals
8,9,10

Dork Rows (traps)
20 x 15 (3)

Facepulls
80 x 15 (2)

Front Raise
20 x 10 (2)

Battle Ropes

=== Warmed Up ===

CP
75 x 10 (3)
50 x 15 (2)

Wide Pullups
10 (4)

OH Triceps
80 x 15 (3)

DB Row
105 x 12 (3)

Smith Bench
135 x 25 (3)

Standing  Cable Fly
50 x 15 (2)

Reverse Fly
20 x 15 (3)

Tread 
5 min on 5.0 incline/4.2 speed


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 17, 2013)

12/16/13

*Lower*

* 5 min on tread

Dual DB Swing 
30 x 15 (3)

DB Snatch
45 x 3
65 x 3
85 x 3 (3)

=== warmed up ===

TB Deads
315 x 3 (6)

Ab Wheel 
10 (3)

OH Squat
70 x 10
90 x 10

OH Lunge on 12" Box
90 x 8 (2)

Jump Rope
50 (8)

* Goal for today was to get volume on TB Deads at 80% 1RM.  315 was easy all 6 sets.  DB Snatches felt strong too.  Had a low carb day yesterday for the first time - that sucked!!  Upper body today.   

Weight: 191 - haven't dropped any weight in a week and BB measurement still just over 37".  We'll see if the treadmill and other HIIT exercise make a difference over the next two weeks.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 18, 2013)

12/17/13

*UPPER*

** 5 min on tread 

Facepulls
80 x 20 (3)

Pushups
20 (3)

=== Warmed Up ===

Speed Smith Bench (Tempo 11x1)
235 x 3
185 x 8 (3)

Speed T-Row (Tempo 11x1)
135 x 8 (3)

Dips
25, 20, 14

Pulldowns
130 x 10
160 x 3
170 x 3
170 x 3
180 x 3
150 x 10 (2) (Tempo 11x1)

Standing Piston Press
40 x 12 (3)

OH Triceps
80 x 10 (2)

Straight Armed Pulldowns
80 x 15 (2)

* Got a great stretch slowing the tempo down with a big stretch at the bottom of the exercises

** Hot tub 25 min

Waist 37 1/4  
Weight 191

*** Thought my waist would start shrinking faster than it has.  Cleaned up my diet over the last two weeks but not a lot inches lost yet.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 20, 2013)

12/19/13

*Lower*

* 5 min on tread

Speed Squat
185 x 10 (3)

Box Jump - 31" - added a 45 plate to the top of the two boxes.
12 (3)

SLDL
185 x 10 (3)

Ab Wheel
10 (2)

* Right knee popped out of socket; It's been a issue for a long time (30 years);  Lately it's been happening every couple months rather than once a year;

DB Lunge
40 x 8 (2)

Jump Rope
30 secs on  / 30 seconds off (6)

** Hot tub

Weight 192
37 1/4


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 22, 2013)

12/22/13

*Fullbody*

* 10 min on tread

Goblet Squat
35 x 10 (2)

OH lunge
60 x 10
90 x 10 (2)

OH Squat
90 x 10

DB Snatch
60 x 3/3/3 superset
80x 3

Row
160 x 15
180 x 8
210 x 6

Dips/Pullups Superset
5/4/3/2/1

Palof Press
50 x 10 (2)

Plank Pulls
50 x 10 (2)

Floor Wipers
30 (2 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 26, 2013)

12/23/13

*
Lower
*
* 5 min on tread

Dual DB Swing
30 x 15 (3)

=== warmed up ===

TB Deads
315 x 3 
355 x 3 (5) * goal 

Ab Wheel
10 (3)

OH Squat
70 x 10
90 x 10

OH Lunge on 12" Box
90 x 8 (2)

Jump Rope
50 (7)

Leg Lifts
30 (2)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 26, 2013)

12/24/13

*Upper* (Garage Workout)

Pushups
Pullups
Shoulder Raise - front, side
Heavy Bag
Jump Rope
DB Row

* Lots of reps


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 26, 2013)

....oh yeah

Forgot to log these on the last leg day:

*Trapbar Box Jumps* (10" Box)
135 x 3 (5 sets)

* These were new and fun...Have to keep doing these although my traps were toast the next day from holding onto the bar and landing on the box.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 27, 2013)

12/16/13

*Lower*

* 5 min on tread

Goblet Squat
40 x 15 

==== Warmed up

Squat
185 x 3
235 x 3
245 x 3
255 x 3
185 x 20 * Good one

Trapbar Farmers Walk
325 x 20 (4)

Box Jump - 31" - added a 45 plate to the top of the two boxes.
10 (3)

SLDL
225 x 5 (2)

Jump Rope
30 secs on / 30 seconds off (9)

** Hot tub

Weight 192
37


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2013)

Wish this gym had a trap bar.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 29, 2013)

12/28/13

*Upper*

* garage workout

Pushups and weighted Pushups 10-20 reps (15 sets)

Pullups and weighted Pullups 3-8 reps (15 sets)

* Hot tub


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 29, 2013)

12/29/13

Lower

* 5 min on tread

Dual DB Swing
30 x 15

Goblet squat
40 x 10

=== warmed up ===

TB Deads
315 x 3
375 x 3 (2) * goal

TB Deads / Box Jump 31'
315 x 3 | 3 (2)

Box Jump - 31"
10 (3)

Floor Wipers
135 x 30 (2)

OH Squat
100 x 10 (2)

OH Lunge
90 x 8

Step up - 24" with 15 lb dumbells
10 (2)

Jump Rope
50 (10)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 30, 2013)

12/30/12

My lifts progressed this month.  Here are my current lifting #s.    Still can't pick a solid program to run.   I think I'll just keep adding weight and mixing up the rep ranges 3, 6, 10, 10+.....this way I do not get bored.   I started to eat better this month but don't have the results to back it up.  Waist still just over 37" and weight at 192.   

Goals: 

Waist 34.5
Weight - don't care 
Stay strong and functional

*3 Rep weight:*

TB Deads 375 x 3
DB Snatch 90 x 3
Smith Bench 245 x 3
T-bar Row 190 x 3
Squat 255 x 3
DB Press 95 x 3

*10 Rep weight:*

TB Deads 315 x 10
DB Snatch 70 x 10
Smith Bench 205 x 10
T-bar Row 160 x 10
Squat 225 x 10
OH Lunge 100 x 10

More than 10:

Pullup 11
Dips 25
Corner Press 75 x 15
Farmers walk 335 x 20 steps
31" box jump x 12


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 31, 2013)

What is a dumbbell swing? I know...it sounds self description...but what is the point? (what does it work?) Is it like doing a kettle bell swing?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 31, 2013)

Burner02 said:


> What is a dumbbell swing? I know...it sounds self description...but what is the point? (what does it work?) Is it like doing a kettle bell swing?


 
Yes - same as DB swing but I use two dumbells.  It's really hits your gluts and warms me up for deadlifting


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 31, 2013)

12/30/13

*Upper*

Smith Bench
245 x 3 (2)
225 x 4 (2)
205 x 5 (2)
185 x 8

Tbar Row
135 x 8 (4)

Dips
22, 19, 17

Wide Pulldowns
130 x 15
150 x 10
130 x 14, 13

OH Triceps 
80 x 20, 20

* tried to go slow with a 1 second pause at the bottom.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 31, 2013)

12/31/13

Shoulders and Squats

* 10 min on tread

Corner Press
50 x 20 (2)
70 x 15 (3)

Facepull
80 x 15
100 x 15
110 x 15
120 x 12

Straight Bar Front Raise on a 45' bench *tough
30 x 5 (3)

Standing Piston Press
40 x 10 (3)

Squat
185 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 5
235 x 3
255 x 3
135 x 20


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 2, 2014)

1/1/14

Shoveling and Lake Skating for 90 minutes


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 3, 2014)

1/2/14

*Upper*

* 5 min on tread

DB front/side Raise
Pushups

===== warmed up =====

Smith Bench
185 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 3
245 x 3
255 x 2 (3)
225 x 5
205 x 8
185 x 11

T-bar Row
135 x 9
160 x 5
135 x 10
135 x 9

Weighted Dips/Pullups Superset
BW x 10 /10
BW +25 x 8 / 5
BW +50 x 5 / 3
BW +75 x 3 / 2
BW +50 x 3 / 3
BW +25 x 5 / 5
BW x 12 / 10

OH Triceps Press
80 x 12
70 x 15 (2)

Straight Armed Rope Pulldown
80 x 15
70 x 15 (2)

Weight:  195
Waist: 37 1/4

** First time going heavy on Weighted Dips/Pullups in about 18 months (since Wrist injury in June 2012).   Felt solid.    I liked doing the "ladder"  approach today.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 4, 2014)

1/3/14

*Lower*

* 5 min on tread

OH Lunge
60 x 10
80 x 5

Goblet squat
40 x 10

=== warmed up ===

TB Deads
315 x 5
335 x 3
355 x 1
*385 x 3  * goal*
315 x 5

Box Jump - 35"
5 (5)
* had to stack two boxes plus three 45s - until the new boxes come in.

DB Snatch
65 x 3 (2)
90 x 3

Jump Rope
50 (5)

Weight 193
37 1/4


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 6, 2014)

1/4/14

1 hour of Lake Hockey

1/5/14

1 hour walk with Samson
2 hours outside with the kids plus shoveling 10" of snow.....

Weight 193
Waist 37


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 7, 2014)

1/6/14

*Upper*

* 5 min on tread

Smith Bench
185 x 5
195 x 9
225 x 6
255 x 3, 2
225 x 6
195 x 10
185 x 12
* shot for 70% 1RM for 9, 80% 1RM for 6 and 90% 1RM for 3 then for back down 90% 1RM for 3, 80% 1RM for 6 and 70% 1RM for 9 then final set of 185 for ASAP; Wanted to work all three target rep ranges;

Tbar Row
135 x 10 (3)

Dips
26, 22, 19

Weighted Wide Sup Grip Pullups
BW +45 x 3 (3)
BW x 10 (2)

OH Triceps
80 x 15, 15

DB Hammer Curl
40 x 15, 10

Weight 193
Waist just under 37 .... Hopefully the diet change is finally starting to kick in;  Switched out a lot of fruits (bananas and apples) for vegetables (Broccoli, Cauliflower, and peppers) and added almonds instead of protein bars; No drinking during the week - typically have a glass of wine or a beer once or twice during the week;  Also - no alcohol last weekend at all;   35" waist here we come!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 7, 2014)

.....forgot 

Standing DB Piston Shoulder Press
40 x 10 (3)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 8, 2014)

1/7/14

*Lower*

* 5 min on tread

Squat
135 x 5
185 x 5
205 x 3
225 x 3
245 x 3
265 x 1
225 x 6
195 x 10
135 x 10 

Box Jump
30" x 5
36" x 1 (2)
31 x 5 (3)

OH Lunge
60 x 10 (2)

Weighted Decline Situps
+15 x 20
+25 x 10
+35 x 10
+45 x 6 (2)

Deadlift
225 x 3 (3)

Jefferson Deadlift
225 x 3 
* these felt odd

Weight 193
Waist 36 3/4 *** broke the 37" barrier.  In the past it was easy to drop inches.  This time it's been more challenging.  It's taken about a month for my waistline to start going down.  Still have about two inches to go.   Plan to be at 35 at the end of March.  Looking back at my journal I was at 35-35.5" in 2011 and 2012.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 10, 2014)

1/9/14

*Upper*

* 5 min on tread

Corner Press
OB +70 x 15 (3)

Straight Armed Pulldowns
80 x 15 (3)

Weighted Dips
BW +25 x 8 (4)

Weighted Wide Grip Pullups
BW +25 x 7, 6, 5, 5

Smith Bench
185 x 5
225 x 5 | 4 | 2 RP
225 x 4 | 2 | 2 RP
185 x 15, 12, 10

Tbar Row
135 x 12, 10, 9

OH Triceps
70 x 20 (3)

DB Hammer Curl
45 x 10 (3)

Weight 191
Waist: 36 3/4

** Waist and weight going down this week.    Shooting to get to 36.5 waist by 1/17/14.   Diet has been solid this week.  Lots of veggies, greek yogurt, cottage cheese, almonds - no alcohol.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 10, 2014)

1/10/14

*Lower*

* 5 min on tread

OH Lunge
80 x 10
100 x 8

Goblet squat
40 x 10 (2)

=== warmed up ===

TB Deads
315 x 6
365 x 3
315 x 6
225 x 15 (2)

Box Jump - 35"
5 (3)
Box Jump - 31"
10 (2)

DB Snatch
65 x 6
80 x 3

Decline Situps
BW +20 x 8 (2)

Lying leg lifts
30 (2)

Jump Rope


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2014)

Happy New Year, YM- Deads and THEN box jumps....ANIMAL!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 11, 2014)

Burner02 said:


> Happy New Year, YM- Deads and THEN box jumps....ANIMAL!



NYN B!!   Hope you are back hitting the gym


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2014)

the diet is in order...and....today WAS the day....but came down patches that HAVE to be installed on my servers right NOW....so, there goes that. But, can still go hit the perimeter this evening and go at it again tomorrow.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 13, 2014)

Burner02 said:


> the diet is in order...and....today WAS the day....but came down patches that HAVE to be installed on my servers right NOW....so, there goes that. But, can still go hit the perimeter this evening and go at it again tomorrow.



You have 1440 minutes in a day...Find 45


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 13, 2014)

1/13/14

Weight: 193
Wasit 36 3/4

Got a walk and some hot tubbing in over the weekend.   Wanted to get some rest for my upper body joints.  Plan to drop another 1/4 inch this week.   Got my raw vegetables in the work fridge and almonds at my desk.   Drinking at least 1 -1.5 gallons of water a day.   As soon as the weather gets to be in the 40s, I'll add in a 20 minute walk at lunch.  Walking at lunch seemed to make a difference last Summer.  Was doing 1.25 miles everyday.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 14, 2014)

1/13/14

*Fullbody*

* 5 min on tread

** Switched to FB workouts this week - plus I plan on adding in 2 days of GPP type workouts - light weights, sprints, low RI type exercises

Corner Press
50 x 20
75 x 10, 12, 15 * these were too easy

Weighted Sup Grip Pullups
BW +25 x 5
BW +45 x 3 (6) * just about right

DB Press
55 x 25, 19, 20

Trapbar Deads - On the minute
315 x 1, 2, 3, 4, 5
* this method was new.   Every time the second hand hits the 12 - do a rep, then next minute - add 1 more rep so the rep count goes up and the RI goes down.   Not sure if doing these on Deads is a great idea - probably better on the Smith bench or pullups;

Trapbar Deads
225 x 15, 15

Trapbar Dead Jumps - 8"
135 x 5, 5, 5

Squat 
135 x 20, 20, 20 * Rather than jumping on the tread to get my heart rate up I did these - I was sweating like a mofo now.

Hanging Leg Stretch

* Hot tub

Weight: 192
Waist 36 1/2 

* Hit goal for this week...Have to keep diet in check to keep waist at 36.5;   Plan is to get to 36" by the end of the month and 35" by March 1;  Eating lots of veggies and almonds as snacks; No alcohol during the week and limited portions on the weekend;


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 15, 2014)

hey buddy, whats up?!?  Long time no speak... How are you?  I read a page back in your journal, but I don't have the time to fully read it and catch up, so give me the abridged version.  Did that wrist injury really set you back?  I somewhat expected to see bigger numbers from you (dont take that the wrong way!).

I'm trying to get back into the swing of things, I can't settle on a routine to use.  I almost switch weekly.  Problem is I get up to a certain point, and then my elbow starts bothering me, and then I drop back a bit and usually switch things up, and this has been an endless cycle for the past year.  Right now, it seems to be doing ok, but we'll see.  Then my knees bother me on and off from squatting, so I've been back and forth between squatting and not squatting, so that hasn't made any real progress either.  Then I use the trap bar exclusively for lower body work, and get strong on it, then go back to squats until my knees hurt, then when I go back to the trap bar, I'm weaker on it.

I really need to be 25 again...

Hope the family is well!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 16, 2014)

Stewart14 said:


> hey buddy, whats up?!?  Long time no speak... How are you?  I read a page back in your journal, but I don't have the time to fully read it and catch up, so give me the abridged version.  Did that wrist injury really set you back?  I somewhat expected to see bigger numbers from you (dont take that the wrong way!).
> 
> I'm trying to get back into the swing of things, I can't settle on a routine to use.  I almost switch weekly.  Problem is I get up to a certain point, and then my elbow starts bothering me, and then I drop back a bit and usually switch things up, and this has been an endless cycle for the past year.  Right now, it seems to be doing ok, but we'll see.  Then my knees bother me on and off from squatting, so I've been back and forth between squatting and not squatting, so that hasn't made any real progress either.  Then I use the trap bar exclusively for lower body work, and get strong on it, then go back to squats until my knees hurt, then when I go back to the trap bar, I'm weaker on it.
> 
> ...



Hey man...was wondering if you were still lifting and lurking.   Yes, two surgeries (last one being a reconstruction) put the heavy weights on the back burner.   I still don't have full ROM in my left wrist but I'm working on it.  No more wrist straps. That took my DL from 405 x 12 to 405 x 1.  LOL    One good thing is that my grip strength has improved.

I changed my focus from HEAVY LIFTING to more 3-12 rep sets.  I'm trying to stay flexible, look good and stay mobile so I can play with the kids by doing plyos and deep stretching full ROM for all my movements.  I started to play bball in the fall but re-injured by f*n calf.   I had some other Liver issues from December - April.  I'm not sure if something happened during my surgery or not but I was messed up.   I thought I was dying.  It was some scary shit.   I lost 20 pounds.    2013 was a tough year on my body.    Stuff like that helps you realize the important things. 

I'd like to keep my numbers to Bench BWx15 reps, Dead BWx2 reps, Pullups BW+45x10 and Squat 1.5xBWx10 reps but honestly I'd rather get back to my 10" drop.  I'm at 8" now.     I'm struggling with the same workout split issue as you are.   I really like the upper/lower off upper/lower split but my body comp hasn't changed much.   I blame my diet so I've changed it over the last 6-8 weeks.  I cut out the chips/bad snacks, alcohol during the week and most of the high carb/high calorie foods.   I eat more veggies than fruit.   I finally started to see some progress but it's been MUCH slower than I thought.   Two years ago I could drop an inch on my waist in 4 weeks.   Now it's taking double the time with a much more strict diet!!! 

The family is good.  My wife just ran the Chicago Marathon in October.  Now she is back in the gym doing "bodyrock" type workouts.   My girl is in gymnastics and son is playing soccer and football.    We definitely have a busy lifestyle.    

How's Ryan doing?  Is he playing Hockey?    What about your daughter?  .....   Start a new journal so I can keep an eye on your progress.  Maybe we can have another competition


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 16, 2014)

1/15/14

*UPPER*

* 5 min on tread

T-bar Row
135 x 13, 12, 11

Smith Bench
185 x 5
235 x 3
255 x 1
275 x 1
255 x 3
235 x 5
185 x 12, 11

Wide Grip Pulldowns
140 x 15 (3)

Dips
19, 16, 16  * sucked!!  Shooting for 27 on first set;  

DB Curl
40 x 12 (4)

OH Rope Press
100 x 20+ (4)

Pushups (RP)
25 | 15 | 10

* nice high rep workout today.  

Weight 192
Waist 36.5


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 16, 2014)

yellowmoomba said:


> Hey man...was wondering if you were still lifting and lurking.   Yes, two surgeries (last one being a reconstruction) put the heavy weights on the back burner.   I still don't have full ROM in my left wrist but I'm working on it.  No more wrist straps. That took my DL from 405 x 12 to 405 x 1.  LOL    One good thing is that my grip strength has improved.
> 
> I changed my focus from HEAVY LIFTING to more 3-12 rep sets.  I'm trying to stay flexible, look good and stay mobile so I can play with the kids by doing plyos and deep stretching full ROM for all my movements.  I started to play bball in the fall but re-injured by f*n calf.   I had some other Liver issues from December - April.  I'm not sure if something happened during my surgery or not but I was messed up.   I thought I was dying.  It was some scary shit.   I lost 20 pounds.    2013 was a tough year on my body.    Stuff like that helps you realize the important things.
> 
> ...



I did start a journal, but there's just not much in it right now!  My biggest problem right now is that I'm conflicted between too many different goals/styles of workout that I am just spinning my wheels lately, not making much progress on anything.  I want to get my strength back up to where it was prior to my surgery, then I want to do higher reps to take it easy on my joints, then I want to eat eat eat and get big, then I want to cut carbs and lean out to get ripped, I just can't make up my mind.

Kids are good, no hockey for the big guy yet, we're doing soccer and trying flag football in the spring.  He's definitely not shaping up to be an athlete, he seems to be the brains of the operation around here, hes big into Minecraft and does some amazing things with that program for a 7 year old.  My daughter is playing soccer, but I think we have a chance with her being an athlete in the future, she seems more athletic.  Shes into dancing too, but not ballet or anything like that, like hip hop and stuff, I can't wait to put her into her first hip hop class (she needs to be 5).

I'm not playing hockey or anything really, not because I can't but because I don't want to play on a team with people I don't know.  If I ever get a chance to play with my friends, I will definitely try it again, I do miss it.  I'm doing a bowling league with my brother and getting pretty good at that, I actually have a 221 average at the moment, thank you very much!

I would love to do some kind of competition again, only problem is, I don't have the ability to just wing my workouts like you do.  I know you have a plan, but you are always changing things up.  ME, I need structure.  I need to do the same thing over and over and measure the progress from it, its just how I am.  Im toying around with percentages of one rep max right now, ala wendler 531, and some days I love it and some days I hate it.  Like I said, just so up in the air with training, it's disgusting!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 16, 2014)

Glad to hear the family is active....I really liked Flag Football.  My son played at 4 - a little too young - but he got the basics down.  He just turned 5  and signed up to start the new season in April.

Please don't be satisfied with bowling .... that's for old fat people.....LOL   Get back in the game.  You still have a couple years left.

5/3/1 looks cool.   I like the 8/6/3 method better.  The 1RM is where I get injured.  T-nation has a good article 

T NATION | 8/6/3 For Size and Strength 

Try it for 4 weeks.   It can't hurt


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 16, 2014)

funny you mentioned that, I have toyed around with something similar, except I used 7-5-3 with 80%, 85%, and 90%.  Only thing is that when I did it, I didn't lower my training max first, I just used my real numbers, so it was pretty high.  I think I managed to get up to a 257 bench for 3 reps using that method, but I think the heavy weight spooked me out, so I scrapped it.  Maybe I'll get my shit together and get back to it.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 17, 2014)

Stewart14 said:


> funny you mentioned that, I have toyed around with something similar, except I used 7-5-3 with 80%, 85%, and 90%.  Only thing is that when I did it, I didn't lower my training max first, I just used my real numbers, so it was pretty high.  I think I managed to get up to a 257 bench for 3 reps using that method, but I think the heavy weight spooked me out, so I scrapped it.  Maybe I'll get my shit together and get back to it.



Try it  ....I'm thinking about doing it too.   I need something to keep my rep ranges structured and MEASURABLE.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 17, 2014)

1/16/14

*Lower*

* 5 min on tread

DB Lunge 
30 x 10 (2)

Goblet Squat
50 x 15 (2)

Ab Wheel
15 (3)

=== warmed up ===

** Squat rack was full so I started with SLDL  

SLDL
225 x 6 (4)

Squat
185 x 10
225 x 5
245 x 3
255 x 3
225 x 6
185 x 12 (2)

Weighted Decline Situps
+20 x 10 (4)

Seated Calf Raise
45 x 15+ (3)

DB Farmers Walk
100 x 60 steps (4)

Weight 192
Waist 36.5  

**  maintained waist goal for the week...Goal is to hit 36.25" by next Friday - then 36" by 1/31/14


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 18, 2014)

1/17/14

*UPPER*

* 5 min on tread

Corner Press
45 x 20
70 x 18, 15
80 x 10
70 x 12
45 x 20

T-bar Row
180 x 3 (6)

Weightd Dips
BW +25 x 8 (3)

Sup Wide Grip Pulldowns
140 x 15
150 x 12
160 x 10
170 x 6
180 x 3
140 x 15

OH Rope Press
100 x 20+ (4)

DB Curl
50 x 8 (3)

CG Smith Bench
135 x 20+ (8)

Weight 192
Waist 36.5 

** ate really well this week.   Goal is to drop 1/4 inch next week then be at 36" Waist at the end of the month.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 19, 2014)

1/19/14

*Lower*

*10 min on elliptical

DB Lunge
40 x 10 (2)

Sumo Deads
225 x 10
275 x 8 (2)
225 x 10 (2)

Squat
185 x 5
225 x 6
245 x 3
265 x 2
225 x 6
185 x 10
135 x 15 (2)

Trunk Pulldowns
140 x 20 (5)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 20, 2014)

1/20/14

UPPER

* 15 min on elliptical

DB Pres
45 x 20
65 x 12

Bench
185 x 6 (2)
185 x 5 (2)
185 x 4 (2)

Row
140 x 15
180 x 12
200 x 8
180 x 10, 8, 8

Dips
15, 15

Fly
40 x 20, 20

Pullups
10, 8, 8, 8, 6

Triceps OH Press
100 x 25
120 x 20
130 x 15, 15

Facepull
110 x 15, 15

DB Curl
40 x 10, 10, 8


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 22, 2014)

1/21/14

*Lower*

* 5 min on tread

OH Lunge
60 x 10 (2)

Ab Wheel
10 (3)

=== warmed up ===

Trapbar Deads
225 x 5
315 x 6
400 x 2 *goal for the day
375 x 1 
315 x 3 (6)

Lying Leg Raise
30 (3)

Lunge Machine
90 x 10 (2)
* felt awkward.....but tried a new exercise....

OH Squat
80 x 10 (2)

* calves pretty tight today - probably from the elliptical machine yesterday.   No jumping today.   Happy to hit 400 on deads.

Weight 192
Waist just under 36.5 - shooting for 36.25 by Friday (1/4" drop per week)


----------



## Pylon (Jan 22, 2014)

Well done on those deads!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 22, 2014)

yellowmoomba said:


> You have 1440 minutes in a day...Find 45


 man, you  and your common sense!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 22, 2014)

Pylon said:


> Well done on those deads!


 ho-lee-crap! Py-guy! You LIVE!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 23, 2014)

Pylon said:


> Well done on those deads!



Thanks P     Trying to stay somewhat strong.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 24, 2014)

1/23/14

*UPPER
*

* 5 min on tread

Smith Bench
185 x 25 RP (13/7/5)
185 x 20 RP (10/5/5)
225 x 9 RP (5/2/2)
225 x 9 RP (4/3/2)
185 x 23 RP (11/6/5)

T-bar Row
135 x 5
185 x 3
170 x 6
155 x 8
135 x 10

1 Armed Standing DB Press
45 x 10 (3)

Med Sup Grip Pulldowns
150 x 10 (3)

Pushups
25, 25, 20, 20

DB Curl
45 x 13, 10, 10

OH Triceps Rope
100 x 25
110 x 20
120 x 15 (3)

Weight 192
Waist 36.5 (goal was 36.25....Add one day of cardio next week; keep eating better


----------



## Pylon (Jan 24, 2014)

What do you mean the goal "was" 36.25?  Did you change the goal?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 27, 2014)

Pylon said:


> What do you mean the goal "was" 36.25?  Did you change the goal?



Just saying I did not hit my goal (damn it!!).    Trying to drop 1/4" every week with ultimate goal to be 34.5" measured waist at largest spot.   Having a hard time dropping inches and lbs.....which is odd for me.   Usually I can drop an inch a month pretty easily.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 28, 2014)

1/28/14

*Lower*

* 5 min on tread

OH Lunge
60 x 10
80 x 10 (2)

Ab Wheel
15 (3)

===  Warmed up ===

Trapbar Dead
225 x 5
315 x 3
365 x 3
410 x 1 * goal for the day
365 x 3
315 x 6

Box Jump
32" x 3
34" x 3
36" x 3
38" x 3, 5, 5
* felt good today

Trapbar Jumps  - 8" platform
135 x 5 (3)

OH Squat
80 x 8
110 x 5 (3)

Trunk Pulldowns
100 x 15
120 x 10 (2)

Weight 193
Waist 36.5


----------



## Pylon (Jan 28, 2014)

yellowmoomba said:


> Usually I can drop an inch a month pretty easily.



Fuck you.  

Oh, sorry.  That just slipped out.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 29, 2014)

Pylon said:


> Fuck you.
> 
> Oh, sorry.  That just slipped out.



  Thx.  LOL   Unfortunately - it's not so easy anymore....I'm starting to think bball had a lot to do with keeping my metabolism high.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 29, 2014)

1/28/14

*UPPER*

* 5 min on tread

T-bar Row
135 x 8
160 x 6
170 x 5
135 x 10, 10

DB Press
75 x 12, 10, 10

Pullups
10, 10, 10

Smith Bench
225 x 3 (3)
185 x 10 (3)

DB Curl
45 x 10, 8, 10

Dips
15+ (3)

* keep most sets to 10 reps - slow and controlled.  

Weight 192
Waist 36.5


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 30, 2014)

yellowmoomba said:


> Thx.  LOL   Unfortunately - it's not so easy anymore....I'm starting to think bball had a lot to do with keeping my metabolism high.



get a stomach virus!  5-10 pounds and a couple inches guaranteed .  I just measured my waist and it was like 35 1/4.  I don't remember the last time I was below a minimum of 36 1/2.

I've got to get back into hockey.  The bowling is fun, but isn't cutting it as far as conditioning is concerned, lol


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 30, 2014)

Stewart14 said:


> get a stomach virus!  5-10 pounds and a couple inches guaranteed .  I just measured my waist and it was like 35 1/4.  I don't remember the last time I was below a minimum of 36 1/2.
> 
> I've got to get back into hockey.  The bowling is fun, but isn't cutting it as far as conditioning is concerned, lol



Damn!!!   Hope you can keep it there (without being sick)     I thought about adding some interval sprints...Sounds more fun then a stomach virus


----------



## Pylon (Jan 30, 2014)

I'd love to get back into playing hockey.  My goalie gear is in the back room, and gives me a sad look every time I walk past.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 31, 2014)

1/30/14

*Lower*

* 5 min on tread

Squat
185 x 5
205 x 3
225 x 3
245 x 3
195 x 10 (3)

SLDL
195 x 10, 10, 8

Weighted Decline Stiups
+15 x 10
+20 x 10 (2)

Lying Leg Lifts
25 (2)

DB Snatch
60 x 3 
75 x 3 (2)

Step-up (24") holding DBs
15 x 10
20 x 10, 8

DB Farmers Walk
105 x 60 steps (4)

== Treadmill Intervals
8 minutes - up to level 8 and up to 10 incline (not a the same time)

Weight 191
Waist 36.5


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 3, 2014)

1/31/14

*Upper*

* 5 min on tread

Corner Press
70 x 10 (5)

Pulldowns
140 x 10 (5)

Seated Dips
130 x 15 (3)

Row
120 x 15 (2)

OH Triceps 
120 x 15 (3)

DB Curl
40 x 15, 12, 12

Smith CG Press
185 x 10 (4)

Pushups
25, 25, 20

** High Rep day


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 4, 2014)

2/3/14

*Lower*

* 5 min on tread

OH Lunge
60 x 10
80 x 8
100 x 6

Ab Wheel
15 (3)

=== Warmed up ===

Trapbar Dead
225 x 5
315 x 3
375 x 3 (3)
315 x 6 (3)

Box Jump
32" x 3
38" x 5 (5)

Side to side Jumps
10 (2)

Step ups 24"
10 (2)

Trunk Pulldowns
100 x 15
120 x 15 (2)

Hack Squat
180 x 10 (2)

OH BSS
50 x 10 (2)

OH Squat
80 x 8
100 x 8 (2)

Weighted Decline Situps
20 x 10 (3)

Saxon Bends
10 x 20
15 x 20 (2)

Weight 193
Waist 36.5 

** Waist and weight still stuck around 191-193 and 36.5;  I've cleaned up my diet;  I think I need to add HIIT back into the program and/or basketball to get start the metabolism;  My workouts have been challenging just not seeing the body comp changes;  My trying to only be in the gym for 1 hour - after work - 4 days a week;   I did add curls back into my program;  My bis are starting to grow;   Once the weather gets above 40 I can get my 30 min walk in at lunch;  That made a difference last summer;


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 5, 2014)

2/4/14

*UPPER*

* 5 min on tread

Pulldown
150 x 3
170 x 3
190 x 3
200 x 3
150 x 10 (2)

Smith Bench
185 x 26 RP (13/7/6) * goal was 26 (1 more than last week)
185 x 19 RP (10/5/4)
225 x 3,3, 2 (8 sets) - 30 second RIs
135 x 20 (2)

T-Row
135 x 10 (3)

Push Press
95 x 3 (2)
115 x 3 (8 sets)
* haven't done PP in about 20 months since my wrist injury;  felt good.

DB Curl
35 x 10
50 x 3 (2)
35 x 12 (2)

Dips
20, 16


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 6, 2014)

2/5/14

*Lower*

* 5 min on tread

Squat
135 x 10
185 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 5
245 x 3
265 x 3
185 x 10 (3)

SLDL
135 x 10 (2)
* low back sore

DB Swing
35 x 15 (3)

Box Jump
24" x 10 (3)

Step-ups
20 (3)

Lying Leg Lifts
30 (2)

Decline Situps
+20 x 5

Weight 193
Waist 36.75 

Squats felt good;  Waist stopped shrinking although I'm eating healthier; Lots of greens, peppers, broccoli, almonds, apples. chicken, fish and pasta once a week / Not a lot of pizza, alcohol or junk food;   Maybe I'm eating too many calories even if they are "good" calories.   I feel like I'm hungry all the time;  Also - drinking 1-1.5 gallons of water a day;

Still training 4 days a week (upper-lower split) with different rep ranges; Considering going back to LTF to start balling again;  Doesn't look like this snow is going anywhere for a while otherwise I could start shooting ball outside;  Weekends have be rest days for the most part since leaving LTF in August;   I used to get at least a good 1 - 1.5 hour bball run on Sundays along with my 4 days of lifting during the week.

The good news is I'm maintaining my strength;  My arms are getting bigger since I added curls back into my program;  The chest/shoulders area and arms in my dress shirts are getting tight;


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 7, 2014)

2/6/14

UPPER

* 5 min on tread

Row Machine
120 x 10
140 x 8
160 x 6

DB Press
75 x 10, 9, 8

Pullups
10 (3)

Push Press
125 x 3 (6)

OH Triceps Rope Press
80 x 20, 18, 16

DB Curls / Dips SUPERSET
35 x 12  | 20 (3)

Facepull
70 x 15 (3)

Machine Shrug
225 x 10 (3)

Weight 193
Waist 36.5

** Good session;  Enjoyed adding Push presses back in;


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 11, 2014)

2/10/14

*UPPER*

* 5 min on tread

Smith Bench
225 x 5
255 x 2 (2)
245 x 3 (2)
235 x 4 (2)
225 x 5 (2)
215 x 6 (2)
205 x 7
195 x 7
185 x 8
* I liked dropping the weight and adding a rep;  Each set was challenging.

T-Row
145 x 10, 10, 8

Push Press
135 x 3 (3)
95 x 9

Pullups
10, 10, 6

Seated Dips
110 x 20 (2)

DB Curls
40 x 12 (2)

Triceps OH Rope Press
70 x 20 (2)

Straight Armed Pulldown
70 x 18, 16

** Diet was bad all weekend.  Went to pickup our new boat in PA so I was on the road for 20+ hours Friday/Saturday;   

Weight 194
Waist 36.75


----------



## Pylon (Feb 11, 2014)

Nice work!

What are corner presses?  I don't think I've seen them before, and too lazy to google it...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 12, 2014)

Pylon said:


> Nice work!
> 
> What are corner presses?  I don't think I've seen them before, and too lazy to google it...



http://www.t-nation.com/free_online...=975E3EA603D09BC02F13DEE3E0182D28-mcd01.hydra


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 12, 2014)

2/11/14

*Lower*

* 5 min on tread

OH Lunge
50 x 10
80 x 10

OH Squat
80 x 10 (2)

== warmed up ===

TB Deads
315 x 6 (4)

Ab Wheel
15 (3)

Box Jump
32" x 5 (5)

24' Box Jump holding 25 lbs
5

24" Box Jump holding 45 lbs
5

Weighted Decline Situp
+15 x 5 (4)

Treadmill intervals -8 min total (1 min each)
4.0/7.0
4.0/8.0
4.0/8.0
4.0/8.0
* these got me sweating like crazy

Weight 193
Waist 36.75


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 14, 2014)

2/13/14

*Upper*

* 5 min on tread

Dips/Sup Grip pullup Superset
3 x 3 (alternating 3 rounds)
4 x 4
5 x 5 
6 x 6
7 x 7
8 x 6

T-Row
135 x 10
160 x 3 (5)
135 x 10

Smith Bench
195 x 10, 9, 8, 7, 6, 5, 4, 3, 2, 1 (reduced RI by 5 seconds as reps went down - started at 55 seconds)
135 x 20

Seated high row with rope (close to a facepull movement but with a different angle)
60 x 15+
70 x 15+
80 x 15
90 x 12
80 x 15

DB Clean Press
35 x 10 (3)

DB Curl
40 x 12 (3)

Rope OH Triceps Press
70 x 15 (3)

** Good session today.  Mixed in some new reps schemes 

Weight 194
Waist just under 37 (going the wrong way!!)   WTF - I'm eating much cleaner - maybe I'm just eating too many healthy snacks (almonds, veggies, fruits, jerky);


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 16, 2014)

2/14/14

*Lower*

* 5 min on tread

OH Lunge
50 x 10
70 x 10
90 x 10

Squat
185 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 3
245 x 3
275 x 3
195 x 10, 9, 8, 7, 6, 5, 4 (dropping RIs by 5 seconds starting at 55 seconds)

Lying leg raise
30 (3)

DB Snatch
65 x 3 (3)

DB Side lunge
35 x 10 (3)

Box Jump - 24"
10 (3)

SLDL
135 x 10 (2)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 17, 2014)

2/17/14

*UPPER*

* 5 min on tread (interval 8, 9, 10)

Smith Bench
185 x 10
205 x 8
225 x 6
245 x 4
265 x 1, 1, 1, 2
245 x 4
225 x 6
205 x 8
185 x 10
135 x 20
* all RIs 60 sec

Pullups
12, 8, 8

Push Press
95 x 5
115 x 5
135 x 5 (2)
145 x 3 (2)
95 x 10

DB Row
80 x 10
100 x 10
120 x 10 (2)

Triceps OH Press
70 x 22, 25, 20

DB Curl
40 x 15, 12, 12


* Overall a good workout today;  I liked the ladder approach on the bench;  Each set was challenging;  Happy to start doing Push Presses again too;  DB Rows were solid considering I stopped using straps back in mid 2012;

Weight 194
Waist 36.75


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 19, 2014)

2/18/14

*Lower*

* 4 min on tread

Foam Roll 

OH Lunge
50 x 10
70 x 5
90 x 5

=== warmed up

Trapbar Deads
225 x 5
315 x 1
365 x 1
395 x 1
385 x 2
365 x 3
315 x 7
295 x 10
275 x 12
225 x 15
* 60 sec RIs

Box Jump
30" x 10
32 x 5
35 x 5 (4)

Lying Leg Raise
25 (2)

OH Squat
70 x 5
90 x 5
100 x 5

** home to shovel snow

Weight 193
Waist 37


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 20, 2014)

2/19/14

(off gym day)

- 20 min walk at lunch 
- Cleared 10" ice damns on roof (90 minute of hammering and shoveling)

Weather is breaking this week.  Hope to get out and walk M-F at lunch for 15 - 30 min.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 21, 2014)

2/20/14

*Upper*

* 5 min on tread

Pullup | Push Press Combo
1 | 1 x 95
2 | 2 x 95 
3 | 3 x 95
4 | 4 x 95
5 | 5 x 95
6 | 6 x 95
7 | 7 x 95
8 | 8 x 95
9 | 9 x 95
RIs 60 sec

T-bar Row
135 x 5
160 x 5
135 x 5 (2)

Smith CG Press
185 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 5 (3)
205 x 6
185 x 10

DB Trap raise | Facepull Combo
20 x 15 | 90 x 15 (4)

Dips
20, 18, 16

DB Curl
40 x 12, 10, 10

* changed up the rep schemes and did some combo stuff;  quick 45 min wo today.

Waist 36.75
Weight 193


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 24, 2014)

2/21/14

Lower

Squat
185 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 3
245 x 3
265 x 3
225 x 8, 7, 6, 5

SLDL
185 x 10
225 x 8
235 x 7

DB Snatch
65 x 3
90 x 3 (2)

Box Jump
32" x 5 (5)

Jump Rope
10 minutes

Swissball Inchworms
10 (3)

Weighted Decline Situps
20 x 10 (3)

Weight 193
Waist 36.75


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 25, 2014)

2/24/14

UPPER

* 5 min on tread

Smith Bench
185 x 11
205 x 9
225 x 6
245 x 4
265 x 1, 1, 1, 1
245 x 4
225 x 7
205 x 9
185 x 12
135 x 23
* all RIs 60 sec

Pullups
10, 8, 8, 8

Alternating 1 DB Press
45 x 5 \ 5 \ 5\ 5 (3 sets)

DB Row
80 x 10
100 x 10
130 x 5 (2)

Triceps OH Press
70 x 23, 20, 19

DB Curl
45 x 12, 12, 10

Jump Rope 
3 rounds

* Good session on the bench; DB Rows were heavy today;  Got a good sweat going;

Weight 193
Waist 36.75


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 26, 2014)

2/25/14

*Lower*

* 5 min on tread

OH Lunge
60 x 10
80 x 5

Trapbar Deads
225 x 5
275 x 5
325 x 6, 8, 5
275 x 15, 15
225 x 25

Squat
135 x 15 (2 sets)
185 x 5 (1 sec in the hole)  (4 sets)

Weighted Decline Situps
20 x 10 (2)

Trunk Pulldowns
150 x 40 (2)

BSS
40 x 5 (2 sets)

* wanted to hit some higher rep TB deads - happy with the sets today.  Worked up a pretty good sweat

Weight 192
Waist 36.75


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 28, 2014)

2/27/14

Upper

* 5 min on tread

Push Press
95 x 8
115 x 5
135 x 3
155 x 1
135 x 5

Corner Press
45 x 30 (alternating every 10)
55 x 30  "
70 x 20 "
55 x 30 " (2 sets)

Pullups
12, 10, 10, 10, 10 

Facepulls
80 x 20 (4)

Triceps Pushdown
80 x 10 (4)

T-bar Row
135 x 5, 6, 8

Pushups
25 (2)

Sup grip pulldowns
100 x 5
130 x 5
150 x 5
170 x 3
190 x 2
150 x 10

DB Curl
40 x 12, 10

* lots of shoulder work;  Right shoulder a little sore so I switched from heavy PP to Corner Presses with high reps.   Less impingement doing CP compared to PP;

Waist 36.5
Weight 192


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 2, 2014)

2/28/14

Lower

185 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 3
245 x 3
265 x 2
225 x 5 (4)
135 x 20

DB Snatch
55 x 5
75 x 5
90 x 3

OH Lunge
80 x 5
110 x 5

Lying leg raise
30 (3)

* not feeling it today.....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 2, 2014)

3/2/14

Basketball

First day back at basketball in 4 months;  Felt good.  5 games  (4 wins - 1 loss)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 4, 2014)

3/3/14

*UPPER*

Row machine
3 minutes

Corner Press
45 x 20 (3) / arm

Push Press | Pullup
95 x 10 | 10
105 x 8 | 8
115 x 5 | 8
125 x 3 | 8
135 x 3 | 8
155 x 1 | 8
95 x 10 | 8

Seated Dips
170 x 20
190 x 20
210 x 15
230 x 10 (2)

Row Machine 
170 x 15
215 x 12 (3)

Triceps OH Press
52 x 15
62 x 15 (3)

Sup Grip Pullups (to chest)
8 (3)

Xplode Chest Press
250 x 5 (5)
160 x 12 (2)

Pushups | DB Curl
20 | 35 x 10  / 20 | 35 x 10  (2)

* hanging stretch 1 minute

* Back at LTF this week;   Wanted to shoot around be I lifted but both courts had games going on....I'll time again today.

**  First time training WITHOUT wrist braces since surgery #2 back in October 2012.....Felt great - no pain 

Weight 192
Waist 36.5


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 4, 2014)

3/4/14

*Notes:*
Looking back at the last three months I have not seen the expected reduction in inches or weight....I've maintained about the same weight 192-193 and waist has stayed 36.5 - 37.   I'm adding basketball on Sunday mornings to help spark some change in metabolism.   Diet has been fairly good.  Still eating lots of broccoli and peppers, yogurt, almonds and a ton of water.   No more protein bars.   Lunch is usually a sandwich or leftovers from the night before along with veggies.    Once thing I could cut out is the creamer for my coffee.   Since I have 4 cups a day - the flavored creamer adds up to roughly 180 cals (total) which isn't excessive...just empty cals.

The other change is to add HIIT training in before/after my weights - I'll try adding jump rope today.   I'll shoot for 1000 jumps before and after my weights.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 5, 2014)

3/5/14

*Lower*

5 min on Row machine

Trapbar deads
225 x 10
275 x 8
325 x 3
275 x 8 (3)
225 x 15
* first time doing deads without wrist brace.

Box Jump
30" x 10 (3)

Hanging Leg Raise
20 (2)

Trunk Pulldown
97 x 20 (3)

OH Squat 95 x 5 (2)

OH Lunge 65 x 5 (2)

Row Machine 
3 min

Stretch and Hot tub

Weight 192
Waist 36.5

** Got 6 days in a row in the gym - 4 weights and 2 basketball;  Trying to spark my metabolism.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 5, 2014)

......forgot 

Goblet KB Squat
24KG x 20 (2)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 6, 2014)

3/5/14

Upper

* shot for 15 minutes to warmup

Smith Bench
185 x 10
205 x 6
225 x 5
245 x 3 (3)
225 x 5
185 x 13

T-row
135 x 10
160 x 5 (3)

OH Triceps Rope Press
70 x 15 (4)

Sup grip pullups
13, 12

DB Curl
40 x 10 (3)

Treadmill 
10 minutes 5.0 incline / 4.0 speed

Weight 190.5
Waist 36.25

* made some progress on my weight/waist measurement this week.   I've kept my diet pretty healthy - also I've exercised 7 days in a row.    I'll hit lower tonight and either take Friday or Sunday off.

It looks like Wednesday and Sunday are a good days to shoot/ball based on the gym/family schedule...   There are league games on Tuesday and Thursday.  We'll see how the busy the bball gym is Friday.

Happy to be lifting without my wrist braces.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 7, 2014)

3/6/14

*Lower*

* 5 min on tread

Squat 
185 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 3
245 x 3
225 x 5 (4)

SLDL
135 x 10 (3)
* low back sore

Box Jump 30" 
10 (3)

Extentions 
120 x 15
160 x 12 (3)

Lying Leg Raise
30 (3)

Hanging Leg Raise
20 (2)

Ab Wheel
15 (3)

Trunk Pulldowns
97 x 15 (3)

5 min on tread

Weight 191
Waist 36.5


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 10, 2014)

3/7/14

Upper

Row, pullups, bench and Dips (standard program)


3/8/14

Ball - 2 games 

3/9/14

OFF - outdoor shoveling and pick-axing the snow for 2 hours
Pulled a back muscle (left side) on 3/5/14.  Trying to use heat to stretch out....upper back/neck pain when I look down.    NBD - just popping some ibu, heating and stretching.  Probably needed a rest day....exercised 10 days in a row.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 10, 2014)

i am so sick of fricken snow.  would you believe that we still have snow on the ground here from the beginning of february!  Im sure it isn't anything you're not used to over where you are, but over here, this is unheard of.  I mean, we get big snow storms, but usually the snow will all melt away within a week or so, this has been over a month and a half.  It's still in the 30s here too, we should be upper 40s every day now at least.

And I'll say that I too have had issues with shovelling and working out.  I would never skip a workout because I had to shovel, but shoveling is no joke, especially when it's a foot of snow


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 11, 2014)

Stewart14 said:


> i am so sick of fricken snow.  would you believe that we still have snow on the ground here from the beginning of february!  Im sure it isn't anything you're not used to over where you are, but over here, this is unheard of.  I mean, we get big snow storms, but usually the snow will all melt away within a week or so, this has been over a month and a half.  It's still in the 30s here too, we should be upper 40s every day now at least.
> 
> And I'll say that I too have had issues with shoveling and working out.  I would never skip a workout because I had to shovel, but shoveling is no joke, especially when it's a foot of snow



I hear ya....This year we have recorded the 2nd most snow ever in Michigan.   84" of snow!  The record is 93" set in 1880.    I spent another 2 hours last night clearing the ice and snow.  It began to melt which is starting to cause flooding.   We are expected to get between 4-7" tonight.   I'm ready to move to Florida 

Back to the gym today.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 12, 2014)

3/11/14

UPPER

* 5 min on tread

Front/Side Raise
Band pull-aparts
Pushups

== Warmed up ==

Corner Press
50 x 20 (2)
75 x 10 
50 x 20

Pullups
11 (4)

Smith Bench
185 x 15
225 x 3 | 3 | 3 RP
205 x 8 (4)

Facepull
52 x 20 (3)

T-Row
135 x 5 (6)

Triceps OH 
62 x 15+ (3)

DB Curl 40 x 15 (2)

Kept weights light/medium - still stretching out left upper back pull.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 12, 2014)

3/10/14

1.8 Mile Walk at lunch

3/11/14

1.8 Mile walk at lunch

Blew the diet this past weekend.  Back to 191 this morning.  

Weight 191
Waist 36.5


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 14, 2014)

3/13/14

UPPER

* 4 min on tread

Front/Side Raise
Band pull-aparts
Pushups

== Warmed up ==

Smith Bench
185 x 12
205 x 8 (4)
225 x 4, 3, 3
185 x 12
135 x 18

Pullups
13, 5, 6, 7 

Seated Dips
190 x 20
210 x 15
230 x 10
210 x 12
190 x 16

T-Row
135 x 5, 6, 7, 8

Triceps OH
62 x 15+ (3)

DB Curl 
45 x 12 (2)

Pushup 
25, 25

* 4 min on tread

Kept weights light/medium - still stretching out left upper back pull.   Feeling better - been hot tubbing;   
No legs this week.  Tweaked left groin hopping last Saturday;  Still have some pain - damn basketball.

Weight 192
Waist - 36.25


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 15, 2014)

3/15/14

Upper

* shot for 20 min

DB Press
60 x 12 (3)

Pullups
10 (4)

Dips
25, 18, 15

Row
215 x 12 (4)

Tricep OH Press
62 x 20 (3)
67 x 15

Straight arm pulldown
67 x 20 (2)

CP
50 x 10 | 10 | 10 |10 (3)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 16, 2014)

3/16/14

5 games of ball


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 18, 2014)

3/17/14

*Upper*

* shot for 15 minutes to warm up

Smith
185 x 5 (3) Tempo 4010
225 x 3 (2)
185 x 15, 12

T-Row
135 x 5
145 x 5
155 x 5

Push Press
95 x 10 (3)
115 x 4 (2)

Pullups
10 (4)

OH Triceps Rope
67 x 15 (3)

Straight Arm Pulldowns
67 x 15 (3)

Face Pull 
62 x 12 (3)

Dips
20, 16

DB Curl
45 x 10, 11

Bench 
135 x 30

* Solid workout today; Back is feeling better;  Been getting some good stretching in during my sets;  

Still have a (L) groin pull so no legs.   Will try squatting later this week;   Tweaked it 9 days ago (playing ball);  Still able to get around the court - just uncomfortable in certain positions when I squat down.

Waist 36.25
Weight 191.5


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 18, 2014)

3/18/14

1.5 mile walk at lunch


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 20, 2014)

3/19/14

*FULL*

* shot for 15 minutes

Band pullaparts
25 (3)

Corner Press
50 x 15 (3)

T-bar Row
145 x 6 (3)

Dips | Pull ups (2 second hold at bottom of dips and top of pullups)
5 | 5 (3)

DB Press
60 x 22, 18, 17

Smith CG Press
185 x 10
205 x 8 (3)
235 x 3 (3)
185 x 8

Squat
135 x 8 (3), 10 (2) 
* left groin feeling better

DB SLDL
60 x 15

Facepull
62 x 20

Straight Armed Pulldown
67 x 15+ (3)

Triceps OH Press
67 x 15+ (3)

Leg Press
180 x 30 (2)
230 x 20 (2)

Waist 36.5
Weight 193


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 22, 2014)

3/21/14

*Full*

* 5 min on tread

Front/side raise
Pullaparts
Pushups

== Warmed up

Smith CG Press
185 x 10
225 x 5
205 x 10 (2)
185 x 12

Trapbar Deads
225 x 10 (2)
275 x 5 (2)
315 x 3 (2)
275 x 5
225 x 10

Squat
135 x 10
185 x 5 (2)
225 x 3 (2)

Pulldowns
170 x 8 (2)

Pullups
BW +45 x 3 (3)

Bench
185 x 5 (3)

Ab Wheel
20 (2)

Tread
5 min


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 24, 2014)

3/23/14

Basketball

5 games


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 25, 2014)

3/24/14

*UPPER*

* 5 min on tread

Smith Bench
185 x 10
225 x 3
265 x 2, 1, 1, 1
225 x 6, 5, 5, 5
185 x 12, 10

T-Row
155 x 6, 5, 5, 5

CP
50 x 15
75 x 8
50 x 15, 15

Pullups
12
BW +50 x 3, 3, 3
10

Dips
25, 19, 17

DB Curl
50 x 7, 6, 6

Triceps OH Rope
62 x 15, 15, 15

Reverse Fly
30 x 15, 15, 15

Weight 193
Waist 36.5

** Groin and Hamstring are sore from balling;  3/25/14 will be a light leg day with lots of stretching and hot tubbing.  I stayed injury free for 6 months with no basketball - just lifting;  Now that I started balling again I started getting hurt...damn it.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 25, 2014)

Hey YM, finally made it back around.  I see nothing much has changed in here.  Nice work!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 27, 2014)

Pylon said:


> Hey YM, finally made it back around.  I see nothing much has changed in here.  Nice work!



Thanks.....business as usual


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 27, 2014)

3/26/14

*UPPER*

* focus was volume with medium weight

Smith bench
135 x 20
185 x 5, 10
205 x 8
185 x 5 (5) * slow tempo

T-bar Row
135 x 5 (3)
160 x 3 (3)

Pullups
8 (6)

Seated Dips
210 x 12, 10 (3)

DB Curl
45 x 10 (2)

Standing DB Press
45 x 10 (2)

Curl / Standing Press Combo
45 x 8

Triceps OH Rope
62 x 20 (4)

Side Raise
15 x 10 (3)

Dork Row
15 x 15 (3)

Weight 193
Waist 36.5

Going to take the next 4 days off to let my body heal up - especially my legs.  Basketball has caused a couple muscle pulls (left groin and right hamstring).


----------



## Pylon (Mar 27, 2014)

Loving the new avi!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 1, 2014)

Pylon said:


> Loving the new avi!



Thanks....that's my little brawler  LOL


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 1, 2014)

3/31/14

1.25M walk at lunch

*Upper*

* took a much needed 4 days off from the gym

Smith Bench
185 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 3
245 x 3
255 x 3
265 x 2, 2
225 x 6, 5, 5
185 x 12, 10

Face Pull
62 x 20, 20, 20

Straight Armed Pulldowns
62 x 15, 15, 15

T-Row
135 x 5, 5
160 x 3, 3
135 x 5, 5

Incline DB Press
60 x 15, 12, 10

Weighted Pullups
BW x 8
BW +40 x 3, 3,
BW +65 x 2, 2
BW +40 x 5

Dips
20, 16, 15

Wide Grip Pullups
8, 8, 8

Band Pullaparts
10, 10, 10

Side Raise/Front Raise
15 x 10 / 15 x 10 (3 sets)

* Hot tub and foam roll

Weight 193
Waist 36.25

* Left groin still sore but getting better.  It's taking a long time for some of these nagging injuries to heal.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 3, 2014)

4/1/14
1.5 Mile Walk

4/2/14
1.5 Mile Walk

Took the last two days off the gym to enjoy some spring weather, get the yard raked and give my legs a couple more days of rest.  Groin and hamstring are feeling better.   Back to the gym tonight to see how Deadlifts and Squats go.   Might do a FB workout and take Friday off too.  I found my body responds better with 72 hrs of rest compared to 48.

Weight: 190 (target is 185)
Waist: 36.25 (target sub 35')

Diet has been good.    Fish tacos last night,  Crab legs and steak the night before.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 4, 2014)

4/3/14

Full

5 min on tread

Front/Side Raise warmup
===

Smith Bench
185 x 10 
225 x 3
245 x 2 (7), 3

T-Row
135 x 8
170 x 3 (5)
135 x 8, 8

Trapbar Deads
225 x 10 (4)

Pullups
BW x 8
BW +50 x 3 (5)

Dips
20, 18, 12

Trapbar Farmers Walk
225 x 40 steps (5)

* Felt good today;  Trying something new on the bench (Density Training from T-nation);  

http://www.t-nation.com/training/8-x-2-and-hybrid-density-training

Left groin felt stable - not fully healed yet;  No Hamstring issue;  Overall - good session today;  Off on Friday and back at it on Saturday.

Weight: 191
Waist: 36 (1 more inch to go...will shoot to hit 35" waist by May 1)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 7, 2014)

4/5/13

*Full*

* 5 min on tread

Front/Side Raise
15   x 10 (2)

DB Curl | Press
40 x 5, 8, 8

Hang Press
95 x 10 (3)

Weighted Pullup
BW +50 x 4 (4)

Squat
135 x 10 (3)

SLDL 
135 x 10 (3)

Triceps OH Press
62 x 15 (3)

Face Pull / Straight Armed Pulldown
52 x 15 | 15 (3)

Machine Row
140 x 5
160 x 5
180 x 5


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 7, 2014)

4/6/14

*Core*

* shot for 20 minutes (left groin improving)

Pallop Press
Hanging Leg Raise
Trunk Pulldowns
Floor Wipers
Saxon Bends

Weight: 190 
Waist: 36.25


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 9, 2014)

4/8/14

1.5 M walk at Lunch

*Full (after work)*

* 5 min on tread

Smith Bench
245 x 2 (5)
245 x 3 (3)

T-Row
145 x 5, 8, 7

Squat
185 x 5 (5) - felt OK

Dips
20, 16, 15

Weighted Pullups
BW +50 x 4, 3, 3, 3

OH Triceps 
62 x 15 (3)

Facepull 
62 x 15 (3)

Deads
225 x 10 (3)

Weight: 190


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 9, 2014)

.....forgot 

Hang Clean/Press
115 x 3 (3)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 10, 2014)

4/9/14

1.5 M walk

4/10/14

1.5 M walk

- gym later today.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 11, 2014)

4/10/14

*Fullbody
*
* 4 min on tread

Facepulls/Straight Armed Pulldowns
52 x 15  | 15 (3)

Pullups
10 (2)

Bench
185 x 5 (6)

TB Deads
275 x 5 (6)

Seated Dips
230 x 10 (3)

DB Row
80 x 10 (2)
105 x 10 (2)

Squat
215 x 3 (3)

* left groin feeling better; Not ready for bball yet;  Since I cannot go all out on lower I decided to do some FB workouts.   Looking forward to no gym and nice weather today;

Waist: 36
Weight: 191


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 14, 2014)

4/12/14

1.5M Walk and Paddle Boat around the lake

4/13/14

1.5M Walk and Soccer with little man

Weight: 191

4/14/14 

.....< gym tonight >

It was nice to stay out of the gym this weekend.  Good family time and got lots of home projects done.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 16, 2014)

4/15/14

*Fullbody*

* 5 min on tread

Front/side raise
Band pull-aparts
Pushups

 === warmed up ===

Smith Bench
245 x 3 (6), x 2 (2)
185 x 11

T-Row
155 x 3
165 x 3
175 x 3
145 x 8, 7

Squat
225 x 3 (5) 

Weighted Pullups
BW +45 x 3 (3)
BW +70 x 2
BW +90 x 1 *definitely weaker than I was before surgery but getting back into heavier sets;  Prior surgery reps were 4 x BW +90; 1RM was 135
BW +45 x 3

Weighted Dips
BW +45 x 8, 8, 7

Reverse Fly / Pushup Superset
30 x 15 / 30
30 x 15  / 25

Weight: 191
Waist: 36.25


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 21, 2014)

4/19/14

*Fullbody*

* shot for 15 minutes

Squat
195 x 5 (5)

Hang Clean & Press
135 x 3 (5)

Pullups
10 (4)

- quick workout; 40 minutes - just the basics


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 23, 2014)

4/22/14

*Fullbody*

Weighted Pullups
BW +45 x 5 (3)

Smith Bench
245 x 3 (8)

TB Deads
295 x 5
355 x 1 (3)
295 x 5 (3)

Machine Row
245 x 8 (3)

Dips
24, 20, 17

Squat
225 x 3 (4)

* 1M walk at lunch

Weight: 191
Waist: 36.5


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 25, 2014)

4/24/14

1.5 M walk at lunch

Weight:191


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 28, 2014)

4/25/14

*Fullbody*

* 5 min on tread

T-Row
135 x 5
145 x 3
155 x 3
165 x 3
135 x 10 (2)

DB Press
65 x 20
80 x 8 (3)

Pullups
15, 12, 10

Squat
185 x 5
235 x 3
255 x 2
185 x 10 (2)

DB SLDL
35 x 20
55 x 12 (3)

OH Triceps
72 x 15 (3)

DB Curl
40 x 12 (3)

Dips
27
22
19

Lying leg raise
20 (3)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 28, 2014)

4/28/14

Weight:  189.5 
Waist: 36.0

Goal is for my waist to be under 35"   Not as concerned about what I weigh since I do not compete except with the mirror, my board shorts and trying to find a damn wetsuit that fits.   I look best around 185.    Still shooting for the 10" drop - between 8-9" now.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 29, 2014)

4/28/14

*Fullbody*

* 5 min on tread

Ab Wheel 
10 (2)

Trapbar Deads * need to work on grip.
315 x 3 (5)

Smith Floor Press
245 x 5 (5)

Pullups
12, 8, 8

Seated Dips
250 x 10, 8, 8

Row Machine
245 x 12, 10, 10

DB Lunge
35 x 10 (3)

Hanging Leg Raise
20 (2)

Pushups
50, 25, 25

Weight: 188
Waist: 36

Hot tub 20 minutes

* I stopped snacking on almonds, bars and whatever "healthy" food all day long.  I may have discovered why I was having a hard time dropping inches and pounds.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 1, 2014)

4/30/14

*Fullbody*

* 5 min on tread

Push press
135 x 3
145 x 3, 3, 3

Squat
225 x 3,3,5,3

Pullups
13, 10, 10

Dips
28
22

Facepull
62 x 15 , 15

OH Triceps
72 x 15, 15

Trapbar Farmers Walk
235 x 60, 60, 60 steps

DB Curl
45 x 10, 10, 10

SLDL
235 x 4, 4, 4 

* Hot tub

Weight: 190
Waist: 36


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 1, 2014)

4/30/14

*Fullbody*

* 5 min on tread

Push press
135 x 3
145 x 3, 3, 3

Squat
225 x 3,3,5,3

Pullups
13, 10, 10

Dips
28
22

Facepull
62 x 15 , 15

OH Triceps
72 x 15, 15

Trapbar Farmers Walk
235 x 60, 60, 60 steps

DB Curl
45 x 10, 10, 10

SLDL
235 x 4, 4, 4 

* Hot tub

Weight: 190
Waist: 36


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 8, 2014)

5/2-4/14

Built and installed new Boat Hoist over the weekend.  Lot of (dead) lifting and over head pressing to get it in place - not to mention the water was about 50'.

5/7/14

Garage workout

Pullups, BW Rows, Goblet Squat, Overhead Press, BW Triceps Press and Curls.

*Finally got my hoist adjusted and level.  Last phase is to install the Canopy top.   Workouts have been random due to all the outdoor activities the last few weeks.   Finally cancelled my LTF membership after 15 years of going to that gym.   It added 20-30 minutes to my commute - plus the main reason I was going there was to play ball on the weekend - which I haven't done in 4-5 weeks due to a left groin pull.   Summer is here so it's time to get on the lake more.     Plan is to do 2 FB workouts during the week plus wakesurf/board, outdoor lifting/sprinting from home on the weekends and nice days during the week.

Weight: 190
Waist: 36


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 13, 2014)

5/8 - 5/11 

No weights but 1.5 M walk at lunch.   

5/12/14

Starting a 2 days per week FB program for a couple weeks to allow me to get things ready for summer time.   

Row machine - 2 minutes to warmup
Foam Roll

Pullups
8 (2) 

Smith Bench
255 x 3, 2, 2
225 x 6, 6, 6

4" Deficit TB Deads  
315 x 3, 3, 3
365 x 2
385 x 1
365 x 3
315 x 5
225 x 15

TB Farmers Walk
225 x 50, 40, 40 steps

T-bar Row
135 x 8, 8, 8

Dips
24, 20, 18

Ab Wheel
15, 15, 15

Hot tub 
==============

Waist 35.75
Weight: 188

Been watching my diet much closer during the week.   Weekends still need some work.   Goal still to get waist under 35" which should put my weight around 182-186


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 14, 2014)

5/13/14

1M walk at lunch


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 16, 2014)

5/14/14

1M walk at lunch

5/15/14

*Fullbody*

* 5 min on tread

Squat
135 x 10 (2)
185 x 5
205 x 5
235 x 3 (3)
185 x 10 (3)
135 x 10 - speed

DB Bench
70 x 10
80 x 10
* nagging right shoulder so I stopped

Machine Row
245 x 10, 10

Triceps OH Rope Press
62 x 15
72 x 10
* stopped - shoulder

DB Curl
40 x 10
50 x 6, 6

DB Snatch
40 x 5
70 x 3, 3, 3

Lying Leg lifts
25, 25, 25

Ab Wheel
10, 10 * abs sore

Waist: 36
Weight: 189

Eating well and the 1M walks are keeping waist line in check.   Still keeping busying prepping the boat and storage for boat things, surfboards and SUPs.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 20, 2014)

5/19/14

*Fullbody*

* 2 min on row machine

** Foam Roll

Ab Wheel
15, 15, 15

Smith Bench
255 x 3 (3) - goal for the day
225 x 6, 5, 5

Trapbar Deads - * warmed up on 4" platform to improve stretch
315 x 3 *
365 x 2 *
375 x 1 *
405 x 1 
425 x 0 ** grip failed 1/2 way up
315 x 10, 10 *

Weighted Pullups
BW +40 x 5, 5, 5

Seated Dip
230 x 12
250 x 10
270 x 6, 6

T-bar Row
135 x 10, 10, 10

Lying Leg Lifts
25, 25, 25

2' Box Jump
10, 10, 10

All done in less than 60 minutes.

*** Great workout today.   Happy my left groin seems to be healing up.   Lifting twice a week (instead of 4-5 times) has given me some time to heal up and work on my boat projects.   Hope to be wakesurfing this weekend.    Currently coaching my son's flag football team on Sunday's.  3-0 so far 

Diet is pretty clean.  Have less than an inch to go on < 35" taped waist goal.  Weight should be around 184-85

Weight: 187.5
Waist: 35.75


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 22, 2014)

5/21/14

1.3 M walk

Weight: 186.5
Waist: 35.75

I haven't seen the mid 180's since last September/October time frame (got up to 195 in December). Mid 180's is were I want to stay.  Hitting the gym tonight.   

=== GOALS ===

Working on some new goals by July 4th (6 weeks)

Weight: 185 (Current 186.5)
Waist: < 35 (Current 35.75)

Deadlift BW x 2.5 = 465 (Current 405)
Squat BW x 2 = 370 (Current 275) 
Pullup BW x 1.5 = BW +95 (Current BW +90)
Bench BW x 1.5 = 280 (Current 245)

1.5 Mile run under 11 minutes (How did this end up in here????)  Since I'm not playing BBall anymore I need some kind of goal for my conditioning.  I'm not a fan of running - so that's my motivation - get it done fast!!

I think Squatting will be the most challenging .... We'll see.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 23, 2014)

5/22/14

1M walk at lunch

Fullbody - after work

* 5 min on tread

Squat
245 x 3 (3)
195 x 10 (2)

DB Bench
85 x 10 (2)

T-Row
145 x 5
160 x 5
170 x 4, 4

Triceps OH Rope Press
70 x 15
80 x 15

DB Curl
40 x 12 (2)

Incline Smith
185 x 10 (2)

Shrug
185 x 15 (2)

SLDL
185 x 10 (2)

Waist: 35.5
Weight: 186.5


----------



## Double D (May 24, 2014)

Still looking pretty good. Awesome to see youre still posting here!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 27, 2014)

Double D said:


> Still looking pretty good. Awesome to see youre still posting here!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2



Hey DD.....I was just thinking about the old gang of posters.   It's pretty quiet in here.   Much different that a couple years ago.   LOL      It's great to keep going back to look at old workouts and numbers.   

How are things on your end???


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 27, 2014)

5/24/14
1M walk

5/25/14
1M walk
1 hour Standup Paddle board
25 min of Wake boarding
25 min of Wake Surfing

5/26/14
1M walk

5/27/14 
Gym tonight.....and Friday then back on the water for the weekend.

Weight 186.5
Waist 35.5


----------



## Double D (May 27, 2014)

It doesnt make mych sense. What exactly happened around here? Literally no one is here

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 28, 2014)

5/27/14

*Fullbody*

* 5 min on tread
** Foam Roll
*** RIs 60 seconds

DB Bench
85 x 8, 7, 6, 5, 4, 3 
* I liked this setup.   Next time I'll start at 9 reps and work my way down to 3; Once I get to 10 reps at 85 I'll go up to 90 x 8.   Something new to try.....This will keep my reps between 33-52.

Trapbar Deads
315 x 3 
365 x 1
365 x 2 
315 x 5, 5, 5
* Planning on going for 425 today but low back was sore from all the boarding this weekend

Dips
20, 20, 20

T-bar Row
135 x 5
145 x 5
160 x 5
170 x 5
135 x 10

OH Triceps Rope
70 x 15, 15, 15

Corner Press
50 x 10, 10, 10

Box Jump 18"
10

Box Jump Over 18"
10

Step ups 18"
10, 10

Weight: 185 (GOAL!!)
Waist: 35.5  - still have at least 1/2" to go

Diet is good.  Limited snacking and lots of veggies/fruit (broccoli, cauliflower, red peppers, bananas and apples)
1M walks are helping plus its nice to get outside during lunch for 25 minutes or so


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 28, 2014)

Double D said:


> It doesnt make mych sense. What exactly happened around here? Literally no one is here
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2



Not sure where people went.   My posts slowed down for a couple months (about two years ago) when I got injured and when I started my daily post it was like a ghost town.   Jersey and Stewart14 still post once in a while - even Burner stop posting.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 2, 2014)

5/28/14
1.5M walk

=========

5/29/14 
Rained out

=========

5/30/14
1.5M walk

=========

5/31/14

Fullbody

* shot baskets to warmup; Last day at Lifetime Fitness;  Back to World Gym;

TB Deadlift
315 x 3
365 x 3
315 x 6, 8, 10

Smith Bench (Wave method - read about this on T-nation; Started at 80% of my 3RM;  Used 45 second Rest Intervals)
215 x 3
225 x 3
235 x 3 // Wave 1 complete
225 x 3
235 x 3
245 x 3 // Wave 2 complete
235 x 3
245 x 2 * failed to make 3 so I stopped
.........//  Wave 3 failed on second of three sets so I repped out my last set
205 x 10

Weighted Sup Grip Pullups
BW +50 x 5 (3 sets)

T-Row
145 x 10 (3 sets)

* Done

Headed out for some Wakeboarding;   Had some of my best runs ever along with some major wipeouts.

=========

6/1/14

Early morning Wakeboarding;   Not as good of a day for my jumps but I did not disappoint with my massive crashes  LOL    Back to the gym Monday.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 3, 2014)

6/2/14

*Fullbody*

* warmed up on tread

Smith Bench (Wave method - read about this on T-nation; Used 45 second Rest Intervals)
225 x 3
235 x 3 
245 x 3 // Wave 1 complete
235 x 3
245 x 3
255 x 3 // Wave 2 complete
245 x 3
255 x 3 
265 x 1 * failed to make Wave 3 so I stopped; As long as I keep making Wave 1 & 2 I'll add 10 lbs to my starting weight;   Next Bench will start at 235;

215 x 8

Squat
225 x 5
245 x 3
225 x 5 (3)

Sup Grip Pullups
12, 10, 10

Seated Dips
130 x 15, 12, 15

OH Triceps Press
70 x 20, 18, 15

Straight Armed Pulldowns
70 x 15, 15

Facepull
40 x 12, 12

Standing 1 armed DB Press
40 x 12, 10, 10

Waist: 35.5
Weight: 186.5

I really like the Wave method on the bench it's a challenging 10 minutes focused on med/heavy weight and short RIs.


----------



## Double D (Jun 4, 2014)

You seriously have some of the coolest workouts. Always have.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 5, 2014)

Double D said:


> You seriously have some of the coolest workouts. Always have.



Thanks DD.   I always try to keep learning and trying new programs.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 5, 2014)

6/4/14

*Fullbody*

* 3 min on tread
** foam roll

*T-Row*
135 x 10 (3 sets) * tempo 4211 = GREAT STRETCH

*Smith Bench *(Wave method - 45 seconds RIs)
235 x 3 
245 x 3 
255 x 3 // Wave 1 complete
245 x 3
255 x 3
265 x 2 // Wave 2 failed (damn) - Shooting for 3 reps
255 x 3
265 x 1 * Done - the 45 second RIs caught up to me.

225 x 11 (Rest Pause Set - 6/3/2)

*Deadlift*
315 x 3 (3 sets)

*Hang Clean*
135 x 8 (3 sets)

*Corner Press*
OB +50 x 20/20/20/20 (alternated arms every 20 reps so each set was 40 reps per arm)   (3 rounds so a total of 120 reps per arm)

*Ab Wheel*
15 (3 sets)

*Pullups*
12 (3 sets)

*Front Raise/Side Raise Superset*
20 x 15/15 (3 sets)

* Hot tub for 20 minutes.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 5, 2014)

6/5/14

1.5M walk at lunch

Weight:186.5
Waist: 35.5


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 9, 2014)

6/7/14

*Home Bootcamp*
* I set up some stations in the yard and trained some neighbors

*Cycle*
20 Pushups
Boat Trailer Farmers Walk  75 steps (1000 lb trailer - not sure what the tongue weight was - probably about 250ish)  
10 Pullups
1 min on Heavy Bag
Goblet Squat 50lbs x 20 
2 min run around the block
===================
*Rest for 45 seconds after cycle - no rest between exercises within the cycle - then repeat 4 times

It took about 8 minutes per cycle; so just under 40 min total workout.   The running was the hardest part for me;  Pace was 7-8 MPH.  No rowing in the cycle because we went wake boarding after the workout - that's a good row workout 

Think I'm going run the bootcamp every Saturday or Sunday.  It beats going to the gym.   I know all four of us were sweating like crazy....LOL


----------



## Double D (Jun 9, 2014)

DiD you make any money off your boot camp? I was to the point where I had 16 people and I was making $20 a person. 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 9, 2014)

Double D said:


> DiD you make any money off your boot camp? I was to the point where I had 16 people and I was making $20 a person.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2



No....not yet.   The first time is always free......like a crack dealer.   LOL   I was thinking about providing an after workout shake and charging $15 for 45 min workout and a shake.      I wouldn't charge these guys...They are always helping me out with something around the house or boat.   I would charge their friends though.

What was your experience like running the bootcamp?   Got any tips for me??

Thanks.


----------



## Double D (Jun 9, 2014)

Well ive been a cpt for eight years now and currently a director of personal training at one of our st.louis locations. I think in large groups its easiest to time a station. When i was running them from home i did it three days a week. One class at 5am and one at 6:30pm. Got hectic but i prolly had 25 group people so money was not bad for a.secondary income. Ant specific questions? I did my pricing at 2 or 3 times a week sessions the longer i got into it. So if a person trained 2/wk-1month it was.$130...3 times a week was $175. That way if people didnt show i still made money

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 10, 2014)

Double D said:


> Well ive been a cpt for eight years now and currently a director of personal training at one of our st.louis locations. I think in large groups its easiest to time a station. When i was running them from home i did it three days a week. One class at 5am and one at 6:30pm. Got hectic but i prolly had 25 group people so money was not bad for a.secondary income. Ant specific questions? I did my pricing at 2 or 3 times a week sessions the longer i got into it. So if a person trained 2/wk-1month it was.$130...3 times a week was $175. That way if people didnt show i still made money
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2



Thanks for the info.   That helps.    My wife has started her own Running and Fitness company so I'm looking for some business models to help her/us structure the costs appropriately.   I just love training so I might run a weekend bootcamp to get more guys interested.  I'll PM you any specific ?s.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 10, 2014)

6/9/14

*Fullbody*

* warmed up on tread

Smith Bench (Wave method - used 45 second Rest Intervals)
235 x 3
245 x 3
255 x 3 // Wave 1 complete
245 x 3
255 x 3
265 x 2 // Wave 2 failed - shooting for 3
255 x 3
265 x 2
275 x 1 // Wave 3 goes "3 reps - 2 reps - 1 rep" as the weight goes up

235 x 8 Rest Pause

Squat
225 x 5 (3) - ATG nice and slow

Weighted Pullups
BW +25 x 5
BW +50 x 3
BW +75 x 3
BW +75 x 3 | BW +50 x 3 | BW +25 x 3 | BW x 3 (dropset)

Weighted Dips
BW +25 x 15, 10, 8

Straight Armed Pulldowns
60 x 15, 15, 15 - super slow

Standing 1 armed DB Press
40 x 12, 12, 12

Waist: 35.5
Weight: 185.5

* I like the wave method on the bench.  I'm going to stay with the "3/3/3 on the first two waves and 3/2/1 on the last wave" this week.  I'm getting about 25 reps per workout twice a week.

Next week I"m moving to 7/5/3 setup for all 3 waves to get more volume.  This should give me 45 reps over 3 waves.   I plan on lifting at the gym twice per week with one bootcamp style program at home - no benching for the bootcamp workout - just pushups.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 10, 2014)

6/9/14

1.5M walk at lunch


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 10, 2014)

6/10/14

1.5M walk at lunch


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 12, 2014)

6/11/14

*Fullbody*

* 3 min on tread

Smith Bench 
3/2/1 Wave method - 45 seconds RIs
245 x 3
255 x 2
265 x 1 // Wave 1 complete
255 x 3
265 x 1 // Wave 2 failed (damn) - Shooting for 2 reps; after 10 seconds got my second rep
275 x 1  // Finished Wave 2

Smith Bench
7/5/3 Wave - 60 second RIs (Started at 75% 1RM)
205 x 7
215 x 5
225 x 3 // Wave 1 complete
215 x 7
225 x 4 // Wave 2 failed (shooting for 5) - after 10 seconds completed last rep
235 x 2 (failed shooting for 3)

185 x 18 (Rest Pause Set - 9/5/4)

Deadlift
315 x 5 (5 sets)

Hang Clean
135 x 8
145 x 5
155 x 3
135 x 8

Triceps OH Press
60 x 20 (4 sets)

T-Row
135 x 12, 10, 8

* Hot tub for 20 minutes. 

** Overall a solid FB workout.   Ran out of time to hit shoulders but got enough reps on bench (55 reps) today.  Ran the 3/2/1 wave for 6 workouts;  Switching to 7/5/3 for 6 workouts then re-assess.

Weight 186.5
Waist 35.5


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2014)

I always want to do cleans.  But my triceps and my wrist mobility will not allow me to. And I'm too lazy to fix it ha

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 12, 2014)

Double D said:


> I always want to do cleans.  But my triceps and my wrist mobility will not allow me to. And I'm too lazy to fix it ha
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2



Cleans ROCK!   I haven't been able to do them for almost two years due to wrist reconstruction surgery in 2012.   Wrist is fine but I'm feeling them in my traps


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 17, 2014)

6/14/14

*Home Bootcamp Circut*
Goblet Squat 50lbs x 25
Pullups 10
Triceps Bodyweight Overhead Press 20
Boat Trailer Walk 40 yards
Pushups 20
Bodyweight Row 20
Jump Rope 100
Overhead Walking Lunge with 4 x 4 x 10 board

_1 Minutes Rest (Repeat 4 times)_

GREAT workout today!!  

Went Wakeboarding after working out.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 18, 2014)

6/17/14

*Fullbody*

* 3 min on tread

Smith Bench
3/2/1 Wave method - 60 seconds RIs
255 x 3
265 x 2
275 x 1 // Wave 1 complete
265 x 3
275 x 1 // Wave 2 failed (damn) - Shooting for 2 reps; after 10 seconds got my second rep
285 x 1 // Finished Wave 2
295 x 0  - tried just for fun....missed.

Smith Bench 
7/5/3 Wave - 60 second RIs
215 x 7
225 x 5 
235 x 3 // Wave 1 complete
225 x 5  // Wave 2 failed - after 10 seconds completed rep #6, after 10 seconds completed last rep (#7)
235 x 4  * after 10 seconds completed last rep (#5)
245 x 3  
- 2 minute break - 
185 x 22 (Rest Pause Set - 14/4/4) - 4 more than last week

Deadlift
325 x 5 (5 sets) 

Weighted Dips
BW +45 x 6, 7, 7

Weighted Pullups
BW +45 x 5, 4, 4

Standing 1 Armed DB Press
40 x 10 (3 sets)

Hang Clean
135 x 9 (3 sets)
* really feeling these in my traps

* Hot tub for 30 minutes.

Great session today.  I'm loving the fullbody program - 3 times a week.   No joint issues and lots for free time outside the gym.  All workouts take less than 60 minutes to complete.   Waist has stopped shrinking - currently 35.5" at largest spot (belly button).  34.5" at naval and ribs - would like to get to 34.5" all the way down my core -  with body weight between 180 - 185.

Weight 187
Waist 35.5


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 20, 2014)

6/19/14

*Fullbody*

* warmed up on tread

Smith Bench 7/5/3 (Wave method - used 60 second Rest Intervals)
215 x 7
225 x 5
235 x 3 // Wave 1 complete
225 x 6 * rest 10 seconds  then finished last rep
235 x 5
245 x 3 // Wave 2 complete
235 x 5 ** done
(Total 35 reps)

185 x 23 (15/4/4) Rest Pause

Squat
235 x 5, 3, 3, 3, 3 

T-bar Row
145 x 10, 8, 8 - Long Stretch at the bottom (feels awesome!!)

Seated Dips
130 x 15, 10, 8

DB Curl
45 x 12, 10, 10

OH Triceps Press
60 x 20, 20, 20

* I've found by my 4-5th set using the wave method on the bench my strength decreases.  The 3 rep sets are easiest even at heavier wet.  I'm lovin the 3 days a week program.  Upper body appears to be getting bigger while keeping my waist in check.  Would still like to drop one more inch on my waist but not sweating it.  Really focusing on my bench - since it's my worst strength movement.



Waist: 35.5
Weight: 186.5


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 24, 2014)

6/21/14

*Home Bootcamp*

Circuit #1 (3 rounds)
DB Press 50 x 25 
Bodyweight (BW) Row 20

Circuit #2 (3 rounds)
Goblet Squat 50 x 20

Circuit #3 (3 rounds)
BW OH Triceps Press 20 
Sup Grip Pullups 8
Dork Row 20 x 12
DB Snatch 50 x 10

Circuit #4
1 Mile Run

6/22/14
Wakeboard in the morning;  Wakesurf in the evening


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 24, 2014)

6/23/14

*Fullbody*

* warmed up on tread

Smith Bench 7/5/3 (Wave method - used 60 second Rest Intervals)
215 x 7
225 x 5
235 x 3 // Wave 1 complete
225 x 7 
235 x 4 * * rest 10 seconds then finished last rep
245 x 3 // Wave 2 complete
235 x 5-1-1  * rest 5 seconds then complete rep 6; rest 10 seconds then finished last rep (#7)
245 x 4-1 * rest 10 seconds then finished last rep (#5)
255 x 2-1 * rest 10 seconds then finished last rep (#3)
(Total 45 reps)

(REST 2 minutes) 

185 x 29 (19/6/4) Rest Pause

T-bar Row
135 x 15, 12, 10 - Long Stretch at the bottom

Seated Dips
130 x 15, 12, 12

OH Triceps Press
60 x 20, 20, 20

Goblet Squat
60 x 20, 20, 20
* both squat racks where being used by two Douchbags for at least 30 minutes.........SMH

Weight 186
* forgot to measure waist.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 24, 2014)

......forgot to add

SLDL
225 x 5 (3 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 25, 2014)

6/24/14

1M walk at lunch

Paddle boarding / swim after work


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 25, 2014)

6/25/12

*12 week RECAP*

I've been doing 2-3 FB workouts (rather than Upper/Lower/off/Upper/Lower/Basketball/off) for he past 12 weeks.   My weight is down from 190 - 186  / Waist down from 36.25 - 35.5.    To be far -I've been boarding at least 1-2 times on Saturday and Sunday.   Hot tubbing after every workout.  Walking 3-5 days a week for 1 - 1.5Ms at lunch.  Getting roughly 6-7 hours of sleep per night.   Working 45-50hrs at a desk job.  My body feels a lot better with more rest days.     My neck has been the most sore - but it's from my epic wake boarding crashes.  LOL

My diets is fairly clean.   I have a couple beers on Saturday and Sunday while on the sandbar.  Maybe one or two glasses of red wine during the week  Pizza once every couple weeks.  I'm eating very few processed foods and a ton of Fruit - bananas, plums, apples, peaches, strawberries, blue berries, raspberries and pears.    I will have some chips now and then but limit it to a handful rather than a bag.   I'm not craving anything.   If I want a piece of chocolate - I eat it -but it's one piece not an entire candy bar.  

Goal still is:

Waist 34.5
Weight: < 185

Currently:
Age: 43
Height 5' 10"
Weight 186
Waist 35.5
Chest 44
Biceps 16.5
Need to measure the rest.

*
Typical Daily Meal*

5AM 
Protein Shake (OJ, Whey Protein and Strawberries)
1 Cup of Coffee 

7AM
4 eggs and banana
1 Cup of Coffee
32 oz Water

9AM
Apple
Greek Yogurt with pineapple
32 oz Water

11AM
Sandwich or left over from dinner
Broccoli

12 
1 M walk

1PM
Another Sandwich or more left over from dinner
Apple
32 oz of Water

3PM
Cottage Cheese or Yogurt
1 Cup of Coffee
32 oz of Water

4:30PM
Workout

6PM
Muscle Milk Light or Chocolate Milk

6:30PM
Dinner
Meat, Carbs and Veggie
32 oz of Water

9PM
1 scoop of Whey with water


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 26, 2014)

6/25/14

*Fullbody*

* warmed up on tread

Smith Bench 7/5/3 (Wave method - used 60 second Rest Intervals)
215 x 7
225 x 5
235 x 3 // Wave 1 complete
225 x 7
235 x 5
245 x 3 // Wave 2 complete
235 x 5-1-1 * rest 5 seconds then complete rep 6; rest 10 seconds then finished last rep (#7)
245 x 4-1 * rest 5 seconds then finished last rep (#5)
255 x 2-1 * rest 5 seconds then finished last rep (#3)
(Total 45 reps)

(REST 2 minutes)

185 x 26 (16/6/4) Rest Pause * went down fro 29 on Monday....

Ab Wheel
20, 15, 15

Straight Arm Pulldowns
60 x 20 (4 sets)

Squat
245 x 3 (5 sets)

Weighted Dips
BW +25 x 12, 10, 9

Muscle Clean
135 x 6 (5 sets) * Dropped reps from 10 to 6 to focus on SPEED - These were ez

Standing 1 Armed DB Press
40 x 10 (3 sets) - ez

OH Triceps Press
60 x 20 (3 sets)

Dork Rows
20 x 15 (3 sets)

Hot tub 20 min

Weight 186


----------



## Double D (Jun 26, 2014)

thats a long workout like mine! need that hot tub after!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 27, 2014)

Double D said:


> thats a long workout like mine! need that hot tub after!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2



The hot tub is a great rehab tool!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 27, 2014)

6/27/14

Good week for walks at lunch  -  4-5 days this week (at least 1M walk.)

Bootcamp at my house tomorrow morning then Wakeboarding follow-up by hanging at the sandbar and lake fireworks and bonfireto top off the night.    

Two years - today - I f*cked my wrist up at Jobbie Nooner.   It's taken almost 2 years to get close to 100%.    Wrist is still not as flexible as before and can longer use wrist wraps for heavy lifts but I've adjusted and gotten a stronger grip.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jobbie_Nooner

Life is good!!     Loving my 3 days a week program.

Weight: 187
Waist:  35.25


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 27, 2014)

How do you like that paddle boarding? I see pics...looks fun.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 27, 2014)

Burner02 said:


> How do you like that paddle boarding? I see pics...looks fun.



Hey stranger!!!   Paddle boarding is great.   Very calming especially when you hit the lake early in the morning.  What's up with you?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 28, 2014)

Just staying out of the heat as best as possible and trying to make it thru this next year. Everyday is like 'Groundhog Day' here.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 30, 2014)

6/28/14

*Home Bootcamp*

*Circuit *(no rest between exercises)
Trailer Walk - 60 steps across grass with 950lb boat trailer
Pushups - 20
BW Rows - 20
Goblet Squat - 50 x 20
Core Twist - 10lb x 20
===========
1 min rest (Repeat Circuit 4 times)


Then I cleared out a bunch of big tree branches (2 hours)

6/29/14

*Wakeboarding*

* Tweaked my left calf (damn it!!)    I was just starting to get some good air on my jumps.      Ice and Aleeve.     We'll see how this week goes.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 1, 2014)

6/30/14

*Fullbody*

* warmed up on tread

Smith Bench 7/5/3 (Wave method - used 60 second Rest Intervals)
215 x 7
225 x 5
235 x 3 // Wave 1 complete
235 x 7 * should have started with 225....
245 x 5
255 x 3 // Wave 2 complete
245 x 5-1-1 * rest 5 seconds then complete rep 6; rest 10 seconds then finished last rep (#7)
255 x 4-1 * rest 10 seconds then finished last rep (#5)
265 x 2-1 * rest 10 seconds then finished last rep (#3)
(Total 45 reps)

(REST 2 minutes)

185 x 29 (16/7/6) Rest Pause * shooting for 30!!

T-bar Row
135 x 12, 12, 10 - Long Stretch at the bottom

TB Deads
415 x 1
405 x 1
315 x 10, 10

Seated Dips
130 x 15, 15, 12

Sup Grip Pullups
10 (3 sets)  * long stretch on the bottom

OH Triceps Press/Face Pull/Straight Armed Pulldowns (Triset)
60 x 20
70 x 15
80 x 15

DB Side Lunge
45 x 10, 10

Ab Wheel
15 (4 sets)

Swim and Hot tub

Weight: 187  
Calf feeling OK.

I'm going to give the wave method one more day.  Would like to complete three full waves without stopping.  Right now I'm failing on the third wave - second set.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 1, 2014)

I like the use of the trailer. nice


----------



## Double D (Jul 1, 2014)

ive never tried the wave method. ive read a lot about it. i need to try something new. i feel like im spinning my wheels

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 1, 2014)

Burner02 said:


> I like the use of the trailer. nice



Hey B!

Use what you have


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 1, 2014)

Double D said:


> ive never tried the wave method. ive read a lot about it. i need to try something new. i feel like im spinning my wheels
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2



I like it....I did the 3/2/1 wave for 8 workouts (4 weeks) then I switched to the 7/5/3 rep scheme.   I didn't get enough reps with the 3/2/1 so I threw in a Rest Pause set at the end for around 25 reps to bring my total reps to 35-40 for the workout.     Doing 7/5/3 (3 waves = 45 reps) then throw in a 25+ RP and I get roughly70 reps that day.

Let me know how you like it


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 2, 2014)

7/1/14

1M Walk @ Lunch


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 3, 2014)

7/2/14

*Fullbody*

* warmed up on tread

*Smith Bench 3/2/1 (Wave method* - used 60 second RIs)
245 x 3
255 x 2
265 x 1 // Wave 1 complete
255 x 2-1 (Rest 5 seconds - couldn't lock out!!)
265 x 1-1 (F*CK! - stopped the wave)
245 x 4, 4, 4
Sub-Total Reps = 23 Reps

*Smith Bench 7/5/3 (Wave method *- used 60 second Rest Intervals)
215 x 7
225 x 5
235 x 3 // Wave 1 complete
235 x 7 - should have started with 225 
245 x 5
255 x 3 // Wave 2 complete
245 x 7
255 x 5
265 x 3 // Wave 3 complete
245 x 7
255 x 4-1 * 5 second RI on last rep
265 x 3 // Wave 4 complete 
SubTotal=60 reps

(REST 2 minutes)

185 x 25 (15/5/5) Rest Pause

*23+60+25= 108 reps* (medium high-high weight)  In the groove today 

Goal was to complete 3 waves without failure...Almost got 4 waves (except for the second set of my fourth Wave).

*DB Row*
110 x 10
130 x 8 Right | 5 Left (2 sets)

*Squat* 
225 x 6 (3 sets)

*Weighted Dips*
BW +25 x 12, 10, 10

*Clean & Press*
95 x 10
115 x 5
135 x 3
115 x 5

*Trunk Pulldowns*
80 x 20 (4 sets)

Hot tub

Weight: 187.5
Ate a ton of food today (7 cabbage rolls for lunch!!)  Also had a chocolate milk before me workout.  I had a ton of energy.
Calf feeling OK.  Great workout today.  Really happy about the Smith Bench Waves.


----------



## Double D (Jul 3, 2014)

ive never done the wave method. whats thw purpose?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 3, 2014)

Double D said:


> ive never done the wave method. whats thw purpose?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2



from T-nation.....It's helped me with my strength.

http://www.t-nation.com/training/22-proven-rep-schemes

3/2/1 waves (88-97/102%): This is quite possibly the most powerful loading scheme you can use to build strength. I know some experts have spoken out against it, but I've seen it work too many times to listen to "theory" and disregard reality. Heck, even Ilya Illyin, arguably the best Olympic lifter at the moment, uses this scheme in his training. It has a profoundly stimulating effect on the nervous system, but it can also be draining because of the high neural output.

Basically, you perform "waves" of 3 sets on an exercise. The weight is increased on every set during a wave while the reps are decreased. For example, a wave might look like this:

315 lbs x 3
325 lbs x 2
335 lbs x 1
Rest your normal length between each set.

If you can successfully complete a wave without missing a rep, you're allowed to start a new wave. The new wave uses more weight than the preceding one. Normally I recommend starting the wave with the load you used for the second set of the preceding wave:

325 lbs x 3
335 lbs x 2
345 lbs x 1

If you can complete all the reps in that second wave, you can start a third wave:

335 lbs x 3
345 lbs x 2
355 lbs x 1

Stop the exercise when you can no longer complete a wave.

Note that the first wave is conservative while the second one is more challenging but one notch below your maximum. The third wave, of course, leads to a 1RM. Being able to complete 4 waves would lead to a PR. For example, if your 1RM on a lift is 350 pounds, your waves might look like this:

310 lbs x 3, 320 lbs x 2, 330 lbs x 1
320 lbs x 3, 330 lbs x 2, 340 lbs x 1
330 lbs x 3, 340 lbs x 2, 350 lbs x 1
340 lbs x 3, 350 lbs x 2, 360 lbs x 1

On any given day you should be able to complete 2 waves. Completing 3 waves is a very good session while completing 4 waves is an amazing workout. Completing 5 waves means that you underestimated the weights to use!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 7, 2014)

7/4/14

*Bootcamp Circuit*
Pullups 10
OH BW Triceps 20
Clean and Press 95 x 10
OH Squat 95 x 10 
Twist 10 x 20
2 min run
BW Row 20
==========
Rest 1 minute (REPEAT 4 Times)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 8, 2014)

7/7/14

*Fullbody*

Smith Bench - Cluster
185 x 10 (warm up)
205 x 8 (warm up)
225 x 3 (warm up)
245 x 2 (warm up)
265 x 1 (warm up)
275 x 2 
* I wanted to do some 5 rep clusters with 275 but it was too heavy today.....

Smith Rest Pause (10 =  6/4)
225 x 10 (6/4) - rest 20 seconds   [4 sets]
* Switching from the Wave to RP for then next month. I did the Wave to 8 weeks with good results. 

** Workout Progressions for the next 4 Mondays will look like this:  
July 14 - 235 x 8 (3 sets) plus some High rep CG Presses
July 21 - 245 x 6 (4 sets) plus some High rep CG Presses
July 28 - 255 x 4 (5 sets)  plus some High rep CG Presses
August 4 - 265 x 2 (10 sets) plus some High rep CG Presses

T-bar Row
135 x 12, 12, 10 - Long Stretch at the bottom

TB Deads
315 x 6
365 x 3,3
315 x 6
* not feeling it today.

Seated Dips
150 x 10, 10, 8

Wide Grip Pullups
10 (3 sets) * long stretch on the bottom

OH Triceps Press
80 x 20
90 x 20
100 x 15

Overhead lunge
50 x 5
60 x 5
80 x 5
100 x 5

Trunk Pulldowns
120 x 15 (3 sets)

Seated Calf Raise
45 x 15 (3)

Standing BW Calf Raise
20 (2)

Hot tub - 20 minutes

Weight: 186
Calf feeling OK.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 8, 2014)

nice....I miss having a trap bar. Preferred that to olly bar.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 9, 2014)

Just looked at the first page of this journal...I started it over 6 years ago.   I've been on IM for around 11 years now.  Great site!!

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/threads/91174-Weighted-vest-combos-circuits-plyos-and-bag-work

Every workout has been posted


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 9, 2014)

7/9/14

*Fullbody*

DB Press 
90 x 7,7,7,6

DB Row
90 x 15
120 x 12, 10, 10

Squat
225 x 7, 5, 5

Hang Clean
135 x 5, 5, 5, 5

SLDL
185 x 10, 10, 10

Wide Grip Pullups
10, 10, 10

Standing 1 Armed Press
40 x 12, 10, 10

Wide Grips T-bar Row
135 x 10, 10, 10

Ab Wheel
12, 12, 12, 12

Hot tub  20 minutes


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 14, 2014)

7/12/14

*Bootcamp Circuit*
Pullups 10
OH BW Triceps 20
Clean and Press 95 x 10
OH Squat 95 x 10
Twist 10 x 20
2 min run
BW Row 20
==========
Rest 1 minute (REPEAT 4 Times)


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 14, 2014)

Same journal for 6 years? 
We've been here a 'minute'....huh. 
Nice workout. Get the feeling you were huffin' and puffin' after this one!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 15, 2014)

Burner02 said:


> Same journal for 6 years?
> We've been here a 'minute'....huh.
> Nice workout. Get the feeling you were huffin' and puffin' after this one!



I'm loving the Fullbody workouts.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 15, 2014)

7/14/14

*Fullbody*

* 3 min on tread

Smith Rest Pause - 75 second Rest Intervals between sets
235 x 12 (8/4) - rest 20 seconds between the 8 and 4
245 x 8 (5/3) - rest 20 seconds between the 5 and 3
235 x 8 (5/3) - rest 20 seconds between the 5 and 3
235 x 8 (5/3) - rest 20 seconds between the 5 and 3
Total reps = 36

Close Grip Res Pause
185 x 18 (12/6)- rest 20 seconds between 12 an 6
185 x 14 (9/5)
185 x 12 (8/4)
185 x 15 (9/6)
Total reps = 59

TOTAL BENCH= 95 REPS

_* after doing the Wave technique for 8 weeks switching to RP for this month with progressive weights - then re-evaluate
_
_Next:
July 21 - 245 x 8 (4 sets) plus some High rep CG Presses
July 28 - 255 x 6 (5 sets) plus some High rep CG Presses
August 4 - 265 x 4 (8 sets) plus some High rep CG Presses_

T-bar Row
135 x 14, 12, 10 - Long Stretch at the bottom; These were EZ

TB Deads
315 x 6
365 x 3
375 x 2
315 x 8, 7

Seated Dips
150 x 11, 10, 9

Wide Grip Pullups
10 (3 sets) * long stretch on the bottom

OH Triceps Press
80 x 20 (3 sets)

Ab Wheel
12 (3 sets)

Seated Calf Raise
70 x 15 (2)

Standing BW Calf Raise
20 (2)

Hot tub - 20 minutes

Weight: 186.5
Calf feeling OK.   Two more weeks on the IR (from Wake Boarding) then back at it on July 25th


----------



## Double D (Jul 15, 2014)

so jealous you have a trap bar!!!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 15, 2014)

Double D said:


> so jealous you have a trap bar!!!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2



My back is happy I have access to a Trapbar     Thinking about buying one for home (as long as my neighbors pitch in $50/each)   Amazon has them for < $150


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 17, 2014)

7/16/14

*Fullbody*

DB Press
80 x 9, 10, 9, 9

DB Row
130 x 8 Right / 5 Left (4 sets)

Squat
225 x 4, 3, 3, 3 - Right knee minor pain (plan was for 8 reps)

Wide Grip Pulldowns
160 x 4, 4, 4, 4, 4

Straight Armed Pulldowns
60 x 15, 15, 15

OH Triceps
80 x 15, 15, 15

Low Cable Row
100 x 12, 12
120 x 12

Trunk Pulldown
140 x 12, 12, 12, 12

Dips
27, 20

Hot tub 20 minutes 

Weight: 187

Good workout yesterday.   Happy to Row with 130 again.  I haven't used wrist straps in over two years - mostly because I had wrist surgery.  Now my grip is as strong as ever.    Left calf, left elbow, right shoulder and right knee sore.   Time for a couple more days off.   Traveling this weekend so I'll skip my Saturday AM workout to get a couple extra days of rehab.  Back at it next Monday.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 22, 2014)

7/19/14

1 hour walk (No bootcamp this weekend; Needed to take a couple days off from lifting; Had some nagging joint pain)

7/21/14

Fullbody

* 3 min on tread

Smith Rest Pause - 90 second Rest Intervals between sets
245 x 8 (5/3) - rest 20 seconds between the 5 and 3
245 x 7 (4/3) - rest 20 seconds between the 4 and 3
245 x 7 (4/3) - rest 20 seconds between the 4 and 3
245 x 7 (4/3) - rest 20 seconds between the 4 and 3
Total reps = 29

Smith Standard Grip
185 x 20 * Rocked these out 

Smith Close Grip Press
185 x 14
185 x 12 
185 x 10 
==========================
*Total reps = 29 + 20 + 36 = 85*

_Next:
July 28 - 255 x 6 (5 sets) plus some High rep CG Rest Pause Presses
August 4 - 265 x 4 (8 sets) plus some High rep CG Rest Pause Presses_

T-bar Row
135 x 6
160 x 3
180 x 3
135 x 12, 11

TB Deads
315 x 5
375 x 3 * keep adding 10 lbs a week (next week 385)
315 x 8, 9 * keep adding 1 rep (next week 10 reps)

Seated Dips
150 x 12, 10

Wide Grip Pullups
11 (3 sets) 

Dips
20, 20

Ab Wheel
15 (3 sets)

Seated Calf Raise
45 x 25 (2)

Standing BW Calf Raise
20

Hot tub - 20 minutes

Weight: 187
Waist: 36


----------



## CopperBullet (Jul 24, 2014)

this is good stuff.  intensity of crossfit but with a solid programming aspect to it (if you so choose).  not a crossfitter myself, but i do look forward to watching the games on espn this weekend.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 26, 2014)

CopperBullet said:


> this is good stuff.  intensity of crossfit but with a solid programming aspect to it (if you so choose).  not a crossfitter myself, but i do look forward to watching the games on espn this weekend.



Thanks CB.....You are right on.   I like mixing it up.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 26, 2014)

7/25/14

*Fullbody*

* missed my mid-week workout due to some work travel and my daughter bday party so I trained yesterday (rather than Wednesday)

Smith Bench
245 x 3
265 x 1
275 x 1
290 x 1
300 x 0
225 x 8, 7, 7
* weights felt light today so I tried worked up to my 1RM.  300 got stuck before I reached the midpoint.  If I can get a little more explosive press out of the hole - I'll rack that bitch next week.

CG Smith Press
185 x 17, 14, 12, 12

DB Row
115 x 8
140 x 3 * felt good - could have gotten a couple more.
115 x 8
* kept the reps low since we are wakeboarding tonight, tomorrow and Sunday

TB Deads
315 x 5, 5 - easy; just getting some reps in.   Shooting for 10 reps next week

Straight Armed Pulldowns
80 x 15, 15

Standing 1 Armed DB Press
45 x 8, 8, 8 - right shoulder a little tight; stronger with my left arm (non dominate hand)

====

Wakeboard - Got 5 runs in.   Working on some Sideslides and Ollies.  No big jumps today - easing back in to make sure my Left calf is OK.   Used some Compression Sleeves on my calfs today.  Felt fine


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 26, 2014)

7/25/14

Got 3 - 1.5 mile walks in this week at lunch  (Monday, Thursday and Friday)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 28, 2014)

7/26/14

*Bootcamp*
Pullups 10
OH BW Triceps 20
Clean and Press 95 x 10
Goblet Squat 50 x 20
Boat Trailer Walk 125 feet
Ab Wheel 10
BW Row 20
OH Lunge 45 x 20 (10/leg)
REST 1 MIN 

REPEAT 4 TIMES


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 28, 2014)

7/25-26-27/14

Wakeboarded  Friday, Saturday and Sunday     Getting some nice tricks down (backward sideslide, carving and some good jumps).   I wore my calf sleeves.  Left calf was fine


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 30, 2014)

7/29/14

*Fullbody*

* gym was closed yesterday due to lost power.

** Walked 1.25M at lunch

After work:

Smith Bench (Rest Pause - 20 sec break during RP set; kept RIs to 90 seconds between sets)
255 x 6 (4/2)
255 x 5 (3/2)
255 x 5 (3/2)
255 x 5 (3/2)
255 x 5 (3/2)

CG Smith Bench
185 x 17, 14, 13

T-bar Row
135 x 8
190 x 3
160 x 8
160 x 8
160 x 8

Trapbar Deads / Jump (18' Box) Superset 
315 x 5 / Front Jump 5 / Side Jump 5 (working on my Wakeboarding by simulating jumps)
315 x 5 / Front Jump 5 / Side Jump 5 (working on my Wakeboarding by simulating jumps)
315 x 5 / Front Jump 5 / Side Jump 5 (working on my Wakeboarding by simulating jumps)

Dips
20
20

Pullups
11
11
11

Trunk Pulldown
100 x 15
100 x 15
100 x 15

* Good session today; High intensity and sweating like a MOFO

** Considering getting the FULL CONTACT Flag Football team back together;  We had a strong squad from 2001 - 2006.   We played roughly 40-45 games per session.  Mainly on Monday nights from September - June.   Over the course of 6 years, we played roughly 250 games / we won about 230.   That equates to lots of "League Champs" shirts.   LOL

We have 4 guys from the 2004-2006 team that are interested.   I also have a guy that I've been training interested.    We need at least 10 guys for me to organize the team.  I've been the coach and QB since 2002.   We'll see what happens.  I've had some pretty major injuries playing.   Two tore Achilles Tendons (2001 and 2005), torn Hamstring and a f'ed up elbow (still) from landing on the astro turf - before they switched to field turf.

If we don't starting balling again, it may be time to join the Muay Thai (MT) Club.   I've sampled some BJJ, Krav Maga and Muay Thai over the last few years.   I like MT best.  The only bad part of MT is the cost.  $120/mth     Good thing my World Gym monthly fee is only $21.   I was paying $63 at Lifetime for long time.

Just some thoughts this morning.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 30, 2014)

Heading to Vegas next Wednesday-Sunday for 

https://www.defcon.org/

Sooooooo  psyched!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 1, 2014)

7/31/14

*Fullbody*

Smith Bench
205 x 15, 12, 12, 10, 10
*going for some volume today

DB Row
115 x 15, 12, 12

OH Lunge
50 x 10
80 x 10

OH Squat
80 x 10
80 x 10

* Waiting for the squat rack....

Squat 
225 x 3, 3
* stopped....right knee pain

Dips
20
20

Wide Grip Pullups
12
10
10

Standing 1 Armed Press
40 x 12, 10, 10

* Done in 50 minutes


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 5, 2014)

8/2/14

*Bootcamp #6 (I think)* - the 6th Saturday we've done the bootcamp @ my house

_* same workout as last week but added 2 reps to each exercise; Also upped the Goblet squat from 50 x 20 to 75 x 12_

Pullups 12
Overhead BW Triceps Press 22
Hang Clean and Press 95 x 12  (last round upped the weight to 145 x 6)
Goblet Squat 75 x 12
Boat Trailer Walk 150 feet
Ab Wheel 12
BW Row 22
OH Lunge 45 x 24 (12/leg)
REST 1 MIN

REPEAT 4 TIMES 

*I thought I'd miss playing ball  on Saturdays but I'm loving these bootcamps     I also just bought a nice 29er GT Mountain bike;  After Labor Day I'm sure our Wakeboarding sessions will start to reduce.  By October the boat will be put away;  Time to pick up something new;

8/3/14

*
Wakeboarding -* 2 (15 minute) sessions;  Getting more entry level tricks down;  Sidesliding, back sidesliding, carving, small jumps 3-5 feet;  Not able to fully clear entire wake yet - my boat kicks a major wake at 22-23mph.   To clear the wake I need to be jumping around 6-8 feet high and close to 12-15ft across the wake with some good speed.   Only 1 guy out of 8 of us has cleared the wake completely so far this summer  - he's really good - that's my goal for next year;   Ordering a new board once the close out deals come out to help popping my 188 lb ass over that wake    LOL   

8/4/14

*Fullbody*

Smith Bench (Rest Pause - 20 sec break during RP set; kept RIs to 90 seconds between sets)
225 x 8
265 x 4 (2/2)
265 x 3 (2/1)
265 x 3 (2/1)
275 x 2 (1/1)
285 x 0 * Failed
225 x 8

CG Smith Bench
185 x 20, 17

T-bar Row
170 x 3 (5 sets)  * EZ - left some in the tank

Trapbar Deads (and deficit pulls) - went light and worked on stretching via the deficits)
225 x 10
225 x 10
on 25lb plates - 225 x 10
on 2 - 25lb plates - 225 x 10
on 3 - 25lb plates - 225 x 10

Standing 1 Armed DB Press
40 x 10R / 15L * have some cracking in my dominate arm (R- Right) so I kept the reps at 10; Left arm is fine
40 x 10R / 15L

Dips
22
22

Pullups
12
10


* READ THIS.....thinking about combining Singles and Pushups for my next program.  I'm heading to Vegas tomorrow for 4 days (work conference).  This should give me some time to build my next 6-8 training program;

http://www.t-nation.com/training/build-muscle-with-heavy-singles


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 11, 2014)

8/6-8/10/14

Worked out while in Vegas 

*8/6/14  Upper
8/7/14 Lower
8/8/14 Upper
8/9/14 OFF
8/10/14 Lower*

Kept all reps 3-10;  Normal lifts - Bench, Row, Clean/Press, Pullups, Goblet Squat, SLDL, OH Lunge, Core stuff;


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 13, 2014)

8/12/14

*Fullbody*

Smith Bench
225 x 5
245 x 3
265 x 1
275 x 1
295 x 1 * happy with this
225 x 8, 7, 6, 6

T-bar Row
180 x 3 (5 sets) * EZ

Trapbar Deads (deficit) 
315 x 5
335 x 3, 3 (standing on 25lb plates)
355 x 3, 3 (standing on 25lb plates)
315 x 5

Trapbar Farmers Walk (SUPERSETTED WITH) / 31" Box Jump
315 x 30 steps  / 5 Jumps (5 sets)

Standing 1 Armed DB Press
40 x 10R / 18L * have some cracking in my dominate arm (R- Right) so I kept the reps at 10; Left arm is fine
40 x 10R / 15L
40 x 10R / 12L

Dips
20
20

Pullups
11
11

Ab Wheel
10
10

====

Let diet slide a little over the last 4 weeks.  Waist went from 35.5 to 37 in 4 Fning weeks...WTF   
Weight back to 190.

No more "extras"....Really only added a handful of chips at lunch, a burger (or cheat lunch) once per week...otherwise I'm been eating my normal yogurt, fruit, granola, whole wheat pasta, eggs, ... all good stuff.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 18, 2014)

8/13/14

2 hours of mountain biking

8/15/14

Squat
215 x 3 (10 sets) *45 second RI

* workout cancelled early - wife got a flat tire.

Wakeboarding after dinner


8/16/14

....finishing Friday's workout on Saturday morning.  Doing 10 sets of 3 with 45 second RIs.

Clean and Press 95 x 3 (10 sets)
Pullups 3 (10 sets)



8/17/14

Wakeboarding


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 19, 2014)

8/18/14

1.5 Mile walk at lunch (25 minutes)

NEW PROGRAM
================

10 SETS OF 3 REPS WITH 45 SECOND RIS then add a "Fat burner" at the end

GOAL - Stay strong but drop some fat

================

*Fullbody*

* 3 min on tread
*
Smith Bench*
230 x 3 (10 sets) 
*
Trapbar Deads*
325 x 3 (10 sets)
*
Weighted Sup Grip Pullups*
BW +25 x 3 (10 sets)

== now fat burner ==
*
Ab Wheel*
10 (3 sets)
*
Battle Ropes* 
30 seconds on / 30 seconds off (5 sets)
*
31" Box Jump*
10 (3 sets)

=== Done!

I put on 5-6 pounds in 4 weeks (after our summer party).  Too many chips and extras.  I want to keep my waist around or under 35".  My waist - at the biggest spot - measured 37 today.   4 weeks ago it was at 35.5 and I weighed 186.  My workouts were consistent but my eating got worse since mid July.

Weight 192
Waist   37


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 20, 2014)

8/19/14

1 M walk at lunch


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 21, 2014)

8/20/14

*Fullbody*

* 3 min on tread

Squat
220 x 3 (5 sets)
185 x 8 (3 sets)

T-Row
160 x 3 (8 sets)

OH Press
115 x 3 (8 sets)

SLDL
185 x 3 (8 sets)

*FAT BURNER* (30 second RIs)

Dips / Pulllups
5 Dips / 5 Pullups / 3 Dips / 3 Pullups
6 pullups / 10 Dips

Straight Armed Pulldowns / OH Triceps Press
70 x 10 / 70 x 10 (3 sets)

Cable Dork Row
150 x 10 (3 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 26, 2014)

8/23/14

Upper - no bootcamp today

Pullups
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
10

Standing Press
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
10

Done in less than 20 minutes

Then went wake boarding f


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 26, 2014)

8/24/14

More wake boarding on Sunday morning.   Working on the 180.  Almost got the landing down.    He a couple classic crashes.   Also broke out the Wake Skate for the first time.  That little board is pretty loose (but fun).


===================

8/25/14

Still doing the 10 sets of 3 with 45-60 RIs (week #2)
*
FULLBODY*

Smith Bench
235 x 3 (10 sets)

Trap Bar Dead
335 x 3 (10 sets)

Weighted Pullups
BW +30 x 3 *tweaked left bicep (stopped)

-- Since I didn't complete the pullups as planned I decided to hit the tris

Dips
20 (3 sets)

Wide Grip Straight Arm Pulldowns
70 x 15 (3 sets)

Tricep OH Press
70 x 15
80 x 15
90 x 15 (2 sets)

** Done

Aleeve and Hot tub.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 27, 2014)

8/25/14
1.5 M Walk

8/26/14
1 M Walk

8/27/14
1.5 M Walk

Weight: 189


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 28, 2014)

8/27/14

*Fullbody*

*80% of 3RM Max for 4 sets of 4;  Sets were pretty EZ.

Squat 
225 x 4 (4 sets)

Hang Clean Press
125 x 4 (4 sets)

T-Row
160 x 4 (4 sets)

SLDL
225 x 4 (4 sets)

==== Accessory Exercises ====

CG Smith Bench
225 x 3 (2 sets)
185 x 15, 13

Pullups
3 (3 sets)
*tweaked left upper arm on Monday...not 100%   Should be doing these with 30-40lbs strapped on.

Ab Wheel 
12 (3 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 2, 2014)

8/29/14

Fullbody

Smith Bench
245 x 4 (4)

Dead
315 x 10
365 x 4
410 x 1
365 x 4 (3)
315 x 10

Pulldowns
160 x 4 (4)

Ab Wheel
12 (3 sets)

8/30
Wakeboard

8/31 
Wakeboard

9/1
Wakeboard and Surf
Bike Ride


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 3, 2014)

9/2/14

*Fullbody*

=== Main lifts ===

Smith Bench
235 x 4 (5 sets)

TB Deads
335 x 4 (5 sets)

Pulldowns
160 x 4 (4 sets)
* nursing pulled left bicep 1 week ago

=== Secondary ===

Dips
21 (2 sets)

Straight Armed Pulldowns
70 x 15 (2 sets)

OH Triceps
70 x 15 (2 sets)

Weight: 193 (Tubby!!)
Waist: 37"
* Too much junk food and beer over the past 6 weeks added 7 lbs and 1.5 inches;
** Time to clean up this mess.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 4, 2014)

9/3/14

1M walk at lunch

Bike ride after work (20 minutes)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 5, 2014)

9/4/14

*
Fullbody*

*high rep day

Smith Bench
195 x 15 (3)

T-Row
135 x 10 (3)

DB Lunge
45 x 10 (2)

Pulldown
130 x 10 (3)

Seated Dip
150 x 10 (2)

Dork Row
110 x 10 (3) 

Smith CG Bench Press
225 x 3 (3)
185 x 10 (2)

Ab Wheel
10 (3)

Seated Calf Raise
45 x 20 (2)

Standing Calf Raise
25 (2)

Weight: 190 
Waist: 36.75
- cut out extra snacks and no alcohol this week.


----------



## JRx (Sep 6, 2014)

Great log


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 8, 2014)

JRx said:


> Great log



Thanks JRx


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 8, 2014)

9/6/14

Took down a 80 foot tree; Lots of sledge hammering (great shoulder and back workout)

9/7/14

Morning Wakeboarding and Wake Surfing 

Afternoon Wakeboarding, Paddle boarding and Walk the Dog.

9/8/14 

....back to the gym today


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 9, 2014)

9/8/14

Fullbody

* kept Rest Intervals to 45-60 seconds

Smith Bench
255 x 3 (2)
225 x 6 (4)

Squat
225 x 5, 3, 3, 3, 3

Dips
20, 16, 14

Pulldowns
140 x 8 (4 sets)

Close grip Smith Bench
225 x 3 (2)
185 x 12 (2)

SLDL
135 x 10 (2)
185 x 6 (2)

Ab Wheel
10 (2)

Done in 50 minutes


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 11, 2014)

9/11/14

Fullbody

Smith Bench
225 x 6/4 RP = 10 Reps  (3 sets)
255 x 1 - 1 - 1 - 1 - 1 = 5 rep cluster (2 sets) 
* 20 second rest between reps for first cluster set; 15 seconds rest on second set

Pulldowns
150 x 8 (3 sets)

Trapbar Deads
345 x 4 (4 sets)

Dips
20, 20, 19

T-bar Row
135 x 5 (5 sets)

1 Armed Standing Press
40 x 15, 12, 10

Trunk Pulldowns
130 x 10 (3 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 12, 2014)

9/12/14

1M walk

Weight 187.5


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 13, 2014)

9/13/14

*Fullbody
*
* Switching it up today; Home workout - got a trapbar this week 

Trapbar Overhead Press
95 x 8 (4 sets)

BW Row
20 (3 sets)

===

Trapbar Deads / Heavy Bag (superset)
235 x 5  /  1 Minute  (10 sets)

1 hour mountain bike ride


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 19, 2014)

9/15/14

1 Mile Walk

200 Pushups

9/17/14

UPPER

Smith Bench
225 x 5
245 x 3
265 x 1 
275 x 1
285 x 1
225 x 11, 10, 6

T-bar Row
135 x 5
160 x 3
175 x 3, 3, 3
160 x 5
135 x 10

CG Smith Press
225 x 3, 3
185 x 15, 14

Pulldowns
160 x 8, 8, 8, 8


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 19, 2014)

9/18/14

*Lower*

Trapbar Deads
315 x 5
355 x 3
375 x 3
405 x 1
425 x 1
315 x 5, 5

Box Jump (Broad Jump 4" out and 28" high)
5, 5, 5, 5, 5, 5, 5, 5

Weighted Situps
+15 x 13, 13, 13

Squat
185 x 5
225 x 3, 3
135 x 15


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 21, 2014)

9/19/14

*Upper*

Corner Press
OB +50 x 20 (3 sets)

Pulldowns
160 x 8 (3 sets)

Dips
22, 19

DB Row
115 x 5 (3 sets)

Smith CG Press
225 x 5 (3 sets)

Curl / Standing Press
35 x 10 (3 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 21, 2014)

9/20/14

Wakeboarding 

9/21/14

11 Mile Mountain Bike Ride (67 minutes)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 22, 2014)

9/22/14

*
Lower and Push*

Smith Bench
225 x 5
245 x 3
265 x 3, 2
225 x 9, 6, 6

Trapbar Deads
315 x 3
365 x 3
385 x 3, 3, 3 

Smith CG Pres
225 x 6 (3 sets)

Trapbar Deads | Box Jump 30" Superset
315 x 3 | 5   (3 sets)

OH Triceps Press
110 x 20 (3 sets)

DB Lunge on 8" Box
40 x 8 (3 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 24, 2014)

9/23/14

1.5 Mile Walk at Lunch

(after work)

*Back, Shoulders and Core*

Sup grip Pullups
8 (4 sets)
* still nursing a pulled left bicep

Ab Wheel
15 (3 sets)

Jump Rope
100 (5 sets)

T-bar Row
135 x 5
160 x 5
175 x 3
190 x 2
135 x 10

Clean and Press
135 x 3 (3 sets)

Weighted Situp
+20 x 10, 10, 8

DB Curl / Shoulder Press Combo
40 x 8 / 8  (3 sets)

Hanging Leg Raise
20, 20

Weight: 189
Waist: 36.75


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 24, 2014)

9/24/14

1.5 M walk at lunch


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 26, 2014)

9/25/14

1 M Walk at Lunch

after work

*
Fullbody*

Corner Press
50 x 20
60 x 15
70 x 15
80 x 10 
90 x 5
50 x 25

Pullups
9 (4 sets)

Squat
225 x 5 (3 sets)

Dips
23
20
18

DB Row
120 x 5 (3 sets)

SLDL
225 x 5 (3 sets)

Dork Row
60 x 10 (3 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 29, 2014)

9/27/14

*Fullbody *(garage)

Heavy Bag
1 minute (5)

Speed TB Deads
235 x 10 (5)

Pushups
20 (5)

TB Farmers Walk
235 x 80 steps (4)

OH Triceps Bodyweight Press
20 (3)

===

9/28/14

1M walk


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 30, 2014)

9/29/14

*Fullbody*

Ab Wheel
20, 20

Bench
185 x 10
225 x 1 (10 sets with 20 sec RIs)
185 x 10

TB Deads
315 x 11
395 x 3 (3 sets)
315 x 11

Pullups
11 (3 sets)

Dips
24, 18, 16

* Quick 40 minute workout

Weight: 189
Waist: 37


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 1, 2014)

9/30/14

*Fullbody*

Tbar Row
160 x 5 (3)

Weighted Situps
+25 x 8, 7, 6

Clean and Press
135 x 3 (5)

Squat
225 x 6, 6, 3

Triceps OH Press
60 x 20
70 x 20, 20

DB Curl
40 x 12 (3 sets)

Hanging Leg Raise holding 15lb dumbbell with ankles
6 (3)

* My muscles were sore today since I did a FB workout yesterday too.  I attempted to see if changing the planes or movements made a difference.  I learned that I need a day off in between hitting the muscles (no matter what exercise) - which is what all the articles say - but you never really know until you try it yourself    Been lifting for 25 years but still like to try new things......

Weight: 189 (No weight goal) - just focusing on waist size.
Waist: 36.75 (Goal 35.5 by November 20th)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 3, 2014)

10/3/14

*Upper*

* decided to add some "fat burning cardio" (HIIT style) 

Treadmill Intervals
1 minute on 4.0
1 minute on 7
1 minute on 4
1 minute on 8
1 minute on 4
1 minute on 9
1 minute on 4
1 minute on 10
1 minute on 4
* got  a good sweat going

Smith CG Press
225 x 3 (10 sets) 45 second RIs

Sup Grip Pullups
12, 12, 10

DB Row
130 x 5 Right / 110 x 8 Left  (3 sets)
* left wrist issue with 130lb dumbbell so I used 110 instead

Seated Dips
130 x 20, 20

Dork Rows
110 x 10 (3 sets)

Triceps OH Press
110 x 15 (3 sets)

DB Curl
40 x 13 (3 sets)

Battle Rope
30 seconds on / 30 seconds off (3 sets)

* think I left a pound of sweat on the floor today;  30-45 second Rest Intervals plus some running and battle ropes did the trick


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 4, 2014)

10/3/14

Lower - Speed day @ home

Trapbar Deads
135 x 20 (3)

Trapbar SLDL
135 x 14 (2)

Trapbar Box stepups
135 x 8 (2)

DB Lunges 
50 x 8 (3)

Swiss Ball - Medicine ball toss
12lb ball x 15 (3)

1 lap around the block (1/4 mile) run

Weight:189


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 6, 2014)

10/4/14

*Home workout*

Pullups
Atomic Pushups
Run

* got a good sweat going before I headed to CMU for Homecoming weekend.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 7, 2014)

10/6/14

*Fullbody*

Treadmill Intervals
1 minute on 4.0
1 minute on 7
1 minute on 4
1 minute on 8
1 minute on 4
1 minute on 9
1 minute on 4
1 minute on 11
1 minute on 4
* got a good sweat going

Smith Bench
225 x 13 (9/4)  Rest Pause 
245 x 8 (5/3)
265 x 2

Smith Bench Wave (one long set - 18 reps)
225 x 3 / 235 x 2 / 245 x 1
235 x 3 / 245 x 2/ 255 x 1
245 x 3 / 255 x 2 / 265 x 1
* weight was just about right.  265 was challenging

Smith Bench 
225 x 13 (9/4) Rest Pause

Trapbar Dead / supersetted / with 28" Box Jump
365 x 3 / superset / 3  (5 sets)

Pullups / Dips / Pullups / Dips
5 / 5 / 3 / 3  (2 sets)

Dual DB Swings
35 x 10 (3 sets)
* sweating like a MOFO

** Overall a good session today - about 45-50 minutes

Weight: 188
Waist: 37


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 9, 2014)

10/8/14

*Lower/Core*

Run 7.0
5 Minutes

Squat
225 x 3 (7)

Hanging Leg Raise
20 (2)

SLDL
225 x 3 (4)

Trunk Pulldown
110 x 10 (2)

Box Step Up 24"
8 (3)

Weighted Decline Situp
+15 x 10 (3)

* Done in 40 minutes

Weight: 188
Waist: 36.75

Been cutting out snacks and crappy food.   Back to working on getting waist size to 35".   Switching routine to U/L/off/U/L during the week then one/two days of something active on the weekend such as mountain bike, Heavy Bag, run, bootcamp,   - no heavy weights just something between 20-45 minutes.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 10, 2014)

10/10/14

*Lower*

* Home workout

Jump Rope to warmup

Deficit Trapbar Deads (standing on cement blocks)
185 x 15 (5 sets)

Deficit DB Lunges (on cement block)
25 x 10 (3)

Goblet Squats
75 x 15 (4)

Medicine Ball Toss Situp on Swiss Ball
15 (4)

Tailgate Jumps (jump on the back of my truck tailgate)
5 (5)

25 minute bike ride (about 5 miles)

Hot tub


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 10, 2014)

10/9/10

(forgot to update yesterday)

*UPPER*

Smith CG Press
225 x 3 (3)
185 x 10 (3)
- used 20 second RIs

T-bar Row
160 x 6, 5, 5, 5, 4

Pullups
8, 7, 6, 6

Seated Dips
130 x 15 (3)

Dork Rows
110 x 12 (3)

Triceps OH Press
90 x 15 (3)

DB Curl
40 x 12, 12, 10

Weight: 188
Waist: 36.75
BMI measured: 20% at our Work Wellness Fair (not sure how accurate the machine was)  Would like to get down to < 15%   Which means I should weigh around 181-182


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 13, 2014)

10/12/14

1 hour bike ride


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 15, 2014)

10/13/14

Upper

* Treadmill intervals up to 11.0 (6 minutes)

Smith Bench
225 x 3 / 245 x 2 / 265 x 1 (Wave) - 20 second RI
235 x 5, 4, 4, 4, 3 - 40 second RI
185 x 20, 14 - 50 second RI

T-row
135 x 8, 7, 7

Dips
28, 21

Pullups
12, 10, 10

Dork Row
120 x 12, 12, 12

Triceps OH Press
90 x 15, 15, 15

DB Curl 
40 x 15


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 15, 2014)

10/14/14

Lower

Squat
225 x 7
235 x 5, 3, 3, 3
135 x 20

SLDL
185 x 10
225 x 7
235 x 5, 5

OH Lunge
70 x 8, 8, 8

Box Jump 16"
10

Box Jump 16" holding 20lb dumbbells
10, 10

Box Jump OVER 16" box holding 20 lbs dumbbells
12

*Core*

Decline Situps holding 15lbs
24

Trunk  Pulldowns
110 x 15, 15

Pallof Press
50 x 10, 10j

Pendulum
15 x 15, 15


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 20, 2014)

10/15/14 Hotel Upper body

10/16/14 OFF

10/17/14 Hotel Upper Body

10/18/14

Deadlift
275 x 3 (2)
295 x 3, 3, 6, 6, 10, 10, 10

10/19/14    7 mile bike ride (35 minutes)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 21, 2014)

10/20/14

Upper

Smith Bench
185 x 10
225 x 5
245 x 3
265 x 2
205 x 10 (3 sets)

T-bar Row
135 x 10
160 x 7, 6
135 x 10

Dips
29, 18, 16

Pullups
10, 10, 10

OH Triceps Rope
140 x 15, 15, 15

DB Curl
40 x 12, 10, 10

Weight 191
Waist 36.75


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 23, 2014)

10/22/14

*Lower and Core*

* 5 min on tread

Squat
185 x 8
225 x 3
245 x 2
265 x 2
275 x 2
300 x 1
225 x 10

SLDL
185 x 10, 12, 15

Weighted Situps
+15 dumbbell on forehead x 10 (3 sets)

Hanging Leg Raise
10 (3 sets)

Box Jump 2'
10 (3 sets)

Jump Rope
400

** Joined another Gym closer to my house so I can lift on my days off from work as well as the weekend.  It's only $15/month, 4 miles from home, plus my wife and neighbors train there so I can use it rather than driving 12 miles to my "normal gym".

Weight: 191
Waist: 36.75


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 24, 2014)

10/24/14

Upper

Clean and Press
135 x 3 (3)

Pullups
13, 10, 10

CG Bench
185 x 3 (8 sets) * 30 second RIs

DB Row
110 x 5 (3 sets)

OH Triceps BW Press
20, 15, 15

DB Curl
45 x 8 (3 sets)

Power Clean
135 x 5 (3)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 26, 2014)

10/25/14

Deadlift
275 x 5 (5 sets)

Medicine ball Toss
12lb ball x 15 (4 sets)


10/26/14

Family Walk in the morning

5 mile (34 minute) Bike ride in afternoon

==========

Heading to Vegas for two days tomorrow for a work event.  At least the Mirage has a good gym


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 30, 2014)

10/27/14

Upper workout at Hotel

10/28/14

Lower and Core workout at Hotel

Upper workout at Hotel later in the day 

10/29/14

OFF - travel home

* Had a couple really good workouts while out in Vegas.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 31, 2014)

10/30/14

Upper

T-bar Row
170 x 5 (3)

Smith
235 x 3
255 x 3
265 x 2
275 x 1
285 x 1
255 x 3, 2, 2, 2
185 x 15, 15

Pullups
14
10
10

Clean and Press
135 x 3, 3 
*right front delt so

OH BW Triceps Press
15, 15

DB Curl
40 x 10, 10

Pitchers
20 x 12, 12


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 31, 2014)

10/31/14

Lower

Squat
225 x 8
255 x 3, 3
275 x 3
185 x 15

SLDL
185 x 10
225 x 10, 10
275 x 3
225 x 5

Hanging Leg Raise
+15 dumbbell x 10 (3)

Trunk pulldowns
80 x 15 (3)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 4, 2014)

11/3/14

*Upper*

Smith Bench
225 x 5
245 x 3
265 x 2
275 x 1
225 x 8, 8, 8

T-bar Row
135 x 10
180 x 4
205 x 2
180 x 4
135 x 10

Dips
26
20
18

Pullups
14
11
11

Dork Rows
130 x 15, 15, 15

OH Triceps Press
110 x 15, 15, 15

Straight Armed Pulldowns
90 x 15, 15, 15

Pushup / DB Curl Superset
25 / 40 x 8 (3 sets)

Weight: 191
Waist: 36.75


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 5, 2014)

11/3/14

...also got in a 2.4 Mile walk in a lunch.   Looking back at my journal when I was walking 2 miles  (4 days a week) at lunch is when I was able to get my waist down to 35" (July 2014).  I was also training 4 days a week and wakeboarding 1 or 2 times on the weekend.

======================

11/4/14

1 mile walk at lunch

Trained after work.

*Lower and Core*

Trapbar Deads
315 x 5
365 x 3
385 x 1
405 x 1
415 x 1
315 x 15, 8, 8

Box Jump 30"
10, 10

Trapbar Farmers Walk
315 x 40 steps, 40 steps

Hanging Leg Raise
15, 15

Dual DB Swing
35 x 12, 12, 12

Trunk Pulldowns
150 x 15, 15, 15

Ab Wheel
12, 12

Jump Rope
60 (4 sets) * 20 sec RI

Calf Raise
45 x 20, 20

Weight: 189
Waist: 36.75 (Goal < 36 by Dec 15)

* Happy to hit 315 x 15 reps on TB Deads.  I kept RIs short 30-45 seconds.  I was sweating like a MOFO.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 6, 2014)

11/5/14

1M walk at lunch

Weight: 190 
Waist: 36.5


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 6, 2014)

11/6/14

Upper

Smith CG Bench
235 x 3 (3)
225 x 5, 5, 4

T-bar Row
135 x 8
160 x 5 (3)

Incline DB Press
70 x 15, 13

Pullups
10 (3)

Seated Dips
130 x 15
150 x 10, 8

Face Pull
80 x 12 (3)

DB Shrugs
80 x 5 (3) *5 second hold at the top

Triceps OH Press
15 (2)

DB Curl
40 x 10 (2)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 7, 2014)

11/7/14

*Lower*

Inchworms
10 (2)

Squat
225 x 3 (6 sets) * 30 sec RIs

Trunk Pulldowns
80 x 15 (3)

Sumo Deads
225 x 10
275 x 10

Deadlift
225 x 10, 10, 10

Weighted Decline Situp
+15 x 10, 10

Flood Wipers
135 x 20, 20


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 8, 2014)

11/8/14

Upper *Garage workout

Pullups
8 (8 sets)

Pushups
20, 20, 20, 20 

Pushups w/ 46lb kid on my back 
10, 10, 10, 10

BW Row
15, 15, 15


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 9, 2014)

11/9/14

Sunday afternoon workout


Speed TB Deads

275 x 3 (5 sets)
235 x 5 (5 sets)
185 x 10 (5 sets)
135 x 25 (2 sets)

2 - 1 Mile Walks


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 11, 2014)

*Upper*

* warmed up on treadmill

Bench * kept reps 4001
185 x 5 (10 sets) 

T-bar Row * kept reps 4001
135 x 10
160 x 5, 5
135 x 10

Weighted Dips
BW +45 x 8, 8, 8
BW +80 x 3, 3

Pullups
10, 10, 10

Facepulls
90 x 10, 10, 10

OH Triceps Press
90 x 15, 15, 15

Corner Press
OB +45 x 25, 25

Side Raise/Front Raise
15 x 15, 15


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 11, 2014)

11/11/14

*Lower*

5 min on elliptical machine

Squat / Box (24") Jump Combo
225 x 3 / 5 (5 sets)

SLDL
185 x 5, 8, 8

Hanging Leg Raise with 15lb dumbbell b/w ankles
10, 10, 10

Box Jump
10, 10, 10

10 min on treadmill at 4.0 rate and 5.0 incline


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 11, 2014)

...forgot

Jump Squats
135 x 5, 5, 5

**working on explosive movements today rather than strength


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 14, 2014)

11/14/14

*Fullbody*

Bench
205 x 3 (5 sets)
185 x 5 (3 sets)
*30 second RIs

Row
200 x 3 (5 sets)
180 x 5 (3 sets)
* 30 second RIs

Squat
185 x 5
235 x 3
185 x 5, 5

Hang Clean / Front Squat / Push Press
135 x 1 (10 sets)
* 30 second RIs

Weighted Wide Sup Grip Pullups
BW +45  3 (3 sets)

Dips
20, 18, 16

* Done in 40 min


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 15, 2014)

11/15/14

*GPP Day*

Heavy Bag 5 minutes

Jump Rope 

Ab Wheel Rollout

1/2 Mile Run

BW Rows

OH Triceps Press

* got 30 minutes of "stuff" in


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 18, 2014)

11/16/14

FULL BODY = Just the basics

Trapbar Deads
315 x 5
365 x 3
485 x 3
405 x 3
415 x 1
315 x 10

Bench
185 x 5, 6, 7, 8, 7, 6 5

Pulldown
160 x 5, 5
180 x 5
210 x 3, 3, 3
160 x 10


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 18, 2014)

11/18/14

Weight 187
Waist 36.5

Moving in the right direction    Goal still to have waist at 35 by end of the year.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 19, 2014)

11/18/14

*Fullbody*

Squat
185 x 6
235 x 3
235 x 3
255 x 2
235 x 3, 3, 3, 3

Hang Clean
135 x 3, 5, 5, 5

DB Press
75 x 8, 8, 8, 7, 6, 5, 

T-Row
160 x 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3

Dips
20, 20, 18

Pullups
10, 10, 10

Jump Rope
60 (5 sets)

* shooting for 24-36 reps with 70-80% of 1RM max today

Weight: 188.5
Waist: 36.5

** Heading to Vegas tomorrow for a 3 day birthday party with 20+ people.    Hotel has a good gym.  I hope to hit it at least 2 times.  Can't wait to hit the steak houses.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 24, 2014)

11/22/14

U*pper body* - hotel workout

DB Press
70 x 15 (5 sets)

Pulldowns
210 x 5 (5 sets)

Row
160 x 8 (3 sets)

Dips
15 (3 sets)

Side Raise
15 x 15 (3 sets)

OH Triceps
110 x 10 (3 sets)

DB Curl / Standing Press
40 x 8 (4 sets)

* not bad considering ... we are (were) in Vegas


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 25, 2014)

11/24/14

Fullbody

Ab Wheel
15 (3)

Hang Clean Press
95 x 8
115 x 8
125 x 8
135 x 5 (5)

Pullup - slow
8 (5)

Trapbar Deads
315 x 5 (5)

Bench
135 x 25, 20, 25

T-bar Row - slow
135 x 8 (3)

Trunk Pulldowns
140 x 10 (3)

Goblet Squat
85 x 5 (5)

* Overall a good FB workout; 

Weight: 190 
Waist:36.75

* Considering we were in Vegas for almost 4 days I thought there would be more "damage" to my waist and weight.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 26, 2014)

11/25/14

*Fullbody with short RIs (30 seconds)*

Treadmill
5 minutes

Jump Rope / Pushup Super Set
80 / 20 (4 sets)  

Dual DB Swing
35 x 10 (3 sets)

Battle Ropes
30 seconds on/off (3 sets)

Weighted Pullups
BW +45 x 3 (8 sets)

Weighted Decline Situps
+20 x 8 (2 sets)

Smith Bench
225 x 3 (5 sets)
225 x 5 (3 sets)

Straight Armed Pullovers / Face Pulls
90 x 15/15 (3 sets)

DB Farmers Walk
105 x 80 steps (2 sets)

Seated Dips
150 x 10
130 x 15 (2 sets)

* Great sweat going today

Weight: 190 
Waist: 36.75


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 28, 2014)

11/27/14

Upper 

10 min on elliptical

Pullups/Dips
5/5 (5 sets)

Hang Clean/Press
135 x 5 (5 sets)

Row
210 x 5 (5 sets)

1 Armed DB Press
60 x 10
70 x 10, 10

OH Triceps Press/DB Curl
110 x 15 / 40 x 10
120 x 15 / 40 x 10
130 x 15 / 40 x 10


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 28, 2014)

11/28/15

Lower

5 min on tread

Ab Wheel
10 ( 3 sets)

Squat
225 x 5 (5 sets)

SLDL
225 x 5 (3 sets)

Hanging Leg Raise with 15 lb
10 (3 sets)

Calf Raise
45 x 15 (3 sets)

Box Jump 24"
10 (3 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 30, 2014)

11/29/14

*High Rep Upper Day in the garage
*

OH Triceps Press

BW Rows

Pullups

Pushups

Jump Rope 

..


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 30, 2014)

11/30/14

Trapbar Deads in the garage
235 x 10 (5 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 2, 2014)

12/1/14

*
Upper*

* 5 min on tread

** kept all RIs to 45 seconds

DB Press
75 x 10 (3 sets)

T-bar Row
135 x 10 
160 x 7 (3 sets)

Pullups/Dips Superset
10/10
9/9
7/8
6/7
6/6
5/5

DB Row
90 x 10
110 x 5 (3 sets)

Smith CG Press
185 x 10 (3 sets)

DB Curl/Standing Shoulder Press
45 x 8 (3 sets)

Facepull/Straight Armed Pulldown/OH Triceps Press - Giant Set
60 x 12/15/15 (3 sets)

Weight: 190 
Waist: 37

* Right shoulder pain in the front; Might have to switch Pressing movements to Pushups and Corner Presses;  Hitting legs today then taking a day off;  7 days in a row


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 3, 2014)

12/2/14

Lower

* 5 min on tread

Squat
225 x 3,4,5,6,5,4,3 (30 reps total)  * 45 sec RI

Dual DB Swing
35 x 10 (3 sets)

Weighted Stiups
+15 x 10 (3 sets)

DB SLDL
80 x 10, 10

Trunk Pulldowns
120 x 10 (3 sets)

OH Lunge on 12" box
60 x 10
80 x 10, 10

10 min on tread on 4.0 rate
*started incline at 10 and reduced incline by 1 every minute. - Good sweat

Weight: 190
Waist: 37
* I expected a drop  in both weight and waist.  Started to cut calories last week; Goal is to drop 1/4 inch every week until I reach 35" taped waist.  Have trained 6 days in a row  - taking tomorrow off.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 6, 2014)

12/4/14

Upper

10 min on elliptical

Corner press
OB +45 x 20 (3 sets)

Pullups
10 (6 sets)

Rows
210 x 6 (6)

Pushups / Band Pull-aparts
20 / 15 (8 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 6, 2014)

12/5/14

Lower

Trapbar Deads
275 x 6,6,6,6,6,6,6,8 (50 reps)

Medicine Ball Slams
20 (3 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 6, 2014)

12/6/15

Upper

Pullups
10
+45 x 3 (3 sets)
+70 x 2 (3 sets)

Pushups
20 (8 sets)

Row
160 x 12 (3 sets)
230 x 3 (2 sets)

1 arm Row
80 x 10 (2 sets)

DB Curl / Shoulder Press
35 x 8 /8 (3 sets)

Straight Armed Pulls
110 x 10 (3 sets)

BW Triceps Press
15 (3 sets)

Pullups
10, 10

Dips
15 (3 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 6, 2014)

....forgot to add

Hang Clean
95 x 5
115 x 5
135 x 5
155 x 3
115 x 10, 10, 10


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 7, 2014)

12/6/14

*Lower*

Squat
225 x 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 3, 3
245 x 3

SLDL
225 x 6, 6

DB Snatch
45 x 3
80 x 3, 3


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 9, 2014)

12/8/14

Basketball

5 games - a little rusty to start but warmed up as the night went on.  Last game I shot 6-7     Looks like bball will be Monday's workout for a while.  Got a great sweat going

Weight: 189
Waist: 37


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 14, 2014)

12/12/14
Lower

Squat
225 x 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 3

SLDL
185 x 10, 10, 10

Ab Wheel
10, 10, 10

=======

12/13/14
Upper

Corner Press
OB +45 x 20, 20, 20, 20

Pushups
20, 20, 20, 20

Pullups
10, 10, 10, 10

DB Rows
105 x 10, 10, 10, 10

Medicine Ball Pushup
10, 10, 10, 10, 10

DB Curl
40 x 10, 10, 10, 10, 10

=====

12/14/14
Lower

Trapbar
405 x 2, 2, 2, 2, 1
315 x 5, 5 *standing on 4" platform
225 x 20, 15

Floor Wipers
135 x 20, 20

Box Jumps 32"
5, 5, 5, 5, 5

Hanging Leg Raise
+15 x 10, 10


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 17, 2014)

12/15/14

Basketball - 4 full court games (1 hour)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 18, 2014)

12/17/14

Upper

Pulldowns
160 x 5 (4)

Corner Press
OB +45 x 20 (4)

T-Row
135 x 13, 11, 10

Medicine Ball Pushups
15, 15, 15, 15

DB Curl 
45 x 8, 8, 8, 8

Seated Dips
110 x 20, 20, 20, 20

Wide Pullups
8, 8, 8, 8

Seated Press
100 x 15, 15, 15

** Still nursing a sore left front delt.  No heavy presses for a while.

Weight: 189
Waist: 36.5 
* I made some progress.  I was stuck around 37 for a while.   Using "portion control" to try and reduce my waist.   Added lots of broccoli and other high fiber vegetables to my eating.   I'm getting sick of broccoli.  I've had it 8 days in a row...Also eating apples, bananas, cucumbers, asparagus, peppers,....Let's see if I can get to under 36 by the end of the year.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 19, 2014)

12/19/14

UPPER

10 min on elip

Corner Press
OB +45 x 20 (4 sets)

Pulldowns
200 x 6 (4 sets)

Pushups
25 (5 sets)

Hang Clean
115 x 8 (4 sets)

Pushups
25 (4 sets)

DB Curl
40 x 10 (4 sets)

Pushups
20 (4 sets)

Row Machine
200 x 6 (4 sets)

Pushups
20 (4 sets)

Band Pullaparts
Purple x 15 (4 sets)

* still nursing sore right front delt....lots of pushups today.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 20, 2014)

12/20/14

Lower and core

* 20 min on elip

Squat 
185 x 5 (3) * slow and low

Dual DB Swing
40 x 10 (4)

Decline Weighted Situps
+15 x 10 (3)

Hanging Leg Raise
+15 x 10 (3)

SLDL
185 x 10 (3)

Goblet Squat
70 x 15 (3)

5 min on treadmill on 5.0 incline


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 20, 2014)

12/18/20

**** Forgot to log ****

Squat
225 x  3,4,5,6,7,8,9

SLDL
225 x 6, 6, 6, 6

Seated Calf
45 x 20 (3)

Standing Calf
60 x 15 (3)

Hanging Leg Raise
+15 x 10 (3)

Weighted Situps
+15 x 12 (3)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 24, 2014)

12/21/14

Upper

Pushups
30, 25, 25, 25

Pulldowns
220 x 3, 3, 3
160 x 10, 10, 10

Pushups
25, 25, 25, 25

Row
230 x 3, 3, 3
170 x 10, 10, 10

Corner Press
45 x 20, 20, 20

Hang Clean
115 x 10, 10, 10

DB Curl
45 x 8, 8, 8

* no bench/dips - still have right shoulder pain

Weight: 189
Waist: 36.5


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 24, 2014)

12/22/14

Lower

Trapbar Deads
315 x 5
365 x 3, 3, 3, 3, 3
315 x 6, 6

Weighted Situps
+15 x 12, 12, 12

DB elevated lunge
50 x 6, 6, 6, 6


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 24, 2014)

Reminder

http://www.t-nation.com/workouts/100-rep-trap-bar-workout


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 24, 2014)

merry christmas YM!  Hope you and the family have a great one


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 27, 2014)

Stewart14 said:


> merry christmas YM!  Hope you and the family have a great one



Thanks Man.  I'm sure you guys had a fun morning    Merry Christmas and Happy New Years to you guys as well.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 27, 2014)

12/26/14

Upper

10 min on elip

Pullups
8, 8, 8, 8, 8, 8, 8

Pushups
20 (10 sets)

Row
180 x 8
210 x 6
190 x 8, 8, 8

Corner Press
45 x 15, 15, 15, 15

DB Curl
45 x 8 , 8,  8,  8


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 27, 2014)

12/27/14

Lower and core

10 min on elip

Trapbar Deads
315 x 8
405 x 3, 2
315 x 12

Box Jump
32" x 5, 5, 5, 5, 5

Goblet Squat
85 x 6, 6, 6, 6

Leg Throwdowns
20, 20, 20


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 29, 2014)

12/28/14

Upper

10 min on elip

Pulldowns
130 x 3
150 x 3
170 x 3
190 x 3
210 x 3
230 x 3
250 x 3
230 x 5
210 x 5
190 x 8
170 x 10
150 x 12

Pushups
20 (6 sets)

Wide sup grip Row
190 x 5 (5 sets)

Pushups
20  (5 sets)

EZ Curl
65 x 10, 9, 8, 7, 6

Sup Grip Pullups
5 (5 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 30, 2014)

12/30/14

Lower and core

5 min on elip

Trapbar Deads
315 x 8 (6 sets)

Weighted Situps
+15 x 12 (3 sets)

Hanging Leg Raise
15 (3 sets)

Truck Pulldowns
100 x 15 (3 sets)

5 min on elip


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 1, 2015)

12/31/14

Upper

10 min on elip

Pulldowns
170 x 5
210 x 5
230 x 3
250 x 3, 3, 3
230 x 3
210 x 5
190 x 8
170 x 10
150 x 12

Pushups
20 (6 sets)

Row
200 x 5 (5 sets)

Pushups
20 (6 sets)

DB Curl
45 x 12, 10, 8


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 2, 2015)

1/2/15

Lower

11 min on elip

Squat
185 x 8, 10, 10, 10

Box Jump 24"
8, 8, 8, 8

Dual DB Swing
35 x 8, 8, 8, 8

Inch Worm
12, 12, 12, 12

Leg Press
180 x 1 minute (28-30 reps)   [3 sets]

Hot Tub....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 3, 2015)

1/3/15

*Upper*

10 min on elip

Corner Press
45 x 15 (4 sets)

Pullups
10 (3 sets)

DB Row
110 x 10 (3 sets)

Plyo-Pushups
35 (5 sets)

DB Curl
45 x 10 (3 sets)

Pushups
20 (3 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 4, 2015)

1/4/14

*Cardio and Core*

15 min on elip

Lying Leg Raise
15 (3 sets)

Hanging Leg Raise
20 (3 sets)

Swiss Ball Hamstring Curl
8 (3 sets)

20 min on Treadmill

Side Bends
65 x 10 (3 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 6, 2015)

1/5/15

Lower

5 min on tread

Trapbar Deads
315 x 8, 7, 8, 8, 8, 8, 8, 8
* kept RIs to 2 min except last two set 3 minutes

..running this until vacation (mid Feb)

http://www.t-nation.com/workouts/100-rep-trap-bar-workout

Hanging Leg Raise
20, 20, 20

* done.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 6, 2015)

1/6/15

Food update:

I usually eat pretty healthy but as of 1/2/15 I cut out junk and simple carbs (regular bread, noodles, chips, diet pop, sugar and liquor);  This is going to be much different since we usually have some kind of pasta 2 days a week.  Plus I normally have a sandwich for breakfast and lunch.    Eating a ton of veggies and fruit, yogurt, eggs, nuts, lean meat.    Getting at least 75 oz of water a day.    Plan on limiting my alcohol to 3 beers/ glass of wine a week.  I don't drink much in the winter - maybe a glass of red wine on Thursday night or a few beers Friday or Saturday night.   No desire to drink any alcohol right now;   Spent a lot of time prepping meals of the last couple days.  I see why people jump off the wagon after a week.   It's a lot of time (and $$) eating better.

Lifting at least 4 days (upper/lower - off - upper/lower) plus 1 day of cardio type exercise.    

1/1/15
Waist: 37
Weight: 192

--

1/6/15
Waist: 36.5
Weight: 188

I've been fluctuating between 36.5"-37" and 188-191 lbs for the past a couple months.  We'll see if this diet change makes a difference.

5 week goal (Feb 10th)  - Florida Vacation 

Waist 35.5
Weight: doesn't matter


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 7, 2015)

1/6/15

Upper

5 min on tread

Pulldown * weight about 85-90% 1RM
170 x 3 (8 sets)

Pushups
20 (7 sets)

T-Row
160 x 4 (3 sets) *slow

Pushups
20 (6 sets) - goal was 13 sets of 20 - still trying to rehab my right shoulder

Cable Dork Row
100 x 20 (6 sets)

DB Curl
45 x 10 (2 sets)

Waist: 36.5 
Weight: 189


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 9, 2015)

1/9/15

Lower

10 min on tread

Squat 
225 x 3 (5 sets)

SLDL
185 x 10 (3)

Weighted Situps
+15 x 16 (3)

OH Lunge
60 x 10 (3)

Trunk Pulldowns
150 x 20 (3)

* didn't feel like going today but in the end....glad I did

Weight: 189
Waist: 36.5

Still sticking with no sugars, bread, noodles, diet pop........Been eating all "healthy" food.   I hope my waist gets down to 36.25 next week and continue to shrink by 1/4 inches per week.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 9, 2015)

1/9/15

Upper

* 10 min on elip

Pulldowns
190 x 3
220 x 3
250 x 3, 3, 3
230 x 5
210 x 8
190 x 10, 10, 10

Corner Press
50 x 15 (4 sets)

Row
180 x 10, 10, 10

CG Incline Pushups
40, 40, 40

DB Curl
45 x 11, 11

Lying DB Triceps Press
45 x 10, 10, 10, 10

* stretch

Weight: 189
Waist: 36.5

No processed foods for 8 days.....I expected some drop in waist......Still stuck between 36.5 - 37.  Goal is to get to 35.5 by vacation time 2/11/15


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 11, 2015)

1/10/15

*Lower*

10 min on elip

Trapbar Deads
315 x 8 (9 sets)
* next week - 9 sets of 9


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 12, 2015)

1/11/15

Upper

* 10 min on elip

Pulldowns
190 x 5
220 x 5
250 x 3, 3
230 x 5
210 x 8
190 x 10, 10

Corner Press
50 x 15 (4 sets)

Row
190 x 10
200 x 10
210 x 10

Seated Press
100 x 20 (5 sets)

EZ Curl
65 x 10, 9, 8, 7, 8, 9, 10


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 12, 2015)

1/11/15

Snowboarded for two hours.  Broke a good sweat.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 14, 2015)

1/13/15

*Lower*

5 min on tread

Squat
225 x 4, 4, 4, 3, 3, 3

Weighted Situps
+15 x 17 (3 sets)

SLDL
185 x 8 (4 sets)

Trunk Pulldowns
150 x 15 (3 sets)

OH Lunge on Box
70 x 10 (3 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 17, 2015)

1/16/15

*Lower*

*Trapbar Deads*
315 x 9 (9 sets) * 2 min RIs

plus 2+ hours of lake hockey

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 17, 2015)

1/15/15

*Upper*

Corner Press
55 x 20 (5 sets)

Pulldowns
180 x 3
210 x 3
230 x 3
200 x 10 (3 sets)

Pushups
20 (14 sets)

DB Row
110 x 11 (3 sets)

EZ bar curl
65 x 10, 9, 8

Seated DB Curl
30 x 8, 8, 8


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 18, 2015)

1/17/15

4 games of basketball


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 19, 2015)

1/19/15

*Upper*

Pulldowns
180 x 8
210 x 5
240 x 3
210 x 8, 8, 8

Corner Press
45 x 15
65 x 10, 10
45 x 20, 20

Pullups (Slow with a stop 1/2 way down)
5, 5, 5, 5

Incline Pushups
30, 30, 30

Row
180 x 12, 12, 12

OH Triceps Press
35 x 15
40 x 15
45 x 15
50 x 15
55 x 15, 15, 15

Straight Arm Pullovers
55 x 15, 15, 15

DB Curl
45 x 10, 10, 10

Reverse Fly
30 x 8, 8, 8 

DB Preacher Curl
30 x 8, 8, 8


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 19, 2015)

....forgot to add

Shrugs
225 x 6, 6, 6, 6 (slow)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 24, 2015)

1/22/15

Lower

Squat
185 x 6 (6)

Weighted Situps
+15 x 18 (3)

SLDL
185 x 7 (3)

Trunk Pulldowns
150 x x 15 (3)

OH Lunge
70 x 10 (3)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 24, 2015)

1/23/15

Upper

10 min on elip

Pulldown
200 x 8 (4)

Triceps OH Press
50 x 15 (5)

Row Machine
200 x 10 (4)

Seated Press
112 x 20 (5)

DB Curl
45 x 10 (2)

Single arm pushdown
50 x 15 (3)

Wide Pullups
5 (5) * slow

==========

Snowboarded for 5 hours......I'm bushed!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 27, 2015)

1/25/15

Upper 

Pulldowns
Rows
OH Triceps
DB Curl

then Lake Hockey for a couple hours

1/27/15

Upper

Pulldowns
200 x 8 (4 sets)

Seated Press
112 x 20
125 x 15
137 x 12
150 x 10, 10, 10
125 x 20

Wide Row
170 x 8 (4 sets)

OH Triceps Press
100 x 12
110 x 12, 12, 12

Single Triceps Pushdown
40 x 10, 10, 10

DB Preacher Curl
35 x 6, 6, 6

CG Incline Pushups
35, 35


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 29, 2015)

1/28/15

*Lower*

TB Deads
315 x 3 (10 sets) - 45 sec RI

Trunk Pulldowns
110 x 10 (3 sets)

OH Lunge on Box
80 x 10 (3 sets)

Weighted Situps
+15 x 15 (3 sets)

Weight: 186
Waist: 36.25


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 30, 2015)

1/30/15

Upper

Weighted Pullups
BW +25 x 4 (5 sets)

Corner Press
50 x 15 (4)

Row
180 x 10 (3)

Pushups
25, 30, 35, 25, 25, 25, 25

OH Triceps
100 x 15 (2)

Single Triceps Pushdown
45 x 8 (3)

DB Curl
40 x 12 (3)

Dork Row
130 x 15 (3)

Incline Pushups
35 (3)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 1, 2015)

2/1/15

Lower

10 min on elip

Squat
185 x 5
205 x 4
225 x 5, 5

SLDL
185 x 5 (3)

Hanging leg raise
15 x 10 (3)

OH Lunge
80 x 8 (2)

DB BSS
35 x 8 (2)

5 min on elip


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 3, 2015)

2/2/15

*
UPPER*

5 min on tread

T-Row
135 x 5,6,7,8
160 x 4,5

Smith Bench
185 x 5 (7 sets)
* first time doing bench since Dec. 1st due to sore right shoulder - still tender

Pulldown
160 x 5 (5)

Seated Dips
110 x 15 (5)

Straight Arm pulldowns
110 x 15 (4)

OH Triceps
80 x 15
90 x 15
100 x 15, 15

DB Curl
40 x 15 (4)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 4, 2015)

2/3/15

Lower

TB Deads
315 x 5
365 x 3 (5 sets)
405 x 1
415 x 1
315 x 3

Goblet Squats
50 x 15
75 x 10, 10

Trunk Pulldowns
150 x 15 (4 sets)

Weight: 187
Waist:36.25


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 5, 2015)

Hey amigo!
Happy New Year!
Look at that weight dropping!
I'm home now and getting serious again 

(about time!)

I?ve recently started taking my bags of chicken and puttinginto the crock pot.


House smells great, the meat pulls apart with a fork andtastes great. Easy to make?.?fire and forget? as it were. Have liners you putinto the crock pot, so when you are done, take out the liner and discard, yourcrock pot is still clean, so basic wipe off and put away.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 6, 2015)

Burner02 said:


> Hey amigo!
> Happy New Year!
> Look at that weight dropping!
> I'm home now and getting serious again
> ...



Welcome back B!!

What kind of work are you doing?


 Did you start a new journal?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 6, 2015)

2/6/15

*Upper*

5 min on elip

Pulldowns
200 x 10, 10, 10
210 x 8

Corner Press
50 x 20, 20, 20

Shrug
225 x 10, 10, 10 

Slowwwwww Pullups (stopped 1/2 way down)
5, 5, 5 

Regular Pullups
8, 10

Pushups
30, 35, 30

Row
212 x 6, 6, 6, 6

OH Triceps Press
55 x 15, 15, 15, 15

DB Curl
50 x 6, 6, 6


Looking forward to vacation.  Back to Anna Maria Island (FL) next week.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2015)

Hey brother!
Amigo!
Not working right now. Taking unemployment and going to school. Taking my win 2012 server mcsa and followedby my ccna to get current again.
Maybe should start a new journal. Other one is 56 pages. Newstart


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 7, 2015)

2/7/15

Lower

10 min on elip

Box Jumps
10 (3 sets)

Squat
185 x 10
225 x 5
235 x 3
185 x 10

SLDL
185 x 10 (3)

Leg Throwdowns
25 (3)

Leg Press
180 x 15 (2)

Calf Raise 
45 x 15 (3)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 8, 2015)

2/8/15

*Upper*

10 min on elip

Pushup / Pullup Ladder
3 / 1
6 / 2
9 / 3
12 / 4
15 / 5
18 / 6
21 / 7
24 / 8 
27 / 9
30 / 10
* good warm up

Row
180 x 8 (4 sets)

Seated Press
125 x 15
137 x 12
150 x 9
165 x 8
175 x 6

DB Curl
45 x 8 (4)

Lying Triceps Press
25 (4)

DB Farmers Walk
75 x 1 lap (3)


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2015)

.

How are you liking the box jumps and how highis the box? Was watching a video on youtube and the trainer was sayingagain?how nobody should do leg extensions because of the shearing force on theknees. Then, read somewhere else?(LOVE the exact science?.) That you can do acouple sets of extensions (light weight) to get the quads ready to squat. 
Was thinking?those box jumps may be better?Thoughts?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 18, 2015)

i see you still have the most interesting workouts !


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 20, 2015)

Burner02 said:


> .
> 
> How are you liking the box jumps and how highis the box? Was watching a video on youtube and the trainer was sayingagain?how nobody should do leg extensions because of the shearing force on theknees. Then, read somewhere else?(LOVE the exact science?.) That you can do acouple sets of extensions (light weight) to get the quads ready to squat.
> Was thinking?those box jumps may be better?Thoughts?


 
Hey B,

Depending on the day the box will range from 24 - 32 inches.      LOL  -  It IS crazy how there are so many conflicting article.   You have to just find out what works for YOU !!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 20, 2015)

gwcaton said:


> i see you still have the most interesting workouts !



Hey Gary....Welcome back.   I haven't seen you in years.  Hope all is well.     

I'm still chasing the "Silver Bullet Workout"    LOL    I tend to get bored after about 4-6 weeks.     Speaking of that - I'm about to switch things up again.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 20, 2015)

2/20/15

Went on vacation with the family so I decided to take a much needed break from the weights.   We walked a ton everyday on the beach  (2-4 miles daily).   I did lift one day at the park.  Did some pullups on the swing set, atomic pushups, laying rows, picnic table jumps and close grip pushups.   

Back to the gym tonight for a full body workout.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 21, 2015)

2/20/15

*FULLBODY*

* 5 min on tread

T-Bar Row (sloooooow - great stretch on the bottom)
135 x 10 (3)

Corner Press
45 x 15 (4)

Pulldown
160 x 4 (4)

Bench  (sloooooow)
135 x 10 (3)
* right delt still has pain....

Trapbar Deads
315 x 5
385 x 2
365 x 3 (3)

Box Jumps (28")
5 (5 sets)

Trapbar Deads
315 x 5 (4)

Seated Dips
110 x 15 (4)

Lying BW Triceps Press
15 (4)

DB Curl
40 x 12, 12, 10, 10

* Hot tub 15 minutes


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 21, 2015)

corner presses looked interesting, have to keep those in mind . and the hot tub !


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 23, 2015)

gwcaton said:


> corner presses looked interesting, have to keep those in mind . and the hot tub !



Corner presses are one of my favorite.  (so is the Hot tub   LOL  )


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 23, 2015)

2/23/15

Fullbody

10 min on tread

Pulldowns
170 x 5 (4)

Corner Press
45 x 20 (4)

Trapbar Deads
315 x 5 (5)

T-bar Row
160 x 3 (6)

Pushups / Pullups Combo
10 / 5 (4)

Lying Triceps Press
30 (3)

DB Curl
40 x 12 (4)

Smith Bench
185 x 6 (8)


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 23, 2015)

nice !  i see some increases in weight and some increases in reps .


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 2, 2015)

gwcaton said:


> nice !  i see some increases in weight and some increases in reps .



Thanks...just putting the time in.   No goal for weight pressed/lifted.  More focused on body comp changes.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 2, 2015)

Back from my Cyber Security course in Orlando.  The gym was OK at the hotel.   Got 45-55 minutes of training in per day.

2/24 Upper
2/25 Lower
2/26 Upper
2/27 Lower
2/28 Upper
3/1  Off

Back to my normal gym tonight


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 2, 2015)

Nice dedication ! i never seem to find a gym worth a crap at any hotel ive ever stayed at


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 3, 2015)

gwcaton said:


> Nice dedication ! i never seem to find a gym worth a crap at any hotel ive ever stayed at



Thanks G.  The best gyms I have found are in Vegas.....but not many people exercise in Vegas when on vacation.....hahaha    Most chain hotels have a couple pieces of cardio equipment and dumbells up to 40 lbs.     I consider those trips ... deloads - from heavy weight.   Just get a good sweat going and crank out a bunch of high rep sets.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 3, 2015)

3/2/15

*Upper*

* back to my normal gym

T-bar Row
135 x 6
160 x 6
180 x 3 (3 sets)
135 x 10 (3 sets)

Corner Press
OB +45 x 20
OB +55 x 15
OB +65 x 12
OB +80 x 10
OB +70 x 12
OB +55 x 15
* still rehabing my right shoulder -so not benching.

Wide Sup Grip Weighted Pullups
BW +45 x 6, 5, 5, 5, 5

Seated Dips
110 x 15 (4 sets)

Cable Dork Row
110 x 15
120 x 15
130 x 15

OH Rope Triceps Press
110 x 15 (3 sets)

Close Sup Grip Pullups
7, 7, 6, 6

DB Curl
40 x 10, 10

Weight: 190
Waist: 37 - 1 week of vacation followed by a week out of town for work killed waistline progress.   Looking forward to warmer days to get back on my walks at lunch.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 3, 2015)

looking good. I'm going to try and get those t-bar rows in my workouts.
Definetly need to put the weight chin ups/pullups back in the mix , I really liked those .

Keep up the good work !
I second the vote for warmer weather !


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 4, 2015)

3/3/15

*Lower*

* 5 min on tread

Ab Wheel
15 (3 sets)

Trapbar Deads
315 x 5 (2)
335 x 3
355 x 3
375 x 3
400 x 1
315 x 8, 8

DB Lunge on 12" box
40 x 10 (3 sets)

Dual DB Swing
35 x 15 (3 sets)

Weight: 189
Waist: 37


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 4, 2015)

gwcaton said:


> looking good. I'm going to try and get those t-bar rows in my workouts.
> Definetly need to put the weight chin ups/pullups back in the mix , I really liked those .
> 
> Keep up the good work !
> I second the vote for warmer weather !



I love the T-rows.....I get the best stretch on the bottom    Good to see you back around.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 4, 2015)

yellowmoomba said:


> I love the T-rows.....I get the best stretch on the bottom    Good to see you back around.



thanks ! tomorrow is back day, i'll try get the T-rows in there


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 6, 2015)

3/6/15

*Upper*

* 5 min on thread

Weighted Pullups
BW +45 x 3
BW +70 x 2
BW +100 x 1
BW +45 x 7, 5

Seated Press
112 x 20
125 x 15
137 x 12
150 x 8, 8
* still nursing sore right shoulder. It's been 3 months since injuring it.

DB Row
110 x 10 (3 sets)

Corner Press
45 x 20
55 x 15
65 x 15
55 x 20
45 x 25

DB Curl / Triceps OH Press SUPERSET
40 x 8 / 60 x 15 (3 sets)

Hot Tub 
30 minutes


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 6, 2015)

yellowmoomba said:


> 3/6/15
> 
> *Upper*
> 
> ...



Nice pullups and db rows !!!  Hope i can get back those weights one day.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 8, 2015)

gwcaton said:


> Nice pullups and db rows !!!  Hope i can get back those weights one day.



Thanks    You'll get there.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 8, 2015)

3/7/15

*Trapbar Deads*
185 x 25
235 x 15 (5 sets)

* Only had 20 minutes.   Got a quick garage lift in. 

=================


3/8/15

*Lower*

Squat
225 x 3 (10 sets)

SLDL
185 x 10 (3 sets)

Jump Rope
5 minutes


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 10, 2015)

3/9/15

*UPPER*

* 5 min on tread

T-bar Row
170 x 5 (5)

Pushps
25 (5)

Wide Grip Pullups
10, 8, 8

Seated Dips
110 x 15 (3)

Straight Armed Pulldowns
80 x 15
90 x 15
110 x 15 (2)

Triceps OH Rope Press
90 x 15 (3)

Sup Grip Pullups
10, 8, 8

DB Curl to a Standing Press
35 x 10 (4)

Weight: 189
Waist: 37


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 10, 2015)

yellowmoomba said:


> 3/9/15
> 
> *UPPER*
> 
> ...



Nice   I thought i was the only one using S.A. pulldowns ! LOL 

Curls to press sound interesting.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 11, 2015)

gwcaton said:


> Nice   I thought i was the only one using S.A. pulldowns ! LOL
> 
> Curls to press sound interesting.



I really like SA Pulldowns.....Another great "stretching" exercise 

The "curls to press" are a good functional type exercise plus they are part of my shoulder rehab.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 11, 2015)

yellowmoomba said:


> I really like SA Pulldowns.....Another great "stretching" exercise
> 
> The "curls to press" are a good functional type exercise plus they are part of my shoulder rehab.



ahhh i see. thats probably where i remember the curls/press from when i was rehabbing my shoulder


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 13, 2015)

3/10/15

Worked late so no gym - at least I got a 2 mile walk in at lunch

3/11/15

Worked late so no gym - at least I got a 2 mile walk in at lunch

.......

3/12/15

*UPPER*

* 5 min on tread

Pulldown
170 x 3
180 x 3
190 x 3
200 x 2
160 x 8, 6, 6

DB Side Raise / Front Raise superset
15 x 8/8 (4 sets)

DB Row
120 x 5 (5)

Corner Press
45 x 25 
70 x 12 (3)

DB Curl
45 x 12 (3)


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 13, 2015)

yellowmoomba said:


> 3/10/15
> 
> Worked late so no gym - at least I got a 2 mile walk in at lunch
> 
> ...



DB rows looking good. Those were one of my faves to do . 200 on pulldowns !! 

TGIF !


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 13, 2015)

gwcaton said:


> DB rows looking good. Those were one of my faves to do . 200 on pulldowns !!
> 
> TGIF !



   TGIF


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 13, 2015)

3/13/15

*Lower*

* 10 minutes on elip

Squat
185 x 6, 8, 10, 12, 14

Dual DB Swing
30 x 20 (3 sets)

Hanging Leg Raise holding 15 DB b/w ankles
10 (3)

24" Box Jump
6, 10, 10, 10

Flag
3

Lying Leg Raise
25


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 14, 2015)

yellowmoomba said:


> 3/13/15
> 
> *Lower*
> 
> ...



BOX JUMPS !!!!

Oh man , i bet i'd be in the hospital if i tried those !!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 14, 2015)

gwcaton said:


> BOX JUMPS !!!!
> 
> Oh man , i bet i'd be in the hospital if i tried those !!



LOL  -  I doubt it


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 14, 2015)

gwcaton said:


> BOX JUMPS !!!!
> 
> Oh man , i bet i'd be in the hospital if i tried those !!



LOL  -  I doubt it


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 14, 2015)

3/14/15

Upper 

* 10 min on elip

(high rep day)

Wide Grip Pullups/Pushup
5/10 (5 sets)

Standing DB Press
35 x 12 (4 sets)

Row Machine
187 x 6 (4 sets)

Triceps OH Rope Press
55 x 15 (4 sets)

Facepulls/Straight Arm Pulldowns
55 x 15/15 (4 sets)

Seated Press
125 x 15 (4 sets)

Close Grip Pullups/Preacher DB Curl
10/30 x 6
8/30 x 4
6/40 x 3


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 15, 2015)

3/15/15

Lower

* 10 min on elip

Goblet Squat
65 x 5
80 x 5 (3 sets)

Hanging Leg Raise
20 (2 sets)

DB Snatch
65 x 5 (4 sets)

Deadlift
225 x 8 (4 sets)

OH Lunge
70 x 10 (3 sets)

Lying Leg Raise
25 (2 sets)

DB Farmers Walk
85 x 80 steps (3 sets)


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 15, 2015)

Wow ! 
One of the reasons i like dropping in here is because of the va.riety of exercises you do . I am constantly Googling something from your workouts. 
Thanks ! 
oh and nice workout !


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 17, 2015)

gwcaton said:


> Wow !
> One of the reasons i like dropping in here is because of the va.riety of exercises you do . I am constantly Googling something from your workouts.
> Thanks !
> oh and nice workout !



Good to see you picking up some new ideas.  That's one of the great things about this site


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 17, 2015)

3/16/15

2 mile walk at lunch .. no gym because of a work function

=======


*3/17/15*

1 mile walk at lunch

*UPPER*

* 5 min on treadmill

Pushups / Pullups superset
15 / 5 (5 sets)

Corner Press
45 x 25
60 x 20
70 x 15 (3 sets)

Wide Sup Grip Pullups
10, 10, 8

OH Triceps Press
80 x 15 (2)

Pushups
25 (3 sets)

Straight Armed Pulldowns
80 x 15
90 x 15
100 x 15

DB Curl
45 x 15, 10, 8


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 18, 2015)

...forgot 

T-bar Rows
180 x 3
160 x 5 (4 sets)

Facepulls
80 x 15 (3 sets)

....I need to start writing these down when I'm at the gym.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 20, 2015)

3/19/15

Lower

Ab Wheel
15 (3)

Trapbar Deads
375 x 3
405 x 1 (3 sets)
365 x 3 (5 sets)

OH Lunge on 12" Box
80 x 10 (3 sets)

Seated Calf Raise
45 x 15 (5 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 20, 2015)

3/20/15

Upper

Side Raise / Front Raise
15 x 9 / 15 x 10 (3 sets)

Corner Press
45 x 20
55 x 18
65 x 15 (3 sets)

Wide (and SLOW) pullups
6 (4 sets)

Pushups
40, 25, 20, 20

Seated Row
180 x 12, 11, 10, 9

Triceps OH Press
80 x 20
90 x 18
100 x 15, 15

Cable reverse fly
30 x 10 (4 sets)

Pushups
30, 25, 25, 25

Close Sup Grip Pullups
10, 10, 8, 8

Pushups
25, 25


* still no benching due to bum right shoulder so I'm doing lots of pushups.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 20, 2015)

yellowmoomba said:


> 3/20/15
> 
> Upper
> 
> ...



Nice workout!

how long ago did you bang up your shoulder?

Have a good weekend!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 21, 2015)

gwcaton said:


> Nice workout!
> 
> how long ago did you bang up your shoulder?
> 
> Have a good weekend!



Thanks GW......I messed up my shoulder just after Thanksgiving.   I didn't think it would take this long for it to heal.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 21, 2015)

3/21/15

Lower

15 min on elip

Squat
185 x 5 (5 sets) 
225 x 3 (3 sets)
* slow and low

SLDL
185 x 8 (4 sets)

Dual DB Swing
35 x 20 (3 sets)

Lying Leg Raise
25 (3 sets)

Step ups (12") 
10, 12, 15

* sweating like crazy today.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 21, 2015)

yellowmoomba said:


> 3/21/15
> 
> Lower
> 
> ...



Nice workout !
That is quite awhile to heal.
you work out at home or a gym or both


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 22, 2015)

gwcaton said:


> Nice workout !
> That is quite awhile to heal.
> you work out at home or a gym or both



Tooooo damn long!!  

I workout mainly at the gym.   In the summer I train at my house on the weekends.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 22, 2015)

3/22/15

*Upper*

* 5 min on tread

Weighted Pullups
BW +45 x 3 (5 sets)

Pushups
40, 30, 25, 20, 20

Wide Grip Machine Row
160 x 12 (4 sets)

Corner Press
45 x 20
55 x 20 (3 sets)

Wide Grip Pullups
10, 10, 8

Lying BW Triceps Press
25 (6 sets)

DB Curl
40 x 12, 12


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 23, 2015)

3/23/15

*Lower *

* 5 min on tread

Trapbar Deads
315 x 3 (4 sets)
365 x 1
385 x 1
405 x 1
315 x 8, 7

OH Lunge
45 x 10
65 x 10
85 x 10, 10

Seated Calf Raise
55 x 20 (4 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 26, 2015)

3/25/15

Upper*
*

* 5 min on tread

Pulldowns
160 x 8, 8, 6, 6

Corner Press
65 x 20 (4 sets)

T-Row
160 x 8, 7, 6, 6

OH Triceps Press
90 x 20 (4 sets)

DB Curl
45 x 12 (4 sets)

Weight: 188
Waist: 37

Got the basics in today.  Eating pretty well but my waistline is not going down....I've cut out the typical junk (chips/sugars/...)   Time to add more veggies to the program.  I was able to drop 1/4 inch every week before our vacation in February.

Breakfast: Granola and milk or yogurt, banana
Snack: apple and almonds
Lunch: last nights dinner leftovers
Snack:  Granola or zone bar or apple/banana/or/orange
workout: 45-55 min of weights (average 5 days per week)  Upper/Lower
post workout: low fat chocolate milk
Dinner: Meat/fish, veggie and sometimes a carb (noodle, potato)
No pre-bed meal.

Drink: at least 1G of water a day, 2-3 cups of black coffee
1-2 cups of skim milk

Limited alcohol 1-2 times per week such as 1 glass of wine on Thursday and 3-4 beers on Saturday


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 26, 2015)

yellowmoomba said:


> 3/25/15
> 
> Upper*
> *
> ...



Nice workout ! 
Are the oh tri presswith a barbell or db ?

What are your goals ?slimming down for summer ?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 27, 2015)

gwcaton said:


> Nice workout !
> Are the oh tri presswith a barbell or db ?
> 
> What are your goals ?slimming down for summer ?



OH Triceps press are with the Rope and cable.  They work great for the long head of the triceps plus it goes not aggravate my shoulder.

My goals lately have been to drop 2 inches on my waist (and keep it there).


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 27, 2015)

3/27/15

Lower

* 10 min on elip

Squat
185 x 8 (4)
225 x 5 (2)

SLDL
185 x 10 (4)

OH Lunge on 12" box
80 x 10 (3 sets)

Core work (4 sets) - two new exercises that I saw on T-nation.  Not sure what they are called but they were challenging.  I'll have to post the video.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 27, 2015)

Here's the link 

https://www.t-nation.com/training/12-minute-fix-for-abs-and-glutes


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 27, 2015)

yellowmoomba said:


> OH Triceps press are with the Rope and cable.  They work great for the long head of the triceps plus it goes not aggravate my shoulder.
> 
> My goals lately have been to drop 2 inches on my waist (and keep it there).



completly forgot about the rope/cable.

good luck on the waist 
i know its hardwork, thats why i was leary of increasing my cals. Its been 4 weeks and i can tell  ive lost some definition especially in the waist but i'll stick with it until I cant stand it anymore lol. Hoping to do at least 6 weeks maybe 9.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 28, 2015)

3/28/15

Upper

10 min on elip

Row  / Pushup Superset
160 x 1 / 3
160 x 2 / 6
160 x 3 / 9
160 x 4 / 12
160 x 5 / 15
160 x 6 / 18
160 x 7 / 21
160 x 8 / 24
160 x 9 / 21 * fail (goal was 27)

Corner Press
45 x 20
55 x 15
70 x 12, 12

Pullups
10 (5 sets)

Triceps BW Press
20 (4 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 29, 2015)

3/29/15

*Lower*

10 min on elip

Goblet Squat
80 x 10 (5 sets)

DB Snatch
80 x 3 (5)

Plank Pull
40 x 8 (3)

Lying Leg Lifts
20 (3)

DB Farmers Walk
90 x 80 steps (5)

OH Walking Lunge
70 x 20 (3)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 31, 2015)

3/31/15

*Upper*

5 min on tread

Alternate Pullups / Pushups
8 / 25 (4 sets)

Corner Press
45 x 20
70 x 15 (3 sets)

T-Row
135 x 10 (3 sets)

OH Triceps Press / Straight Armed Pulldown
90 x 15 / 90 x 15 (3 sets)

Close Sup Grip Pullups
10 (4 sets)

Close Grip Smith Bench Press
185 x 7 (5 sets)


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 1, 2015)

had to google those plank pulls. wow


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 2, 2015)

gwcaton said:


> had to google those plank pulls. wow



Did you try them?   I'm sure you'll like 'em.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 2, 2015)

4/1/15

2 mile walk @ lunch.  (no gym tonight)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 3, 2015)

4/2/15

Lower

* 5 min on tread

Trapbar Deads
315 x 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 7, 6, 7

30" Box Jumps
5 (5)

Dual DB Swings
35 x 10 (3)

Standing Calf Raise
60 x 10 (4)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 3, 2015)

4/3/15

Upper

* 10 min on elip

Pulldowns
200 x 3
210 x 3
220 x 3
230 x 3, 3
240 x 3


Corner Press
75 x 15 (4)

DB Row
110 x 10 (3)

Seated Press
125 x 15 (5)

EZ bar Curl
65 x 10 (3)

Lying Triceps Press
15 (4)

Weight: 187
Waist: 36.75


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 3, 2015)

Nice workout . 
i see the weight/waist are going down . good job !


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 4, 2015)

gwcaton said:


> Nice workout .
> i see the weight/waist are going down . good job !



Thanks....I can usually drop 1/4" per week as long as I don't eat like a pig on the weekend.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 4, 2015)

4/4/15

*Home workout*

Basketball with Miller (just put a new hoop up)

Baseball in the yard

Bike ride

Trapbar Deads
235 x 5 (10 sets)


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 4, 2015)

1/4" a week sounds impressive to me.
this last workout sounds fun , hoops and baseball .


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 5, 2015)

gwcaton said:


> 1/4" a week sounds impressive to me.
> this last workout sounds fun , hoops and baseball .



Any sport I play with the kids is fun


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 5, 2015)

4/5/15

*Upper*

* 10 min on elip

Pushups
20 (5)

Sup Grip Row
180 x 12 (4)

Corner Press
70 x 15 (3)

Wide Grip Pulldowns
170 x 12
180 x 10 (3)

Triceps OH Rope Press
90 x 15 (4)

Reverse Fly
30 x 10 (3)

Seated Press
125 x 15
137 x 12
150 x 10 (3)

* Hoops for 20 minutes then Hot Tub for 20 minutes.   Off to Easter Dinner

Heading to Opening Day (Tigers) tomorrow.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 5, 2015)

True about the kids! Wait 'til you have gandkids !

Nice workout ! Enjoy your Easter !


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 8, 2015)

4/7/15

*Lower*

* 5 min on tread

OH Lunge on Box
70 x 8 (3)

Trapbar Deads
375 x 2 (6)

Goblet Squat
90 x 5 (5)

Dual DB Swing
35 x 12 (4)

Ab Wheel
12 (3)

OH Squat
70 x 10 (3)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 9, 2015)

4/9/15

Upper

* 5 min on tread

Corner Press
45 x 20
70 x 15
70 x 20
80 x 10
70 x 18

T-Row
135 x 12 (3)

Weighted Pullups
BW +45 x 3 (5)

Triceps BW Press
20 (5)

Wide Grip Pullups
10
8
8

Smith Bench
185 x 8
185 x 8
195 x 5
195 x 5
205 x 5 (4)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 11, 2015)

4/10/15

Lower

Squat 
185 x 5 (5 sets)
225 x 3 (5 sets)

SLDL
185 x 5 (5 sets)


Ab Wheel
12 (3 sets)

Weight: 188
Waist: 36.5


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 11, 2015)

4/11/15

Upper

Corner Press
70 x 15 (4)

Pulldowns
200 x 6
250 x 3 (2)
200 x 10 (3)

Seated Press
150 x 10
167 x 6 (5)

DB Row
110 x 10 (3)

BW Triceps Press
30 (3)

DB Curl
45 x 12, 10


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 11, 2015)

yellowmoomba said:


> 4/11/15
> 
> Upper
> 
> ...



Nice numbers ! Especially the pulldowns and seated press.!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 15, 2015)

gwcaton said:


> Nice numbers ! Especially the pulldowns and seated press.!



Thanks GW.    Trying to put my time in.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 15, 2015)

4/14/15

*Lower*

* worked late but tried to get something in when I got home.

Trapbar Deads
185 x 15 (10 sets)


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 15, 2015)

yellowmoomba said:


> 4/14/15
> 
> *Lower*
> 
> ...



damn jobs !  lol

what do you do for a living ?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 15, 2015)

gwcaton said:


> damn jobs !  lol
> 
> what do you do for a living ?



True.....I work in the IT Security space;   I manage all the ITSEC initiatives for a large organization


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 17, 2015)

4/16/15

*Upper*

T-Row
135 x 10
160 x 5
170 x 5
180 x 3
180 x 3
135 x 10

Smith Bench
185 x 10
215 x 3 (2)
185 x 10 (2)

Weighted Pullups
BW +65 x 3 (5)

Corner Press
70 x 15
80 x 10 
70 x 15 (2)

DB Curl
45 x 12 (3)

OH Triceps Rope Press
80 x 20
90 x 20
100 x 15 (2)

Weight: 188
Waist:36.5


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 18, 2015)

DANG !!!
slow down man ! I'll never catch ya on the weighted pull ups !


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 20, 2015)

gwcaton said:


> DANG !!!
> slow down man ! I'll never catch ya on the weighted pull ups !



LOL.....You are doing fine     I'm just trying to get back to where I was two years ago.  I'm about 4 lbs over and 1" in my waist.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 20, 2015)

4/19/15

*UPPER*

Pulldowns
200 x 5
220 x 5
240 x 3, 3, 3
200 x 10, 10, 10

Corner Press
70 x 15 (4 sets)

Wide Grip Row
160 x 10, 10, 10 

Seated Press
125 x 15
137 x 10
150 x 10
175 x 6, 6, 6
160 x 10, 10 

Lying BW Triceps Press
30, 30, 30

Lying BW Row
15, 15, 15

Weight: 188
Waist 36.5


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 21, 2015)

4/21/15

*Lower*

Ab Wheel
15 (3)

Squat
185 x 10 (3)
225 x 5 (3)

SLDL
185 x 10 (3)

OH Lunge
90 x 10 (3)

DB Farmers Walk
105 x 60 steps (5)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 24, 2015)

4/23/15

UPPER

T-Row
160 x 6 (4)

Smith
185 x 7, 8, 9, 10, 10, 12

Weighted Pullups
BW +55 x 3 (2)
BW +75 x 2 (4)

Corner Press
70 x 20, 15, 15, 15


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 24, 2015)

4/24/15

Lower

Squat
225 x 6 (4)

SLDL
185 x 13 (3)

Box Jump (30")
8 (4)

DB Farmers Walk
110 x 60 steps (4)

Lying Leg Raise
25 (3)

Waist 36.25
Weight 186


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 24, 2015)

yellowmoomba said:


> 4/24/15
> 
> Lower
> 
> ...



Nice progress !!  Have a good weekend


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 27, 2015)

gwcaton said:


> Nice progress !!  Have a good weekend



 GW.

Helped a buddy move for about 5 hours on Saturday (that was a workout).    Sunday, kept busy getting the boat ready and had 2 hours of football practice/game.   The 1st grade Bears are 1 - 0.   Back to the gym tonight.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 28, 2015)

4/27/15

*UPPER*

T-Row
145 x 10 (3)

Smith Bench
225 x 3 (10)

Pullups
12, 10, 9

Corner Press
70 x 20
80 x 15
90 x 10, 10
70 x 20

DB Curl
50 x 10 (2)

OH Triceps Press
90 x 20
110 x 10, 10
100 x 20

Sup Grip Pullups
12, 7

Weight: 186
Waist: 36.5

* finally starting to be able to bench without pain.  It's been 5 months since I tweaked my right shoulder.    I have about 1" to drop on my waist.   I'd like to be under 35.5 by Memorial Day.  Been eating more oatmeal for breakfast and cutting out random snacks.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 28, 2015)

yellowmoomba said:


> 4/27/15
> 
> *UPPER*
> 
> ...



Nice workout !!

I bet you make and exceed your Memorial day goal !


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 30, 2015)

gwcaton said:


> Nice workout !!
> 
> I bet you make and exceed your Memorial day goal !



   I plan to (as I'm eating my broccoli)  LOL


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 30, 2015)

4/30/15

Upper

Pulldowns
230 x 3 (3)
200 x 10, 9, 8

Seated Press
150 x 10
162 x 8
175 x 6, 6
162 x 8
150 x 9

DB Row
110 x 12 (3)

Corner Press
75 x 20, 15, 15

* quick workout today


----------



## gwcaton (May 1, 2015)

yellowmoomba said:


> 4/30/15
> 
> Upper
> 
> ...



Strong workout !


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 4, 2015)

5/1/15
*
Lower*

Trapbar Dead
375 x 3
405 x 1
365 x 3, 3, 3
315 x 8, 8

OH Lunge
80 x 12 (3)

Box Jump 30"
5 (5)


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 4, 2015)

5/3/15

*Upper*

Pushups
20 (15 sets)

* stopped to  work on my boat, then coach football


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 4, 2015)

5/4/15

*Upper*

T-bar Row 
155 x 10 (3)

Smith Bench
225 x 3 (8) *30 second RIs

Pullups
13, 9, 7

Corner Press
70 x 20
80 x 15
90 x 12
80 x 15

DB Curl to a Press
35 x 15 (2)

OH Triceps Press
90 x 20
100 x 20 (3)

Straight Armed Pulldowns
100 x 20 (3)

Facepull
90 x 15 (3)

* most RIs 45-60 seconds


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 6, 2015)

5/5/15

*Lower*

Goblet Squat
75 x 15 (3)

DB Snatch
50 x 5
75 x 3 (4)

SLDL
185 x 10 (3)

OH Lunge
100 x 6 (4)

Seated Calf Raise
70 x 15 (3)

Standing Calf Raise
60 x 15 (3)

Ab Wheel
15 (4)

Weight: 185.5
Waist: 36

* Cut out post workout chocolate milk and extra pre-workout snack.  Have another 1/2 inch to go by the end of the month.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 10, 2015)

5/7/15

Upper

Pulldown
170 x 5 (4)

Smith Bench
185 x 10, 10, 9, 10, 9

DB Row
120 x 10 (3)

Corner Press
70 x 20
90 x 15
70 x 15, 15

DB Curl
50 x 13, 13

OH Triceps Press
100 x 25, 25, 20, 20

Weight: 184.5
Waist: 36


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 10, 2015)

5/9/15

*Lower*

* had to fit in a garage lift

Trapbar Deads
265 x 8 (10 sets)


----------



## gwcaton (May 10, 2015)

yellowmoomba said:


> 5/9/15
> 
> *Lower*
> 
> ...



you are lifting your garage !!???

Damn !!  Thats a bunch of deads !!!   How you like the trapbar ?  have thought about getting one for a long time .


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 11, 2015)

gwcaton said:


> you are lifting your garage !!???
> 
> Damn !!  Thats a bunch of deads !!!   How you like the trapbar ?  have thought about getting one for a long time .



I have two gym memberships but when I"m stuck at home and can't make it to the gym - I lift at home.   I have a bench,  dumbells from 5lbs - 75lbs, a heavy bag, pullup handles, various ropes, bands, swiss ball, medicine balls, battle ropes, a boat trailer (we use for farmers walks), Oly bar, Trap bar, ...What else do you need ???  haha

The trapbar is my favorite piece of equipment.  My low back thanks me weekly.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 12, 2015)

5/11/15

*Upper*

Tbar Row
135 x 10, 10, 10, 10

Corner Press
70 x 20, 20
90 x 12
70 x 15

Pullups
14, 9, 8

Smith Bench
185 x 10
235 x 2, 2
185 x 10, ,10, 9, 8

Sup Grip Pullups
12, 10, 10

OH Triceps Press
100 x 20, 15, 15, 15

Waist:36
Weight: 184 * lowest in a long time


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 12, 2015)

5/12/15

Lower

Box Jumps 30"
5 (5)

SLDL
185 x 10 (3)

Ab Wheel
15 (3)

Goblet Squat
55 x 5
80 x 5
100 x 5 (3)

OH Lunge
100 x 8 (4)


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 15, 2015)

5/15/15

*Upper*

Pulldowns
200 x 8
220 x 7
230 x 6
240 x 4
220 x 6

Seated Press
150 x 12
175 x 9
187 x 6
200 x 5
175 x 10

Row
180 x 10
200 x 10 (3)

Corner Press
70 x 15 (3)

DB curl
50 x 10, 8, 10

OH Triceps Press
100 x 20
110 x 20, 18


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 17, 2015)

5/16/15

*Lower*

* got two good wakeboard runs in the morning

Trapbar Deads 
235 x 10 (10 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 17, 2015)

5/17/15

*Upper*

30 minutes of paddle boarding

Pullups
10 (3)

Pushups
40 (2)

Seated Press
150 x 10
175 x 5, 5
187 x 5, 5
175 x 8
150 x 10, 10

Row
187 x 8 (3)

Hang Clean and Press
90 x 10 (3)

Triceps Rope Press
110 x 20 (3)

Straight Armed Pulldowns
120 x 15 (3)

** Football practice and game later today.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 19, 2015)

5/18/15

Lower

Squat
185 x 10
225 x 5
235 x 3
245 x 3
185 x 12, 12

SLDL
185 x 10 (3)

Ab Wheel
15, 16, 18

Box Jump - 32"
5 (5)


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 21, 2015)

5/20/15

*UPPER*

T-Row
135 x 10
160 x 5 (4)

Smith
185 x 8
225 x 3
185 x 10, 8, 8, 8

Pullups
14, 9, 8

Corner Press
70 x 20, 15, 15

DB Curl
50 x 8 (3)

OH Triceps
70 x 15 (3)

Straight Armed Pulldown
70 x 15 (3)

Weight: 185 
Waist: 36


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 23, 2015)

5/21/15

Lower

Ab Wheel
15 (3)

Trapbar Deads
315 x 5 (5)

OH Lunge
95 x 10 (3)

Seated Calf
50 x 20 (3)

Standing Calf 
70 x 15 (3)


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 23, 2015)

5/22/15

Upper

Pulldowns
220 x 5 (5)

Seated Press
150 x 15
175 x 8
150 x 12 (4)

Row
170 x 8 (4)

Hang Clean & Press
115 x 5 (5)

Side Raise / Front Raise
15 / 15 (3)


----------



## gwcaton (May 23, 2015)

workouts looking good. hows the progress on the goals ?  too lazy to backtrack and find out lol


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 26, 2015)

5/24/15

Wakeboarding (no gym)

5/25/15

Wakeboarding and WakeSurfing (no gym)


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 26, 2015)

gwcaton said:


> workouts looking good. hows the progress on the goals ?  too lazy to backtrack and find out lol



I'm close.

Weight:185
Waist: just under 36


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 27, 2015)

5/26/15

Upper

Wide Grip Pulldowns
180 x 12 (4)

Seated Bench
150 x 10 (8)

Wide Row
160 x 10 (3)

Corner Press
70 x 15 (4)

OH Triceps Press
130 x 15 (4)

Side Raise/Front Raise
15 x 15/15 (3)


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 31, 2015)

5/28/15

Full Body

5/29/15
OFF

5/30/15

Upper

Seated Bench 
150 x 10 (8)

Pulldown
220 x 8 (4)

OH Triceps
120 x 15 (3)

Pullups
10 (3)

Corner Press
75 x 10 (3)

Lying Triceps Press
20 (3)




5/31/15

Lower

20 minutes on elip

Squat 
225 x 5

SLDL
185 x 10 (3)

Calve Raise
45 x 15 (3)

No boarding this weekend.....Too much rain.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 1, 2015)

6/1/15

*Upper*

T-bar Row
135 x 12, 10, 10

Muscle Snatch
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjChexpZb1E
95 x 5 (5)

Pullups
10 (3)

CG Bench
135 x 20, 15, 15, 15, 15

Lying Triceps Press
20 (3)

DB Curl
40 x 12, 10, 10

Clean/Press
95 x 10 (3)

Side Raise
15 x 15 (3)
Lying Triceps Press
20, 15, 15


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 7, 2015)

6/2/15

Lower

Squat 
225 x 6 (5)

SLDL
185 x 10 (3)

Calve Raise
45 x 20 (4)


6/4/15 

Upper plus Wakeboarding

CP 
75 x 15 (4)

Seated Bench
162 x 8 (5)

Pullups
10 (4)

Lying Triceps
20 (6)



6/5/15
Wakeboarding

6/6/15

Lower

TB Deads
225 x 10 (10)

Bike (30 minutes)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 9, 2015)

6/7/15
OFF

6/8/15

*
Upper*

Smith Bench 
185 x 12
225 x 5 (5)
185 x 15, 12

T-bar Row
135 x 10 (3)

Corner Press
70 x 20 (4)

Pullups
BW +55 x 3 (2)
BW x 10 (2)

Lying Triceps Press
25 (3)

Face Pull
60 x 15 (3)

Straight Armed Pulldown
60 x 20 (3)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 10, 2015)

6/9/15

*Lower*

Hack Squat
240 x 15
340 x 10
440 x 10 (2)

Squat
225 x 7, 5, 5

SLDL
225 x 5, 5, 5

Ab Wheel
25, 15, 15

Seated Calve Raise
55 x 15, 15, 15

Hanging Leg Raise
15, 15, 15


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 12, 2015)

6/11/25

Smith Bench
225 x 5, 5
245 x 2, 2
225 x 5, 5
185 x 12, 12

Trapbar Deads
315 x 5
365 x 3
405 x 1, 1
315 x 5

Pullup
10, 10, 10

Hang/Clean & Press
95 x 5, 5, 5, 5

=================

6/12/15

*
Full*

10 min on elip

Corner Press
70 x 15 (4)

Squat
185 x 12
225 x 6, 10, 8

Row
160 x 12
180 x 10, 10, 10

Lying Triceps Press
20, 20, 25, 25

Facepull
60 x 12, 12, 12


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 15, 2015)

6/13/15

Wakeboarding

Weight: 182.5
Waist: 35.75


6/14/15

OFF 


6/15/15

UPPER

Pulldowns
160 x 10
180 x 10
200 x 8
220 x 6, 6, 6

Seated Bench
125 x 12
150 x 10
175 x 8
187 x 6, 6
162 x 10

Row
160 x 10
180 x 10
200 x 8
220 x 6, 6

Hang Clean / Press
115 x 10, 10, 10, 10

Lying Triceps
25, 25, 25, 25


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 18, 2015)

6/17/15

FULL (80% of 1RM for 4 sets)

T-Bar Row
160 x 6 (4 sets)

Trapbar Deads
325 x 6 (4 sets)

Smith Bench (Rest Pause - 20 seconds)
215 x 6/4, 6/3, 6/2, 6/3

=== accessory lifts ===

Reverse Fly
30 x 15 (3)

DB Curl / Standing Press
45 x 10 (3)

Lying Triceps BW Press
25 (3)

Weight: 183
Waist:35.75


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 22, 2015)

6/17/15

FULL

Pulldowns
210 x 6 (4)

Seated Press
175 x 8 (4)

Squat
235 x 3 (3)

OH Lunge
80 x 10 (3)

Hang Clean / Press
115 x 6 (4)

Lying Triceps Press
30 (3)

================

6/18/15 

6 hours of moving a friend

================

6/19/15

Wakeboarding


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 24, 2015)

6/22/15

FULL

T-bar Row
160 x 6 (4)

Smith Bench
215 x 7/3, 6/3, 6/3, 6/2

Goblet Squat
100 x 5 (4)

SLDL
185 x 10 (3)

Straight Armed Pulldowns
90 x 15 (3)

Triceps OH Rope
90 x 15 (3)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 24, 2015)

6/24/15

*FULL*

Pulldowns
200 x 7, 6, 6, 6

Seated Press
175 x 7, 6, 6, 5

Squat
185 x 8 (4)

Lying Triceps Press
30, 25, 25

Weight: 183
Waist: 35.75


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 25, 2015)

6/25/15

*Upper*

Side Raise / Front Raise
15 x 15  / 15 x 15 (3)

Facepulls
110 x 15 (3)

Straight Armed Pulldowns
120 x 25 (3)

DB Row
110 x 12 (3)

Hang Clean & Press
125 x 5 (3)

DB Press
50 x 15 (2)
60 x 12 (2)
70 x 8 (2)

Seated Calve Raise
50 x 15 (3)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 27, 2015)

6/26/15

Wakeboard

6/27/15

FULL BODY

15 min on elip

Pulldowns
190 x 5
220 x 3 
180 x 8 (3)

DB Press
50 x 15
70 x 8 (3)

Hang Clean / Press
115 x 5 (2)
135 x 3 (3)

OH Lunge
80 x 10, 8, 8


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 29, 2015)

6/28/15

1 hour bike ride


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 30, 2015)

6/29/15

*FULL*

Smith Bench
205 x 8
225 x 5
235 x 3
245 x 3
255 x 2
225 x 5
185 x 10, 10

Trapbar Deads
335 x 6 (4)

T-Row
135 x 8 (4)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 3, 2015)

7/2/15

*Full*

Pulldown
200 x 6 (4)

Seated Bench
200 x 5 (4)

Box Jump 30"
10 (3)

Squat
185 x 8, 10, 10

Hand Clean & Press
115 x 5, 6, 7, 8

Lying BW Triceps Press
25 (4)

=====

Wakeboard

Weight: 183.5


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 7, 2015)

7/3/15

*Wakeboarding*

7/5/15

*Wakeboarding*

7/6/15

*FULL*

Smith Bench WAVE #1
225 x 3 / 235 x 2 / 245 x 1
235 x 3/ 245 x 2 / 255 x 1
245 x 3 / 255 x 2 / 265 x 1
(20 seconds RI between sets)

Smith Bench WAVE #2
235 x 3 / 245 x 2  / 255 x 1
245 x 2 / 255 x 1 / 265 x 1 (STOPPED)

Smith Bench
225 x 6 (2 sets)
185 x 11/6 (Rest Pause - 20 sec)
185 x 10/4 (Rest Pause - 20 sec)

Squat
225 x 4 (5 sets)

Lying OH Triceps
30 (3 sets)

Straight Armed Pulldowns
100 x 20 (3 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 8, 2015)

7/7/15

*Pull*

Pulldowns
150 x 8 (4)

Hang Clean/Press
95 x 5 (2)
115 x 3 (2)
135 x 3 (2)

Trapbar Shrug
225 x 10 (4)

Ab Wheel
20, 15, 15

T-bar Row
135 x 5 (4)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 14, 2015)

7/9 and 7/10

Wakeboarding

7/11/15

Pushups 200

7/13/15

*UPPER*

DB Press
70 x 15, 10, 10, 10, 14

Box Jump 30"
8 (4)

Hang Clean/Press
95 x 5
115 x 5
135 x 4 (4)

Row Machine
212 x 8 (4)

Shrugs 
225 x 10 (4)

Lying Triceps
30 (4)

Pulldowns
180 x 10 (3)

Dips
15 (3)
* first time doing these since November; Shoulder finally getting better

45 minute bike ride

Weight: 182
Waist: 35.75


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 15, 2015)

7/14/15

*Lower*

Squat
225 x 3 (8)

SLDL
185 x 10 (3)

OH Lunge
90 x 8, 5

Ab Wheel
25, 18, 15

Weight: 182
Waist: 35.5


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 15, 2015)

Hey Moomba!   Are you ready for the Meyer-Harbaugh rivalry?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 15, 2015)

JerseyDevil said:


> Hey Moomba!   Are you ready for the Meyer-Harbaugh rivalry?



Hey Jersey - 

What's up??   I'm ready!!    I hope the team is    OSU is the favorite to win it.    I plan on going to a couple games - most likely BYU and MSU games.

How are things?   I'm enjoying the summer.  Trying to wakeboard 1-2 times a week and lift 3-5 times depending on what is going on at home.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 15, 2015)

yellowmoomba said:


> Hey Jersey -
> 
> What's up??   I'm ready!!    I hope the team is    OSU is the favorite to win it.    I plan on going to a couple games - most likely BYU and MSU games.
> 
> How are things?   I'm enjoying the summer.  Trying to wakeboard 1-2 times a week and lift 3-5 times depending on what is going on at home.



Definitely enjoying the summer, hitting the beach.  Lifting 4 days a week, plenty of cardio.

It will be interesting to see this rivalry heat up!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 17, 2015)

JerseyDevil said:


> Definitely enjoying the summer, hitting the beach.  Lifting 4 days a week, plenty of cardio.
> 
> It will be interesting to see this rivalry heat up!



  Glad to hear things are going well.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 17, 2015)

7/17/15

*Full*

(morning workout)

Pulldowns
220 x 5
190 x 8 (3)

Seated Chest Press
187 x 5
175 x 8 (3)

OH Squats
90 x 10 (3)

Lying Triceps Press
30 (3)

Squat
225 x 3 (3)

Corner Press
75 x 15 (3)

* good 45 min workout


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 20, 2015)

7/18/15

Wakeboarding

============


7/19/15

UPPER

Weighted Pullups
BW +45 x 3 (6)

Hang Clean/Press
125 x 5 (5)

Row Machine
225 x 6 (4)

1 DB Chest Press
50 x 15 (3)

Straight Armed Pulldowns
120 x 15 (3)

Dips
20, 15, 15


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 21, 2015)

7/20/15

*Lower*

Working on power/explosive moves today

Alternate

Box Jump 30"  &   TB Deads
5 (5)   &   345 x 3 (5)

Ab Wheel
20 (3)

DB Snatch
55 x 5
75 x 5 (3)

DB Side Lunge on 12" Box
40 x 5 (3)

Legs felt good.  Sweating like a mofo.

Weight: 182
Waist: 35.5


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 23, 2015)

7/22/15

*UPPER*

Smith Bench (WAVE #1)
205 x 7 / 215 x 5 / 225 x 3
215 x 7 / 225 x 5 / 235 x 3
* 45 second RI between each set

Smith Bench (WAVE #2)
215 x 7 / 225 x 5 / 235 x 3
225 x 7 / 235 x 3 (fail)
* 45 second RI between each set

Smith Bench
205 x 10, 9, 10, 10, 9

T-Row
135 x 10 (3) * nice and slow

Dips
15 (4)

Sup Grip Chest up (like a pull up but pull chest to bar)
10, 9, 8

Lying Triceps Press
25, 25

Weight: 182.5
Waist: 35.5

** still shooting to get waist under 35" taped at belly button.  Eating has been pretty good.   

Oatmeal and PB for breakfast with coffee
Apple for a mid morning snack
Leftovers for dinner
Banana and almonds for mid afternoon snack
#workout at 430PM
Dinner at 6:30
** Getting at least 1-1.5 gallons of water a day, having had a protein shake in months;
Cutting out the post workout chocolate milk has helped drop my waist about 1 inch


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 24, 2015)

7/23/15

*LOWER*

Ab Wheel
20 (3)

Squat
225 x 6 (4)

SLDL 
185 x 10 (3)

18" Box Jump holding 25lb
10 (3)

Goblet Squat Jump
70 x 10 (3)

* nice explosive type workout

Weight: 182.5
Waist: 35.5

** not a lot of movement on weight or waist for the past month.  Staying steady;  Still debating on the next program.......


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 27, 2015)

7/24/15

Wakeboarding

=======================


7/25/15

*UPPER*

Pullups (up to Chest)
10 (3)

DB Press
75 x 12 (3)

Straight Armed Pulldowns
120 x 20 (3)

Seated Press
150 x 15 
175 x 8
150 x 15 (2)

Row Machine
200 x 8 (3)

Lying Triceps Press
25 (3)

Weight: 183
Waist: 35.5

===================


7/26/15

Wakeboarding


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 28, 2015)

7/27/15

*LOWER*

Box Jump 18"
5 (3)

Box Jump 30"
5 (3)

Trapbar Deads
225 x 8
315 x 3
335 x 3
355 x 5
375 x 3
405 x 1 * easy
375 x 3
355 x 5

Ab Wheel
30, 20, 20

OH Lunge
80 x 8, 10, 10

DB Snatch
55 x 5
90 x 3

Goblet Squat
70 x 10, 10

Weight: 183.5
Waist 35.5


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 29, 2015)

7/28/15

*UPPER*

DB Row
120 x 8 (3)

Smith Bench
185 x 12, 10, 10, 9

Pullups (up to Chest)
12, 10, 10, 9

Dips
15 (4)

Lying Triceps Press
25 (3)

Hammer Shrug (3 second hold at top)
8 (3)

Plate raise over head
25 x 40, 25

Weight: 182.5
Waist: 35.5


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 30, 2015)

7/29/15

*LOWER*

Squat
225 x 5 (5)

Dual DB Swing
35 x 15 (3)

Ab Wheels
20 (3)

Saxon Bend
15 (3)

SLDL
185 x 10 (3)

Trunk Pulldown
100 x 15 (3)

Weight: 182
Waist: 35.5


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 3, 2015)

7/30/15

*UPPER*

Smith Bench Wave
225 x 3 / 235 x 2 / 245 x 1
235 x 3 / 245 x 2 / 255 x 1
245 x 2 * stopped

225 x 6/3 (RP)
225 x 5/2 (RP)
185 x 12, 10, 9

Pullups
10 (3)

Dips
15 (3)

Lying Triceps
30 (3)

Dork Row
150 x 15 (4)




7/31/15

Wakeboard

==================

8/1/15

*FULL - Garage*

Trapbar Deads
275 x 10 (6)

Heavy Bag
10 minutes

Pushups
150


==================


8/2/15

*UPPER*

Pullups
10 (6)

Weighted Pullups
BW +55 x 3 (4)

Pushups
30 (5)

Weighted Pushups
BW +55 x 10 (4)

** then went Wake Surfing


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 4, 2015)

8/3/15

*Lower*

Squat
225 x 8 (3)

SLDL
185 x 10 (2)

OH Lunge
100 x 8 (3)

Ab Wheel 
20 (3)

Calve Raise
45 x 20 (3)

Hanging Leg Raise
20 (3)

Weight: 183
Waist: 35.5


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 6, 2015)

8/5/15

*UPPER*

Smith Bench
205 x 10, 9, 8, 7, 7
225 x 1 (10) - 10 second RI ** more like a cluster set  (2 rounds of this)

DB Row
110 x 10 (3)

Dips
15 (2)

Cable Dork Rows
150 x 15 (3)

Side Raise
15 x 15 (2)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 10, 2015)

8/6/15

*Lower*

Trapbar Deads
385 x 3, 2
315 x 5 (3)

Ab Wheel
25, 20, 20

Goblet Squat
90 x 10 (3)

Calf Raise
45 x 20 (3)

Trunk Pulldown
150 x 15 (3)

===================

8/7/15

*Wakeboard*


=============

8/8/15

*UPPER*

Pushups with 20lb Weighted Vest
20 (10)

Pushups
30 (5)

BW Row with 20lb Weighted Vest
10 (5)

Paddleboarding
=============

8/9/15
*
Wakeboarding *

=======================================


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 11, 2015)

8/10/15

*Lower*

Squat
225 x 5 (5)

Ab Wheel
25 (3)

OH Lunge
100 x 9 (2)

SLDL
225 x 5 (3)

Trunk Pulldown
150 x 15 (3)

Weight: 183
Waist: 35.5


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 12, 2015)

8/11/15

*Upper*

Smith Bench
185 x 5 (30 second RI) - 4 sets (20 reps)
185 x 6 (30 second RI) - 4 sets (24 reps)
185 x 7 (30 second RI) - 4 sets (28 reps)
225 x 1 (10 second RI) - 11 sets (11 reps)
185 x 11
* right shoulder sore again

T-bar Row
135 x 8 (4 sets)

Standing DB Shoulder Press
40 x 10 (3 sets)

Pulldowns
150 x 6 (4 sets)

Lying Triceps Press
25 (3 sets)

Cable Dork Row
150 x 15 (3 sets)

Weight 184
Waist 35.5


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 18, 2015)

8/12/15

Lower

Trapbar Dead
315 x 5
365 x 3
485 x 3
405 x 2, 1
315 x 5

Ab Wheel
25 (3 sets)

OH Lunge
100 x 8 (3)

Trunk Pulldowns
150 x 20 (3)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 18, 2015)

8/13/15

Upper

Smith Bench
205 x 10, 9, 8, 7
225 x 1 (12) - 10 second RIs
185 x 12, 10

Pulldowns
150 x 6 (4)

Standing Press
40 x 10 (3)

Dork Row
150 x 20 (3)

Lying Triceps Press
25 (3)

=====================

8/14/15

Wakeboarding

=====================

8/15

30 Minute Bike Ride

Wakeboarding

=====================

8/16/15

Wakeboarding


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 18, 2015)

8/17/15

*FULL*

Squat
225 x 7
245 x 3
265 x 2
225 x 5 (3)

Sup Grip Pullups
10 (3)

Corner Press
70 x 20 (4)

T-Row
135 x 8 (3)

OH Lunge
80 x 10 (2)

* Right shoulder bothering me again.....plan on taking a couple days off this week.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 20, 2015)

8/19/15

*Full*

Box Jump "30 inches / Trapbar Deads
5 / 315 x 8 (3 sets)

Smith Bench
185 x 15, 12, 10

Pulldowns
140 x 15, 12, 10

Lying Triceps Press
25 (3)

DB Curls
40 x 10 (3)

Weight: 181.5
Waist: 36


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 24, 2015)

8/21/15

Wakeboard

=============

8/22/15

Garage Workout

Trapbar Deads
185 x 20 (5 sets)

Pushups
25 (5 sets)

Trapbar Deads
235 x 10 (5 sets)

Pushups
25 (5 sets)


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 24, 2015)

Got a boat?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 25, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> Got a boat?



   Moomba LSV   

You board?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 25, 2015)

8/24/15

*
FULL*

T-bar Row
160 x 5 (5 sets)

Smith Bench
215 x 8, 7, 6, 6, 6

Squat
235 x 3 (4 sets)

Sup Grip Pullups
10 (3 sets)

Triceps OH Press
25 (3 sets)

Weight: 184
Waist: 36


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 1, 2015)

8/26/15

FULL

====

8/27/15

2 hours of hiking the sand dunes

8/28/15

More hiking 

8/30/15

Wakeboarding

8/31/15

FULL

Smith Bench
185 x 10
225 x 3
235 x 3
245 x 3
255 x 2
265 x 2
225 x 6, 5, 5

T-bar Row
135 x 10 (3 sets)

Squat
225 x 6, 5, 5

Pulldown
140 x 10 (3 sets)

OH Triceps Press
25 (3 sets)

SLDL
135 x 15 (2)

_Treadmill Fat Burner_
8 rate 30 seconds / 30 second rest
9 rate 30 seconds / 30 second rest
10 rate 30 seconds / 30 second rest
11 rate 30 seconds / 30 second rest
5 minutes on 4 rate and 4% incline

Weight: 184.5
Waist: 36

Went on a family vacation last weekend; Right shoulder still sore but surprisingly it did not affect my benching today.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 3, 2015)

9/2/15

Wakeboarding

9/3/15

FULL

Trapbar Deads
315 x 5
335 x 3
355 x 3
373 x 3
405 x 2
315 x 8

Incline Smith Bench
185 x 8
205 x 5
225 x 3, 3, 3
185 x 8, 7, 7

Pullups
10, 10, 8

Ab Wheel
15, 15, 15

Weight:183


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 8, 2015)

9/4/15

Wakeboarding

9/5/15

Full Body

225 x 5 (3)

Row
225 x 8 (4)

Seated Press
175 x 6 (4)

Clean / Front Squat / Press
95 x 5 (3)

Lying Triceps Press
30 (3)

Pulldown 
200 x 8 (4)

9/6/15

OFF

9/7/15

Wakeboarding


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 9, 2015)

9/8/15

*UPPER*

T-bar Row
135 x 10 (3)

Smith Bench
185 x 10
225 x 5
245 x 3
255 x 2
265 x 1
225 x 5 (3)
185 x 12

Wide Grip Pulldowns
140 x 10 (3)

Corner Press
70 x 15 (3)

Straight Armed Pulldowns
70 x 20 (3)

Facepull
60 x 15 (2)

Weight: 185
Waist: 36

* stopped dropping weight/waist size a couple weeks ago; Too much summer eating and drinking;  Time to clean up the diet;  Summer is coming to a close which means less "sandbar time";  Plan to get waist under 35"


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 20, 2015)

9/9/15 Lower
9/10/15 Wakeboard
9/11/15 Upper
9/13/15 Lower

Out in Vegas this week for a conference

9/14/15 Upper
9/15/15 Lower
9/16/15 Upper
9/17/15 Lower
9/19/15 Upper


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 23, 2015)

9/22/15

UPPER

* back at my normal gym

Smith Bench
185 x 10
205 x 8
235 x 3
255 x 2
235 x 4, 4, 4, 4
185 x 12, 12

T-bar Row
135 x 10 
160 x 6, 6, 6

Dips
20, 18, 20

Sup Grip Pullups
12, 11, 10

Straight Armed Pulldowns
110 x 15, 15, 15

Lying Triceps Press
20, 20, 20

Weight: 184
Waist: 36


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 24, 2015)

9/23/15

*Lower*

Intervals (to warm up)
4.0 x 4 minutes
7.0 x 1 minute
4.0 x 1 minute
8.0 x 1 minute
4.0 x 1 minute
9.0 x 1 minute
4.0 x 1 minute
10.0 x 1 minute
4.0 x 1 minute

* good sweat going to start on legs

Trapbar Dead
315 x 5
365 x 3 (4 sets)

Box Jump
32" x 5 (5 sets)

Ab Wheel
20 (3 sets)

OH Squat
70 x 15 (3)

Weight: 184


**  Wakeboarding later in the evening


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 28, 2015)

9/24/15

*Upper*

Intervals (to warm up)
4.0 x 4 minutes
7.5 x 1 minute
4.0 x 1 minute
9.0 x 1 minute
4.0 x 1 minute
10.0 x 1 minute
4.0 x 1 minute
11.0 x 1 minute
4.0 x 1 minute

DB Press
75 x 10, 9, 9

Dips
15 (3)

Pulldowns
150 x 10 (3)

Tbar Row
135 x 10 (3)

=============

9/25/15

*Lower*

10 min on eliptical

Box Jump "32
8 (5)

Squat 
185 x 12 (3)

SLDL
185 x 10 (3)

Trunk Pulldowns
150 x 15 (4)

* Wakeboarding


=============

9/26/15

*Traps and Pushups*

TB Shrugs * 3 second hold on top
185 x 12 (6)

High Grip Lawnmowers (more trap than back)
50 x 20 
75 x 15 (3)

Side Raise 
15 x 15 (3)

Pushup
30 (5)


=============

9/27/15

*Stretch Workout*

Jump Rope  200

Box Jump "31 
8 (4)

OH Lunge
45 x 10 (4)

Pushups
30, 30, 30, 30

Pushups (with 50lb kid on my back)
10, 10, 10

* Wakeboard

Waist: 36
Weight: 186


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 29, 2015)

9/28/15

====  

Attempting to try a new routine for 4-6 weeks.   Focus will be to add a mini cardio (10-12 minutes) exercise to every session;  I've also cut out my coffee creamer which should
save 180-200 calories per day.   I've added some Trap focus to a couple days.  Goal is to reduce waist size from 36 to 35.   We'll see how long I can stick to a structured program.

====

*Upper Push*

* 5 min on tread

15' Incline Press
75 x 10 (4)

Dips
18 (4)

Seated Press
150 x 10 (4)

OH BW Triceps Press
25 (6)

* Wakeboard - probably the last session of the year.   Time to either bike or play bball at least one day a week.

Weight: 185 
Waist: 36


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 30, 2015)

9/29/15

*Upper Pull*

* 10 min on interval machine at 10.0 rate

Pullups
12 (4)

Deads
275 x 10 (4)

Row Machine
200 x 12 (4)

DB Curls
40 x 12 (4)

Facepull
55 x 15 (4)

Weight: 184
Waist: 36


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 30, 2015)

Started a Fitday account to track my food intake. 

Weight: 185

Typical Weekday



NAME
AMOUNTUNITCALSFAT(g)CARBS(g)PROT(g) *Totals
**2302*
*108.3*
*184.8**158.4* 




 Oatmeal, cooked, quick or instant1cup, cooked
1432.525.65.0Peanut butter1tablespoon
948.13.14.0Peanut butter1tablespoon
948.13.14.0Coffee2medium fast food order
100.10.61.0Almonds, roasted1oz (22 whole kernels)
17215.65.06.0Chicken6oz, boneless, raw (yield after cooking)
34119.40.039.0Broccoli, raw1cup, flowerets
240.34.72.0Banana, raw1medium (7" to 7-7/8" long)
1050.427.01.3Apple, raw1medium (3" dia)
950.325.10.5Pasta, whole wheat, with meat sauce1cup
32410.844.215.2
Steak, cooked10oz, boneless, raw (yield after cooking)
54632.60.060.3Mixed vegetables (corn, lima beans, peas, green beans, and carrots), cooked1cup
1433.123.85.2Zone Perfect Classic Crunch nutrition bar1bar
2117.022.515.0


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 30, 2015)

My ratios during the week are:

*24% Fat
41% Carbs
35% Protein*

=====

I think a see a problem.  Too many carbs and not enough protein.

Now when I do my "weekend" intake its Fning terrible (below).  Plus I'm about 1000 cals over maintenance (3800 instead of 2800)  Damn, I didn't think it was THIS BAD.  Glad summer is over so alcohol consumption will go down.

*21% Fat
61% Carb
18% Protein*




NAMEAMOUNTUNITCALSFAT(g)CARBS(g)PROT(g) Totals3866130.9386.4117.1  Egg, whole, fried3large
27721.51.118.5Bread, whole wheat2thin slice
1061.419.04.4Coffee4medium fast food order
190.31.31.9SUBWAY, cold cut sub on white bread, with lettuce and tomato12inch sub
83939.480.141.2Pizza with meat3piece (1/8 of 12" dia)
79336.483.031.9Beer, lite6can or bottle (12 fl oz)
6260.035.45.2Apple, raw1large (3-1/4" dia)
1160.430.80.6Banana, raw1medium (7" to 7-7/8" long)
1050.427.01.3Almonds, roasted2oz (22 whole kernels)
34431.310.012.0Vodka4oz
2620.00.00.0Cream soda2can (12 fl oz)
3780.098.70.0
                                         	 	CALORIE BALANCE
*Net Calories:* 1033
[FONT=&quot]









38652833Calories EatenCalories BurnedCalories Lifestyle




05001,0001,5002,0002,5003,0003,5004,0004,500

[/FONT]​














Remove ads and go Premium


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 30, 2015)

Looks like I should eat something like this instead:


*20% Fat
22% Carb
58% Protein*


NAMEAMOUNTUNITCALSFAT(g)CARBS(g)PROT(g) Totals222090.199.3257.7  Egg, whole, fried4large
36928.61.524.6Protein powder3oz
3407.741.726.4Chicken, breast8oz, boneless, cooked
3648.50.068.3Broccoli, cooked2cup
1878.226.38.7Almonds, roasted1oz (22 whole kernels)
17215.65.06.0Salsa4oz
330.27.61.7Tuna, canned1can (13 oz), drained
3125.40.065.5Steak, cooked, lean only eaten8oz, boneless, raw, lean only (yield after cooking)
33011.70.052.6Fast foods, salad, vegetable, tossed, without dressing10oz
450.29.13.5Salad dressing, low-calorie1packet
684.08.10.3


                                       	 	CALORIE BALANCE
*Net Calories:* -612
[FONT=&quot]






22202833Calories EatenCalories BurnedCalories Lifestyle




05001,0001,5002,0002,5003,000
[/FONT]​











Remove ads and go Premium


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 1, 2015)

9/30/15

*Lower and Core*

Intervals (to warm up)
4.0 x 4 minutes
7.5 x 1 minute
4.0 x 1 minute
9.0 x 1 minute
4.0 x 1 minute
10.0 x 1 minute
4.0 x 1 minute
11.5 x 30 seconds
4.0 x 1 minute

Squat
185 x 12, 12
225 x 6, 6

OH Lunge
100 x 8, 8, 8, 8

Ab Wheel
25, 20, 19

SLDL
185 x 12, 12, 12

Weight: 183
Waist: 36

** Started to cut out some carbs and upping my protein to see if this will affect my waist.   Had a great sweat going.   The intervals on the tread really get my heart rate up.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 1, 2015)

10/1/15

*Traps and Tris*

*10 min on bike (2.5 miles)

Plate overhead raise
25 x 40 (3 sets)

DB Shrug * 3 second hold on top
80 x 12 (4)

Dips
22, 20, 20, 20, 20, 20

High Pull Lawnmower
80 x 12, 12, 12

Lying Triceps Press
25, 25, 25

Reverse Pec Dec
50 x 20
70 x 20, 20, 20

Kettle Bell Upright Row
20 x 20
40 x 12, 12, 12


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 2, 2015)

10/2/15

Fullbody

Eliptical Machine
20 minutes / 3 miles

Pullups
10, 8, 10, 10

Corner Press
OB +70 x 20 Left / 15 Right (4 sets)

Step ups on 16" Box
holding 16lb medicine ball x 20 (2 set)
no ball 30

DB Farmers Walk
90 x 75 steps, 75, 60, 50

Weight: 183
Waist: 36


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 2, 2015)

forgot to add 

Dual DB Swings
35 x 15 (3 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 5, 2015)

10/3/15

*Garage Workout*

Trapbar Deads
235 x 15 (6 sets)

Ab Wheel
20, 15, 15

Weight: 183
Waist: 36


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 5, 2015)

10/5/15

Upper Push

* 10 minutes on bike (3 Miles/ 9.0 Rate)

15' Incline Press
75 x 11, 8, 9, 9

Dips
15, 14, 11, 11

Hammer Incline Press
140 x 8 (4)

OH BW Triceps Press
25 (4)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 6, 2015)

10/5/15

*Upper Pull*

* 12 min on bike at 10.0 rate / 3.5 Miles

T-bar Row
135 x 12 (4)

Trapbar Deads
315 x 5 (4)

Pullups
12, 11, 9, 9

DB Curls
40 x 10 (4)

Facepull
130 x 15 (4)

Weight: 183
Waist: 36 

* Kept RIs to 60 seconds;  Sweating like a MOFO


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 7, 2015)

10/7/15

*Fullbody*

15 minutes on Bike at 11 Rate / 4.5 Miles

Ab Wheel
32, 20, 20

Dual DB Swing
35 x 15 (2)

Pushups
25, 19, 18

Power Clean
135 x 3 (5)

Calve Raise
45 x 15 (3)

Straight Armed Pulldowns
100 x 20
110 x 20, 20

DB Snatch
60 x 5 (3)

Weight: 182
Waist: 35.75


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 9, 2015)

10/9/15

Fullbody

20 minutes on elliptical machine / 3Miles

Box Jumps
30" x 5 (2)
36" x 5 (3)

Squat
225 x 3 (2)
135 x 15

Incline DB Press
75 x 10 (3)

Lawn Mower 
105 x 10 (3)

Flag & Lying Leg Raise
2 & 20 (2) 

Clean / Press
100 x 10 (3)

Seated DB Curl
40 x 10 (3)

Reverse Fly
30 x 12 (3)

Weight: 181
Waist: 35.75

Feeling great.  No processed foods this week.  Tons of chicken and raw veggies;  Only 1 piece of Wheat Bread;


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 11, 2015)

10/11/15

*Fullbody (Garage)*

Side Raise / Front Raise
15 x 15 (2)

Power Clean
95 x 10
105 x 10
125 x 6, 7, 8, 

Pushups 
25, 25, 25

Trapbar Farmers Walk up a hill
185 x 120 steps (3)

BW Row
15 (4)

Goblet Squat 
75 x 10 (4)

Ab Wheel 
15 (3)

Power Clean
135 x 6 (4)

Weight: 182
Waist: 36


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 12, 2015)

10/11/15

Extra Cardio 

Bike 30 Minutes / 7 miles on the trails


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 12, 2015)

10/12/15

*Fullbody*

20 minutes on bike / Level 10 / 5.5 Miles / Heart Rate 155

Pullups / Dips (alternating - with 60 second RIs)
12 / 20

Trapbar Deads
315 x 5 (4)

Corner Press - dropset
75 x 15/8/5
75 x 10/6 

Sweating like a MOFO

Weight: 181
Waist: 35.75


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 13, 2015)

......forgot to add

Ab Wheel 
15 (3)

======

10/12/15

Weighed in this morning at 179 and waist is 35.5

Cutting out all the processed foods/drinks and many high carb sources (like fruit) has really made a difference in my numbers.   I'm down 7 lbs in 9 days and 1/2 an inch.  I plan to drop another inch from in my waist.  Ideally I want to keep it between 34 - 35 inches (taped).    My weight should be between 178 - 183 based on my body type.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 14, 2015)

10/14/15

Fullbody - morning workout

20 min on bike / 10 Rate / 5 miles

DB Press
80 x 6
70 x 12 (3)

Row
200 X 12(3)

OH Lunge
10 X 12. (3)

Seated Press
125 X 25
150 X 12. (3)

Flag
30 (3)

SLDL
185 X 12 (3)

DB Shrug 3 second hold
85 X 10 (3)

Weight 180
Waist 35.5

Feel like $1000000 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 15, 2015)

....forgot to add 

Lying Leg Lifts
30 (3)

============

Taking most of the wheat (bread and beer) and "junk food" out of my diet has really helped me keep my waist and weight reducing going.  I don't really eat much junk food but would have chocolate coffee creamer, a handful or two of chips, or a piece of chocolate 1-3 times per week. I did have 1 to 2 sandwiches a day. Once I put my info into a food calculator system I saw my problem (too many carbs and calories - especially on the weekend).  Rather than having a sandwich and fruit for lunch I am now having grilled chicken and veggies.   I started taking 25gm protein shakes again.  I stopped them 2 years ago (after taking them for close to 15 years daily (2-3 per day).   


Weighed in at 179.5 today and waist is 35.5.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 15, 2015)

Wanted to bookmark this page....

https://www.t-nation.com/diet-fat-loss/rules-for-successful-low-carb-diets


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 17, 2015)

10/16/15

Fullbody

25 minutes on bike / 10 Rate  / 6.5 Miles

Pulldowns
200 x 9 (3)

Dips
20+ (5)

Goblet Squat
75 x 15 (4)

Row
200 x 9 (3)

OH Triceps Press
30 (3)

Weight: 181.5
Waist: 35.5


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 18, 2015)

10/18/15

*Fullbody*

Bike 
30 minutes / 7.5 miles / rate 10.0

Pullups
13, 12, 12, 15

Pushups
40, 30, 40, 40

Trap bar 
335 X 6 (2)
225 x 20

Clean and Press
100 x 12 (4)

Weight: 182
Waist: 35.5

* tailgated yesterday so I splurged; Back on the "good food" program.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 20, 2015)

10/19/15

2 mile bike ride plus Bball with Miller


10/20/15

*Fullbody*

25 minutes on bike / 8 Rate / 6.5 Miles

Smith Bench
195 x 10
215 x 8, 7, 7, 7

T-bar Row
145 x 10 (3)

Squat
185 x 10
205 x 5
225 x 5

SLDL
135 x 15, 20
185 x 15

DB Shrugs
90 x 10 (3)

Weight: 179.5
Waist: 35.25

* making progress; Diet is stay on point; Very limited processed foods; No beer


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 22, 2015)

10/22/15

*Fullbody*

25 minutes / 8 Rate / 6.1 Miles

Pullups / Dips
15 / 20 (5 sets)

OH Lunge
80 x 10, 8, 8, 8

Trunk Pulldowns
100 x 15 (3)

Weight: 179
Waist: 35.25


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 23, 2015)

10/23/15

*Fullbody*

* 25 minutes on elip / 8 rate / 4 Miles


Dual DB Swing
35 x 15 (4)

Calve Raise
45 x 20 (3) 

DB Press
65 x 12 (3)

Row
200 x 12 (3)

OH Triceps Press
30 (3)

Weight: 178.5
Waist:35 * one more inch to go!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 27, 2015)

10/24/15

*Pull and Bike*

Trapbar Deads
255 x 15 (5)

Pullups
12, 10, 10, 10, 10

30 min mountain bike (7 Miles)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 27, 2015)

10/25/15

25,000 steps

10/26/15 

OFF

10/27/15

*Full*

Elliptical
20 minutes / 3 miles

Pullups
15, 15, 15, BW +45 x 6

Dips
20+ (4 sets)

OH Lunge
80 x 8 (3)

Row
200 x 12
212 x 10

Hang Clean / Press
95 x 12 (2)

Lying Triceps
30 (2)

* Super early workout 4am - 5am


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 28, 2015)

10/28/15

Hit my goal of under 35" waist today.  Measured 34.75" today.   Weight is 177.5  I'd still like to get to 34" taped at the biggest spot on my waist by Jan 1, 2016.   I'm trying to maintain strength at the same time.   

I want to keep these lifts in check:

TB Dead 405 x 3
Pullups 15
Smith Bench 225 x 7

The combination of less junk & more exercise works   LOL. I also cut back on beer (alcohol in general).   It's much easier to do in the fall/winter time compared the summer.   I also added 3 grams of Fish Oil daily and 20-30 minutes of "cardio style" to every workout.  I feel like $1000000.    I plan to start playing ball on Sunday morning to break up with cardio / weights.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 29, 2015)

10/28/15

*Fullbody*

25 min on bike (6 miles)

Smith Bench
185 x 10
225 x 3
235 x 3
245 x 3
225 x 5, 5
185 x 16, 16

T-Row
155 x 8 (3)

SLDL
185 x 10, 10, 12

Weight: 177 
Waist: 34.75


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 29, 2015)

10/29/15

*Traps / Shoulders*

10 min on bike / 2.5 Miles

Front Plate Raise
15 x 50 

Side Raise
15 x 20 (2)

Power Clean
135 x 3 (5)

Corner Press
75 x 20 (3)

DB Shrug * 3 second hold
90 x 12 (3)

OH Shrug
110 x 15 (4)

Bent Over Scapula Row
110 x 12 (3)

* in a hurry today; carving pumpkins tonight 

Weight: 177
Waist: 34.75


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 30, 2015)

12/30/15

Morning Workout (445AM)

* trying to implement 4 types of movements in each workout (Power, Hypertrophy, Conditioning and Core)

*Upper*

15 min on elip / 7 -15 level (Conditioning)

Dual DB Swing (Power movement)
30 x 15 (4)

DB Press (Hyper)
75 x 12 (4)

Seated Row (Hyper)
200 x 12
225 x 10 (3)

Lying Leg Raise / 10 second Flag / Lying Leg Raise (Core)
15 / 1 / 15 (3)

OH Triceps BW Press (Conditioning)
35 (4)

DB Curl (Hyper)
40 x 12 (4)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 1, 2015)

10/31/15

*Fullbody*

Trapbar Deads
185 x 15 (2)
235 x 12 (4)
255 x 12 (2)

Pullups
12 (5)

Pushups
30+ (5)

Ab Wheel
15 (3)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 3, 2015)

11/2/15

*Upper*

15 min on bike 

T-bar Row
135 x 10
160 x 6
135 x 10, 10, 10

Dips
27, 24, 23

Smith Bench
225 x 5
185 x 15, 15

Reverse DB Fly
15 x 12 (3)

Pullups
16, 13, 13

=====

11/3/15

*Lower*

15 min on elip / 2 miles

Goblet Squat
80 x 15 (3)

OH Lunge
90 x 8 (3)

Calve Raise
45 x 25 (3)

Lying Leg Raise
30 (3)

*Weight: 175
Waist: 34.5 *

1/2 an inch to go to hit my goal


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 5, 2015)

11/5/15

*UPPER*

15 min on tread

Pulldown
190 x 8, 10, 12, 12, 12

Seated Press
150 x 15 (5)

Row
237.5 x 3 (4)

Hang Clean and Press
95 x 5 (4)

Lying Triceps
30 (3)

Weight: 177


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 6, 2015)

11/6/15

Lower

15 min on elip

DB Snatch
80 x 3 (5)

Squat
185 x 8 (3)

Lying Leg Raise / Flag / Lying Leg Raise
15 / 1 / 20  (2)

SLDL
135 x 15 (3)

Weight: 175.5
Waist: 34.5


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 10, 2015)

11/7/15

*Upper*

Pullups
21, 16,  15, 15

Dips
25+ (4)

Row Machine
225 x 10 (3)

Seated Press
175 x 10 (4)

Weight: 175.5
Waist: 34.5

=========

11/8/15

90 minutes of 2 on 2 basketball; shot was on;  Calves are sore as hell today

========

11/9/15

*Upper*

10 min on bike

Smith
245 x 3 (4)
205 x 12, 8, 10

T-bar Row
135 x 12 (3)

OH Triceps Press
35 (3)

DB Shrugs
95 x 12

Weight: 175
Waist: 34.5

==========

11/10/15

Planned Day off;  I have some travel planned for 11/15 - 18 so I'm sure I will take at least one or two days off next week.

The new eating plan and planned extra steps/15 minute cardio to warm up (loving my Fitbit HR) seem to have helped me drop 8 pounds and 1.5 inches;  Also taking Fish oil, multi-vit and that's about it.   Goal is still 34" tapped waist;  1/2" to go (ahead of schedule since goal date was Jan 1)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 11, 2015)

11/11/15

*Upper*

15 min on elip

DB Row
80 x 25 (3)
110 x 15 (3)

DB Press
80 x 8 (5)

Hang / Clean
135 x 5 (3)

DB Curl 
45 x 15 (3)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 13, 2015)

11/12/15

*Lower*

15 min on elip

Goblet Squat 
90 x 15 (4)

SLDL
185 x 10 (3)

DB Snatch 
75 x 5
90 x 3
75 x 5 (3)

Seated Calve Raise
55 x 25 (4)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 13, 2015)

11/13/15

*Upper*

*another 5am workout

20 min on elip / level 8 /

Pulldowns
230 x 5 (3)
190 x 10 (3)

Weighted Dips
BW +45 x 10, 12, 10, 10, 10

Row Machine
150 x 10 (3)

Seated Press
162 x 12 (4)

Lying Triceps 
20 (4)

Y Shoulder Raise
15 x 15 (4)



Weight: 175.5
Waist: 34.5


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 20, 2015)

Traveling for work this week so I used the hotel gym.  Highlight of the week was a set of 21 pullups    Everything else was medium to high reps

11/14 - Upper

11/15 - Lower

11/16 - Upper

11/17 - Lower

11/18 - Upper

11/19 - Off

11/20 - Lower

===================

Time to figure out a new workout ..............


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 21, 2015)

11/21/15

*Upper*

20 min on elip (3 miles)

Pulldowns
220 x 3 (5)

Power Clean / Press
95 x 5 (5)

Machine Row
225 x 5 (5)

Lying Triceps Press (4 pegs high)
20 (4)

Cable X Pulldowns
70 x 10 (3)

DB Shrug
90 x 10 (4)

Reverse Fly
30 x 10 (4)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 24, 2015)

11/22/15

Basketball 90 minutes

===

11/23/15

*Upper*

Elip 15 min

Pullups
BW +45 x 5
BW +70 x 2
BW +100 x 1
BW +45 x 5 (3)

DB Bench
75 x 12 (4)

Row Machine 
225 x 8 (4)

Corner Press
70 x 15 (4)

===

11/24/15

*Lower*

20 min on elip / 3 miles

12" Box Jumps
5 (4)

Squat - sit in the hole for 2 seconds
135 x 10 (3)
185 x 5 (3)

SLDL
135 x 12 (4)

Lying Leg Raise / Flag / Lying Leg Raise
12 / 1 / 15 (3)

* went light today and focused on stretch

Weight: 175


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 25, 2015)

11/25/15

*Upper*

20 min on elip / 3.1 Miles /

Medium Sup Grip Pulldowns
190 x 10+ (6 sets)

Dips 
20+ (6 sets)

Hang Clean
115 x 8 (6 sets)

Weight: 175
Waist: 34.5 * Hit my goal!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 27, 2015)

11/26/15

*Lower*

21 min on elip / 3.3 Miles

Goblet Squat (2 seconds on the hole)
85 x 10 (4)

OH Lunge
80 x 8 (4)

Farmers Walk
95 x 100 steps (4)

Trunk Pulldowns
150 x 25 (4)

* medium/light weight and great stretch workout today;


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 28, 2015)

11/28/15

*Upper*

25 min on elliptical / 4 Miles 

Corner Press
50 x 15 (4)

Pullups
16 (3)

Machine Row
200 x 15, 12
250 x 4, 4, 4

Seated Press
125 x 15
150 x 10 (3)

Weighted Pullups
BW +45 x 5, 5

Lying OH Press
25, 25, 25

DB Curl
45 x 15


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 1, 2015)

11/29/15

*Basketball 90 minutes*

11/30/15

OFF  - much needed

12/1/15

*Lower * morning
*
20 min on elip / 2.8 miles

Box Jump 
12 (5)

Squat * 2 seconds in the hole; great stretch
135 x 10 (4)

OH Lunge 
90 x 8 (4)

Hanging Leg Raise 
Holding 20lb db with ankles x 5 (4)

Weight: 176
Waist: 34.25


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 1, 2015)

....forgot to Add 

DB Farmers Walk
100 x 100 steps (4)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 2, 2015)

12/2/15

*UPPER*

20 min on elip / 3 miles

Weighted Pullups
BW +45 x 5
BW +70 x 3
BW +45 x 5
BW +45 x 5

DB Press
75 x 12, 10, 10, 10

DB Row
85 x 15, 15, 15

Standing Curl / Press
35 x 12, 12


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 5, 2015)

12/3/15

*Lower*

20 min on elip / 3 Miles

Box Jump
3 x 8

Hang / Clean
135 x 2 (6 sets)

Trapbar Deads
315 x 5 
365 x 1
405 x 0 * Fail
365 x 3

Lying Leg Raise / Flag / LLR
15 / 1 / 15 (2 sets)

* Weight: 172
Waist: 34.25


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 9, 2015)

12/6/15

90 min on basketball


12/7/15 

OFF

12/8/15

Upper body (Strength/Size)

Warmup 20 min on elip 3 Miles
DB Bench press 3/5 75-80-85%               80/85/90LBS (105 1RM)
Row Machine 3x8 80%                             225LBS (285 1RM)
Corner press 3/5 75-80-85%                    85/90/95LBS (115 1RM)
Weighted Sup Grip pullup 3x7  80%         BW +45LBS (275 1RM)


12/9/15

*Lower - (explosive) *

25 min on bike 5.6 miles

Squat 6x6 60%                                        165LBS (270 1RM)
SLDL 6x6 60%                                         165LBS (270 1RM)
Seated Calve Raise  4 sets                         45 x 10 (SLOW)

* felt good to go light and get a great stretch


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 10, 2015)

12/10/15

*Upper Day#2*

20 min on elip  2.7 miles

Side/Front Raise
15 x 10/10 (3)

Power Clean
145 x 2, 2
135 x 4, 4, 4, 4

Dips
20, 20, 20

Wide Grip Row
150 x 20, 20, 18

OH Triceps Press
25+ (3 sets)

DB FW
105 x 100 steps (2 sets)

* 57 minutes

Weight: 176
Waist: 34.75

- ate out a bunch over the weekend (and last night).  Time to dial the diet back in


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 11, 2015)

12/11/15

*Cardio/Core*

20 min on elip 2.7 miles

Trunk Pulldowns
150 x 15 (4)

Lying Leg Raise / Flag / Lying Leg Raise
15 / 1 / 15 (3)

Standing Calve Raise
60 x 10 (4)

Hanging Leg Raise /holding 15 lb dumbell
10 (3)

Weight: 176
Waist: 34.5


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 15, 2015)

12/14/15

*Upper body (Strength/Size)*

Warmup 20 min on elip 2.8 Miles


Corner press 3/5 75-80-85% 85/90/95LBS (115 1RM)
70 x 8
85 x 3/5
90 x 3/5
85 x 3/5

Weighted Sup Grip pullup 3x7 80% BW +45LBS (275 1RM)
BW +45 x 5, 6, 7, 8

DB Bench press 3/5 75-80-85% 80/85/90LBS (105 1RM)
75 x 8
85 x 3/5
90 x 3/5
95 x 3/2
* 95 too heavy for this rep scheme...Follow the program!

Row Machine 3x8 80% 225LBS (285 1RM)
225 x 8 (3 sets)

** Good session overall.   Next session add one more rep to each set. Go from 3 reps to 4 AND 5 reps to 6 reps.   8 reps to 9 reps

Weight: 175
Waist 34.25


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 15, 2015)

12/15/15

*Lower Explosive*

20 minutes on tread at Level 8 2.8 Miles

Squat 6x7 60% 165LBS (270 1RM)
SLDL 6x7 60% 165LBS (270 1RM)
Seated Calve Raise 4 sets 45 x 11 (SLOW)

Hot tub 20 minutes

Weight: 175
Waist: 34.25


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 17, 2015)

12/17/15

*UPPER*

20 min on elip

Power Clean
155 x 5 (3)

Machine Row
237.5 x 7 (4)

Weighted Dips
BW +45 x 10 (5)

Pushups
40, 30, 30

Weight: 173
Waist: 34.5


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 18, 2015)

12/18/15

*Lower and Core*

20 minutes on bike

Goblet Squat
85 x 10 (5)

OH Lunge
80 x 10 (4)

SLDL
185 x 10 (4)

Lying Leg Raise / Flag / LLR
10 / 1 / 10

Hanging Leg Raise holding 15lb db
10 (3)

Weight: 173
Waist: 34.5


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 22, 2015)

12/20/15

*Basketball*

2 games  ... pulled right hamstring

12/22/15

*Upper body (Strength/Size)*

Warmup 20 min on elip 2.8 Miles

Corner press 
75 x 10
80 x 10 
85 x 10, 10

Weighted Sup Grip pullup 
BW +45 x 3 (6 sets)  * 30 second RI

DB Bench press
75 x 8 (3 sets)

Row Machine 
225 x 10, 9, 6

* 53 minutes


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 23, 2015)

12/23/15

*Lower Explosive*

20 minutes on tread at Level 8 2.8 Miles

Squat 6x7 60% 175LBS (270 1RM)

Leg Lifts / Flag / Leg Lifts
15 / 1 / 15 (4)

No hamstrings today....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 24, 2015)

12/24/15

*UPPER*

20 min on elip

Power Clean
135 x 3, 5, 7, 9, 9

Wide Machine Row 
150 x 12 (4)

Dips
20+ (5)

Lying Triceps Press
30 (4)

DB Curl / Shoulder Press
35 x 10 / 10 (3)

Weight: 173
Waist: 34.5


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 27, 2015)

12/26/15

*Lower and Core*

28" Box Jump
10 (6)

Trapbar Deads
235 x 10 (6)

Ab Wheel
15 (5)

Hanging Leg Raise
10 (4)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 27, 2015)

12/27/15

Upper body (Strength/Size)

Warmup 20 min on elip 2.8 Miles

Corner press
85 x 5 (3 sets)
75 x 10 (3 sets)

Weighted Sup Grip pullup
BW +45 x 3, 5, 5, 5, 5

Row Machine
200 x 15 (3 sets)

Standing 1 DB Press
35 x 10 (3 sets)

Side/Front/Bent-Over Raise
15 x 10 / 10 / 10 (4 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 27, 2015)

.....forgot 

DB Farmers Walk
90 x 100 steps (3)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 28, 2015)

12/28/15

*Lower*

15 minutes on tread at Level 8 2 Miles

Squat
185 x 5, 7, 9

OH Lunge
80 x 6, 8, 10

Seated Calves
45 x 10 (2)

Standing Calves
80 x 10 (2)

Kickback Machine
80 x 10 (2)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 30, 2015)

12/30/16

*UPPER*

20 min on elip Level 9

Power Hang Clean
135 x 3, 5, 7, 9, 11

Machine Row
200 x 10 (4)

Weighted Dips
BW +45 x 10 (5)

DB Curl
45 x  12, 12, 10, 12

Lying Triceps Press
25 (4)

Weight: 177
Waist: 34.5


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 31, 2015)

12/31/15

Happy New Year!!

*Lower and Core*

28" Box Jump
10 (4)

Trapbar Deads
185 x 20 (4)

Ab Wheel
15 (4)

Hanging Leg Raise
15 (4)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 3, 2016)

1/3/16

UPPER

*20 min on elip (up to level 20   )

Corner Press
70 x 15 (4)

Pulldowns
190 x 12-15 (5)

Pushups
30, 30

Shrugs
225 x 8 (4 second hold at top)

DB French Press
30 x 12 (4)

Seated Curl 
35 x 12 (4)

Weight: 179
Waist: 35

* pigged out over the last 5-6 days;  Back t eating right;  Time to waist back under 34.5


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 15, 2016)

Spent the last two weeks in a DELOAD

1/5 Fullbody

1/8 Fullbody

1/11 Fullbody

1/15 Upper

Waist: 35
Weight: 175

Left elbow inner pain, right front shoulder pain and nursing a pulled right hammie.   Sucks getting old


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 2, 2016)

2/1/15

Been rehabbing a left sore inner elbow, right front shoulder and right hamstring.   Sucks getting old

Been doing 2 upper and 2 lower workouts the last two weeks keeping reps between 8-12.  Slowing feeling better.


Weight: 178
Waist: 35

Will get back to posting details later this week.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 5, 2016)

2/3/15

*UPPER*

20 min on tread

Pullups
10+ (3)

Pushups
30 (2)

DB Press
65 x 15, 14, 12, 20

Row
187 x 10+ (3)

Standing DB Shoulder Press
40 x 10+ (3)

Weight: 176

Injuries are healing up.   Been doing two upper and two lower workouts per week.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 5, 2016)

2/5/16

*Lower*

20 min on tread

Squat (1 second in the hole)
185 x 12
225 x 4, 6
185 x 12

SLDL
185 x 15, 15, 15

OH Lunge
100 x 6, 6, 6

Weight: 181


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 13, 2016)

2/13/15

Still doing Upper off Lower off Upper off Lower off off style. Just not posting actual workouts much since I'm still rehabbing;  Keeping reps between 8-15

2/13/16

Upper

20 min on tread

Straight Armed pulldowns
60 x 20 (4)

Plate Raise 
45 x 12 (4)

Pullups
12, 10, 10

Dips
20, 20, 20

Machine Row
200 x 8, 8, 8

Corner Press
70 x 20, 20, 20, 20

DB Curl
40 x 15, 15, 15

Lying Triceps Press
25, 25, 25

Weight: 181
Waist: 35.25 (growing in the wrong direction)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 26, 2016)

4/25/16

* been lifting 4 days a week since my last post.   Not really working toward a goal, just nursing some nagging injuries.   My right hammie is finally better - I pulled it playing bball in the fall.  My right shoulder is still tender.

We have kids activities 7 days a week now so after work is busy;  I'm working out at 5am (M, T, Thurs) and around 8am on Friday.  Saturday and Sunday are occupied with yard or kids stuff.

*Lower*

Squat 
185 x 5
225 x 5, 5
185 x 10, 12

SLDL
205 x 8, 8, 8

Lying Leg Raise
20, 20

Weight: 188 (no goal but usually looks best at 182)
Waist: 36.75 (goal is < 35)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 22, 2016)

9/22/16

Looking at some old workouts

*Upper*

Pullups
5,6,7,8,8,6

Dips
15 (6 sets)

Machine Row
200 x 6 (4 sets)

DB Press
70 x 10 (3)

Straight Armed Pulldowns
66 x 15 (4)

Lying Triceps Press
35 (3)

Weight:191
Waist:37.5


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 26, 2016)

9/23/16

*Lower*

Trapbar Deads
315 x 5
365 x 3
385 x 1
405 x 1
365 x 3
315 x 10

Lying Leg Raise
35 (3)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 26, 2016)

9/26/16

*Upper*

Sup Grip Pulldowns
200 x 5
210 x 5
220 x 5
230 x 5
240 x 4

Corner Press
95 x 10 (4 sets)

Row Machine
212 x 12
225 x 10
237 x 8

Seated Press
175 x 8, 8, 8, 6

Lying Triceps Press
30 (4 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 1, 2016)

9/27/16

LOWER

Lying Leg Raise
20 (4 sets)

Squat
185 x 10
225 x 5
185 x 10

SLDL
185 x 10 (3)

Overhead Lunge
90 x 8 (3 sets)

Trunk Pulldown
74 x 15 (3)

Calve Raise
45 x 12 (3)

===========

9/29/16

UPPER

Pulldowns
210 x 8 (5 sets)

Dips
10 (5 sets)

Row
190 x 5 (5 sets)

DB Press
75 x 8 (4 sets)

Lying Triceps
35 (4 sets)

========


9/30/16

LOWER

TB Deads
275 x 5, 8, 10, 10, 8

Ab Wheel
15+ (5 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 4, 2016)

10/3/16

*UPPER*

Pulldowns
230 x 3,3,3,3
240 x 3

Hang Clean Press
95 x 10
105 x 8
115 x 8,8

DB Row
100 x 12 (3 sets)

Dips
12 (5 sets)

Straight Armed Pulldowns
66 x 15 (3 sets)

Lying Triceps Press
30 (3 sets)

Weight: 191
Waist:37.5


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 4, 2016)

10/4/16

*LOWER*

Lying Leg Lift
25 (4 sets)

Squat
185 x 8
225 x 5 (2 sets)
185 x 10

Calve Raise
20 (3 sets)

Trunk Pulldown
86 x 20 (3 sets)

Leg Press Machine
240 x 12 (2)
260 x 12
280 x 12


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 10, 2016)

10/6/16

UPPER

Pulldowns
200 x 12 (5 sets)

Dips
15 (5 sets)

DB Row
110 x 15 (4)

DB Press
75 x 8 (4 sets)

Lying Triceps
35 (4 sets)

===============

10/9/16

Bike - 30 min on trails

========


10/10/16

*Upper*

Sup Grip Pulldowns
220 x 7 (4 sets)

Corner Press
95 x 12 (4 sets)

Row Machine
212 x 12
237 x 8
250 x 8

Dips
16 (4)

Lying Triceps Press
30 (4 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 4, 2016)

11/4/16

Still doing Upper/Lower off Upper/Lower Split

11/3/16

*Upper*

Pulldowns
220 x 8 (4)

DB Press
75 x 10 (4)

Row
225 x 10 (3)

Dips
15 (4)

Lying Triceps Dip
30+ (4)

Weight: 192
Waist: 37.5

=============

11/4/16

*LOWER*

Squat 
185 x 5 
205 x 3
225 x 3
245 x 3
225 x 5
185 x 10, 10

Trunk Pulldowns

*  No PBs or crazy workouts;  Just hitting it 4 days a week consistently;  Happy to Trapbar Dead 425 last week.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 19, 2016)

12/19/16

*Upper*

Pulldowns
180 x 10
220 x 7
240 x 5
260 x 2
200 x 8, 8

Smith Bench
185 x 12 (5 sets)

Tbar Row
135 x 10 (4)

Dips
15 (4)

Reverse Fly
25 x 12 (4)

Lying Triceps 
25 (4)

Weight: 192
Waist: 38 

** Tweaked Right Calf Saturday balling.   Not sure why I keep injuring my calfs!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 7, 2017)

1/3/17

Lower

Goblet Squat 
50 x 12 (4)

Lying Leg Raise
20 (4)

Hamstring Curl
75 x 10
80 x 10
85 x 10
90 x 10

Ab Wheel 20 (4)

Leg Press
250 x 10
270 x 10
290 x 10
310 x 10

Leg Extension
110 x 10
120 x 10
130 x 10

Weight: 195
Waist: 38

==============

1/4/17

Upper

Pushup/Pullup
10/5
15/6
20/7
25/8
30/9
35/10

Smith Bench
185 x 8, 10, 10, 12

DB Row 100 x 12 (4)

Reverse Fly
30 x 12 (4)

Lying Triceps Press
25 (3)

DB Curl
45 x 8 (3)

Weight: 193


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 7, 2017)

1/5/17

Lower #2

Lying Leg Raise 
25 (4)

Trap Bar Deads
315 x 3 (8)

Hanging Leg Raise
20 (3)

Super Squat
6 plates x 12 (3)

Lying Leg Curl
90 x 8 (4)

Ab Wheel
25 (4)

Weight: 191


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 7, 2017)

1/7/17

CARDIO DAY

15 min on Row Machine (28m/sec)

Trapbar Farmers Walk
225 x 80 steps (4)

Hang Clean 
95 x 5
115 x 3
135 x 3, 3
115 x 5
95 x 5

Treadmill
15 minutes - 4.0 incline and 3.7 Speed 

Romain Chair Leg Raise 
20 (3)

Weight: 191

Right Calf feeling better;  Tweaked it mid December playing ball.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 8, 2017)

1/8/17

*UPPER*

5 min on Row

T-bar Row
165 x 3 (8)

Seated Dips
170 x 12
190 x 12
230 x 10
250 x 10

Weighted Pullups
BW +40 x 3 (8)

Smith Bench
245 x 3 (8)

DB Curl
40 x 12 (4)


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 8, 2017)

Built said:


> I'm cutting, so my workouts are short and heavy at the moment. Following the basic guidelines in this post on my blog, but I only do 3x5 and 3x8 for most movements, plus sprint intervals, bicycle sprints, hill repeats and complexes (one of each) spread out throughout the week - the cardio stuff is explained in here.



Sadly this link no longer works.

Good to see this journal charging on ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 9, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> Sadly this link no longer works.
> 
> Good to see this journal charging on !
> 
> ...



Thanks for trying to post the link. <thumbs>

Good to see some others still posting workouts here after more than 10 years .....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 12, 2017)

1/11/17

*Lower*

5M tread / 5M Row

Lying Leg Raise
25 (4)

Goblet Squat
65 x 10 (4)

Hamstring Curl
90 x 12
95 x 12
100 x 10

Leg Press
250 x 10
290 x 10
310 x 10 
370 x 10

Ab Wheel
25 (4)

===================

1/12/17

*Upper*

5M on tread / 5M on Row

Sup Grip Pulldowns
220 x 4 (6)

Smith Bench
235 x 4 (6)

T-Row
135 x 10 (3)

Dips
15 (3)

DB Curl
40 x 12 (4)

Weight: 193


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 13, 2017)

1/13/17

*Full body*

* 15 min on Row Machine

Lying Leg Raise
20 (5)

Trapbar Farmers Walk
225 x 80 steps (3)

Squat
95 x 10 (3)

Smith Bench
195 x 12, 12, 12, 9+1+1+1

Pullups
10 (3)

Weight: 193


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 16, 2017)

1/14/17

*Fullbody*

10M on Row

5M on Tread

Dual DB Swing
40 x 10 (3)

DB Snatch 
70 x 3 (3)

DB Farmers Walk
100 x 40 steps (8)

Ab Wheel
20 (4)

5M on Tread

Weight: 193


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 16, 2017)

1/16/17

*Upper*

5M on Row

Straight Armed Pulldown
67 x 15 (3)

Smith Bench
245 x 4 (7)

TRow
135 x 12, 12, 12, 10

Dips
20, 20, 20, 18

Pullups
11, 9, 7

Lying Triceps Press
25, 25, 25

Weight: 193


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 17, 2017)

1/17/17

Lower 

5M tread
5M row

TB deads
225 x 5, 8, 10, 12

Ab wheel
20 (3)

Hamstring Curl
80 x 12
90 x 15. (3)

Lying leg raise
25 (3)

Calf raise
25 x 15. (3)



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 19, 2017)

1/19/17

*Upper*

5M on tread

5M on Row

Pulldowns
220 x 9
240 x 6
240 x 6
220 x 9
220 x 9

Smith Bench Wave
185 x 13
215 x 8

225 x 3 / 235 x 2 / 245 x 1 (15 second RI)
235 x 3 / 245 x 2 / 255 x 1 (15 second RI)
245 x 3 / 255 x 2 / 265 x 0 (fail)

185 x 12 

Tbar Row
135 x 10 (3)

Seated Dip
230 x 9 (4)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 21, 2017)

1/20/17

*Lower*

Shot for about 30 minutes

Ab Wheel
20 (4)

Trapbar SLDL
135 x 15 (4)

Trapbar Deads
225 x 5 (4)

Hanging Leg Raise
15 (3)

===

Also started PT for my Calves.....I need to work on hip mobility and strengthening calves.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 23, 2017)

1/23/17

*UPPER*

5M Tread / 5M on Row

Straight Armed Pulldown 72 x 15 (4)

Smith Bench 235 x 5 (5)

TRow 135 x 10, 9, 10

Dips 20, 18, 20

Pullups 10, 9, 8

Lying Triceps Press 30 (3)

Weight: 195


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 24, 2017)

1/24/17

*LOWER
*

5 M Tread / 5 M Row

Lying Leg Raise
25 (3)

TB Deads
315 x 4, 5, 5, 5, 5

Ab Wheel
20 (3)

Hamstring Curl
90 x 15 (3)

Leg Press
250 x 15
310 x 10
230 x 30


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 26, 2017)

1/26/17

*Upper*

5M tread / 5M row

Pulldowns
220 x 9, 8, 8, 8, 8

Smith Bench
205 x 10
215 x 7
225 x 5
205 x 9
185 x 20 (RP set)

Machine Row
180 x 10 (4)

Seated Triceps Press
230 x 10 (4)

DB Curl
50 x 8, 10, 10

Weight: 194


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 29, 2017)

1/29/17

*Upper*

5 M on tread / 10M on row

Smith Bench
225 x 3
245 x 3 
255 x 3
265 x 3
270 x 3
255 x 3
245 x 5
225 x 7
185 x 20 (12, 2, 2, 1, 1, 1, 1) Rest - 6 seconds between sets

T-Row
170 x 4 (3)
135 x 13

Dips
20 (3)

Pullups 
10 (3)

*   Happy 46th bday to me


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 31, 2017)

1/31/17

*LOWER*


5 M Tread / 5 M Row

Lying Leg Raise
25 (4)

TB Deads
275 x  5 (5)

Hanging leg raise
+10 x 15 (3)

Hamstring Curl
90 x 15 (3)

Leg Press
180 x 20
270 x 15
310 x 15


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 5, 2017)

2/1/17

*Upper*

5M on Tread / 5M on Row

Pullups
10 (3)

Smith Bench
185 x 10
225 x 5
235 x 3
245 x 3, 3, 3, 3, 3

Row Machine
200 x 10 (3)

Seated Dips
230 x 10 (3)

========

2/3/17

*Lower*

* PT for 45 minutes to strengthen my calves

5M on Tread / 10M on Row

Ab Wheel
25 (3)

TB Deads
225 x 5
315 x 3
405 x 1, 1

(switched bars)

345 x 3
395 x 1
*415 x 1, 1, 1*
345 x 3

Lying Leg Raise
25 (3)

=====


2/5/17

*UPPER*

Pulldowns
240 x 4 (4)

Smith Ladders
205 x 5 / 12s rest / 225 x 3 / 12s rest / 245 x 1
215 x 5 / 12s rest / 225 x 3 / 12s rest / 235 x 1
225 x 5 / 12s rest / 235 x 3 / 12s rest / 245 x 1
235 x 5 / 12s rest / 245 x 3 / 12 s rest / 255 x 1 * Tough Set!!

195 x 20 RP ( 11, 2, 2, 2, 1, 1, 1)

Tbar Row
140 x 10 (4)

OH Triceps Press
25 (4)

Weight: 196 (2 more weeks to bulk)

Great workout today!!  Upper body jacked.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 7, 2017)

2/7/17

*LOWER*

5M Tread / 5M Row

Lying Leg Raise
25 (3)

TB Deads
305 x 6, 8, 8, 8

Hanging Leg Raise
20 (3)

Hamstring Curl
100 x 10 (3)

Leg Press
190 x 15
250 x 15
350 x 15

Weight: 193


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 9, 2017)

2/9/17

*UPPER*

5M on Tread  / 5M on Row

Smith Bench
195 x 12, 12, 12, 11

T-Row
135 x 11 (3)

Corner Press
75 x 15 (3)

Pullups
11 (3)

Dips
18 (3)

OH Triceps
30 (2)

Weight: 193
Waist: 38


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 10, 2017)

2/10/17

LOWER

5M Tread / 5M Row

Ab Wheel
25 (3)

Goblet Squat
70 x 12 (4)

SLDL
135 x 15 (4)

Hanging Leg Raise
20 (3)

Leg Press
190 x 15
290 x 15
370 x 15

Row
10 minutes

PT for 45 minutes working on Hip mobility and calf strength.

Weight: 193


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 15, 2017)

2/15/17

*UPPER*

5M Tread / 5M Row Machine

Pulldowns
200 x 5
220 x 5
240 x 5, 5, 4, 4

Smith Ladders
215 x 5 / 20s rest / 225 x 3 / 20s rest / 235 x 1
225 x 5 / 20s rest / 235 x 3 / 20s rest / 245 x 1
235 x 5 / 20s rest / 245 x 2 (fail)

245 x 1 (10s rest)
245 x 1 (10s rest)
245 x 1 (10s rest)
245 x 1 (10s rest)
235 x 1 (10s rest)
235 x 1 (10s rest)
235 x 1 (10s rest)
225 x 1 (10s rest)
225 x 1 (10s rest)
225 x 1 (10s rest)

185 x 20 RP (16 + 4)

Machine Row
200 x 8 (4)

OH Triceps Press
30 (3)

DB Curl
45 x 10 (3)

Weight: 196


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 16, 2017)

2/16/17

*LOWER*

5M Tread / 5M Row

Lying Leg Raise
25 (3)

TB Deads
345 x 4 (4)

Hanging Leg Raise
20 (3)

Hamstring Curl
75 x 10
90 x 10
110 x 10

Leg Press
190 x 15
290 x 15
390 x 10

Weight: 195


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 22, 2017)

2/18/17 & 2/19/17

Two days of Snowboarding 

====

2/22/17

*UPPER*

5M Tread / 5M Row Machine

Pullups
10 (4)

Dips
15 (3)

TRow
145 x 10 (4)

DB Press
65 x 20, 15, 12, 12

* sore left shoulder and forearm from snowboarding (wiping out) 

Weight: 196


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 24, 2017)

2/23/17

*LOWER*

5M on Tread  / 5M on Row

Lying Leg Raise
25 (4)

Goblet Squat
60 x 12
80 x 12 (3)

Ab Wheel
25 (4)

Hamstring Curl 
90 x 15 (3)

Leg Press
190 x 15, 290 x 15

* Right knee popped out of socket; Old issue, just a little pain but I stopped.


=======

2/24/17

*UPPER*

5M Tread / 5M Row Machine

Pulldowns
200 x 8
220 x 8 (3)

Smith Ladders
215 x 5 / 20s rest / 225 x 3 / 20s rest / 235 x 1
225 x 5 / 20s rest / 235 x 3 / 20s rest / 245 x 1
235 x 5 / 20s rest / 245 x 2 + 1 / 20s rest / 255 x 1

195 x 20 RP (14 + 3 +3)

TRow
155 x 8, 7, 7

Weight: 193 
Waist: 38

45 minutes of PT for calf


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 28, 2017)

2/28/17

*UPPER*

5M on tread / 5M on Row

Pulldown
220 x 8, 8, 8, 7

T-Row
160 x 7
135 x 12 (3)

Smith Bench * (different machine)
185 x 12 (4)
135 x 16+4 

OH Triceps
30 (4)

Weight: 195
Waist: 38


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 1, 2017)

3/1/17

*LOWER
*

5M on tread / 5M on Row

Trapbar Deads
255 x 10
345 x 5
365 x 3
395 x 3, 2
405 x 1
345 x 6

Hanging Leg Raise
20, 20

Ab Wheel
25, 25, 25

Hamstring Curl
80 x 20
95 x 15
110 x 12

Weight: 194


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 2, 2017)

3/2/17

*UPPER*

5 M Tread / 5 M on Row

TRow
135 x 10 (4)

Pullups
10 (2)

Corner Press
45 x 20
70 x 15
80 x 15

Smith Bench 
235 x 3 (4)
245 x 3 (4)

Weight: 194


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 3, 2017)

3/3/17

*LOWER*

5M on Tread

Lying Leg Raise
25 (3)

Super Squat
6 plates x 15
8 plates x 15
10 plates x 12 (4)

Ab Wheel (with 25 plate on back)
10
15 (3)

SLDL
185 x 12 (4)

Hanging leg raise (with 15 lb dumbbell)
15 (3)

45 minutes of PT (hopefully last session)

Weight: 194


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 6, 2017)

3/5/17

*UPPER*

5M on Tread / 5M on Row

Pullups
10 (4)

Smith Bench
205 x 10 
225 x 5
205 x 10
225 x 5
205 x 10
225 x 5

Row Machine
200 x 10 (4)

OH Triceps Press
30 (4)

===========================

3/6/17

*LOWER*

5M Tread / 5M Row

Lying Leg Raise
20 (4)

Trapbar Deads
255 x 10
325 x 5
375 x 3 (3)

Hanging Leg Raise
20 (3)

Trapbar Farmers Walk
255 x 60 steps (3)

Seated Hamstring Cruls
90 x 15
100 x 15
115 x 15 (2)

Weight: 195
Waist: 38.5


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 8, 2017)

3/8/17

*Upper*

5M on Tread / 5M on Row

Pulldowns
200 x 11 (4)

Smith Bench
205 x 10
225 x 5
235 x 4
245 x 3
255 x 2
265 x 1
205 x 10, 10
185 x 12+4+3+2 (21)

T-Row
135 x 10 (4)

Triceps OH Press
30 (4)

* 15 minutes of shooting baskets

Weight: 194


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 9, 2017)

3/9/17

*Lower*

5M on tread / 5M on Row

Lying Leg Raise
25 (4)

Super Squat
4 plates x 10
6 plates x 10
8 plates x 10
10 plates x 10
12 plates x 6, 6

SLDL
185 x 10 (4)

Hanging Leg Raise
20 (3)

Seated Calf Raise
45 x 20 (3)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 11, 2017)

3/10/17

*UPPER*

15M of basketball 

*went light and hit some different exercises

Reverse Fly
25 x 15 (4)

Seated DB Curl
40 x 10 (4)

Triceps Pushdown
52 x 20 (4)

Face Pull
52 x 15 (4)

Low Row
72 x 12 (4)

* ate much better this week.  No junk food and limited processes carbs (one sandwich and one bowl of pasta).   Cut out coffee creamer;  Ate chicken, eggs, veggies and protein shakes almost every day.   Thought I would drop more lbs.   Time for week two of "better eating";  Trying to drop 2" of waist by April 15.

Weight: 194
Waist: 38.5


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 14, 2017)

3/11/17

*Lower/Cardio*

15M on tread
10M on Row

Ab Wheel
25 (3)

Goblet Squat
60 x 20 (4)

Standing Calf Raise
90 x 20 (4)

10M on tread

=====

3/13/17

*UPPER*

5M on tread / 5M on Row

T-Row
160 x 6 (4)

Smith Bench
205 x 10
225 x 3
235 x 3
245 x 3
255 x 2
265 x 1
205 x 10, 9

Seated Dips
230 x 10 (4)

Pullups
10 (4)

Weight: 193
Waist:37.75 *down almost an inch

======

3/14/17

*LOWER*

10 minutes shooting

5M on Tread  / 5M on Row

Lying Leg Lift
25 (4)

Leg Press
150 x 15
190 x 15
250 x 15
310 x 10
370 x 10
400 x 10, 10

Hamstring Curl
80 x 10
90 x 10
100 x 10
110 x 10

Trunk Pulldown
97.5 x 20 (4)

Shoot for 10 minutes * twicked right achilles;   WTF?  My calf seems to be healed now my AT is bothering me.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 15, 2017)

3/15/17

Weight: 191
Wasit: 37.5

Game plan is working.  I cut out "junk food" two weeks ago and dropped 4 lbs / 1 inch on my waist.  

*Goal:*

*3/1/17      195lbs and 38.5 waist (biggest EVER)*
3/15/17   191lbs and 37.5" waist
3/27/17   188lbs  and 37" waist
4/6/17     186lbs and 36.5" waist
*4/13/17   185lbs and 36" waist * (GOAL is to drop 10lbs and 2.5" on waist in 6 weeks)*

Rest Day - right AT really sore;  

Finally got power back last night.   Looking forward to getting in the Hot tub tonight.   Upper Day tomorrow.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 17, 2017)

3/16/17

UPPER

10M on Row * sore AT

Tbar Row
135 x 10 (4)

Seated Press
175 x 12 (4)

Pulldown
200 x 10
220 x 8
240 x 6
260 x 2 
220 x 7

OH Triceps Press
30 (4) 

DB Curl
40 x 12 (4)

Weight: 190
Waist: 37.5

* I'm down 5 lbs and 1" in 2 weeks by cutting out junk food;  Got another 1.5" to go over the next 4 weeks.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 20, 2017)

3/18/17

*LOWER*

Trapbar Deads
185 x 15 (10 sets)

============

3/19/17

*UPPER*

Facepull
48 x 12 (4)

Smith Bench
205 x 10
225 x 5
245 x 3
265 x 1
285 x 1
235 x 5
205 x 10, 9

Pullup
11 (4)

Seated Dips
230 x 10 (3)

T-bar Row
135 x 10 (3)

Lying OH Triceps Press
30 (3)

================

3/20/17

*LOWER*

10M Tread / 10M Row

Ab Wheel
25 (4)

Leg Press
150 x 20
190 x 15
230 x 20
290 x 15
310 x 15 

Hamstring Curl
70 x 15
85 x 15
90 x 15
95 x 15

Extension
110 x 15
150 x 15
170 x 15
190 x 10


Weight: 189.5  (getting there)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 21, 2017)

3/21/17

*UPPER*

10M on Row 

Dips
12 (4)

Pulldown
210 x 10
230 x 8 (3)

Seated Press
175 x 15 (4)

Machine Row
180 x 10
190 x 10
200 x 10

Reverse Fly
30 x 12 (4)

OH Rope Triceps Press
52 x 15 (4)


Weight: 192
Waist: 37.5


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 22, 2017)

3/22/17

*OFF DAY*

Weight: 189.5
Waist: 37.5 (goal < 36 by 4/15/17)

AT is feeling better.  Still no running or jumping.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 23, 2017)

3/23/17

*UPPER*

10M on Row 

Smith Bench
205 x 10
225 x 3
235 x 3 
245 x 3
205 x 10, 10
185 x 20 (RP)

Tbar Row
135 x 10 (3)

Pullups
10 (3)

OH Triceps Press
30 (4)


Weight: 189
Waist: 37.5


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 25, 2017)

3/25/17

*Lower*

10M on tread
10M on row

Ab Wheel
20 (4)

Trapbar Deads
255 x 8
345 x 3
365 x 3
385 x 3
345 x 5, 5

Hanging Leg Raise
20 (3)

Hamstring Curl
80 x 15 (3)

Weight 190
Waist 37


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 26, 2017)

3/26/17

*UPPER*

10M on Tread
10M on Row

Smith Bench
185 x 8
215 x 6 (6 sets)
235 x 3
265 x 1
245 x 2
255 x 2
185 x 16/3/1 (20RP)

Tbar Row
135 x 11
160 x 6, 6
135 x 10

Seated Triceps Press
230 x 8 (4 sets)

Sup Grip Pullups
10, 9, 6, 5

Weight: 192
Waist: 37.25


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 27, 2017)

3/27/17

*LOWER*

10M Tread
10M Row

Trunk Pulldowns
97 x 15 (4)

Leg Press
190 x 15
250 x 15
310 x 10, 10
340 x 10

Lying Leg Raise
20 (4)

Hamstring Curl
80 x 12 (4)

Weight: 188.8
Waist:37.25

*Pretty close to hitting my goal by today (188 / 37).   19 days to go to hit 185 / 36 by April 15th


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 28, 2017)

3/28/17

*UPPER*

10M Tread
10M Row

Smith Bench
205 x 8 (3)
225 x 3 (3)

Trap Low Row
90 x 12 (4)

Lying OH Triceps Press
30 (4)

Pulldowns
200 x 12
220 x 9 (3)

Weight: 188.8
Waist: 37.25


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 31, 2017)

3/31/17

*Lower*

10M on tread
10M on row

Ab Wheel
20 (4)

Trapbar Deads
225 x 8
315 x 5, 5
345 x 5
395 x 2
405 x 1
345 x 5, 5

Hanging Leg Raise +12lb dumbell
20 (3)

Hamstring Curl
80 x 15
85 x 15
90 x 15, 15

Weight 188.2
Waist 37


----------



## TripleOvertime (Apr 1, 2017)

Still following.  Love the consistancy in here brother.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 3, 2017)

4/3/17

*UPPER*

5M on Tread
5M on Row

Smith Bench
185 x 8
205 x 5
225 x 3
235 x 3
245 x 3
225 x 5
205 x 10, 9

Tbar Row
135 x 10 (4 sets)

Lying BW Triceps Press
30 (4 sets)

Sup Grip Pulldowns
200 x 10 (4 sets)

Weight: 187.6
Waist: 37

** Progress update* - down 9 lbs and 1.5 inches in 4 weeks by cutting out most of the junk food;  I have 1 - 2 cheat meals per week but limited in size (2 pieces of pizza not 4);  Also cut out all milk and coffee creamer along with most processed foods.   Eating about 2 dozen eggs, huge bag of broccoli, cucumbers, cabbage weekly;  Lots of grilled steak and chicken.   No noodles;  

1 more inch to go on my waist until I'm satisfied;  Goal is to be under 36" taped by April 15th (it may push out to the end of April).   Weight should level off around 185 at 36" waist.   I've been tracking my numbers here since 2003.  I'm pretty consistent about the 10lb weight gain in the winter then dropping it all in the spring.  This year was a little excessive due to eating lots of Thai food all winter    My weight got up to 198 and waist almost 39 (biggest ever)!!   Blood pressure and cholesterol checked out fine last week at my health screen.  

==

Picked up my boat yesterday so I"m sure we'll be surfing and boarding in the next week or two depending on the weather.   This time of year I usually drop weight quickly since I'm lifting 4 days during the week then boarding during the weekend or mountain biking.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 3, 2017)

TripleOvertime said:


> Still following.  Love the consistancy in here brother.



Thanks for following along TripleOvertime.   This place got pretty slow over the last couple years.   I'll check to see if you are running a journal.  I enjoy seeing other people's programming.  I picked up some good ideas here over the years.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 3, 2017)

Dropping in for a long overdue visit, and to say hi!  Still nailing it I see my friend.  Are you still playing QB in the 3 on 3 leagues?   btw.... GO BUCKEYES, lol


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 4, 2017)

4/4/17

*LOWER*

10M on Row

Ab wheel with 25 lb plate on back
12 (4 sets)

Super Squat Machine
2 plates x 8
4 plates x 8
6 plates x 8
8 plates x 8
10 plates (450 lbs) x 8 - 2 sets

SLDL
185 x 12 (3 sets)

Hanging Leg Raise
20 (3 sets)

Weight: 188.6
Waist: 37.25


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 4, 2017)

JerseyDevil said:


> Dropping in for a long overdue visit, and to say hi!  Still nailing it I see my friend.  Are you still playing QB in the 3 on 3 leagues?   btw.... GO BUCKEYES, lol



Hey Jersey....GREAT to see you in here.

No more football or basketball for me.  I tried making a bball comeback this winter but kept tearing my calfs.  I did PT for 6 weeks then tweaked my Achilles Tendon.  I decided to hang up my playing shoes rather than tear my AT again.  I tore my left AT in 2001 and my right one in 2005 (playing football).    Surfing and Wakeboard season starts in the next two weeks so I'll be spending my time on the lake or on my mountain bike during the weekends.     I'm also coaching my son's flag football team again this year so I'll still get out and throw the ball around.  He's only 8 so I have a couple more years to coach him 

How are things with you?   You are looking buff in you profile pic


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 5, 2017)

yellowmoomba said:


> Hey Jersey....GREAT to see you in here.
> 
> No more football or basketball for me.  I tried making a bball comeback this winter but kept tearing my calfs.  I did PT for 6 weeks then tweaked my Achilles Tendon.  I decided to hang up my playing shoes rather than tear my AT again.  I tore my left AT in 2001 and my right one in 2005 (playing football).    Surfing and Wakeboard season starts in the next two weeks so I'll be spending my time on the lake or on my mountain bike during the weekends.     I'm also coaching my son's flag football team again this year so I'll still get out and throw the ball around.  He's only 8 so I have a couple more years to coach him
> 
> How are things with you?   You are looking buff in you profile pic


Doing well.  Have my own aches and pains hard to hit the gym like I used to.  Sounds like a wise decision on your part.  You were always quite the athlete your whole life.  But coaching your son and surfing and wakeboarding looks like a blast and a fun alternative.  That avi pic was a few years ago, I'm actually a little bigger now, but still taking gear so that helps.  I'm pretty much just going to do TRT doses now.  I always admired the fact you were and are 100% natty and totally dedicated to the gym


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 6, 2017)

JerseyDevil said:


> Doing well.  Have my own aches and pains hard to hit the gym like I used to.  Sounds like a wise decision on your part.  You were always quite the athlete your whole life.  But coaching your son and surfing and wakeboarding looks like a blast and a fun alternative.  That avi pic was a few years ago, I'm actually a little bigger now, but still taking gear so that helps.  I'm pretty much just going to do TRT doses now.  I always admired the fact you were and are 100% natty and totally dedicated to the gym



Glad you are still hitting it hard.   You have to just grind through the aches.  

I appreciate the "being natural" comment.     I've been having a good spring.   Definitely not ask strong as I was 7-8 years ago but I still am respectable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 6, 2017)

4/6/17

Full body

5m tread
5m row

Trapbar deads 
255x10
345x5
395x5, 3
255x12

Smith Bench
225x5 (5 sets)

Pull downs
220x8 (4 sets)

Weight:188.6
Waist:37





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 10, 2017)

4/9/17

*Wakesurfing* -the water was a little cold (50')

4/10/17

*UPPER*

5M tread
5M row

Smith Bench
185 x 8
205 x 8
225 x 3, 5, 4, 4, 4

Machine Row
150 x 12
170 x 12
190 x 12, 12

Lying OH Triceps Press
25 (4)

Pullups
10 (4 sets)

Weight: 188

Thought my weight would go up after our 4 day spring break.  Had pizza twice, burger/fries and lots of beverages - but kept busy at Kalahari Waterpark.

Sore as hell today.  Probably from all the water activities over the past 4 days.  Getting up at 4:20am was a chore....Back into the swing of things


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 12, 2017)

4/11/17

*LOWER*

5M on Tread
5M on Row

Lying leg raise
25 (4)

Leg Press
190 x 12
230 x 12
270 x 12
310 x 12
370 x 12
390 x 12, 12

Hamstring Curl
80 x 12
90 x 12
100 x 12
110 x 12

Trunk Pulldowns
97 x 20 (4)

Weight: 188.8


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 13, 2017)

4/13/17

*UPPER*

5M on Tread
5M on Row

Smith Bench
185 x 8
205 x 5
225 x 5
235 x 3
245 x 3
255 x 2
265 x 1
275 x 1
245 x 1-1-1-1-1 (10RI)

Tbar Row
135 x 10 (4 sets)

Weighted Dips
BW x 20
BW +25 x 10
BW +45 x 7
BW +60 x 4
BW +45 x 5

Sup Grip Weighted Pulldowns
BW +45 x 6
BW x 12 (2)

Weight: 189
Waist: 37.25


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 14, 2017)

4/14/17

*Lower*

5m tread
5m row

Trapbar deads
255 x 10
345 x 6
415 x 1
345 x 6
255 x 10

Hanging Leg Raise
20 (3)

Goblet Squat
65 x 20 (3)

Trunk Pulldowns
97 x 20 (3)

Weight:186.4
Waist: 36.75

*Getting close to my goal (185/36 by April 15).   It might take an extra week or two but the progress has been consistent and successful


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 16, 2017)

4/16/17

Happy Easter 

Upper

5m tread
5m row

Tbar Row
135x10 (3)
145x10

Smith Bench
225x3 / 10 sec / 235 x 2 / 10 sec / 245 x 1 (4 sets)
215 x 8 (3 sets)

Triceps OH press 30 (3)

Pull-ups
12 
11
11
8




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 17, 2017)

4/17/17

*LOWER*

5M Tread
5M Row

Ab Wheel
20 (4)

Super Squat
2 plates x 10
4 plates x 10
6 plates x 10
8 plates x 10
10 plates x 10
12 plates x 10
14 plates x 5

Hamstring Curl
80 x 12
90 x 12
110 x 12
110 x 12

Trunk Pulldown
97 x 20 (4)

* Fell off the diet wagon this weekend;  Back on it this morning.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 20, 2017)

4/20/17

*Upper*

5m tread
5m row

Smith Bench
205 x 10
225 x 3, 4, 5, 6
245 x 3 (4)

Tbar Row
135x12 (3)

Triceps OH press 
30 (4)

Pulldowns
200 x 10 (4)

Weight: 187.4
Waist: 37

Took last two days off due to not feeling great.  Getting rid of the last inch on my waist has been a struggle.  I've had a couple cheat days (which don't help).   I'm going to add in two sessions of moderate cardio (20-30 minutes) either biking or walking to see if that can accelerate the process.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 21, 2017)

4/21/17

L*ower*

15m tread
5m row

Trapbar deads
255 x 10
345 x 3
365 x 3
385 x 3
345 x 6

Hanging Leg Raise
20 (3)

Trapbar Farmers Walk
255 x 50 steps (4 sets)

Lying Leg Raise
30 (4)

Weight:187.2
Waist: 37

*MUST KEEP DIET IN CHECK THIS WEEKEND.....MUST KEEP DIET IN CHECK THIS WEEKEND....MUST KEEP DIET IN CHECK THIS WEEKEND*.....    haha   Trying to break the 37" inch waist barrier.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 24, 2017)

4/24/17

*Upper*

5m tread
5m row

Smith Bench
205 x 9
225 x 5
235 x 3
245 x 3
255 x 3
205 x 9, 9

Tbar Row
160 x 6 (4)

Triceps OH press
30 (4)

Pulldowns
180 x 15
220 x 8 (3

Weight: 188
Waist: 37


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 25, 2017)

4/25/17

*LOWER*

5M on Tread
5M on Row

Ab Wheel
20 (4)

Leg Press
170 x 15
230 x 15
270 x 15
310 x 15
390 x 16, 16

Hamstring Curl
80 x 12
90 x 12
100 x 12
115 x 12

Goblet Squat
95 x 12 (3 sets)

Trunk Pulldowns
97 x 20 (2)
107 x 20
122 x 20 

Weight: 187.8


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 26, 2017)

4/26/17

*Grow Day* (aka Rest Day)

Broke the 37" barrier today.

Weight: 187.4
Waist: 36.5


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 1, 2017)

4/27/17

*UPPER*

Corner Press
70 x 15 (4)

Pulldowns
180 x 10 (4)

Reverse Fly
25 x 10 (3)

Seated Bench
150 x 12 (4)

Row Machine
200 x 10 (4)



4/28/17

*LOWER*

Trapbar Deads
225 x 10
315 x 8
405 x 4, 2
225 x 15, 15

Ab Wheel
20 (4)

Hamstring Curl
90 x 10
100 x 10



4/29/17

*Garage Workout  - 20 minutes*

Pullups
10 (6)

Pushups
25 (6)


5/1/17

*UPPER*

Smith Bench Ladder
205 x 3 / 215 x 2 / 225 x 1  (15 second rest in between)
215 x 3 / 225 x 2 / 235 x 1
225 x 3 / 235 x 2 / 245 x 1
235 x 3 / 245 x 2 / 255 x 1
215 x 8, 7

Tbar Row
135 x 11 (3)

Lying Triceps Press
25 (3)

Pullups
12, 11, 10, 9

Weight: 188.8


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 2, 2017)

5/2/17

*LOWER*

5M on Tread
5M on Row

Ab wheel 
20 (4 sets)

Super Squat Machine
2 plates x 10
6 plates x 8
8 plates x 8
10 plates x 8
12 plates x 8
14 plates x 3, 5 (630lbs)

SLDL
185 x 12 (3 sets)

Hanging Leg Raise holding 20 lb dumbbell
12 (3 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 3, 2017)

5/3/17

*Grow Day*

Weight: 186.8
Waist: 36.5


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 5, 2017)

5/5/17

*LOWER*

Trapbar Deads
255 x 8
345 x 3
435 x 1  *    Haven't gone this heavy in a while.
345 x 3 (5 sets)

Hanging Leg Raise
20 (3 sets)

Hamstring Curl
80 x 15 (2)
85 x 15 (2)

Leg Press
190 x 20
210 x 20
230 x 20


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 8, 2017)

5/6/17

18 Mile bike ride


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 8, 2017)

5/8/17

*UPPER*

Smith Bench
205 x 8
235 x 3 (5)
185 x 15 / RI 20 seconds / 185 x 5 (20 total)

Pulldown
200 x 12 (2)
220 x 9 (2)

Dips
15 (3)

Tbar Row
135 x 9 (3)

Triceps Lying Press
30 (3)

Weight: 188.8


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 9, 2017)

5/9/17

*LOWER*

5M on Tread
5M on Row

Ab wheel
20 (4 sets)

Super Squat Machine
4 plates x 10
6 plates x 8
8 plates x 8
10 plates x 8
12 plates x 8
14 plates x 8

SLDL
205 x 10 (3 sets)

Trunk Pulldowns
107 x 20 (3)

Weight: 187.2
Waist: 36.5


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 15, 2017)

5/11/17 

UPPER

* normal exercises....don't remember the details



5/15/17

Took a couple extra days off due to kids sports...........Son won his soccer tournament and daughter excelled at the Midwest Gymnastics Meet (best of the Midwest).   She took 4th on floor, 4th on bars and 7th on beam.   Proud (and tired) Dad!!

*UPPER*

Smith Bench Ladder
225 x 3 / 235 x 2 / 245 x 1  (4 sets)
225 x 7, 6

Tbar Row
135 x 10 (4)

Dips
15 (3)

Pullups
10 (4)


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 22, 2017)

5/16/17

*Lower*

Trapbar Deads
385 x 3 (6)

Hamstring Curl
80 x 12
90 x 12 (3)

Trunk Pulldown
122 x 20 (4)


================

5/18/17

*Upper*

Machine Row 180 x 12 (4)

Smith Bench
225 x 3, 4, 5, 6, 
185 x 15

Pulldown
200 x 10 (3)
220 x 6

Dips
15 (3)


====================



5/19/17

*Full*

Ab Wheel
20 (4)

Hang Clean / Press
65 x 10
85 x 10
105 x 8
125 x 3, 3
105 x 8

Farmers Walk
255 x 80 steps (4)
350 x 40 steps (4)

Hamstring Curl
90 x 15 (4)

Pullups
10 (4)

======

5/22/17

*UPPER*

Bench
205 x 8 (4)
185 x 15

Tbar Row
135 x 10 (3)

Lying Triceps OH Press
25 (4)

Pulldowns 
200 x 12 (4)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 3, 2017)

5/23/17

Lower

5/26/17

Upper

5/29/17

Upper

Smith Bench
225 x 4 (5)

Row
135 x 10 (4)

Pulldowns

Triceps OH Press

5/30/17

*Lower*

Leg Press
390 x 15 (3)

Hamstring Curl
90 x 15 (4)

Ab Wheel
25 (4)

Leg Raise
20 (4)


6/2/17

Garage Workout

Deads
335 x 6 (6)

Pullups
10 (6)

Weight: 188
Waist: 37


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 5, 2017)

6/5/17

*UPPER*

Smith Bench
185 x 10
205 x 8
225 x 4
235 x 3, 3
205 x 10, 10

Tbar Row
135 x 10
145 x 8
155 x 7
165 x 6

Lying Triceps OH Press
25 (4)

Pulldowns
200 x 12 (4)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 19, 2017)

6/19/17

Took a break from posting but still hitting it 4 day a week.

*UPPER*

Smith Bench
185 x 12
215 x 5
225 x 4
235 x 3
245 x 2
255 x 2
225 x 5, 5

T-bar Row
135 x 10 (4 sets)

Lying Triceps Press
20+ (4 sets)

Pullups
10, 10, 10, 7


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 26, 2017)

6/20/17
LOWER

6/22
FULL

6/24/17

Trapbar Deads
235 x 15 (10 sets)

6/26/17

*UPPER*

Smith Bench
185 x 12
205 x 11
225 x 5
245 x 3
255 x 2
265 x 1
205 x 10, 10

T-bar Row
135 x 10 (4 sets)

Lying Triceps Press
20+ (4 sets)

Pulldowns
160 x 12
180 x 11
200 x 10
220 x 9

Dips
15 (4)

Weight: 188
Waist 36.5


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 20, 2017)

7/20/17

*Fullbody*

Tread/Row
10 minutes

Pulldown
180 x 8
200 x 8
220 x 6
240 x 5, 5, 5

Bench
185 x 12
235 x 5, 5, 5, 5

TB Deads
255 x 10 
335 x 5, 5, 5, 5

Lying Triceps Press
25 (3)

Weight: 190
Waist: 38 

* Been lifting 3 days a week plus surfing 3 days a week (and eating like a pig!!)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 7, 2017)

8/7/17

*UPPER*

Smith Bench
215 x 7
225 x 5
245 x 3
265 x 2
285 x 1
265 x 2
245 x 3
225 x 5
205 x 7

Tbar Row
135 x 10 (3)

Dips
15 (4)

Pulldowns
180 x 10
200 x 8
220 x 7 (3)

OH Triceps Press
20 (4)

Weight: 196
Waist:38.5 

*I packed on my summer 10lbs and 2"  (damn it!!)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 15, 2017)

8/15/17

Still hitting the gym 3-4 days and 3 days of surfing.

Weight: 192
Waist 37.5 - 38

Going on a 4-6 week cut after Labor Day to get my Weight down to 186 and Waist 36"


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 25, 2017)

8/25/17

*Upper*

* shot hoops for 20 minutes

Bench
215 (87% of 3RM) x 3 (8 sets with 30 second RI)

Tbar Row 
155 x 3 (8 sets / 30 sec RI)

Dips / Pullups Superset
12 / 8 (4 sets)

Lying Triceps Press
25 (3)

Hang Clean
135 x 3 (5)

Weight: 192
Waist 37.5


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 30, 2017)

8/29/17

*UPPER*

pullups
10 (4)

Dips 
12 (4)

Tbar Row
155 x 3 (8 sets)

Smith Bench
225 x 1 (10 second RI) (10 sets)
245 x 3 (8 sets)

Lying Triceps Press
25 (3)

Seated Curls
40 x 8 (3)

Weight: 192

============

8/30 

*Lower *

*shot for 20 minutes

Squat
235 x 3, 4, 5, 6

Hamstring Curl
80 x 20 (4)

Ab Wheel
20 (4)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 1, 2017)

8/31/17

*Lower*

* shot 20 minutes

TB Deads
355 x 3 (5 sets)

Hamstring Curl
85 x 15 (3)

Hanging Leg Raise
15 (3)

Weight: 192


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 6, 2017)

9/1/17

*UPPER*



9/2/17, 9/3/17, 9/4/17

*Surf*



====


9/5/17

*UPPER*

Smith 
185 x 10
215 x 8
225 x 5
235 x 4
245 x 2
255 x 2
265 x 2
185 x 15

Row
135 x 8 (3)

Dips
15 (3)

Pullups
10 (3)

Weight: 196
Waist: 38.5

*
Diet Change ***** *  Cut out bread, pasta, crackers.  Grilled Chicken and lots of veggies;  Back on the 6 week program to drop 11lbs and 2.5 inches (seems familiar).    Goal is 185lbs and 36" waist by October 13, 2017

9/5/17 196lbs and 38.5 waist
9/15/17 191lbs and 37.5" waist
9/27/17 188lbs and 37" waist
9/6/17 186lbs and 36.5" waist
9/13/17 185lbs and 36" waist * (GOAL is to drop 11lbs and 2.5" on waist in 6 weeks)

Here goes...

==================


9/6/17

*LOWER*

Ab Wheel
20+ (4 sets)

Squat
185 x 10 (4)

SLDL 
185 x 10 (4)

Hanging Leg Raise
20 (3)

Standing Calf Raise
90 x 15 (4)

Weight: 194


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 4, 2017)

10/4/17

Well I"m about a month late starting this ...

Cut most of the shit out of my diet.... on 9/26/17

9/25/17 199lbs and 38.5 waist (Major bloat)
10/4/17 191lbs and 37.5" waist (abnormal drop in weight in 9 days...)

*GOALS and DATES*

*October 2017*
10/15/17 191 and 37.5 waist
10/22/17 190 and 37.25"
10/29/17 189 and 37" waist

*November 2017*
11/5/17   189 
11/12/17 188 and 36.5 waist
11/19/17 187
11/26/17 186 (Just in time for Thanksgiving!!)

186lbs and 36" waist * (GOAL is to drop 13lbs and 2.5" on waist in 6 weeks)

Still training 4-5 days a week; Since we are not on the sandbar anymore, snacking and drinking has reduced (cut in 1/2 at least); No more sugar, limited bread and crackers; Lots of cucumbers and red peppers for snacks instead of chips and cheese; 

Amazing how this works


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 30, 2017)

11/27/17
*Fullbody*

10 min on elliptical

Trapbar Deads
295 x 8 (4 sets)

Dips
12 (4)

Pullups
9 (4)


10 min on elliptical

Weight 196
Waist 38

===

11/29/17
*Fullbody*

T-bar Row
135 x 10 (3)

Smith Bench
225 x 3 (8 sets @ 30 second RI)

Super Squat
4 plates x 8
6 plates x 8
8 plates x 8
10 plates x 8
12 plates x 8
14 plates x 5
6 plates x 20


10 min on elliptical

===

11/30/17
*Core*

10 min on elliptical

Ab Wheel
20 (4)

Farmers Walk
255 x 10 steps (4)

Hanging Leg Raise
15 (4)

Overhead Squat
60 x 10 (4)

Lying Leg Raise
25 (4)

Treadmill
Incline 5.0 / Rate 4.0 (10 minutes)

Weight: 193
Waist: 38


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 1, 2017)

12/1/17

*Fullbody*

10 min on ellip

Pulldowns
160 x 8, 8
175 x 8
190 x 8
205 x 8
220 x 8
235 x 8, 8

Corner Press
45 x 15, 15
70 x 15 (4 sets)

Squat 
185 x 8 (4 sets)

Treadmill 
10 min

Weight: 193


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 1, 2017)

12/1/17

See i did not start my goal....It's time to start posting again


*Current*
11/27/17 196 and 38 waist

*Planned cut and goals:*
12/1/17 193 and 38 waist
12/4/17 193 and 37.75 
12/11/17 192 and 37.5
12/18/17 191 and 37.25
12/25/17 190 and 37 (Merry Christmas!!)

January 2018
1/1/18 189 and 36.75
1/8/18 188 and 36.5
1/15/18 187 and 36.5 *
1/22/18 186 and 36.25
1/29/18 185 and 36 (Happy Bday to me)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 18, 2017)

12/18/17

*FULL*

* 10 min on ellip

Row
135 x 10 (3)

Smith
185 x 10
205 x 10
225 x 5
245 x 3
265 x 2
205 x 10, 10

Squat 
185 x 10
235 x 4, 4
185 x 10, 10

Triceps BW Press
25 (4)

10 min on tread 

Weight: 193
Waist: 37.5


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 21, 2017)

12/20/17

*Full*

10 min on elliptical

Pulldowns
160 x 8
180 x 8
200 x 8
220 x 8
235 x 3 / 200 x 3


Dips
15 (5)

Sumo Deads
255 x 5 (5)

Deads
255 x 5 (3)
305 x 5 (2)

10 min on tread on incline


Goal was:  12/18/17 191 and 37.25

12/21/17
Weight: 191
Waist: 37.25

* Hit my goal a couple days late but very happy;  Eating well; Lots of chicken and broccoli; Limited alcohol and junk food;    Doing 3 fullbody workouts plus 2 GPP style workouts a week;

*Remaining weekly goals*

*January 2018
1/1/18 189 and 36.75
1/8/18 188 and 36.5
1/15/18 187 and 36.5 *
1/22/18 186 and 36.25
1/29/18 185 and 36 (Happy Bday to me) *


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 29, 2017)

12/29/17

Fullbody

10 min on elliptical

Pullups
10 (5)

Dips
15 (5)

Trapbar Deads
255 x 5
345 x 3, 5
365 x 5
385 x 3
255 x 15
165 x 25

Lying Triceps Press
20 (5)

Treadmill
10 minutes

Had my weight down to 191 8 days ago then let my diet slide a bit over the holidays.   Still hitting the gym 5 days per week.  3 fullbody and 2 GPP workouts.

Weight: 195


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 31, 2017)

12/30/17

*GPP*

Elliptical 10 min

Row Machine 10 min

Ab Wheel
20 (5)

Goblet Squat
70 x 20
95 x 10 (3)

Hamstring Curl
75 x 20
85 x 15 (3)

Reverse Fly
30 x 12 (4)

Triceps OH Press
20 (4)

Pullup/Pushups Ladder
10/30
9/25
8/20
7/15
6/10

Treadmill
10 min @ 4.0


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 31, 2017)

12/31/17

*Fullbody*

18 min on Elliptical

Smith Bench
185 x 10
205 x 5
225 x 4, 5, 5
245 x 2
185 x 10, 10

Tbar Row
135 x 10 (3)

Squat 
185 x 8, 10, 8

Treadmill 
10 min


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 2, 2018)

1/1/2018

Weighed in at 200.8 (wow!!!)

1/2/2018

*Upper*

Row machine 10 min

DB Row
80 x 10 (3)

DB Press
65 x 12, 10
80 x 8,7

Chin / Dip
10 / 12
10 / 15
10 / 14

Hang Clean
95 x 8, 10, 10

Lying Triceps Press
20, 20, 20 

Treadmill 10 min

Weight: 196
Waist: 38.25


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 3, 2018)

1/3/2018

*Lower*

10 min on elliptical

Ab Wheel 20 (4)

Trapbar Deads
255 x 5
305 x 5
325 x 5 (4)

Hanging Leg Raise
15 (3)

Hamstring Curl
75 x 15
80 x 12 (3)

Goblet Squat
75 x 15 (4)

Treadmill 10 min on 5.0 incline

Weight: 194
Waist: 38.25

Happy to drop 6 of the 10 lbs I put on between 12/21/17 and 12/31/17.   I knew most of the weight was water and bloat.  The key is to drop 1 lb per week and .25 inches on my waist.    

*Target is 188 and 36.25 (which is 2" on my waist and 8 pounds) over 8 weeks.*

1/2/18    196 38.25 * Starting weight
1/9/18    195  38
1/16/18  194 37.75
1/23/18  193  37.5
1/30/18  192  37.25
2/6/18    191 37.00
2/13/18  190 36.75
2/20/18  189  36.5
*2/27/18   188  36.25  *Goal *


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 10, 2018)

1/5/18

*UPPER*

1/6/18

*LOWER*

1/8/18

*UPPER*

(3 workouts while on vacation)

1/10/18

*Lower*

10 min on elliptical

Ab Wheel 20 (4)

Trapbar Deads
255 x 5
305 x 5
355 x 5
375 x 3 (2)
255 x 12

Hanging Leg Raise
15 (3)

Hamstring Curl
85 x 15
90 x 12
95 x 10 (2)

Treadmill 10 min on 5.0 incline


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 14, 2018)

1/12/18

Off


1/13/18

*Upper*

10 min on elliptical

DB Press
75 x 12 (4)

DB Row
95 x 10 (3)

Rack Pulls
315 x 5
365 x 2
315 x 5

Dips / Sup Grip Pullups
15 / 10 (3 sets)

10 min on tread

Weight: 194
Waist: 37.5



1/14/18

OFF


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 15, 2018)

1/15/18

Lower

10 min on elliptical

Trunk Pulldowns
82 x 20
92 x 20 (3)

Squat
225 x 5,6,7

Hamstring Curl
80 x 15
85 x 15
90 x 15
95 x 15

Super Squat on Toes
180 x 10 (3)

10 min on tread

Weight: 192 (2lbs ahead of schedule)
Waist: 37.5 (1/4 inch ahead of schedule)

* It helps that we did not have any parties or go out for dinner and drinks this past weekend.    I have a tendency to put on 3 lbs over the weekend consuming bad food/drinks.   Eating lots of veggies and a ton of water.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 17, 2018)

1/17/18

*UPPER*

elliptical 10

Corner Press
70 x 12 (4)

Straight Armed Pulldown
62 x 20 (4)

Tbar Row
135 x 10
145 x 8
155 x 8

CG Smith Bench
185 x 10 (4)

Seated DB Curl
40 x 10 (4)

Reverse Fly
30 x 15 (3)

Lying Triceps Press
20+ (4)
*
Weight: 191.2 (3lbs ahead of schedule)
Waist: 37.5 (1/4 inch ahead of schedule)*


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 18, 2018)

1/17/18

*Lower*

10 min on elliptical

Ab Wheel 20 (4)

Trapbar Deads
255 x 5
345 x 5 (4 sets)

Hanging Leg Raise
15 (3)

Hamstring Curl
85 x 15
90 x 12
95 x 10 (2)

Treadmill 10 min 

Weight: 192


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 22, 2018)

1/19/18

*LOWER*

Elliptical 10

Squat

Hamstring curl

Standing Calf Raise

Treadmill

Weight: 191.6
Waist: 37.5


1/20/18

*HEART Workout*

10 min on elliptical

Straight Armed Pulldown
60 x 20 (4)

Farmers Walk (DBs)
90 x 100 steps (3)

Row Machine 10 minutes

Sled
2 plates (push/pull) (4)



1/22/18

*UPPER*

10 minutes on elliptical

Smith Bench
185 x 10
205 x 8
225 x 5
245 x 3
205 x 10
185 x 12

T-Bar Row
135 x 10 (3)

Dips
15 (3)

Pullups
10 (3)

Lying Triceps Press
30+ (4)

Weight: 191 (first time I weighed less on Monday compared to the previous Friday)  Kept diet in check over the weekend.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 24, 2018)

1/23/17

*LOWER*

10 on ellip

Ab Wheel 
20 (4)

Squat
185 x 12 (3)
135 x 20

SLDL
185 x 10 (3)

Seated Calf Raise
45 x 15 (3)

Treadmill
10

Weight: 191
Waist: 37.5

================

1/24/18

*Day Off*

Weight: 188 (goal 193)
Waist: 37.0  (goal 37.5)

** Very happy to be ahead of schedule in both weight and waist.*  Hope I can stay under 190 after the weekend.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Feb 3, 2018)

Superb ideas! I should try. Can't wait to start my Gym work again...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 26, 2018)

4/26/18

Still hitting UL off UL routine 

Had right knee scoped 4 weeks ago to clean up meniscus tear.   

Back to 275 x 10 Trapbar deads already.   Goal is to hit 405 for 3. 

Squatting is a little slower but working on Goblet squats with 50 lb dumbbell to work on ROM

Weight is back up to 194 and waist around 38.   

Doing lots of pull-ups and pushups, Tbar row, corner press, bench and a some trap work.   

Time to dial in the diet for May.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 29, 2018)

Back at it.....(really I never stopped lifting - just stopped posting)


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 29, 2018)

Look who else came back. Whuudup, amigo! Long time!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 10, 2018)

Burner02 said:


> Look who else came back. Whuudup, amigo! Long time!



Just working away.  IT Security Consulting.

Wake Surfing every weekend and lifting 4-5 times during the week.

What about you?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 20, 2019)

4/20/19

*Deadlift day*

Trapbar Deads
315 x 8 (2 sets)
365 x 5
415 x 1 (2 sets)
440 x 1 (2 sets)
315 x 8 (2 sets)

Dips
15 (3 sets)

Pullups
10 (3 sets)

Weight: 190
Waist:37.25


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 15, 2019)

10/15/19

Checking in....

Still lifting 4-6 days a week.  I'm on a roll.  "Exercised" the last 25 days in a row.   Weight down from 195 to 186; Waist from 38.5 to under 37.

Upper / Lower Split

PB this summer:  510 on Trapbar Deads; Consistently pulling 470+ weekly;  Trying to stay strong BUT not get hurt.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Oct 20, 2019)

The idea is good. Good to go.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 8, 2019)

11/8/19

49 days of "40 minutes of exercise" in a row.   Most of the time it was at the gym..All except 2-3 days included some kind of weights.  2-3 times was a 10-12 mile bike ride.

Goal was to drop 2"s on my waist (38.5 to 36.5) in 50 days ... CHECK - Waist was 36" tapped at the largest spot and get weight to 185 consistently....CHECK   Down from 195'ish.

Clothes fit great.  Size 33 jeans and shirt is 16.5 x 34/35 Slim

Weight today: 183, yesterday 184....Eating better has been key.   No sweets, limited fast food and limited alcohol definitely helps.    Most of the workouts have been upper/lower split;  Usually doubling up on the sets - 12-16 "rounds" i.e - Bench / Row with no break in between (4 sets with medium/heavy weights)  Sets 5-12 reps.

Example workout:

15 minutes on tread 5-10% incline / 4.0 speed
Bench 185 x 12 / Row 250 x 10 (4 rounds)  No breaks = major heart rate increase
Dips 12-15 / Chins 10 (4 rounds) No breaks
Stand MP press / Hang Clean (4 rounds) No breaks
Triceps overhead press / Bicep/curl (4 rounds) No breaks
(lifting takes about 35 minutes)

No supplements except fish oil and multivits


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 13, 2020)

3/13/20

Still hitting it 5-6 days a week.  Upper / Lower Split.

Weight: 188
Waist: 36.5

Just did a Trapbar Deadlift of 500lbs; Sup Grip Pullups 15 and Dips are around 20'ish;


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 23, 2021)

1/23/2021

Checking in:  

Still hitting it 5-6 days a week.  Upper/Lower split;

Hit 510 Trapbar DL in 2020; Did 500 today on the trapbar;  12 Pullups;  

Wgt.  191 Waist 37

Shooting for 185 Waist under 36.5   /  Should get there in a month;


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 5, 2021)

10/5/2021

Random check-in

Weight:192  

Still hitting the gym 5 days plus weekend surfing or bike rides.  Surfing is just about done - the lake is starting to cool down.  

It's fall season which means time to drop the 10lbs+ of summer fun.   Started a few weeks ago at 199 - goal to get back to 185.   1/2 way there.  

Still doing Upper/Lower/cardio/Upper/Lower routine.   It works for my goals.   Lift to release stress, work-off beer/food and deadlift 475-500lbs on a weekly basis.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 19, 2021)

13 years in one journal?  Dang, YM.  

Hope you are well.  Talk to you next time you check in!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 9, 2022)

Pylon said:


> 13 years in one journal?  Dang, YM.
> 
> Hope you are well.  Talk to you next time you check in!



Hey Pylon.  Not posting here anymore but checking in every few months.  This was a very good site for me 2003-2012.  Definitely kept me on track and learned a bit.   Looking at old workouts and to see if others are still around.   How are you doing?   

I'm still hitting it 4-6 days - Finally hit 500 on TB deads in 2021 (no straps) / I messed my left wrist up a while ago and the doc said I should not lift anything over 225 ... LOL     

Strength is up on Deads but down on pressing movements.   Old Man Disease kicking in (bad / super-tight shoulders).


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 9, 2022)

1/8/22

*Lower*

* getting back info it after a nice solid 9 days away from the gym;  did lots of walking 3-4 miles a day but no weights. 

30 min on tread on 4 incline and 4 speed

Trapbar Deads
240 x 5
330 x 1
380 x 1
430 x 1
450 x 1
330 x 5
225 x 25

Hamstring curls 
80 x 12
90 x 12
100 x 12

Weight: 195

Put on the "holiday 10 lbs" since Thanksgiving.  On a mission to get back to 185;  Summer is not far away. 

*30 day goals: *
Trapbar Dead 450 x 5 (no straps); Can do 425 x 5 now;
Pullups 15; Can do 12 now
Bench 275; ..245 now

Let's go!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Today at 6:32 AM)

1/12/23

Annual check in

Been on a cut for about 3 months......Summer/Fall got the best of me.   

Weighed in a 183 today (down from 203lb since  September).   Still pulling 470'ish on Trapbar deads, 12 pullups and lots of pushups.   Not too much benching - sore right shoulder.   Completed 210 days in a row of "some kind of exercise" - 30 minutes and at least 250 cals burned according to my apple watch.    The biggest impact has been cutting out bad foods (processed) and limiting drinking beer.


----------

